# Aircraft Hydraulics, Pictures and Info!



## TOPFAN

Lets start a new thread..no more bullshit! I apologize for all the Drama in the other thread...IGNORE THE NEGATIVE POSTS! I need the serious Aircraft Enthusiasts in this thread. THANKS IN ADVANCE! 


I will start out with FIREFLY"S set up since we fucked up his thread!



























here is some random pics I have saved.....


----------



## TOPFAN

OG 








[/quote]


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 4 2008, 04:18 AM~11514703
> *Picked up a package from the post office today. My Pesco 280's, tank and filters I got from Spank.
> 
> Here's a pic with all my shit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the Waterman dumps yet, since they're not aircraft dumps. But I really like the looks of them, so I might just use them :0
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2008, 08:42 PM~11581872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

GOOD INFO HERE!!





NICE ROOSTER!!!










777










4 pump 777











Baby Rooster fans w 777's PREMIER'S 61


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

NOS SHOTGUN..


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## TOPFAN

ADEL SIDE WINDER!!!




























BENDIX EQUALIZER


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Firefly

Cool Abel, keep posting


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

I have some of these roosters for sale..(Not the same one) I will post pics when thay are ready to sell!


----------



## TOPFAN

No 6 hydro aires..


----------



## Firefly

Yes, Watermans :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

I'm gonna go restore and paint all my stuff soon so I can start building my setup. Does anyone happen to know the font that was used on the oxygen tanks?

I want to put something custom on there, with the original font, so it looks like the original text untill you read what it says.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 19 2010, 11:22 AM~16661759
> *I'm gonna go restore and paint all my stuff soon so I can start building my setup. Does anyone happen to know the font that was used on the oxygen tanks?
> 
> I want to put something custom on there, with the original font, so it looks like the original text untill you read what it says.
> *



Thanks for posting on here, Lets keep this thread positive!!!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 01:29 PM~16661854
> *Thanks for posting on here, Lets keep this thread positive!!!
> *


thanks for posting a few of my pics Abel.



i got a new setup coming together right now, i should be able to post pics next week. :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 19 2010, 12:50 PM~16662560
> *thanks for posting a few of my pics Abel.
> i got a new setup coming together right now, i should be able to post pics next week. :cheesy:
> *



Thats what I want hear!


----------



## TOPFAN

*This info is taken from squaredump.com and I would like to thank Tony for this info. I really want to inform some of the newcomers so that they will be interested in AIRCAFT HYDRAULICS.*

So I really want to keep this topic drama free and make it a useful information source for us all. Thanks again to Tony, for this great info.  


here is a link to his site!
http://squaredump.com/data/index.php?PHPSE...7186&topic=28.0



Of the many valves and pumps shown, all can in some way be used in Lowriders. Most valves are rated at 3,000 PSI, most pumps are rated at 1,200 PSI

You will see valves rated at 1,500 and some pumps rated as little as 800 PSI. 

Most aircraft pumps used in Lowriders are medium pressure pumps, rated at 1,200 to 1,500 PSI. There are a few high pressure pumps rated at approx. 3,000 PSI.

Most Lowrider pumps (lifegate type), sold to Lowriders are approx. 3,000 to 5,000 PSI range. 

When using medium pressure aircraft pumps, attention must be given to the overall design of the system. Cylinders, and weight of the vehicle all play a part, as well as the use of the set up. Hopping on medium pressure aircraft pumps is not advised, but for show, they will work. 

You can use a 1,000 PSI pump, 1,500 PSI valve and large diameter cylinders on the rear of a car. It will work. Slow but sure. A 1 1/2 inch diameter cylinder at 1000 PSI can lift (in theory) 4,719 pounds. The average car weights about that, unless you add the batteries and passengers. 

The key to the system is the weigh of the car and cylinder diameter. If you are looking for speed, then a 3,000 PSI pump at 2.0 HP and 2.0 GPM just might be more desirable. 

What I will try to list is pumps and valves that will work for show. There are the old favorites 280 and 777. The reasoning behind this may be that:
1) they work
2) they are/where plentiful
3) they were some of the first pumps used in cars years ago. 

One of the many reasons there are favorite or more popular pumps and valves in demand today is that they have withstood the test of time. Years ago, we used anything we could get our hands on. Price and abundance played a large part in our first setups. After a while we learned what worked and what didn't. 


There are two thoughts of using aircraft hydraulics:

One school of thought is that you should only use aircraft parts that were first used in Lowriders before the use of the liftgate type pumps. That you should only use Pescos, Adel, Eemco/Stratopowers power packs. And that you must use only Adel or Hydro-aire dump valves. (There were many many other aircraft valves used at that time). You could call this the OG (or classical) look. 

The other school of thought is that some riders want something different than industrial type hydraulics made only for Lowriders. And that using aircraft hydraulics is an option if you want something different and unique. 

This is another reason for creating this site, to allow you to see the many different types of pumps and valves that will work. To allow you to understand that aircraft hydraulics parts need not all look the same. Many countries around the world have produced aircraft hydraulic parts, that you and I have never seen. 

You may come across some people that don't understand or agree with using anything other than the named aircraft parts I have listed above. Yes those parts named above have proven though time to work and last, (unless you were a hopper). As I stated before, the parts that Lowriders used in the early days were parts that were easy and cheap to get. As time went on we learned what parts performed better or lasted longer.

Using Aircraft hydraulic pumps pretty much faded out once the liftgate type became popular. We still used any valve we could get our hands on. Unless you were a hopper, pretty much any valve rated at 3,000 PSI would work. About the only aircraft part that I know of that is suitable for hoppers is the Adel 3-port square dump. The most recognized aircraft hydraulic part used in Lowriders and hoppers. I myself used to use the Hydro-aire #16 two port N.C. valve (AKA Monster Green).

Now lets fast-forward about 20 years. More aircraft surplus parts are coming to market and these don't cost hundreds of dollars. Surplus pumps no one wants. Why? Because riders don't know about them or for some reason they are hesitant to use them. Some of these newer pumps can cost about $50.00 new! Yet I have never seen these pumps mounted in a trunk. 

Once riders get over this type of thinking, three things will happen, 

1) The so-called fellow Lowrider that sells over priced parts to fellow Lowriders will need to reduce their prices,

2) These unknown aircraft hydraulic parts will gain in value,

3) Riders will learn that it's cool to be different when you use hydraulic parts not seen before.


*All in all, install what you like, not what you are told to like.*


----------



## TOPFAN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, Firefly


Whats up Homeboy?! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

Here is some aircraft stuff in action!


----------



## TOPFAN

couple of my pumps... :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 20 2010, 12:21 AM~16663667
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TOPFAN, Firefly
> Whats up Homeboy?! :biggrin:
> *


Thinking about my setup, all these pics give me too much ideas! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

mike called these the "Frankenstein" Eemco's. :biggrin: 

they are for sale... :happysad:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 02:13 PM~16661650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of these roosters for sale..(Not the same one)  I will post pics when thay are ready to sell!
> *


DRMO Vandenberg? DRMO is where we send old chit. I am going to hit the one up at the AFB!


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN, I forgot to tell you that I have found the filters that I was looking...........................

Does anyone know the PSI rating of Pesco eq????


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 03:20 PM~16663659
> *
> Once riders get over this type of thinking, three things will happen,
> 
> 1) The so-called fellow Lowrider that sells over priced parts to fellow Lowriders will need to reduce their prices,
> 
> 2) These unknown aircraft hydraulic parts will gain in value,
> 
> 3) Riders will learn that it's cool to be different when you use hydraulic parts not seen before.
> All in all, install what you like, not what you are told to like.
> *


----------



## implala66

need a pair of slwdowns like the ones in the pic..................


----------



## implala66

few things I have..................


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 10:54 AM~16662079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for posting up my setup .time to start building a new one :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 10:15 AM~16661682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 6 hydro aires..
> *


 would like to have two of them hook it up abel :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

so is this the new aircraft topic?hope to learn a lot from this topic like i have learned on the other.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 19 2010, 04:36 PM~16664416
> *so is this the new aircraft topic?that rollinaround guy messed up firefly's shit huh?hope to learn a lot from this topic like i have learned on the other.
> *


there goes this topic! :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija

since I refused to take part in the last topic I figured I'd give the fourth one a chance.... 

Also I wanted to point out that as a witness to the last topic I wanted to express that EVERYONE screwed it up... In all honesty it seemed like a Jr High clique.. it was filled with negative comments to troll another member and focused on bashing people, and even members with over 6 screen names to stir the pot..... This is not lowriding... anyone looking from the outside would see it as a cut-throat topic in lowriding and be turned off by it. I was.....

I'm not on here to discuss it any further.. any concerns or beef with me you can PM me... I don't like to go back and forth on the internet...my post is not to be debated on here... enough of the blame games. 

Also if anyone has problems with other people settle it offline like men.. anyone can hide behind a keyboard. I'd be happy to sponsor a octogon event event for members wishing to work out their problems in person.

Keep it educational and productive or this topic will fall as three others already have...


I wanted to share a online resource for aircraft hydraulics with interested members..


Aircraft Hydraulics Information

Main Page




OG Square Rebuild

Generic Square Dump Rebuild

Monster Green Rebuild

Hydro-Aire #8 Rebuild

Whittaker Dump Rebuild

Oxygen Tank Oil Tanks

Interesting feature showing unfinished tank Vs Finished chromed product after grinding down welds...

Airshow pics and OG Hydraulics in use

Cool pictures of aircraft hydraulics in use in functioning planes.


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 05:20 PM~16663659
> *
> 1) The so-called fellow Lowrider that sells over priced parts to fellow Lowriders will need to reduce their prices,
> 
> *


.. they decided to pay .. no one held them at gun point
If someone is willing to pay what they did and the parts are good then there is no reason to complain... they spent their own money.. no one held them at gun point and took the money...

this is part of a free soceity and that is captialism... supply and demand. basic econmonics...

if everyone wanted a socialist system of selling aircraft parts then maybe people should just hand out parts kinda like welfare.....

Maybe a aircraft hydraulics bluebook with updated suggested pricing based on parts condition for lowriders by lowriders would prevent this from happening and prevent morons from ruining prefectly good educational threads.....


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 19 2010, 05:59 PM~16665371
> *.. they decided to pay .. no one held them at gun point
> If someone is willing to pay what they did and the parts are good then there is no reason to complain... they spent their own money.. no one held them at gun point and took the money...
> 
> this is part of a free soceity and that is captialism... supply and demand. basic econmonics...
> 
> if everyone wanted a socialist system of selling aircraft parts then maybe a aircraft hydraulics bluebook with updated suggested pricing based on parts condition for lowriders by lowriders would prevent this from happening and prevent morons from ruining prefectly good educational threads.....
> *


Yeah and some people lie their asses off and beg for buisness and screw people with greed driving the plan and get butthurt when legit and helpfull honest sellers enter the market and have better quality parts available at decent prices.
Sounds to me like your covering for a buddy.
This was suppose to be a drama free thread... you're tossing it a curve yourself.
I dont have a problem with you, I enjoy your website... but its easy to read between your lines.
This was suppose to be about aircraft hydraulics right?? not opinions


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 19 2010, 04:21 PM~16664237
> *TOPFAN, I forgot to tell you that I have found the filters that I was looking...........................
> 
> Does anyone know the PSI rating of  Pesco eq????
> *



1500 psi max... unless someone can correct me....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 19 2010, 08:05 PM~16665426
> *Yeah and some people lie their asses off and beg for buisness and screw people with greed driving the plan and get butthurt when legit and helpfull honest sellers enter the market and have better quality parts available at decent prices.
> Sounds to me like your covering for a buddy.
> This was suppose to be a drama free thread... you're tossing it a curve yourself.
> I dont have a problem with you, I enjoy your website... but its easy to read between your lines.
> This was suppose to be about aircraft hydraulics right?? not opinions
> *



I've paid $300 bucks for HA #8's from aircraft surplus myself.. no middle men.. I wanted them and I was willing to pay for it... but if people don't know how to find parts themselves then you are paying for someone else's knowledge and creativity locating these parts.... I can promise you ten years from now HA #8s will be hard to find and the value will double... the investment you purchased and had an issue with will double in value....

Dumps are cash in the bank...

I'm not covering for anyone friends or not... I'm willing to chop it up with anyone into this stuff long as I find them intelligent and contributing to the movement.. but It's about time a fresh third party perspective chimes in....

It's is drame free... I'm saying that if this is such a problem then it's time for people to step up their game and create a bluebook listing fair market values in agreement! supply and demand my friend. Maybe if such a thing existed you wouldn't feel the way you do about your purchase and you'd be happy with industrial dumps... I don't want to ruin the thread... PM me if you want to discuss further, I promise I won't bash you... I just like logic and logical debate...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 19 2010, 05:59 PM~16665371
> *.. they decided to pay .. no one held them at gun point
> If someone is willing to pay what they did and the parts are good then there is no reason to complain... they spent their own money.. no one held them at gun point and took the money...
> 
> this is part of a free soceity and that is captialism... supply and demand. basic econmonics...
> 
> if everyone wanted a socialist system of selling aircraft parts then maybe people should just hand out parts kinda like welfare.....
> Maybe a aircraft hydraulics bluebook with updated suggested pricing based on parts condition for lowriders by lowriders would prevent this from happening and prevent morons from ruining prefectly good educational threads.....
> *


I was quoting Tony from squaredump.com. It is his opinion, not mine. Please keep this positive. You're a MODERATOR? Please dont come in here being biased. Do me a favor, stay out of here if you are gonna make comment as the ones you just made...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 08:16 PM~16665547
> *I was quoting Tony from squaredump.com. It is his opinion, not mine. Please keep this positive. You're a MODERATOR? Please dont come in here being biased. Do me a favor, stay out of here if you are gonna make comment as the ones you just made...
> *


I am keeping things positive, debate is good as long as it's not disrespectful... I'm not telling anyone to pound sand or anything. I'm sorry if my comments offend you or anyone else but obviously there are some issues than need some work.

Like I said I'm looking at this from the outside looking in...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 19 2010, 06:20 PM~16665594
> *I am keeping things positive, debate is good as long as it's not disrespectful...  I'm not telling anyone to pound sand or anything. I'm sorry if my comments offend you or anyone else but obviously there are some issues than need some work.
> 
> Like I said I'm looking at this from the outside looking in...
> *



Thats cool, I just dont want this one ruined, I will admit I did some dumb shit in the other thread. I want the younger guys to get into this Aircraft stuff and not be turned off. Its all good. 

Abel Perez


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

so i take it the other one got deleted???????

well i dont have much to contribute but i like learning and checking out the setups!  

thanks to oldiescc52 and rollinaround for the filters i purchased recently....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 19 2010, 04:31 PM~16664326
> *thanks for posting up my setup .time to start building a new one  :thumbsup:
> *



That is a beautiful set up, why wouldnt I put it in here?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 19 2010, 06:24 PM~16665640
> *so i take it the other one got deleted???????
> 
> well i dont have much to contribute but i like learning and checking out the setups!
> 
> thanks to oldies52 and rollinaround for the filters i purchased recently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 08:23 PM~16665628
> *Thats cool, I just dont want this one ruined, I will admit I did some dumb shit in the other thread. I want the younger guys to get into this Aircraft stuff and not be turned off. Its all good.
> 
> Abel Perez
> *



I also wanted to ad that Tony is a good guy and has stripes with this stuff,,, I have a huge amount of respect for him.

Abel, I belive you have good intensions with this thread.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 19 2010, 06:30 PM~16665683
> *I also wanted to ad that Tony is a good guy and has stripes with this stuff,,, I have a huge amount of respect for him.
> 
> Abel, I belive you have good intensions with this thread.
> *



Thanks..I felt that we should try again.... I hope it stays positive.

Abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 19 2010, 04:36 PM~16664416
> *so is this the new aircraft topic?that *@&^^messed up firefly's %&@^# huh? hope to learn a lot from this topic like i have learned on the other.
> *



Do me a favor edit your post and take out the mentioning of the messing up part. Is that cool?


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 19 2010, 06:24 PM~16665640
> *so i take it the other one got deleted???????
> 
> well i dont have much to contribute but i like learning and checking out the setups!
> 
> thanks to oldiescc52 and rollinaround for the filters i purchased recently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some puro's and squares? :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

Feathering pump is what we use in our trunks..ie: 777, 280, Rooster etc....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 09:12 PM~16665974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feathering pump is what we use in our trunks..ie: 777, 280, Rooster etc....
> *


I have a cool diagram somewhere of a C-47 showing the pump... I'll have to post it when I'm in my workshop.


----------



## 1229

*Click for Video*


----------



## 1229




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 19 2010, 07:28 PM~16666103
> *Click for Video
> *


uber


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 19 2010, 03:43 PM~16664492
> *since I refused to take part in the last topic I figured I'd give the fourth one a chance....
> 
> Also I wanted to point out that as a witness to the last topic I wanted to express that EVERYONE screwed it up... In all honesty it seemed like a Jr High clique.. it was filled with negative comments to troll another member and focused on bashing people, and even members with over 6 screen names to stir the pot..... This is not lowriding... anyone looking from the outside would see it as a cut-throat topic in lowriding and be turned off by it. I was.....
> 
> I'm not on here to discuss it any further.. any concerns or beef with me you can PM me... I don't like to go back and forth on the internet...my post is not to be debated on here... enough of the blame games.
> 
> Also if anyone has problems with other people settle it offline like men.. anyone can hide behind a keyboard. I'd be happy to sponsor a octogon event event for members wishing to work out their problems in person.
> 
> Keep it educational and productive or this topic will fall as three others already have...
> I wanted to share a online resource for aircraft hydraulics with interested members..
> Aircraft Hydraulics Information
> 
> Main Page
> OG Square Rebuild
> 
> Generic Square Dump Rebuild
> 
> Monster Green Rebuild
> 
> Hydro-Aire #8 Rebuild
> 
> Whittaker Dump Rebuild
> 
> Oxygen Tank Oil Tanks
> 
> Interesting feature showing unfinished tank Vs Finished chromed product after grinding down welds...
> 
> Airshow pics and OG Hydraulics in use
> 
> Cool pictures of aircraft hydraulics in use in functioning planes.
> *



I have 6 Does someone have more than me??? :angry: :angry: 
DIPPINIT, KING OF PEARL, TRUSTY, THE HIGHWAY MAN, Pescos Inc., LRM HOP JUDGE :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 19 2010, 07:28 PM~16666103
> *Click for Video
> *


Hydros work good!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 19 2010, 10:03 PM~16666421
> *I have 6 Does someone have more than me??? :angry:  :angry:
> DIPPINIT, KING OF PEARL, TRUSTY, THE HIGHWAY MAN, Pescos Inc., LRM HOP JUDGE :biggrin:
> *


LMAO...


----------



## blueouija

Dumps such as the Adel, Adex and Hydro-Aire #8's use Amphenol 97 Series formerly ( MIL-C-5015 ) 14s ( shell ), 9s ( insert ) connectors on the solenoids. 

Straight Plug: P/N 605-5011 * 

or

90 Degree Plug: P/N 605-7015 *

and you will need:

Clamp for plug: P/N 714-2503 *

Monster Greens and Whittakers use Amphenol 97 Series formerly ( MIL-C-5015 ) 12s ( shell ), 3s ( insert ) connectors on the solenoids. 

Straight Plug: P/N 605-4000 *

or

90 Degree Plug: P/N 605-6999 *

and you will need:

Clamp for plug: P/N 714-2502 *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 19 2010, 08:03 PM~16666421
> *I have 8, Does someone have more than me??? :angry:  :angry:
> DIPPINIT, KING OF PEARL, TRUSTY, THE HIGHWAY MAN, Pescos Inc., LRM HOP JUDGE, TOPFAN, PESCO FAN.. ETC... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 19 2010, 08:03 PM~16666421
> *I have 6 Does someone have more than me??? :angry:  :angry:
> DIPPINIT, KING OF PEARL, TRUSTY, THE HIGHWAY MAN, Pescos Inc., LRM HOP JUDGE :biggrin:
> *


so jeff thies isn't a real person!? :ugh:

http://www.facebook.com/jeff.thies


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 19 2010, 03:43 PM~16664492
> *since I refused to take part in the last topic I figured I'd give the fourth one a chance....
> 
> Also I wanted to point out that as a witness to the last topic I wanted to express that EVERYONE screwed it up... In all honesty it seemed like a Jr High clique.. it was filled with negative comments to troll another member and focused on bashing people, and even members with over 6 screen names to stir the pot..... This is not lowriding... anyone looking from the outside would see it as a cut-throat topic in lowriding and be turned off by it. I was.....
> 
> I'm not on here to discuss it any further.. any concerns or beef with me you can PM me... I don't like to go back and forth on the internet...my post is not to be debated on here... enough of the blame games.
> 
> Also if anyone has problems with other people settle it offline like men.. anyone can hide behind a keyboard. I'd be happy to sponsor a octogon event event for members wishing to work out their problems in person.
> 
> Keep it educational and productive or this topic will fall as three others already have...
> I wanted to share a online resource for aircraft hydraulics with interested members..
> Aircraft Hydraulics Information
> 
> Main Page
> OG Square Rebuild
> 
> Generic Square Dump Rebuild
> 
> Monster Green Rebuild
> 
> Hydro-Aire #8 Rebuild
> 
> Whittaker Dump Rebuild
> 
> Oxygen Tank Oil Tanks
> 
> Interesting feature showing unfinished tank Vs Finished chromed product after grinding down welds...
> 
> Airshow pics and OG Hydraulics in use
> 
> Cool pictures of aircraft hydraulics in use in functioning planes.
> *


I agree which is why classified posts shouldn't be allowed in the topic. This website has a section for it. Other sites I belong to forbid it, the posts are deleted and the offenders are warned.


----------



## azmurh

Hello Aircraft homies :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## oldiescc52

found this cleaning out my buddy's grandma's house in san fernando...used to be in a '69 impala


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:x: :x:


----------



## ss62vert

Here's mine



















all the work was done by Topfan


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 19 2010, 11:16 PM~16668045
> *Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the work was done by Topfan
> *



Looks sweet nice work love the zig zag  :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 19 2010, 11:16 PM~16668045
> *Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the work was done by Topfan
> *



When its painted and chromed ...whatch out! LOL!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 19 2010, 10:16 PM~16668045
> *Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the work was done by Topfan
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 19 2010, 07:24 PM~16665640
> *so i take it the other one got deleted???????
> 
> well i dont have much to contribute but i like learning and checking out the setups!
> 
> thanks to oldiescc52 and rollinaround for the filters i purchased recently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

whats up wayne i too just wanted to jump in and say thanks to rollinaround for the multiple times ive bought from him monster greens , slow downs, check valves, filters, acumulaters thanks again josh for the filters and slow downs we got from you today ill be getting more off you real soon  

hope this is the last time this topic gets deleted


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 6DEUCE6

Glad this topic is still going. It's inspiring to see what everyone is putting together. I rarely see any aircraft in people's rides at shows, street, etc. So I have a question for you guys who have been into this for awhile and building stuff for others. Any guesses on how many cars are using aircraft set-ups? Just curious... Thanks. M


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 19 2010, 04:40 PM~16664465
> *there goes this topic!  :roflmao:
> *


wut u mean im not talkin shit just askin a question?hope no one gets offended.but i will stay on topic so topfan will be gettin a hold of u within a couple weeks for them two pumps.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 06:42 PM~16665773
> *Do me a favor edit your post and take out the mentioning of the messing up part. Is that cool?
> *


no prob man.didnt think it would offend anyone.im one of the young bucks ur talkin about i want to learn as much as possible.have compiled a lot of pics from the old topic and even looked around my area for aircraft yards and surplus stores.but will edit asap abel.SORRY TO NE ONE I OFFENDED OR IF U FEEL DISRESPECTED I APOLOGIZE. JOE


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite+Feb 19 2010, 07:05 PM~16665426-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and some people lie their asses off and beg for buisness and screw people with greed driving the plan and get butthurt when legit and helpfull honest sellers enter the market and have better quality parts available at decent prices.
> Sounds to me like your covering for a buddy.
> This was suppose to be a drama free thread... you're tossing it a curve yourself.
> *I dont have a problem with you, I enjoy your website*... but its easy to read between your lines.
> This was suppose to be about aircraft hydraulics right?? not opinions
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you wanna come by and kick it,LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 08:17 PM~16665999
> *I have a cool diagram somewhere of a C-47 showing the pump... I'll have to post it when I'm in my workshop.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kc47 = M.Greens heheheeh
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oldiescc52_@Feb 19 2010, 11:46 PM~16667815
> *found this cleaning out my buddy's grandma's house in san fernando...used to be in a '69 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice right there, true history


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 20 2010, 02:35 PM~16671028
> *no prob man.didnt think it would offend anyone.im one of the young bucks ur talkin about i want to learn as much as possible.have compiled a lot of pics from the old topic and even looked around my area for aircraft yards and surplus stores.but will edit asap abel.SORRY TO NE ONE I OFFENDED OR IF U FEEL DISRESPECTED I APOLOGIZE.              JOE
> *



Thanks TOPFAN...I plan on adding alot of pics and parts of manuals on this thread.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 20 2010, 01:35 PM~16671028
> *no prob man.didnt think it would offend anyone.im one of the young bucks ur talkin about i want to learn as much as possible.have compiled a lot of pics from the old topic and even looked around my area for aircraft yards and surplus stores.but will edit asap abel.SORRY TO NE ONE I OFFENDED OR IF U FEEL DISRESPECTED I APOLOGIZE.              JOE
> *



No need to apologize..its all all good lil brother!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 19 2010, 04:36 PM~16664416
> *so is this the new aircraft topic?hope to learn a lot from this topic like i have learned on the other.
> *



Thanks!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 20 2010, 02:35 PM~16671379
> * If you wanna come by and kick it,LMK
> kc47 = M.Greens heheheeh
> thats nice right there, true history
> *


 :uh: why would I want to kick it with you???


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 20 2010, 05:35 PM~16671379
> * If you wanna come by and kick it,LMK
> kc47 = M.Greens heheheeh
> thats nice right there, true history
> *


C47/DC3 is the source of many a setup. Problem is, I don't know any more people with access and those and some people who do sell their stuff for 20+ times what they paid. Get your hustle on but burning people is shitty.



Aside from those of you who quoted fantastic prices...

you know who you are...

Some people think it would be fucking retarded to pay 5 G's for a simple, with no chrome, polish, flaking paint... you get it.


----------



## JustRite

Id like to thank TopFan for restarting the thread and for offering NICE looking well priced set ups as well as PreWar,Tattoo,HustlerSpank,Dippin,Scrilla,MrLac all of who I have bought and/or sold parts with and have found them straight shooters not out to gouge anyone or off their suspect parts.
Not one of these sellers begged like a crybaby for me to leave them pos feedback after a transaction in fact it was never mentioned at all.Pos feedback comes from repeated honest buisness not staged begged for props.

hopefully this thread can stay positive without any bullshit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

So if a guy like me wants a simple AH setup in his trunk and don't have the means to install/build it himself, where does he go?


----------



## liljoefromkc

so wut other pumps do u have available topfan?just curious.


----------



## chosen one

THANKS ABEL FOR HOOKING IT UP OWE YOU ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

are this pumps any good????

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HYDRAULIC-P...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2010, 07:42 PM~16673007
> *So if a guy like me wants a simple AH setup in his trunk and don't have the means to install/build it himself, where does he go?
> *



I can hook ya up on parts.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 20 2010, 09:02 PM~16673929
> *are this pumps any good????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HYDRAULIC-P...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> *



Most pumps can be tweaked to produce higher pressures. 600 PSI is pretty low. But can work, depending on the diameter of your cylinders and weight of the car. If you have a bike, it should be a great pump, or maybe for a ragtop pump or power trunk. 

Tweaking it (IMO) too much would result is a busted pump head, as the casting and materials used to produce the pump were not meant to produce pressures as those of common Pescos that we use.


I might bid if the prices stay low. I don't really know why.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i hope this thread can stay just pics and information... not talking or insinuateing about other people. :happysad:


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 20 2010, 06:47 PM~16673036
> *so wut other pumps do u have available topfan?just curious.
> *



all kinds... I have roosters, 777's, 280's and nos stuff as well.


----------



## azmurh

Im looking for a pair of 90 slow dons 1/2 pipe thread


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2010, 03:42 AM~16673007
> *So if a guy like me wants a simple AH setup in his trunk and don't have the means to install/build it himself, where does he go?
> *


I'm sure you know someone who installs setups? It's not different from installing a regular setup, you just need to know what components work well (and work well together). And that's what the guys here are for :biggrin: Or hit up Ted, if you give him a call or go buy his house, I'm sure he'll help you out.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 20 2010, 08:10 PM~16673547
> *THANKS ABEL FOR HOOKING IT UP OWE YOU ONE  :thumbsup:
> *



No problem!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 21 2010, 03:24 AM~16676450
> *I'm sure you know someone who installs setups? It's not different from installing a regular setup, you just need to know what components work well (and work well together). And that's what the guys here are for  :biggrin: Or hit up Ted, if you give him a call or go buy his house, I'm sure he'll help you out.
> *


Thanks Firefly.


----------



## TOPFAN

Going in my 77 Cadillac


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 20 2010, 03:28 AM~16666103
> *Click for Video
> *


 :0


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 04:20 PM~16663659
> *This info is taken from squaredump.com and I would like to thank Tony for this info. I really want to inform some of the newcomers so that they will be interested in AIRCAFT HYDRAULICS.
> 
> So I really want to keep this topic drama free and make it a useful information source for us all. Thanks again to Tony, for this great info.
> here is a link to his site!
> http://squaredump.com/data/index.php?PHPSE...7186&topic=28.0
> Of the many valves and pumps shown, all can in some way be used in Lowriders. Most valves are rated at 3,000 PSI, most pumps are rated at 1,200 PSI
> 
> You will see valves rated at 1,500 and some pumps rated as little as 800 PSI.
> 
> Most aircraft pumps used in Lowriders are medium pressure pumps, rated at 1,200 to 1,500 PSI. There are a few high pressure pumps rated at approx. 3,000 PSI.
> 
> Most Lowrider pumps (lifegate type), sold to Lowriders are approx. 3,000 to 5,000 PSI range.
> 
> When using medium pressure aircraft pumps, attention must be given to the overall design of the system. Cylinders, and weight of the vehicle all play a part, as well as the use of the set up. Hopping on medium pressure aircraft pumps is not advised, but for show, they will work.
> 
> You can use a 1,000 PSI pump, 1,500 PSI valve and large diameter cylinders on the rear of a car. It will work. Slow but sure. A 1 1/2 inch diameter cylinder at 1000 PSI can lift (in theory) 4,719 pounds. The average car weights about that, unless you add the batteries and passengers.
> 
> The key to the system is the weigh of the car and cylinder diameter. If you are looking for speed, then a 3,000 PSI pump at 2.0 HP and 2.0 GPM just might be more desirable.
> 
> What I will try to list is pumps and valves that will work for show. There are the old favorites 280 and 777.  The reasoning behind this may be that:
> 1) they work
> 2) they are/where plentiful
> 3) they were some of the first pumps used in cars years ago.
> 
> One of the many reasons there are favorite or more popular pumps and valves in demand today is that they have withstood the test of time. Years ago, we used anything we could get our hands on. Price and abundance played a large part in our first setups. After a while we learned what worked and what didn't.
> There are two thoughts of using aircraft hydraulics:
> 
> One school of thought is that you should only use aircraft parts that were first used in Lowriders before the use of the liftgate type pumps. That you should only use Pescos, Adel, Eemco/Stratopowers power packs.  And that you must use only Adel or Hydro-aire dump valves. (There were many many other aircraft valves used at that time). You could call this the OG (or classical) look.
> 
> The other school of thought is that some riders want something different than industrial type hydraulics made only for Lowriders. And that using aircraft hydraulics is an option if you want something different and unique.
> 
> This is another reason for creating this site, to allow you to see the many different types of pumps and valves that will work. To allow you to understand that aircraft hydraulics parts need not all look the same. Many countries around the world have produced aircraft hydraulic parts, that you and I have never seen.
> 
> You may come across some people that don't understand or agree with using anything other than the named aircraft parts I have listed above. Yes those parts named above have proven though time to work and last, (unless you were a hopper).  As I stated before, the parts that Lowriders used in the early days were parts that were easy and cheap to get. As time went on we learned what parts performed better or lasted longer.
> 
> Using Aircraft hydraulic pumps pretty much faded out once the liftgate type became popular. We still used any valve we could get our hands on. Unless you were a hopper, pretty much any valve rated at 3,000 PSI would work. About the only aircraft part that I know of that is suitable for hoppers is the Adel 3-port square dump. The most recognized aircraft hydraulic part used in Lowriders and hoppers. I myself used to use the Hydro-aire #16 two port N.C. valve (AKA Monster Green).
> 
> Now lets fast-forward about 20 years. More aircraft surplus parts are coming to market and these don't cost hundreds of dollars. Surplus pumps no one wants. Why? Because riders don't know about them or for some reason they are hesitant to use them.  Some of these newer pumps can cost about $50.00 new! Yet I have never seen these pumps mounted in a trunk.
> 
> Once riders get over this type of thinking, three things will happen,
> 
> 1) The so-called fellow Lowrider that sells over priced parts to fellow Lowriders will need to reduce their prices,
> 
> 2) These unknown aircraft hydraulic parts will gain in value,
> 
> 3) Riders will learn that it's cool to be different when you use hydraulic parts not seen before.
> All in all, install what you like, not what you are told to like.
> *


sweet pics man and good info. Dont know if ive come across that site before....
and shit i'll be down for some 50 dollar pumps. haha.. im all about doing things nice.. but also affordable. haha


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2010, 06:42 PM~16673007
> *So if a guy like me wants a simple AH setup in his trunk and don't have the means to install/build it himself, where does he go?
> *


there's been a handful of dudes in here (and out) who have helped me out.  

you freaking weenie - i got you covered. :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16673007
> *So if a guy like me wants a simple AH setup in his trunk and don't have the means to install/build it himself, where does he go?
> *


Be careful who you have build your setup if you go that route. I waited 1 year and 3 months for something that was only suppsed to take 2 or 3 months and only got half of what i was promised. What i did get back was damaged due to the guys lack of common sense when it comes to packing/shipping. I had a bad experience my first time with aircraft, but there are alot of good people in here (and even more that read the aircraft topics and never post) so im trying not to let one bad apple spoil the bunch and stay positive. PM me and ill tell you who to stay away from if you have someone build your set up.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2010, 05:42 PM~16673007
> *So if a guy like me wants a simple AH setup in his trunk and don't have the means to install/build it himself, where does he go?
> *


start looking around and figure out what pumps,tanks etc... you like...and I'll help you out too


----------



## THAT DUDE

:ugh:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 20 2010, 08:10 PM~16673547
> *THANKS ABEL FOR HOOKING IT UP OWE YOU ONE  :thumbsup:
> *


no, you owe me more than one :twak: my math was a little off!! but it all came back, *****!!!!


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 21 2010, 10:02 AM~16677446
> *start looking around and figure out what pumps,tanks etc... you like...and I'll help you out too
> *


Dam that was a quick change .. nice avatar.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

I AM LOOKING FOR TWO LIL OIL CATCH JARS, CAN ANYONE HOOK IT UP??? PLEASE PM ME WITH PICS AND PRICES...THANKS TO ALL FOR THE HELP...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Anybody out there sells all chrome or not chrome (does not matter) new reproduction aircraft parts ?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 21 2010, 10:49 AM~16677733
> *Anybody out there sells all chrome or not chrome (does not matter) new reproduction aircraft parts ?
> *



NOS...stuff.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 21 2010, 02:04 PM~16678216
> *NOS...stuff.
> *


damn that sucks then...I like the look of those old aircraft set up but they look so old and beat up sometimes and cost a lot for something that might not even work at the end...I guess you really have to be a specialist in this field to maintain, repair and run one of these...


----------



## liljoefromkc

i was wondering wut pump or pumps would work with a long tank.about 1ft and half or 2ft.would this only be possible with 2 pumps or more?got about 4 or 5 tanks aint really looked at my stuff lately so cant remember.but if it does not work than does ne one need tanks?will sell for wut i got them for $75 and u do the shippin.please lmk if interested.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 21 2010, 09:11 PM~16678262
> *i was wondering wut pump or pumps would work with a long tank.about 1ft and half or 2ft.would this only be possible with 2 pumps or more?got about 4 or 5 tanks aint really looked at my stuff lately so cant remember.but if it does not work than does ne one need tanks?will sell for wut i got them for $75 and u do the shippin.please lmk if interested.
> *


It's not how many pumps you run off a tank, it's the volume of oil that goes to the cylinders. 4 normal 8" cylinders take about 5 quarts of oil when they're fully extended. If you're running fatty cylinders I think it'll be about 8 quarts?

So 1 of the long tanks will hold plenty of oil.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 21 2010, 12:10 PM~16678259
> *damn that sucks then...I like the look of those old aircraft set up but they look so old and beat up sometimes and cost a lot for something that might not even work at the end...I guess you really have to be a specialist in this field to maintain, repair and run one of these...
> *


before...










I restore them to this condition...  




















I also have brand new sealed pumps..  Vintage 1950 never used!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 21 2010, 01:10 PM~16678259
> *damn that sucks then...I like the look of those old aircraft set up but they look so old and beat up sometimes and cost a lot for something that might not even work at the end...I guess you really have to be a specialist in this field to maintain, repair and run one of these...
> *


Dave,just deal from someone REPUTABLE on here,TOPFAN(Abel),prewargmaccessories(George),mr.lac(Chappo),dippinit(don't know his real name) have all helped me out with parts and advice.They won't sell you shit  
There's more on here and others will recommend them as well.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 21 2010, 09:24 PM~16678348
> *I restore them to this condition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:

That looks purrrdy Abel! :happysad:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 21 2010, 10:39 AM~16677337
> * Going in my 77 Cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good  
I'm bringing some of my parts in for chrome,are those bases chromed or polished?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 21 2010, 12:37 PM~16678450
> *Looks good
> I'm bringing some of my parts in for chrome,are those bases chromed or polished?
> *



all chrome..the pic is from a camera phone..


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 21 2010, 12:31 PM~16678400
> *Dave,just deal from someone REPUTABLE on here,TOPFAN(Abel),prewargmaccessories(George),mr.lac(Chappo),dippinit(don't know his real name) have all helped me out with parts and advice.They won't sell you shit
> There's more on here and others will recommend them as well.
> *


I dont do this for a living, I will tell you how I got into this..

When I started lowriding, my first car had PESCOS..then I got turned on to tailgate pumps. In those days, they came straight off a delivery truck. Things evolved and I started lifting cars in the SFV and for all my friends. I never messed w/ Aircraft again. I only kept Aircraft Dumps..

Then, I went to rebuild the set up in my 65, and all I found was CHINA made stuff and since I was only laying and playing, I decided to put together an AIRCRAFT set up. I could not see myself put chinese parts in my trunk! I found some old connections and started finding AIRCRAFT parts. 

So, my new hobby is finding, buying, selling and restoring these parts. I check everything before I sell it and try to give everyone good deals. My time is worth something , so I make a little money to help me buy more parts and continue supporting my hobby. I think my prices are fair. I do not claim to know everything, but know enough to get by. :biggrin: 


Thanks Bro..you ever need any help just get a hold of me!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 21 2010, 01:42 PM~16678485
> *Thanks Bro..you ever need any help just get a hold of me!
> *


  I need more pieces soon,will be in touch.
I asked about the bases,only because someone tried telling me they probably can't chrome them(because of the metal they're made of).
They look really good chromed out in your pix.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 21 2010, 12:52 PM~16678576
> * I need more pieces soon,will be in touch.
> I asked about the bases,only because someone tried telling me they probably can't chrome them(because of the metal they're made of).
> They look really good chromed out in your pix.
> *


 .....Yeah, I had to pay extra to have these chromed.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 21 2010, 12:42 PM~16678485
> *I dont do this for a living, I will tell you how I got into this..
> 
> When I started lowriding, my first car had PESCOS..then I got turned on to tailgate pumps. In those days, they came straight off a delivery truck. Things evolved and I started lifting cars in the SFV and for all my friends. I never messed w/ Aircraft again. I only kept Aircraft Dumps..
> 
> Then, I went to rebuild the set up in my 65, and all I found was CHINA made stuff and since I was only laying and playing, I decided to put together an AIRCRAFT set up. I could not see myself put chinese parts in my trunk! I found some old connections and started finding AIRCRAFT parts.
> 
> So, my new hobby is finding, buying, selling and restoring these parts. I check everything before I sell it and try to give everyone good deals. My time is worth something , so I make a little money to help me buy more parts and continue supporting my hobby. I think my prices are fair. I do not claim to know everything, but know enough to get by.  :biggrin:
> Thanks Bro..you ever need any help just get a hold of me!
> *


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 21 2010, 01:31 PM~16678400
> *Dave,just deal from someone REPUTABLE on here,TOPFAN(Abel),prewargmaccessories(George),mr.lac(Chappo),dippinit(don't know his real name) have all helped me out with parts and advice.They won't sell you shit
> There's more on here and others will recommend them as well.
> *


For a small fee I can provide you with such information. I can also provide you with surveillance photos from King of Pearl's secret garage in Morro Bay, Ca. :wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 21 2010, 01:34 PM~16678860
> *For a small fee I can provide you with such information. I can also provide you with surveillance photos from King of Pearl's secret garage in Morro Bay, Ca.  :wow:
> *



You have the other thread you guys can mess up. Go bullshit on your thread AIRCRAFT OFF TOPIC...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 20 2010, 11:02 PM~16673929
> *are this pumps any good????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HYDRAULIC-P...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> *


those are along the same line of Bendix pump that that 57 "California Dreamin" had, THE SETUP DID COULD NOT LIFT THE CAR, it has hidden tailgate pumps to work the suspension.




you really need to find something that produces AT LEAST 1000psi, but something like a 280 which starts around 1250psi and a Rooster which is about the same pressure or even a 777 that starts out around 1500psi, all 3 of those pumps can put out about 1000psi more than they are listed at...most of the specs are derived from using 24-28 volts, using 36 will be better and its still safe.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 21 2010, 02:31 PM~16678400
> *Dave,just deal from someone REPUTABLE on here,TOPFAN(Abel),prewargmaccessories(George),mr.lac(Chappo),dippinit(don't know his real name) have all helped me out with parts and advice.They won't sell you shit
> There's more on here and others will recommend them as well.
> *


thanks Dave for the heads up...I will be ready soon for a set up that I want to put in my 48 chevy rag and will hit up one of these guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 21 2010, 02:24 PM~16678348
> *before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I restore them to this condition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have brand new sealed pumps..  Vintage 1950 never used!
> *


looks very nice!!


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 21 2010, 02:38 PM~16678892
> *You have the other thread you guys can mess up. Go bullshit on your thread  AIRCRAFT OFF TOPIC...
> *


----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks for answering my question.so more than likely using two pumps is necessary?


----------



## TOPFAN

--


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 21 2010, 05:27 PM~16679199
> *Thanks for what? I did not respond to you, because I did not want to fucked up this thread.
> 
> I dont want you messing up this thread and people think I am giving you the green light to come on here. You burned your reputation.
> 
> The OG's dont want you here.
> *



IT IS NOT EVEN THE OG'S MOST OF THE KNOWLEDGEABLE GUYS AND STAND UP AC GUYS ENTHUSIAST, COLLECTORS ETC ETC DO NOT WANT HIM IN HERE. HE BRINGS NOTHING BUT TENSION
HAS FOR THE OTHER GUYS, I LIKE THE ENTERTAINMENT OF 6 DIFFERENT NAMES AND THE OTHERS, I JUST FEEL LIKE NOT ALL POST NEED TO BE SERIOUS WE DO HAVE HUMOR AND SHOULD BE ABLE TO EXPRESS WITHOUT PEOPLE GETTING THEIR PANTIES IN A BUNCH!! FOR A WHILE I REALLY DID NOT POST IN THE OTHER AC TOPIC, I HAVE VERY LITTLE KNOWLEDGE SO THERE FOR COULD NOT CONTRIBUTE IN A INTELLECTUAL WAY SO I JUST READ BUT WITH PEOPLE POSTING AND PLAYING I WAS MORE COMFORTABLE AND GOT TO KNOW A FEW MORE PEOPLE ON A PERSONAL LEVEL


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 21 2010, 12:31 PM~16678402
> *:h5:
> 
> That looks purrrdy Abel!  :happysad:
> *



thanks!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 21 2010, 08:58 AM~16677428
> *Be careful who you have build your setup if you go that route. I waited 1 year and 3 months for something that was only suppsed to take 2 or 3 months and only got half of what i was promised. What i did get back was damaged due to the guys lack of common sense when it comes to packing/shipping. I had a bad experience my first time with aircraft, but there are alot of good people in here (and even more that read the aircraft topics and never post) so im trying not to let one bad apple spoil the bunch and stay positive. PM me and ill tell you who to stay away from if you have someone build your set up.
> *


X2
My first experience with aircraft has also been bad to say the least. I waited over 2 years for a setup that should have taken 3 months and it's still not finished! I ended up paying someone else that's finishing it now for me. Not to mention all the aggravation I had to go through and the damage to my car. Who in their right mind would use a torch to cut cylinder holes on a candy painted frame? :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 21 2010, 06:56 PM~16679773
> *X2
> My first experience with aircraft has also been bad to say the least. I waited over 2 years for a setup that should have taken 3 months and it's still not finished! I ended up paying someone else that's finishing it now for me. Not to mention all the aggravation I had to go through and the damage to my car. Who in their right mind would use a torch to cut cylinder holes on a candy painted frame?  :uh:
> *


tape, slow speed on a hole saw, patience, go slow, little at a time, patience...

Sorry to hear that man, TOPFAN is hooking us up with a good (so far) topic and I hope to have a pic of my setup (soon I hope) in here.

Good shit fellas, keep it up.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 21 2010, 04:56 PM~16679773
> *X2
> My first experience with aircraft has also been bad to say the least. I waited over 2 years for a setup that should have taken 3 months and it's still not finished! I ended up paying someone else that's finishing it now for me. Not to mention all the aggravation I had to go through and the damage to my car. Who in their right mind would use a torch to cut cylinder holes on a candy painted frame?  :uh:
> *


 :0 not good


----------



## jgcustomz

lookin to buy an electical box and cover for a pesco 777 hit me up with price shipped to 02760


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 21 2010, 03:56 PM~16679773
> *X2
> My first experience with aircraft has also been bad to say the least. I waited over 2 years for a setup that should have taken 3 months and it's still not finished! I ended up paying someone else that's finishing it now for me. Not to mention all the aggravation I had to go through and the damage to my car. Who in their right mind would use a torch to cut cylinder holes on a candy painted frame?  :uh:
> *



Sorry to hear that. I would not use a torch on any frame!


----------



## kevink623

Does any one have pictures of a777 pump head.I took mine apart for chrome and paint and they had crush washers in them.I put them behind the gears.Thanks for the new topic top fan


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 21 2010, 11:31 AM~16678400
> *Dave,just deal from someone REPUTABLE </span>on here,TOPFAN(Abel),prewargmaccessories(George),mr.lac(Chappo),dippinit(don't know his real name) have all helped me out with parts and advice.They won't sell you shit
> There's more on here and others will recommend them as well.
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Tattoo-76 is one who should be on this list. He know his shit so well that i am will to wait on my pumps from him. Thanks tattoo!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Feb 21 2010, 04:40 PM~16680064
> *Does any one have pictures of a777 pump head.I took mine apart for chrome and paint and they had crush washers in them.I put them behind the gears.Thanks for the new topic top fan
> *


if you can PM me your number I can send some via pic phone.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 21 2010, 07:12 PM~16681414
> *Tattoo-76 is one who should be on this list. He know his shit so well that i am will to wait on my pumps from him. Thanks tattoo!
> *



whitie knows what's up. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

any more pics?


----------



## liljoefromkc

got a couple pics but might be reposts so bare with me.also might get some names wrong SO OGs CORRECT ME WHERE IM WRONG.


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 21 2010, 07:06 PM~16682077
> *whitie knows what's up.  :biggrin:
> *


So true!


----------



## liljoefromkc

not sure who these setups belong to.SO IF THESE BELONG TO YOU LMK AND I WILL EDIT THE POST.


----------



## Hydros

...


----------



## liljoefromkc

here are a couple more.


----------



## liljoefromkc

will post alot more pics tom.after school.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 21 2010, 06:12 PM~16681414
> *Tattoo-76 is one who should be on this list. He know his shit so well that i am will to wait on my pumps from him. Thanks tattoo!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 21 2010, 07:12 PM~16681414
> *Tattoo-76 is one who should be on this list. He know his shit so well that i am will to wait on my pumps from him. Thanks tattoo!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## azmurh

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: jgcustomz, Jaime-ViejitosNM, THE HIGHWAY MAN, azmurh, RidinLowBC, HustlerSpank, chosen one



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 21 2010, 07:33 PM~16682475
> *not sure who these  setups belong to.SO IF THESE BELONG TO YOU LMK AND I WILL EDIT THE POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Why would someone run multiple tanks?? To make it look crazier and more complicated than it really is??


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16684134
> *Why would someone run multiple tanks?? To make it look crazier and more complicated than it really is??
> *



I would do it to be different everyone runs one tank per pump yea it is a fitting nightmare but I think it is worth it IMO


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16684134
> *Why would someone run multiple tanks?? To make it look crazier and more complicated than it really is??
> *


pretty much.I dont get it,I like aircraft lifts because of the nostalgic aspect of it but seems like people are trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16684134
> *Why would someone run multiple tanks?? To make it look crazier and more complicated than it really is??
> *


Dont hate look's good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

w t f 
7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HustlerSpank, 1SICK87, harbor area 64 rag, leo161, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 21 2010, 10:44 PM~16684541
> *w t f
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HustlerSpank, 1SICK87, harbor area 64 rag, leo161, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 21 2010, 09:37 PM~16684457
> *Dont hate look's good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Im not hating, and it does look good. But for me personally I think AC is unique enough without over complicating. But what do I know :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Feb 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16679831
> *lookin to buy an electical box and cover for a pesco 777 hit me up with price shipped to 02760
> *


$30 with top

nos end caps $40


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Feb 21 2010, 12:04 AM~16675054-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this thread can stay just pics and information... not talking or insinuateing about other people. :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, the intentions from topfan are good, but some people still hatin as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MR. 805 [email protected] 21 2010, 11:46 AM~16677712
> *I AM LOOKING FOR TWO LIL OIL CATCH JARS, CAN ANYONE HOOK IT UP??? PLEASE PM ME WITH PICS AND PRICES...THANKS TO ALL FOR THE HELP...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $65 ea.
> Is L.A. dry on em?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Feb 21 2010, 01:31 PM~16678400
> *Dave,just deal from someone REPUTABLE on here,TOPFAN(Abel),prewargmaccessories(George),mr.lac(Chappo),dippinit(don't know his real name) have all helped me out with parts and advice.They won't sell you shit
> There's more on here and others will recommend them as well.
> *


DAVE, WE CAN WORK A DEAL...HIT ME UP.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 21 2010, 02:58 PM~16679025
> *thanks Dave for the heads up...I will be ready soon for a set up that I want to put in my 48 chevy rag and will hit up one of these guys
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 22 2010, 01:50 AM~16684598
> *:wow:
> *




:wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

*Different Pumps:*


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 22 2010, 11:47 AM~16687157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that top one looks cool with that stamp on the side! Cool little setup on the bottom, I would install it like that (with a check valve and dump etc).


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 22 2010, 11:14 AM~16687353
> *that top one looks cool with that stamp on the side! Cool little setup on the bottom, I would install it like that (with a check valve and dump etc).
> *


the one on the bottom was built by Bill Hines.


----------



## GONE TIP'N

Looking for a pair of #6 zig zag slowdowns to buy ASAP.PM PICS & prices.


----------



## Rollinaround

*catch jars $65
777 NOS end caps-$40
777 terminal boxes with lids - $30
#10 zigzags m/m - $200
#6 zigzag f/f- $100*


*Rooster pump heads- $500 ea
Rooster complete- $1000 ea

eemco bellback with stratopower choice- $1000 ea
eemco green box w' stratopower 3000psi heads $300ea

adel bike setups $100 complete

filters- $15 to $25 ea

yellow 14" tanks- $65

prices can change at anytime- parts all on hand ready to ship-very limited!!!!


www.rollinaround.com*


----------



## Rod Stewart

nice collection, topfan.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 22 2010, 12:46 PM~16687647
> *the one on the bottom was built by Bill Hines.
> *


fucking cool! Do you have in now?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 22 2010, 10:36 AM~16688053
> *
> prices can change at anytime- parts all on hand ready to ship-very limited!!!!
> 
> *


how does this work? 

i understand retail profit margins - cost of material increases, etc. 

are you getting stock from someone producing it? if not then why would the price change? i would hate to buy some zig zags from you, send you the money and have you tell me they went up an extra $20 because of whatever reason. 

i also understand that you, the seller, can adjust your prices accordingly. 

*i dont know you personally so don't think i'm riding the wagon here. just observing what you wrote.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 22 2010, 02:23 PM~16689283
> *how does this work?
> 
> i understand retail profit margins - cost of material increases, etc.
> 
> are you getting stock from someone producing it? if not then why would the price change? i would hate to buy some zig zags from you, send you the money and have you tell me they went up an extra $20 because of whatever reason.
> 
> i also understand that you, the seller, can adjust your prices accordingly.
> 
> *i dont know you personally so don't think i'm riding the wagon here. just observing what you wrote.
> *



prices change for alot of people who sell this stuff. not just me. you see a good deal from me, jump on it, because it can change.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 22 2010, 01:34 PM~16689354
> *prices change for alot of people who sell this stuff. not just me. you see a good deal from me, jump on it, because it can change.
> *


that doesn't do a lot for me to feel warm and fuzzy about purchasing from you, but thanks for replying.


----------



## DIPPINIT

lol


----------



## HustlerSpank

x2lol


----------



## DIPPINIT

I am willing to bet someone $5 this topic wont make it to page 100. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Feb 21 2010, 06:06 PM~16679831
> *lookin to buy an electical box and cover for a pesco 777 hit me up with price shipped to 02760
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 12:35 AM~16684433
> *pretty much.I dont get it,I like aircraft lifts because of the nostalgic aspect of it but seems like people are trying to reinvent the wheel.
> *


i never understood using 5 tanks on a setup. it takes about 1/2 quart of oil to fill one cylinder, no need for 5 gallons.





and "oil catch jars"... :ugh: i guess they are good for worn out pumps.


----------



## 1229

on its way to the best sellers list...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 22 2010, 02:53 PM~16689988
> *
> and "oil catch jars"... :ugh:  i guess they are good for worn out pumps.
> *


*im not a big fan of them,look like they belong on an air brush.*


----------



## 1229

some of my stuff.


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

a diagram i made for someone.


----------



## 1229




----------



## liljoefromkc

good educational stuff now i will start postin all the stuff i have.where can i get one of those pesco handybooks?off ebay or should i check out the library?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 22 2010, 05:51 PM~16689966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



2 OF THOSE ARE MINE


----------



## implala66

has anyone used a Pesco eq, with a tailgate pump????


----------



## milkbone

COMIN SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 22 2010, 04:38 PM~16690937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMIN SOON  :biggrin:
> *



why dont you just go ahead and box those back up, stick 'em in one of those blue, usps boxes and address to me!


----------



## DIPPINIT

Dammit, I just spent $400 at Earls for some dumb ass fittings :angry: ACH is too expensive. I give up. Someone come get my bucket of parts


----------



## liljoefromkc

here are some.LIKE I SAID SOME SETUPS MAY BELONG TO U JUST LMK WHICH ONE AND I WILL EDIT MY POST.


----------



## liljoefromkc

DUMPS


----------



## liljoefromkc

DUMPS


----------



## Rod Stewart

brandon, i'll be there tomorrow to pick up your bucket of parts.


----------



## liljoefromkc

CHECKS,FILTERS,AND SLOWDOWNS


----------



## liljoefromkc

TANKS


----------



## Hydros

Any thoughts on what this is?


----------



## liljoefromkc

PUMPS SOME RAW AND SOME FULLY PAINTED AND CHROME
ALSO SOME STOCK PILE


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS+Feb 21 2010, 08:46 AM~16676877-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jgcustomz_@Feb 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16679831
> *lookin to buy an electical box and cover for a pesco 777 hit me up with price shipped to 02760
> *


 :wave:


----------



## liljoefromkc

more to come tom.


----------



## DIPPINIT

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DIPPINIT, *Rod Stewart,* low4ever, liljoefromkc, garageartguy

:uh:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 22 2010, 07:00 PM~16692396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what this is?
> *


republic aircraft actuator.i beleive its a dump.COULD BE WRONG THOUGH.
DO U KNOW?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 22 2010, 07:13 PM~16692556
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: DIPPINIT, Rod Stewart, low4ever, liljoefromkc, garageartguy
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up to all.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 22 2010, 07:20 PM~16692622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep i beleive alot of pics i got u posted.lets keep it educational.dont know all exact specifications so if u or ne one can help me or the next guy out lmk.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 22 2010, 07:16 PM~16692583
> *republic aircraft actuator.i beleive its a dump.COULD BE WRONG THOUGH.
> DO U KNOW?
> *



WHAT A RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE PARADISE!!

Joe I think it's some type of adjustable pressure valve. When the pressure inside reaches a certain amount, it makes or breaks a signal. But I just noticed no ports

Anyone else?


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16677598
> *no, you owe me more than one :twak: my math was a little off!! but it all came back, *****!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: your a fool barba :biggrin:


----------



## Hipstreet




----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 22 2010, 07:26 PM~16693544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ENY MORE PART'S :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 22 2010, 08:26 PM~16693544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wana sell 3? :uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 22 2010, 04:32 PM~16690873
> *has anyone used a Pesco eq, with a tailgate pump????
> *


I have on my '53 several years ago


----------



## spikekid999

thinking bout doin a aircraft setup in my trokita when i get that far, what all am i gonna end up needing to do a complete two pump set up as far as filters and shit goes?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 22 2010, 09:12 PM~16694359
> *thinking bout doin a aircraft setup in my trokita when i get that far, what all am i gonna end up needing to do a complete two pump set up as far as filters and shit goes?
> *


two pumps

two or four check valves

two,three or four dumps

one,two or 13 tanks :biggrin: 

two,three or four slowdowns.

two filters


----------



## firme64impala




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 22 2010, 09:36 PM~16694769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.I have never opened the boxes on my and I have owned them almost 15 years.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 08:18 PM~16694436
> *two pumps
> 
> two or four check valves
> 
> two,three or four dumps
> 
> one,two or 13 tanks  :biggrin:
> 
> two,three or four slowdowns.
> 
> two filters
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*sup Edmund*


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 08:50 PM~16694998
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 22 2010, 08:56 PM~16695119
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> *



gangster :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 22 2010, 09:45 PM~16694919
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 08:39 PM~16694811
> *nice.I have never opened the boxes on my and I have owned them almost 15 years.
> *


Thanks, are all yours paired up or do you own an odd amount? I'm looking for a mate for mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 22 2010, 09:56 PM~16695119
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 09:51 PM~16695029
> *sup Edmund
> *



Just check out this NEW TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I guess its safe to come out of my fox hole. ( for now ) LOL


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 09:50 PM~16694998
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c
> *


the sound of ac hydros makes me tingly. 

sorta like when dippinit calls me late at night. :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 22 2010, 10:03 PM~16695248
> *Just check out this NEW TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I guess its safe to come out of my fox hole. ( for now ) LOL
> *


jajaja


----------



## DIPPINIT

:0


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Whats up guys, I'm looking for 4 cannon plugs. 90 degrees.


Let me know if some one has some 4 sale.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 22 2010, 09:07 PM~16695321
> *Whats up guys,  I'm looking for 4 cannon plugs.  90 degrees.
> Let me know if some one has some 4 sale.
> *



Mr War has em, just need to know size.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 22 2010, 10:07 PM~16695333
> *Mr War has em, just need to know size.
> *




The ones that fit the Adel squares


----------



## DIPPINIT

Looks like the excitement gonna be here tonight :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=528085&st=20


----------



## flacossick6impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 22 2010, 08:47 PM~16693008
> *WHAT A RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE PARADISE!!
> 
> Joe I think it's some type of adjustable pressure valve. When the pressure inside reaches a certain amount, it makes or breaks a signal. But I just noticed no ports
> 
> Anyone else?
> *



yeah, some kind of pressure relief valve


----------



## Mr Impala

100.00 all 4 NOS male male #8's freshly chrome plated


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 22 2010, 11:04 PM~16695258
> *the sound of ac hydros makes me tingly.
> 
> sorta like when dippinit calls me late at night.  :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16695795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100.00 all 4 NOS male male #8's freshly chrome plated
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 10:18 PM~16694436
> *two pumps
> 
> two or four check valves
> 
> two,three or four dumps
> 
> one,two or 13 tanks  :biggrin:
> 
> two,three or four slowdowns.
> 
> two filters
> *



Thank you i was looking for the same info and just about to ask!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 22 2010, 09:04 PM~16695258
> *the sound of ac hydros makes me tingly.
> 
> sorta like when dippinit calls me late at night.  :cheesy:
> *



answer your phone :angry:


----------



## implala66

[


> _Originally posted by implala66+Feb 22 2010, 06:32 PM~16690873-->
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone used a Pesco eq, with a tailgate pump????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 10:52 PM~16693973
> *I have on my '53 several years ago
> *



so a eq is able to withstand the pressure from a tailgate pump?????


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 23 2010, 01:17 AM~16696443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


want to sell a pair or the 90 degree slowdowns, the ones in the front left???? LMK


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16695795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100.00 all 4 NOS male male #8's freshly chrome plated
> *



great price !

Wazz up Brent?


----------



## Rod Stewart

those GAR check valves do the job? i have 3 myself...

i heard somewhere the stainless steel ones were better than the aluminum.

is that true?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## DIPPINIT

Damn there is some good info here :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIPPINIT, ss62vert

Sup Rick, you always quiet, say something, cause some trouble :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 23 2010, 04:12 AM~16697625
> *[
> so a eq is able to withstand the pressure from a tailgate pump?????
> *


yes so long as you are not trying to hop with it.


----------



## Hydros

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8530165.stm


Dubbed The Boneyard, but officially known as the 309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group (AMARG) facility, this sprawling US airbase is reputed to be the world's largest military aircraft cemetery.

--more--


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 23 2010, 11:19 AM~16698805
> *yes so long as you are not trying to hop with it.
> *


thanks Jaime, for the info.................


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16695795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100.00 all 4 NOS male male #8's freshly chrome plated
> *


Thats beautiful... what is that velvet?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 23 2010, 02:09 PM~16699777
> *http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8530165.stm
> Dubbed The Boneyard, but officially known as the 309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group (AMARG) facility, this sprawling US airbase is reputed to be the world's largest military aircraft cemetery.
> 
> --more--
> *


they store aircraft there, but the public has very limited access


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 23 2010, 04:16 PM~16701552
> *they store aircraft there, but the public has very limited access
> *


probably because they never know when they (the government) needs to remove parts for reuse.



LIKE THEY DID A SHITLOAD OF ADEL DUMPS. :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

*catch jars $65
777 NOS end caps-$40
777 terminal boxes with lids - $30
#10 zigzags m/m - $200
#6 zigzag f/f- $100*


*Rooster pump heads- $500 ea
Rooster complete- $1000 ea

eemco bellback with stratopower choice- $1000 ea
eemco green box w' stratopower 3000psi heads $300ea

adel bike setups $100 complete

filters- $15 to $25 ea

yellow 14" tanks- $65*


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 23 2010, 05:17 PM~16701570
> *probably because they never know when they (the government) needs to remove parts for reuse.
> LIKE THEY DID A SHITLOAD OF ADEL DUMPS. :cheesy:
> *


I am trying to get with our peeps who refurb AC for museums and such and so far they say they can get any thing. I of course have heard this before in KY.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 23 2010, 04:21 PM~16701616
> *I am trying to get with our peeps who refurb AC for museums and such and so far they say they can get any thing. I of course have heard this before in KY.
> *


one of the places i buy parts from restored a DC3/C47 for a museum in GA...the entire outside skin is fully polished.





theres so many places in the USA, I doubt we will EVER run out of Pesco's for lowriders.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 23 2010, 03:21 PM~16701616
> *I am trying to get with our peeps who refurb AC for museums and such and so far they say they can get any thing. I of course have heard this before in KY.
> *



hit the drmo


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Feb 23 2010, 05:25 PM~16701649-->
> 
> 
> 
> one of the places i buy parts from restored a DC3/C47 for a museum in GA...the entire outside skin is fully polished.
> theres so many places in the USA, I doubt we will EVER run out of Pesco's for lowriders.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Feb 23 2010, 05:27 PM~16701672
> *hit the drmo
> *


I am on the hunt


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 11:18 PM~16694436
> *two pumps
> 
> two or four check valves
> 
> two,three or four dumps
> 
> one,two or 13 tanks  :biggrin:
> 
> two,three or four slowdowns.
> 
> two filters
> *


is it possible to 3 with aircrafts? with 2 dumps to the rear (one for each cylinder)


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 23 2010, 07:57 AM~16698649
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIPPINIT, ss62vert
> 
> Sup Rick, you always quiet, say something, cause some trouble :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: your stirring up enough for the both of us lol


----------



## jgcustomz

my first 777 set up this summer, not a PRO but got it to work the first time.no EQ,s in it so the front shifted a bit and went up uneven, the rear also no EQS but would go up even , dissassembled the pumps and rebuilt them . ran 2 #8 hyro airs.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Feb 23 2010, 08:53 PM~16705063
> *my first 777 set up this summer, not a PRO but got it to work the first time.no EQ,s in it so the front shifted a bit and went up uneven, the rear also no EQS but would go up even , dissassembled the pumps and rebuilt them . ran 2 #8 hyro airs.
> 
> *


sold the set up 2 a good freind of mine, we made a diffrent center tank and he sent it for chroming its amazing what chrome can do :thumbsup:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Feb 23 2010, 09:06 PM~16705236
> *sold the set up 2 a good freind of mine, we made a diffrent center tank and he sent it for chroming its amazing what chrome can do  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Feb 23 2010, 09:13 PM~16705341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


working on a new set up for my 68 will be ready in a few weeks will post pics


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 23 2010, 02:25 PM~16701649
> *one of the places i buy parts from restored a DC3/C47 for a museum in GA...the entire outside skin is fully polished.
> theres so many places in the USA, I doubt we will EVER run out of Pesco's for lowriders.
> *


  thats true......was talking to a guy who restores vintage planes a few months ago and asked him about some parts....he smiled and said "u lowriders are lookin at limited surplus yards...theres a whole lot out there that your passing up that wont sell to general public....those are the ones that have ur goldmine" he wouldnt give me no names but im workin on him


----------



## MR. RAG9

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 24 2010, 01:12 AM~16708893
> * thats true......was talking to a guy who restores vintage planes a few months ago  and asked him about some parts....he smiled and said  "u lowriders are lookin at limited surplus yards...theres a whole lot out there that your passing up that wont sell to general public....those are the ones that have ur goldmine"  he wouldnt give me no names    but im workin on him
> *


True!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 24 2010, 03:12 AM~16708893
> * thats true......was talking to a guy who restores vintage planes a few months ago  and asked him about some parts....he smiled and said  "u lowriders are lookin at limited surplus yards...theres a whole lot out there that your passing up that wont sell to general public....those are the ones that have ur goldmine"  he wouldnt give me no names    but im workin on him
> *


ive been to a place (in the middle of the country) that has THOUSANDS of Pesco pumps...





this place had SCRAP bins full of A6 oxygen tanks, that they sell as scrap metal. 





there was 11 warehouses full of stuff.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 24 2010, 12:12 AM~16708893
> * thats true......was talking to a guy who restores vintage planes a few months ago  and asked him about some parts....he smiled and said  "u lowriders are lookin at limited surplus yards...theres a whole lot out there that your passing up that wont sell to general public....those are the ones that have ur goldmine"  he wouldnt give me no names    but im workin on him
> *



I did find some places but they were too expensive. I guess if someone is restoring a plane money is no option, but for us poor White Lowriders, we cant spend $300 on a candle


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2010, 09:34 AM~16710454
> *I did find some places but they were too expensive. I guess if someone is restoring a plane money is no option, but for us poor White Lowriders, we cant spend $300 on a candle
> *


I know a guy that has a warehouse full of stuff ....everything we need, but I cant afford his prices. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 23 2010, 08:03 PM~16704433
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  your stirring up enough for the both of us lol
> *


parts went out yesterday...lmk when you get them


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2010, 12:57 PM~16710623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2010, 05:21 AM~16709334
> *ive been to a place (in the middle of the country) that has THOUSANDS of Pesco pumps...
> this place had SCRAP bins full of A6 oxygen tanks, that they sell as scrap metal.
> there was 11 warehouses full of stuff.
> *


where at in the middle of the country cause im smack dab center in kansas city.so lmk tryin to find local stuff.if i dont find local then i got to get some from u guys.please lmk any info is greatly appreciated.WUT UP TO ALL.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2010, 09:57 AM~16710623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass Abel.Can I pick up those 777s on sat night or sunday morning?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 24 2010, 01:43 PM~16711008
> *where at in the middle of the country cause im smack dab center in kansas city.so lmk tryin to find local stuff.if i dont find local then i got to get some from u guys.please lmk any info is greatly appreciated.WUT UP TO ALL.
> *


good luck, that's like them giving up the location to the Ark of the Covanant!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 24 2010, 10:55 AM~16711103
> *good luck, that's like them giving up the location to the Ark of the Covanant!
> *


x2 - if jason gives that up i'm mailing him a nice envelope sprinkled with anthrax. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 24 2010, 02:04 PM~16711169
> *x2 - if jason gives that up i'm mailing him a nice envelope sprinkled with anthrax.  :biggrin:
> *


I would take a week off and go shopping.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2010, 11:57 AM~16710623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive seen that pic before.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2010, 11:22 AM~16711324
> *ive seen that pic before.
> *


LOL! I had to bring it back!


----------



## liljoefromkc

found a local aircraft salvage yard.wanting to know wut exact model of aircraft uses wut type of pump.ie;a pesco 777 came out of wut aircraft or aircrafts?wut did a pesco 280,stratopowers,eemcos,etc.etc.please lmk.post on here or if u dont want to let everyone else know shoot me a pm.thanks in advance.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16695795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100.00 all 4 NOS male male #8's freshly chrome plated
> *



great price!!! those are nice


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2010, 01:34 PM~16711438
> *LOL! I had to bring it back!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2010, 03:00 PM~16713196
> *:cheesy:
> *


so wut up will u lmk where that warehouse is?if u have to pm me.ne pics of ur setup done?u said u would be postin this week.lookin forward to seein ur setup


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 11:54 AM~16662079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for providing riders an option to buy nice clean restored and detailed aircraft set ups Abel  
I wish you were around selling back a couple years when people were getting hosed.

PreWar George has nice rare stuff that others dont and Tattoo Jason is loaded with true knowledge

these are the options that new buyers should feel good about when dropping coin


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2010, 03:00 PM~16713196
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: 

nice catalogs you posted Jason


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 23 2010, 08:24 AM~16698390
> *those GAR check valves do the job? i have 3 myself...
> 
> i heard somewhere the stainless steel ones were better than the aluminum.
> 
> is that true?
> *


probably not that big of a deal between aluminum and ss..... or if youd rather polish or paint, chrome... detail stuff


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 24 2010, 03:15 PM~16713311
> *probably not that big of a deal between aluminum and ss.....  or if youd rather polish or paint, chrome... detail stuff
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 21 2010, 12:31 PM~16678400
> *Dave,just deal from someone REPUTABLE on here,TOPFAN(Abel),prewargmaccessories(George),mr.lac(Chappo),dippinit(don't know his real name) have all helped me out with parts and advice.They won't sell you shit
> There's more on here and others will recommend them as well.
> *


x2!! testify brother :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*whats up Robert*


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2010, 02:58 PM~16690034
> *im not a big fan of them,look like they belong on an air brush.
> *


yeah, especially those black ones, they look contemporary like they came straight from the hobby shop today.

ive got some yellow ones that look a little more vintage aircraft but Ill end up taking a hose thru the floor onto the ground cuz I dont plan on my pumps leaking


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 24 2010, 04:15 PM~16713311
> *probably not that big of a deal between aluminum and ss.....  or if youd rather polish or paint, chrome... detail stuff
> *



How about that. Better make sure you see his setup before a cosmetic difference in total.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2010, 03:26 PM~16713380
> *whats up Robert
> *



:wave: Sup Jaime

workin' on the fleet trying to get ready for paint :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 24 2010, 03:30 PM~16713411
> *How about that. Better make sure you see his setup before a cosmetic difference in total.
> *



you ever figure out how to mount a set of bolt on wires to a car??? :cheesy: 

quit fucking up the thread Vanilla Ice, just stop frontin'


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 24 2010, 03:30 PM~16713411
> *How about that. Better make sure you see his setup before a cosmetic difference in total.
> *


btw... i guess those $5 stainless steel checks must be better since you sold them to me for $60 each huh?? 

noone held a gun to my head true... but now I know better and there are honest sellers on the scene now

stop bringing negative shit to others people thread... you have your own to jack up


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 24 2010, 03:30 PM~16713411
> *How about that. Better make sure you see his setup before a cosmetic difference in total.
> *


my set up is done already. i posted a picture. 

not sure what you meant by that one, but if its something as minor as polished or chrome i've got both. and the gar's were furnished by mike and i trust his word.


----------



## THAT DUDE

:wow:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 24 2010, 03:32 PM~16713421
> *:wave: Sup Jaime
> 
> workin' on the fleet trying to get ready for paint :cheesy:
> *


cool,what color?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 24 2010, 03:07 PM~16713252
> *Thanks for providing riders an option to buy nice clean restored and detailed aircraft set ups Abel
> I wish you were around selling back a couple years when people were getting hosed.
> 
> PreWar George has nice rare stuff that others dont and Tattoo Jason is loaded with true knowledge
> 
> these are the options that new buyers should feel good about when dropping coin
> *


Actually, this set up was built by My boy Rob, from PREMIER. I actually just hooked him up with the parts.. The pumps, dumps, and filters. He builds nice stuff too and he knows his shit. He is only into building stuff for himself. We will have another set up for sale... by next week!  

Thanks for the compliments and I try to be honest and sell only stuff that I would use. I rather take the loss, than knowingly sell a defected part.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Dat Dirty Rat, Jaime-ViejitosNM, vinylfreek

Hey holmes...how ya'll doing?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2010, 10:43 AM~16711012
> *bad ass Abel.Can I pick up those 777s on sat night or sunday morning?
> *



When ever is good for you..brother...you got my digits!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 24 2010, 02:38 PM~16713465
> *btw... i guess those $5 stainless steel checks must be better since you sold them to me for $60 each huh??
> 
> noone held a gun to my head true... but now I know better and there are honest sellers on the scene now
> 
> stop bringing negative shit to others people thread... you have your own to jack up
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2010, 05:50 PM~16714561
> *:0  :0
> *


why dont you spin around in your chair there and snap a pic of your set up for all the aircraft lovers. :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2010, 05:35 PM~16714426
> *cool,what color?
> *


pm you


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 24 2010, 04:55 PM~16714603
> *why dont you spin around in your chair there and snap a pic of your set up for all the aircraft lovers.  :cheesy:
> *


took it apart already


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2010, 05:38 PM~16714458
> *When ever is good for you..brother...you got my digits!
> *


Abel,can you get me two more?Picked me up another bomb and thats gonna need to be lifted tambien......... :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 24 2010, 05:37 PM~16714442
> *Dat Dirty Rat, Jaime-ViejitosNM, vinylfreek
> 
> Hey holmes...how ya'll doing?
> 
> 
> *


whats up Tom?


----------



## holguin1966impala

What's up Homie Robert?


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 10:54 AM~16662079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up abel i should have that other setup done by saturday will post pics .that one will be for sale two :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 24 2010, 06:48 PM~16715173
> *what up abel i should have that other setup done by saturday will post pics .that one will be for sale two  :biggrin:
> *



 You know how we do it!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2010, 05:54 PM~16715235
> * You know how we do it!
> *


I MITE HAVE SOME 90,S FOR YOUR TANKS DONE BY SATURDAY I CAN MAKE THEM REAL SHORT LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16684134
> *Why would someone run multiple tanks?? To make it look crazier and more complicated than it really is??
> *


i think its like everything on here..at the end of the day its all competiton...whos next in the spotlight!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 21 2010, 08:33 PM~16682475
> *not sure who these  setups belong to.SO IF THESE BELONG TO YOU LMK AND I WILL EDIT THE POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2nd one was in my 59rag (cloud9) :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 24 2010, 06:24 PM~16715566
> *2nd one was in my 59rag (cloud9) :biggrin:
> *


IS THE 58 DONE YET :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 24 2010, 07:32 PM~16715656
> *IS THE 58 DONE YET  :biggrin:
> *


about 4 more weeks and its finished..then u guys will see me on here like all night....i'll be starting my set up......i need some parts at family prices...lol...


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 24 2010, 07:35 PM~16715698
> *about 4 more weeks and its finished..then u guys will see me on here like all night....i'll be starting my set up......i need some parts at family prices...lol...
> *





Dont we all


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 24 2010, 06:35 PM~16715698
> *about 4 more weeks and its finished..then u guys will see me on here like all night....i'll be starting my set up......i need some parts at family prices...lol...
> *


I have some stuff for your set up....  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-HYDRAULIC-PUMP-M...=item53dfe0bc98

$550.00 each...wow..


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2010, 08:39 PM~16716534
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-HYDRAULIC-PUMP-M...=item53dfe0bc98
> 
> $550.00 each...wow..
> *


Those people at Norton think they have platinum infused parts. They sell filters for over $100 - I've seen them upwards of $200 each. :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2010, 11:39 PM~16716534
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-HYDRAULIC-PUMP-M...=item53dfe0bc98
> 
> $550.00 each...wow..
> *


look at the shipping charge!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 24 2010, 08:50 PM~16716702
> *look at the shipping charge!
> *


what happened to one flat rate? :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## tito5050

Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:

6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.

That was six months ago.

I have left numerous messages, and have personally taken time off from work, and drove the nearly 120 miles to his house/shop to inquire about the location of my parts and cash. And all I get are excuses: His wife left him, he has cancer, his dog died. All bullshit. He does not return my calls, and on the rare times I have been able to reach him, it was on another phone, so he wouldnt recognize the number. And now, his phone says it is no longer accepting calls. Which tells me he has either blocked my number, failed to pay his bill, or has disconnected his phone.

I asked him time and time again where is the chrome shop, so I can get my parts and take them elswhere. He refuses to disclose their location. And upon closer investigation of the shop on my last visit, none of my parts were there. When I asked for my cash back, I was told he didnt have it.

This self proclaimed aircraft "Icon of the Industry" is a piece of shit. He is a coward, and won't man up when he has wronged someone. Only now has it come to my attention that he has burned many people. From San Diego to San Francisco, I have been hearing stories about how guys were lied to, cheated out of parts, or given parts back that were not their original parts. 

This piece of dung was even featured on Living the Low Life. How accurate that is, considering Ted Wells is truly a low life.

I hope that this somehow gets back to him, and he can read about what he really is: a worthless sack of shit. I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire, and I hope that many of you post up your horror stories about this asswipe, and that maybe we can drive him out of business. There are many other aircraft guys that are far better and honest, and deserve the title of "Icon"


----------



## DIPPINIT

I like peanut butter


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2010, 10:48 PM~16718494
> *I like peanut butter
> *


I just a gave my dog peanut butter.........


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up Spank?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 24 2010, 06:22 PM~16715543
> *i think its like everything on here..at the end of the day its all competiton...whos next in the spotlight!
> *



Thats cool. It gets points :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050

Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:

6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.

That was six months ago.

I have left numerous messages, and have personally taken time off from work, and drove the nearly 120 miles to his house/shop to inquire about the location of my parts and cash. And all I get are excuses: His wife left him, he has cancer, his dog died. All bullshit. He does not return my calls, and on the rare times I have been able to reach him, it was on another phone, so he wouldnt recognize the number. And now, his phone says it is no longer accepting calls. Which tells me he has either blocked my number, failed to pay his bill, or has disconnected his phone.

I asked him time and time again where is the chrome shop, so I can get my parts and take them elswhere. He refuses to disclose their location. And upon closer investigation of the shop on my last visit, none of my parts were there. When I asked for my cash back, I was told he didnt have it.

This self proclaimed aircraft "Icon of the Industry" is a piece of shit. He is a coward, and won't man up when he has wronged someone. Only now has it come to my attention that he has burned many people. From San Diego to San Francisco, I have been hearing stories about how guys were lied to, cheated out of parts, or given parts back that were not their original parts. 

This piece of dung was even featured on Living the Low Life. How accurate that is, considering Ted Wells is truly a low life.

I hope that this somehow gets back to him, and he can read about what he really is: a worthless sack of shit. I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire, and I hope that many of you post up your horror stories about this asswipe, and that maybe we can drive him out of business. There are many other aircraft guys that are far better and honest, and deserve the title of "Icon"


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 24 2010, 09:42 PM~16718419
> *Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:
> 
> 6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.
> 
> That was six months ago.
> 
> I have left numerous messages, and have personally taken time off from work, and drove the nearly 120 miles to his house/shop to inquire about the location of my parts and cash. And all I get are excuses: His wife left him, he has cancer, his dog died. All bullshit. He does not return my calls, and on the rare times I have been able to reach him, it was on another phone, so he wouldnt recognize the number. And now, his phone says it is no longer accepting calls. Which tells me he has either blocked my number, failed to pay his bill, or has disconnected his phone.
> 
> I asked him time and time again where is the chrome shop, so I can get my parts and take them elswhere. He refuses to disclose their location. And upon closer investigation of the shop on my last visit, none of my parts were there. When I asked for my cash back, I was told he didnt have it.
> 
> This self proclaimed aircraft "Icon of the Industry" is a piece of shit. He is a coward, and won't man up when he has wronged someone. Only now has it come to my attention that he has burned many people. From San Diego to San Francisco, I have been hearing stories about how guys were lied to, cheated out of parts, or given parts back that were not their original parts.
> 
> This piece of dung was even featured on Living the Low Life. How accurate that is, considering Ted Wells is truly a low life.
> 
> I hope that this somehow gets back to him, and he can read about what he really is: a worthless sack of shit. I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire, and I hope that many of you post up your horror stories about this asswipe, and that maybe we can drive him out of business. There are many other aircraft guys that are far better and honest, and deserve the title of "Icon"
> *


Sorry to hear that. My own experience was very similar. Maybe putting the word out will save someone else from having their first aircraft experience ruined like mine was.


----------



## implala66

still looking for a pair like the ones in the front left............


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 24 2010, 08:48 PM~16716666
> *Those people at Norton think they have platinum infused parts. They sell filters for over $100 - I've seen them upwards of $200 each.  :uh:
> *



I just put it up there for the guys that complain about my prices... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Should edit the first post and start a list of A/C scammers in it.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 25 2010, 07:52 AM~16720651
> *Should edit the first post and start a list of A/C scammers in it.
> *


No, you can start your own thread on A/C scammers...


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

Hey new here and looking to learn about hydros 

Is aircraft something I need to consider for a first time set up?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Feb 25 2010, 06:29 PM~16721323
> *Hey new here and looking to learn about hydros
> 
> Is aircraft something I need to consider for a first time set up?
> *


I don't see why not. 

But is it something you really want, (i.e what do you want to do with your car)?


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

Thanks for your imput Firefly. I've been reading a lot of stuff on here and this seemed really neat to me.


----------



## SUPREME69

pinche dippinit


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 25 2010, 06:45 AM~16720365
> *I just put it up there for the guys that complain about my prices... :biggrin:
> *


what does Brandon say?

"it costs to be the boss!" :biggrin: 

are you guys doing your show this year, abel?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by holguin1966impala_@Feb 24 2010, 06:45 PM~16715145
> *What's up Homie Robert?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

wheres george at? hey justrite was he selling in turlock?


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 09:16 AM~16721693
> *pinche dippinit
> *



Mr Supreme, you setup is near complettion. I decided to use a torch on the motor casings to give it that "HOT" look. Should be a hit. Still need the 3rd installment of $7500, before you pickup. Also you might have to touch up the top of your deck lid a lil bit. I set the pumps up there so I could get a feel of how the setup will lay out. I moved them around a lot because I couldnt make up my mind, so there are some feather scratches. Thanks.


----------



## SUPREME69

:roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 25 2010, 07:52 AM~16720651
> *Should edit the first post and start a list of A/C scammers in it.
> *



CHANGE YOUR AVATAR ALREADY, BEEN HAVING THAT SINCE 2003 :uh:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 24 2010, 08:48 PM~16716666
> *Those people at Norton think they have platinum infused parts. They sell filters for over $100 - I've seen them upwards of $200 each.  :uh:
> *


True but sortta keep in mind Carlos sells more to the airplane crowd then the lowrider crowd so his pricing scheme might be a little more 'creative' for a reason.

Thats why its cool TopFan is offering restored 777's,280's for sale as apposed to yanked off the plane stuff.Looks nice and its ready to go in the trunk.

Off the plane is cool too if you plan on sending them to someone for resto or you have faith in your own mechanical skills but thats gonna cost you extra so TopFans
set ups are a good deal for someone that doesnt want to mess with that.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 25 2010, 02:06 PM~16722162
> *CHANGE YOUR AVATAR ALREADY, BEEN HAVING THAT SINCE 2003 :uh:
> *


you=teh gay, titties always make me smile.

and to keep on topic, how many people go real old school and bolt their setup to the trunk instead of the frame?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 10:59 AM~16722101
> *wheres george at? hey justrite was he selling in turlock?
> *


Yup yup!!! had the grill going too!! :biggrin: he had the same spot where they keep the animals close to the indoor buildings.

I thought I saw your homie Ritchie with the wagon but I wasnt sure,but I was cruzin the swap under the influence of a Nyquil/Dimeatap cocktail that day.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 25 2010, 10:12 AM~16722205
> *you=teh gay, titties always make me smile.
> 
> and to keep on topic, how many people go real old school and bolt their setup to the trunk instead of the frame?
> *



I am doing a setup like that right now for Rod Stewart. We are taking it way back, Using 4" diameter cylinders off of landing gear, cookie sheet bolted in the trunk, a rip cord from his surf board to release the dumps manually, and some worn out pump heads that leak like a sieve. O and wire ties for all the battery cable. I will also paint it with Cherry Blossom, Krylon. Pics to follow after the son of a bitch pays me.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Feb 25 2010, 11:20 AM~16722265
> *I am doing a setup like that right now for Rod Stewart. We are taking it way back, Using 4" diameter cylinders off of landing gear, cookie sheet bolted in the trunk, a rip cord from his surf board to release the dumps manually, and some worn out pump heads that leak like a sieve. O and wire ties for all the battery cable. I will also paint it with Cherry Blossom, Krylon. Pics to follow after the son of a bitch pays me.
> *


blow me! you gave supremecream a way better deal than me.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 25 2010, 10:17 AM~16722242
> *Yup yup!!! had the grill going too!! :biggrin:  he had the same spot where they keep the animals close to the indoor buildings.
> 
> I thought I saw your homie Ritchie with the wagon but I wasnt sure,but I was cruzin the swap under the influence of a Nyquil/Dimeatap cocktail that day.
> *



I WALKED THAT AREA 3-4 TIMES AND STILL DIDNT SEE HIM. YEAH RICHIE WAS OUT THERE WITH ME AND MY POPS. I WANTED TO SCOOP UP SOME #6 SLOW DOWNS AND A COUPLE BABY ADELS.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 25 2010, 10:22 AM~16722288
> *blow me! you gave supremecream a way better deal than me.
> *


STAY ON TOPIC CRACKA!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 11:24 AM~16722304
> *STAY ON TOPIC CRACKA!!
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Feb 25 2010, 11:01 AM~16722109
> *Mr Supreme, you setup is near complettion. I decided to use a torch on the motor casings to give it that "HOT" look. Should be a hit. Still need the 3rd installment of $7500, before you pickup. Also you might have to touch up the top of your deck lid a lil bit. I set the pumps up there so I could get a feel of how the setup will lay out. I moved them around a lot because I couldnt make up my mind, so there are some feather scratches. Thanks.
> *


At least you were up front and honest with him :cheesy:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 25 2010, 10:25 AM~16722321
> *At least you were up front and honest with him :cheesy:
> *



I always am. All I have in this world is my word and my balls. and I dont break them for no one. Thanks.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Feb 25 2010, 10:26 AM~16722326
> *I always am. All I have in this world is my word and my balls. and I dont break them for no one. Thanks.
> *



ITS "MY BALLS AND MY WORD"  

ANYWAYS IS ANYONE INTERESTED IN 3 ODDBALL PAPERWEIGHTS..I MEAN PUMPS?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Feb 25 2010, 11:24 AM~16722304-->
> 
> 
> 
> STAY ON TOPIC CRACKA!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 11:29 AM~16722351
> *ITS "MY BALLS AND MY WORD"
> 
> ANYWAYS IS ANYONE INTERESTED IN 3 ODDBALL PAPERWEIGHTS..I MEAN PUMPS?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 10:29 AM~16722351
> *ITS "MY BALLS AND MY WORD"
> 
> ANYWAYS IS ANYONE INTERESTED IN 3 ODDBALL PAPERWEIGHTS..I MEAN PUMPS?
> *


No because you didnt say what kind or post pics. :uh:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 11:22 AM~16722290
> *I WALKED THAT AREA 3-4 TIMES AND STILL DIDNT SEE HIM. YEAH RICHIE WAS OUT THERE WITH ME AND MY POPS. I WANTED TO SCOOP UP SOME #6 SLOW DOWNS AND A COUPLE BABY ADELS.
> *


He was there fo sho... he didnt bring out that much aircraft, more bomb stuff and some straight 6 hop up stuff.Maybe thats why you missed him and he wasnt at his space when you walked by.

ring him up but I think he said he was super busy for a few days


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Feb 25 2010, 11:26 AM~16722326
> *I always am. All I have in this world is my word and my balls. and I dont break them for no one. Thanks.
> *



Brandon.....

I thought you were gonna keep this in the off topic?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 25 2010, 11:12 AM~16722201
> *True but sortta keep in mind Carlos sells more to the airplane crowd then the lowrider crowd so his pricing scheme might be a little more 'creative' for a reason.
> 
> Thats why its cool TopFan is offering restored 777's,280's for sale as apposed to yanked off the plane stuff.Looks nice and its ready to go in the trunk.
> 
> Off the plane is cool too if you plan on sending them to someone for resto or you have faith in your own mechanical skills but thats gonna cost you extra so TopFans
> set ups are a good deal for someone that doesnt want to mess with that.
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Feb 25 2010, 10:31 AM~16722363-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT LOOK AT ME LIKE THAT, ALL SCARED TO COME UP NORTH!!! EVEN THE HIGHWAY MAN COMES UP NORTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Pescos [email protected] 25 2010, 10:32 AM~16722374
> *No because you didnt say what kind or post pics.  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IVE POSTED PICS BEFORE, SINCE YOU LIKE TO SEARCH GO FIND THEM :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Feb 25 2010, 10:33 AM~16722379
> *He was there fo sho... he didnt bring out that much aircraft, more bomb stuff and some straight 6 hop up stuff.Maybe thats why you missed him and he wasnt at his space when you walked by.
> 
> ring him up but I think he said he was super busy for a few days
> *


WAS HE ON THE CORNER? ALL I SEEN WAS BOMB PARTS BUT ONLY SEEN AND YOUNG KID AND ANOTHER MAN. LOOKED LIKE HIS BOMB STUFF THOUGH.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 11:37 AM~16722416
> *DONT LOOK AT ME LIKE THAT, ALL SCARED TO COME UP NORTH!!! EVEN THE HIGHWAY MAN COMES UP NORTH.
> *


i'm comin' up there for the socios show! cold beers waiting? :cheesy: 

and screw the highway man!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 25 2010, 10:41 AM~16722449
> *i'm comin' up there for the socios show! cold beers waiting?  :cheesy:
> 
> and screw the highway man!
> *



WE'LL SEE


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Airborne

I meant it when I asked if anyone mounts their pums etc the way they used to do. I mean, some people won't do ANYTHING new with their setup so I figured they would bolt it all to the trunk floor.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 12:29 PM~16722351
> *ITS "MY BALLS AND MY WORD"
> 
> ANYWAYS IS ANYONE INTERESTED IN 3 ODDBALL PAPERWEIGHTS..I MEAN PUMPS?
> *



:wave:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 25 2010, 11:41 AM~16722449
> *i'm comin' up there for the socios show! cold beers waiting?  :cheesy:
> 
> and screw the highway man!
> *



Hi Rod, I'll meet up with you for some cold beers I want to see more of this hydro set up you have


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Feb 25 2010, 02:19 PM~16723684
> *Hi Rod, I'll meet up with you for some cold beers I want to see more of this hydro set up you have
> *


 :wow: 

it's in jeff thies' shop in morro bay.


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

This seems to be the best topic so far I've read! I also read in another topic about some dude ripping people off! I am new to this and would like some insight to who is a good reputable person to learn from and also buy stuff! I can not find any of this on some hydro sites that sell kits!


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 25 2010, 02:27 PM~16723776
> *:wow:
> 
> it's in jeff thies' shop in morro bay.
> *



Who is Jeff? 
I see you surf, my kids would love to see that!


----------



## milkbone

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: milkbone, MATT_ROLOFF, Rod Stewart, happy hoppy


WUZ UP CRACKA


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 25 2010, 10:36 AM~16722402
> *Brandon.....
> 
> I thought you were gonna keep this in the off topic?
> *



i THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO FIND ME CANDLES :uh:


----------



## baghdady

This is my first post on this topic. Just want to invite everyone to the Aircraft Hydraulics Offtopic. Its free to enter :biggrin: 

Aircraft Hydraulics Offtopic


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 25 2010, 02:32 PM~16723836
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: milkbone, MATT_ROLOFF, Rod Stewart, happy hoppy
> WUZ UP CRACKA
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 25 2010, 02:56 PM~16724071
> *This is my first post on this topic. Just want to invite everyone to the Aircraft Hydraulics Offtopic. Its free to enter  :biggrin:
> 
> Aircraft Hydraulics Offtopic
> *



DONT DO IT. ITS A VIRUS


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 25 2010, 04:59 PM~16724112
> *DONT DO IT. ITS A VIRUS
> *


Do not ruin this thread! :angry: 

I am done replying in here.


----------



## DIPPINIT

What is the baddest Pesco pump to have?


----------



## Rod Stewart

DIPPINIT's account hacked!? :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 25 2010, 05:05 PM~16724172
> *What is the baddest Pesco pump to have?
> *


You made me reply, i think these :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 25 2010, 03:14 PM~16724265
> *You made me reply, i think these  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



.......maybe? ...:dunno:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

it rules the hen house


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 25 2010, 03:05 PM~16724172
> *What is the baddest Pesco pump to have?
> *


one of each... fill that damn trunk :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> You made me reply, i think these :cheesy:


You got that on the money homie...
Mama Rooster 









[/quote]


----------



## HustlerSpank

Here's ted's back back way back 










[/quote]


----------



## CARROT

I am installing two 280's with four dumps in a bomb. A few people have told me that I *HAVE* to use equalizers for each pump. I keep disagreeing with them. I understand why. But I dont think they are necesary. Besides, the worst thing that can happen is the car going up uneven. Right?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Feb 26 2010, 03:24 AM~16730815
> *I am installing two 280's with four dumps in a bomb. A few people have told me that I HAVE to use equalizers for each pump. I keep disagreeing with them. I understand why. But I dont think they are necesary. Besides, the worst thing that can happen is the car going up uneven. Right?
> *


you dont need equalizers on ANY aircraft setup.

there is no way to use them if you are using 4 dumps in the first place. but even if you were using 1 pump and 2 dumps for a front/back setup EQ's are NOT needed. it will keep the car from swaying side to side when the car is half lifted, but still not a requirement.





tell those people to FUCK OFF. too many people think they know shit. reminds me of a punk from out my way that used to tell people that aircraft setups PUMP when they lower too. i guess he seen a video or something of a car with an EQ on it.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 26 2010, 09:46 AM~16731725
> *you dont need equalizers on ANY aircraft setup.
> 
> there is no way to use them if you are using 4 dumps in the first place. but even if you were using 1 pump and 2 dumps for a front/back setup EQ's are NOT needed. it will keep the car from swaying side to side when the car is half lifted, but still not a requirement.
> tell those people to FUCK OFF. too many people think they know shit. reminds me of a punk from out my way that used to tell people that aircraft setups PUMP when they lower too. i guess he seen a video or something of a car with an EQ on it.
> *


 :0 they doo too! :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 26 2010, 08:49 AM~16731727
> *:0 they doo too! :angry:
> *


 :run: 


i imagine when the idiot i mentioned seen a Pesco 280 with a GE motor, he would have bet his life he was correct.





BUT HE'S STILL CLUELESS.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 26 2010, 09:50 AM~16731735
> *:run:
> i imagine when the idiot i mentioned seen a Pesco 280 with a GE motor, he would have bet his life he was correct.
> BUT HE'S STILL CLUELESS.
> *


I love "experts". We get them all the time here in NC. Like a guy who swore my 216 was a 235. I showed him the number on the bottom of the block (indicator right there) and showed the sheet I printed from the internet identifieng it as a 216 and asked for the correct fucking parts and he just looked at me like I had tits on my face.


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 25 2010, 09:12 AM~16720761
> *No, you can start your own thread on A/C scammers...
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 26 2010, 08:05 AM~16732016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am just trying to keep this a positive thread...I dont want to turn off people w/ negative comments on scammers. By the way, someone already started a A/C scammer thread...


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 26 2010, 06:46 AM~16731725
> *you dont need equalizers on ANY aircraft setup.
> 
> there is no way to use them if you are using 4 dumps in the first place. but even if you were using 1 pump and 2 dumps for a front/back setup EQ's are NOT needed. it will keep the car from swaying side to side when the car is half lifted, but still not a requirement.
> tell those people to FUCK OFF. too many people think they know shit. reminds me of a punk from out my way that used to tell people that aircraft setups PUMP when they lower too. i guess he seen a video or something of a car with an EQ on it.
> *



Thats what I thought. I just needed a lil re-assurance. 
Thanks TATTOO 76 :thumbsup:


----------



## CARROT

Does any body have cylinders for sale? I need four of them. Thanks


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Feb 26 2010, 01:01 PM~16733933
> *Does any body have cylinders for sale? I need four of them. Thanks
> *



I just have a pair of #10 torpedos.


----------



## Firefly

Mr. Lac, check ur PM


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 25 2010, 09:17 PM~16727158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it rules the hen house
> *


x2


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 24 2010, 04:44 PM~16713537
> *my set up is done already. i posted a picture.
> 
> not sure what you meant by that one, but if its something as minor as polished or chrome i've got both. and the gar's were furnished by mike and i trust his word.
> *


Thats not what I meant,  but Mike knows his shit. for sure.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Feb 26 2010, 01:00 PM~16733923
> *Thats what I thought. I just needed a lil re-assurance.
> Thanks TATTOO 76 :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 26 2010, 09:46 AM~16732313
> *I am just trying to keep this a positive thread...I dont want to turn off people w/ negative comments on scammers. By the way, someone already started a A/C scammer thread...
> *


No worries bro, my feelings weren't hurt


----------



## Firefly

I just came up on a batch of NOS 777's in Greece, of all places. I'll post up pics later.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 26 2010, 04:33 PM~16734950
> *I just came up on a batch of NOS 777's in Greece, of all places. I'll post up pics later.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

These are four of the seven pumps I got off him.










He also has some 3000 PSI Vickers pumpheads for Eemco's. If anyone's interested, I can hook it up. He does want a lot of money for those heads though and I don't even know if they work well with our application?


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 24 2010, 02:25 PM~16712792
> *found a local aircraft salvage yard.wanting to know wut exact model of aircraft uses wut type of pump.ie;a pesco 777 came out of wut aircraft or aircrafts?wut did a pesco 280,stratopowers,eemcos,etc.etc.please lmk.post on here or if u dont want to let everyone else know shoot me a pm.thanks in advance.
> *


please lmk. if u have this information.abel or jaime do u guys know?


----------



## Rod Stewart

dang, even dudes in greece are chargin' arms and legs for aircraft stuff!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 27 2010, 12:39 AM~16735521
> *dang, even dudes in greece are chargin' arms and legs for aircraft stuff!
> *


Not for the Pescos  Got those for a deal :happysad: 

I don't know what's up with those Vickers heads though, he has lots of Eemco stuff but for some reason charges alot for it.


----------



## liljoefromkc

SO WUT UP TATOO ARE U GOIN TO LMK WHERE THEM WAREHOUSES ARE?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 26 2010, 06:34 PM~16735472
> *please lmk. if u have this information.abel or jaime do u guys know?
> *


it was just posted and I didn't write it down :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 26 2010, 03:45 PM~16735557
> *SO WUT UP TATOO ARE U GOIN TO LMK WHERE THEM WAREHOUSES ARE?
> *


 :roflmao: :|


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 26 2010, 03:41 PM~16735534
> *Not for the Pescos   Got those for a deal  :happysad:
> 
> I don't know what's up with those Vickers heads though, he has lots of Eemco stuff but for some reason charges alot for it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 26 2010, 03:50 PM~16731735
> *:run:
> i imagine when the idiot i mentioned seen a Pesco 280 with a GE motor, he would have bet his life he was correct.
> BUT HE'S STILL CLUELESS.
> *


It has an extra post so it MUST pump down too :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

So these are the Eemco pumpheads he has:










Don't know if any of those would work for us. They are all 3000 PSI pumps, only the single one with the red plugs in the ports is a 2900 PSI one.


----------



## RidinLowBC

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 24 2010, 09:42 PM~16718419
> *Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:
> 
> 6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.
> 
> That was six months ago.
> 
> I have left numerous messages, and have personally taken time off from work, and drove the nearly 120 miles to his house/shop to inquire about the location of my parts and cash. And all I get are excuses: His wife left him, he has cancer, his dog died. All bullshit. He does not return my calls, and on the rare times I have been able to reach him, it was on another phone, so he wouldnt recognize the number. And now, his phone says it is no longer accepting calls. Which tells me he has either blocked my number, failed to pay his bill, or has disconnected his phone.
> 
> I asked him time and time again where is the chrome shop, so I can get my parts and take them elswhere. He refuses to disclose their location. And upon closer investigation of the shop on my last visit, none of my parts were there. When I asked for my cash back, I was told he didnt have it.
> 
> This self proclaimed aircraft "Icon of the Industry" is a piece of shit. He is a coward, and won't man up when he has wronged someone. Only now has it come to my attention that he has burned many people. From San Diego to San Francisco, I have been hearing stories about how guys were lied to, cheated out of parts, or given parts back that were not their original parts.
> 
> This piece of dung was even featured on Living the Low Life. How accurate that is, considering Ted Wells is truly a low life.
> 
> I hope that this somehow gets back to him, and he can read about what he really is: a worthless sack of shit. I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire, and I hope that many of you post up your horror stories about this asswipe, and that maybe we can drive him out of business. There are many other aircraft guys that are far better and honest, and deserve the title of "Icon"
> *



Hey what's up tino sorry to hear that But i know you feel, that happen to me with Hanco I gave him $2,400 for pain material and till now I don't know where is he


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 26 2010, 03:05 PM~16735751
> *So these are the Eemco pumpheads he has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if any of those would work for us. They are all 3000 PSI pumps, only the single one with the red plugs in the ports is a 2900 PSI one.
> *



EEMCO made motors, Electrical Engineering Manufacturing Company. 
Pumps are something else.


----------



## implala66

HustlerSpank answer you PM's.............


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 27 2010, 01:41 AM~16736035
> *EEMCO made motors, Electrical Engineering Manufacturing Company.
> Pumps are something else.
> *


Yeah I know, by Eemco stuff I just meant pumps that fit Eemco's


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 26 2010, 03:47 PM~16736095
> *Yeah I know, by Eemco stuff I just meant pumps that fit Eemco's
> *



Some Pescos also have a 4" flange


----------



## DIPPINIT

Thanks to TOPFAN scored me 4 NOS Monster Green hydro-Aire Candles for a hell of a deal. i promose not to mess up your thread anymore :biggrin: O and they have new plungers also :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 26 2010, 04:56 PM~16736164
> *Thanks to TOPFAN scored me 4 NOS Monster Green hydro-Aire Candles for a hell of a deal. i promose not to mess up your thread anymore :biggrin: O and they have new plungers also :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are they all the same?

i know how you like to mismatch your stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 26 2010, 04:02 PM~16736203
> *are they all the same?
> 
> i know how you like to mismatch your stuff.  :biggrin:
> *



stop it, come check them out


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 26 2010, 04:02 PM~16736203
> *are they all the same?
> 
> i know how you like to mismatch your stuff.  :biggrin:
> *



This completes my setup. Now just send everything out to the fun factory for paint and chrome, and we ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phwOOmFYudU&feature=related


----------



## Rod Stewart

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Feb 26 2010, 03:34 PM~16735472
> *please lmk. if u have this information.abel or jaime do u guys know?
> *



Pm me for info..


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 26 2010, 04:56 PM~16736164
> *Thanks to TOPFAN scored me 4 NOS Monster Green hydro-Aire Candles for a hell of a deal. i promose not to mess up your thread anymore :biggrin: O and they have new plungers also :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You are welcome!  Arent they purrrty!?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 26 2010, 03:08 PM~16735269
> *These are four of the seven pumps I got off him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also has some 3000 PSI Vickers pumpheads for Eemco's. If anyone's interested, I can hook it up. He does want a lot of money for those heads though and I don't even know if they work well with our application?
> *



nice score!


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 26 2010, 04:56 PM~16736164
> *Thanks to TOPFAN scored me 4 NOS Monster Green hydro-Aire Candles for a hell of a deal. i promose not to mess up your thread anymore :biggrin: O and they have new plungers also :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your a really nice guy Able!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 26 2010, 05:05 PM~16735751
> *So these are the Eemco pumpheads he has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if any of those would work for us. They are all 3000 PSI pumps, only the single one with the red plugs in the ports is a 2900 PSI one.
> *



THOSE VICKERS HEADS ARE POWERFULL. JACK KENNENDY USED TO MENTION A CREATION HE MADE WITH THOSE, SADLY I NEVER SEEN IT DUE HIS PASSING.

THE ANGLE SUCKS THOUGH


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 26 2010, 04:56 PM~16736164
> *Thanks to TOPFAN scored me 4 NOS Monster Green hydro-Aire Candles for a hell of a deal. i promose not to mess up your thread anymore :biggrin: O and they have new plungers also :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice now get that set up done.....


----------



## Bootykit63

Hi, i'm new to this site and very interested in installing aircraft hydraulics to operate the bootykit on my 63 any suggestions would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Hydros

It used to be OK to buy a used pump, but that was 30 years ago. I (IMO) think that if you buy a used untested pump from the west coast you might get a over used dud. 

You can find plenty of stuff on ebay, if you like shopping that way.

Just get the pump, maybe a ready made tank and scoure around for a check valve and dump valve and any old aircraft slowdown. Forget the zigzags, too over priced.

I bet you can get a setup for approx 475.00 piece by piece. BUT the real expense will be in the fittings.

If you get a Pesco, remember west coast parts are questionable and more likely overpriced. Think about using a newer type of aircraft pump. If you have the extra cash, then go ahead buy a rebuilt Pesco. This way if you take care of the setup, you can always resell it for a good price. Just keep your paper work. Like a used car. IMO.

And remember, it's not truly an aircraft setup unless the cylinders and hoses are aircraft. Ask any old timer. 

...


----------



## MOON BEAM

i WILL put Aircraft Hydraulics in my 73 ! :yes: thanks 4 tha good topic ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MOON BEAM_@Feb 27 2010, 01:17 AM~16739732
> *i WILL put Aircraft Hydraulics in my 73 !  :yes: thanks 4 tha good topic !  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

anyone got these datnoid fish,,I'll trade parts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBGBBHU19Lg&feature=related


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 27 2010, 02:27 AM~16736393
> *nice score!
> *


Thanks Abel, he's got 3 more he's got to find in his warehouse and I got those 3 too


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 26 2010, 06:05 PM~16735751
> *So these are the Eemco pumpheads he has:
> 
> 
> *


Eemco didnt make pumps homie.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 26 2010, 11:52 PM~16739574
> *It used to be OK to buy a used pump, but that was 30 years ago. I (IMO) think that if you buy a used untested pump from the west coast you might get a over used dud.
> 
> You can find plenty of stuff on ebay, if you like shopping that way.
> 
> Just get the pump, maybe a ready made tank and scoure around for a check valve and dump valve and any old aircraft slowdown. Forget the zigzags, too over priced.
> 
> I bet you can get a setup for approx 475.00 piece by piece. BUT the real expense will be in the fittings.
> 
> If you get a Pesco, remember west coast parts are questionable and more likely overpriced.  Think about using a newer type of aircraft pump.  If you have the extra cash, then go ahead buy a rebuilt Pesco.  This way if you take care of the setup, you can always resell it for a good price.  Just keep your paper work. Like a used car. IMO.
> 
> And remember, it's not truly an aircraft setup unless the cylinders and hoses are aircraft. Ask any old timer.
> 
> ...
> *



I will never buy another pump off ebay. I bought a couple 777 pump heads and ended up using them for parts. I know a lot of other people who bought 777's that were beat up and the end cans needed to be replaced. You just need to get some pumps from a reputable person. 

$475.00? A rebuilt pump will cost you more than that. 

This is a rebuilt pump from Carlos:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-HYDRAULIC-PUMP-M...=item53dfe0bc98


I agree with you on the fittings, buyers never take into consideration that fittings are expensive.... especially for aircraft.


----------



## tito5050

And the saga continues....

This morning I called Ted at 7AM, just to let him know I wasnt giving up, and that I was not going to let this go. All I got was his voicemail...

A little while later, I was with a homie of mine, and he has a cell phone with an 818 area code. I said "hey, lemme use your phone for a minute.." I called Ted, and guess what? The coward answered the phone....

Big suprise.

The first thing out of this guys mouth was, "hey man, I'm not trying to fuck you or get one over on you. I know what you posted on lay it low, and you have every right to have done that"

Not the kind of talk from an innocent man....

He then went on to say he wanted to make things right. I said fine, just tell me where my parts are, and I will pay for them (again), and be on my way. He said that he has a lot of stuff there, and that I can't just go and get them. 

What the fuck do you mean "I can't just go and get them"? I'll tell you why I cant get them: THEY AINT THERE!

He told me he would call me on Monday, and not ignore my calls.

I am taking bets at 3:1 odds. Any takers?

Thank to all those who PM'ed me with support. If I can prevent this guy from burning anyone else, I will sleep alot better at night. This man and his unscrupulous business practices must be stopped.

And those on Ted Wells nuts? How do they taste?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 27 2010, 09:40 AM~16741177
> *The first thing out of this guys mouth was, "hey man, I'm not trying to fuck you or get one over on you. I know what you posted on lay it low, and you have every right to have done that"
> *



the power of the internets!! :wow:


----------



## Rollinaround

:drama: :420: :drama: :420: :drama: :420:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 27 2010, 07:17 AM~16740673
> *I will never buy another pump off ebay. I bought a couple 777 pump heads and ended up using them for parts. I know a lot of other people who bought 777's that were beat up and the end cans needed to be replaced. You just need to get some pumps from a reputable person.
> 
> $475.00? A rebuilt pump will cost you more than that.
> 
> This is a rebuilt pump from Carlos:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PESCO-HYDRAULIC-PUMP-M...=item53dfe0bc98
> 
> ...
> 
> I agree with you on the fittings, buyers never take into consideration that fittings are expensive.... especially for aircraft.
> *



to TOPFAN:
Was it from aircraftstock? They used to be called warbird something. I used to get good deals, but around two years ago they started to catch on to the lowriders


To others reading, especially newbies:
You see a seller looking to sell to lowriders, and the parts look nice, or beatup and the ad states AS-IS, not tested, can not test, no returns. Save your cash. The seller has worded the ad to protect himself, even a chargeback to your credit card will not work.

What gets me is a seller auctioning a part for hundreds of dollars, yet states, untested, no returns ?? 


It appears the best deals are from sellers not knowing the parts can be used for Lowriders. I'm sure there are plenty of buyers here on LIL that have had extremely good buys from these type of sellers.  

One thing we need to be aware of, if the pump is stated as new, as in new from 40+ years ago, this may not be a good buy. as the seals are also 40+ years plus. Getting a current rebuild might be better bet.

edited, yes rebuilt on Carlos pumps


----------



## Hydros

See this auction, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/aircraft-lo...sQ5fAccessories

Old timers what do you think about this?

Newcomers, what do you think about this?










Kinda makes you wish everyone knew about that aircraft parts site for lowriders to help newcomers.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 27 2010, 04:35 PM~16743791
> *to TOPFAN:
> Was it from aircraftstock?  They used to be called warbird something. I used to get good deals, but around two years ago they started to catch on to the lowriders
> To others reading, especially newbies:
> You see a seller looking to sell to lowriders, and the parts look nice, or beatup and the ad states AS-IS, not tested, can not test, no returns.  Save your cash. The seller has worded the ad to protect himself, even a chargeback to your credit card will not work.
> 
> What gets me is a seller auctioning a part for hundreds of dollars, yet states, untested, no returns ??
> It appears the best deals are from sellers not knowing the parts can be used for Lowriders. I'm sure there are plenty of buyers here on LIL that have had extremely good buys from these type of sellers.
> 
> One thing we need to be aware of, if the pump is stated as new, as in new from 40+ years ago, this may not be a good buy. as the seals are also 40+ years plus. Getting a current rebuild might be better bet.
> 
> edited, yes rebuilt on Carlos pumps
> *


Yup...they suck!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 27 2010, 04:55 PM~16743920
> *See this auction, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/aircraft-lo...sQ5fAccessories
> 
> Old timers what do you think about this?
> 
> Newcomers, what do you think about this?
> Kinda makes you wish everyone knew about that aircraft parts site for lowriders to help newcomers.
> *



$450.00 bucks!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 27 2010, 07:10 PM~16744003
> *$450.00 bucks!
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 27 2010, 08:10 PM~16744003
> *$450.00 bucks!
> *


I would get an ADEX superduty!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 27 2010, 07:22 PM~16744073
> *I would get an ADEX superduty!
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 27 2010, 08:29 PM~16744114
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


some people are fucking crazy


----------



## chromeandpaint

this is the first aircraft set up me and my boy build up for my impala its not the hottest but it look good and im happy wit it not bad for first time  ,


----------



## chromeandpaint




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 27 2010, 08:17 PM~16744519
> *this is the first aircraft set up me and my boy build up for my impala its not the hottest but it look good and im happy wit it not bad for first time  ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good :thumbsup: 

Keep posting up progress


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 27 2010, 09:21 PM~16744553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good man, what are you covering the wood with?


----------



## milkbone

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: milkbone, Airborne, baghdady



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 27 2010, 09:31 PM~16744617
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: milkbone, Airborne, baghdady
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup bro? How are things in Virginia?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 27 2010, 09:35 PM~16744640
> *sup bro? How are things in Virginia?
> *



STILL TO DAMN COLD BUT IT WAS A GOOD DAY... 
LOOKING FOR IDEAS FOR MY NEXT SET UP :biggrin: 

HOW ARE THINGS DOWN THERE


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 27 2010, 08:31 PM~16744617
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: milkbone, Airborne, baghdady
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 27 2010, 09:38 PM~16744660
> *STILL TO DAMN COLD BUT IT WAS A GOOD DAY...
> LOOKING FOR IDEAS FOR MY NEXT SET UP :biggrin:
> 
> HOW ARE THINGS DOWN THERE
> *


Balls cold! I am trying to get the energy to figure out why my 51 suddenly has no brakes. Just when I think it's time fore the juice something else comes up.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 27 2010, 08:40 AM~16741177
> *And the saga continues....
> 
> This morning I called Ted at 7AM, just to let him know I wasnt giving up, and that I was not going to let this go. All I got was his voicemail...
> 
> A little while later, I was with a homie of mine, and he has a cell phone with an 818 area code. I said "hey, lemme use your phone for a minute.." I called Ted, and guess what? The coward answered the phone....
> 
> Big suprise.
> 
> The first thing out of this guys mouth was, "hey man, I'm not trying to fuck you or get one over on you. I know what you posted on lay it low, and you have every right to have done that"
> 
> Not the kind of talk from an innocent man....
> 
> He then went on to say he wanted to make things right. I said fine, just tell me where my parts are, and I will pay for them (again), and be on my way. He said that he has a lot of stuff there, and that I can't just go and get them.
> 
> What the fuck do you mean "I can't just go and get them"? I'll tell you why I cant get them: THEY AINT THERE!
> 
> He told me he would call me on Monday, and not ignore my calls.
> 
> I am taking bets at 3:1 odds. Any takers?
> 
> Thank to all those who PM'ed me with support. If I can prevent this guy from burning anyone else, I will sleep alot better at night. This man and his unscrupulous business practices must be stopped.
> 
> And those on Ted Wells nuts? How do they taste?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 27 2010, 04:55 PM~16743920
> *See this auction, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/aircraft-lo...sQ5fAccessories
> 
> Old timers what do you think about this?
> 
> Newcomers, what do you think about this?
> Kinda makes you wish everyone knew about that aircraft parts site for lowriders to help newcomers.
> *



To the newcomers that do not know the difference between a Hydraulic Research valve and a Hydro-aire valve, (Monster Green or Big Green) 
here is a little info...  
http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=151.msg496#msg496


Seems the buyers didn't know that what they were buying is NOT a Monster Green. It also seems the buyers paid way too much.


----------



## Rod Stewart

ooooops! :wow:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 27 2010, 08:11 PM~16745878
> *To the newcomers that do not know the difference between a Hydraulic Research valve and a Hydro-aire valve, (Monster Green or Big Green)
> here is a little info...
> http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=151.msg496#msg496
> Seems the buyers didn't know that what they were buying is NOT a Monster Green. It also seems the buyers paid way too much.
> *


Also...


The top of the lever handle on the Hydro Aire (Monster Green) valve is roundish, in compare rance to the top of the lever handle on the Hydraulic Research & MFC valve is squarish..


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 27 2010, 09:51 PM~16746225
> *Also...
> The top of the lever handle on the Hydro Aire (Monster Green) valve is roundish, in compare rance to the top of the lever handle on the Hydraulic Research & MFC valve is squarish..
> *



ALSO A MONSTER GREEN COMES IN 3 PARTS BOTTOM BODY AND CANDLE :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 25 2010, 06:30 AM~16720094
> *still looking for a pair like the ones in the front left............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



anyone??? :happysad:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 28 2010, 03:17 AM~16744519
> *this is the first aircraft set up me and my boy build up for my impala its not the hottest but it look good and im happy wit it not bad for first time  ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Goddamn that looks good! :wow:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 28 2010, 08:42 AM~16748901
> *anyone???  :happysad:
> *


THOUGHT ROLLIN AROUND WOULD BE ALL OVER THIS ONE.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by PEE WEE HERMAN_@Feb 28 2010, 03:29 PM~16750559
> *THOUGHT ROLLIN AROUND WOULD BE ALL OVER THIS ONE.
> *


he has some, but not the ones I'm looking for.................


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 28 2010, 01:21 PM~16750837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by MOON BEAM_@Feb 26 2010, 11:17 PM~16739732
> *i WILL put Aircraft Hydraulics in my 73 !  :yes: thanks 4 tha good topic !  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


There is only room for one '73 with an Aircraft Setup in this little town, so your too late






































Just Kidding :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 27 2010, 06:28 PM~16744597
> *looks good man, what are you covering the wood with?
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 28 2010, 09:53 PM~16755483
> *
> *


love the idea for tha 64


----------



## modelcarbuilder

did u say aircraft hydralics?


----------



## Rollinaround

$15 ea
used as filters ...
and catch jars(same port size as glass ones)


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 28 2010, 05:21 PM~16750837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$20.00 shipped


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 1 2010, 01:30 PM~16761106
> *$20.00 shipped
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 1 2010, 12:30 PM~16761106
> *$20.00 shipped
> *


Where would you like me to send your cannon plug?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 1 2010, 04:58 PM~16761944
> *Where would you like me to send your cannon plug?
> *


same place you send the rest of the stuff in the pic!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 1 2010, 03:10 PM~16762478
> *same place you send the rest of the stuff in the pic!
> *


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up to all?any help on wut aircrafts the pumps we use come out of?thanks in advance.topfan pm sent


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 1 2010, 06:14 PM~16762990
> *wut up to all?any help on wut aircrafts the pumps we use come out of?thanks in advance.topfan pm sent
> *


DC3/C47 is the most common. 


Unless you are looking for Sidewinders or Stratopowers


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 1 2010, 05:18 PM~16764167
> *DC3/C47 is the most common.
> Unless you are looking for Sidewinders or Stratopowers
> *


What planes do those come from?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 1 2010, 08:56 PM~16764654
> *What planes do those come from?
> *


Sidewinders were used on the Lockheed Constellation



i cant remember the exact planes the Strats were used on right off the top of my head...


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 28 2010, 01:21 PM~16750837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP ABEL YOU BEEN HOLDING OUT ON ME :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 1 2010, 06:05 PM~16764748
> *Sidewinders were used on the Lockheed Constellation
> i cant remember the exact planes the Strats were used on right off the top of my head...
> *



F-86 Sabertooth, Korean War :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 1 2010, 07:38 PM~16765213
> *WHAT UP ABEL YOU BEEN HOLDING OUT ON ME  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yup...w / the homemade garage boogie....this is the cap you didn't want..remember the arced one?


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 1 2010, 07:30 PM~16765868
> *Yup...w / the homemade garage boogie....this is the cap you didn't want..remember the arced one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


check this out just waiting on the tanks all nos


----------



## azmurh

TOPFAN CLEAR INBOX PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

Hey baghdady :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 1 2010, 11:08 PM~16768213
> *check this out just waiting on the tanks all nos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

cool shit, but y'all some nerds!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 2 2010, 07:40 AM~16770151
> *cool shit, but y'all some nerds!!!
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 1 2010, 11:08 PM~16768213
> *check this out just waiting on the tanks all nos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those pumps and dumps look familiar.... :biggrin:

Thanks for the top!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Mar 2 2010, 08:16 AM~16769749
> *Hey baghdady :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16764167
> *DC3/C47 is the most common.
> Unless you are looking for Sidewinders or Stratopowers
> *


THANK U SO MUCH THIS SHOULD HELP ME OUT ALOT.AND SO THESE DC3/AND C47 USE WUT PUMPS?PESCOS?


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 1 2010, 07:05 PM~16764748
> *Sidewinders were used on the Lockheed Constellation
> i cant remember the exact planes the Strats were used on right off the top of my head...
> *


THANKS AGAIN THIS HELPS OUT A WHOLE LOT.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 2 2010, 10:09 AM~16771250
> *:wave:
> *


saw your pumps and tank,came out really nice.


----------



## liljoefromkc

QUE ONDA JAIME?HOW U BEEN MAN?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 2 2010, 12:49 PM~16771586
> *saw your pumps and tank,came out really nice.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 2 2010, 12:48 PM~16771574
> *THANK U SO MUCH THIS SHOULD HELP ME OUT ALOT.AND SO THESE DC3/AND C47 USE WUT PUMPS?PESCOS?
> *


777, 280, Rooster


and about 20 others.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 2 2010, 01:48 PM~16771574
> *THANK U SO MUCH THIS SHOULD HELP ME OUT ALOT.AND SO THESE DC3/AND C47 USE WUT PUMPS?PESCOS?
> *


they are propeller feathering pumps.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 2 2010, 10:52 AM~16771611
> *QUE ONDA JAIME?HOW U BEEN MAN?
> *


really good,just got back from LA.My homie backed out on selling these pumps.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2010, 11:35 AM~16771967
> *777, 280, Rooster
> and about 20 others.
> *


thanks man ur help is much appreciated


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Need some zig zags...anyone have some extras they are willing to part with??


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 2 2010, 06:31 PM~16773980
> *thanks man ur help is much appreciated
> *


I posted a pic of a 280 on a C47 but I think it went away with the old topic. Look up in the landing gear on the outer skin


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 2 2010, 05:17 PM~16774946
> *Need some zig zags...anyone have some extras they are willing to part with??
> *



somebody help a coooool ass brotha out


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 07:45 PM~16775205
> *Here's a few pics of my trip to the airforce museum located in my home town Honduras, Tegucigalpa in Central America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice pics.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Here's a few pics of my trip to the airforce museum located in my home town Honduras, Tegucigalpa in Central America.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 2 2010, 08:17 PM~16774946
> *Need some zig zags...anyone have some extras they are willing to part with??
> *



I HAVE SOME... WHERE ARE YOU AT


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 2 2010, 09:07 PM~16775462
> *I HAVE SOME... WHERE ARE YOU AT
> *


I am in NC, what you got?PM me.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 2 2010, 09:11 PM~16775499
> *I am in NC, what you got?PM me.
> *



PM SENT


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 2 2010, 06:19 AM~16769990
> *nice!
> *


THANKS .
:thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 2 2010, 06:54 AM~16770218
> *Those pumps and dumps look familiar.... :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the top!
> *


MITE HAVE SOME MORE 
:biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16768213
> *check this out just waiting on the tanks all nos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TWO PUMP SET WILL BE FOR SALE WHEN DONE WILL POST PICS SOON JUST FINISHED TANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Bootykit63

King of Pearl its been three weeks since you promised me those sidewinders :angry: , whats going on? I hope you don't pull a T.W. on me.
Why won't you return my messages?


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 2 2010, 11:55 PM~16778767
> *King of Pearl its been three weeks since you promised me those sidewinders  :angry: , whats going on? I hope you don't pull a T.W. on me.
> Why won't you return my messages?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.thanks to all who have given me info and answered my questions.im goin to my local aircraft museum this weekend hopefully so i will post pics of the aircrafts and parts that we are all lookin for.they have a lockheed constellation and a dc-3.so i will post pics when i can.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 3 2010, 01:28 PM~16783597
> *ttt.thanks to all who have given me info and answered my questions.im goin to my local aircraft museum this weekend hopefully so i will post pics of the aircrafts and parts that we are all lookin for.they have a lockheed constellation and a dc-3.so i will post pics when i can.
> *


 :cheesy: lool in the wheel well! I have a few of those planes on display here but they are stripped out.


----------



## R0L0

330.00 shipped takes everything I have left 4 nos checks 2 nos #6 zig zags and 2 filters! 330 shipped firm! 

for pics check my topic in the parts section! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Mar 3 2010, 02:15 PM~16784181
> *330.00 shipped takes everything I have left 4 nos checks 2 nos #6 zig zags and 2 filters! 330 shipped firm!
> 
> for pics check my topic in the parts section! :biggrin:
> *


not bad, I've seen 1 zig zag go for that!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 10:31 AM~16784337
> *not bad, I've seen 1 zig zag go for that!
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 11:31 AM~16784337
> *not bad, I've seen 1 zig zag go for that!
> *


 :wow: jesus.


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 2 2010, 09:55 PM~16778767
> *King of Pearl its been three weeks since you promised me those sidewinders  :angry: , whats going on? I hope you don't pull a T.W. on me.
> Why won't you return my messages?
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Mar 3 2010, 11:15 AM~16784181
> *330.00 shipped takes everything I have left 4 nos checks 2 nos #6 zig zags and 2 filters! 330 shipped firm!
> 
> for pics check my topic in the parts section! :biggrin:
> *



Your not gonna lift your ride at all homie???


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Mar 3 2010, 12:29 PM~16785242
> *Your not gonna lift your ride at all homie???
> *


Sup Robert! I am but not going with aircraft anymore got some different plans for the 60


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 3 2010, 03:32 PM~16784841
> *:wow: jesus.
> *


I won't fuck the thread up with "he who shal not be named".


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 01:34 PM~16785286
> *I won't fuck the thread up with "he who shal not be named".
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 03:34 PM~16785286
> *I won't fuck the thread up with "he who shal not be named".
> *



:wow:


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN, still waiting on a price for the baby Adels....................


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*anybody got a Leese Neville motor for sale? for a 280*


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 11:13 AM~16784146
> *:cheesy: lool in the wheel well! I have a few of those planes on display here but they are stripped out.
> *


i will they are both restored to perfect condition.also my pops found a local aircraft swap meet.so i will post ne thing i find from there.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 3 2010, 09:57 PM~16788116
> *i will they are both restored to perfect condition.also my pops found a local aircraft swap meet.so i will post ne thing i find from there.
> *


have fun man, I love looking around airplanes to see what they got. I have seen some cool looking pumps in the rear cargo area of a C130. New shit for active inventory is expensive though.


----------



## Airborne

^plus old airplanes are fucking cool!


----------



## touchdowntodd

TOPFAN... 

empty your PM box homie


----------



## Bootykit63

King of Pearl thanks they came in today
Thanks for such a good deal :biggrin: 
I owe you big time


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 3 2010, 08:09 PM~16788861
> *TOPFAN...
> 
> empty your PM box homie
> *




done...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 3 2010, 07:53 PM~16789452
> *King of Pearl thanks they came in today
> Thanks for such a good deal :biggrin:
> I owe you big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

:drama:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 3 2010, 07:53 PM~16789452
> *King of Pearl thanks they came in today
> Thanks for such a good deal :biggrin:
> I owe you big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up Brondon... :wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 3 2010, 09:21 PM~16790818
> *What's up Brondon... :wave:
> *



what up Big Dogg, thanks for your help :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 3 2010, 08:53 PM~16789452
> *King of Pearl thanks they came in today
> Thanks for such a good deal :biggrin:
> I owe you big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



KOP I don't know what you sold them for, but I did contact you about a purchase, then again , I only wanted one.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 3 2010, 10:53 PM~16789452
> *King of Pearl thanks they came in today
> Thanks for such a good deal :biggrin:
> I owe you big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 4 2010, 03:34 AM~16787910
> *anybody got a Leese Neville motor for sale? for a 280
> *


I got some NOS blank tags for them :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 3 2010, 10:53 PM~16789452
> *King of Pearl thanks they came in today
> Thanks for such a good deal :biggrin:
> I owe you big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 4 2010, 12:40 AM~16791098
> *KOP  I don't know what you sold them for, but I did contact you about a purchase, then again , I only wanted one.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 3 2010, 10:53 PM~16789452
> *King of Pearl thanks they came in today
> Thanks for such a good deal :biggrin:
> I owe you big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 4 2010, 04:28 AM~16793067
> *I got some NOS blank tags for them  :happysad:
> *


whats the ticket on them?


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao: 

jeff came through!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 4 2010, 05:43 PM~16794221
> *whats the ticket on them?
> *


I'm looking for some GE motor tags (preferably blanks also). But some nice clean ones will do too. Straight across trade.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 07:05 PM~16788198
> *have fun man, I love looking around airplanes to see what they got. I have seen some cool looking pumps in the rear cargo area of a C130. New shit for active inventory is expensive though.
> *


coo.will do.im lookin forward to it


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 27 2010, 06:28 PM~16744597
> *looks good man, what are you covering the wood with?
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 4 2010, 02:24 PM~16795442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN PUTTIN IN SOME WORK


----------



## THAT DUDE

:wave:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 4 2010, 08:43 AM~16794227
> *:roflmao:
> 
> jeff came through!
> *


 :uh: Don't laugh, Jeff's a cool dude

Now i'm waiting for my next shipment


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63+Mar 3 2010, 08:53 PM~16789452-->
> 
> 
> 
> King of Pearl thanks they came in today
> Thanks for such a good deal :biggrin:
> I owe you big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 4 2010, 08:43 AM~16794227
> *:roflmao:
> 
> jeff came through!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bootykit63_@Mar 4 2010, 05:04 PM~16798125
> *:uh: Don't laugh, Jeff's a cool dude
> 
> Now i'm waiting for my next shipment
> *


....you guys have wayyyyyy..too much time on your hands.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 4 2010, 02:24 PM~16795442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean man


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 4 2010, 07:51 PM~16798596
> *....you guys have wayyyyyy..too much time on your hands.
> *


guys...as in one dude with TOO MUCH TIME ON HIS HANDS and multiple personalities.


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2010, 06:55 PM~16798636
> *guys...as in one dude with TOO MUCH TIME ON HIS HANDS and multiple personalities.
> *


Rod Stewart is an alias!? :wow:


----------



## chosen one




----------



## chosen one




----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 4 2010, 09:41 PM~16799543
> *Rod Stewart is an alias!?  :wow:
> *


so theres no hope in getting my albums autographed. :angry:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 08:06 PM~16800704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Freakin Clean!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 09:08 PM~16800717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The one I painted looks better! LOL! Looks good!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 08:06 PM~16800704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 4 2010, 08:27 PM~16800956
> *The one I painted looks better! LOL! Looks good!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CHECK OUT THE TANK,S THERE SMALLER WITH OFF TO THE SIDE FILL PORT TIG WELDED CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 08:06 PM~16800704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR SALE WILL POST BETTER PIC,S TOMARROW WITH PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 09:37 PM~16801087
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CHECK OUT THE TANK,S THERE SMALLER WITH OFF TO THE SIDE FILL PORT TIG WELDED CLEAN  :biggrin:
> *



Jerry did that right? He gets down!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Mar 4 2010, 08:27 PM~16800946
> *Freakin Clean!
> *


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16801139
> *Jerry did that right? He gets down!
> *


I DRILLED THEM OUT AND PLACED THEM HE WELDED THEM ON FOR ME


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16801139
> *Jerry did that right? He gets down!
> *


I LIKE YOUR NEW AVATAR :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 08:06 PM~16800704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 08:48 PM~16801241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *










BUILT WITH NOS PART,S :biggrin: FOR SALE


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 09:47 PM~16801936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUILT WITH NOS PART,S :biggrin: FOR SALE
> *










SETUP FOR SALE PM IF INTERESTED :biggrin:


----------



## Bootykit63

OOOOH AAAH :biggrin: 

Looking good


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 4 2010, 09:50 PM~16801966
> *OOOOH AAAH :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good
> *


THANKS DAWG 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16800704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good.......


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 10:48 PM~16801949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SETUP FOR SALE PM IF INTERESTED  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: DAM , YOU ALREADY FINISHED !!


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 10:48 PM~16801949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SETUP FOR SALE PM IF INTERESTED  :biggrin:
> *


*lets start the bidding!!! money talks, bullshit walks!!!*


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 10:48 PM~16801949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SETUP FOR SALE PM IF INTERESTED  :biggrin:
> *


by, the way rag top Rob. those dumps look familiar.. at least one of them  my math skills just got better


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by chosen one+Mar 4 2010, 09:48 PM~16801949-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SETUP FOR SALE PM IF INTERESTED  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Barba_@Mar 5 2010, 07:18 AM~16804082
> *lets start the bidding!!! money talks, bullshit walks!!!
> *



It was built for El Amo, so go get your petty cash uder your desk and give him his $3500. :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

someone school me on EQ's... seems like they might help in teh front but the back is so light it might be ok without one.. ?

idk anything about em.. someone help me.. i dont have my setup yet, about to buy from TopFan, just trying to figure out if i will need one of these.. goin in a 64 galaxie convertible, so its a pretty heavy car.. 

seems like if hoses are all saame length should be no issue, but idk?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 5 2010, 08:48 AM~16804326
> *someone school me on EQ's... seems like they might help in teh front but the back is so light it might be ok without one.. ?
> 
> idk anything about em.. someone help me.. i dont have my setup yet, about to buy from TopFan, just trying to figure out if i will need one of these.. goin in a 64 galaxie convertible, so its a pretty heavy car..
> 
> seems like if hoses are all saame length should be no issue, but idk?
> *


I think its safe to say... one in the rear is good enough, it will stabilize the car, keep from leaning and help raise the car evenly.What does everyone else think?...


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 5 2010, 08:51 AM~16804353
> *
> 
> I think its safe to say... one in the rear is good enough, it will stabilize the car, keep from leaning and help raise the car evenly.What does everyone else think?...
> *



lol, jesus speaks and asks the choirs opinion LOL


----------



## Scrappy G

Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 2 2010, 08:55 PM~16778767
> *King of Pearl its been three weeks since you promised me those sidewinders  :angry: , whats going on? I hope you don't pull a T.W. on me.
> Why won't you return my messages?
> *


WHO? 

















All jokes aside Ted is probably like everyone else thats robbing peter to pay paul these days I see it happen alot. Times are tough but still gotta make things right and I hope Ted does. Ted has always been straight up with me and I hope he gets things situated for him and doesn't use a torch to cut out candy painted frames anymore! But he is OLD SCHOOL thats how he got his name!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 3 2010, 09:40 PM~16791098
> *KOP  I don't know what you sold them for, but I did contact you about a purchase, then again , I only wanted one.
> *



damn homie where have you been LOL


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 5 2010, 09:51 AM~16804353
> *
> 
> I think its safe to say... one in the rear is good enough, it will stabilize the car, keep from leaning and help raise the car evenly.What does everyone else think?...
> *



I dont know..2 might be the ticket bro.
I had one 2 the rear of my bigbody and that shit tilted if I didnt ride with rear dropped.

One in the rear is not good. one to the front, maybe.


----------



## Rollinaround

*PESCO EQS- $250*
catch jars $65
777 NOS end caps-$40
777 terminal boxes with lids - $30
#10 zigzags m/m - $200
#6 zigzag f/f- $100


Rooster pump heads- $500 ea
Rooster complete- $1000 ea

eemco bellback with stratopower choice- $1000 ea
eemco green box w' stratopower 3000psi heads $300ea

adel bike setups $100 complete

filters- $15 to $25 ea

yellow 14" tanks- $65

prices can change at anytime- parts all on hand ready to ship-very limited!!!!


www.rollinaround.com


----------



## Rollinaround

SMALL 90 SLOWDOWNS- $50EA


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 5 2010, 03:42 PM~16806825
> *PESCO EQS- $250
> catch jars $65
> 777 NOS end caps-$40
> 777 terminal boxes with lids - $30
> #10 zigzags m/m - $200
> #6 zigzag f/f- $100
> Rooster pump heads- $500 ea
> Rooster complete- $1000 ea
> 
> eemco bellback with stratopower choice- $1000 ea
> eemco green box w' stratopower 3000psi heads $300ea
> 
> adel bike setups $100 complete
> 
> filters- $15 to $25 ea
> 
> yellow 14" tanks- $65
> 
> prices can change at anytime- parts all on hand ready to ship-very limited!!!!
> www.rollinaround.com
> *


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 4 2010, 10:25 PM~16802291
> *Looks really good.......
> *


THANKS DAWG
:thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 4 2010, 10:33 PM~16802351
> *:wow: DAM , YOU ALREADY FINISHED !!
> *


YOU ALL READY KNOW HOW WE DO IT WHAT UP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 5 2010, 07:19 AM~16804091
> *by, the way rag top Rob. those dumps look familiar.. at least one of them  my math skills just got better
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR TO MUCH FOOL .NEXT SETUP WILL BUILD FOR YOU IM WORKING ON SOME CUSTOM STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 5 2010, 07:51 AM~16804353
> *
> 
> I think its safe to say... one in the rear is good enough, it will stabilize the car, keep from leaning and help raise the car evenly.What does everyone else think?...
> *


YUP JUST NEED ONE FOR THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2010, 09:48 PM~16801949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SETUP FOR SALE PM IF INTERESTED  :biggrin:
> *


FOR SALE PM ME IF INTERESTED NOS PART,S TWO 777 PESCOS TWO NO 6 ZIG ZAG,S TWO NO 8 TWO PORT ADEL DUMP,S TWO BENDIX FILTER,S TWO NO 8 STANLESS STEEL CHECK VALVES TWO CUSTOM MADE AIR CRAFT TANKS AND HARD LINED READY FOR MORE INFO 805 889 8312 ROBERT


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 5 2010, 03:56 PM~16807742
> *FOR SALE PM ME IF INTERESTED NOS PART,S TWO 777 PESCOS TWO NO 6 ZIG ZAG,S TWO NO 8 TWO PORT ADEL DUMP,S TWO BENDIX FILTER,S TWO NO 8 STANLESS STEEL CHECK VALVES  TWO CUSTOM MADE AIR CRAFT TANKS  AND HARD LINED READY FOR MORE INFO 805 889 8312 ROBERT
> *


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 5 2010, 07:14 PM~16809289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 5 2010, 07:15 PM~16809299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## implala66

Reds 779 Pesco Pump.


----------



## touchdowntodd

that reds pump is ugly... 

i hear a pesco "repop" pump will be out soon ... shhhh.. LOL

im lookin forward to gettin this setup from Topfan the man himself soon


----------



## Rod Stewart

:uh: 

that wanna-be pesco is gross.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 6 2010, 06:52 AM~16812076
> *Reds 779 Pesco Pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What a joke Made in China shit!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 08:50 AM~16812481
> *What a joke Made in China shit!
> *


you got that shit right homie... man tahts HORRIBLE


----------



## chosen one

> What a joke Made in China shit!
> [/quote X2 DONT FAKE THE FUNK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 6 2010, 03:52 PM~16812076
> *Reds 779 Pesco Pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That doesn't have anything to do with aircraft hydraulics


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 6 2010, 10:58 AM~16813205
> *That doesn't have anything to do with aircraft hydraulics
> *


----------



## baghdady

They actually wrote PESCO on this shit :nono: :angry: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :barf:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 6 2010, 05:52 AM~16812076
> *Reds 779 Pesco Pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT,S NOT A PESCO PUMP THAT,S A CHINA MOTOR WITH AGEAR ON IT


----------



## TOPFAN

*Hey Guys, I have a request...*

Lets not post our stuff for sale on here any more. Lets put in the classifieds and then you can link it to this thread. Is that cool? 

Show off your stuff and then put it for sale on the classified thread.I have had many requests from guys that enjoy this thread and dont want to see stuff for sale in this thread. Let's make this a educational thread and keep the bull shit out. 


*I know I have been guilty of the same shit! I appreciate your cooperation*

Abel


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 12:58 PM~16813741
> *Hey Guys, I have a request...
> 
> Lets not post our stuff for sale on here any more. Lets put in the classifieds and then you can link it to this thread. Is that cool?
> 
> Show off your stuff and then put it for sale on the classified thread.I have had many requests from guys that enjoy this thread and dont want to see stuff for sale in this thread. Let's make this a educational thread and keep the bull shit out.
> I know I have been guilty of the same shit! I appreciate your cooperation
> 
> Abel
> *



cool idea Abel... i agree.. lets keep this 100% knowledge kickin


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 02:58 PM~16813741
> *Hey Guys, I have a request...
> 
> Lets not post our stuff for sale on here any more. Lets put in the classifieds and then you can link it to this thread. Is that cool?
> 
> Show off your stuff and then put it for sale on the classified thread.I have had many requests from guys that enjoy this thread and dont want to see stuff for sale in this thread. Let's make this a educational thread and keep the bull shit out.
> I know I have been guilty of the same shit! I appreciate your cooperation
> 
> Abel
> *



You the man Abel! :biggrin: :thumbsup: Folks can post a pic and a LINK to the classified thread on here so we can clean this place up. Lets try to keep this thread informational  I might want to post some pics of mine in here. the only pic that was up was lost when the other thread went away 



Example of a good way to advertise here would be 

CLICK ON THIS LINK!! ITS FOR SALE!! 










I chose this example because I like this set up and I want to push it TTT :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 19 2010, 08:31 PM~16667078
> *I agree which is why classified posts shouldn't be allowed in the topic. This website has a section for it. Other sites I belong to forbid it, the posts are deleted and the offenders are warned.
> *


I suggested that in the beginning. Hopefully the topic will run alot smoother and drama free.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 6 2010, 01:54 PM~16813971
> *I suggested that in the beginning. Hopefully the topic will run alot smoother and drama free.
> *


Thanks...


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 01:33 PM~16814130
> *Thanks...
> *


I really enjoy this topic. Hopefully 4x will be a charm! LOL


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 11:58 AM~16813741
> *Hey Guys, I have a request...
> 
> Lets not post our stuff for sale on here any more. Lets put in the classifieds and then you can link it to this thread. Is that cool?
> 
> Show off your stuff and then put it for sale on the classified thread.I have had many requests from guys that enjoy this thread and dont want to see stuff for sale in this thread. Let's make this a educational thread and keep the bull shit out.
> I know I have been guilty of the same shit! I appreciate your cooperation
> 
> Abel
> *


COOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 6 2010, 02:39 PM~16814445
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

a little filter info,











Looks kinda bad on the part numbers, LMK if anyone needs a better image.


----------



## Hydros




----------



## 41bowtie

I was bored so i made a prototype of a candle cover might send it out to the spinner to me made out of aluminum for chroming or polishing.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 6 2010, 04:46 PM~16815042
> *I was bored so i made a prototype of a candle cover might send it out to the spinner to me made out of aluminum for chroming or polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK,S GOOD


----------



## Hydros

Careful, women and children, (or those that act like they are) should not view this image.

Even I hesitated to display this full unedited view.

















:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

sweet mother of mary is that insane..


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 6 2010, 03:39 PM~16814445
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post a pic of them in there current state :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 6 2010, 05:39 PM~16814445
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT TO LOVE OVER-ENGINEERED PARTS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 06:41 PM~16815806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 07:41 PM~16815806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



abel, give me a call tomorrow if you get time homie.. i wanna get this figured out so i can send you some money and get this movin homie.. no point in waitin.. 

gotta get some of that work in my trunk.. 

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 6 2010, 10:06 PM~16816019
> *post a pic of them in there current state :biggrin:
> *



:nono: 

not until the car is finished :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 6 2010, 09:35 PM~16816771
> *abel, give me a call tomorrow if you get time homie.. i wanna get this figured out so i can send you some money and get this movin homie.. no point in waitin..
> 
> gotta get some of that work in my trunk..
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by implala66+Mar 6 2010, 09:52 AM~16812076-->
> 
> 
> 
> Reds 779 Pesco Pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Mar 6 2010, 10:02 AM~16812112
> *that reds pump is ugly...
> 
> i hear a pesco "repop" pump will be out soon ... shhhh.. LOL
> 
> im lookin forward to gettin this setup from Topfan the man himself soon
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 




> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Mar 6 2010, 11:22 AM~16812379-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> that wanna-be pesco is gross.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 11:50 AM~16812481
> *What a joke Made in China shit!
> *


AND THE SAD THING IS SOME PEOPLE THING THESE ARE BETTER THAN A PESCO :uh: JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE NEW AND CAN BUY NEW PARTS :uh: 
MILITARY SPEC VS. CHINA


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 03:58 PM~16813741
> *Hey Guys, I have a request...
> 
> Lets not post our stuff for sale on here any more. Lets put in the classifieds and then you can link it to this thread. Is that cool?
> 
> Show off your stuff and then put it for sale on the classified thread.I have had many requests from guys that enjoy this thread and dont want to see stuff for sale in this thread. Let's make this a educational thread and keep the bull shit out.
> I know I have been guilty of the same shit! I appreciate your cooperation
> 
> Abel
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 10:02 PM~16817015
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 6 2010, 07:46 PM~16815042
> *I was bored so i made a prototype of a candle cover might send it out to the spinner to me made out of aluminum for chroming or polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you decide to send them to the spinner, let me know if you are willing to make another set....... will need some.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 6 2010, 09:40 PM~16816809
> *:nono:
> 
> not until the car is finished  :biggrin:
> *


who wants to see a pic? :biggrin: 











































just messing homie


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 6 2010, 05:46 PM~16815042
> *I was bored so i made a prototype of a candle cover might send it out to the spinner to me made out of aluminum for chroming or polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


honestly Albert,that top takes away from the look of that top.I polished up a pait of those and they look great as is.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 6 2010, 06:41 PM~16815806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAKE UP START FINISHING THOSE SET UP ITS ONLY 8 AM 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 7 2010, 09:08 AM~16819035
> *WAKE UP START FINISHING THOSE SET UP ITS ONLY 8 AM
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Im on it Big Rob!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 6 2010, 11:35 PM~16816771
> *abel, give me a call tomorrow if you get time homie.. i wanna get this figured out so i can send you some money and get this movin homie.. no point in waitin..
> 
> gotta get some of that work in my trunk..
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 7 2010, 09:27 AM~16819417
> *Im on it Big Rob!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

Abel, were you talking about this one homie?


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 7 2010, 10:51 AM~16818957
> *honestly Albert,that top takes away from the look of that top.I polished up a pait of those and they look great as is.
> *



i hear you bro needed something to match the end caps on the 777. 

Call me homeboy.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 7 2010, 10:46 AM~16818931
> *who wants to see a pic? :biggrin:
> just messing homie
> *



:sprint: 








It takes an act of god for even me to get pics lol. Mike knows aircraft way better than he knows computers :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 6 2010, 05:24 PM~16814906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks this is wut i have been askin bout.really appreciate it.this helps me out a lot.got ne more info of other types of pumps and wut they come out of?


----------



## MR.LAC

*Adel solenoid valve
*












*
The bac spec means that the valve was pulled from action and was re-built in the palmdale location... *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 7 2010, 01:36 PM~16820477
> *Abel, were you talking about this one homie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nono: thats mine!


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, DIPPINIT



:wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 6 2010, 05:46 PM~16815042
> *I was bored so i made a prototype of a candle cover might send it out to the spinner to me made out of aluminum for chroming or polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like those.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 7 2010, 04:31 PM~16821566
> *:nono: thats mine!
> *



hahhaa, i figured i wasnt that lucky LOL


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 7 2010, 07:08 PM~16822648
> *hahhaa, i figured i wasnt that lucky LOL
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 7 2010, 07:17 PM~16822711
> *
> *



hahahhaa... nothin wrong with dreamin and askin LOL>.. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY




----------



## Airborne

I thought this thread got deleted again! ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

abel you have a PM, and some money on your way


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 7 2010, 07:54 PM~16823670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 7 2010, 08:51 AM~16818957
> *honestly Albert,that top takes away from the look of that top.I polished up a pait of those and they look great as is.
> *


What the fuck is a pait? Fingers to fat to hit the right letter?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 4 2010, 08:43 AM~16794221
> *whats the ticket on them?
> *


Doesn't matter, you dont have any money.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2010, 10:51 PM~16718536
> *I just a gave my dog peanut butter.........
> *


Leave the kinky stories in Belen.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 7 2010, 07:54 PM~16823670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT,S MY DAWG THAT PIC CAME OUT NICE :biggrin:


----------



## lowbird

Who makes the cylinders that you would run with an aircraft set up?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Mar 8 2010, 05:22 PM~16830814
> *Who makes the cylinders that you would run with an aircraft set up?
> *



BMH and some other companies make fats still if you wanna run 280s... but you can run regular cylinders with a 777 pesco


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 8 2010, 04:23 PM~16830832
> *BMH and some other companies make fats still if you wanna run 280s... but you can run regular cylinders with a 777 pesco
> *


IT WOULD BE BETTER TO RUN BMH FAT STICK,S FOR BOTH PUMP,S :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbird

where would i get these fat sticks? i cant find a website or contact info for BMH...I tried a search with no luck...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:24 PM~16830296
> *Leave the kinky stories in Belen.
> *


so you went through the whole thread and thats the best you can come up with?No money,you are the one that is attempting to build G bodys,mini trucks and putting juice on FWD cars........


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Mar 8 2010, 06:29 PM~16831429
> *where would i get these fat sticks? i cant find a website or contact info for BMH...I tried a search with no luck...
> *


.

maybe you didnt know i meant black magic

triple seal goodness

http://www.blackmagichydraulics.com/Fullpage1.htm


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 8 2010, 06:02 PM~16831142
> *IT WOULD BE BETTER TO RUN BMH FAT STICK,S FOR BOTH PUMP,S  :thumbsup:
> *


The reg fats work just fine with 777's,just got to run the pressure relief valve all the way in.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Mar 8 2010, 09:29 PM~16831429
> *where would i get these fat sticks? i cant find a website or contact info for BMH...I tried a search with no luck...
> *




I GOT MY CYLINDERS FROM BRENT AT PITBULL


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 6 2010, 06:46 PM~16815042
> *I was bored so i made a prototype of a candle cover might send it out to the spinner to me made out of aluminum for chroming or polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good.


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 8 2010, 06:58 PM~16831744
> *.
> 
> maybe you didnt know i meant black magic
> 
> triple seal goodness
> 
> http://www.blackmagichydraulics.com/Fullpage1.htm
> *


Thanks, yeah i didnt know what bmh stood for!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 8 2010, 07:00 PM~16831766
> *The reg fats work just fine with 777's,just got to run the pressure relief valve all the way in.
> *


this is the battle i would like to have worked out... id like to know whats BEST...


----------



## Rollinaround

:happysad:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 8 2010, 07:07 PM~16831849
> *this is the battle i would like to have worked out... id like to know whats BEST...
> *



Todd,

I know skinnys will work w 777's, but I am running fats. Homies Hydraulics also makes some nice ones......


----------



## TOPFAN

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *TOPFAN, lowbird, milkbone, chosen one*



:wave:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 8 2010, 06:25 PM~16832056
> *Todd,
> 
> I know skinnys will work w 777's, but I am running fats. Homies Hydraulics also makes some nice ones......
> *


TRUE THE OLD SCHOOL SKINNYS WORK GOOD ITS EASY TO GET THE FAT STICKS AND A GOOD PRICE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 8 2010, 06:28 PM~16832086
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TOPFAN, lowbird, milkbone, chosen one
> :wave:
> *


WHAT UP LOCO HOW YOU BEEN :biggrin: YOU GET THOSE PUMPS DONE YET :wow:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 5 2010, 07:15 PM~16809299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 8 2010, 07:25 PM~16832056
> *Todd,
> 
> I know skinnys will work w 777's, but I am running fats. Homies Hydraulics also makes some nice ones......
> *




how much are homies? black magic seem kinda expensive... 

no website for homies damnit.. ill be in LA tho in a few months maybe ill just get em there then LOL


----------



## Duez

Damn, gotta use fat cylinders to get aircraft pumps to lift a car. I gotta solution for that. 


















:biggrin:


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 8 2010, 09:22 PM~16833644
> *how much are homies? black magic seem kinda expensive...
> 
> no website for homies damnit.. ill be in LA tho in a few months maybe ill just get em there then LOL
> *


Im gonna call them tommorow, I will let you know what I find out....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Mar 8 2010, 09:41 PM~16833908
> *Im gonna call them tommorow, I will let you know what I find out....
> *


you probably have to order them...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

anybody got any electrical box covers?I need 3 of them.....


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 7 2010, 03:25 PM~16821101
> *thanks this is wut i have been askin bout.really appreciate it.this helps me out a lot.got ne more info of other types of pumps and wut they come out of?
> *


Yes, that's just a taste. I'm working on a full list of books and manuals that would be of interest to readers..

As time goes on, I'll upload more info. Usually LIL gets second hand info from me.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## Firefly

Does anyone know what font was used for the lettering on the oxygen tanks?

And I need some 280 motortags for GE motors. I have NOS blank LN motortags to trade for them. (I would prefer the GE tags to be blanks also, but some nice clean ones will work too)


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 9 2010, 04:28 AM~16836420
> *Does anyone know what font was used for the lettering on the oxygen tanks?
> 
> And I need some 280 motortags for GE motors. I have NOS blank LN motortags to trade for them. (I would prefer the GE tags to be blanks also, but some nice clean ones will work too)
> *



:wave:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2010, 05:21 PM~16837331
> *:wave:
> *


What up Abel?!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 9 2010, 08:38 AM~16837473
> *What up Abel?!
> *



chiliing..you? Say Hi to Joost!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2010, 05:54 PM~16837591
> *chiliing..you? Say Hi to Joost!
> *


Chillin, chillin  

I'll tell him you said hi, going to put in some work at the shop tomorrow. We're gonna slowly start on my setup too


----------



## 41bowtie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 41bowtie, A&Rplating, Firefly
:0


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 9 2010, 12:08 AM~16835462
> *Yes, that's just a taste.  I'm working on a full list of books and manuals that would be of interest to readers..
> 
> As time goes on, I'll upload more info.  Usually LIL gets second hand info from me.
> *


good stuff man.appreciate it.im sure a lot of other people do as well.post ne thing else u got.if u have part numbers and are willing to share them pm me.please and thanks


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 8 2010, 06:55 PM~16832497
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHERE YOU AT ABEL


----------



## TOPFAN

Wazz up Rob?...one mans junk, another mans treasure!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 9 2010, 05:10 PM~16840399
> *good stuff man.appreciate it.im sure a lot of other people do as well.post ne thing  else u got.if u have part numbers and are willing to share them pm me.please and thanks
> *


777= 

IE777, Prop feathering pump, Aircraft-DC-3, R1820 and R1830 engines

IE777BL, Electric Driven Propeller Feathering Pump, Aircraft C-240, R2800 engine

If you get a hook up help a brutha out!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2010, 05:58 PM~16843291
> *Wazz up Rob?...one mans junk, another mans treasure!
> *


THAT,S RIGHT DAWG HOPE YOUR WORKING ON THAT SET UP .MEETING THIS FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 9 2010, 06:01 PM~16843339
> *777=
> 
> IE777, Prop feathering pump, Aircraft-DC-3, R1820 and R1830 engines
> 
> IE777BL, Electric Driven Propeller Feathering Pump, Aircraft C-240, R2800 engine
> 
> If you get a hook up help a brutha out!
> *


THAT,S SOME REAL GOOD INFO YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 9 2010, 10:04 PM~16843385
> *THAT,S SOME REAL GOOD INFO YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT  :thumbsup:
> *


I pay attention, I am looking forward to a couple of pumps in my 51. Just gotta dig up the dough.


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 8 2010, 07:00 PM~16831766
> *The reg fats work just fine with 777's,just got to run the pressure relief valve all the way in.
> *


i just finished my setup i have the fatsticks cylinders but i did not use them for the reason that i had to make a hole on the frame bigger im using 3\8s 12' in the rear and 6' in the front 3\8s but i am very glad that i found this info because my car was going up very slow and i am new at this aircraft stuff and i tighted the pressure relief valve all the way in and it works perfect...... the only problem i have is the car shifts in the front any tips will be helpful thank u


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 9 2010, 06:43 PM~16843915
> *I pay attention, I am looking forward to a couple of pumps in my 51. Just gotta dig up the dough.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 9 2010, 07:49 PM~16843993
> *i just finished my setup i have the fatsticks cylinders but i did not use them for the reason that i had to make a hole on the frame bigger im using 3\8s 12' in the rear and 6' in the front 3\8s but i am very glad that i found this info because my car was going up very slow and i am new at this aircraft stuff and i tighted the pressure relief valve all the way in and it works perfect...... the only problem i have is the car shifts in the front any tips will be helpful thank u
> *



shifts? like goes up uneven? you need an EQ... assuming you have all equal length hoses... 

post a video!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 9 2010, 07:49 PM~16843993
> *i just finished my setup i have the fatsticks cylinders but i did not use them for the reason that i had to make a hole on the frame bigger im using 3\8s 12' in the rear and 6' in the front 3\8s but i am very glad that i found this info because my car was going up very slow and i am new at this aircraft stuff and i tighted the pressure relief valve all the way in and it works perfect...... the only problem i have is the car shifts in the front any tips will be helpful thank u
> *



Are your coils placed even? Are you cylinders or o rings new? Your pump head could be weak...or you may need to run fats in the front...in the rear you can get away with skinnys..the front ...not always.


----------



## chosen one

> Are your coils placed even? Are you cylinders or o rings new? Your pump head could be weak...or you may need to run fats in the front...in the rear you can get away with skinnys..the front ...not always.
> [/quote FAT S WORK REAL GOOD THAT,S WHY YOU SEE A LOT OF CAR,S WITH THEM IN THE FRONT THEY BEEN THREW THIS PROBLEM HOPE YOU GET THIS WORKED OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## azmurh

Q-VO Todos showing some love


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep this ON TOP.. .


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 9 2010, 08:43 PM~16844619
> *shifts? like goes up uneven? you need an EQ... assuming you have all equal length hoses...
> 
> post a video!!!!
> *


thanks.......i dont have an eq.the car go's up even but when i take it for a drive and take a left the car dont stay up even it shifts to the left and if i lock it up it dont do it but i dont like to drive it locked .


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2010, 08:51 PM~16844723
> *Are your coils placed even? Are you cylinders or o rings new? Your pump head could be weak...or you may need to run fats in the front...in the rear you can get away with skinnys..the front ...not always.
> *


thanks bro..my pistons are new and the car go's up nice .this only dose it driving can it be im only useing one dump.


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2010, 08:51 PM~16844723
> *Are your coils placed even? Are you cylinders or o rings new? Your pump head could be weak...or you may need to run fats in the front...in the rear you can get away with skinnys..the front ...not always.
> *


thanks bro..my pistons are new and the car go's up nice .this only dose it driving can it be im only useing one dump.


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 10 2010, 08:30 AM~16848567
> *thanks bro..my pistons are new and the car go's up nice .this only dose it driving can it be im only useing one dump.
> *


----------



## chromeandpaint




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 10 2010, 08:30 AM~16848564
> *thanks bro..my pistons are new and the car go's up nice .this only dose it driving can it be im only useing one dump.
> *



get an EQ youll be okay...


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 10 2010, 11:56 AM~16850939
> *get an EQ youll be okay...
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:57 PM~16850948
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



:wave:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 10 2010, 11:30 AM~16848564
> *thanks bro..my pistons are new and the car go's up nice .this only dose it driving can it be im only useing one dump.
> *



FLUID TRANSFER

I RAN MINE WITHOUT A EQ WITH NO PROBLEMS OTHER THAN FLUID TRANSFER FROM ONLY USING ONE DUMP FOR THE FRONT. 

I TOOK TURNS SLOW AND REALLY NEVER HAD A PROBLEM AND IF IT DID A QUICK JERK OF THE WHEEL WOULD BRING IT BACK


----------



## touchdowntodd

yup... thats why im after a EQ from Abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 10 2010, 01:32 PM~16851262
> *FLUID TRANSFER
> 
> I RAN MINE WITHOUT A EQ WITH NO PROBLEMS OTHER THAN FLUID TRANSFER FROM ONLY USING ONE DUMP FOR THE FRONT.
> 
> I TOOK TURNS SLOW AND REALLY NEVER HAD A PROBLEM AND IF IT DID A QUICK JERK OF THE WHEEL WOULD BRING IT BACK
> *


old school style....LOL!


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 10 2010, 08:30 AM~16848567
> *thanks bro..my pistons are new and the car go's up nice .this only dose it driving can it be im only useing one dump.
> *



I suggest to run 2 more tanks, to equal out the pressure. This will provide positive fluid flow to each pump.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 10 2010, 03:32 PM~16851262
> *FLUID TRANSFER
> 
> I RAN MINE WITHOUT A EQ WITH NO PROBLEMS OTHER THAN FLUID TRANSFER FROM ONLY USING ONE DUMP FOR THE FRONT.
> 
> I TOOK TURNS SLOW AND REALLY NEVER HAD A PROBLEM AND IF IT DID A QUICK JERK OF THE WHEEL WOULD BRING IT BACK
> *


CONGRATS ON BEING A NEW DAD.............................................AGAIN.





GOOD THING YOU GOT A WAGON. :cheesy:


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 9 2010, 07:01 PM~16843339
> *777=
> 
> IE777, Prop feathering pump, Aircraft-DC-3, R1820 and R1830 engines
> 
> IE777BL, Electric Driven Propeller Feathering Pump, Aircraft C-240, R2800 engine
> 
> If you get a hook up help a brutha out!
> *


coo.thanks man.i have asked about some pesco's the guy told me they have nothing in stock and dont get ne until they buy another plane for parts.will post if i get a hold of some.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 9 2010, 06:01 PM~16843339
> *777=
> 
> IE777, Prop feathering pump, Aircraft-DC-3, R1820 and R1830 engines
> 
> IE777BL, Electric Driven Propeller Feathering Pump, Aircraft C-240, R2800 engine
> 
> If you get a hook up help a brutha out!
> *


Does the part number start with IE or 1E? I just want to correct my information.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 10 2010, 10:38 PM~16854458
> *Does the part number start with IE or 1E? I just want to correct my information.
> *


Good catch, it's a 1.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Mar 10 2010, 05:03 PM~16851479-->
> 
> 
> 
> old school style....LOL!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Mar 10 2010, 07:01 PM~16852367
> *CONGRATS ON BEING A NEW DAD.............................................AGAIN.
> GOOD THING YOU GOT A WAGON. :cheesy:
> *


Yeah now I'm on the hunt for the 3rd row and a few other goodies we talked about


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 10 2010, 09:38 PM~16854458
> *Does the part number start with IE or 1E? I just want to correct my information.
> *


theres about 50 total part numbers for those powerpacks.


1E-777-**-* (the last part depends on several things: weatherized or not, elec box or not, position of the terminal stud, pumphead position, bleedhole size, etc)


the pumphead itself is 1P-525-F*-* 



the motor is 220004-***-** (same thing with the power pack, little differences change the suffix of the part number).




but for what we use them for, those little things dont matter. if you are looking for the pump/motor assembly then ask for the 1E-777, if you need a pumphead ask for a 1P-525 and motor 220004. but almost every place i have bought from will know what you want when you ask for a Pesco 777.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 10 2010, 08:33 AM~16848581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think you built a very pesonalized set up...Can't wait to see your future projects!


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, drasticbean

WUZ UP BEAN


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 11 2010, 01:47 PM~16860612
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, drasticbean
> 
> WUZ UP BEAN
> *


Whaaaaaaatts uppppppp. How u been.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 11 2010, 06:12 AM~16858326
> *theres about 50 total part numbers for those powerpacks.
> 1E-777-**-* (the last part depends on several things: weatherized or not, elec box or not, position of the terminal stud, pumphead position, bleedhole size, etc)
> the pumphead itself is 1P-525-F*-*
> the motor is 220004-***-** (same thing with the power pack, little differences change the suffix of the part number).
> but for what we use them for, those little things dont matter. if you are looking for the pump/motor assembly then ask for the 1E-777, if you need a pumphead ask for a 1P-525 and motor 220004. but almost every place i have bought from will know what you want when you ask for a Pesco 777.
> *



This is some good information to study while on the shitter. Thanks a lot Jason, you are truly and inspiration, and contributor to Aircraft. For me it is not a hobby it is a Lifestyle, and this type of information and comaraderie makes it all worth while. Its the shit fucken dreams are made of :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

i see Abel is readin this.. whats up homie?


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 10 2010, 01:57 PM~16851433
> *yup... thats why im after a EQ from Abel
> *



Abel sold me a split flow Bendix. Works like a champ


----------



## DIPPINIT

Im already bored with AC. same shit / pics over and over. Everytime i blink i see 777's and Josh $15 filters :uh:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2010, 04:33 PM~16862364
> *Im already bored with AC. same shit / pics over and over. Everytime i blink i see 777's and Josh $15 filters  :uh:
> *


Well, they dont sell these set ups at your local corner shop. So there are few pics to go around :yessad:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 11 2010, 01:46 PM~16862502
> *Well, they dont sell these set ups at your local corner shop. So there are few pics to go around  :yessad:
> *



Good point. I'll post the setup I am doing for you. thanks, Mike I. :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2010, 04:33 PM~16862364
> *Im already bored with AC. same shit / pics over and over. Everytime i blink i see 777's and Josh $15 filters  :uh:
> *


what about people who use catch jars???


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 11 2010, 02:51 PM~16863153
> *what about people who use catch jars???
> *


i dont know. i am not going to hate on them because i considered using them. They can look good, but they are not really correct.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16863311
> *i dont know. i am not going to hate on them because i considered using them. They can look good, but they are not really correct.
> *



I would rather see catch jars, than Industrial Fittings.


----------



## TOPFAN

My latest acquisitions... :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 11 2010, 05:19 PM~16862875
> *Good point. I'll post the setup I am doing for you. thanks, Mike I. :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2010, 02:33 PM~16862364
> *Im already bored with AC. same shit / pics over and over. Everytime i blink i see 777's and Josh $15 filters  :uh:
> *












Hope this cheers you up a little. You might like what I have planned...

Topfan, can I ask publicly, what pump head # is that on the first image?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 11 2010, 05:20 PM~16864004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this cheers you up a little. You might like what I have planned...
> 
> Topfan, can I ask publicly, what pump head # is that on the first image?
> *



the tag is missing..


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 11 2010, 03:42 PM~16863651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest acquisitions... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydros

That's OK, I was just testing to see if I could correctly ID it


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, TOPFAN


:wave:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 11 2010, 05:42 PM~16863651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest acquisitions... :biggrin:
> *


[email protected] the dead people...i see more in the back ground :biggrin: How many did you find & how do you find this stuff?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AWESOME...


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 11 2010, 03:19 PM~16862875
> *Good point. I'll post the setup I am doing for you. thanks, Mike I. :0
> *


speakin' of mike! 

see you tomorrow, dude. 

got time to drink a few beers? :cheesy:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up abel.pm me some of that info please and thanks.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 11 2010, 05:59 PM~16864376
> *That's OK, I was just testing to see if I could correctly ID it
> *
























Its the same as this one, exactly.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 11 2010, 10:10 PM~16865092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the same as this one, exactly.
> *


good find! Ticket?


----------



## Rod Stewart

comes with a dinner tray?

freakin' awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 11 2010, 06:10 PM~16865092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the same as this one, exactly.
> *


what up abel :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 11 2010, 05:12 AM~16858326
> *theres about 50 total part numbers for those powerpacks.
> 1E-777-**-* (the last part depends on several things: weatherized or not, elec box or not, position of the terminal stud, pumphead position, bleedhole size, etc)
> the pumphead itself is 1P-525-F*-*
> the motor is 220004-***-** (same thing with the power pack, little differences change the suffix of the part number).
> but for what we use them for, those little things dont matter. if you are looking for the pump/motor assembly then ask for the 1E-777, if you need a pumphead ask for a 1P-525 and motor 220004. but almost every place i have bought from will know what you want when you ask for a Pesco 777.
> *


Thanks Jason


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Mar 11 2010, 02:27 PM~16862292
> *Abel sold me a split flow Bendix. Works like a champ
> *


 :uh: I dont sell split-flow equalizers.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 11 2010, 07:19 PM~16865163
> *good find! Ticket?
> *



Its not for sale!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 11 2010, 10:34 PM~16865309
> *Its not for sale!
> *


free!? Fuck yeah, I'll PM my address!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 11 2010, 06:27 PM~16864635
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: baghdady, TOPFAN
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## oldiescc52

look what I found... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

NICE!

I sold all mine :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## oldiescc52




----------



## touchdowntodd

LOVIN all the info on here.. 

and DAMN look at the oldies homie with all the EQs!! man, i need a couple of those :wave: :wave: 

these setups arent for everyone, only those with STYLE and CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 12 2010, 01:31 AM~16866248
> *look what I found... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.wut up to all?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 12 2010, 02:32 PM~16870693
> *ttt.wut up to all?
> *


drooling over the NOS goodness. One day I will score the money to do it up right.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 11 2010, 09:31 PM~16866248
> *look what I found... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I dont even find a $5 bill on the ground, let alone something of this caliber


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc.+Mar 11 2010, 02:19 PM~16862875-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. I'll post the setup I am doing for you. thanks, Mike I. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!
> 
> He said to quit fuck'n around or he is going to go to the gypsy lady to put a curse on your emcco pumps to spin backwards.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Mar 11 2010, 05:54 PM~16864933
> *speaking' of mike!
> 
> see you tomorrow, dude.
> 
> got time to drink a few beers?  :cheesy:
> *


 he don't drink beer, but he said to bring some kush.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 12 2010, 02:40 PM~16872322
> *Lol!
> 
> He said to quit fuck'n around or he is going to go to the gypsy lady to put a curse on your emcco pumps to spin backwards.
> he don't drink beer, but he said to bring some kush.
> *


i was there when you were on the phone with him. :biggrin: 

pesco inc. better watch his back. :wow: 



mike, next time i'll bring you some triple og kush for sure.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 11 2010, 09:31 PM~16866248
> *look what I found... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

Look what I found in the trash can at the Iraqi Airport :wow:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 12 2010, 11:06 PM~16877273
> *Look what I found in the trash can at the Iraqi Airport  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not sure but I think that was the barrel of EQs that the homie Saul had a few years back.He said he was selling them cheap for like $60.


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn that barrell is a CRAZY ass picture..


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 13 2010, 01:20 AM~16877382
> *not sure but I think that was the barrel of EQs that the homie Saul had a few years back.He said he was selling them cheap for like $60.
> *


yep.


Mike Ishiki showed me that pic about 6 years ago, i almost fell out of my chair.



he sent me like 14 EQ's too. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Mar 13 2010, 01:20 AM~16877382-->
> 
> 
> 
> not sure but I think that was the barrel of EQs that the homie Saul had a few years back.He said he was selling them cheap for like $60.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Mar 13 2010, 12:45 PM~16879965
> *yep.
> Mike Ishiki showed me that pic about 6 years ago, i almost fell out of my chair.
> he sent me like 14 EQ's too. :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: Mike made me do it. He said you guys spend too much time in here and not enough time building set-ups :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 13 2010, 02:06 AM~16877273
> *Look what I found in the trash can at the Iraqi Airport  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  if this is true, send me a few! I'll pay shipping! Shit, I 'll try and have some of my homies come from RPC and snatch them up!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 13 2010, 02:08 PM~16880403
> *:biggrin:  Mike made me do it. He said you guys spend too much time in here and not enough time building set-ups  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

wonder what it was needed for.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 13 2010, 04:42 PM~16882174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what it was needed for.
> *



$?


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 12 2010, 10:06 PM~16877273
> *Look what I found in the trash can at the Iraqi Airport  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR TWO :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 13 2010, 06:39 PM~16882535
> *HOW MUCH FOR TWO :biggrin:
> *



your *TWO* late!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 13 2010, 05:40 PM~16882543
> *your TWO late!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 13 2010, 06:09 PM~16882343
> *$?
> *




Sorry not 4 sale


just a conversation peace


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 13 2010, 12:08 PM~16880403
> *:biggrin:  Mike made me do it. He said you guys spend too much time in here and not enough time building set-ups  :0  :roflmao:
> *


mike said he wants to get on here and bust some chops. :wow: 

problem is no new registrations are allowed. 

i know brandon has a screen name, or 7, that mike can use. :cheesy:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

these were painted military green till the guy i got them polished them out.


























there some kinda blocker dump, there open till powered up then they close.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 13 2010, 09:09 PM~16884110
> *mike said he wants to get on here and bust some chops.  :wow:
> 
> problem is no new registrations are allowed.
> 
> i know brandon has a screen name, or 7, that mike can use.  :cheesy:
> *



I gave him Pescos Inc.


----------



## touchdowntodd

WAY cool air compressor.. 

whats up Abel?    

hows everyone else doin this sunday mornin?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 14 2010, 05:54 AM~16885488
> *WAY cool air compressor..
> 
> whats up Abel?
> 
> hows everyone else doin this sunday mornin?
> *



Wazz up Todd....Good Morning!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 14 2010, 08:22 AM~16885868
> *Wazz up Todd....Good Morning!
> *



not a damn thing homie... just dreamin of a couple pescos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2010, 12:39 AM~16885025
> *I gave him Pescos Inc.
> *


:cheesy: 

sweet - welcome to the 24 hour soap opera we call layitlow, mike! 

i swear i could make a reality show about this crap. :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 14 2010, 12:09 AM~16884110
> *
> 
> problem is no new registrations are allowed.
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2010, 09:24 AM~16886140
> *:dunno:
> *


"a friend of mine" tried to make a new screen name and it wouldn't allow. 

maybe admin turned it off?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 14 2010, 11:37 AM~16886200
> *"a friend of mine" tried to make a new screen name and it wouldn't allow.
> 
> maybe admin turned it off?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 14 2010, 05:48 PM~16888299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 14 2010, 11:37 AM~16886200
> *"Brandon" tried to make a new screen name and it wouldn't allow.
> 
> maybe admin turned it off?
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2010, 04:40 PM~16888596
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 14 2010, 06:42 PM~16888603
> *:uh:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2010, 04:43 PM~16888611
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## azmurh

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 14 2010, 09:37 AM~16886200
> *"Brandon" tried to make a new screen name and it wouldn't allow.
> 
> maybe admin turned it off?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

His limit has been met


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up abel?still want them part #s.would really appreciate.thanks in advance


----------



## Hydros

liljoefromkc

pm me asap


----------



## Hydros

please disregard my last post, the server is down again, sorry, maybe next time.

Tony


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 14 2010, 06:05 PM~16889793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> His limit has been met
> *



No I have a new user name coming.... T.Wells :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 15 2010, 06:41 AM~16893878
> *No I have a new user name coming.... T.Wells  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## jgcustomz

posted this pic of my car, and PESCO INC. reposted it with a comment about fitting the missles in the trunk, a friend bought my first aircraft set up so I put together a new pesco 777 set up in my droptop 68 i put the missles in a shrinking machine and sent them to get chrome and here's what I came up with.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 11:40 AM~16895652
> *posted this pic of my car, and PESCO INC. reposted it with a comment about fitting the missles in the trunk, a friend bought my first aircraft set  up so I put  together a new pesco 777  set up in my droptop 68 i put the missles in a shrinking machine and sent them to get chrome and here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 11:42 AM~16895679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 11:44 AM~16895706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all fabricated , rebuilt, and installed by jgcustomz, set up consist of 2 missle tanks, 2 bendix oil filters, 2 tackt air dumps , 2 custom built end caps, one monter green , 2 Pesco 777, and 2 reds zig zags. all chrome fittings. and two kolher checks.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 01:44 PM~16895706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it, pretty fucking different there.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 11:40 AM~16895652
> *posted this pic of my car, and PESCO INC. reposted it with a comment about fitting the missles in the trunk, a friend bought my first aircraft set  up so I put  together a new pesco 777  set up in my droptop 68 i put the missles in a shrinking machine and sent them to get chrome and here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic of my first set up, and will post pics of what it looks like now in my friends solito 63 impala


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 15 2010, 11:55 AM~16895836
> *I like it, pretty fucking different there.
> *


thanks homie pretty basic but its my second air craft set up took it to the World Of Wheels this weekend


----------



## Airborne

damn, wish I could get my hands on some parts to experiment with. Looks good homie.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 11:59 AM~16895861
> *pic of my first set up, and will post pics of what it looks like now in my friends solito 63 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its amizing what chrome will do for a set up, we made a new sausage tank, and changed the posotion of the parts and this is what my first set up looks like in Solito 63, owned by chromeandpaint we are out of the east coast.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 12:16 PM~16895991
> *its amizing what chrome will do for a set up,  we made a new sausage tank, and changed the posotion of the parts and this is what my first set up looks like in Solito 63, owned by chromeandpaint we are out of the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when the weather gets better will post vid of cars in action


----------



## touchdowntodd

hell yeah, i wanna see vids of that

me, i like the OG finish more, but chrome ALWAYS gets respect.. 

i see abels online, hows the top secret stuff goin homie?


----------



## Rod Stewart

anyone with missles or rockets in their trunks gets mad respect. :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 11:59 AM~16895861
> *pic of my first set up, and will post pics of what it looks like now in my friends solito 63 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lose the hecho in mexico..... :biggrin: 

setup looks cool.


----------



## Al Sharpton

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 15 2010, 06:41 AM~16893878
> *No I have a new user name coming.... T.Wells  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## implala66

just got this from TOPFAN, gracias homie...........


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz+Mar 15 2010, 09:59 AM~16895861-->
> 
> 
> 
> pic of my first set up, and will post pics of what it looks like now in my friends solito 63 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 10:08 AM~16895937
> *thanks  homie pretty basic but its my second air craft set up  took it to the World Of Wheels this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is the shit. I recently found some F18 fighter seats that we are going to install on 66 Impala Conv. Fully equiped with an oxygen mask and snorkel. Furthermore, we will utilize lever controls for the E Brake and shifter, and NOS machine guns as hood ornaments. Fonzy will mural the Spruce Goose on the trunk with a memorial wall of all who died in flight battle. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

damn,jajajajaja


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 15 2010, 06:30 PM~16897970
> *just got this from TOPFAN, gracias homie...........
> 
> 
> *


he has all kinds of good shit!


----------



## TOPFAN

I been after this for a while...I got it from an old friend.Its beat up, missing a strap, but it works and its mine! This has been sitting in his garag since 1978! 


 I am gonna restore it!


It has a lot of history behind it. It was in this white 72 Caprice..


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

thats bad ass Abel


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 11:42 AM~16895679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet Jesus! :wow: This mofo got some god damn weapons of mass destruction in his trunk. Did you get those from Jeff Thies? Someone mentioned he had some heat seekers, but my word is on all that is holy I didn't believe him. :ugh:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 15 2010, 04:52 PM~16898197
> *This is the shit. I recently found some F18 fighter seats that we are going to install on 66 Impala Conv. Fully equiped with an oxygen mask and snorkel. Furthermore, we will utilize lever controls for the E Brake and shifter, and NOS machine guns as hood ornaments. Fonzy will mural the Spruce Goose on the trunk with a memorial wall of all who died in flight battle.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We need to get together on a build up. I was thinking about replacing the dash in my glasshouse with a HUD display from an old A-4 Phantom. Complete with target acquisition system, guidance controls and thermal leveling landing gears. It's the fucking cats meow for sure.


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn abel, good come up!!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 15 2010, 07:02 PM~16898287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been after this for a while...I got it from an old friend.Its beat up, missing a strap, but it works and its mine! This has been sitting in his garag since 1978!
> I am gonna restore it!
> It has a lot of history behind it. It was in this white 72 Caprice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you come across anything that was in a bomb back in the day and I will sell my left nut to finance the purchase!

No shit, that is a GREAT part of history!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 15 2010, 11:26 AM~16896070
> *hell yeah, i wanna see vids of that
> 
> me, i like the OG finish more, but chrome ALWAYS gets respect..
> 
> i see abels online, hows the top secret stuff goin homie?
> *



Finishing it up!


----------



## chromeandpaint

can someone on here help me out im in need for 2 extra hydro air dumps for my setup thank u


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 15 2010, 05:25 PM~16899016
> *Finishing it up!
> *


thats whats up homie, cant wait to see pics


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 15 2010, 01:26 PM~16896070
> *i like the OG finish more
> *


im finishing one up like that now.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 15 2010, 01:23 PM~16896548
> *lose the hecho in mexico..... :biggrin:
> 
> setup looks cool.
> *


that wuz last summers set up, here is my new set up rattle can chrome, and paint brush hunter green lol :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Mar 15 2010, 07:12 PM~16899395
> *that wuz last summers set up, here is my new set up rattle can chrome, and paint brush hunter green lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriter

Alot of nice setups in this thread, 








got my first adex the other day, ive done my research and know what i got believe me, 
but i need help locating a solenoid for this regular adex 23500-22 

need a website or an east coast dealer


holler at me in a pm
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Mar 15 2010, 08:21 PM~16899497
> *Alot of nice setups in this thread,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my first adex the other day, ive done my research  and know what i got believe me,
> but i need help locating a solenoid for this regular adex 23500-22
> 
> need a website or an east coast dealer
> holler at me in a pm
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


PMed


----------



## TOPFAN

The verdict is in, the motor is fine, brushes are good, armature is healthy..just needs some cosmetic work and she is back on the road. If I could find a mate I am in bizz nizz! That ..or Ill have to run a one pump set up? :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn abel! beautiful!

good to see someone that breaks sutff down to check it out instead of just painting it black and callin it good (or they hope)


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 15 2010, 09:30 PM~16900240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The verdict is in, the motor is fine, brushes are good, armature is healthy..just needs some cosmetic work and she is back on the road. If I could find a mate I am in bizz nizz! That ..or Ill have to run a one pump set up? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice find Abel. :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 15 2010, 07:33 PM~16900283
> *damn abel! beautiful!
> 
> good to see someone that breaks sutff down to check it out instead of just painting it black and callin it good (or they hope)
> *


Yeah, I am glad I tore it down, because it was real dirty, oily and dusty from sitting around. It could have shorted out from the oil and grease that was in the motor. The pump head was rebuilt, so I am good.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2010, 07:34 PM~16900307
> *nice find Abel. :cheesy:
> *


Thanks, J...
I appreciate the quality of this stuff, man its unbelieveable! These ADELS are the shit!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 15 2010, 09:39 PM~16900380
> *Thanks, J...
> I appreciate the quality of this stuff, man its unbelieveable! These ADELS are the shit!
> 
> *


its funny. Pesco's are over engineered, but those Adels take it to a whole different level.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 15 2010, 06:30 PM~16900240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The verdict is in, the motor is fine, brushes are good, armature is healthy..just needs some cosmetic work and she is back on the road. If I could find a mate I am in bizz nizz! That ..or Ill have to run a one pump set up? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID YOU BREAK ENY MORE ALLEN HEAD TORK BITS THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## liljoefromkc

thats a nice lookin pump abel.how hard is it to break one of these pumps down?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 15 2010, 07:30 PM~16900240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The verdict is in, the motor is fine, brushes are good, armature is healthy..just needs some cosmetic work and she is back on the road. If I could find a mate I am in bizz nizz! That ..or Ill have to run a one pump set up? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:12 PM~16901751
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the one on the right is a Pesco setup. :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

the pic is connected :happysad: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:16 PM~16901807
> *the pic is connected  :happysad:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


oops. sorry (ocd kicked in again). :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros

This is from a Pesco model 111099-020-

I'll post the pump image as soon as I can.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Mar 15 2010, 06:39 PM~16900380-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, J...
> I appreciate the quality of this stuff, man its unbelievable! *These ADELS are the shit!*
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x3
> 
> Nice find Abel. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydros_@Mar 15 2010, 08:55 PM~16902398
> *This is from a Pesco model 111099-020-
> 
> I'll post the pump image as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice diagram, Tony.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 15 2010, 11:55 PM~16902398
> *This is from a Pesco model 111099-020-
> 
> I'll post the pump image as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 16 2010, 05:07 AM~16900760
> *thats a nice lookin pump abel.how hard is it to break one of these pumps down?
> *


Taking them apart isn't that hard :biggrin: 

But with a rebuild manual it isn't too hard to put them back together either. Key is not to lose or damage any parts and you'll be good.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2010, 08:45 PM~16900459
> *its funny. Pesco's are over engineered, but those Adels take it to a whole different level.
> *


Because thats when stuff was made in the USA and people took pride in something they built. Not like it is now when stuff is done as cheaply as possible and substandard is acceptable... like made in China, or assembled in Salt Lake City.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 16 2010, 09:16 AM~16904399
> *Because thats when stuff was made in the USA and people took pride in something they built. Not like it is now when stuff is done as cheaply as possible and substandard is acceptable... like made in China, or assembled in Salt Lake City.
> *


the FAA is the reason these parts are as good as they are. Gate pumps weren't (and really haven't changed much) designed to be used to lift a car or have any safety engineared into them. Aircraft parts are so closely regulated they have to be over engineared.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 16 2010, 07:55 AM~16904579
> *the FAA is the reason these parts are as good as they are. Gate pumps weren't (and really haven't changed much) designed to be used to lift a car or have any safety engineared into them. Aircraft parts are so closely regulated they have to be over engineared.
> *


Arent most of these pumps from WWII aircraft???


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 16 2010, 10:06 AM~16904633
> *Arent most of these pumps from WWII aircraft???
> *


yep, the Army AirCorps had VERY strict manufacturing standards and the FAA is the same way, some of these parts by the way are still in use today.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 16 2010, 04:06 PM~16904633
> *Arent most of these pumps from WWII aircraft???
> *


Yes they are, but they regulated aeronautics before '58 too  It just wasn't called the FAA then.


----------



## JasonJ

I was gonna say.... the FAA wasnt around until the end of 1958. I dont know alot about this stuff, but i did know that. :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 16 2010, 09:06 AM~16904633
> *Arent most of these pumps from WWII aircraft???
> *


the pesco's were.



stratopowers and sidewinders were a little later.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 16 2010, 08:16 AM~16904399
> *Because thats when stuff was made in the USA and people took pride in something they built. Not like it is now when stuff is done as cheaply as possible and substandard is acceptable... like made in China, or assembled in Salt Lake City.
> *


i met this old machinist one time who told me "back when i was young, you went to work with your chest out and your head up high. we took pride in being a machinist, we had our wooden machinist tool boxes and we had self pride and respect for everyone they worked with"



then he said "now days these kids come to work with their fancy degrees, no experience and a metal toolbox, but worst of all these fucking punks HAVE NO PRIDE".


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 16 2010, 08:16 AM~16904399
> *Because thats when stuff was made in the USA and people took pride in something they built. Not like it is now when stuff is done as cheaply as possible and substandard is acceptable... like made in China, or assembled in Salt Lake City.
> *



Is this a clue to what i think it is, i hope not.
:0 :0 :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats up homies... keep this on top

i see abel is online... whats good homie?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 16 2010, 05:16 AM~16904399
> *Because thats when stuff was made in the USA and people took pride in something they built. Not like it is now when stuff is done as cheaply as possible and substandard is acceptable... like made in China, or assembled in Salt Lake City.
> *



LOL


----------



## Bootykit63

> OOOOHHH AAAAHHHH! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 16 2010, 08:14 AM~16905053
> *then he said "now days these kids come to work with their fancy degrees, no experience and a metal toolbox, but worst of all these fucking punks HAVE NO PRIDE".
> *



quote of the year.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 16 2010, 06:16 AM~16904399
> *Because thats when stuff was made in the USA and people took pride in something they built. Not like it is now when stuff is done as cheaply as possible and substandard is acceptable... like made in China, or assembled in Salt Lake City.
> *


fuck you :x:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 16 2010, 12:57 PM~16905869
> *fuck you  :x:
> *


why the crossed fingers?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 16 2010, 07:14 AM~16905053
> *i met this old machinist one time who told me "back when i was young, you went to work with your chest out and your head up high. we took pride in being a machinist, we had our wooden machinist tool boxes and we had self pride and respect for everyone they worked with"
> then he said "now days these kids come to work with their fancy degrees, no experience and a metal toolbox, but worst of all these fucking punks HAVE NO PRIDE".
> *



The above statement is from a Grandfather to a young Tattoo. From that came the baddest 67 in the world. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIPPINIT, Rod Stewart, THE HIGHWAY MAN, KING OF PEARL, Pescos Inc., 

This cant be good hno: hno:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:ugh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 16 2010, 02:27 PM~16907018
> *The above statement is from a Grandfather to a young Tattoo.
> *


well, my granddads name was Low Laws.


seriously that was his real name.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 15 2010, 10:55 PM~16902398
> *This is from a Pesco model 111099-020-
> 
> I'll post the pump image as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pesco sidewinder?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 16 2010, 04:53 PM~16908284
> *pesco sidewinder?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 16 2010, 01:32 PM~16908067
> *well, my granddads name was Low Laws.
> seriously that was his real name.
> *


Did Mr Laws have the first lifted car with Adex?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 16 2010, 03:55 PM~16908297
> *:uh:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Mar 16 2010, 03:55 PM~16908858
> *I personally knew Mr Laws. He was a bad muther fucker. Taught me everything I dont know about aircraft. He gave me my first set of Pesco Wings.
> 
> ***THIS POST HAS BEEN EDITED BY R.STEWART AT 3:54***
> *


i had nothin' to do with it, chief! :angry:


----------



## DIPPINIT

This setup is what inspired me. I fuckin Love it :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Those are called Eemco Sidewinders, lol


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 16 2010, 04:01 PM~16908918
> *This setup is what inspired me. I fuckin Love it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: it doesn't have napalm in the trunk.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Mr Stewart, Cherry Blossom is ready to be picked up. Thanks


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 16 2010, 03:07 PM~16908981
> *
> *


WTF??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 16 2010, 06:06 PM~16908971
> *Mr Stewart, Cherry Blossom is ready to be picked up. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TRUSTY

PLEASE TAKE THIS SHIT TO OFF TOPIC. I AM TRYING TO LEARN WHAT A PESCO SIDEWINDER IS :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 16 2010, 04:09 PM~16909006
> *:roflmao:
> *


at least it lays.... :happysad:


----------



## Matt Damon

used sum sidewinders on a blockbusta movie i did


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

:wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

Don't you guys have your own topic to fuck up? :uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 16 2010, 05:34 PM~16909815
> *Don't you guys have your own topic to fuck up? :uh:
> *




thats whats up abel, lets keep this on track homies...


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 16 2010, 03:50 AM~16904078
> *Taking them apart isn't that hard  :biggrin:
> 
> But with a rebuild manual it isn't too hard to put them back together either. Key is not to lose or damage any parts and you'll be good.
> *


yea wus bidding on a pesco handybook but got outbid hopefully went to someone who is gonna put to good use.maybe even someone on here.


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up abel still want them part #s.not tryin to be rude but u forgot about me homie!


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 15 2010, 09:55 PM~16902398
> *This is from a Pesco model 111099-020-
> 
> I'll post the pump image as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


finally thanks for helpin a lil homie out.much respect man.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 16 2010, 07:01 PM~16910721
> *yea wus bidding on a pesco handybook but got outbid hopefully went to someone who is gonna put to good use.maybe even someone on here.
> *





Hmm...




















But I share :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 16 2010, 10:01 PM~16910721
> *yea wus bidding on a pesco handybook but got outbid hopefully went to someone who is gonna put to good use.maybe even someone on here.
> *


wish I knew more but for what ever reason the people who know don't like to share. This is what makes us different from the other car cultures.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 16 2010, 07:07 PM~16910795
> *Hmm...
> But I share :biggrin:
> *


thats coo if it was u man.aint greedy i was gonna share too.email me


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 16 2010, 07:08 PM~16910799
> *wish I knew more but for what ever reason the people who know don't like to share. This is what makes us different from the other car cultures.
> *



 

It was never an issue in the 70s.
I came back to Lowriding and started buying parts in 2002. It kinda shocked me when people were buying the stuff at approx 10x what I paid. 

I would innocently ask for part numbers, mostly just to catalog and ID parts. Man I found out that just was not a good idea. Met some down right mean and hostel people. Kinda like the owners I met in the surplus stores, after their stuff was ripped off the week before. My type was just not welcomed.

Then I realized there was a growing interest in part numbers and educational material. (Look at all the aircraft threads) I must have 3,000 pages of info I'd like to upload, I'd love to treasure hunt for parts, but for now, I'm happy sharing info. (I don't share it all, and I delete and edit posts when requested). And I never share info I have been ask to keep to myself. 

I don't know what is going to become of aircraft parts prices, dealers and what not. I just never thought much about making money from fellow riders. Seems I have made a few people unhappy with my sites. Maybe I am doing wrong for some, but if someone asks me, I will share, especially when they share with me.    

I guess if I was young I'd might be doing the same thing for a little extra cash.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 16 2010, 07:11 PM~16910836
> *thats coo if it was u man.aint greedy i was gonna share too.email me
> *



Ahh, I did, you have the password? Did you get to the site and fine any goodies?


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 6 2010, 06:52 AM~16812076
> *Reds 779 Pesco Pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 16 2010, 07:11 PM~16910836
> *thats coo if it was u man.aint greedy i was gonna share too.email me
> *



you have a PM


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 16 2010, 05:34 PM~16909815
> *Don't you guys have your own topic to fuck up? :uh:
> *


sorry to get in the mix but i give that a times x2 :0


----------



## Hydros

*The forums will be offline for maintenance from 11am to 2am (pacific)*

I think he means 11PM to 2 AM

Lets get some more posts, only 3 hours left. I'm working on a few more for you. 

My server is trash, so I'm posting here tonight


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 16 2010, 09:08 PM~16910799
> *wish I knew more but for what ever reason the people who know don't like to share. This is what makes us different from the other car cultures.
> *


i dont know man. in EVERY type of automotive culture there are well kept secrets or sometimes just rich yuppies who hoard parts.


with motorcycles you got the rich yuppie types who pay $1000 for a worn out Bates seat or $2000 for a warbird taillight. hot rodders, street rodders, custom builders, etc all have their secrets. 

NONE OF US got this info easily. Ive flown to several different states just to buy parts, the more I bought, the more I learned. It cost me a lot of money over a several year period. Im not going to give away everything I have learned. I was fortunate enough to meet up with an aircraft mechanic who specialized in early hydraulics, he retired a few years ago, I got a lot of insight from that dude, he worked on that stuff almost 50 years. I first started buying parts 10 years ago, its been a lot of fun, but its also been alot of work, fun work, but still work.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2010, 09:51 AM~16914921
> *i dont know man. in EVERY type of automotive culture there are well kept secrets or sometimes just rich yuppies who hoard parts.
> with motorcycles you got the rich yuppie types who pay $1000 for a worn out Bates seat or $2000 for a warbird taillight. hot rodders, street rodders, custom builders, etc all have their secrets.
> 
> NONE OF US got this info easily. Ive flown to several different states just to buy parts, the more I bought, the more I learned. It cost me a lot of money over a several year period. Im not going to give away everything I have learned. I was fortunate enough to meet up with an aircraft mechanic who specialized in early hydraulics, he retired a few years ago, I got a lot of insight from that dude, he worked on that stuff almost 50 years. I first started buying parts 10 years ago, its been a lot of fun, but its also been alot of work, fun work, but still work.
> *



GET BACK TO WORK :twak: :twak:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 17 2010, 09:17 AM~16915060
> *GET BACK TO WORK  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :wave: :sprint:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 16 2010, 07:08 PM~16910799
> *wish I knew more but for what ever reason the people who know don't like to share. This is what makes us different from the other car cultures.
> *


this is not true.I think once you establish a relationship(no ****) and have dealings with people they will share but not right off the back.George,Abel,Jason and Albert have all shared info with me.


----------



## 1229

does anyone have the PESCO animated GIF that i made like 7 years ago.


i cant find it anywhere. :angry:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 17 2010, 10:45 AM~16915205
> *this is not true.I think once you establish a relationship(no ****) and have dealings with people they will share but not right off the back.George,Abel,Jason and Albert have all shared info with me.
> *


I was talking in general, not just parts. I do understand the feeling of entitlement. People do need to pay their dues but ( I know you have been in it longer) in the 15+ years I have been lowriding I see people (not everyone) who figure something out and won't share for the love of the sport, they sell for the love of money. 

Everyone knows where to get a transmission but not everyony knows how to rebuild or even maintain it. If everyone knew the parts numbers people like You, Able, Jason etc who know the parts inside and out would still be the go to guys.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 17 2010, 07:55 AM~16915273
> *I was talking in general, not just parts. I do understand the feeling of entitlement. People do need to pay their dues but ( I know you have been in it longer) in the 15+ years I have been lowriding I see people  (not everyone) who figure something out and won't share for the love of the sport, they sell for the love of money.
> 
> Everyone knows where to get a transmission but not everyony knows how to rebuild or even maintain it. If everyone knew the parts numbers people like You, Able, Jason etc who know the parts inside and out would still be the go to guys.
> *


I have been dealing with a bomb accessories for over 15 years but I will not give out my sources to just anyone.I make money off my parts and thats how I fund my projects.I have a record,am not educated,heavily tattoed so my money situation is limited so if I was to share my sources with just any tom dick or harry I would be screwing myself.This works for me.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 17 2010, 09:55 AM~16915273
> *If everyone knew the parts numbers people like You, Able, Jason etc who know the parts inside and out would still be the go to guys.
> *


I am Jason. :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2010, 08:15 AM~16915381
> *I am Jason. :cheesy:
> *


whats up Jason :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Mar 17 2010, 06:51 AM~16914921-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know man. in EVERY type of automotive culture there are well kept secrets or sometimes just rich yuppies who hoard parts.
> with motorcycles you got the rich yuppie types who pay $1000 for a worn out Bates seat or $2000 for a warbird taillight. hot rodders, street rodders, custom builders, etc all have their secrets.
> 
> NONE OF US got this info easily. Ive flown to several different states just to buy parts, the more I bought, the more I learned. It cost me a lot of money over a several year period. Im not going to give away everything I have learned. I was fortunate enough to meet up with an aircraft mechanic who specialized in early hydraulics, he retired a few years ago, I got a lot of insight from that dude, he worked on that stuff almost 50 years. I first started buying parts 10 years ago, its been a lot of fun, but its also been alot of work, fun work, but still work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 17 2010, 08:07 AM~16915332
> *I have been dealing with a bomb accessories for over 15 years but I will not give out my sources to just anyone.I make money off my parts and thats how I fund my projects.I have a record,am not educated,heavily tattoed so my money situation is limited so if I was to share my sources with just any tom dick or harry I would be screwing myself.This works for me.
> *






Jason, Jaime..

I hear you, I will share my knowledge, but I charge for my services. If I have to spend hours digging through piles of this stuff, go home test it, change out parts and stand behind the stuff I do sell, I have to charge for that. My time is worth something, dont you think?

Its not like you walk in to a warehouse and find stuff right off the shelf. Besides, I dont make a living off this stuff. I have fair prices and will walk people through what I know. I dont claim to be an expert, but I have learned a lot over the years thanks to some old timers. Jason, you have been real respectful to me and shared info. Pre-War is good go to guy,too. The guys I have sold to on LIL are good guys and I appreciate the faith they have in me.

I really do it, because I like chasing down stuff and working on old aircraft parts!.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2010, 08:31 AM~16915505
> *Jason, Jaime..
> 
> I hear you, I will share my knowledge, but I charge for my services. If I have to spend hours digging through piles of this stuff, go home test it, change out parts and stand behind the stuff I do sell, I have to charge for that. My time is worth something, dont you think?
> 
> Its not like you walk in to a warehouse and find stuff right off the shelf. Besides, I dont make a living off this stuff. I have fair prices and will walk people through what I know. I dont claim to be an expert, but I have learned a lot over the years, thanks to some old timers. Tattoo has also been real respectful to me and shared info. Pre-War is good go to guy too...
> 
> I really do it, because I like chasing down stuff and working on old aircraft parts!.
> *


exactly!For instance,people complain about the high price of bomb accessories.I am not expensive but I do make money.People dont see this part of the parts game:Fly to east coast/midwest,rent a car,rent a motel room,eats,walk miles of swap meets,go to titty club,beer,ship stuff back,sit on parts until they sell.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2010, 08:15 AM~16915381
> *I am Jason. :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 17 2010, 07:45 AM~16915205
> *this is not true.I think once you establish a relationship(no ****) and have dealings with people they will share but not right off the back.George,Abel,Jason and Albert have all shared info with me.
> *


agreed.

in my limited time with aircraft i've got some priceless information from jason, mike, brandon and a couple of others. all have been cool once they learned i wasn't looking to scam anyone. 

if i can break down abel's defense then i'm golden. :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2010, 08:31 AM~16915505
> *Jason, Jaime..
> 
> I hear you, I will share my knowledge, but I charge for my services. If I have to spend hours digging through piles of this stuff, go home test it, change out parts and stand behind the stuff I do sell, I have to charge for that. My time is worth something, dont you think?
> 
> Its not like you walk in to a warehouse and find stuff right off the shelf. Besides, I dont make a living off this stuff. I have fair prices and will walk people through what I know. I dont claim to be an expert, but I have learned a lot over the years thanks to some old timers. Jason, you have been real respectful to me and shared info. Pre-War is good go to guy,too. The guys I have sold to on LIL are good guys and I appreciate the faith they have in me.
> 
> I really do it, because I like chasing down stuff and working on old aircraft parts!.
> *


Abel, i couldnt agree with you or the other guys more. as a consumer i will speak up. I could find these parts, i have hookups and could search out parts one by one and get a setup togther. However, for my first setup atleast, and probably the next couple, i choose to go through Abel. I have a lot of confidence in him, he is trust worthy, and a good guy over all. like you guys say, this takes time. time is worth money. and knowledge is worth more. for me to search parts out and look for long periods of time only to have a few that are faulty, fittings that arent correct, etc... isnt worth my time when i can help a homie make a few bucks doin something he loves.. 

we all have passion for this, but like with anything in life we all dont know the ins and outs, and you have to pay the people that do.. screw the people that are jackin prices up so the average guy like myself thinks for a long time he cant possibly afford a setup. the original person i spoke with quoted me a much higher number, with less options, and i had less faith in them than i do Abel. Taht scared me away from aircraft for a couple years honestly. stories of homies gettin ripped off of their hard earned money dont help either. 

at the end of the day, we are all in this culture together. and i have love for anyone that knows more about something than i do. i have gotten nothin but positive help from the homies on this board, and ive learned more in the last couple months than i have my entire life about aircraft just reading here and asking questions. 

its like anything else in life.. right now my car is at my friends dads shop for paint.. he quoted me a super low friend hookup price, but ill give him more when its done because its RIGHT, this is how he makes a living.. its not all about hookups, its about FRIENDSHIPS and doing whats right


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 17 2010, 11:42 AM~16915583
> *exactly!For instance,people complain about the high price of bomb accessories.I am not  expensive but I do make money.People dont see this part of the parts game:Fly to east coast/midwest,rent a car,rent a motel room,eats,walk miles of swap meets,go to titty club,beer,ship stuff back,sit on parts until they sell.
> *


Believe me, I am building a bomb right now and parts are out there but knowing the who where etc is they key. I got a couple of sources going and I trade around. Finding quality parts (I prefer OG or New Old Stock) is a bitch! Then you get there and the shit is junk.

I respect you guys and the trouble you go through to get everything. I didn't say what i meant earlier. I was talking more about know how in general. A couple of you help with questions but for the most part people act like it's all top secret.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 17 2010, 08:56 AM~16915675
> *Abel, i couldnt agree with you or the other guys more. as a consumer i will speak up. I could find these parts, i have hookups and could search out parts one by one and get a setup togther. However, for my first setup atleast, and probably the next couple, i choose to go through Abel. I have a lot of confidence in him, he is trust worthy, and a good guy over all. like you guys say, this takes time. time is worth money. and knowledge is worth more. for me to search parts out and look for long periods of time only to have a few that are faulty, fittings that arent correct, etc... isnt worth my time when i can help a homie make a few bucks doin something he loves..
> 
> we all have passion for this, but like with anything in life we all dont know the ins and outs, and you have to pay the people that do.. screw the people that are jackin prices up so the average guy like myself thinks for a long time he cant possibly afford a setup. the original person i spoke with quoted me a much higher number, with less options, and i had less faith in them than i do Abel. Taht scared me away from aircraft for a couple years honestly. stories of homies gettin ripped off of their hard earned money dont help either.
> 
> at the end of the day, we are all in this culture together. and i have love for anyone that knows more about something than i do. i have gotten nothin but positive help from the homies on this board, and ive learned more in the last couple months than i have my entire life about aircraft just reading here and asking questions.
> 
> its like anything else in life.. right now my car is at my friends dads shop for paint.. he quoted me a super low friend hookup price, but ill give him more when its done because its RIGHT, this is how he makes a living.. its not all about hookups, its about FRIENDSHIPS and doing whats right
> *


Thanks, Todd.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 17 2010, 08:53 AM~16915656
> *agreed.
> 
> in my limited time with aircraft i've got some priceless information from jason, mike, brandon and a couple of others. all have been cool once they learned i wasn't looking to scam anyone.
> 
> if i can break down abel's defense then i'm golden.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Im a phone call or PM away... :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2010, 09:09 AM~16915765
> *Thanks, Todd.
> *




no problem homie.. i would direct business to you any day.. a stand up homie that delivers quality product... thats hard to find now adays..


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2010, 10:40 AM~16915184
> *:wave:  :sprint:
> *



THAT IS PRETTY FAST FOR YOU AINT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2010, 09:12 AM~16915783
> *LOL! Im a phone call or PM away... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Mar 17 2010, 10:17 AM~16915405-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up Jason  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 17 2010, 10:50 AM~16915641
> *:scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres too many cracker Jasons. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Mar 17 2010, 11:55 AM~16916081
> *THAT IS PRETTY FAST FOR YOU AINT IT  :biggrin:
> *


yea, you know damn well i dont move that fast. :cheesy:


----------



## Hipstreet

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 17 2010, 04:47 PM~16918703
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## painloc21

Does anybody have a list of part #'s for aircraft hydro parts that are most commonly used they would share with me? Im more then willing to find the parts myself and will do all the leg work i just need part #'s to get me started. Im not looking to make any money off these parts i just want to build a aircraft set up for my 51.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2010, 10:31 AM~16915505
> *Jason, Jaime..
> 
> I hear you, I will share my knowledge, but I charge for my services. If I have to spend hours digging through piles of this stuff, go home test it, change out parts and stand behind the stuff I do sell, I have to charge for that. My time is worth something, dont you think?
> 
> Its not like you walk in to a warehouse and find stuff right off the shelf. Besides, I dont make a living off this stuff. I have fair prices and will walk people through what I know. I dont claim to be an expert, but I have learned a lot over the years thanks to some old timers. Jason, you have been real respectful to me and shared info. Pre-War is good go to guy,too. The guys I have sold to on LIL are good guys and I appreciate the faith they have in me.
> 
> I really do it, because I like chasing down stuff and working on old aircraft parts!.
> *


One of those guys would be me :h5: , I also have bought parts from Mr.Lac, HustlerSpank, Pre-War twice, OldiesCC52 and TOPFAN all good people, no problems what so ever.......... also TATTOO-76, Jaime from Viejitos and Edmund have shared some good info which I really appreciate.


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2010, 04:31 PM~16919121
> *:wave:
> *



Back atcha :biggrin:
:wave: 




Nice find TOPFAN :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 17 2010, 04:23 PM~16919540
> *Back atcha :biggrin:
> :wave:
> Nice find TOPFAN :biggrin:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16920064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rebuilt?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2010, 05:25 PM~16920069
> *Thanks!
> *



any news Abel? no hurry... just curious LOL


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 17 2010, 07:02 PM~16920953
> *any news Abel? no hurry... just curious LOL
> *



when you are ready! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2010, 08:02 PM~16921769
> *when you are ready! :biggrin:
> *



im ready homie... money sittin here ... lemme see whats up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 18 2010, 02:24 AM~16920064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 You got them in the future? :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

this should be on top for LIFE...

and yeah, Abel is funny with the misdated camera LOL


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2010, 01:05 PM~16917861
> *theres too many cracker Jasons.  :cheesy:
> *


i'm telling you. 

if you're white and not named jason then it's robert. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 18 2010, 05:14 AM~16924900
> *:0 You got them in the future?  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


Abel just proved that 2012 isnt the end of the world. :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 18 2010, 02:32 PM~16928896
> *Abel just proved that 2012 isnt the end of the world. :cheesy:
> *



LOL!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 17 2010, 07:24 PM~16920064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice find Abel. I guess in the future they finally scaped out the B-52's they came out of... Amazing those planes made in the 50's are planned on being used well into 2030's


----------



## Hydros

FIT FOR FRAMING  










Looks like another 1,400 pages in 4 books, coming to a website near you.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 18 2010, 08:07 PM~16930543
> *FIT FOR FRAMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another 1,400 pages in 4 books, coming to a website near you.
> *


nice find Tony how's everything going?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 18 2010, 03:45 PM~16929468
> *Nice find Abel. I guess in the future they finally scaped out the B-52's they came out of... Amazing those planes made in the 50's are planned on being used well into 2030's
> *


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 18 2010, 06:11 PM~16930576
> *nice find Tony how's everything going?
> *


Jay! you stranger.  

I've been a tad under the weather these past few months, otherwise still kicking and keeping busy.

How about you, keeping all the women off your back? I never remember who got married or had babies. 



In keeping with the spirit of this new aircraft topic...
MORE AIRCRAFT PICS TO COME


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 17 2010, 05:50 PM~16920251
> *rebuilt?
> *



all og....the tops were replaced...the bottom on the left is factory certified rebuilt and never used....

I found this today...NOS ..a lil shelf wear,but an OG ADEL and brand new... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

Wow, what a find, seems my post is almost nothing compared with that!

Anyways for you Weston collectors...


----------



## Hydros

I am looking for the blue prints for the Adel, I guess that would be a find.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 18 2010, 08:07 PM~16931868
> *Wow, what a find, seems my post is almost nothing compared with that!
> 
> Anyways for you Weston collectors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTMFT Abel you have a PM!


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 17 2010, 03:36 PM~16919170
> *Does anybody have a list of part #'s for aircraft hydro parts that are most commonly used they would share with me? Im more then willing to find the parts myself and will do all the leg work i just need part #'s to get me started. Im not looking to make any money off these parts i just want to build a aircraft set up for my 51.
> *


abel is a very reputable guy.he should be of some help to u.dont know ne part #s myself so cant help u out there.but the links u sent me kinda helped but i need parts #s too.if u want a setup abel (TOPFAN) is the man.along with many others on this great thread.so just ask around look through all the pages in this thread and others and u can probly find wut ur lookin for.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 18 2010, 08:34 PM~16932227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice dump abel.wut size fittings do u use for these dumps?nice tony.thanks for the info.keep them og pics comin


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 19 2010, 02:12 PM~16938748
> *TTMFT Abel you have a PM!
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 19 2010, 02:14 PM~16938767
> *abel is a very reputable guy.he should be of some help to u.dont know ne part #s myself so cant help u out there.but the links u sent me kinda helped but i need parts #s too.if u want a setup abel (TOPFAN) is the man.along with many others on this great thread.so just ask around look through all the pages in this thread and others and u can probly find wut ur lookin for.
> *



Abel is the MAN!


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Mar 19 2010, 03:14 PM~16938767
> *abel is a very reputable guy.he should be of some help to u.dont know ne part #s myself so cant help u out there.but the links u sent me kinda helped but i need parts #s too.if u want a setup abel (TOPFAN) is the man.along with many others on this great thread.so just ask around look through all the pages in this thread and others and u can probly find wut ur lookin for.
> *



Thanks homie. I have started a list of part #'s i have got from a couple different web sites including in this thread. once i check them all and am sure they are the real deal i will make the list available to anyone interested. If anyone can help me out and post some part #'s or pm them to me it would be helpful. Im a hands on type of guy so its not that i dont want to break the bread and buy a setup its just that if i can do it myself then thats the route im going to go.


----------



## TOPFAN

:0 "If you dont know, you ax somebody!"

ALL AIRCRAFT FITTINGS


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 07:04 PM~16941450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 "If you dont know, you ax somebody!"
> 
> ALL AIRCRAFT FITTINGS
> *



Thats right, Spread the good news, lol


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 19 2010, 08:19 PM~16941630
> *Thats right, Spread the good news, lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 08:04 PM~16941450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 "If you dont know, you ax somebody!"
> 
> ALL AIRCRAFT FITTINGS
> *



DAAAAAMN Abel! 

shit homie, that makes me wanna chrome out the setup u doin for me... maybe next winter ill tear it apart and chrome it all out.. thats lookin NICE... 

those #8s look REAL good on there homie


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 08:04 PM~16941450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 "If you dont know, you ax somebody!"
> 
> ALL AIRCRAFT FITTINGS
> *


is that for the Caddy Abel?


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 09:04 PM~16941450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 "If you dont know, you ax somebody!"
> 
> ALL AIRCRAFT FITTINGS
> *


Looks amazing Abel!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

dont think thats Abels caddy setup he has chromed end caps for the 777s for his... 

sure makes me wanna save up some money and get polishin and chromin


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 10:04 PM~16941450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 "If you dont know, you ax somebody!"
> 
> ALL AIRCRAFT FITTINGS
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 19 2010, 11:23 PM~16943230
> *is that for the Caddy Abel?
> *



Hi Jaime..

This is for a guy in Oxnard...He sent the the pump out to be candied and chromed out...This pump belongs to Todd. Ill post pics when its done.  

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I love doing this stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 18 2010, 08:24 PM~16930715
> *Jay! you stranger.
> 
> I've been a tad under the weather these past few months, otherwise still kicking and keeping busy.
> 
> How about you, keeping all the women off your back?  I never remember who got married or had babies.
> In keeping with the spirit of this new aircraft topic...
> MORE AIRCRAFT PICS TO COME
> *



Hope you feel better... Only one woman on my back.. LMAO I'm married now. I look forward to seeing your posts


----------



## Mr Impala

Here are the Hydr-aire dumps

Hydraulic soleniod control valve (electric control valve) aka DUMPS

#12 aka "Monster Green" part number 45564

#8 aka "8 Round" part number 4952

#8 aka "8 Round" part number 4954A

#6 aka "6 Round" part 38-013
Adel Side winder Part number 28359-10 & 28395-11

Pesco 777 Part number 1E-777-JC-1 aka (mini roosters)

Pesco 280 (L/N) motor Part number 1E-R280 aka (screemie mimi)

Pesco 280 (Air Assoc Motor) part number 1E-R280

Pesco 280 (General Electric Motor) part number 1E-R280

Pesco 251 (B/D) part number 1E-251-DC aka (roosters)

Emmco pump, motors part number D-751, pump strato part number 67v0300
adel 15566
adel 23383-1


----------



## TOPFAN

Pesco EQ ID 397 G

Bendix EQ 409370-0-1

PESCO SHOTGUN 1E-521 DC

GOOD PLACE TO RUMMAGE THROUGH:

http://www.apexelectronic.com/

ENJOY! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

thats whats up... get them numbers out there and help the homies


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 08:15 AM~16944516
> *Pesco EQ ID 397 G
> *


i need to find one of these cheap LOL


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

just to add,part numbers are only half the battle :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 20 2010, 09:20 AM~16944848
> *just to add,part numbers are only half the battle :biggrin:
> *


less than half homie..


----------



## painloc21

Thank you guys for the part #'s. I have already found a large portion of what i am looking for!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 20 2010, 10:57 AM~16945305
> *Thank you guys for the part #'s. I have already found a large portion of what i am looking for!
> *


SINCE WE BEEN SO GENOROUS, POST UP YOUR CONNECTION..!  


What are the odds that you are gonna share your info... :dunno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 11:27 AM~16945471
> *SINCE WE BEEN SO GENOROUS, POST UP YOUR CONNECTION..!
> What are the odds that you are gonna share your info... :dunno:
> *


good call out... im betting 0% that he gives up the info... 

sucks taht something so pure is tainted by so many people.. 

anyways Abel, hows shit by you?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 20 2010, 11:30 AM~16945492
> *good call out... im betting 0% that he gives up the info...
> 
> sucks taht something so pure is tainted by so many people..
> 
> anyways Abel, hows shit by you?
> *



everythings good, HOMIE!


----------



## touchdowntodd

good to hear abel good to hear.. 

dont let the haters get you down man, u still one of the best in the game, and you treat strangers like family.. thats how it SHOULD BE...


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 12:27 PM~16945471
> *SINCE WE BEEN SO GENOROUS, POST UP YOUR CONNECTION..!
> What are the odds that you are gonna share your info... :dunno:
> *



This is what i have so far. Probably old news to you guys but here it is.

http://www.dodson.com/dodson_inventory.html
http://www.warbirdrelics.com/index.htm
http://www.armair.com/services.html#storage
http://www.aircraftaccessoriesofok.com/index.html
http://www.tradewindsaircraftsupplyinc.com/

My Uncle is retired army and is talking to some people for me that he knows personally. And my old ladies grandpa is a retired aircraft mechanic from ww2 and i am going to go talk to him today. If any of those pan out and are open to the public i will pass their info along as well. So far just from contacting the people at the websites above i have found pumps and dumps. Im still looking for eq's and what not. But again thanks for all the part #'s. Again im not in this to make any money. After i find what i need i will probably never look again until i need another set up.


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 20 2010, 12:30 PM~16945492
> *good call out... im betting 0% that he gives up the info...
> 
> sucks taht something so pure is tainted by so many people..
> 
> anyways Abel, hows shit by you?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Damn homie give me a chance to answer you PM before you get so cynical. :biggrin: What i have so far is nothing special and probably places you guys already knew about but im trying. And anytime i find something new i will share it here. Like i said im not in this to make any money. You will never see me selling aircraft parts.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 20 2010, 12:39 PM~16945889
> *This is what i have so far. Probably old news to you guys but here it is.
> 
> http://www.dodson.com/dodson_inventory.html
> http://www.warbirdrelics.com/index.htm
> http://www.armair.com/services.html#storage
> http://www.aircraftaccessoriesofok.com/index.html
> http://www.tradewindsaircraftsupplyinc.com/
> 
> My Uncle is retired army and is talking to some people for me that he knows personally. And my old ladies grandpa is a retired aircraft mechanic from ww2 and i am going to go talk to him today. If any of those pan out and are open to the public i will pass their info along as well. So far just from contacting the people at the websites above i have found pumps and dumps. Im still looking for eq's and what not. But again thanks for all the part #'s. Again im not in this to make any money. After i find what i need i will probably never look again until i need another set up.
> *



I been to all these they are high dollar, but thanks for the info though! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2010, 08:10 AM~16944493
> *Here are the Hydr-aire dumps
> 
> Hydraulic soleniod control valve (electric control valve) aka DUMPS
> 
> #12 aka "Monster Green" part number 45564
> 
> #8 aka "8 Round" part number 4952
> 
> #8 aka "8 Round" part number 4954A
> 
> #6 aka "6 Round" part 38-013
> Adel Side winder Part number 28359-10 & 28395-11
> 
> Pesco 777 Part number 1E-777-JC-1 aka (mini roosters)
> 
> Pesco 280 (L/N) motor Part number 1E-R280 aka (screemie mimi)
> 
> Pesco 280 (Air Assoc Motor) part number 1E-R280
> 
> Pesco 280 (General Electric Motor) part number 1E-R280
> 
> Pesco 251 (B/D) part number 1E-251-DC aka (roosters)
> 
> Emmco pump, motors part number D-751, pump strato part number 67v0300
> adel 15566
> adel 23383-1
> *





> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 08:15 AM~16944516
> *Pesco EQ ID 397 G
> 
> Bendix EQ 409370-0-1
> 
> PESCO SHOTGUN 1E-521  DC
> 
> GOOD PLACE TO RUMMAGE THROUGH:
> 
> http://www.apexelectronic.com/
> 
> ENJOY!  :biggrin:
> *



Now this is what I like to see, and to think I was offering to pay for part numbers a few years back. Even Rollin shared a few numbers awhile back. Looks like a new attitude is coming to Lowriding. :thumbsup: If this keeps up, I'll need to open up my sites to everyone. Some of you really should become full contributing members to pesco.us and squaredump.com/data (not smf). if you want some juicy part numbers.

Sad thing is, sooner or later, this thread may or may not end up like the other aircraft threads,  Right click and save all you can!


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 03:38 PM~16946718
> *I been to all these they are high dollar, but thanks for the info though! :biggrin:
> *


High dollar is an understatement, one of those places wanted over 2 grand for a bendix eq


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Mar 20 2010, 03:58 PM~16946805
> *High dollar is an understatement, one of those places wanted over 2 grand for a bendix eq
> *



Another sad thing is, some people ruin it for all of us, so they can keep the prices high. I have helped some guys with sweet deals and then they wont return the favor. 

Its funny, they think they are gonna corner the market! :uh: Its cool, I dont give a fuck about making money off this shit, I just do it because it keeps me from getting in trouble!


----------



## liljoefromkc

thanks again to all.i like that u guys are sharing alot of info u guys worked really hard to get.even though u have given me a lot of info abel i will still end up buyin stuff from u.just need to get my money up.THANKS AGAIN TO ALL.


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 04:38 PM~16946718
> *I been to all these they are high dollar, but thanks for the info though! :biggrin:
> *



Yeah i haven't got and quotes back from them yet so i didn't know they were high. Like i said i will keep looking. Im at least a year if not 2 off from even needing the setup so i have given myself plenty of time to learn. This topic has been extremely helpful! Thanks again to everyone who posted part #'s, pics and info!


----------



## Hydros

I was reading something called The Boeing swap meet, (just a name). where folks come from miles around to sell on the side of the road, I think it stretched out to more than a mile. Just the name makes me want to go and check it out. 

Almost every weekend I used to hit up as many swapmeets and surplus stores I could in San Diego, on a regular basic I would find some great deals. $10.00 could get you a motor or dump valve easily. I recall seeing bins of aircraft fittings. And guys were always selling or giving me stuff. In my part of town I cut out and lowered a lot of cars and did a little side business with Otto hydraulics. So people knew I was into buying almost anything and would see me first. I often wonder what I would have now if I hadn't left Lowriding for those 20 years. :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 09:31 AM~16944353
> *Hi Jaime..
> 
> This is for a guy in Oxnard...He sent the the pump out to be candied and chromed out...This pump belongs to Todd. Ill post pics when its done.
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments guys, I love doing this stuff. :biggrin:
> *


Chiques


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 06:25 PM~16946939
> *I dont give a fuck about making money off this shit, I just do it because it keeps me from getting in trouble!
> *


 :werd: 

as long as i dont lose money, im happy. i took a 2 year break from touching any of this stuff, but here lately its become fun again. 



(i swear i will post pics soon) :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 03:25 PM~16946939
> *Another sad thing is, some people ruin it for all of us, so they can keep the prices high. I have helped some guys with sweet deals and then they wont return the favor.
> 
> Its funny, they think they are gonna corner the market! :uh: Its cool, I dont give a fuck about making money off this shit, I just do it because it keeps me from getting in trouble!
> *



Thats why I respect you Abel. Some talk it, you live it. There has been many many pages of aircraft topics, and how many people can actually show 1 pic of a setup they have built and put to use?? And to make it harder... A setup they built for themselves, by themselves for their own car??? thats why I joke around in here all the time, and act like a payaso, because I see the BS and fronts so I treat it like that.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2010, 09:13 PM~16947942
> *Thats why I respect you Abel. Some talk it, you live it. There has been many many pages of aircraft topics, and how many people can actually show 1 pic of a setup they have built and put to use?? And to make it harder... A setup they built for themselves, by themselves for their own car??? thats why I joke around in here all the time, and act like a payaso, because I see the BS and fronts  so I treat it like that.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2010, 07:13 PM~16947942
> *Thats why I respect you Abel. Some talk it, you live it. There has been many many pages of aircraft topics, and how many people can actually show 1 pic of a setup they have built and put to use?? And to make it harder... A setup they built for themselves, by themselves for their own car??? thats why I joke around in here all the time, and act like a payaso, because I see the BS and fronts  so I treat it like that.
> *


All day everyday   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Theres a badass car by his work bench


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2010, 07:13 PM~16947942
> *Thats why I respect you Abel. Some talk it, you live it. There has been many many pages of aircraft topics, and how many people can actually show 1 pic of a setup they have built and put to use?? And to make it harder... A setup they built for themselves, by themselves for their own car??? thats why I joke around in here all the time, and act like a payaso, because I see the BS and fronts  so I treat it like that.
> *



I dont know how I get anything done, because I am always on here! I can do a little wrenching..run to the computer, run back!...its a vicous cycle!

The best is yet to come! Tony, post some more pictures you got some great stuff, lets teach the youngsters. When I get my last batch of hook ups, Im gonna tell everyone my secret spot. I am even gonna tell them to say, "Abel sent me"..


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2010, 07:13 PM~16947942
> *Thats why I respect you Abel. Some talk it, you live it. There has been many many pages of aircraft topics, and how many people can actually show 1 pic of a setup they have built and put to use?? And to make it harder... A setup they built for themselves, by themselves for their own car??? thats why I joke around in here all the time, and act like a payaso, because I see the BS and fronts  so I treat it like that.
> *



no better homie in the game than Abel


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 09:04 PM~16941450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 "If you dont know, you ax somebody!"
> 
> ALL AIRCRAFT FITTINGS
> *


Damn, nice job :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 20 2010, 08:38 PM~16948668
> *Damn, nice job :biggrin:
> *



Thank you!


----------



## TOPFAN

This is pic for my homie in Illinois..I hope you like it!


----------



## Hydros

kinda looks like an Adel?










Got if from a homebuilt plane site, I hope to contact the guy for more info on it.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 20 2010, 10:34 PM~16949649
> *kinda looks like an Adel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got if from a homebuilt plane site, I hope to contact the guy for more info on it.
> *











cool!


----------



## Hydros

http://www.aero-web.org/museums/ca.htm


Museum	Visitor rating	City
Aero Nostalgia Inc. Stockton
Air Force Flight Test Center Museum Edwards AFB
Blackbird Airpark Palmdale
California ANG - 144th FW, Fresno Fresno
California ANG - 146th AW, Channel Islands Point Mugu
California ANG - 163rd ARG, Riverside Riverside
California Science Center Los Angeles
Castle Air Museum Atwater
Edward F. Beale Museum Beale AFB
Hiller Aviation Museum San Carlos
Jet Propulsion Laboratory - Visitor Center Pasadena
MCAS El Toro Historical Foundation Irvine
March Field Air Museum Riverside
McClellan Aviation Museum McClellan AFB
Milestones of Flight Museum Lancaster
Minter Field Air Museum Shafter
Museum of Flying Santa Monica
NAF El Centro El Centro
NAS Miramar San Diego
NASA Ames Research Center Moffett Field
NASA Dryden Flight Research Facility - Visitor Center Edwards
Pacific Coast Air Museum Santa Rosa
San Diego Aerospace Museum San Diego
Santa Maria Museum of Flight Santa Maria
Silver Wings Aviation Museum Mather AFB
The Air Museum "Planes of Fame" Chino
Travis Air Force Museum Travis AFB
Western Aerospace Museum Oakland
Western Museum of Flight Hawthorne
Wings of History San Martin
Yankee Air Corps Museum Chino



or:

http://www.aero-web.org/museums/museums.htm

http://www.aoe.vt.edu/~mason/Mason/museums.bills.html

http://www.richard-seaman.com/Aircraft/Museums/index.html

http://yellowairplane.com/Museums.htm


----------



## Hydros

Did someone post on here that the Adel power packs came from a Lockheed?


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 10:37 PM~16949230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pic for my homie in Illinois..I hope you like it!
> *


I likey!!! I cant thank u enough for giv'n me D opportunity 2 add these to my collection. 

Not enough GOOD things can said bout Abel and his business practices!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 21 2010, 02:02 AM~16950241
> *Did someone post on here that the Adel power packs came from a Lockheed?
> *


Sidewinders came from the Lockheed Constellation.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 21 2010, 12:34 AM~16949649
> *kinda looks like an Adel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got if from a homebuilt plane site, I hope to contact the guy for more info on it.
> *


i see a #4 Appliance Parker in there. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Mar 21 2010, 08:48 AM~16951245
> *I likey!!!  I cant thank u enough for giv'n me D opportunity 2 add these to my collection.
> 
> Not enough GOOD things can said bout Abel and his business practices!
> *



I see your doing big things. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 21 2010, 02:48 PM~16953508
> *I see your doing big things.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Try'n homie.

How u been?


----------



## chosen one

THANK,S AGAIN FOR HOOKING ME UP ABEL THIS IS WHAT I PICKED UP TODAY FROM ABEL HE STILL HAS SMALL STOCK LEFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 21 2010, 07:27 AM~16951393
> *Sidewinders came from the Lockheed Constellation.
> *


 thanks



Anyone have any info on these companies? All are or where located in Calif.

K & A Parts CO

Aircomponents West

Lee Air CO Inc

KAL NELSON AVIATION


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 20 2010, 10:34 PM~16949649
> *kinda looks like an Adel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got if from a homebuilt plane site, I hope to contact the guy for more info on it.
> *


The Gentleman that owns it emailed back, said he bought if from KAL NELSON AVIATION about 38 years ago, hopefully Monday I'll get info on the data tag.


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 21 2010, 04:57 PM~16954581
> *The Gentleman that owns it emailed back, said he bought if from KAL NELSON AVIATION about 38 years ago, hopefully Monday I'll get info on the data tag.
> *


coo.keep schoolin tony.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 21 2010, 04:55 PM~16954564
> * thanks
> Anyone have any info on these companies?  All are or where located in Calif.
> 
> K & A Parts CO
> 
> Aircomponents West
> 
> Lee Air CO Inc
> 
> KAL NELSON AVIATION
> *



:0


----------



## touchdowntodd

Abel droppin by to kick some knowledge... watch out boys when he speaks we all learn! 

hows my setup homie? hahaha... i cant stop thinkin bout how it will look!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 21 2010, 06:32 PM~16955253
> *Abel droppin by to kick some knowledge... watch out boys when he speaks we all learn!
> 
> hows my setup homie? hahaha... i cant stop thinkin bout how it will look!
> *


This will be shipped out tommorow, I hope you like it! LOL!


----------



## touchdowntodd

ummmm...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 21 2010, 07:53 PM~16955886
> *ummmm...
> *



ahh...... come on!!! youll be real old school!!!












































JUST KIDDING!


----------



## touchdowntodd

abel... ur a cool ass homie cause you have a good sense of humor LOL.. 

now for the real pics, hopefully i see them this week haha...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 21 2010, 05:23 PM~16955194
> *:0
> *


What's up Abel, I heard you just paid a visit to David and picked up some stuff! :cheesy: :cheesy: What did you get?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 21 2010, 09:57 PM~16957475
> *What's up Abel, I heard you just paid a visit to David and picked up some stuff!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  What did you get?
> *


he gave this up...and some OG ADELS!


----------



## Hydros

I wanted to add, when you don't know the PSI or GPM of a pump, if you take the HP and AMPs you may or may not come to approx flow and pressure.

EXAMPLE:

HP = GPM
AMPS = PSIx10

Not to be engraved in stone, but having studied tons of specs, it's in the ball park for some power packs.

There are some Pesco power packs that are really electric medium pressure (but called high pressure) oil pumps. I have used the #736, it's kinda slow, but does work, with regular 1.25" cylinders, (If I remember correctly).


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 21 2010, 09:02 PM~16957549
> *he gave this up...and some OG ADELS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good score, he has more!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 21 2010, 11:26 PM~16958419
> *good score, he has more!!  :biggrin:
> *



high pressure stuff and dumps...


----------



## Rod Stewart

THAT DUDE or the fella with the missle tanks - get at me on this one!  



















hell with a best trunk award - drop bombs on the competition! :cheesy:


----------



## Bootykit63

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 AM~16960932
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd

Abel... got any pics of my real stuff, or still waitin on the tanks: lol.. u killed me with taht pic


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 22 2010, 08:44 AM~16960157
> *THAT DUDE or the fella with the missle tanks - get at me on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell with a best trunk award - drop bombs on the competition!  :cheesy:
> *



I WANT. :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt homies... 

for those of us still learning from all you guys

thanks again for droppin all the knowledge and the help you have given us


----------



## TOPFAN

I believe actions speak louder than words... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 22 2010, 09:37 PM~16966857
> *I believe actions speak louder han words... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 fuckin beautiful


----------



## RidinLowBC

:0 they are beautiful


----------



## TOPFAN

3 User(s) are reading this topic ( 1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RidinLowBC, TOPFAN












:wave:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 22 2010, 07:37 PM~16966857
> *I believe actions speak louder than words... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GREYTREY

I have 2 pesco eqs i need to test b4 i design my set-up around them. being that they are hard to rebuild, I want to make sure they in good shape. Im guessing i can put a guage at each out port and run fluid to the in port. how much pressure should I test them with and is there and other signs of failure of these eqs.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Mar 23 2010, 12:17 AM~16970617
> *I have 2 pesco eqs i need to test b4 i design my set-up around them. being that they are hard to rebuild, I want to make sure they in good shape. Im guessing i can put a guage at each out port and run fluid to the in port. how much pressure should I test them with and is there and other signs of failure of these eqs.
> *



You should ask Ted. You said you spent a few Geez with him :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 22 2010, 07:45 PM~16968051
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic ( 1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RidinLowBC, TOPFAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


Very nic work Mr Fan. Looks like a setup I am building for Cherry Blossom Tattoo-63


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Mar 23 2010, 05:42 AM~16971463
> *You should ask Ted. You said you spent a few Geez with him :yes:  :yes:
> *


cant get ahold of him smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

lets keep this on top... every day, ALL DAY


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:30 AM~16973340
> *cant get ahold of him smart ass :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 22 2010, 09:37 PM~16966857
> *I believe actions speak louder than words... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: Very nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

[email protected]@@CK...off the rocker!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 23 2010, 01:45 PM~16975014
> *[email protected]@@CK...off the rocker!!
> *


what up tommy?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 23 2010, 06:58 AM~16971541
> *Very nic work Mr Fan. Looks like a setup I am building for Cherry Blossom Tattoo-63
> *


you bastard.  

copyright infringement!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 23 2010, 01:45 PM~16975014
> *[email protected]@@CK...off the rocker!!
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 23 2010, 04:09 PM~16975196
> *you bastard.
> 
> copyright infringement!
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 22 2010, 07:36 PM~16966840
> *ttt homies...
> 
> for those of us still learning from all you guys
> 
> thanks again for droppin all the knowledge and the help you have given us
> *




X2


----------



## CARROT

I'll see if I can post some pics of what I'm working on.


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 22 2010, 07:37 PM~16966857
> *I believe actions speak louder than words... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S FOR SURE!!


----------



## Hydros

Can't recall if I already post this, anyways, looking a little better.

Found out what I may use for a tank easily holds 200PSI 











This setup does have almost all original fittings and O-rings from the 70s


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 22 2010, 07:37 PM~16966857
> *I believe actions speak louder than words... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good Abel..........


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 23 2010, 06:19 PM~16977496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RHINO PUMP! :0


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 22 2010, 07:37 PM~16966857
> *I believe actions speak louder than words... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !!!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2010, 07:10 AM~16944493
> *Here are the Hydr-aire dumps
> 
> Hydraulic soleniod control valve (electric control valve) aka DUMPS
> 
> #12 aka "Monster Green" part number 45564
> 
> #8 aka "8 Round" part number 4952
> 
> #8 aka "8 Round" part number 4954A
> 
> #6 aka "6 Round" part 38-013
> Adel Side winder Part number 28359-10 & 28395-11
> 
> Pesco 777 Part number 1E-777-JC-1 aka (mini roosters)
> 
> Pesco 280 (L/N) motor Part number 1E-R280 aka (screemie mimi)
> 
> Pesco 280 (Air Assoc Motor) part number 1E-R280
> 
> Pesco 280 (General Electric Motor) part number 1E-R280
> 
> Pesco 251 (B/D) part number 1E-251-DC aka (roosters)
> 
> Emmco pump, motors part number D-751, pump strato part number 67v0300
> 
> adel 15566
> adel 23383-1
> *


What are these part #'s for, dumps?


----------



## DIPPINIT

Dont get too escited about part number.s most those listed have lomg dried up. Still a chance though :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 24 2010, 08:37 AM~16984616
> *Dont get too escited about part number.s most those listed have lomg dried up. Still a chance though :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, and all the Aircraft warehouse's that never call you back, ignore your emails, etc...arrogence...


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 24 2010, 09:12 AM~16984918
> *Yeah, and all the Aircraft warehouse's that never call you back, ignore your emails, etc...arrogence...
> *


ill call homie, they wanna hear a white boys voice LOL LOL LOL 

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 24 2010, 09:13 AM~16984923
> *ill call homie, they wanna hear a white boys voice LOL LOL LOL
> 
> :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 Yup...


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 21 2010, 05:55 PM~16954564
> * thanks
> Anyone have any info on these companies?  All are or where located in Calif.
> 
> K & A Parts CO
> 
> Aircomponents West
> 
> Lee Air CO Inc
> 
> KAL NELSON AVIATION*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16966857
> *I believe actions speak louder than words... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GODDAMN...love how that looks....Nice job!


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up abel them pumps came out nice man.


----------



## touchdowntodd

hopefully abel posts pics of my setup this week... :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 24 2010, 02:04 PM~16987834
> *hopefully abel posts pics of my setup this week...  :wave:  :wave:
> *


are you talking about this one? :biggrin: Think we got the old school look?


----------



## drasticbean

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 24 2010, 09:19 PM~16990414
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


sup homie?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 24 2010, 09:17 PM~16990393
> *are you talking about this one?  :biggrin: Think we got the old school look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you are on it Abel!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 24 2010, 09:20 PM~16990429
> *you are on it Abel!
> *


(no ****) :wow:


----------



## six 2

FUNNY THING IS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING THESE UNITS FOR 25 YEARS. DIDN'T KNOW THEY WERE THIS POPULAR. I AM A AEROSPACE ENGINEER. :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 24 2010, 07:20 PM~16990429
> *you are on it Abel!
> *



Dope...nice job Abel.

They ya go Todd...lucky man


----------



## TOPFAN

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TOPFAN, ss62vert, abelblack65


:wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 24 2010, 05:17 PM~16990393
> *are you talking about this one?  :biggrin: Think we got the old school look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1500 psi check valve?


----------



## abelblack65

wuts up Abel!

Hope all is well.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 24 2010, 06:17 PM~16990393
> *are you talking about this one?  :biggrin: Think we got the old school look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck homie... u werent lyin bout the tanks ,.. they are DEAD ON ... 

thats the shit homie... damn... couldnt be happier..


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 24 2010, 07:44 PM~16991440
> *1500 psi check valve?
> *


.......and a 1500 psi dump.Thats all you need for an AIRCRAFT set up.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 24 2010, 06:56 PM~16991624
> *Thats all you need for an for an AIRCRAFT set up.
> *


Yes I know.  Not a lot of folks know that the RED check valve are 1500 psi.


----------



## touchdowntodd

fuck man, cant get over it, cant stop starin at it!

this is why i bump the homie Abel so much, he came through for me for REAL


----------



## spikekid999

:0


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 24 2010, 08:37 AM~16984616
> *Dont get too escited about part number.s most those listed have lomg dried up. Still a chance though :biggrin:
> *


So what used to be cheap and plentiful is no longer? We could be forced to buy aircraft parts form the 70-90s now? Yuck.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 24 2010, 06:20 PM~16991149
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TOPFAN, ss62vert, abelblack65
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep it on top homies.. 

i see tommy is online whats up homie? my setup is almost ready.. !


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 24 2010, 08:40 PM~16992176
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why is this in here?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 25 2010, 03:23 PM~16998239
> *why is this in here?
> *


flying motorcycle?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 24 2010, 07:55 PM~16992417
> *So what used to be cheap and plentiful is no longer?  We could be forced to buy aircraft parts form the 70-90s now?  Yuck.*



Better for me. I have what I need :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 25 2010, 03:57 PM~16998562
> *flying motorcycle?
> *


with hydraulics


:roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 25 2010, 01:53 PM~16999107
> *Better for me. I have what I need :biggrin:
> *


you better have some spares.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## touchdowntodd

damn WTF abel!


----------



## Hydros

:worship: 

right click and save 

That's a keeper!!

More, MORE!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 21 2010, 03:23 PM~16954365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK,S AGAIN FOR HOOKING ME UP ABEL THIS  IS WHAT I PICKED UP TODAY FROM ABEL HE STILL HAS SMALL STOCK LEFT          :thumbsup:
> *


another set up coming soon 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

what is that or those to the far right?

I would pay for some of the info and pics you guys throw on here


----------



## TOPFAN

I hope that the guy that sent me that pic, dont get mad at me for posting it.

I could not help myself!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2010, 05:24 PM~16999374
> *with hydraulics
> :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2010, 04:19 PM~17000595
> *I hope that the guy that sent me that pic, dont get mad at me for posting it.
> 
> I could not help myself!
> *


I can't blame you. I've already emailed it out. 

BTW, I did get back the numbers and more pics of that strange looking power pack. If and when I locate it, I will share the info.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2010, 02:45 PM~16999611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2010, 05:45 PM~16999611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i will be on the first flight out there TONIGHT.


(no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

working on some tanks. the 2 tanks for this setup are from 1947 and 1951.



i bead blasted them before i cut the holes. the fittings fit tight, almost a press fit. im going to bead blast back over them and drop them off at the powdercoater on monday. :cheesy: 
















































(im leaving the welds unfinished)


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2010, 08:34 PM~17003297
> *working on some tanks. the 2 tanks for this setup are from 1947 and 1951.
> i bead blasted them before i cut the holes. the fittings fit tight, almost a press fit. im going to bead blast back over them and drop them off at the powdercoater on monday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im leaving the welds unfinished)
> *


those look real good Jason.What fittings did you use and did you turn them down?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*got the parts today Abel,thanks for the extras :biggrin: *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 25 2010, 11:56 PM~17003622
> *those look real good Jason.What fittings did you use and did you turn them down?
> *


i buy them already round like that. its actually a hardline adapter/reducer fitting.



ive done tanks several different ways, but i like this the best. you can hardline right to them and use AN caps on them for fillers.


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2010, 02:45 PM~16999611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOP is gonna get you for this


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:boink: :boink: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:24 PM~17003928
> *:boink:  :boink:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I really like this setup, detail is clean!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Thanks!!!  Still needs to be finished and detailed, lol


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2010, 08:34 PM~17003297
> *working on some tanks. the 2 tanks for this setup are from 1947 and 1951.
> i bead blasted them before i cut the holes. the fittings fit tight, almost a press fit. im going to bead blast back over them and drop them off at the powdercoater on monday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im leaving the welds unfinished)
> *


those came out nice


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2010, 07:34 PM~17003297
> *working on some tanks. the 2 tanks for this setup are from 1947 and 1951.
> i bead blasted them before i cut the holes. the fittings fit tight, almost a press fit. im going to bead blast back over them and drop them off at the powdercoater on monday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im leaving the welds unfinished)
> *


What # material did you blast with?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 26 2010, 01:22 AM~17004521
> *What # material did you blast with?
> *


i use 40-80 (crushed glass) for stuff like this that will be painted or powdercoated. i use 60-80 grit for stuff that needs to be smooth for polish/chrome.


----------



## hoppin62

Abel, these are the Whittaker dumps I was telling you about


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2010, 09:30 PM~17004594
> *i use 40-80 (crushed glass) for stuff like this that will be painted or powdercoated. i use 60-80 grit for stuff that needs to be smooth for polish/chrome.
> *


Looks good, I have been using silica sand with protection of coarse :biggrin: It gives a nice finish, but it is nasty stuff. :angry: Do you know what # that would compare to?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 26 2010, 01:33 AM~17004633
> *Looks good, I have been using silica sand with protection of coarse  :biggrin: It gives a nice finish, but it is nasty stuff.  :angry:  Do you know what # that would  compare to?
> *


im not sure what # that would be. 


i buy everything from this place http://www.tptools.com/


ive had 3 of their cabinets. the first one was a little too big, the second one was too small, the one i have now is just right...(isnt that a kids story? 3 bears or something) :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

this one was a little over 48" wide












this is the one i have now, its 36" wide


----------



## 1229

works great for cleaning aircraft parts.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2010, 09:37 PM~17004667
> *im not sure what # that would be.
> i buy everything from this place http://www.tptools.com/
> ive had 3 of their cabinets. the first one was a little too big, the second one was too small, the one i have now is just right...(isnt that a kids story? 3 bears or something) :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2010, 09:53 PM~17004787
> *works great for cleaning aircraft parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats your compressor size?


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 25 2010, 09:57 PM~17004811
> *Whats your compressor size?
> *


thats kinda a personal question :biggrin: jk


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2010, 02:45 PM~16999611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass pic but probably 1500 a pump or more makes i hard to swallow!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Mar 25 2010, 10:03 PM~17004852
> *thats kinda a personal question :biggrin: jk
> *


Whoa... NO ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2010, 11:15 PM~17004914
> *thats a bad ass pic but probably 1500 a pump or more makes i hard to swallow!
> *



If you find some at that price, I will buy some!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17003660
> *got the parts today Abel,thanks for the extras  :biggrin:
> *



no problem!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 25 2010, 10:30 PM~17004598
> *Abel, these are the Whittaker dumps I was telling you about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

mornin homies... keep this joint on top... 

this is the classy shit LOL... fuck im tired... off to the hospital for testing


----------



## chromeandpaint




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2010, 02:45 PM~16999611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


10 G's worth of pumps right there.Those are beautiful in condition.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 26 2010, 01:57 AM~17004811
> *Whats your compressor size?
> *


its an 80 gallon Ingersoll Rand (cant remember the motor specs right off)


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 26 2010, 07:49 AM~17006959
> *its an 80 gallon Ingersoll Rand (cant remember the motor specs right off)
> *



Please go check the tag. We need to know. Thanks Mr. Too


----------



## touchdowntodd

nice ass blasting cabinet


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 26 2010, 12:35 PM~17007364
> *Please go check the tag. We need to know. Thanks Mr. Too
> *


will do Mr INIT. :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2010, 11:15 PM~17004914
> *thats a bad ass pic but probably 1500 a pump or more makes i hard to swallow!
> *



Don't feel too bad, thats why I left my ex, she did'nt swallow either.


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 26 2010, 02:38 PM~17009820
> *Don't feel too bad, thats why I left my ex, she did'nt swallow either.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 26 2010, 01:38 PM~17009820
> *Don't feel too bad, thats why I left my ex, she did'nt swallow either.
> *



You said Chana used to cut your toe nails y todo!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 26 2010, 03:36 PM~17010241
> *You said Chana used to cut your toe nails y todo!!!
> *



yeah, I kinda miss that....I hate cutting my toenails.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 26 2010, 05:38 PM~17009820
> *Don't feel too bad, thats why I left my ex, she did'nt swallow either.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 26 2010, 02:38 PM~17009820
> *Don't feel too bad, thats why I left my ex, she did'nt swallow either.
> *



thats why i dont have any kids! the wife keeps swallowin em before they can get anywhere but her mouth! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 26 2010, 05:20 PM~17011021
> *thats why i dont have any kids! the wife keeps swallowin em before they can get anywhere but her mouth!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats good Abel?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2010, 11:34 PM~17003297
> *working on some tanks. the 2 tanks for this setup are from 1947 and 1951.
> i bead blasted them before i cut the holes. the fittings fit tight, almost a press fit. im going to bead blast back over them and drop them off at the powdercoater on monday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im leaving the welds unfinished)
> *



THAT IS HOW _*UNFINISHED WELDS*_ SHOULD LOOK

BTW... GET THOSE SLOW DOWNS?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 27 2010, 02:05 PM~17016721
> *THAT IS HOW UNFINISHED WELDS SHOULD LOOK
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 27 2010, 12:05 PM~17016721
> *THAT IS HOW UNFINISHED WELDS SHOULD LOOK
> 
> BTW... GET THOSE SLOW DOWNS?
> *


The green tank Rollinaround posted had way better welds. :happysad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep this on top homie


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 27 2010, 09:27 PM~17019153
> *The green tank Rollinaround posted had way better welds.  :happysad:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 27 2010, 08:27 PM~17019153
> *The green tank Rollinaround posted had way better welds.  :happysad:
> *




:rimshot:


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up abel pics of ne more finds?


----------



## 1229

found this topic at the bottom of page 2  :angry: 


ttmft


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2010, 04:28 PM~17036006
> *found this topic at the bottom of page 2   :angry:
> ttmft
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2010, 04:28 PM~17036006
> *found this topic at the bottom of page 2   :angry:
> ttmft
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

GOT THEM PESCO T'S XL, XXL, XXXL !!!
$20.OO SHIPPED GOT 'EM IN BLACK, WHITE, AND, BROWN.
PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

O hell yeah....

Dat Dirty Rat, TOPFAN, BIG COUNTRY, hoppin62

Was up homies..


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 29 2010, 07:42 PM~17037395
> *GOT THEM PESCO T'S XL, XXL, XXXL !!!
> $20.OO SHIPPED GOT 'EM IN BLACK, WHITE, AND, BROWN.
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


XXXL a larger fit?I like my t's baggy


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn them shirts are SLICK.. gotta convince my wife to buy me one!


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 29 2010, 06:42 PM~17037395
> *GOT THEM PESCO T'S XL, XXL, XXXL !!!
> $20.OO SHIPPED GOT 'EM IN BLACK, WHITE, AND, BROWN.
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take a brown tee xl please :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 29 2010, 06:42 PM~17037395
> *GOT THEM PESCO T'S XL, XXL, XXXL !!!
> $20.OO SHIPPED GOT 'EM IN BLACK, WHITE, AND, BROWN.
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take 2 xxxxxxxxxxxlarg i like my to fit baggy to .pm me bro is this buy 2 get 1 1\2 price


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Mar 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17038093
> *ill take 2 xxxxxxxxxxxlarg i like my to fit baggy to .pm me bro is this buy 2 get 1 1\2 price
> *


X2 What he said :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 29 2010, 06:42 PM~17037395
> *GOT THEM PESCO T'S XL, XXL, XXXL !!!
> $20.OO SHIPPED GOT 'EM IN BLACK, WHITE, AND, BROWN.
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie,beat me to the punch.I have a screen made already but my homie (that silk screens)went to do a 12 month bid :biggrin:


----------



## azmurh

ANY BODY KNOW THE PART NUMBERS FOR SLOWDOWNS?????? THANKS


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 29 2010, 06:43 PM~17037410
> *O hell yeah....
> 
> Dat Dirty Rat, TOPFAN, BIG COUNTRY, hoppin62
> 
> Was up homies..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 29 2010, 08:06 PM~17038460
> *X2 What he said  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 29 2010, 06:42 PM~17037395
> *GOT THEM PESCO T'S XL, XXL, XXXL !!!
> $20.OO SHIPPED GOT 'EM IN BLACK, WHITE, AND, BROWN.
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  those are nice


----------



## THAT DUDE

3XL?

Some of you cats need to ease back on the fried chicken. :wow:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY+Mar 30 2010, 01:07 AM~17040830-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll hit up the tent maker. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is 3XL I was just wondering on the discounts lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THAT DUDE_@Mar 30 2010, 09:05 AM~17042323
> *3XL?
> 
> Some of you cats need to ease back on the fried chicken.  :wow:
> *



:happysad: :naughty:


----------



## Hydros




----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 29 2010, 05:42 PM~17037395
> *GOT THEM PESCO T'S XL, XXL, XXXL !!!
> $20.OO SHIPPED GOT 'EM IN BLACK, WHITE, AND, BROWN.
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up dawg i know you got my two put away XXL SEE YOU FRIDAY AT THE LAKE


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17046752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking Good!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 03:08 PM~17046765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> DAMN NICE*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

that looks really nice


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 03:06 PM~17046752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the way you position those coconut tanks on the LN 280 Pesco pumps. Looks real nice and clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

tt.... best thread on LIL


----------



## Firefly

The DHL guy brought me a little something from Greece today:










The one with the packaging still on it is N.O.S. The other ones are either serviced units or almost never used and look great also. All the lockwire is in place and correct. Good stuff, time for my homie to put it to use :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17046752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my kinda tanks my kinda pumps. :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 31 2010, 07:05 AM~17053224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that an adel emblem ? nice.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 30 2010, 08:42 PM~17050082
> *I like the way you position those coconut tanks on the LN 280 Pesco pumps. Looks real nice and clean. :thumbsup:
> *


These set up"s were built by mike cajio of STOCKTON CA. just thought i would post some of his work  
;


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 31 2010, 07:43 AM~17053453
> *is that an adel emblem ?          nice.
> *




its a pin


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 31 2010, 06:04 AM~17052979
> *tt.... best thread on LIL
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats good Abel?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 31 2010, 08:34 AM~17053839
> *whats good Abel?
> *



Getting over the flu, should be good to go soon!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 31 2010, 08:43 AM~17053894
> *Getting over the flu, should be good to go soon!
> *



that sux homie... 

im tryin to get over bein broke as FUCK tryin to get my car together for this season... still need a few interior pieces before its atleast streetable, and a grand or so in redoin' interior stuff, plus a few pieces to be rechromed, and installing that setup you have of mine til im plaqueable... 

man, i cant stand not making enough money!


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 31 2010, 07:04 AM~17052979
> *tt.... best thread on LIL
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, baghdady


:wave: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 31 2010, 02:45 PM~17055970
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, baghdady
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: Hows it going homie


----------



## TOPFAN

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests, *multiple personalities* and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *DIPPINIT, THAT DUDE, KING OF PEARL, TRUSTY*, TOPFAN, drasticbean, zooter86, lowbird


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 31 2010, 01:16 PM~17056776
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests, multiple personalities and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DIPPINIT, THAT DUDE, KING OF PEARL, TRUSTY, TOPFAN, drasticbean, zooter86, lowbird
> *



Mr Fan, 

i think you are the :biggrin: person most likely to use a Sidewinder in a car. Because of that I give you props.... But we will see. So far I only hear talk


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 31 2010, 04:16 PM~17057990
> *Mr Fan,
> 
> i think you are the :biggrin:  person most likely to use a Sidewinder in a car. Because of that I give you props....  But we will see. So far I only hear talk
> *



Yes Mr. INIT,

I believe what you hear is talk......


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 31 2010, 03:25 PM~17058122
> *Yes Mr. INIT,
> 
> I believe what you hear is talk......
> *


No, I know you will do it,, i just have to call you out a little :biggrin: 
Hmm, 65 with Sidewinders, straight gangster :0 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 31 2010, 03:31 PM~17058197
> *No, I know you will do it,, i just have to call you out a little :biggrin:
> Hmm, 65 with Sidewinders, straight gangster :0  :0
> *



Next we get Mr War online with some Fan Motors in his 41 Chevy :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 31 2010, 04:25 PM~17058122
> *Yes Mr. INIT,
> 
> I believe what you hear is talk......
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 31 2010, 04:33 PM~17058214
> *Next we get Mr War online with some Fan Motors in his 41 Chevy :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 31 2010, 07:30 AM~17053807
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT,S UP ABEL HOW YOU BEEN HOPE ALL IS WELL .HERES A SNEAK PEAK OF ONE OF THE SETUP,S IM BUILDING FOR ONE OF THE HOMIES 







WILL BE PANTED CHROMED AND PIN STRIPED


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 31 2010, 08:46 PM~17062002
> *WHAT,S UP ABEL HOW YOU BEEN HOPE ALL IS WELL .HERES A SNEAK PEAK OF ONE OF THE SETUP,S IM BUILDING FOR ONE OF THE HOMIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE PANTED CHROMED AND PIN STRIPED
> *










IM BUILDING ANOTHER ONE LIKE THIS ONE TO


----------



## touchdowntodd

seteps lookin sick as always chosen... premier homies put it down on the aircraft!


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 31 2010, 10:46 PM~17062002
> *WHAT,S UP ABEL HOW YOU BEEN HOPE ALL IS WELL .HERES A SNEAK PEAK OF ONE OF THE SETUP,S IM BUILDING FOR ONE OF THE HOMIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE PANTED CHROMED AND PIN STRIPED
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Firefly, *RobbieS*, drasticlolo

What up Rob?! See you're checking out the thread, you must be excited cause I got your pumps sitting here for you


----------



## RobbieS

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 1 2010, 06:43 PM~17065949
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Firefly, RobbieS, drasticlolo
> 
> What up Rob?! See you're checking out the thread, you must be excited cause I got your pumps sitting here for you
> *


I'm verry excited to see my pumps tomorrow and take them home


----------



## TOPFAN

AIRCRAFT SET UP AND ALL.......


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 1 2010, 12:58 PM~17066505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIRCRAFT SET UP AND ALL.......
> *


betcha cash touchdowntodd beatin his meat to that cover


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Apr 1 2010, 01:58 PM~17066505-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIRCRAFT SET UP AND ALL.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Matt Damon_@Apr 1 2010, 04:47 PM~17067916
> *betcha cash touchdowntodd beatin his meat to that cover
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

u all are hilarious. LOL


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 1 2010, 11:58 AM~17066505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIRCRAFT SET UP AND ALL.......
> *


Mac, that shit is tight,,,, another cover :drama:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 1 2010, 10:58 AM~17066505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIRCRAFT SET UP AND ALL.......
> *


WE DO AIRCRAFT SETUPS AND COVER CARS THOUGHT YOU KNEW :biggrin: NICE PIC MACK


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Apr 1 2010, 05:34 PM~17069294
> *WE DO AIRCRAFT SETUPS AND COVER CARS THOUGHT YOU KNEW  :biggrin:
> *


*hey, Rob when you building my pesco setup for my 61 rag* :run:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 1 2010, 04:39 PM~17069327
> *hey, Rob when you building my pesco setup for my 61 rag :run:
> *


SOON YOU WANT THOSE FOUR BIG MAMMAS I GOT THEM IN STOCK :biggrin:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Apr 1 2010, 05:41 PM~17069354
> *SOON YOU WANT THOSE FOUR BIG MAMMAS I GOT THEM IN STOCK :biggrin:
> *


i got your loot, and i have those 4 adexes that yuu can use. ive got all your paper rite here......lets do it *****


----------



## DIPPINIT

TTT for tailgate pumps, only way to roll. Eff the slow ass AC pumps :uh:


----------



## let me ryd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 1 2010, 11:58 AM~17066505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIRCRAFT SET UP AND ALL.......
> *


WAT UP ...PESCO ABEL...WORLD PREMIER BABY


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17069549
> *TTT for tailgate pumps, only way to roll. Eff the slow ass AC pumps :uh:
> *


X2 :ninja:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Apr 1 2010, 05:34 PM~17069294
> *WE DO AIRCRAFT SETUPS AND COVER CARS THOUGHT YOU KNEW  :biggrin: NICE PIC MACK
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

alright. im gonna be building my batt rack as soon as i get my shop back up ad running. should i run 2 or three batts to each pump. im just layin n playin. cant make up my mind


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 1 2010, 08:20 PM~17070999
> *alright. im gonna be building my batt rack as soon as i get my shop back up ad running. should i run 2 or three batts to each pump. im just layin n playin. cant make up my mind
> *


Run 4, I am....


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 1 2010, 04:44 PM~17069378
> *i got your loot, and i have those 4 adexes that yuu can use. ive got all your paper rite here......lets do it *****
> *


AS SOON AS IM DONE WITH THIS OTHERE SETUP I GOT A FEW THINGES GOING ON TRYING TO GET THE RAG TO THE PAINT SHOP THIS WEEK
:thumbsup:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 1 2010, 07:27 PM~17071096
> *Run 4,  I am....
> *


4 total or 4 to one pump. I was thinking 2 one each side. or 3 on each side. how many is aqua boogie running thats how quick i want to lift


----------



## GREYTREY

this shit has been sitting for 7 years. now that i foud a job that doesnt travel, and i quit simpin you will see more progress from i. got some mach up fittings so i kinda know how i want it plumb. post my dumps b4 got them cleaned up









probly running these heavy fuckers


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Apr 1 2010, 02:47 PM~17067916
> *betcha cash touchdowntodd beatin his meat to that cover
> *


nope he still drooling on his tru spokes :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 1 2010, 08:41 PM~17072039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shit has been sitting for 7 years. now that i foud a job that doesnt travel, and i quit simpin you will see more progress from i. got some mach up fittings so i kinda know how i want it plumb. post my dumps b4 got them cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probly running these heavy fuckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cant wait to see it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 1 2010, 09:44 PM~17072083
> *nope he still drooling on his tru spokes :biggrin:
> *



ur right homie... the rechrome with teh stainless has me fuckin mezmorized! :biggrin:

or im drooolin over my setup from Abel

or my freshly covered seats

or im droolin over my new paint that is gonna be done tomorrow

no time for jackin off, got too much stuff goin on sorry to dissapoint!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 2 2010, 12:41 AM~17072039
> *
> probly running these heavy fuckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


take the reinforcing wire off and they weight a lot less.


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 2 2010, 02:12 PM~17078486
> *take the reinforcing wire off and they weight a lot less.
> *


yeah did that.fun process


----------



## Hydros

REPUBLIC VALVES p/n system and Abbreviations

If you want to see more on REPUBLIC dumps, slowdowns (zigzags too), check here: 
http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=...opicseen#msg512
I'll add check valves and more slows down later.


----------



## GREYTREY

To all that are interested. I am getting some wheel chips with the pesco emblem made. I wanted to get them casted but at this time they will be laser cut. Should have the final drawing to scale by monday. they will be this logo.









I think they will be 60.00 chrome. Im hoping to get a set emblem chrome backing unfinished for paint. Let me know if anyones interested.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 2 2010, 10:37 PM~17082453
> *To all that are interested. I am getting some wheel chips with the pesco emblem made. I wanted to get them casted but at this time they will be laser cut. Should have the final drawing to scale by monday. they will be this logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will be 60.00 chrome. Im hoping to get a set emblem chrome backing unfinished for paint. Let me know if anyones interested.
> *



LOOKS GOOD ILL TAKE A SET


----------



## DIPPINIT

I am waiting for Pesco condoms :thumbsup:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 2 2010, 09:54 PM~17082539
> *I am waiting for Pesco condoms :thumbsup:
> *


haha your old lady dont have euff wing for you


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Apr 2 2010, 09:52 PM~17082524
> *LOOKS GOOD ILL TAKE A SET
> *


I will post up final drawing and let you know.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 2 2010, 11:54 PM~17082539
> *I am waiting for Pesco condoms :thumbsup:
> *


Sales pitch "For the pump that matters!!"


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 2 2010, 11:36 PM~17083208
> *Sales pitch "For the pump that matters!!"
> *


just as long as they dont "leak" lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 2 2010, 07:28 PM~17079083
> *yeah did that.fun process
> *


seems like you are never going to unwind all that shit. i did 8 tanks in one day once, shit took forever to do.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 3 2010, 01:37 AM~17082453
> *To all that are interested. I am getting some wheel chips with the pesco emblem made. I wanted to get them casted but at this time they will be laser cut. Should have the final drawing to scale by monday. they will be this logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will be 60.00 chrome. Im hoping to get a set emblem chrome backing unfinished for paint. Let me know if anyones interested.
> *


i wish i still had the animated GIF i made of that logo...  

i cant find it and cant remember how to make it, lol. :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 3 2010, 04:09 AM~17083333
> *just as long as they dont "leak" lol
> *


wow, youre first person to reply on page 63.


coincidence???????? :scrutinize:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 2 2010, 10:37 PM~17082453
> *To all that are interested. I am getting some wheel chips with the pesco emblem made. I wanted to get them casted but at this time they will be laser cut. Should have the final drawing to scale by monday. they will be this logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will be 60.00 chrome. Im hoping to get a set emblem chrome backing unfinished for paint. Let me know if anyones interested.
> *


ill take one... just one single one LOL.. i got a place for it on my car... :biggrin:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17083333
> *just as long as they dont "leak" lol
> *


 :angry:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 3 2010, 04:48 AM~17083950
> *seems like you are never going to unwind all that shit. i did 8 tanks in one day once, shit took forever to do.
> *


IT WOULS ALMOST BE FASTER TO TAKE A LITTLE CUT OFF WHEEL AND JUST BE REAL CAREFUL, I THOUGHT ABOUT IT HALF WAY THRU THE FIRST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

THANKS BIG COUNTRY PERFECT FIT :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

old Aircraft topics.......................

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...946&hl=torpedos

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...946&hl=torpedos


----------



## lowbird




----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 3 2010, 07:02 PM~17088144
> *old Aircraft topics.......................
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...946&hl=torpedos
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...946&hl=torpedos
> *


AFTER TALKING WITH ANDY A FEW TIMES. I LIKE THE FACT HES A TIG WELDER.


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt... 

pics of my setup should be up in a couple days... cant wait.. 

now i just need to collect cylinders, hoses, a pesco EQ, and get ready for the install... argh.. LOL


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 08:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 09:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 09:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: THATS A CLEAN WASHER/DRYER SET UP :wow: 









:cheesy: :biggrin: JUS JOKING......THATS A CLEAN ASS SET UP


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 4 2010, 09:56 AM~17092335
> *:wow: THATS A CLEAN WASHER/DRYER SET UP :wow:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin: JUS JOKING......THATS A CLEAN ASS SET UP
> *


GOOD ONE HAHA


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 09:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, looks very nice!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 08:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



purty :biggrin:


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 10:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Get down with your bad self :biggrin: 

I like your style :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 09:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice Abel...........


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 09:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I hope you dont disclose pics of my shotgun setup, or you'll get a shotgun pointed right at you :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

:0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 11:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY VERY VERY NICE .........!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 4 2010, 09:48 PM~17097399
> *I hope you dont disclose pics of my shotgun setup, or you'll get a shotgun pointed right at you :uh:
> *


about time someone gets ganster up in the aircraft topic! :wow:


----------



## implala66

are this the same???



















http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Parker-Hann...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 5 2010, 09:04 AM~17098729
> *are this the same???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Parker-Hann...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> *


ticket for 4? How well do the work?


----------



## THAT DUDE

Who the hell rides with accumulators? If you want a smooth ride then buy a Mercedes Benz E350 Sports Sedan with the AMG suspension kit. It's what I drive. :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 5 2010, 09:47 AM~17098853
> *Who the hell rides with accumulators? If you want a smooth ride then buy a Mercedes Benz E350 Sports Sedan with the AMG suspension kit. It's what I drive.  :cheesy:
> *


I mat try to go without springs, I has an idea.


----------



## TOPFAN

Thanks for all the compliments! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 5 2010, 10:35 AM~17099085
> *Thanks for all the compliments! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the right click and save opertunity!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 5 2010, 09:47 AM~17098853
> *Who the hell rides with accumulators? If you want a smooth ride then buy a Mercedes Benz E350 Sports Sedan with the AMG suspension kit. It's what I drive.  :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 5 2010, 11:41 AM~17099456
> *:werd:
> *


can you get any?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 4 2010, 11:34 AM~17091849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 4 2010, 11:56 AM~17092335
> *:wow: THATS A CLEAN WASHER/DRYER SET UP :wow:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin: JUS JOKING......THATS A CLEAN ASS SET UP
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 1 2010, 10:41 PM~17072039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shit has been sitting for 7 years. now that i foud a job that doesnt travel, and i quit simpin you will see more progress from i. got some mach up fittings so i kinda know how i want it plumb. post my dumps b4 got them cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probly running these heavy fuckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I got some lighter ones if you want. A bit shorter, but not so heavy on the pump


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 5 2010, 12:05 PM~17099707
> *can you get any?
> *



I GOT 2 IF YOU ARE INTERESTED


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 5 2010, 03:42 PM~17101587
> *I GOT 2 IF YOU ARE INTERESTED
> *


what you looking to get? Is one strong enough for the front alone?


----------



## touchdowntodd

here is my setup by abel... should be shipping to me soon


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 5 2010, 12:53 PM~17101710
> *here is my setup by abel... should be shipping to me soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that came out bad ass


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks homie Jaime... 

now only if the free fairy would drop me hoses, cylinders, and some springs so i could afford to install... money issues hit me hard yesterday,.,,, this might not see the car for YEARS at this rate, if ever :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 5 2010, 01:26 PM~17101979
> *thanks homie Jaime...
> 
> now only if the free fairy would drop me hoses, cylinders, and some springs so i could afford to install... money issues hit me hard yesterday,.,,, this might not see the car for YEARS at this rate, if ever  :angry:
> *


It will all work out lil brother, you wait and see!


----------



## drasticbean

It takes tiimeeeeeee..


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 5 2010, 02:05 PM~17102348
> *It takes tiimeeeeeee..
> *



thanks guys... 

honestly its taken years for me to get to this point, i just thought i was really gonna get it all done, and be where i wanna be, atleast get the juice in my car.. 

now idk.... i dont have 220 at home, no friends that will weld for me.. but the honest opstacle is the cylinders, etc... i can make the rest work i think... 

shit..... 

anyways... ttyl


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Apr 5 2010, 02:53 PM~17101710-->
> 
> 
> 
> here is my setup by abel... should be shipping to me soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Apr 5 2010, 03:26 PM~17101979
> *thanks homie Jaime...
> 
> now only if the free fairy would drop me hoses, cylinders, and some springs so i could afford to install... money issues hit me hard yesterday,.,,, this might not see the car for YEARS at this rate, if ever  :angry:
> *



Yeah! You are not alone on that one lol.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 5 2010, 04:10 PM~17102399
> *thanks guys...
> 
> honestly its taken years for me to get to this point, i just thought i was really gonna get it all done, and be where i wanna be, atleast get the juice in my car..
> 
> now idk.... i dont have 220 at home, no friends that will weld for me.. but the honest opstacle is the cylinders, etc... i can make the rest work i think...
> 
> shit.....
> 
> anyways... ttyl
> *


*


You are in a car club in LA. You don't have any friends that will weld for you :angry: :ugh: :burn:*


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 5 2010, 02:14 PM~17102451
> *You are in a car club in LA. You don't have any friends that will weld for you  :angry:  :ugh:  :burn:
> *


yup, but im in Milwaukee ... so they are forever away from me.. i know they would help


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 5 2010, 03:21 PM~17102510
> *yup, but im in Milwaukee ... so they are forever away from me.. i know they would help
> *


Holy Hell. :wow: 

The lord knows the only good thing to happen there is when brother Henry hit his 755th homerun at Milwaukee County Stadium in '76. 

http://milwaukee.brewers.mlb.com/media/pla...777&cid=mlb&v=2


----------



## TOPFAN

To my Patna in CHICAGO! They are finally on their way...


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 1 2010, 04:44 PM~17069378
> *i got your loot, and i have those 4 adexes that yuu can use. ive got all your paper rite here......lets do it *****
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 5 2010, 05:34 PM~17103852
> *To my Patna in CHICAGO! They are finally on their way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Patna!!!


----------



## GREYTREY

47 yr old virgin.Went and payed her a visit today. she gonna get cut.



































when i get some time off, Im going to pick my batts up for mach up.
Id like to thank the 80 yr old woman that had her b4 me for keepin her solid.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 5 2010, 02:10 PM~17102399
> *thanks guys...
> 
> honestly its taken years for me to get to this point, i just thought i was really gonna get it all done, and be where i wanna be, atleast get the juice in my car..
> 
> now idk.... i dont have 220 at home, no friends that will weld for me.. but the honest opstacle is the cylinders, etc... i can make the rest work i think...
> 
> shit.....
> 
> anyways... ttyl
> *


I have a used pair of 8" cyl I will donate to you...........


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 5 2010, 09:57 PM~17108092
> *I have a used pair of 8" cyl I will donate to you...........
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17108009
> *47 yr old virgin.Went and payed her a visit today. she gonna get cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i get some time off, Im going to pick my batts up for mach up.
> Id like to thank the 80 yr old woman that had her b4 me for keepin her solid.
> *


OOOOOWWWEEEE !!!! She is super clean.... :wow:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 5 2010, 06:34 PM~17103852
> *To my Patna in CHICAGO! They are finally on their way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I dont remember ordering them but ill take them. : :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 5 2010, 07:34 PM~17103852
> *To my Patna in CHICAGO! They are finally on their way...
> 
> *


easy with that jive turkey talk..........we all see where the other guy who talked a lot of jive is now. :cheesy:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 5 2010, 08:47 AM~17098853
> *Who the hell rides with accumulators? If you want a smooth ride then buy a Mercedes Benz E350 Sports Sedan with the AMG suspension kit. It's what I drive.  :cheesy:
> *


then let's get a Pesco shotgun setup for your Mercedes Benz E350 !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 5 2010, 09:57 PM~17108092
> *I have a used pair of 8" cyl I will donate to you...........
> *



thanks homie...  

humbling how cool people can be in the sport.. its all about supporting each other.. everyone i help vanishes when i need anything


----------



## Eryk

Good lookin out Jaime. 

Man, Abel, your stuff blows me away. We gotta talk.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 5 2010, 04:53 PM~17103387
> *Holy Hell. :wow:
> 
> The lord knows the only good thing to happen there is when brother Henry hit his 755th homerun at Milwaukee County Stadium in '76.
> 
> http://milwaukee.brewers.mlb.com/media/pla...777&cid=mlb&v=2
> *


What you know about Hammerin Hank???


----------



## baghdady

From mike's thread :biggrin: ​


----------



## Erik64SS

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 6 2010, 06:51 AM~17108009
> *47 yr old virgin.Went and payed her a visit today. she gonna get cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i get some time off, Im going to pick my batts up for mach up.
> Id like to thank the 80 yr old woman that had her b4 me for keepin her solid.
> *



:wow: ...that's one clean mofo!!! :wow:

First owner?? No right fronfender??


----------



## lowdeville

Questions for the experts,can I run a pesco EQ with a modern set-up,won't be going more than 36-48 volts max.NO hopping,or any of that shit,was thinking of grabbing another for the summer daily,I just love the sound. uffin:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 7 2010, 03:24 PM~17125366
> *Questions for the experts,can I run a pesco EQ with a modern set-up,won't be going more than 36-48 volts max.NO hopping,or any of that shit,was thinking of grabbing another for the summer daily,I just love the sound. uffin:
> *



A modern pump should put out more pressure than the EQ was built for. The modern pump made for Lowriders, has no pressure relief valve. I'd install a relief valve and set it to 1,400 PSI approx. IMO


----------



## Hydros

Oh, and I am no expert.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 7 2010, 03:31 PM~17125439
> *A modern pump should put out more pressure than the EQ was built for. The modern pump made for Lowriders, has no pressure relief valve.  I'd install a relief valve and set it to 1,400 PSI approx.  IMO
> *



yeah you dont need it homie... so just send it to me... i need one :biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Apr 7 2010, 01:04 PM~17124624
> *:wow: ...that's one clean mofo!!! :wow:
> 
> First owner?? No right fronfender??
> *


got the fenders off. needs a new hood but the core of the bodys solid as a rock. im pretty sure im the second owner


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 7 2010, 03:24 PM~17125366
> *Questions for the experts,can I run a pesco EQ with a modern set-up,won't be going more than 36-48 volts max.NO hopping,or any of that shit,was thinking of grabbing another for the summer daily,I just love the sound. uffin:
> *



You will blow that PESCO EQ up, with a high pressure set up. Use a BENDIX.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 7 2010, 05:31 PM~17125439
> *A modern pump should put out more pressure than the EQ was built for. The modern pump made for Lowriders, has no pressure relief valve.  I'd install a relief valve and set it to 1,400 PSI approx.  IMO
> *



any sugestions on a particular valve??? too bad these won't work..........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/waterman-ad...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 7 2010, 08:22 PM~17128673
> *any sugestions on a particular valve??? too bad these won't work..........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/waterman-ad...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> *



just run a bendix...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 7 2010, 03:24 PM~17125366
> *Questions for the experts,can I run a pesco EQ with a modern set-up,won't be going more than 36-48 volts max.NO hopping,or any of that shit,was thinking of grabbing another for the summer daily,I just love the sound. uffin:
> *


used a pesco EQ for years on my 53 with a fennerstone pump/2 batterys with no problems.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 8 2010, 12:01 AM~17130251
> *just run a bendix...
> *


already have the Pesco..........


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 8 2010, 03:14 AM~17131873
> *already have the Pesco..........
> *




like i said send it to me


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 8 2010, 09:10 AM~17132508
> *like i said send it to me
> *


:nono: it's going on my double 6 Impala, just need one 90 degree slowdown to complete my setup :banghead:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 7 2010, 06:51 PM~17127429
> *You will blow that PESCO EQ up, with a high pressure set up. Use a BENDIX.
> *


Topfan, 

any idea what the max pressure is on the bendix? Also, I'll get back to you on that question you asked me a few weeks back.

Memory is just a tad week, so I need to dig that info up for you.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 7 2010, 07:51 PM~17127429
> *You will blow that PESCO EQ up, with a high pressure set up. Use a BENDIX.
> *


Do they still have that"sound"lifting and lowering?


----------



## Erik64SS

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 8 2010, 03:18 AM~17127004
> *got the fenders off. needs a new hood but the core of the bodys solid as a rock. im pretty sure im the second owner
> *



Respect!!

Good luck with her...she's worth it @ the age of 47


----------



## 1229

put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 05:51 PM~17137719
> *put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 05:51 PM~17137719
> *put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice fittings!


----------



## TOPFAN

Congrats to MAC!


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats up homie abel...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 08:51 PM~17137719
> *put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those Pesco checks? That shit looks GOOD!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 8 2010, 08:11 PM~17137895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to MAC!
> *



Congrats to MAC and to ME :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 8 2010, 09:43 PM~17138132
> *are those Pesco checks? That shit looks GOOD!
> *


Those are Adex checks. (my favorite)



Pesco didnt make checks.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17138256
> *Those are Adex checks. (my favorite)
> Pesco didnt make checks.
> *


look at me trying to sound smart, I meant to ask about the ones you told me about. How many PSI are they?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 8 2010, 10:07 PM~17138269
> *look at me trying to sound smart, I meant to ask about the ones you told me about. How many PSI are they?
> *


3000psi, but hoppers use them and hit back bumper (not my thing)




(they are a reproduction of the female/female GAR) GAR, Kohler and Appliance Parker made their check valves to the same mil spec and shared the same AN part numbers (fyi)


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 8 2010, 06:43 PM~17138133
> *Congrats to MAC and to  ME  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1229

top left - Appliance Parker AN-6207-8 (made in 1945)
under that - Kohler AN-6207-8 (made in 1945)


notice the yellow ink dot...that means they have been treated with a corrosion preventative.


the top right are GAR check valves AN-6249-8 (made in 1959)


bottom left is an Adex check valve.


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 04:51 PM~17137719
> *put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 05:51 PM~17137719
> *put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


giggity giggity giggity


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 04:51 PM~17137719
> *put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is some clean black on them pumps :biggrin: good work


----------



## Hydros

:0

You will see three things not usually see in the average aircraft setup. The pressurized tank, the single inlet and outlet for fluid and the Vickers power pack.

Just a mock up. I'll see how the tank looks without the red paint and maybe polished up. I'll leave the oil filter alone for now.











Yes that is a NOS Eemco is the back ground. Any idea what these usually go for? A guess would even be helpful.


----------



## touchdowntodd

real interesting setup homie!! lookin good


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 9 2010, 01:14 AM~17140761
> *That is some clean black on them pumps  :biggrin: good work
> *


gloss urethane.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 10:40 PM~17138653
> *top left - Appliance Parker AN-6207-8 (made in 1945)
> under that - Kohler AN-6207-8 (made in 1945)
> notice the yellow ink dot...that means they have been treated with a corrosion preventative.
> the top right are GAR check valves AN-6249-8 (made in 1959)
> bottom left is an Adex check valve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right on, ticket on some Adex checks?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 05:51 PM~17137719
> *put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Jason


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 06:51 PM~17137719
> *put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Which car of yours are you putting it in? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 9 2010, 09:11 PM~17147588
> *Which car of yours are you putting it in?  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 


if only i owned a car.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 9 2010, 09:11 PM~17147588
> *Which car of yours are you putting it in?  :biggrin:
> *


:wow:

:roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao: 

:wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 9 2010, 10:00 PM~17147944
> *:wow:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 9 2010, 05:47 PM~17147866
> *:angry:
> if only i owned a car.
> *


LMFAO lol My 41 chevy!


----------



## oldiescc52

a little something that i've been working on with the help of my buddy Big Rich....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 9 2010, 08:26 PM~17149314
> *a little something that i've been working on with the help of my buddy Big Rich....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job, Adam. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Thats kool..


----------



## touchdowntodd

those are NICE


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 9 2010, 09:26 PM~17149314
> *a little something that i've been working on with the help of my buddy Big Rich....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT IS NICE


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 10 2010, 07:32 AM~17151751
> *THAT IS NICE
> *



x63


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 10 2010, 08:41 AM~17151783
> *x63
> *


what cha doin' tonight? :naughty:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 10 2010, 12:53 PM~17152093
> *what cha doin' tonight? :naughty:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Apr 10 2010, 11:53 AM~17152093-->
> 
> 
> 
> what cha doin' tonight? :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2010, 12:19 PM~17152225
> *:boink:
> *



:rimshot:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up to all aint been on in a good long while.nice new stuff and info in here.that 75 caprice is beautiful.is that the newest lowrider magazine?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 9 2010, 11:26 PM~17149314
> *a little something that i've been working on with the help of my buddy Big Rich....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 badass


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Apr 9 2010, 10:26 PM~17149314
> *a little something that i've been working on with the help of my buddy Big Rich....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sweet!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2010, 10:19 AM~17152225
> *:boink:
> *


pics or it didn't happen? :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 11 2010, 12:27 AM~17156068
> *pics or it didn't happen?  :happysad:
> *


post them. :sprint:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2010, 05:51 PM~17137719
> *put in a little labor today, hardlining the tanks this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fuckin sic bro


----------



## 1229

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: WildChild, I SPY ON U*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 11 2010, 02:37 PM~17161042
> *These are still available new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this time, email me if you want to know who sells these, but you must share a seller with me too. INFO Trade for info only
> 
> If I already have the name of your seller/source/contact, Please understand, then I can not share.
> 
> If you cannot and will not understand, please do not contact me. I got a feeling I should not have posted this again...
> *


----------



## Hydros




----------



## Hydros




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 11 2010, 03:53 PM~17161141
> *this place is shockingly pricey. You will not find deals, but for extremely uncommon aircraft surplus, power packs, pumps and motors, it might be worth the prices.
> 
> Remember, if you have no useful info to trade, and you contact me, we could end up on unfriendly terms :happysad:  . Which makes me uneasy about posting this.
> 
> So think it out and see if it's worth it to contact me :yes: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AUSTRALIA..


----------



## 41bowtie

was bored so i messed up a filter


----------



## touchdowntodd

filter looks good to me homie


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 11 2010, 02:53 PM~17161141
> *this place is shockingly pricey. You will not find deals, but for extremely uncommon aircraft surplus, power packs, pumps and motors, it might be worth the prices.
> 
> Remember, if you have no useful info to trade, and you contact me, we could end up on unfriendly terms :happysad:  . Which makes me uneasy about posting this.
> 
> So think it out and see if it's worth it to contact me :yes: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you don't mind me asking why is it a secret and why is that your attitude about it? The aircraft topic is the only place that people have that attitude like it's compromising national security or something when the reality of it is we are in the minority. Do you want the following to live on or die with you? How else does someone like myself that didn't live it in the 70's but have a love for the history and nostalgia of it supposed to acquire this knowledge the rest of you have? It's ignorant if you ask me.


----------



## Hydros

Chris, I know someone that has two aircraft related sites and shares lots aircraft images and lots of part numbers. I hear the guy that runs them is pretty cool too. He's here on LIL sometimes, maybe check around on this page and you might see one of those websites


----------



## RidinLowBC

Thanks Again Abel, The set up came out Nice :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 11 2010, 10:24 PM~17164524
> *If you don't mind me asking why is it a secret and why is that your attitude about it? The aircraft topic is the only place that people have that attitude like it's compromising national security or something when the reality of it is we are in the minority. Do you want the following to live on or die with you? How else does someone like myself that didn't live it in the 70's but have a love for the history and nostalgia of it supposed to acquire this knowledge the rest of you have? It's ignorant if you ask me.
> *


kinda what I was thinking  
Why even post that up if it's "top-secret".....


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Apr 11 2010, 11:58 PM~17165363
> *Thanks Again Abel, The set up came out Nice  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
looks damn good!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 11 2010, 11:43 PM~17165267
> *Chris, I know someone that has two aircraft related sites and shares lots aircraft images and lots of part numbers.  I hear the guy that runs them is pretty cool too.  He's here on LIL sometimes, maybe check around on this page and you might see one of those websites
> *


my user name got deleted off one of those sites,doubt i'll ever go back :uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt whats good everyone


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Apr 12 2010, 12:58 AM~17165363
> *Thanks Again Abel, The set up came out Nice  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 12 2010, 06:16 AM~17166274
> *Why even post that up if it's "top-secret".....
> *


Man, these cats are paying their mortgages with the profits off aircraft hydraulic parts. You think someone's gonna give up their sources for some "wet behind the ears" mofos like us? Shit, look at Rollinaround - Hilltop mansion, different Bentely everyday of the week, tailor made suits.... I hear Topfan gets manicures and pedicures after every set-up assembly. Paid for BY THE BUYER! :wow: 


"Just because it's a theme song don't mean it's not true." :biggrin:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:58 PM~17165363
> *Thanks Again Abel, The set up came out Nice  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need one of these for my bike! HAHA!


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 12 2010, 09:20 AM~17167663
> *Man, these cats are paying their mortgages with the profits off aircraft hydraulic parts. You think someone's gonna give up their sources for some "wet behind the ears" mofos like us? Shit, look at Rollinaround - Hilltop mansion, different Bentely everyday of the week, tailor made suits.... I hear Topfan gets manicures and pedicures after every set-up assembly. Paid for BY THE BUYER!  :wow:
> "Just because it's a theme song don't mean it's not true."  :biggrin:
> *



I know touchdowntodd paid for a couples massage with TOPFAN. I didnt hear about the pedicure though  I guess it does get stressful to build a setup


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 12 2010, 08:20 AM~17167663
> *Man, these cats are paying their mortgages with the profits off aircraft hydraulic parts. You think someone's gonna give up their sources for some "wet behind the ears" mofos like us? Shit, look at Rollinaround - Hilltop mansion, different Bentely everyday of the week, tailor made suits.... I hear Topfan gets manicures and pedicures after every set-up assembly. Paid for BY THE BUYER!  :wow:
> "Just because it's a theme song don't mean it's not true."  :biggrin:
> *


I know some people are a middle man, but i am okay with it. I would rather someone else do the research, find the spot, dig through the shit, and have to stock it in their garage and wait for someone like me to come by and buy it... Then the rest never gets sold and just takes up space. I dont have time to get into that much. I rather just point out what I want, cash and carry :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17168191
> *I know touchdowntodd paid for a couples massage with TOPFAN. I didnt hear about the pedicure though   I guess it does get stressful to build a setup
> *


i didn't get that deal when i went to DIPPINIT's house! :angry:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 12 2010, 10:20 AM~17167663
> *Man, these cats are paying their mortgages with the profits off aircraft hydraulic parts. You think someone's gonna give up their sources for some "wet behind the ears" mofos like us?
> *


I hear that,but I'll never be a dealer,who buys this shit in Canada :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 12 2010, 08:20 AM~17167663
> *Man, these cats are paying their mortgages with the profits off aircraft hydraulic parts. You think someone's gonna give up their sources for some "wet behind the ears" mofos like us? Shit, look at Rollinaround - Hilltop mansion, different Bentely everyday of the week, tailor made suits.... I hear Topfan gets manicures and pedicures after every set-up assembly. Paid for BY THE BUYER!  :wow:
> "Just because it's a theme song don't mean it's not true."  :biggrin:
> *


Mr. Around, of RA hydraulics has been at this many years. His Father, Mr Around Sr. was the founder way back in the 40's. They were using Pescos, Bedix, Eemco, and Sidewinders when others were still torching springs or putting sandbags in the trunk,. Shit, Cherry Blossom was just a seed at that time. I think King Of Pearl got his start or is a spin off of RA Hydraulics. I have receipts dating back to the 1970's.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Apr 12 2010, 12:28 PM~17168300
> *Mr. Around, of RA hydraulics has been at this many years. His Father, Mr Around Sr. was the founder way back in the 40's. They were using Pescos, Bedix, Eemco, and Sidewinders when others were still torching springs or putting sandbags in the trunk,. Shit, Cherry Blossom was just a seed at that time. I think King Of Pearl got his start or is a spin off of RA Hydraulics. I have receipts dating back to the 1970's.
> *



I can coaberate that story. Mr Around Sr. was a WWII pilot out of Pearl Harbor. He used to carry #10 Zig Zags and Rooster pump heads in his rations bailout bag.


----------



## Matt Damon

My agents have attempted to contact RA, TOPFAN and King of Pearl regarding the use of aircraft parts for The Bourne Identity 8. We plan on assassinating a ring of lowriders who's plans are to hi-jack the Aero Space Building at the Smithsonian Institution in Washington DC. Should be a block buster.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc.+Apr 12 2010, 12:28 PM~17168300-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Around, of RA hydraulics has been at this many years. His Father, Mr Around Sr. was the founder way back in the 40's. They were using Pescos, Bedix, Eemco, and Sidewinders when others were still torching springs or putting sandbags in the trunk,. Shit, Cherry Blossom was just a seed at that time. I think King Of Pearl got his start or is a spin off of RA Hydraulics. I have receipts dating back to the 1970's.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KING OF [email protected] 12 2010, 12:35 PM~17168374
> *I can coaberate that story. Mr Around Sr. was a WWII pilot out of Pearl Harbor. He used to carry #10 Zig Zags and Rooster pump heads in his rations bailout bag.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Matt Damon_@Apr 12 2010, 12:36 PM~17168377
> *My agents have attempted to contact RA, TOPFAN and King of Pearl regarding the use of aircraft parts for The Bourne Identity 8. We plan on assassinating a ring of lowriders who's plans are to hi-jack the Aero Space Building at the Smithsonian Institution in Washington DC. Should be a block buster.
> *



freaking retarded :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2010, 10:21 AM~17168229
> *I know some people are a middle man, but i am okay with it. I would rather someone else do the research, find the spot, dig through the shit, and have to stock it in their garage and wait for someone like me to come by and buy it... Then the rest never gets sold and just takes up space. I dont have time to get into that much. I rather just point out what I want, cash and carry :biggrin:
> *


Be at my house on Saturday and make sure your toe nail clippers are sharp. I need a manicure!


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao: 


what's up, rick!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Apr 12 2010, 11:21 AM~17168229-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know some people are a middle man, but i am okay with it. I would rather someone else do the research, find the spot, dig through the shit, and have to stock it in their garage and wait for someone like me to come by and buy it... Then the rest never gets sold and just takes up space. I dont have time to get into that much. I rather just point out what I want, cash and carry :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does yer homie want them eemcos???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pescos Inc._@Apr 12 2010, 11:28 AM~17168300
> *Mr. Around, of RA hydraulics has been at this many years. His Father, Mr Around Sr. was the founder way back in the 40's. They were using Pescos, Bedix, Eemco, and Sidewinders when others were still torching springs or putting sandbags in the trunk,. Shit, Cherry Blossom was just a seed at that time. I think King Of Pearl got his start or is a spin off of RA Hydraulics. I have receipts dating back to the 1970's.
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 12 2010, 01:33 PM~17170499
> *does yer homie want them eemcos???
> :naughty:
> *


He is trying to focus on interior right now, so its not out of question. Call him.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Apr 12 2010, 12:21 PM~17168229-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know some people are a middle man, but i am okay with it. I would rather someone else do the research, find the spot, dig through the shit, and have to stock it in their garage and wait for someone like me to come by and buy it... Then the rest never gets sold and just takes up space. I dont have time to get into that much. I rather just point out what I want, cash and carry :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Apr 12 2010, 04:02 PM~17170229
> *Be at my house on Saturday and make sure your toe nail clippers are sharp. I need a manicure!
> *



:sprint:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17168191
> *I know touchdowntodd paid for a couples massage with TOPFAN. I didnt hear about the pedicure though   I guess it does get stressful to build a setup
> *



lol, u funny homie

whats good aircraft lovers??????


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 12 2010, 05:31 PM~17171470
> *He is trying to focus on interior right now, so its not out of question. Call him.
> *


 I tried....its cool.  I might take em off the market if this other deal goes through. I really dont want to sell them, but you know.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 12 2010, 12:24 AM~17164524
> *It's ignorant if you ask me.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 11 2010, 09:54 PM~17162570
> *AUSTRALIA..
> *


theres a shit load of Eemco's down under.  



something to do with irrigation. :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 12 2010, 10:44 AM~17168476
> *freaking retarded  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


congrats on the layout homie


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 11 2010, 09:24 PM~17164524
> *If you don't mind me asking why is it a secret and why is that your attitude about it? The aircraft topic is the only place that people have that attitude like it's compromising national security or something when the reality of it is we are in the minority. Do you want the following to live on or die with you? How else does someone like myself that didn't live it in the 70's but have a love for the history and nostalgia of it supposed to acquire this knowledge the rest of you have? It's ignorant if you ask me.
> *


i dont know any top secret spots but its like this. If you were selling cocaine and getting it for 15k a kilo at the spot and reselling to people for 20k a kilo would you give up your source if that was your main income? These guys are making money doing the leg work making calls driving and sometimes sitting on the parts for long periods of time. Knowledge costs money and sometimes you have to pay to aquire it.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 13 2010, 08:43 AM~17177772
> *i dont know any top secret spots but its like this. If you were selling cocaine and getting it for 15k a kilo at the spot and reselling to people for 20k a kilo would you give up your source if that was your main income? These guys are making money doing the leg work making calls driving and sometimes sitting on the parts for long periods of time. Knowledge costs money and sometimes you have to pay to aquire it.
> *



Sitting on it, SUCKS!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 13 2010, 09:43 AM~17177772
> *i dont know any top secret spots but its like this. If you were selling cocaine and getting it for 15k a kilo at the spot and reselling to people for 20k a kilo would you give up your source if that was your main income? These guys are making money doing the leg work making calls driving and sometimes sitting on the parts for long periods of time. Knowledge costs money and sometimes you have to pay to aquire it.
> *


:biggrin: Yeah,but why post"look what I got",or "look what I can get"screw you suckers!!!!
That's just banana teasing the gorilla in the cage.  no ****


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 13 2010, 11:43 AM~17177772
> *i dont know any top secret spots but its like this. If you were selling cocaine and getting it for 15k a kilo at the spot and reselling to people for 20k a kilo would you give up your source if that was your main income? These guys are making money doing the leg work making calls driving and sometimes sitting on the parts for long periods of time. Knowledge costs money and sometimes you have to pay to aquire it.
> *


and aircraft hydraulics are ADDICTIVE. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros

Allow me to restate what I originally posted without the large bold font. This should be much easier on the eyes. It's three lines down. No quotes, no large font, ready...?


trade info for info


For those that may have missed it, it's three lines above.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 13 2010, 11:43 AM~17177772
> *i dont know any top secret spots but its like this. If you were selling cocaine and getting it for 15k a kilo at the spot and reselling to people for 20k a kilo would you give up your source if that was your main income? These guys are making money doing the leg work making calls driving and sometimes sitting on the parts for long periods of time. Knowledge costs money and sometimes you have to pay to aquire it.
> *





:0









:ninja:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17168191
> *I know touchdowntodd paid for a couples massage with TOPFAN. I didnt hear about the pedicure though   I guess it does get stressful to build a setup
> *



And people think i'm weird :uh: 

You guys are CREEPY :sprint:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 13 2010, 03:14 PM~17179453
> *Allow me to restate what I originally posted without the large bold font.  This should be much easier on the eyes. It's three lines down. No quotes, no large font, ready...?
> trade info for info
> For those that may have missed it, it's three lines above.
> *


do you always wait a year to share the info???


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 13 2010, 05:22 PM~17180768
> *do you always wait a year to share the info???
> 
> *


Shouldn't you be doin some work


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 13 2010, 05:31 PM~17180845
> *Shouldn't you be doin some work
> *


im retired foolio. :biggrin: 












































j/k im on permanent vacation. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros

Time to jump start this topic back into it's main objective...

Here is a look at 4-way valves.


----------



## Dreamer62

working on my stuff too. 










Still looking for Dumps


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Apr 13 2010, 05:58 PM~17181110
> *working on my stuff too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for Dumps
> *



I sold my rag so it is time to start all over


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 13 2010, 01:27 AM~17175876
> *congrats on the layout homie
> *


Thanks :h5:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 13 2010, 05:48 PM~17181007
> *
> 
> Time to jump start this topic back into it's main objective...
> 
> Here is a look at 4-way valves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## liljoefromkc

ttt.thanks for gettin the topic back on track tony.wut up abel?ne new pics of finds?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

I NEED A SET OF SLOW VALVE..SOME LIL ONES.. ANYONE HAS SOME ??????????????????


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Apr 13 2010, 02:12 PM~17180021
> *And people think i'm weird :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt whats up homies


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 13 2010, 07:43 AM~17177772
> *i dont know any top secret spots but its like this. If you were selling cocaine and getting it for 15k a kilo at the spot and reselling to people for 20k a kilo would you give up your source if that was your main income? These guys are making money doing the leg work making calls driving and sometimes sitting on the parts for long periods of time. Knowledge costs money and sometimes you have to pay to aquire it.
> *


So what it boils down to is nothing more than money and as a consumer being at their mercy. Let me know where the spots are and I'll do my own leg work. Why pay a middleman his inflated markup. I went that route the first time and have $15K in a setup that should of cost me $7,500 and still ended up with China fittings. All because knowledge costs money. It left a bad taste in my mouth and I want my next setup to be a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 13 2010, 07:06 PM~17183912
> *So what it boils down to is nothing more than money and as a consumer being at their mercy. Let me know where the spots are and I'll do my own leg work. Why pay a middleman his inflated markup. I went that route the first time and have $15K in a setup that should of cost me $7,500 and still ended up with China fittings. All because knowledge costs money. It left a bad taste in my mouth and I want my next setup to be a more enjoyable experience.
> *



Not everyone is like the person who did you wrong..


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 13 2010, 07:06 PM~17183912
> *So what it boils down to is nothing more than money and as a consumer being at their mercy. Let me know where the spots are and I'll do my own leg work. Why pay a middleman his inflated markup. I went that route the first time and have $15K in a setup that should of cost me $7,500 and still ended up with China fittings. All because knowledge costs money. It left a bad taste in my mouth and I want my next setup to be a more enjoyable experience.
> *


if you want to do your own leg work make calls google stuff and find your own spots or find the spots that these guys are getting parts from.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 13 2010, 07:53 PM~17184469
> *if you want to do your own leg work make calls google stuff and find your own spots or find the spots that these guys are getting parts from.
> *


...and deal with aircraft assholes who dont want to sell LOWRIDERS shit!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

[quote=firme64impala,Apr 13 2010, 07:06 PM~17183912. and still ended up with China fittings.
:uh: WUTS THE BIG DEAL ON CHINA FITTINGS.......EVERYTHING IS MADE IN CHINA................MY CHUCK TAYLORS ARE MADE IN CHINA..MY NIKES MADE IN CHINA HALF OF EVERY HOUSEHOLD ITEM MADE IN CHINA....IF IT AINT BROKE YET OR FALLEN APART YET IT MUST BE GOOD  JUS MY OPINION


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 13 2010, 08:43 AM~17177772
> *i dont know any top secret spots but its like this. If you were selling cocaine and getting it for 15k a kilo at the spot and reselling to people for 20k a kilo would you give up your source if that was your main income? These guys are making money doing the leg work making calls driving and sometimes sitting on the parts for long periods of time. Knowledge costs money and sometimes you have to pay to aquire it.
> *


THAT PRETTY MUCH SUMS IT UP


----------



## Hydros

A tidbit of info, 

Say I have a source, I'm respectful to the seller and I don't haggle on the price too much and I don't bug him. Well that would put me as a good paying customer if I do enough repeat business.

Let's say we are all Lowrider types, and I let it be known where all we can all get aircraft parts. Let's say we (Lowrider types) starts giving the seller some good business. But like every group of people there's going be a couple of bad apples. 

The mature buyers know their place and won't cause a stir  But there will be some that give the seller a headache, might even try to rip him off. 

Now say the seller is just beginning to know me, he know the parts I want are just the same parts others are looking for. Now let's say some people start to get on his nerves, (for what ever reason), well he's not going to answer their phone calls or emails.

So here I come and I just need a few more items to add to my collection, I saved up and now it's time to buy them. Well I could be out of luck because he sold out, or worse, he's sick and tried of those Lowrider types giving him problems. So he refuses to sell to me or anyone else that appears to be a Lowrider type.

OK back to aircraft hydraulics.


----------



## Hydros

Ahh, forgot to mention, there is a seller on ebay called *aircraftstock* He does sell aircraft parts we look for.

oops, spilled the beans

Not to worry to much, once he finds out you're a Lowrider, you'll stop buying from him...


----------



## azmurh

Usedwheel also sells on ebay


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 13 2010, 03:25 PM~17181355
> *Thanks  :h5:
> *


your welcome homie


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 13 2010, 11:32 PM~17185026
> *
> :uh: WUTS THE BIG DEAL ON CHINA FITTINGS.......EVERYTHING IS MADE IN CHINA................MY CHUCK TAYLORS ARE MADE IN CHINA..MY NIKES MADE IN CHINA HALF OF EVERY HOUSEHOLD ITEM MADE IN CHINA....IF IT AINT BROKE YET OR FALLEN APART YET  IT MUST BE GOOD   JUS MY OPINION
> *


i got some american made fittings.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 14 2010, 12:06 AM~17185548
> *
> 
> OK back to aircraft hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


but PLEASE only stuff related to lowriders. not bullshit 4 way valves, etc. :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

that's why you guys need a well spoken, clean cut white guy to make those calls and face-to-face meetings with the aircraft people.  

*in best miklo voice* "use me holmes!"


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 14 2010, 05:48 AM~17187948
> *that's why you guys need a well spoken, clean cut white guy to make those calls and face-to-face meetings with the aircraft people.
> 
> *in best miklo voice*  "use me holmes!"
> *



hilarious home boy ... but in real life the white voice has helped me out numerous times hahaha.. ive gotten wheels, old parts, etc off guys cause they thought they were "junk" ... or sick of "those mexicans" askin about it.. 

i guess you gotta play with any advantage you have.. 

and as a side note, i have gotten parts for homies that way with no mark up cause they cant get em.. its all about the culture for me homie.. :h5:


----------



## implala66

someone is been doing their homework............

http://www.warbirdinformationexchange.org/...ic.php?p=324595


----------



## 41bowtie

Just found a spot on the way back coming from southern IL sounded very promising from the phone call i made, lady said that alot of this stuff goes out west. Will go there on sat after work if i get that same route.

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 14 2010, 06:19 AM~17188062
> *hilarious home boy ... but in real life the white voice has helped me out numerous times hahaha.. ive gotten wheels, old parts, etc off guys cause they thought they were "junk" ... or sick of "those mexicans" askin about it..
> 
> i guess you gotta play with any advantage you have..
> 
> and as a side note, i have gotten parts for homies that way with no mark up cause they cant get em.. I paid reseller price for my setup from TOPFAN. It just cost me an extra $100 for a couples massage and a pedicure, but I did the pedicure for him anyway. its all about the culture for me homie..  :h5:
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> I think because China is associated with cheap, and if you pay top dollar for a authentic, period correct setup, you probably expect no expense to be spared. Like paying $6000 for a Rolex, and they give you a China Rolex. Even though it looks the same, and probably keeps good time, you just feel it should be the real deal for the money you paid. Thats my guess :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## THAT DUDE

Pedicures are gettin tossed around here like some salads. :wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 14 2010, 06:59 AM~17188268
> *someone is been doing their homework............
> 
> http://www.warbirdinformationexchange.org/...ic.php?p=324595
> *


I bought all that stuff!


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 13 2010, 07:53 PM~17184469
> *if you want to do your own leg work make calls google stuff and find your own spots or find the spots that these guys are getting parts from.
> *


I'm finally catching on to what you and others have been stating for years.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 14 2010, 06:59 AM~17188268
> *someone is been doing their homework............
> 
> http://www.warbirdinformationexchange.org/...ic.php?p=324595
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

maybe this can be a start.............

http://navajoaccessories.net/index.html


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 14 2010, 01:35 PM~17191179
> *maybe this can be a start.............
> 
> http://navajoaccessories.net/index.html
> *



alot of big greens on cesnas :biggrin:  try your random surplus houses too


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## TOPFAN

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

hey homie abel.. wahts good man

ttt


----------



## Eryk

Abel, you tired today? Thanks for letting me come kick it yesterday.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

Abel TOPFAN I tried to call you yesterday and the operator asked for my credit card. Said you charge $3.95 / min??? WTF.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 15 2010, 11:42 AM~17202518
> *Abel TOPFAN I tried to call you yesterday and the operator asked for my credit card. Said you charge $3.95 / min??? WTF.
> *


That's a good price! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 15 2010, 03:42 PM~17202518
> *Abel TOPFAN I tried to call you yesterday and the operator asked for my credit card. Said you charge $3.95 / min??? WTF.
> *


i been meaning to hit that foo up, but i cant afford but 30 seconds of his time. :cheesy:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF




----------



## 1229




----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2010, 12:54 PM~17203258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn too clean!


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2010, 01:54 PM~17203258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I want a set up like this for my 70 monte


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Apr 15 2010, 01:57 PM~17203292
> *I want a set up like this for my 70 monte
> *


$100K with labor.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Apr 15 2010, 08:51 AM~17200496-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey homie abel.. wahts good man
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 10:58 AM~17201626
> *Abel, you tired today?  Thanks for letting me come kick it yesterday.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2010, 01:35 PM~17203042
> *i been meaning to hit that foo up, but i cant afford but 30 seconds of his time. :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2010, 03:54 PM~17203258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Photoshop? :wow:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

got these off of Ebay, they were used to jump start Jeeps . It connects to the battery cables.

Thought they can be used to charge the batteries using a multi charger.

I dont have a plug but it will be EZ to make something to make it work . 

I put a EQ by them for a visual.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 16 2010, 03:25 AM~17209628
> *got these off of Ebay, they were used to jump start Jeeps .  It connects  to the battery cables.
> 
> Thought  they can be used to charge the batteries using a multi charger.
> 
> I dont have a plug but it will be EZ to make something to make it work .
> 
> I put a EQ by them for a visual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


slave receptacles!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 16 2010, 12:38 AM~17208178
> *Photoshop?  :wow:
> *


yea, Tattoo-Tony did that a few years ago, long story.


----------



## touchdowntodd

<!--QuoteBegin-edmunds costoms hyd+Apr 16 2010, 12:25 AM~17209628

I put TOUCHDOWNTODDs new EQ by them for a visual.

[/quote]


fixed for you homie LOL jk


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2010, 04:20 AM~17210086
> *yea, Tattoo-Tony did that a few years ago, long story.
> *



Whos TATTOO TONY?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 16 2010, 10:09 AM~17210712
> *Whos TATTOO TONY?
> *


  :uh:


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2010, 06:20 AM~17210086
> *yea, Tattoo-Tony did that a few years ago, long story.
> *


Looks good :biggrin: It threw me for a loop because I have the same picture with the right color on it. I couldn't believe they would have done that and put the same pinstripes on it lol


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 16 2010, 06:41 PM~17216189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, Is that the setup Pescos Inc. did for you?? Looks baddass :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

I now wonder now that LRM has published a article with some AC dumps ,if its is going to become a fashion statement, everyone will want a AC set up, the centerfold truck has a AC set up, but I think they made a typo Pesco 717 pumps.............. better start gattering more the parts, the demand will get higher.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 17 2010, 06:39 AM~17219356
> *I now wonder now that LRM has published a article with some AC dumps ,if its is going to become a fashion statement, everyone will want a AC set up, the centerfold truck has a AC set up, but I think they made a typo Pesco 717 pumps.............. better start gattering more the parts, the demand will get higher.
> *


there is enough Pesco pumps out there to lift a few thousand lowriders.




no need to panic.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Apr 16 2010, 05:55 PM~17215824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you better hurry up and chrome that stuff! :cheesy:


----------



## 1229




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 17 2010, 04:27 PM~17219842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Titty wall :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 17 2010, 09:05 AM~17220819
> *Titty wall  :0
> *


 :boink:


----------



## GREYTREY




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 17 2010, 01:05 PM~17220819
> *Titty wall  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito5050

Hay Abel, do you remember this?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamer62

Working on my first set up and work through a bunch of trades and changes. This is where I ended up for my first set up. Ready for fittings and mock up before I send things out for Chrome and paint.


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt homies


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Apr 20 2010, 09:10 AM~17246857
> *Working on my first set up and work through a bunch of trades and changes. This is where I ended up for my first set up. Ready for fittings and mock up before I send things out for Chrome and paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are Whittakers! These are the ones you were telling me about.....


----------



## Dreamer62

yeah those are the "Baby Rounds" i picked up yesterday #6 3 ports

These are both. The Whittakers i got for my boy are #8 2 ports.


----------



## TOPFAN

A little shelf wear, but real nice!

Sitting in a barn since 1967!


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn abel... COME UP! 

ps - fix the damn date on ur camera LOL


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Apr 20 2010, 11:02 AM~17248391
> *yeah those are the "Baby Rounds" i picked up yesterday #6 3 ports
> 
> These are both. The Whittakers i got for my boy are #8 2 ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What did you pay for the 2 way Whittakers?


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Apr 20 2010, 02:02 PM~17248391
> *yeah those are the "Baby Rounds" i picked up yesterday #6 3 ports
> 
> These are both. The Whittakers i got for my boy are #8 2 ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those "Baby Rounds" are nice, anyone knows how good are they and how much they go for????


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 20 2010, 05:28 PM~17251272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little shelf wear, but real nice!
> 
> Sitting in a barn since 1967!
> *


how much Abel? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 20 2010, 05:36 PM~17252077
> *What did you pay for the 2 way Whittakers?
> *


got them in a trade, for a trade.


----------



## GREYTREY

what are clean baby adels running these days. got a friend that may be looking


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 20 2010, 06:31 PM~17252859
> *those "Baby Rounds" are nice, anyone knows how good are they and how much they go for????
> *


another deal i worked out. I don't know they might sell for like $100 a piece or so


----------



## Dreamer62

sup Abel :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 20 2010, 09:02 PM~17254290
> *how much Abel?  :biggrin:
> *



They are NOS, I dont really know yet... :dunno: PM me...

I kinda like them now! I may just sit on them...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Apr 20 2010, 09:12 PM~17254424
> *sup Abel :wave:
> *



Nothing much, just chilling! You?


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 20 2010, 08:13 PM~17254450
> *Nothing much, just chilling! You?
> *


putting them cars together one aircraft set up at a time


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats good homies


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 20 2010, 09:12 PM~17254430
> *They are NOS, I dont really know yet... :dunno: PM me...
> 
> I kinda like them now! I may just sit on them...
> *


yeah but you like 777s better :biggrin: jajajaja


----------



## Matt Damon

wheres that dippinit guy hiding at??


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Apr 20 2010, 09:10 AM~17246857
> *Working on my first set up and work through a bunch of trades and changes. This is where I ended up for my first set up. Ready for fittings and mock up before I send things out for Chrome and paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i remember that tank :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 21 2010, 07:50 AM~17257351
> *yeah but you like 777s better  :biggrin: jajajaja
> *



maybe.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 21 2010, 12:12 AM~17254430
> *
> 
> I kinda like them now! I may just sit on them...
> *


damn, that might hurt!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 22 2010, 04:01 PM~17273496
> *damn, that might hurt!!!!!!!!
> *



*LOL!*


----------



## tito5050

BA DOOBA BOOBA!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Apr 22 2010, 10:02 PM~17276962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA DOOBA BOOBA!!!!
> *



Oh, ba-no-ba!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 20 2010, 05:28 PM~17251272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little shelf wear, but real nice!
> 
> Sitting in a barn since 1967!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by PEE WEE HERMAN_@Apr 12 2010, 11:31 AM~17167742
> *I need one of these for my bike! HAHA!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Apr 23 2010, 01:41 PM~17282026
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Apr 22 2010, 09:03 AM~17269724
> *wheres that dippinit guy hiding at??
> *


 :uh: 
Yeah, what he said :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj

can i run an aircraft to the bacc and a piston to the front :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 23 2010, 04:11 PM~17283280
> *can i run an aircraft to the bacc and a piston to the front :biggrin:
> *




WOW... 

wtf


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Apr 23 2010, 04:04 PM~17283223
> *:uh:
> Yeah, what he said :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 20 2010, 07:31 PM~17252859
> *those "Baby Rounds" are nice, anyone knows how good are they and how much they go for????
> *


 they work like a delta dump , and yea bout $100


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 23 2010, 04:11 PM~17283280
> *can i run an aircraft to the bacc and a piston to the front :biggrin:
> *


No Caddy, you can not! I plan to be the first doing that


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17286811
> *No Caddy, you can not!  I plan to be the first doing that
> *



staropower is piston

I say do whatever, s long as it all is period corrct, and clean!!! TV's dont go with AC, and neither does gold


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 23 2010, 10:54 PM~17286838
> *staropower is piston
> 
> I say do whatever, s long as it all is period corrct, and clean!!! TV's dont go with AC, and neither does gold
> *


THANK YOU . GOLD AND TVS DO NOT. UNLESS ITS GOLD ANODIZED  I ALMOST BARFED WHEN I SEEN THAT SHIT WITH A AC SET UP


----------



## Hydros

Not period correct. Sorry, I was there and did that already, it's gonna be aircraft correct. I most likely will never again install a setup for myself using Pescos. But I will temporally install them for testing.

To me, Pescos are like my first girlfriend :0


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 24 2010, 11:33 AM~17289093
> *Not period correct.  Sorry, I was there and did that already, it's gonna be aircraft correct.  I most likely will never again install a setup for myself using Pescos.  But I will temporally install them for testing.
> 
> To me, Pescos are like my first girlfriend  :0
> *


Can you post any pics of the aircraft setups you've previously installed in your cars?


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 24 2010, 01:26 PM~17289543
> *Can you post any pics of the aircraft setups you've previously installed in your cars?
> *


Ahh man I'd love to, but back then I was a useless street punk. Cameras cost too much, developing cost too much. Lowriding and hopping cost too much. Out of approx 50-60 cars I worked on, I only have a about a dozen pictures. Most pictures are of the cars itself, not the trunks. Back then the trunk was not an art form as it is today. Only at cars shows would you see fine looking setups. Most street setups were just clean looking, not fancy or artful.


----------



## Hydros

ahh, but remembering back, one day I lifted three cars, in the alley on the dirt and grass. Those were the days.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 24 2010, 02:08 PM~17289737
> *ahh, but remembering back, one day I lifted three cars, in the alley on the dirt and grass. Those were the days.
> *



sounds like a good day homie


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 24 2010, 12:54 AM~17286838
> *staropower is piston
> 
> I say do whatever, s long as it all is period corrct, and clean!!! TV's dont go with AC, and neither does gold
> *


What if its a black and white tv?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Hydros+Apr 24 2010, 10:33 AM~17289093-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not period correct.  Sorry, I was there and did that already, it's gonna be aircraft correct.  I most likely will never again install a setup for myself using Pescos.  But I will temporally install them for testing.
> *
> To me, Pescos are like my first girlfriend * :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-firme64impala_@Apr 24 2010, 12:26 PM~17289543
> *Can you post any pics of the aircraft setups you've previously installed in your cars?
> *



I think he is asking for pics because you are downing Pescos with no authority, credibility,or foundation of what you have ever built or contributed. Some pics would help clear this up..... Basically hes calling you a arm chair crititc until you prove otherwise :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Hydros+Apr 24 2010, 01:33 PM~17289093-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not period correct.  Sorry, I was there and did that already, it's gonna be aircraft correct.  I most likely will never again install a setup for myself using Pescos.  But I will temporally install them for testing.
> 
> *To me, Pescos are like my first girlfriend*  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2010, 01:41 PM~17295745
> *I think he is asking for pics because you are downing Pescos with no authority, credibility,or foundation of what you have ever built or contributed. Some pics would help clear this up.....  Basically hes calling you a arm chair crititc until you prove otherwise   :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I second that notion :biggrin: Cant be talking bad about pescos without giving examples of what you have ever built or contributed. That's like me saying 63 DROP TOPS WITH 409 MOTORS ARE OVERRATED :0 

Plus we need pictures of your first girlfriend so we can see the comparison :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2010, 02:41 PM~17295745
> *I think he is asking for pics because you are downing Pescos with no authority, credibility,or foundation of what you have ever built or contributed. Some pics would help clear this up.....  Basically hes calling you a arm chair crititc until you prove otherwise  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydros

I"d like some pictures of her too.


----------



## Hydros

BTW Pesco and Eemco are where the moneys at. Most riders don't wants to see a Vickers setup. My first Pesco was about after 33 years ago. 33 years of seeing Pescos. Pescos are still cool, but for me, and after all these years, my interests, curiosity and /passion has branched out.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2010, 12:41 PM~17295745
> *I think he is asking for pics because you are downing Pescos with no authority, credibility,or foundation of what you have ever built or contributed. Some pics would help clear this up.....  Basically hes calling you a arm chair crititc until you prove otherwise  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 25 2010, 01:35 PM~17296321
> *:0  :drama:
> *



Pics, sorry guys, I do have original receipts form Palleys for a Pesco setup (approx 1977 at approx. $45.00). Does this count??


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 24 2010, 01:26 PM~17289543
> *Can you post any pics of the aircraft setups you've previously installed in your cars?
> *


I just remembered, I think it was in the late part of the 70s' Pinecone ( a well known skateboarder at that time) was from Clairmont, San Diego. He had his 64 Impala in LRM, this one I lifted. His neighbor was some kind of engineer. I think they redid the trunk before he hit the cars shows. 

I have a picture of him and the night I cut out the rear, posted on 
FOUND IT, check here: http://lindavista.biz/homeboys/index.php?P...dca88&topic=2.0
That's Doug, AKA Pinecone in the orange with his switch. I think Chucky took the picture as it was the first time Pinecone hit his switches. Thinking about it now, I bet his has some good looking pics of his setup back then.
and 
http://lindavista.biz/homeboys/index.php?P...dca88&topic=8.0

Thanks for asking for pics, brings back some memories.


----------



## Hydros

Most of these cars I lowered or lifted

http://lindavista.biz/homeboys/index.php?P.../topic,2.0.html

And at the time I was doing installs for Otto Hydraulics, under the table. I also did a few cars from an old car club call "City Car Club".

Hmm... that means I kinda worked for Ted Wells ?? 

I know some guys wanted pictures of setups I installed, again sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 25 2010, 01:22 PM~17296630
> *Most of these cars I lowered or lifted
> 
> http://lindavista.biz/homeboys/index.php?P.../topic,2.0.html
> 
> And at the time I was doing installs for Otto Hydraulics, under the table. I also did a few cars from an old car club call "City Car Club".
> 
> Hmm... that means I kinda worked for Ted Wells ??
> 
> I know some guys wanted pictures of setups I installed, again sorry.  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for sharing. I still dont see how you can be burned out on Pescos if you havent done a setup since Astro Supremes were in style :dunno: :dunno: Pescos will never go out of style, some things dont change.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 16 2010, 05:41 PM~17216189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I cant wait to see this car....


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2010, 06:53 PM~17298580
> *Thanks for sharing. I still dont see how you can be burned out on Pescos if you havent done a setup since Astro Supremes were in style :dunno:  :dunno:  Pescos will never go out of style, some things dont change.
> *


That's on my own car, I'd help others with Pesco setups. One reason is I don't need to relearn about Pescos to help someone else. I must have at least *16 different *Pesco power packs and panels. I have no idea how many Pescos total I own. 

Hmm, Vickers are new to me, like a new girlfriend


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 25 2010, 07:59 PM~17299516
> *That's on my own car, I'd help others with Pesco setups. One reason is I don't need to relearn about Pescos to help someone else. I must have at least 16 different Pesco power packs and panels. I have no idea how many Pescos total I own.
> 
> Hmm, Vickers are new to me, like a new girlfriend
> *



well since you have no idea, send me over 1 and i can start piecing together my next setup... i want a 1 pump pesco setup 2 dumps, F/B


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2010, 06:57 PM~17298625
> *I cant wait to see this car....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kraz13

At Chicano Park Show!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Apr 26 2010, 11:26 AM~17306732
> *At Chicano Park Show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



There is nothing like it!!! Like the red fluid :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Apr 26 2010, 03:26 PM~17306732
> *At Chicano Park Show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice setup................












but the catch jars...............i guess its cool to show off the red fluid, but....... :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 26 2010, 06:24 PM~17308463
> *nice setup................
> but the catch jars...............i guess its cool to show off the red fluid, but....... :uh:
> *


who started that anyway?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 26 2010, 02:26 PM~17308495
> *who started that anyway?
> *



TATTOO 76


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 26 2010, 08:22 PM~17309558
> *TATTOO 76
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 26 2010, 06:26 PM~17308495
> *who started that anyway?
> *


someone whos pumps are worn out beyond use.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 26 2010, 08:22 PM~17309558
> *TATTOO 76
> *


pinche joto.  


























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 26 2010, 08:37 PM~17309707
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


(im adding some sand to the inside of your pumpheads and im machining a few thousandths off the gear teeth so you will need some catch jars too buddy) :cheesy:


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Apr 26 2010, 01:26 PM~17306732
> *At Chicano Park Show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the way they ran the EQ'S


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Apr 26 2010, 05:26 PM~17308495-->
> 
> 
> 
> who started that anyway?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 07:22 PM~17309558
> *TATTOO 76
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 08:21 PM~17310164
> *pinche joto.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Apr 26 2010, 08:22 PM~17310181
> *(im adding some sand to the inside of your pumpheads and im machining a few thousandths off the gear teeth so you will need some catch jars too buddy) :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 26 2010, 09:22 PM~17310181
> *(im adding some sand to the inside of your pumpheads and im machining a few thousandths off the gear teeth so you will need some catch jars too buddy) :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 25 2010, 03:20 PM~17296621
> *I just remembered, I think it was in the late part of the 70s' Pinecone ( a well known skateboarder at that time) was from Clairmont, San Diego.  He had his 64 Impala in LRM, this one I lifted.  His neighbor was some kind of engineer. I think they redid the trunk before he hit the cars shows.
> 
> I have a picture of him and the night I cut out the rear, posted on
> FOUND IT, check here: http://lindavista.biz/homeboys/index.php?P...dca88&topic=2.0
> That's Doug, AKA Pinecone in the orange with his switch. I think Chucky took the picture as it was the first time Pinecone hit his switches.  Thinking about it now, I bet his has some good looking pics of his setup back then.
> and
> http://lindavista.biz/homeboys/index.php?P...dca88&topic=8.0
> 
> Thanks for asking for pics, brings back some memories.
> *



G&S- DOUG SALDINO----->THAT BE THE CAR!


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 26 2010, 02:27 PM~17307907
> *There is nothing like it!!! Like the red fluid :biggrin:
> *



Thats transmision fluid in jars. Just for looks.


----------



## baghdady

TTT ..


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Dat Dirty Rat, Jaime-ViejitosNM

Hey holmes..


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Apr 27 2010, 01:48 PM~17320423
> *Thats transmision fluid in jars. Just for looks.
> *



We do that with our setups at Pescos Inc. We use easter egg coloring kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Apr 28 2010, 03:42 PM~17331353
> *We do that with our setups at Pescos Inc. We use easter egg coloring kits.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 25 2010, 01:19 PM~17296195
> *I"d like some pictures of her too.
> *


----------



## Hydros

These are from Palleys and Groban Catalogs


----------



## Hydros

In the images above.

*I am looking to buy any power pack panel or power units. *

Take a look at the tank page, notice the D, G, J tank types







































finders fee= reward of information leading to the purchase of any power pack panel


----------



## Hydros

:0 









http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=163.new#new

*4 valves, give 4 way action, with double acting cylinders ?!! Makes me think someone has actually tried this. *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 28 2010, 12:07 PM~17331030
> *Dat Dirty Rat, Jaime-ViejitosNM
> 
> Hey holmes..
> *


whats up Tom...........


----------



## touchdowntodd

what up jaime, george, abel, tommy


----------



## tito5050

:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 29 2010, 06:04 AM~17338901
> *what up jaime, george, abel, tommy
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 29 2010, 06:04 AM~17338901
> *what up jaime, george, abel, tommy
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt for the homies... still tryin to step up my AC game... 

gotta get this setup put in...


----------



## implala66

:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## touchdowntodd

TTT


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2010, 06:49 PM~16978572
> *RHINO PUMP!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the name "Rhino" Originally the pump head faced up.


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

FITTING WELDED TO A-6 OXYGEN TANK USING A MIG WELDER :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 28 2010, 07:40 PM~17334803
> *These are from Palleys and Groban Catalogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

ill take 2. lol..


----------



## Bootykit63

Hmmmmmm? :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@May 6 2010, 01:35 AM~17406085
> *Hmmmmmm? :nicoderm:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump .... whats up homies


----------



## ss62vert

Can someone tell me if the mounting bases for the 777's be chrome plated? I finally got my chrome back and the bases were just polished...they look ok but would be a lot nicer plated. So before I take them back I wanted to make sure they can be plated. thanks


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 6 2010, 03:16 PM~17410089
> *Can someone tell me if the  mounting bases for the 777's be chrome plated? I finally got my chrome back and the bases were just polished...they look ok but would be a lot nicer plated. So before I take them back I wanted to make sure they can be plated. thanks
> *


yes, they can.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 6 2010, 12:20 PM~17410142
> *yes, they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks Tattoo...I'm taking that shit back. I thought they could, but wanted to double check so the chrome guy doesn't give me some story that they can't be done


----------



## implala66

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 6 2010, 12:23 PM~17410173
> *Thanks Tattoo...I'm taking that shit back. I thought they could, but wanted to double check so the chrome guy doesn't give me some story that they can't be done
> *


if not send em to me and ill chrome em, those were my pumps tattoo posted


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 7 2010, 02:42 AM~17416192
> *if not send em to me and ill chrome em, those were my pumps tattoo posted
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 6 2010, 11:42 PM~17416192
> *if not send em to me and ill chrome em, those were my pumps tattoo posted
> *



I might have to hit you up on that... My plater left me a voice mail after I dropped off the bases and electrical boxes that he couldn't plate some of the parts :uh: but he didn't say which ones. but any way here's a pic of the progress so far.


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17425276
> *I might have to hit you up on that... My plater left me a voice mail after I dropped off the bases and electrical boxes that he couldn't plate some of the parts :uh: but he didn't say which ones. but any way here's a pic of the progress so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is looking good man


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17425276
> *I might have to hit you up on that... My plater left me a voice mail after I dropped off the bases and electrical boxes that he couldn't plate some of the parts :uh: but he didn't say which ones. but any way here's a pic of the progress so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats good abel, george, all the homies


----------



## Rod Stewart

good stuff, rick.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 9 2010, 09:18 AM~17433873
> *whats good abel, george, all the homies
> *


Was looking at my hoses. I don't have any # 8's but plenty of # 6 hoses. I was at Able's awhile back and he was lifting his 65 on # 6 hoses and a 777 pump. worked fine. Let me know what lengths you need. I can guess but it would be better to here from you. You can put a Y block in the front and replace it when you get an accumulator. I'm putting together some single pump set ups if you know anyone interested. Let me know. Later


----------



## Badass93

Supp aircraft kings,
anyone knows how to take apart the bendix connector that is linked to my futurecraft dump?  
i want to change the wires and make a hardline for my setup(it's a mini hydraulic setup for my radikal lowbike) 
the pic:


----------



## liljoefromkc

wut up to ALL?seen a lot of new stuff in here.still very helpful.keep it comin.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@May 11 2010, 09:23 PM~17458741
> *wut up to ALL?seen a lot of new stuff in here.still very helpful.keep it comin.
> *


hey home boy. Did that place ever pan out?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17425276
> *I might have to hit you up on that... My plater left me a voice mail after I dropped off the bases and electrical boxes that he couldn't plate some of the parts :uh: but he didn't say which ones. but any way here's a pic of the progress so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lemme know when your ready


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17460419
> *lemme know when your ready
> *


My plater got them done...but thanks


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump this...


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17453502
> *Supp aircraft kings,
> anyone knows how to take apart the bendix connector that is linked to my futurecraft dump?
> i want to change the wires and make a hardline for my setup(it's a mini hydraulic setup for my radikal lowbike)
> the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not familiar with it at all.
But if it doesnt look like pieces unscrew to get to the wire connections...
then chances are you need a special tool to remove the wires with the metal ends themselves...

I could be very wrong. lol. hopefully someone will say something


----------



## implala66

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 11 2010, 09:49 AM~17453502
> *Supp aircraft kings,
> anyone knows how to take apart the bendix connector that is linked to my futurecraft dump?
> i want to change the wires and make a hardline for my setup(it's a mini hydraulic setup for my radikal lowbike)
> the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm kinda thinking the center pushes out from the bottom (or pulled out from the bottom).


----------



## hoppin62

3 unscrews from 1 then 2 will slide off. The rubber plug can come out, but there is no need to take it out. Once you take 1, 2, & 3 apart you will be able to solder new wires on.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Apr 20 2010, 08:10 AM~17246857
> *Working on my first set up and work through a bunch of trades and changes. This is where I ended up for my first set up. Ready for fittings and mock up before I send things out for Chrome and paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got 4 of those small dumps, they work really good, a lil slow on the rear of cars cause the return hole is really small


----------



## Mr Impala

i still need 4 slow downs!


----------



## 1229




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 04:46 PM~17499194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 15 2010, 05:50 PM~17499477
> *fuck
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 06:44 PM~17499816
> *:boink:
> *


wish those were mine!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 15 2010, 05:50 PM~17499477
> *fuck
> *



You still doin the trade


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17499872
> *You still doin the trade
> *


I will ship on Monday, PM your shipping info. Did you say you had a friend in Greensboro?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 15 2010, 07:00 PM~17499894
> *I will ship on Monday, PM your shipping info. Did you say you had a friend in Greensboro?
> *


hes got a brother in Graham. :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 07:13 PM~17499957
> *hes got a brother in Graham. :cheesy:
> *


was he talking about you?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 15 2010, 07:16 PM~17499971
> *was he talking about you?
> *


maybe (no ****)............................(well with milkbone theres always a little bit of **** happening). :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 07:19 PM~17499988
> *maybe (no ****)............................(well with milkbone theres always a little bit of **** happening). :cheesy:
> *


did he get them from you?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 01:46 PM~17499194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 07:19 PM~17499988
> *maybe (no ****)............................(well with Jason theres always a little bit of **** happening). :cheesy:
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

tattoo ...BEAUTIFUL setup


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 12:46 PM~17499194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean work! :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 12:46 PM~17499194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you homie i appreciate it!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 02:46 PM~17499194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

looks good...


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 03:46 PM~17499194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

I would like to give a BIG thanks to George (Pre-War), he helped me in getting this slowdowns pictured below, to complete my hybrid set up, he didn't have to do it, but that's the kind of person Geroge is, he went out of his way trading some of personal aircraft parts to get these slowdowns for me.............. :thumbsup: 


Now if I could find a brace for 44" moonroof and a set of Tru Classic caps.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 17 2010, 02:53 PM~17518376
> *I would like to give a BIG thanks to George (Pre-War), he helped me in getting this slowdowns pictured below, to complete my hybrid set up, he didn't have to do it, but that's the kind of person Geroge is, he went out of his way trading some of personal aircraft parts to get these slowdowns for me..............  :thumbsup:
> Now if I could find a brace for 44" moonroof and a set of Tru Classic caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 16 2010, 04:21 PM~17507535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good...
> *


This fucking Tatto76 guy is pretty good huh? I wonder what he can do with some of the newer style pumps. :dunno: :scrutinize: hno: :x:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 16 2010, 06:21 PM~17507535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good...
> *



 Beautiful


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 17 2010, 11:23 PM~17521545
> *  Beautiful
> *


when the fuck are you coming home? We need to see you car!


----------



## Hipstreet

> :biggrin: Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 17 2010, 02:53 PM~17518376
> *I would like to give a BIG thanks to George (Pre-War), he helped me in getting this slowdowns pictured below, to complete my hybrid set up, he didn't have to do it, but that's the kind of person Geroge is, he went out of his way trading some of personal aircraft parts to get these slowdowns for me..............  :thumbsup:
> Now if I could find a brace for 44" moonroof and a set of Tru Classic caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I should have one in my storage for you. :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 17 2010, 10:37 PM~17521766
> *when the fuck are you coming home? We need to see you car!
> *



 man its not looking good. Me coming home that is  




But the set-up :0 That is definitely looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 17 2010, 09:49 PM~17520193
> *This fucking Tatto76 guy is pretty good huh?  I wonder what he can do with some of the newer style pumps. :dunno:  :scrutinize:  hno:  :x:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 17 2010, 09:49 PM~17520193
> *This fucking Tatto76 guy is pretty good huh?  I wonder what he can do with some of the newer style pumps. :dunno:  :scrutinize:  hno:  :x:
> *



He can't do shit with newer style pumps this MF'er is so slow the pumps become old style by the time he is done 

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 15 2010, 08:50 AM~17496425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 unscrews from 1 then 2 will slide off. The rubber plug can come out, but there is no need to take it out.  Once you take 1, 2, & 3 apart you will be able to solder new wires on.
> *


ok thanks homie!

anyone have some informations about Pesco motor with these numbers: Type 525-10 ?
:happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 18 2010, 12:09 PM~17526626
> *He can't do shit with newer style pumps this MF'er is so slow the pumps become old style by the time he is done
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :roflmao: 



nothing like sitting on parts until they are old and valuable. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2010, 01:01 PM~17527072
> *:boink:  :boink:  :roflmao:
> nothing like sitting on parts until they are old and valuable. :biggrin:
> *


and by _sitting _on parts, i dont mean ANY ****....(100% no ****)


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+May 18 2010, 01:01 PM~17527072-->
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :roflmao:
> nothing like sitting on parts until they are old and valuable. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@May 18 2010, 01:02 PM~17527085
> *and by sitting on parts, i mean ****....(100% ****)
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 18 2010, 01:28 PM~17527369
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## Matt Damon

hey KOP wheres my chrome booster cables and pin striped switch connectors??


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 18 2010, 01:28 PM~17527369
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


you send those yet?


----------



## Mr Impala

got these coming. might be willing to trade for zig zags and some money


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2010, 01:27 AM~17536712
> *got these coming. might be willing to trade for zig zags and some money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

Lemon Laid was in Fresno this weekend and even after all these years still had me in aww


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## implala66

what happened to TOPFAN??? haven seen him here in a while............


----------



## lesstime

hi there every one i been looking and looking but i have not had any luck finding can one or some of you masters show sell or tell me were i can find some of these plugs please thank you need two with two wires and two with one wire thank you


----------



## Hoss805

found these normaly closed blockers, any info on what they're worth, maybe not aircraft but have a 1958 date on them


----------



## Rollinaround

:cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 19 2010, 09:30 PM~17547702
> *found these normaly closed blockers, any info on what they're worth, maybe not aircraft but have a 1958 date on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Mar Vista... do they work? I have never tried them, but I know where alot of "normally open" ones are


----------



## Hoss805

yea they are mar vista, got them from a guy that used to work in the base about 15 years ago


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@May 18 2010, 07:18 PM~17533175
> *hey KOP wheres my chrome booster cables and pin striped switch connectors??
> *


He'll get to you , he's putting something special together for me first. He just takes his sweetass time.
Don't rush him


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 19 2010, 10:30 PM~17547702
> *found these normaly closed blockers, any info on what they're worth, maybe not aircraft but have a 1958 date on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Does the top look like this


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2010, 08:00 PM~17546566
> *hi there every one i been looking and looking but i have not had any luck finding can one or some of you masters show sell or tell me were i can find some of these  plugs please thank you  need two with two wires and two with one wire  thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right here! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Apr 24 2010, 01:26 PM~17289543-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post any pics of the aircraft setups you've previously installed in your cars?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2010, 11:41 AM~17295745
> *I think he is asking for pics because you are downing Pescos with no authority, credibility,or foundation of what you have ever built or contributed. Some pics would help clear this up.....  Basically hes calling you a arm chair critic until you prove otherwise   :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


He said all that? I mean did he really say every last bit!
I read the part where he's asking for pictures, I think I missed the part where I'm downing and slapping around a Pesco.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@May 21 2010, 12:36 AM~17558559
> *He said all that? I mean did he really say every last bit!
> I read the part where he's asking for pictures, I think I missed the part where I'm downing and slapping around a Pesco.
> *


 :wow: You are just now replying to that. It was stated April 24th and 25th lmao :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros

baghdady, I'll get in touch with you with in a few days.
Tony


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 20 2010, 10:28 PM~17558487
> *right here!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these for sale, what do they fit, and a price


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@May 20 2010, 11:23 PM~17559470
> *are these for sale, what do they fit, and a price
> *


All fit Adex, Adel.... the 90's are mine and the rest need inserts (they are mostly 3 pin)
2 pin female inserts are about $6.00. 
shoot me an offer.


----------



## Firefly

We took the California Edition out to play last weekend, I figured it belonged in here cause you can hear the Eemco's going at the beginning :happysad:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 21 2010, 04:03 AM~17559842
> *We took the California Edition out to play last weekend, I figured it belonged in here cause you can hear the Eemco's going at the beginning  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a beautiful thing. 

More pics of the girl please.
:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 21 2010, 03:38 PM~17560394
> *Thats a beautiful thing.
> 
> More pics of the girl please.
> :biggrin:
> *


Ask Mike (Hooked2Glass), that's his girlfriend :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 21 2010, 07:51 AM~17560485
> *Ask Mike (Hooked2Glass), that's his girlfriend :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@May 20 2010, 09:24 PM~17558437
> *Does the top look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea its got a little nut on top holding the coil/cover


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 21 2010, 07:38 AM~17560394
> *Thats a beautiful thing.
> 
> More pics of the girl please.
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 19 2010, 08:46 PM~17546373
> *what happened to TOPFAN???  haven seen him here in a while............
> *



Have not been on here much......My Mom had a massive stroke and I been with her. I will be coming around soon!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 21 2010, 10:32 AM~17562737
> *Have not been on here much......My Mom had a massive stroke and I been with her. I will be coming around soon!
> *


Sorry to hear that Abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 21 2010, 11:43 AM~17562823
> *Sorry to hear that Abel
> *



Yeah, man..its heartbreaking, never sick in her life...always active ...You never know. She is paralyzed on her right side and she cant speak, walk or eat.

Its been hard on the family...we hanging tough, though.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 21 2010, 12:53 PM~17562927
> *Yeah, man..its heartbreaking, never sick in her life...always active ...You never know. She is paralyzed on her right side and she cant speak, walk or eat.
> 
> Its been hard on the family...we hanging tough, though.
> *


Stay strong homie & like i told ya...Dont be to proud not to call if you need an ear!!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 21 2010, 11:53 AM~17562927
> *Yeah, man..its heartbreaking, never sick in her life...always active ...You never know. She is paralyzed on her right side and she cant speak, walk or eat.
> 
> Its been hard on the family...we hanging tough, though.
> *


Best wishes on that Bro  

its not family but there's a package on its way that might cheer things up a little  
Peace


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 21 2010, 10:53 AM~17562927
> *Yeah, man..its heartbreaking, never sick in her life...always active ...You never know. She is paralyzed on her right side and she cant speak, walk or eat.
> 
> Its been hard on the family...we hanging tough, though.
> *


prayers are with you brother


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 21 2010, 12:32 PM~17562737
> *Have not been on here much......My Mom had a massive stroke and I been with her. I will be coming around soon!
> *



sorry to here it, she'll be ok.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@May 18 2010, 09:18 PM~17533175
> *hey KOP wheres my chrome booster cables and pin striped switch connectors??
> *


Contact me at your earliest convenience. There are a few players in this topic who owe me money and I'm going to be collecting with interest. :angry: - Jeff


----------



## Firefly

Aw shit Abel, sucks to hear that. Us Dutchies will keep your mom in our prayers.


----------



## Airborne

Man Abel, keep strong brother!


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 19 2010, 10:30 PM~17547702
> *found these normaly closed blockers, any info on what they're worth, maybe not aircraft but have a 1958 date on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Hoss805,

I'd be interested in one of those dumps, it doesn't need to work, just look nice. I have no idea what they are worth, but I can say these were not quick. When you'd dump and let go of the switch, the car would still be dumping for a split second.


----------



## Rod Stewart

best wishes to you and the family, abel.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 21 2010, 07:59 PM~17566659
> *best wishes to you and the family, abel.
> *


x2 Stay Strong


----------



## CARROT

A little something I'm working on. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

she is in my Prayers Abel...........


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 22 2010, 01:31 AM~17568401
> *she is in my Prayers Abel...........
> *


X2  Hang in there brother


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 22 2010, 02:46 AM~17568465
> *X2    Hang in there brother
> *


x3 good luck with everything Abel.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 22 2010, 03:32 AM~17569298
> *x3 good luck with everything Abel.
> *



x4... you and your family will be in our prayers


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 24 2010, 09:26 AM~17586347
> *x4... you and your family will be in our prayers
> *


Is everything okay? with Abel and Fam?


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 21 2010, 11:53 AM~17562927
> *Yeah, man..its heartbreaking, never sick in her life...always active ...You never know. She is paralyzed on her right side and she cant speak, walk or eat.
> 
> Its been hard on the family...we hanging tough, though.
> *


sorry to here abel,will be praying for her...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 24 2010, 07:19 PM~17592765
> *sorry to here abel,will be praying for her...
> *


x2 and Family.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by rag61+May 24 2010, 10:19 PM~17592765-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to here abel,will be praying for her...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@May 24 2010, 10:30 PM~17592935
> *x2 and Family.
> *



You guys were X5 and X6 Keep it going :biggrin: 


























Just trying to make you smile Abel :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

Thanks everyone for the support...I appreciate your concerns!  


Abel


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17499872
> *You still doin the trade
> *


do you know where to find the air stems for them?


----------



## JustRite

Thanks Abel :cheesy:


----------



## chosen one

whats up abel cris took 1st at the show mild custom 60s


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 25 2010, 06:06 AM~17596613
> *Thanks everyone for the support...I appreciate your concerns!
> Abel
> *


I dont know you but I read this topic every other day or so and I am just amazed at your work.

I send out prayers to you and your family and hope everything gets better.

Joe


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 05:59 PM~17614357
> *I dont know you but I read this topic every other day or so and I am just amazed at your work.
> 
> I send out prayers to you and your family and hope everything gets better.
> 
> Joe
> *


:thumbsup: 
Thank you, Joe! My family and I appreciate everyone's prayers and thoughts, it does help!

P.S...I should be busting out a new set up in the next few weeks!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 26 2010, 11:22 AM~17610611
> *Thanks Abel  :cheesy:
> *



...Thank you!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 26 2010, 04:32 PM~17613680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up abel cris took 1st at the show mild custom 60s
> *



cool!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 26 2010, 08:22 PM~17616066
> *:thumbsup:
> Thank you, Joe! My family and I appreciate everyone's prayers and thoughts, it does help!
> 
> P.S...I should be busting out a new set up in the next few weeks!
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats good homies? just got back from vacation

keep your head up abel, were all here for ya homie!


----------



## implala66

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## ss62vert

Been kinda dead in here... hopefully were all out in the garage building cars


----------



## Dreamer62

so from my garage, I just got back my tanks back. Nice yellow with custom pearl mix. sorry for the crappy pic, but you can click on it to make it big. Thanks Mr mozzywozzy!!

Thinking I need to step up my new 777's to a set of Roosters though. Might have to start offering sacrifices to the Pesco gods for that though. :worship:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 26 2010, 05:32 PM~17613680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up abel cris took 1st at the show mild custom 60s
> *


SICK!! :thumbsup: 

SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND BRO.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 3 2010, 12:15 AM~17680521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit!


----------



## touchdowntodd

holly jesus abel! 

call me tomorrow at work homie.. sorry, been workin a LOT


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 2 2010, 11:15 PM~17680521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shiny shiny :cheesy:


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17680521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looks purdy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

HydroAires are beautiful!


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17680521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice Abel


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@May 21 2010, 10:23 PM~17567904
> *A little something I'm working on.  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jun 3 2010, 11:21 AM~17685635
> *
> *


Looking good so far. Are you planning on painting the 280's and tanks? Seems kind of deep, what kind of car are these going in?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 2 2010, 08:15 PM~17680521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those #6 and #8 are blinging! :wow:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17680521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you work quick Mr. TopFan :biggrin: 

look nice


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 3 2010, 08:09 AM~17683870
> *HydroAires are beautiful!
> *


  sup Jaime??


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 1 2010, 10:57 AM~17664153
> *Been kinda dead in here... hopefully were all out in the garage building cars
> *


it's no fun without king of pearl and bootykit.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 5 2010, 12:21 PM~17702652
> *it's no fun without king of pearl and bootykit.
> *



:yessad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 1 2010, 01:57 PM~17664153
> *Been kinda dead in here... hopefully were all out in the garage building cars
> *


im working on a new setup. spy pics soon. :wow:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 2 2010, 10:15 PM~17680521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How you been Abel?? Hope you & the fam are well brother!!


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Jun 3 2010, 11:38 AM~17685727
> *Looking good so far. Are you planning on painting the 280's and tanks? Seems kind of deep, what kind of car are these going in?
> *


Thanks. Their going in a 36 Chevy bomb. The trunk is not that big.


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jun 7 2010, 09:19 AM~17715983
> *Thanks. Their going in a 36 Chevy bomb. The trunk is not that big.
> *


That makes sense. I can't wait to see the Chromed and Painted version. Going to look great in there. I guess I should post the updates on my set up.

Abel where you at??? Hit me up.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2010, 03:37 PM~17703508
> *im working on a new setup. spy pics soon. :wow:
> *



:0


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jun 5 2010, 10:21 AM~17702652-->
> 
> 
> 
> it's no fun without king of pearl and bootykit.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 01:13 PM~17703373
> *:yessad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2010, 01:37 PM~17703508
> *im working on a new setup. spy pics soon. :wow:
> *


post em up


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2010, 04:37 PM~17703508
> *im working on a new setup. spy pics soon. :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Pics soon :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamer62

Got to hang out with Abel last night. Good people man. Lot's of knowledge and a great person to do business with. Keep your head up Abel.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Jun 8 2010, 10:26 AM~17727812
> *Got to hang out with Abel last night. Good people man. Lot's of knowledge and a great person to do business with. Keep your head up Abel.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jun 2 2010, 03:44 AM~17672573
> *SICK!! :thumbsup:
> 
> SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND BRO.
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT SET UP CHROMED OUT AND PAINTED GOOD LUCK ON YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

WHAT UP ABEL I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A While BEEN WORKING ON THE RIDE HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62+Jun 8 2010, 11:26 AM~17727812-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got to hang out with Abel last night. Good people man. Lot's of knowledge and a great person to do business with. Keep your head up Abel.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 03:01 PM~17729782
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chosen one_@Jun 8 2010, 05:54 PM~17731261
> *WHAT UP ABEL I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A While BEEN WORKING ON THE RIDE HOW YOU DOING  :biggrin:
> *



Whats up guys?

Im cool, been taking care of Moms and got to hang out a bit with Mario and trade some parts! Thanks to all my friends on LIL for your concerns, MOM is a lil better! Trying to finish up my street car!

George.. thanks for setting me set me straight the other day and reminding me that I have a a lot of people praying for MOM! 

THANKS ALL!  !!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGGNASTY, TOPFAN

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2010, 09:10 PM~17733361
> *Whats up guys?
> 
> Im cool, been taking care of Moms and got to hang out a bit with Mario and trade some parts! Thanks to all my friends on LIL for your concerns, MOM is a lil better! Trying to finish up my street car!
> 
> George.. thanks for setting me set me straight the other day and reminding me that I have a a lot of people praying for MOM!
> 
> THANKS ALL!   !!!
> *


I have been wanting to call. Some times it better to let a brother have his space. Keep your head up. Will talk later


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Jun 1 2010, 01:47 PM~17665694
> *so from my garage, I just got back my tanks back. Nice yellow with custom pearl mix. sorry for the crappy pic, but you can click on it to make it big. Thanks Mr mozzywozzy!!
> 
> Thinking I need to step up my new 777's to a set of Roosters though. Might have to start offering sacrifices to the Pesco gods for that though. :worship:
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: After sacrificing, fasting and some sleep depravation the Pesco gods answered :worship: 

My little NOS 777's went on their way and Roosters fell from the sky. 

:worship: :worship: All hail the Pesco!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Jun 9 2010, 04:21 PM~17736003
> *:worship: After sacrificing, fasting and some sleep depravation the Pesco gods answered :worship:
> 
> My little NOS 777's went on their way and Roosters fell from the sky.
> 
> :worship: :worship: All hail the Pesco!! :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Jun 9 2010, 07:21 AM~17736003
> *:worship: After sacrificing, fasting and some sleep depravation the Pesco gods answered :worship:
> 
> My little NOS 777's went on their way and Roosters fell from the sky.
> 
> :worship: :worship: All hail the Pesco!! :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



couple those look familiar... :dunno:


----------



## Dreamer62

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Jun 9 2010, 07:21 AM~17736003
> *:worship: After sacrificing, fasting and some sleep depravation the Pesco gods answered :worship:
> 
> My little NOS 777's went on their way and Roosters fell from the sky.
> 
> :worship: :worship: All hail the Pesco!! :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

I have been off LIL for a while. I have been building setups and travelling to obscure places in search of the rare, exotic, lost and found pumps. I was in Amarillo Texas, and found a stash of NOS Adel straights. They guy had 6. The mice had eaten off the wax coated paper. He also had 16 777's, 12 shotguns, 7 Eemcos, and some bendix pumps. I purchased all units at a "lot" price. PM me for pricing and availability. You will first need to be approved before you can bid on these gems. No dealors!!! Thanks, Pescos Inc. (877) FAN-PUMP.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 9 2010, 06:13 PM~17741871
> *I have been off LIL for a while. I have been building setups and travelling to obscure places in search of the rare, exotic, lost and found pumps. I was in Amarillo Texas, and found a stash of NOS Adel straights. They guy had 6. The mice had eaten off the wax coated paper. He also had 16 777's, 12 shotguns, 7 Eemcos, and some bendix pumps. I purchased all units at a "lot" price. PM me for pricing and availability. You will first need to be approved before you can bid on these gems. No dealors!!! Thanks, Pescos Inc. (877) FAN-PUMP.
> *



THANKS FOR THE ADEL STRAIGHTS. THEY SHOULD LOOK BADASS IN MY 41 CHEVY


----------



## TRUSTY

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: I CALL BS :uh:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 9 2010, 06:13 PM~17741871
> *I have been off LIL for a while. I have been building setups and travelling to obscure places in search of the rare, exotic, lost and found pumps. I was in Amarillo Texas, and found a stash of NOS Adel straights. They guy had 6. The mice had eaten off the wax coated paper. He also had 16 777's, 12 shotguns, 7 Eemcos, and some bendix pumps. I purchased all units at a "lot" price. PM me for pricing and availability. You will first need to be approved before you can bid on these gems. No dealors!!! Thanks, Pescos Inc. (877) FAN-PUMP.
> *



would you be interested in trade for nos 5.20's


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 9 2010, 06:13 PM~17741871
> *I have been off LIL for a while. I have been building setups and travelling to obscure places in search of the rare, exotic, lost and found pumps. I was in Amarillo Texas, and found a stash of NOS Adel straights. They guy had 6. The mice had eaten off the wax coated paper. He also had 16 777's, 12 shotguns, 7 Eemcos, and some bendix pumps. I purchased all units at a "lot" price. PM me for pricing and availability. You will first need to be approved before you can bid on these gems. No dealors!!! Thanks, Pescos Inc. (877) FAN-PUMP.
> *



how much for a shotgun or 4? 

oh, and will you throw in a couple of those wax eating mice? :cheesy:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 9 2010, 05:25 PM~17742013
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



Rick can confirm  He is a satisfied customer. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 9 2010, 06:26 PM~17742029
> *Rick can confirm   He is a satisfied customer.  :biggrin:
> *


so he's the bastard that bought the mice?


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 9 2010, 06:26 PM~17742029
> *Rick can confirm   He is a satisfied customer.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 9 2010, 06:25 PM~17742013
> *would you be interested in trade for nos 5.20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Look at this hoarder! :wow:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

HEY MR. WAR IT WAS A PLEASURE SPEAKING TO YOU LAST NIGHT, I REALLY ENJOYED TALKING ABOUT PESCOS, HARLEYS, CRUISER SKIRTS AND FULTONS, I APOLOGIZE I FELL ASLEEP ON THE PHONE. I WILL CALL YOU TONIGHT THE SAME TIME :wow:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 9 2010, 06:28 PM~17742043
> *so he's the bastard that bought the mice?
> *


I'm going to incorporate them into my set up  can you say set up of the year!!!


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 9 2010, 08:25 PM~17742013
> *would you be interested in trade for nos 5.20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I WOULD BE WILLING TO TRADE A NOS SIDEWINDER FOR EACH TIRE. I WILL EVEN THROW IN A FEW JARS OF MURANO PEARLS. I HAVE ROSE, RED, BLUE AND WHITE. PLEASE COME TO MY SHOP IN MORRO BAY. IT IS ONLY 2 HOURS FROM FRESNO


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jun 9 2010, 07:24 PM~17742003
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: I CALL BS :uh:
> *


dont lemme see you in southie, chief :angry:


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 9 2010, 06:31 PM~17742077
> *I'm going to incorporate them into my set up  can you say set up of the year!!!
> *


Interest rates on tier mice are skyrocketing. I'd say that's a smart investment.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jun 9 2010, 06:30 PM~17742068
> *HEY MR. WAR IT WAS A PLEASURE SPEAKING TO YOU LAST NIGHT, I REALLY ENJOYED TALKING ABOUT PESCOS, HARLEYS, CRUISER SKIRTS AND FULTONS, I APOLOGIZE I FELL ASLEEP ON THE PHONE. I WILL CALL YOU TONIGHT THE SAME TIME :wow:
> *


giggity.

:boink:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 9 2010, 06:31 PM~17742077
> *I'm going to incorporate them into my set up  can you say set up of the year!!!
> *



Yes Rick, I will confirm your setup will win SOTY. I have the article written and all pictures developed. It will appear in September LRM for the Super Show preview


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 9 2010, 08:13 PM~17741871
> *travelling to obscure places in search of the rare, exotic, lost and found pumps.*


I WILL TORTURE YOU FOR INFO.


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jun 9 2010, 08:32 PM~17742086
> *MORRO BAY. IT IS ONLY 2 HOURS FROM FRESNO
> *


THATS WHERE I DROWN TERRORISTS.


AND WASH MY NUTS.


----------



## Rod Stewart

jack, didn't they cancel your show? 

i heard you almost killed yourself. is that true? :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DIPPINIT, *NEWSTYLE 66*, milkbone, *ss62vert, THE HIGHWAY MAN, Pescos Inc.*

It was cool seeing everyone at san Berdoo :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

hahahaha :biggrin: u guys are too much


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17742205
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DIPPINIT, NEWSTYLE 66, milkbone, ss62vert, THE HIGHWAY MAN, Pescos Inc.
> 
> It was cool seeing everyone at san Berdoo :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


cool seeing you too


----------



## all the stars

:cheesy:


----------



## all the stars

:cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17742227
> *read the last part of my signature.
> *


read the last part of this post;


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17742205
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DIPPINIT, NEWSTYLE 66, milkbone, ss62vert, THE HIGHWAY MAN, Pescos Inc.
> 
> It was cool seeing everyone at san Berdoo :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


you too bro


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 9 2010, 06:45 PM~17742256
> *yes sir, they did cancel my show. and look what the fuck happened. as soon as they announced they were going to cancel, some joto ass terrorist attacked time square.
> american soil was never attacked while 24 was running, see what happens when you take away a good thing.
> fuck it though, me and my hermano Jason Bourne are going to team up and make a reality show hunting for osama bin laden. its going to feature other celebs too. watch for it.
> *



switch screen names, stupido! :roflmao:


----------



## all the stars

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 9 2010, 06:46 PM~17742272
> *read the last part of this post;
> 
> *


whats she chewing on? 






















































































a mouf full of my cawk. :cheesy:


----------



## ss62vert

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ss62vert, *Rod Stewart
*

:wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 9 2010, 06:48 PM~17742300
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ss62vert, Rod Stewart
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *



what up, rick! 

you coming down on the 19th?


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jun 9 2010, 08:38 PM~17742164-->
> 
> 
> 
> jack, didn't they cancel your show?
> 
> i heard you almost killed yourself. is that true?  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Jun 9 2010, 06:38 PM~17742164
> *jack, didn't they cancel your show?
> 
> i heard you almost killed yourself. is that true?  :wow:
> *


yes sir, they did cancel my show. and look what the fuck happened. as soon as they announced they were going to cancel, some joto ass terrorist attacked time square.


american soil was never attacked while 24 was running, see what happens when you take away a good thing.



fuck it though, me and my hermano Jason Bourne are going to team up and make a reality show hunting for osama bin laden. its going to feature other celebs too. watch for it.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Jun 9 2010, 06:50 PM~17742329
> *yes sir, they did cancel my show. and look what the fuck happened. as soon as they announced they were going to cancel, some joto ass terrorist attacked time square.
> american soil was never attacked while 24 was running, see what happens when you take away a good thing.
> fuck it though, me and my hermano Jason Bourne are going to team up and make a reality show hunting for osama bin laden. its going to feature other celebs too. watch for it.
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 9 2010, 08:52 PM~17742351
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i heard they wanted you to write the theme song for the show.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Jun 9 2010, 06:53 PM~17742363
> *i heard they wanted you to write the theme song for the show.
> *


i'm working on it.

father's day usually provides good inspiration for new material.


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Jun 9 2010, 07:50 PM~17742329
> *fuck it though, me and my hermano Jason Bourne are going to team up and make a reality show hunting for osama bin laden.
> *


you know that was some top secret info right? i should kill you for dat shit jack


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 9 2010, 08:54 PM~17742380
> *i'm working on it.
> 
> father's day usually provides good inspiration for new material.
> *


depends on the kid. 

Sean Stewart = overdose music.

Kimberly Stewart = :boink: :boink:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jun 9 2010, 08:57 PM~17742420
> *you know that was some top secret info right? i should kill you for dat shit jack
> *


that pussy chuck norris already blogged about it, so the secret was out.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 9 2010, 09:47 PM~17742288
> *switch screen names, stupido! :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, rag61

WUZ UP JOHNNY


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 10 2010, 09:39 AM~17748484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump... hoping to start my install soon...


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 10 2010, 09:42 AM~17748515
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, rag61
> 
> WUZ UP JOHNNY
> *


not much homie...chillin


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17742205
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ,DIPPINIT, BOOTYKIT63 ,NEWSTYLE 66, milkbone, ss62vert, THE HIGHWAY MAN, Pescos Inc.
> 
> It was cool seeing everyone at san Berdoo :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah, it was cool seeing you also, :biggrin: 
I just wish we could have hung out together longer


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Jun 10 2010, 10:03 PM~17755357
> *Yeah, it was cool seeing you also,  :biggrin:
> I just wish we could have hung out together longer
> *



I would have stayed longer but Pescos Inc and Dippinit wouldn't stop talking to each other :biggrin:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 11 2010, 03:23 PM~17762013
> *I would have stayed longer but Pescos Inc and Dippinit wouldn't stop talking to each other :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it kind of creeped me out :naughty:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 11 2010, 06:23 PM~17762013
> *I would have stayed longer but Pescos Inc and Dippinit wouldn't stop talking to each other :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




anyone else seen the movie "The Informant" with Matt Damon??????


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 11 2010, 05:28 PM~17763393
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> anyone else seen the movie "The Informant" with Matt Damon??????
> *



I was arguing with HIGHWAY MAN while Pescos Inc. was trying to tell me about my setup :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 12 2010, 04:21 AM~17765901
> *I was arguing with HIGHWAY MAN while Pescos Inc. was trying to tell me about my setup  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

hey tattoo, 

i'm setting up a dinner date with a couple of the fellas when you get out here.

guest list includes, but not limited to;

tattoo (of course)
pescos inc
pee wee herman
bootykit
hwy man
rod stewart
dippinit
seanzilla
matt damon
all the stars
jack bauer
king of pearl


*unconfirmed guests;

bernie madoff
trusty
ted wells


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 12 2010, 11:19 AM~17767580
> *hey tattoo,
> 
> i'm setting up a dinner date with a couple of the fellas when you get out here.
> 
> guest list includes, but not limited to;
> 
> tattoo (of course)
> pescos inc
> pee wee herman
> bootykit
> hwy man
> rod stewart
> dippinit
> seanzilla
> matt damon
> all the stars
> jack bauer
> king of pearl
> *unconfirmed guests;
> 
> bernie madoff
> trusty
> ted wells
> *


I spoke to Ted Wells. He confirmed he will be there. We are still planning on going to Chuck E Cheeses in Santa Monica. LRM and National Pesco Preservation Society (NPPS) will be covering this event. We have the birfday area from 12-4. They are going to set aside a couple extra tables for us to display some Pescos. Sidewinders and Eemcos. Social Hour is from 12-1. This will include but not limited to, arcades, Pesco Flight simulators. We will have show and tell from 1-2, where King Of Pearl, TATOO, George Mr War, TOPFAN, Mr Wells, and others will have time to reflect on the pleasures of AC, and how it has impacted their lives. Awards will be from 3-3:30. Closing cermoinies, cake and ice cream. from 3:30-4. All attendees will receive Pesco Wings. Thanks hope to see everyone there.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jun 12 2010, 12:27 PM~17768000
> *I spoke to Ted Wells. He confirmed he will be there. We are still planning on going to Chuck E Cheeses in Santa Monica. LRM and National Pesco Preservation Society (NPPS) will be covering this event. We have the birfday area from 12-4. They are going to set aside a couple extra tables for us to display some Pescos. Sidewinders and Eemcos. Social Hour is from 12-1. This will include but not limited to, arcades, Pesco Flight simulators. We will have show and tell from 1-2, where King Of Pearl, TATOO, George Mr War, TOPFAN, Mr Wells, and others will have time to reflect on the pleasures of AC, and how it has impacted their lives. Awards will be from 3-3:30. Closing cermoinies, cake and ice cream. from 3:30-4. All attendees will receive Pesco Wings. Thanks hope to see everyone there.
> *



Countdown begins! I cant wait to shoot the shit w/ KOP!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jun 12 2010, 12:27 PM~17768000
> *I spoke to Ted Wells. He confirmed he will be there. We are still planning on going to Chuck E Cheeses in Santa Monica. LRM and National Pesco Preservation Society (NPPS) will be covering this event. We have the birfday area from 12-4. They are going to set aside a couple extra tables for us to display some Pescos. Sidewinders and Eemcos. Social Hour is from 12-1. This will include but not limited to, arcades, Pesco Flight simulators. We will have show and tell from 1-2, where King Of Pearl, TATOO, George Mr War, TOPFAN, Mr Wells, and others will have time to reflect on the pleasures of AC, and how it has impacted their lives. Awards will be from 3-3:30. Closing cermoinies, cake and ice cream. from 3:30-4. All attendees will receive Pesco Wings. Thanks hope to see everyone there.
> *


and i thought this was just going to be a few dudes having beers and pizza. :wow:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jun 12 2010, 12:27 PM~17768000
> *I spoke to Ted Wells. He confirmed he will be there. We are still planning on going to Chuck E Cheeses in Santa Monica. LRM and National Pesco Preservation Society (NPPS) will be covering this event. We have the birfday area from 12-4. They are going to set aside a couple extra tables for us to display some Pescos. Sidewinders and Eemcos. Social Hour is from 12-1. This will include but not limited to, arcades, Pesco Flight simulators. We will have show and tell from 1-2, where King Of Pearl, TATOO, George Mr War, TOPFAN, Mr Wells, and others will have time to reflect on the pleasures of AC, and how it has impacted their lives. Awards will be from 3-3:30. Closing cermoinies, cake and ice cream. from 3:30-4. All attendees will receive Pesco Wings. Thanks hope to see everyone there.
> *



Wow sounds like a star studded event!!! will this be open to the public or just Hydraulic legends and Hollywood types???


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 12 2010, 01:51 PM~17768572
> *Wow sounds like a star studded event!!! will this be open to the public or just Hydraulic legends and Hollywood types???
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:nicoderm:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump ... now that i have my new car i hope to have teh pescos in soon


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2010, 07:24 AM~17780688
> *bump ... now that i have my new car i hope to have teh pescos in soon
> *


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jun 9 2010, 08:57 PM~17742420
> *you know that was some top secret info right? i should kill you for dat shit jack
> *


Matt, did you get the memo that was released at 23:00 last night? Clint Eastwood will be joining our reality show to help up hunt for bin laden. Chuck Norris was kicked off the show because he couldnt stop crying about gary colemans death.


Now that we have Mr. Eastwood on board the studio decided to set our show in a fictional town call East Clintwood, CA to protect us from paparazzi scum like that puto Truucha. (get it, East Clintwood......Clint Eastwood, hahaha). See you at Roscoe's Matt, dont forget to tell Rod Stewart to tag along so he can take some notes on the show to help him write the theme song. Over and out.


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 14 2010, 08:19 AM~17781067
> *
> *


 :wave: Sup Abel. Thanks for hooking a brother up on that 66 stuff

Hey man, when you beak out that street car people are gonna trip on that set up. That's how it should be done. GET-R-DONE!


----------



## touchdowntodd

abels street car setup is AMAZING.. i hope to get my pumps together that clean soon... 

just need to find parts to lift it now.. these are waitin


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 12 2010, 01:51 PM~17768572
> *Wow sounds like a star studded event!!! will this be open to the public or just Hydraulic legends and Hollywood types???
> *


pm all requests to pescos inc. 

i believe he is handling the guest list and champagne room.


----------



## Rod Stewart

and speaking of stripper poles and champagne rooms i had a chance to see DIPPINIT's set up recently.

i must say King of Pearl did an insane job on that trunk. well worth the $25k you spent on it, man. :cheesy: 

top notch job - i had to refrain from licking those pumps and caressing the tank. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Can a muhfugga get an invite... dang. Im gonna have to take the kids to chuck e cheese's and pretend that I stumbled across this event. Pescos Inc.... you got a PM!





:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 14 2010, 12:14 PM~17783042
> *
> 
> Can a muhfugga get an invite... dang. Im gonna have to take the kids to chuck e cheese's and pretend that I stumbled across this event. Pescos Inc.... you got a PM!
> :biggrin:
> *


 You can be one of my guests....


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jun 8 2010, 06:50 PM~17731228
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT SET UP CHROMED OUT AND PAINTED GOOD LUCK ON YOUR RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP, AND HOOKING ME UP WITH JERRY AND JOSE... MIGHT BE OUT THERE SOME TIME IN AUGUST :biggrin: 

OH AND THANKS FOR THE SETUP.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jun 14 2010, 06:07 PM~17786762
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP, AND HOOKING ME UP WITH JERRY AND JOSE... MIGHT BE OUT THERE SOME TIME IN AUGUST  :biggrin:
> 
> OH AND THANKS FOR THE SETUP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 14 2010, 05:30 PM~17785723
> *You can be one of my guests....
> *


Myyyyy homie! :h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 14 2010, 08:10 PM~17787484
> *Myyyyy homie!  :h5:
> *


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 14 2010, 09:47 AM~17781817
> *pm all requests to pescos inc.
> 
> i believe he is handling the guest list and champagne room.
> *


pm sent... just waiting on my security clearance and background check... I guess because of my dark complexion... Jack and Matt think I may have ties to AL Qaeda :biggrin:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2010, 09:17 AM~17781543
> *abels street car setup is AMAZING.. i hope to get my pumps together that clean soon...
> 
> just need to find parts to lift it now.. these are waitin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have assisted Abel in adding Nitrous Injection to his pumps. This will help the setup hit in the low 20's. Should be a star at this years supershow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Jun 14 2010, 11:14 AM~17783042-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can a muhfugga get an invite... dang. Im gonna have to take the kids to chuck e cheese's and pretend that I stumbled across this event. Pescos Inc.... you got a PM!
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Jun 14 2010, 04:30 PM~17785723
> *You can be one of my guests....
> *


BACK OFF MF'er
I was kickin it deep with AF at the Berdoo show. Even let me sit in his Impala :cheesy:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 14 2010, 07:57 PM~17788131
> *pm sent... just waiting on my security clearance and background check... I guess because of my dark complexion... Jack and Matt  think I may have ties to AL Qaeda :biggrin:
> *



You are clear, but as long as you are in AC, you are 1 of "US" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jun 14 2010, 06:07 PM~17786762
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP, AND HOOKING ME UP WITH JERRY AND JOSE... MIGHT BE OUT THERE SOME TIME IN AUGUST  :biggrin:
> 
> OH AND THANKS FOR THE SETUP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Someones got $$$. Anyone that can use a Square to support their mock up is rollin.... Not rollinaround, just rollin :0 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 14 2010, 08:13 PM~17788372
> *You are clear, but as long as you are in AC, you are 1 of "US" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2010, 10:17 AM~17781543
> *abels street car setup is AMAZING.. i hope to get my pumps together that clean soon...
> 
> just need to find parts to lift it now.. these are waitin
> 
> 
> *



Abel is just an AMAZING guy. He setups have me in AWE.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 14 2010, 09:12 PM~17788349
> *BACK OFF MF'er
> I was kickin it deep with AF at the Berdoo show. Even let me sit in his Impala :cheesy:
> *



:uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 14 2010, 11:50 AM~17781832
> *and speaking of stripper poles and champagne rooms i had a chance to see DIPPINIT's set up recently.
> 
> i must say King of Pearl did an insane job on that trunk. well worth the $25k you spent on it, man.  :cheesy:
> 
> top notch job - i had to refrain from licking those pumps and caressing the tank.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

HAHAHAHA :cheesy:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 14 2010, 09:47 AM~17781817
> *pm all requests to pescos inc.
> 
> i believe he is handling the guest list and champagne room.
> *


 :0


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 14 2010, 11:29 PM~17788706
> *HAHAHAHA :cheesy:
> *



Hello Mike. Call me about that Single Fan Motor Pesco with 6 Dumps


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jun 14 2010, 09:34 PM~17788795
> *Hello Mike. Call me about that Single Fan Motor Pesco with 6 Dumps
> *


OK...GOTTA WAIT TIL 10PM FOR MY ANYTIME MINUTES...DAMN PHONE


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jun 14 2010, 09:34 PM~17788795
> *Hello Mike. Call me about that Single Fan Motor Pesco with 6 Dumps
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A JAR OF THAT OG FISH SCALE


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 14 2010, 09:13 PM~17788372
> *You are clear, but as long as you are in AC, you are 1 of "US" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jun 14 2010, 09:24 PM~17788600
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 14 2010, 09:13 PM~17788372
> *You are clear, but as long as you are in AC, you are 1 of "US" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 14 2010, 08:14 PM~17788402
> *Someones got $$$. Anyone that can use a Square to support their mock up is rollin.... Not rollinaround, just rollin :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

Some OG Squares and #8 HA's :wow:


----------



## Dreamer62

It's like a nice happy little inter-mixed family of Squares and Rounds. :wave: 

Hopefully I'll have a little something to share by next weekend


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 14 2010, 10:12 PM~17788349
> *BACK OFF MF'er
> *



speaking of mf'ers, dippinit says hes pissed that you sold him batteries from 2005 :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jun 16 2010, 08:35 PM~17810396
> *speaking of mf'ers, dippinit says hes pissed that you sold him batteries from 2005  :wow:
> *



thats battery still works. I swear!!. I tested it, it just wont start my car


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jun 16 2010, 08:35 PM~17810396
> *speaking of mf'ers, dippinit says hes pissed that you sold him batteries from 2005  :wow:
> *


Mr Damon, I would give you a apiece of my mind right now, but you are a good customer, so I wont. Your 777 setup is almost ready. Please bring me $15,000 today Payable to Pescos Inc. 280 Wilshire Blvd. Brea. Ca 91777 Alrato


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon+Jun 16 2010, 11:35 PM~17810396-->
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of mf'ers, dippinit says hes pissed that you sold him batteries from 2005  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pescos Inc._@Jun 17 2010, 09:15 AM~17813371
> *Mr Damon, I would give you a apiece of my mind right now, but you are a good customer, so I wont. Your 777 setup is almost ready. Please bring me $15,000 today Payable to Pescos Inc. 280 Wilshire Blvd. Brea. Ca 91777 Alrato
> *



Mr Damon, Mr Inc. Please let me know how those 777's work out for you. I found those in a government test facility. They were practically NOS. I have more, but will only release 4 a year due to popularity, originality, and uniqueness. Please pm me for waiting list. Thanks to all. Jell.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 16 2010, 02:29 PM~17806071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some OG Squares and #8 HA's  :wow:
> *


Abel, I would like to get pics of you and George holding all these #8 dumps. I think aircraft has really been a great outlet for many young people with no future who are heading in the wrong direction. I know I personally was heading down the wrong path until I was introduced to AC at a Victory Outreach program in fall of 1991.. Please call me to schedule this... Leo


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jun 17 2010, 07:20 AM~17813406
> *Please pm me for waiting list. Thanks to all. Jell.
> *


:dunno: 

is that what guys are using now instead of the white, plumbers tape?


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jun 17 2010, 08:15 AM~17813371
> *Mr Damon, I would give you a apiece of my mind right now, but you are a good customer, so I wont. Your 777 setup is almost ready. Please bring me $15,000 today Payable to Pescos Inc. 280 Wilshire Blvd. Brea. Ca 91777 Alrato
> *


im glad you could put aside your differences with dippinit and give me such a good price on those triple 7s. does wilshire blvd run all the way to brea?? :0


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jun 17 2010, 08:20 AM~17813406
> *Mr Damon, Mr Inc. Please let me know how those 777's work out for you. I found those in a government test facility. They were practically NOS. I have more, but will only release 4 a year due to popularity, originality, and uniqueness. Please pm me for waiting list. Thanks to all. Jell.
> *


hell ya jeff those things got my 57 convertible hitting 70" +  theres a clip of it in my new flick invictus.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 17 2010, 07:09 AM~17813324
> *thats battery still works. I swear!!. I tested it, it just wont start my car
> *


i'm callin' bulls**t!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 17 2010, 01:54 PM~17815372
> *i'm callin' bulls**t!!  :biggrin:
> *


bullshit is better.




pinche censored bullshit. :uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump... pieces slowly comin together. gonna work on racks for the trunk soon... get everything mounted up... 

still need cups, hoses, and some other small stuff only if all my favors come thru

hope all is well for everyone else


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jun 14 2010, 08:07 PM~17786762
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP, AND HOOKING ME UP WITH JERRY AND JOSE... MIGHT BE OUT THERE SOME TIME IN AUGUST  :biggrin:
> 
> OH AND THANKS FOR THE SETUP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good bro


----------



## TOPFAN

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 20 2010, 08:21 AM~17837926
> *Happy Fathers Day!
> *


Same to you Abel and the rest of you dads


----------



## Dreamer62

Yup Happy Father's Day to all you out there


----------



## touchdowntodd

fathers day bump for those lucky homies.. i hope to have my first in a year or so..


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 20 2010, 09:21 AM~17837926
> *Happy Fathers Day!
> *


Thanks and Happy fathers day 2 U 2. Sorry I missed your call. Get back to me tomorrow. Later


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Here are my Waterman dumps. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 21 2010, 08:29 PM~17848423
> *Here are my Waterman dumps.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not aircraft


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 21 2010, 05:49 PM~17848598
> *not aircraft
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 21 2010, 05:49 PM~17848598
> *not aircraft
> *


yeah but dont they get a lil street cred because they were used in old school set ups??? 'gate cred'??? 

Sup Jason


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 21 2010, 06:10 PM~17848816
> *
> *


thats funny :cheesy: who is that, TO with aids??


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 20 2010, 09:21 AM~17837926
> *Happy Fathers Day!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jun 21 2010, 07:43 PM~17849795
> *:wave:
> *


WER THE HELL U BEEN ROB


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jun 22 2010, 04:40 AM~17849752
> *yeah but dont they get a lil street cred because they were used in old school set ups??? 'gate cred'???
> 
> Sup Jason
> *


There's the oldskool gate pumps topic for that :happysad:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 21 2010, 11:30 PM~17852195
> *WER THE HELL U BEEN ROB
> *


Sup Mike , i was at fresno chilln' with oldies posse,i mustta missed you cuz someone said you were there, other then that just workin on the house and out in the garage.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 22 2010, 01:13 AM~17852694
> *There's the oldskool gate pumps topic for that  :happysad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jun 21 2010, 07:41 PM~17849766
> *thats funny  :cheesy:  who is that, TO with aids??
> *


lol

that's some old chappelle clip of him doin' a ditty impersonation. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jun 21 2010, 07:43 PM~17849795
> *:wave:
> *



 Whats up, Home Fries!?


----------



## touchdowntodd

abel whats good homie?

we should talk some day soon


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 22 2010, 03:32 PM~17857704
> *abel whats good homie?
> 
> we should talk some day soon
> *


funny you mention it.

abel's going to be a guest speaker at the aircraft pizza and beer bash this summer. i hear he has vast knowledge on all things eemco and pesco. dippinit says he is a walking legend. can't wait to meet him! 

tickets are still available - get yours today! :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 22 2010, 03:10 PM~17858244
> *funny you mention it.
> 
> abel's going to be a guest speaker at the aircraft pizza and beer bash this summer. i hear he has vast knowledge on all things eemco and pesco. dippinit says he is a walking legend. can't wait to meet him!
> 
> tickets are still available - get yours today!  :cheesy:
> *



:h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jun 22 2010, 09:19 AM~17854486
> *Sup Mike , i was at fresno chilln' with oldies posse,i mustta missed you cuz someone said you were there, other then that just workin on the house and out in the garage.
> *


NAW I DIDNT MAKE IT TO FRESNO...WAS AT SWAPMEET :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 22 2010, 03:32 PM~17857704
> *abel whats good homie?
> 
> we should talk some day soon
> *



call me when you get a chance!


----------



## ss62vert

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ss62vert, TOPFAN




:wave:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jun 23 2010, 08:10 AM~17863951
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


nice stash!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*#8 HYDRO AIRE CANDLE NEEDED,HELP ME OUT GUYS*


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 23 2010, 10:30 AM~17865195
> *#8 HYDRO AIRE CANDLE  NEEDED,HELP ME OUT GUYS
> *


dude is gonna raffle off a crate of numero ochos at the ac pizza n brew thing hope you can make it holmes


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 12:36 AM~17862021
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I THINK I SEE A SPEC OF DIRT :uh:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 18 2010, 06:21 PM~17828132
> *looks good bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 20 2010, 08:21 AM~17837926
> *Happy Fathers Day!
> *


 :thumbsup: call me when you get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17869463
> *I THINK I SEE  A SPEC OF DIRT  :uh:
> *


 :run: :sprint: 

going to inspect them right now. :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

:cheesy:


----------



## REC




----------



## 1229

ttmft


----------



## Hipstreet

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 23 2010, 05:50 PM~17869463
> *I THINK I SEE  A SPEC OF DIRT  :uh:
> *


the guy is slacking these days!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 26 2010, 10:42 AM~17892034
> *the guy is slacking these days!
> *


 :guns: :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 26 2010, 08:29 AM~17892187
> *:guns:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: hello, friend.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 26 2010, 10:42 AM~17892034
> *the guy is slacking these days!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 26 2010, 05:00 PM~17893707
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump homies... ordering my shit to get these pescos in tomorrow... 

hopefully in my spare time i can get em in in the next couple weeks


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## chevbombs

How many batt. Can you put on a two pesco pump set-up? Max or min.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Jun 27 2010, 10:37 PM~17899215
> *How many batt. Can you put on a two pesco pump set-up? Max or min.
> *


How long do you want your motors and pumpheads to last? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Jun 27 2010, 04:37 PM~17899215
> *How many batt. Can you put on a two pesco pump set-up? Max or min.
> *


ive never went over 48 volts.


----------



## chevbombs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 27 2010, 01:19 PM~17899444
> *ive never went over 48 volts.
> *


is that 48v. for the front and 48v. back or is that 48v. For both? Thanx Its to lift a 59 impala.


----------



## touchdowntodd

most run 2-3 batts per pump... 

i plan on 2 per pump im thinkin.. i was gonna share a bank of 3, but i want em lasting a lil longer than that LOL


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Jun 27 2010, 05:47 PM~17899619
> *is that 48v. for the front and 48v. back or is that 48v. For both? Thanx  Its to lift a 59 impala.
> *


i usually only use 4 batteries on the cars i lift. (aircraft and tailgate).



a 59 would work great wired 48 front and 36 rear or even 36 front and 24 rear.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 27 2010, 09:23 PM~17902759
> *i usually only use 4 batteries on the cars i lift. (aircraft and tailgate).
> a 59 would work great wired 48 front and 36 rear or even 36 front and 24 rear.
> *



fuck that..48 all the way around!


----------



## vonhitch

Alright help a new guy out (new to aircraft stuff) on a Bomb that I want to go up slow not fast at all what would be a good start? I have run #6 pump heads and 12 or 24 volts (done it both ways) in the past and for what I'm doing that worked for me any recommendations? 
Heres the set up I have now.








Here's a pic of what I want to put a aircraft setup in.









Thanks
Dave Hitch


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 28 2010, 12:46 AM~17903007
> *fuck that..48 all the way around!
> *


i like my setups to coincide with my work pace.
























































S L O W


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol @ work pace... 

i like stuff to not break... im pretty sure imma run 36vts... maybe only 24 to back, have to see how it works out... 

id like to know how long people get stuff to last at 48vts.. the pumps are so nicely over engineered... i bet they would still last forever if not horribly abused


----------



## chevbombs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 28 2010, 07:51 AM~17905539
> *
> 
> id like to know how long people get stuff to last at 48vts.. the pumps are so nicely over engineered... i bet they would still last forever if not horribly abused
> *


X2


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 28 2010, 01:23 AM~17903403
> *i like my setups to coincide with my work pace.
> S L O W
> *


:uh: 

Ain't that the truth


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 28 2010, 01:44 PM~17906456
> *:uh:
> 
> Ain't that the truth
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 22 2010, 04:10 PM~17858244
> *funny you mention it.
> 
> abel's going to be a guest speaker at the aircraft pizza and beer bash this summer. i hear he has vast knowledge on all things eemco and pesco. dippinit says he is a walking legend. can't wait to meet him!
> 
> tickets are still available - get yours today!  :cheesy:
> *



Due to overwhelming demands, we are moving the shing ding to Hansen Dam Golf Course at 10400 Gleanoaks Blvd in Pacoima, California. We will having a Shotgun Style 18 round of golf, then proceed to the banquet facility for dinner, presentaions and an awards ceremony. Guest speaker will be non other than.... KING OF PEARL. 

We will be raffling of a pair of Adel Sidewinders, donated by Mr. DIPPINIT. Make sure to buy your tickets at Ticketmaster, and punch in code word: P-E-S-C-O.

TICKETS ARE VERY LIMITED.... 



> *QUOTE(DIPPINIT @ Jun 29 2010, 07:04 PM) I am so exited!
> 
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

you guys joke around too much. AC is for the serious connisuer


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 29 2010, 07:04 PM~17919481
> *you guys joke around too much. AC is for the serious connisuer
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 29 2010, 02:51 PM~17918828
> *Due to overwhelming demands, we are moving the shing ding to Hansen Dam Golf Course at 10400 Gleanoaks Blvd in Pacoima, California. We will having a Shotgun Style 18 round of golf, then proceed to the banquet facility for dinner, presentaions and an awards ceremony. Guest speaker will be non other than.... KING OF PEARL.
> 
> We will be raffling of a pair of Adel Sidewinders, donated by Mr. DIPPINIT. Make sure to buy your tickets at Ticketmaster, and punch in code word: P-E-S-C-O.
> 
> TICKETS ARE VERY LIMITED....
> *



holy crap! 

next thing you're gonna tell me ted wells will be flying in on a b-52. :wow:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 29 2010, 04:04 PM~17919481
> *you guys joke around too much. AC is for the serious connisuer
> *


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

My attorney is requesting a weekend pass so that I may attend the AC Golf & Banquet. 
Someone said something about investing in ww2 aircraft stock? Please get in touch with me and/or my people asap. :cheesy:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 29 2010, 02:51 PM~17918828
> *Due to overwhelming demands, we are moving the shing ding to Hansen Dam Golf Course at 10400 Gleanoaks Blvd in Pacoima, California. We will having a Shotgun Style 18 round of golf, then proceed to the banquet facility for dinner, presentaions and an awards ceremony. Guest speaker will be non other than.... KING OF PEARL.
> 
> We will be raffling of a pair of Adel Sidewinders, donated by Mr. DIPPINIT. Make sure to buy your tickets at Ticketmaster, and punch in code word: P-E-S-C-O.
> 
> TICKETS ARE VERY LIMITED....
> *



I was kinda lookin forward to going to Chuckie Cheese


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 29 2010, 07:48 PM~17920771
> *holy crap!
> 
> next thing you're gonna tell me ted wells will be flying in on a b-52.  :wow:
> *



Jack Bauer and I will be arriving via Apache helicopter on the 9th green at 9pm. 


















And you thought Top Fan was gangster. :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BERNIE MADOFF_@Jun 29 2010, 10:10 PM~17920987
> *My attorney is requesting a weekend pass so that I may attend the AC Golf & Banquet.
> Someone said something about investing in ww2 aircraft stock? Please get in touch with me and/or my people asap.  :cheesy:
> *


hey fucker, the prison you are in is only like 45 minutes from my house. :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jun 29 2010, 09:18 PM~17921091
> *Jack Bauer and I will be arriving via Apache helicopter on the 9th green at 9pm.
> 
> And you thought Top Fan was gangster.  :wow:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Jun 29 2010, 08:14 PM~17921677
> *:h5:
> *


and im bringing all the hoes, giggity giggity giggity............ohhh right. :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jun 29 2010, 07:18 PM~17921091
> *Jack Bauer and I will be arriving via Apache helicopter on the 9th green at 9pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought Top Fan was gangster.  :wow:
> *


Shit...thought I wasnt?









I just landed this mother on the back nine...George and I are gonna strip it, before they can find it! 

Its got four sidewinders in it!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 29 2010, 04:04 PM~17919481
> *you guys joke around too much. AC is for the serious connisuer
> *


 :wow: :uh: talk about callin the kettle black :biggrin: :cheesy: u get your mink suit out the cleaners for this event :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 29 2010, 09:30 PM~17922563
> *Shit...thought I wasnt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just landed this mother on the back nine...George and I are gonna strip it, before they can find it!
> 
> Its got four sidewinders in it!
> *



awesome.


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol


----------



## eight1eightstyle

FOR SALE ASKING FOR 2800.00. VERY THING YOU SEE IN PICS.....


----------



## Rod Stewart

nice.


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jun 30 2010, 12:46 PM~17927604
> *FOR SALE ASKING FOR 2800.00. VERY THING YOU SEE IN PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


built by rag top rob... :biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 1 2010, 10:40 AM~17935686
> *built by rag top rob... :biggrin:
> *


yup.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jun 30 2010, 11:46 AM~17927604
> *FOR SALE ASKING FOR 2800.00. VERY THING YOU SEE IN PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 1 2010, 09:40 AM~17935686
> *built by rag top rob... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: yup thats me :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Matt Damon

I heard DIPPINIT's system might be operational this weekend. hno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jul 2 2010, 01:53 PM~17945139
> *I heard DIPPINIT's system might be operational this weekend. hno:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jul 2 2010, 10:53 AM~17945139
> *I heard DIPPINIT's system might be operational this weekend. hno:
> *



He is a ***...I heard he put airbags in it!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 2 2010, 03:24 PM~17947621
> *He is a ***...I heard he put airbags in it!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## implala66

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: implala66, WALT CUSTOMS, Dreamer62

:wave: what up Mario


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jul 2 2010, 03:42 PM~17947762
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: implala66, WALT CUSTOMS, Dreamer62
> 
> :wave:  what up Mario
> *


:wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon+Jul 2 2010, 10:53 AM~17945139-->
> 
> 
> 
> I heard DIPPINIT's system might be operational this weekend. hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rumors! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 03:22 PM~17947615
> *:boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Jul 2 2010, 03:24 PM~17947621
> *He is a ***...I heard he put airbags in it!
> *


tragic.


----------



## TOPFAN

...sneak peak..almost there! Lets see DIPPINITS!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 2 2010, 05:13 PM~17948417
> *...sneak peak..almost there! Lets see DIPPINITS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaamn that's a nice headliner.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Jul 2 2010, 05:31 PM~17948505
> *Daaaaaamn that's a nice headliner.
> *



The price was right too! Thanks a lot Mario!


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 2 2010, 05:13 PM~17948417
> *...sneak peak..almost there! Lets see DIPPINITS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics! I can only see slow downs


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jul 2 2010, 06:29 PM~17948823
> *more pics! I can only see slow downs
> *



When its finished!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 2 2010, 05:41 PM~17948886
> *When its finished!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Jul 2 2010, 06:13 PM~17948417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...sneak peak..almost there! Lets see DIPPINITS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]Jul 2 2010, 07:41 PM~17948886
> *When its finished!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Jul 2 2010, 10:14 PM~17949800
> *:angry:
> *


haha..
lookin good man.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 2 2010, 02:24 PM~17947621
> *He is a ***...I heard he put airbags in it!
> *


LOL! BAGS ARE FOR ****! :h5:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 2 2010, 11:20 PM~17950620
> *LOL! BAGS ARE FOR ****! :h5:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 2 2010, 04:13 PM~17948417
> *...sneak peak..almost there! Lets see DIPPINITS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORAAALE! YOU PUT A.C. HYDRO SET UP IN THE LAC. THATS RIGHT! ESTA CHINGON. :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ss62vert, DIPPINIT



:wave:


----------



## FoxCustom

Hey guys. First time posting in this thread. You guys have some sweet setups  
I'm building a '59 Impala right now and have 2 pesco 280's with 3 dumps (2 for the rear, one up front). Is it really neccessary that I run an equalizer or no??? If you could help me out, Thanks


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 2 2010, 11:24 PM~17950638
> *ORAAALE! YOU PUT A.C. HYDRO SET UP IN THE LAC. THATS RIGHT! ESTA CHINGON. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Chapo! Ill post pics soon!


----------



## eight1eightstyle

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jun 30 2010, 12:46 PM~17927604
> *FOR SALE ASKING FOR 2800.00. VERY THING YOU SEE IN PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jul 3 2010, 05:17 AM~17951406
> *Hey guys. First time posting in this thread. You guys have some sweet setups
> I'm building a '59 Impala right now and have 2 pesco 280's with 3 dumps (2 for the rear, one up front). Is it really neccessary that I run an equalizer or no??? If you could help me out, Thanks
> *


*I would see what the car is gonna do with out it 1st.If its uneven you can use the back dumps to even out the front ...*


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jul 3 2010, 08:17 AM~17951406
> *Hey guys. First time posting in this thread. You guys have some sweet setups
> I'm building a '59 Impala right now and have 2 pesco 280's with 3 dumps (2 for the rear, one up front). Is it really neccessary that I run an equalizer or no??? If you could help me out, Thanks
> *



:no: :no:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 3 2010, 12:28 PM~17952629
> *I would see what the car is gonna do with out it 1st.If its uneven you can use the back dumps to even out the front ...
> *


Cool. Thank you both for the help.


----------



## 1229

just figured out that putting tequila in pesco pumps will make them hop.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2010, 07:05 PM~17955394
> *just figured out that putting tequila in pesco pumps will make them hop.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: .................. Put down the Tequila sir! :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2010, 08:05 PM~17955394
> *just figured out that putting tequila in pesco pumps will make them hop.
> *


whoa buddy! 

what are you doing with tequila anyway? whitie topic will not approve. :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Jul 2 2010, 11:22 PM~17950631
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Barba




----------



## ss62vert

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ss62vert, Rod Stewart




:wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Jul 4 2010, 02:43 AM~17956581-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: .................. Put down the Tequila sir!  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Jul 4 2010, 10:11 AM~17957494
> *whoa buddy!
> 
> what are you doing with tequila anyway? whitie topic will not approve.  :wow:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BIG RED

Question?

Who has or where do I want to look for a good pair of check valve's?

I fiqure this is the best place to ask even though it is for a tail gate set up.

Thanks.

Should also add would liek to know more about EQ's.Will one work on a tail gate set up tired of the rear of my ride coming up un-even no matter what I do


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 4 2010, 06:38 PM~17959999
> *Question?
> 
> Who has or where do I want to look for a good pair of check valve's?
> 
> I fiqure this is the best place to ask even though it is for a tail gate set up.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Should also add would liek to know more about EQ's.Will one work on a tail gate set up tired of the rear of my ride coming up un-even no matter what I do
> *


check valves

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GAR-ALUMINU...eQ5fCarQ5fParts


eq's that will work with liftgate pumps 

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item...tname=hydraulic


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ss62vert+Jul 4 2010, 09:34 AM~17958075-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ss62vert, Rod Stewart
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's up, rick! see you next weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2010, 02:19 PM~17959719
> *:biggrin:
> :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 5 2010, 09:16 AM~17962733
> *what's up, rick! see you next weekend.  :biggrin:
> :happysad:
> *


 :buttkick: :boink:


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

How's that trunk coming along, Mr. DIPPINIT? :cheesy:


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 5 2010, 07:17 AM~17962735
> *:buttkick:  :boink:
> *


Tell Jack Bauer I miss him.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 5 2010, 07:06 AM~17962710
> *check valves
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GAR-ALUMINU...eQ5fCarQ5fParts
> eq's that will work with liftgate pumps
> 
> https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item...tname=hydraulic
> *


Thanks. 

You have any of the checks you want to sell. Me and eBay are like water and oil. Just don't mix.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by BERNIE MADOFF_@Jul 5 2010, 05:37 AM~17962782
> *How's that trunk coming along, Mr. DIPPINIT?  :cheesy:
> *



Its not, we blew up the sight glasses, :uh: Pumps work good though :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17968064
> *Its not, we blew up the sight glasses,  :uh:  Pumps work good though :biggrin:
> *


I'm pretty sure I have some of those sight glasses laying around somewhere. I discovered an unguarded missile silo at Miramar air field back in the 80's that was over flowing with aircraft goodies. Come by my shop and have a look around. No photos allowed though. - Jeff


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jul 5 2010, 09:19 PM~17969674
> *I'm pretty sure I have some of those sight glasses laying around somewhere. I discovered an unguarded missile silo at Miramar air field back in the 80's that was over flowing with aircraft goodies. Come by my shop and have a look around. No photos allowed though. - Jeff
> *


Thanks Jeff, I got the pictures you pmed me. They look identical. I prolly cant make it up to Morro Bay until this weekenf though. Save me a couple please. Thanks.


----------



## Francois Dillinger

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2010, 07:58 PM~17968064
> *Its not, we blew up the sight glasses,  :uh:  Pumps work good though :biggrin:
> *


You are so full of shit, jacko. :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2010, 07:58 PM~17968064
> *Its not, we blew up the sight glasses,  :uh:  Pumps work good though :biggrin:
> *


dude, you should have let mike handle it. :biggrin:


----------



## Matt Damon

Show the pics DIPPINIT :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jul 5 2010, 10:26 PM~17969757
> *Show the pics DIPPINIT  :angry:
> *


x2 

let's see that broken glass. :biggrin:


----------



## Francois Dillinger

:wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2010, 10:21 PM~17969693
> *Thanks Jeff, I got the pictures you pmed me. They look identical. I prolly cant make it up to Morro Bay until this weekenf though. Save me a couple please. Thanks.
> *


Brandon,

You are one crazy fucker.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jul 5 2010, 10:26 PM~17969757
> *Show the pics DIPPINIT  :angry:
> *



I got some spy pics


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jul 5 2010, 09:27 PM~17969766-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> let's see that broken glass.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jul 6 2010, 12:27 AM~17970819
> *I got some spy pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fUCK YOU GUYS, i ALREADY GOT A REPLACEMENT :biggrin:


----------



## TRUSTY




----------



## kraz13

Now why does Tattoo76 comes to mind when i see this pic??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jul 6 2010, 05:03 AM~17970858
> *Now why does Tattoo76 comes to mind when i see this pic??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my dream house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jul 6 2010, 05:03 AM~17970858
> *Now why does Tattoo76 comes to mind when i see this pic??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

god damn thats an arsenal ......

got most of the metal cut for my racks.. only had an hour or so to work on shit this weekend... 

next weekend i should have the racks all in on saturday


----------



## eight1eightstyle

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jun 30 2010, 12:46 PM~17927604
> *FOR SALE ASKING FOR 2800.00. VERY THING YOU SEE IN PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 MUST SALE..


----------



## milkbone

TTT


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

nos tanks...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chevbombs

That's looks like the same tank I have on my set up


----------



## eight1eightstyle

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jun 30 2010, 12:46 PM~17927604
> *FOR SALE ASKING FOR 2800.00. VERY THING YOU SEE IN PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jul 9 2010, 03:58 AM~18000072
> *nos tanks...
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


i hate unwrapping those tanks.




but they look great on Pesco setups. :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2010, 08:22 AM~18001386
> *i hate unwrapping those tanks.
> but they look great on Pesco setups. :cheesy:
> *



No shit...I have passed them up, because I dont have the patience to unwind them. Nice though!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 9 2010, 11:25 AM~18001393
> *No shit...I have passed them up, because I dont have the patience to unwind them. Nice though!
> *


lmao. i unwrapped 8 at one time before.



i connected the ends together and had my homie KEEP WALKING with the wire until they were unwrapped. :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Jul 9 2010, 06:58 AM~18000841
> *That's looks like the same tank I have on my set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nah your tanks is twice as long. looks great in that set up thugh.


----------



## themadmexican

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## FoxCustom

I am to the point on my '59 project of needing batteries. I have a 2 pesco 280's and I was going to run 36 volts to each pump. Which batteries would you guys recommend using? Do they have to be deep cycle or would a good starting battery work? Any suggestions, let me know.
-Thanks


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jul 9 2010, 08:14 PM~18006968
> *I am to the point on my '59 project of needing batteries. I have a 2 pesco 280's and I was going to run 36 volts to each pump. Which batteries would you guys recommend using? Do they have to be deep cycle or would a good starting battery work? Any suggestions, let me know.
> -Thanks
> *



deep cycle will last longer...


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 10 2010, 01:49 AM~18008569
> *deep cycle will last longer...
> *


Cool. Got it. Thanks alot


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jul 9 2010, 11:14 PM~18006968
> *I am to the point on my '59 project of needing batteries. I have a 2 pesco 280's and I was going to run 36 volts to each pump. Which batteries would you guys recommend using? Do they have to be deep cycle or would a good starting battery work? Any suggestions, let me know.
> -Thanks
> *


I USED OPTIMA YELLOW TOPS IN MY LAST SET UP AND PLAN TO USE THEM AGAIN IN THE NEXT


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 10 2010, 06:02 AM~18009053
> *I USED OPTIMA YELLOW TOPS IN MY LAST SET UP AND PLAN TO USE THEM AGAIN IN THE NEXT
> *


Hmmm. I guess I'm torn between the look and performance of a yellow top. I'm sure they work excellent, but i don't think they would fit the look of my setup. So many choices....


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## SwAnGiN88

man i love the way that shit looks.. but i dont even know where to begin with any of that lol..


----------



## 41bowtie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

doin batter rack and pump rack today as long as i dont run outta time


----------



## Matt Damon

Hey Bootykit would you mind picking me up on your way to the Imperials show on Sunday?

Thanks.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jul 10 2010, 10:08 AM~18009410
> *Hmmm. I guess I'm torn between the look and performance of a yellow top. I'm sure they work excellent, but i don't think they would fit the look of my setup. So many choices....
> *



YOU COULD ALWAYS USE THE TAR TOP COVERS


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 10 2010, 11:40 AM~18010096
> *YOU COULD ALWAYS USE THE TAR TOP COVERS
> *


That would be a good option


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 22 2010, 04:44 PM~16689910
> *I am willing to bet someone $5 this topic wont make it to page 100.  :biggrin:
> *


100 pages, time to pay someone.............


----------



## touchdowntodd

got my pump and batt racks made today... gonna paint em then put em in .... ill maybe get spy pics up for you homies this weekend.. we will see


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jul 10 2010, 08:07 PM~18013482
> *100 pages, time to pay someone.............
> *



LOL!


----------



## touchdowntodd

racks done,,, wiring and all will be on the left side, thats why racks are slightly off center, plus i didnt like em even, cant really do it cause they are facing teh same direction,,, but the hoses and all will be easier this way,,, 

just waiting on a few parts to drop cylinders in and all, ill finish wiring next day off in a few hours... still have no front springs (yet, homie alex hooked me up tho!) and the wrong rear cups for now LOL, so cant put it all together that way yet.. 

what ya think homies> my first batt/pump rack.. im proud of it.. trunk still needs to be cleaned up


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*looks bad ass,nice and simple*


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks homie... ill wire it up so it stays real clean.. im just worried about where im gonna put the solenoids.. after that mysetery is solved ill be happy.. 

the group 31s fit dead perfect tucked in there, and i love the look.. basically a mix of my favorite setups ive seen...


----------



## 41bowtie

Q-vo? 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, Jaime-ViejitosNM


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*whats up Albert,hows it going?*


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 11 2010, 06:13 PM~18019283
> *racks done,,, wiring and all will be on the left side, thats why racks are slightly off center, plus i didnt like em even, cant really do it cause they are facing teh same direction,,, but the hoses and all will be easier this way,,,
> 
> just waiting on a few parts to drop cylinders in and all, ill finish wiring next day off in a few hours... still have no front springs (yet, homie alex hooked me up tho!) and the wrong rear cups for now LOL, so cant put it all together that way yet..
> 
> what ya think homies> my first batt/pump rack.. im proud of it.. trunk still needs to be cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow ..looks good! Who built those bass ass pumps?


----------



## Rod Stewart

Finally had the pleasure of hanging with Abel yesterday at our show. TOPFAN might be one of the coolest dudes in the business (next to King of Pearl, of course). :biggrin: 

Tons of fun kicking it and smashing that crap dump of yours, brother! :roflmao: 

See you again soon.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 11 2010, 08:54 PM~18020648
> *Wow ..looks good! Who built those bass ass pumps?
> *


*Pesco?



























:biggrin: j/k Abel *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

3 Members: Dat Dirty Rat, Jaime-ViejitosNM, touchdowntodd

Whad up fam???


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 09:17 AM~18024055
> *Finally had the pleasure of hanging with Abel yesterday at our show. TOPFAN might be one of the coolest dudes in the business (next to King of Pearl, of course).  :biggrin:
> 
> Tons of fun kicking it and smashing that crap dump of yours, brother! :roflmao:
> 
> See you again soon.
> *


I had a blast, little brother! It was a pleasure hanging out with you, too. That dump is going to be a paper weight on my desk!

Its a shame KOP flaked out on us! Look forward to hanging out again with you soon!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 12 2010, 09:42 AM~18024227
> *Pesco?
> :biggrin:  j/k Abel
> *


Whats up Jaime? :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats up Abel ... fly out and help me finish this setup L:OL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jul 10 2010, 09:07 PM~18013482
> *100 pages, time to pay someone.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jul 10 2010, 08:07 PM~18013482
> *100 pages, time to pay someone.............
> *


that's right..

DIPPINIT aka. mr venice bike ride! :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jul 12 2010, 08:17 AM~18024055-->
> 
> 
> 
> Finally had the pleasure of hanging with Abel yesterday at our show. TOPFAN might be one of the coolest dudes in the business (next to King of Pearl, of course).  :biggrin:
> 
> Tons of fun kicking it and smashing that crap dump of yours, brother! :roflmao:
> 
> See you again soon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 09:17 AM~18024479
> *I had a blast, little brother! It was a pleasure hanging out with you, too. That dump is going to be a paper weight on my desk!
> 
> Its a shame KOP flaked out on us! Look forward to hanging out again with you soon!
> *



GET A ROOM PLEASE BEFORE I :barf: :barf:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 12:17 PM~18024479
> *I had a blast, little brother! It was a pleasure hanging out with you, too. That dump is going to be a paper weight on my desk!
> 
> Its a shame KOP flaked out on us! Look forward to hanging out again with you soon!
> *



No Pun intended huh??

Anyway I was there with Matt Damon, and Mr War. We were all dressed like WWII pilots, wearing Pescos wings. I am surprised you didnt see us next to Bautista signing autographs. :uh:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 10:53 AM~18025170
> *that's right..
> 
> Pescos Inc, THANKS FOR THE $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO ARBYS!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Mr Stewart, you are welcome. I was impressed at your knowledge during "Pesco Jeopardy". Especially when we got to the daily double. You blew TOPFAN away!!


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 10:17 AM~18024479
> *I had a blast, little brother! It was a pleasure hanging out with you, too. That dump is going to be a paper weight on my desk!
> 
> Its a shame KOP flaked out on us! Look forward to hanging out again with you soon!
> *



Rod Stewart took a dump on your desk??


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2010, 01:40 PM~18026133
> *GET A ROOM PLEASE BEFORE I  :barf:  :barf:
> *



..LOL!


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

damnit abel.... just fucking with me with that pick of the EQ!!! SOO clean with teh braided hoses... 

damnit, im gotta find a pesco EQ soon


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 04:30 PM~18027365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
That your personal ride Abel?
Set-up is clean and uncluttered,love it!


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jul 12 2010, 01:45 PM~18026162
> *No Pun intended huh??
> 
> Anyway I was there with Matt Damon, and Mr War. We were all dressed like WWII pilots, wearing Pescos wings. I am surprised you didnt see us next to Bautista signing autographs.  :uh:
> *


What am I, chopped liver? I was there too, you bastard. :angry: I think the WWE superstar got mad when you asked him to sign your flight suit. :happysad:


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL+Jul 12 2010, 02:45 PM~18026162-->
> 
> 
> 
> No Pun intended huh??
> 
> Anyway I was there with Matt Damon, and Mr War. We were all dressed like WWII pilots, wearing Pescos wings. I am surprised you didnt see us next to Bautista signing autographs.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jul 12 2010, 02:55 PM~18026249
> *Rod Stewart took a dump on your desk??
> *


omfg


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

This whole topic is too cheap for me. :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2010, 01:40 PM~18026133
> *GET A ROOM PLEASE BEFORE I  :barf:  :barf:
> *


don't be jealous, dude. 

we can all be bff's! :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jul 12 2010, 01:55 PM~18026249
> *Rod Stewart took a dump on your desk??
> *


why don't you shut your face.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 03:30 PM~18027365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looks bad ass Abel!Tell me it is not true that you were talking bad about hydro aires! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 12 2010, 04:59 PM~18028262
> *looks bad ass Abel!Tell me it is not true that you were talking bad about hydro aires!  :biggrin:
> *


he was just talking bad about the leaky one. :happysad:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Sweet


----------



## DIPPINIT

Oops, wrong user name :biggrin:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 05:17 PM~18028420
> *he was just talking bad about the leaky one.  :happysad:
> *


i had to hear it all day long :run:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2010, 10:58 PM~18032011
> *Oops, wrong user name :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 02:30 PM~18027365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I was at the show and could have fixed them dumps for you. i like to add wine bottle corks to the oil and some STP stop leak. Seems to work fine.


----------



## Barba

able was doin it yesterday! drove his caddi with the new pescos all the way from the valley to Hawaian Gardens and back home ... was looking at him in my rear view mirror. He looks like he was having a good time and remember the good ol days :biggrin: now hes a true low rider in my book!!


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 12 2010, 11:03 PM~18032054
> *able was doin it yesterday! drove his caddi with the new pescos all the way from the valley to Hawaian Gardens and back home ... was looking at him in my rear view mirror. He looks like he was having a good time and remember the good ol days :biggrin:  now hes a true low rider in my book!!
> *



WE HAD ABLE REGISTERED FOR THE HOP, BUT HE DID NOT SHOW UP. PROBABLY BECAUSE OF A LEAKY DUMP...


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2010, 10:58 PM~18032011
> *Oops, wrong user name :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bootykit63

:uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2010, 11:22 PM~18032213
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2010, 11:58 PM~18032011
> *Oops, wrong user name :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Jul 12 2010, 04:24 PM~18027945-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> That your personal ride Abel?
> Set-up is clean and uncluttered,love it!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, Thanks for the compiments! This one is next to get the Aircraft treatment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LRM HOP [email protected] 12 2010, 11:07 PM~18032082
> *WE HAD ABLE REGISTERED FOR THE HOP, BUT HE DID NOT SHOW UP. PROBABLY BECAUSE OF A LEAKY DUMP...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that KOP sabotaged my dump, so I would not be able to qualify for the hop!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 12 2010, 04:59 PM~18028262
> *looks bad ass Abel!Tell me it is not true that you were talking bad about hydro aires!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, Jaime! Yeah, I was real pissed at one of my hydro aires. I rebuilt both of them, the front one I changed out the plunger and cartridge and it still was fucked up. I think the body is bad! My back one is fine.


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats good brothas... abel, car lookin good, cant wait to see the setup in the 65


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 13 2010, 08:39 AM~18034099
> *Yup, Thanks for the compiments! This one is next to get the Aircraft treatment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that KOP sabotaged my dump, so I would not be able to qualify for the hop!
> Thanks, Jaime! Yeah, I was real pissed at one of my hydro aires. I rebuilt both of them, the front one I changed out the plunger and cartridge and it still was fucked up. I think the body is bad! My back one is fine.
> *


 :wow: :wow: My favorite 65 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamer62

> Yup, Thanks for the compiments! This one is next to get the Aircraft treatment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear there might be another Pink car getting aircraft treatment. Roosters crowing, zig zagging, square dumping..... :nicoderm:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 02:30 PM~18027365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 03:30 PM~18027365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



The set up looked cleeeean. And the Caddy is bad ass, the striping really set it off well


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jul 14 2010, 06:35 AM~18043353
> *The set up looked cleeeean. And the Caddy is bad ass, the striping really set it off well
> *


x3


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 12 2010, 02:30 PM~18027365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *











:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jul 14 2010, 09:20 PM~18049743
> *:thumbsup:
> *


your dumps are probably better than topfan's. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Brougham

whats the difference between pesco pumps and eemco pumps?


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jul 14 2010, 08:40 PM~18049980
> *whats the difference between pesco pumps and eemco pumps?
> *



jUST DIFFERENT MANUFACTURER OF PARTS, There were alot of suppliers for Aircrat parts


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jul 14 2010, 09:40 PM~18049980
> *whats the difference between pesco pumps and eemco pumps?
> *



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

yeah no shit... 10 pescos for 1 eeemco. ... LOL


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 15 2010, 09:23 AM~18052841
> *yeah no shit... 10 pescos for 1 eeemco. ... LOL
> *


*Pesco's are 10x's better looking IMO *


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 15 2010, 10:32 AM~18053323
> *Pesco's are 10x's better looking IMO
> *



agreed on my end as well... eemcos are coo and all, but dont do it for me visually...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 15 2010, 09:32 AM~18053323
> *Pesco's are 10x's better looking IMO
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 15 2010, 10:23 AM~18052841
> *777s/280s
> yeah no shit... 10 pescos for 1 eeemco. ... LOL
> *


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2010, 04:36 PM~18056333
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I'll trade you my 2 pesco's for your 4 eemco's/strats straight up :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 15 2010, 09:32 AM~18053323
> *Pesco's are 10x's better looking IMO
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jul 15 2010, 05:18 PM~18057169
> *I'll trade you my 2 pesco's for your 4 eemco's/strats straight up :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2010, 04:36 PM~18056333
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no you didn't.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 15 2010, 05:48 PM~18057435
> *no you didn't.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 15 2010, 10:32 AM~18053323
> *Pesco's are 10x's better looking IMO
> *


I wouldn't sell my bike for all the pesco's in the world. Not for a hundred million, trillion, billion pesco's!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 14 2010, 08:33 PM~18049884
> *your dumps are probably better than topfan's.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

figured i would ask the man himself about this controversy between eemco/pesco and what he planned to do with my set up. 

here is his reply;











i really wanted those eemco's. :happysad: 

you got lucky this time, dippinit!


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jul 14 2010, 09:20 PM~18049743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


dam, Rob are you tring to say that topfan copy cat your shit?????? just let it out! dont beat around the bush :drama:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 16 2010, 03:22 PM~18063786
> *dam, Rob are you tring to say that topfan copy cat your shit?????? just let it out! dont beat around the bush :drama:
> *



Your a fool!


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 16 2010, 03:27 PM~18063815
> *Your a fool!
> *


i want to publicly apologize for what ever emotional distress i have caused top fan and rag top rob!


----------



## Dreamer62

Damn there was almost some Premier on Premier crime right there. :0


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Jul 16 2010, 03:42 PM~18063928
> *Damn there was almost some Premier on Premier crime right there.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 16 2010, 03:37 PM~18063887
> *i want to publicly apologize for what ever emotional distress i have caused top fan and rag top rob!
> *



Fuck you, Barba!


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 15 2010, 11:32 AM~18053323
> *Pesco's are 10x's better looking IMO
> *



I concur!!! Pesco fan motors are my fav.


----------



## Dreamer62

Pesco's!!! Pesco's!!! Pesco's!!!
:werd:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by abelblack65+Jul 16 2010, 04:27 PM~18064257-->
> 
> 
> 
> I concur!!!  Pesco fan motors are my fav.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamer62_@Jul 16 2010, 04:35 PM~18064300
> *Pesco's!!! Pesco's!!! Pesco's!!!
> :werd:
> *


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

Eemco > Pesco


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 16 2010, 04:26 PM~18064253
> *Fuck you, Barba!
> *


thats what i get for being a nice guy ...... :run:


----------



## martijn

TTT


----------



## Pescos Inc.

:cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jul 17 2010, 10:22 AM~18068493
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 17 2010, 05:06 AM~18067563
> *thats what i get for being a nice guy ......  :run:
> *


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 15 2010, 11:53 AM~18053477
> *agreed on my end as well... eemcos are coo and all, but dont do it for me visually...
> *



I can see your point there, Toddster. Those Pesco's do it for me on all levels... Visually stunning if you ask me!


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol ur funny usin that pic of my trunk lol

yeah, im biased, but i never wanted eemcos anyways.. the pescos are magic to me.. 

pisses me off seein that pic, im driving the car today lookin just like that.. waiting on a few parts to do the rest of the install


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jul 17 2010, 10:42 AM~18068608
> *I can see your point there, Toddster. Those Pesco's do it for me on all levels... Visually stunning if you ask me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Why dont you post pics of Mr Initt's set up?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 17 2010, 11:12 AM~18068724
> *Why dont you post pics of Mr Initt's set up?
> *


x2!!


----------



## milkbone

HEY AINT THAT ROD STEWART AND TATTOO-76 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 17 2010, 10:12 AM~18068724
> *Why dont you post pics of Mr Initt's set up?
> *



Mr Fan. 

I appreciate you interest, however, at this time, I must decline to post. Thanks. 

you can see more at www.underdoghydraulics.com/eemco


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 17 2010, 01:12 PM~18068724
> *Why dont you post pics of Mr Initt's set up?
> *



Mr Fan, It was a pleasure to visit with you today and hang out at the beach. I told you that H Salt at Morro Bay pier had the best fish and chips.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 17 2010, 12:34 PM~18069178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY AINT THAT ROD STEWART AND TATTOO-76  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2010, 02:42 PM~18069791
> *Mr Fan.
> 
> I appreciate you interest, however, at this time, I must decline to post. Thanks.
> 
> you can see more at www.underdoghydraulics.com/eemco
> *


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 17 2010, 11:34 AM~18069178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY AINT THAT ROD STEWART AND TATTOO-76  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Jul 17 2010, 01:12 PM~18068724-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you post pics of Mr Initt's set up?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 17 2010, 01:31 PM~18068814
> *x2!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X3 :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2010, 04:42 PM~18069791
> *Mr Fan.
> 
> I appreciate you interest, however, at this time, I must decline to post. Thanks.
> 
> you can see more at www.underdoghydraulics.com/eemco
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 17 2010, 03:34 PM~18069178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY AINT THAT ROD STEWART AND TATTOO-76  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Bootykit63

QUOTE(TOPFAN @ Jul 17 2010, 11:12 AM) 
Why dont you post pics of Mr Initt's set up?



No pic.s just a video of it in action

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5C5Zk4kobo
:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:cheesy:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2010, 03:42 PM~18069791
> *Mr Fan.
> 
> I appreciate you interest, however, at this time, I must decline to post. Thanks.
> 
> you can see more at www.underdoghydraulics.com/eemco
> *



Post some damn pics of that junk in the trunk, young blood!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Jul 18 2010, 09:22 AM~18073865
> *Post some damn pics of that junk in the trunk, young blood!
> *



Sybil is at it again!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 18 2010, 09:32 AM~18073908
> *Sybil is at it again!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 16 2010, 04:26 PM~18064253
> *Fuck you, Barba!
> *


nothing but love..... :biggrin:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Jul 18 2010, 11:47 AM~18074844
> *nothing but love..... :biggrin:
> *


thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the brothas


----------



## Rod Stewart

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rod Stewart, Bootykit63

:scrutinize:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 16 2010, 02:22 PM~18063786
> *dam, Rob are you tring to say that topfan copy cat your shit?????? just let it out! dont beat around the bush :drama:
> *


DONT YOU HAVE TRANNY AND CARBERATOR PROBLEMS TO ATEND TO FOOL .YOU SHOULD INVEST IN A ROAD SIDE EMERGENCY KIT 
:buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jul 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18086009
> *DONT YOU HAVE TRANNY  PROBLEMS TO ATEND TO FOOL  :roflmao:
> *


gross :barf:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Jul 18 2010, 08:39 AM~18073640
> *QUOTE(TOPFAN @ Jul 17 2010, 11:12 AM)
> Why dont you post pics of Mr Initt's set up?
> No pic.s just a video of it in action
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5C5Zk4kobo
> :biggrin:
> *



God damn! Those Euro Pesco's kick ass! :cheesy:


----------



## FoxCustom

Hey guys. I should be done installing my Pesco 280 setup in a couple weeks. What type of fluid would you guys recommend running??? I've read that alot of cars back in the day ran ATF but alot of cars now run hydraulic fluid. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Badass93

i have seen this awesome setup on the Crapsinc myspace :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 20 2010, 05:55 AM~18090814
> *i have seen this awesome setup on the Crapsinc myspace  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 20 2010, 06:55 AM~18090814
> *i have seen this awesome setup on the Crapsinc myspace  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Eemco's? He should have went with Pesco's. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

edited by Rod Stewart


----------



## DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

why don't you let the King of Pearl do the typing.


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 20 2010, 04:45 PM~18094987
> *why don't you let the King of Pearl do the typing.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Jul 20 2010, 03:04 PM~18095203
> *:roflmao:
> *



Sup Matt, i still have those zig zags for sale if you need them.


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 20 2010, 10:48 PM~18098565
> *Sup Matt, i still have those zig zags for sale if you need them.
> *


 :wow: i will ring ya soon ese


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 20 2010, 02:50 PM~18094424
> *edited by Rod Stewart
> *


give me a call about them hardlines, buddy.


----------



## og ron c

What size does everyone use for the plugs on the oxygen tank? What size fittings are being used?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 21 2010, 05:33 PM~18103984
> *give me a call about them hard ons, buddy.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Jul 21 2010, 03:25 PM~18104899
> *What size does everyone use for the plugs on the oxygen tank? What size fittings are being used?
> *



I used 16, depends what look you want


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 21 2010, 01:33 PM~18103984
> *give me a call about them hardlines, buddy.
> *



sshhh :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 21 2010, 04:28 PM~18104921
> *:wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## og ron c




----------



## og ron c




----------



## og ron c

trying to jumpstart the thread.


----------



## og ron c

Sorry for the camera phone pics.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Jul 23 2010, 11:40 AM~18122877
> *trying to jumpstart the thread.
> *


funny. i had to do that to dippinit's ride a couple weeks ago. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 23 2010, 05:53 PM~18124434
> *funny. i had to do that to dippinit's ride a couple weeks ago.  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> :cheesy: GOT ANY FOR SALE???


----------



## TOPFAN

> :cheesy: GOT ANY FOR SALE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a normally open valve.....
Click to expand...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 24 2010, 03:16 PM~18131583
> *looks like a normally open valve.....
> *


COOL THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP BRO...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> :cheesy: GOT ANY FOR SALE???
> 
> 
> 
> IS THAT N/O OR N/C??? :scrutinize:
Click to expand...


----------



## CasinoDreams

im building a rahouse and i alway wanted a aircraft setup, i seen a while back people making new generation setups like these like B.M i was wondering around how much a set like this cost new generation, or original 2 pumps and one big tank instead of the 2 little ones need to start looking for 1for this winter


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 26 2010, 02:05 AM~18137932
> *im building a rahouse and i alway wanted a aircraft setup, i seen a while back people making new generation setups like these like B.M i was wondering around how much a set like this cost new generation, or original  2 pumps and one big tank instead of the 2 little ones need to start looking for 1for this winter
> *


I would never go with a new style 'aircraft' setup if I wanted aircraft. It doesn't have anything to do with aircraft hydraulics, nor do they look anything like aircraft pumps.
Don't get me wrong, those setups are nice. But if aircraft is what you really want, build yourself an actual aircraft setup and don't settle for something that doesn't even look like aircraft hydraulics.


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 25 2010, 05:05 PM~18137932
> *im building a rahouse and i alway wanted a aircraft setup, i seen a while back people making new generation setups like these like B.M i was wondering around how much a set like this cost new generation, or original  2 pumps and one big tank instead of the 2 little ones need to start looking for 1for this winter
> *


I had a chance to work with one of these and the thing I didn't like was the fact that you couldn't center it properly. The intake is off center so you couldn't build the set up uniform. Building the trunk around it was hard cause everything looked off. Plus the sound just isn't there, and the Pesco's sweet song does it for me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TOPFAN

Should have ...could have...listened to KOP!


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn abel, you werent lying


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 26 2010, 07:21 PM~18147571
> *damn abel, you werent lying
> *



My trunk is a fucking mess!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn homie... swap em out already?

shity.... god damn...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 26 2010, 10:15 PM~18147503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have ...could have...listened to KOP!
> *


there is a reason why so many of those are still available, for cheap.  


glass sights and hydraulics, DONT MIX.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18147882
> *there is a reason why so many of those are still available, for cheap.
> glass sights and hydraulics, DONT MIX.
> *



There is a special reason this blew. The other one is just fine....


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18147882
> *there is a reason why so many of those are still available, for cheap.
> glass sights and hydraulics, DONT MIX.
> *


tell that to DIPPINIT! :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 26 2010, 08:17 PM~18148856
> *tell that to DIPPINIT!  :wow:
> *



I broke 2 already, but i will have sight glasses so help me god... I have some Pyrex Borosilicate Glass coming from New York that can handle 450 degress and 100 PSI :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 26 2010, 08:27 PM~18149006
> *I broke 2 already, but i will have sight glasses so help me god... I have some Pyrex Borosilicate Glass coming from New York that can handle 450 degress and 100 PSI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sorry 1000 psi :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 26 2010, 09:28 PM~18149023
> *sorry 1000 psi :uh:
> *



1000 psi will work!


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 26 2010, 09:15 PM~18147503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have ...could have...listened to KOP!
> *



Mr Fan, The sight glass you are running are true aircraft because of the wire tie. They are designed to handle the pressure of a Shotgun Pesco at 36,000 feet altitude. The reason they broke is because the Hydro-Aire couldnt hold the pressure. The Adel Click Clacks would have been a wiser choice, as you knew, but you were trying to be different. I commend you for this. I did find another pallet of Adels if you need more. The usual price for you. Thanks again----Jeff


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Jul 26 2010, 09:32 PM~18149073
> *Mr Fan, The sight glass you are running are true aircraft because of the wire tie. They are designed to handle the pressure of a Shotgun Pesco at 36,000 feet altitude. The reason they broke is because the Hydro-Aire couldnt hold the pressure. The Adel Click Clacks would have been a wiser choice, as you knew, but you were trying to be different. I commend you for this. I did find another pallet of Adels if you need more. The usual price for you. Thanks again----Jeff
> *


Thanks Jeff, I should have took your advice.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Abel, I found this pic in my collection


----------



## touchdowntodd

abel is grabbin on her like he just got outta jail! LOL


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jul 26 2010, 11:42 PM~18149160
> *Abel, I found this pic in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE 65


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 26 2010, 07:15 PM~18147503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have ...could have...listened to KOP!
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAMN! It's the BP thing all over again. Damn the oil spill off the trunk coast. :0


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jul 26 2010, 10:42 PM~18149160
> *Abel, I found this pic in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ese in da blue long sleeve is sexy. :ugh:


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

It would appear that the sight glasses are a bad investment. Right up there with the Pesco 280's!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 26 2010, 09:27 PM~18149006
> *I broke 2 already, but i will have sight glasses so help me god... I have some Pyrex Borosilicate Glass coming from New York that can handle 450 degress and 100 PSI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you're welcome for that new york contact.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jul 26 2010, 10:42 PM~18149160
> *Abel, I found this pic in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
Isn't that Vanessa from the man show?One of the juggy girls??? :0 :boink: :boink: :h5:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by BERNIE MADOFF_@Jul 27 2010, 07:22 AM~18152198
> *It would appear that the sight glasses are a bad investment. Right up there with the Pesco 280's!
> *



HI Bernie, 

I am thinking to invest in some 777's, I know there is a return because they look and perform better than Eemcos and Sidewinders that KOP was trying to sell me,. Can you calculate my return if I buy 100 pumps at $150 each and sell them for $300 each? Thanks.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by BERNIE MADOFF_@Jul 27 2010, 08:22 AM~18152198
> *It would appear that the sight glasses are a bad investment. Right up there with the Pesco 280's!
> *


Mr Madoff, I was checking stocks this morning, and RAH RollinAournd Hydraulics has split, and i have an opportunity to buy the company for $60,000. It comes with the website, Customer Database, Feedback Section on LIL, and Invetory. There are plenty of filters and HA#8's. Please prepare a portfolio for this comapny so we can review and discuss. you would et the usual commission of 10%. of the final negotiated price. Thanks again, Chance.


----------



## Stickz




----------



## touchdowntodd

i like the shirt homie, but you only make em to XL? 

who you kdidin>


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jul 27 2010, 11:32 AM~18153653
> *HI Bernie,
> 
> I am thinking to invest in some 777's, I know there is a return because they look and perform better than Eemcos and Sidewinders that KOP was trying to sell me,. Can you calculate my return if I buy 100 pumps at $150 each and sell them for $300 each? Thanks.
> *


dude, that's easy math. :uh: 

madoff only messes with multi-millions, player. :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 27 2010, 06:57 PM~18158779
> *dude, that's easy math.  :uh:
> 
> madoff only messes with multi-millions, player.  :wow:
> *



thats what i thought lol

:uh:


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Jul 27 2010, 11:32 AM~18153653
> *HI Bernie,
> 
> I am thinking to invest in some 777's, I know there is a return because they look and perform better than Eemcos and Sidewinders that KOP was trying to sell me,. Can you calculate my return if I buy 100 pumps at $150 each and sell them for $300 each? Thanks.
> *


I piss $150,000 on a bar tab, Pescos Inc. I don't know anyone who would invest in something so minute. 0% interest is not my thing. Furthermore, putting a portfolio together for you over a $60,000 company nearly made me spit out my morning coffee. Rollinaround Hydraulics would get eaten alive on Wall Street.  

Don't let it happen again.


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jul 27 2010, 11:37 AM~18153697
> *Mr Madoff, I was checking stocks this morning, and RAH RollinAournd Hydraulics has split, and i have an opportunity to buy the company for $60,000. It comes with the website, Customer Database, Feedback Section on LIL, and Invetory. There are plenty of filters and HA#8's. Please prepare a portfolio for this comapny so we can review and discuss. you would et the usual commission of 10%. of the final negotiated price. Thanks again, Chance.
> *



:roflmao: 

I'm making more off the prison guards right now!


----------



## Rod Stewart

omg


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 28 2010, 03:26 PM~18164217
> *omg
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

http://www.thelasttime.org/

One of my suppliers went to this event. They had 23 DC-3s flying in formation. I think there was more than 40 total DC-3's at the event. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


Pretty badass to see 75 year old birds still doing their thing, proof that the Pescos we use are better than anything out there.


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Apr 26 2010, 02:26 PM~17306732
> *At Chicano Park Show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to mount my EQ like the one in the pic, does someone know what kind of fittinings are being used on the outlets????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jul 31 2010, 02:54 PM~18193643
> *I want to mount my EQ like the one in the pic, does someone know what kind of fittinings are being used on the outlets????
> *


male boss 90 degree


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*putting this in my 51 belair*


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2010, 05:07 PM~18195476
> *putting this in my 51 belair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love 51's. CLEAN!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 29 2010, 04:33 PM~18178153
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://www.thelasttime.org/
> 
> One of my suppliers went to this event. They had 23 DC-3s flying in formation. I think there was more than 40 total DC-3's at the event. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Pretty badass to see 75 year old birds still doing their thing, proof that the Pescos we use are better than anything out there.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nothing can compare


----------



## Gatos94

Anyone know how to rebuild and adjust future craft dumps?


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 31 2010, 07:56 PM~18195417
> *male boss 90 degree
> *


what about the fittings comming out of the plate, what kind are those?????


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Gatos94_@Aug 1 2010, 07:49 AM~18198084
> *Anyone know how to rebuild and adjust future craft dumps?
> *



Yeah... Replace them with an ADEL or ADEX!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 1 2010, 10:40 AM~18198505
> *Yeah... Replace them with an ADEL or ADEX!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Aug 1 2010, 12:04 PM~18198355
> *what about the fittings comming out of the plate, what kind are those?????
> *


#8 male bulkhead


im mounting 4 Adex dumps like that on a setup right now, i will take pics of the fittings tomorrow.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 1 2010, 09:00 PM~18201720
> *#8 male bulkhead
> im mounting 4 Adex dumps like that on a setup right now, i will take pics of the fittings tomorrow.
> *


gracias..........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 29 2010, 06:33 PM~18178153
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://www.thelasttime.org/
> 
> One of my suppliers went to this event. They had 23 DC-3s flying in formation. I think there was more than 40 total DC-3's at the event. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Pretty badass to see 75 year old birds still doing their thing, proof that the Pescos we use are better than anything out there.
> *


I'm a vintage aircraft junky also. Check this site out, pretty cool:

http://www.stclairphoto-imaging.com/360/P5...ng/P51_swf.html


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Aug 1 2010, 10:52 PM~18202251
> *gracias..........
> *


you wont see the theads on the fittings once its assembled. i have them threaded all the wy back for chrome. makes it easier to polish and they come out cleaner.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2010, 08:14 PM~18211172
> *you wont see the theads on the fittings once its assembled. i have them threaded all the wy back for chrome. makes it easier to polish and they come out cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna get shit on for using china fittings :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 2 2010, 10:37 PM~18211439
> *you gonna get shit on for using china fittings :biggrin:
> *


99% of all fittings are made in china or mexico these days.


Earls ARE american made, but suck. I bought some of them awhile back, brand new, threads were garbage.




I like Aeroquip, but most AN fittings only come in a few configurations. Brennan and Parker make GREAT fittings.







































































still beats using those gay ass "catch jars" and sight glasses.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 26 2010, 07:39 PM~18148387
> *There is a special reason this blew. The other one is just fine....
> *


after 60 years the glass bond breaks down. what up abel 
:wave:


----------



## kevink623




----------



## kevink623

My setup in the works


----------



## Badass93

hno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

making progress. still got to get those hardlines plated


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2010, 04:59 PM~18219515
> *making progress. still got to get those hardlines plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good! Is this the setup that was yellow not too long ago?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 2 2010, 06:37 PM~18211439
> *you gonna get shit on for using china fittings :biggrin:
> *



Pretty Much, Its like having a 20K candy painjob and then running some OGrimsdirect.com $288 special.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by kevink623+Aug 3 2010, 12:18 AM~18214177-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kevink623_@Aug 3 2010, 12:21 AM~18214186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup in the works
> *



Thats a bad MF right thur coming from West Valley


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2010, 03:59 PM~18219515
> *making progress. still got to get those hardlines plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Came out Clean for a Canook :biggrin: ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2010, 07:11 PM~18211779
> *99% of all fittings are made in china or mexico these days.
> Earls ARE american made, but suck. I bought some of them awhile back, brand new, threads were garbage.
> I like Aeroquip, but most AN fittings only come in a few configurations. Brennan and Parker make GREAT fittings.
> still beats using those gay ass "catch jars" and sight glasses.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Im running sight glaases on my conv top lines, fuel lines, oil lines, brake lines, power steering, and radiator hoses :biggrin: O yeah and on my underdog pumps :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DIPPINIT, impala61pat, *ss62vert*

What up RM? :biggrin: When you coming to LA? hit me up bro.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 3 2010, 05:42 PM~18219900
> *Im running sight glaases on my conv top lines, fuel lines, oil lines, brake lines, power steering, and radiator hoses :biggrin: O yeah and on my underdog pumps  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



King Of Pearl GAVE me a box of NOS sight glass. I used them for target shooting instead of clay pigeons. Why would ANYONE consider running those gay things??


----------



## Pescos Inc.

MR WAR, GET AT ME WHEN YOU GET A SHANCE


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2010, 06:14 PM~18211172
> *you wont see the theads on the fittings once its assembled. i have them threaded all the wy back for chrome. makes it easier to polish and they come out cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MR 76 I COMMEND YOU ON USING REPRODUCTION CHECK VALVES WITH CHINA FITTINGS. WHEER DO YOU FIND ALL THES STUFF? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2010, 09:11 PM~18211779
> *99% of all fittings are made in china or mexico these days.
> Earls ARE american made, but suck. I bought some of them awhile back, brand new, threads were garbage.
> I like Aeroquip, but most AN fittings only come in a few configurations. Brennan and Parker make GREAT fittings.
> still beats using those gay ass "catch jars" and sight glasses.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SABES K? YOU KNOW WHAT EY? WHEN I WAS IN THA TORCIDA WE USED SIGHT GLAASES TO KEEP TRUUCHA ON THE PINCHI C/Os AND THA CATCH JARS TO SMUGGLE THA GOODS. OUR VIEJAS HID THEM IN THERE SNATCH. THAT WHY WE USE THEM.. Thanks, Rod.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Aug 3 2010, 01:21 AM~18214186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup in the works
> *



im no aircraft expert, but i would say 4 pumps with 8 baterys should hit low 40"z?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Aug 3 2010, 06:01 PM~18220064
> *SABES K? YOU KNOW WHAT EY? WHEN I WAS IN THA TORCIDA WE USED SIGHT GLAASES TO KEEP TRUUCHA ON THE PINCHI C/Os AND THA CATCH JARS TO SMUGGLE THA GOODS. OUR VIEJAS HID THEM IN THERE SNATCH. THAT WHY WE USE THEM.. Thanks, Rod.
> *



:around:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 3 2010, 05:45 PM~18219924
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DIPPINIT, impala61pat, ss62vert
> 
> What up RM? :biggrin:  When you coming to LA? hit me up bro.
> *



I'll be down this Saturday


----------



## ss62vert

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ss62vert, *KING OF PEARL, TOPFAN*




:wave:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2010, 09:14 PM~18211172
> *you wont see the theads on the fittings once its assembled. i have them threaded all the wy back for chrome. makes it easier to polish and they come out cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mr too. thats is by far the most ingenious contraption i have ever seen. i am sure once it is chrome it will look stunning!!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Aug 3 2010, 08:06 PM~18220123
> *im no aircraft expert, but i would say 4 pumps with 8 baterys should hit low 40"z?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Aug 3 2010, 06:01 PM~18220064
> *SABES K? YOU KNOW WHAT EY? WHEN I WAS IN THA TORCIDA WE USED SIGHT GLAASES TO KEEP TRUUCHA ON THE PINCHI C/Os AND THA CATCH JARS TO SMUGGLE THA GOODS. OUR VIEJAS HID THEM IN THERE SNATCH. THAT WHY WE USE THEM.. Thanks, Rod.
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2010, 04:59 PM~18219515
> *making progress. still got to get those hardlines plated
> *


don't chrome 'em! :happysad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Aug 3 2010, 07:31 PM~18219798
> *Looks Good! Is this the setup that was yellow not too long ago?
> *


Yes it was sir


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 3 2010, 07:37 PM~18219859
> *Came out Clean for a Canook :biggrin: ...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Canook...hahaha good one :biggrin: Thanks brotha :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2010, 08:11 PM~18211779
> *99% of all fittings are made in china or mexico these days.
> Earls ARE american made, but suck. I bought some of them awhile back, brand new, threads were garbage.
> I like Aeroquip, but most AN fittings only come in a few configurations. Brennan and Parker make GREAT fittings.
> still beats using those gay ass "catch jars" and sight glasses.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know this wasnt directed to me but.....

Whats wrong with catch jars? In a street driven car shit goes out. Its just what happens when things are actually being used. 

Speaking from my point of view.....


----------



## touchdowntodd

calm down rick homie... LOL


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18221284
> *calm down rick homie... LOL
> *



its not even like that, i aint trippen todd. 

im just curios.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 3 2010, 08:46 PM~18221839
> *its not even like that, i aint trippen todd.
> 
> im just curios.
> *



OPINIONS, They are like........you know.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 3 2010, 06:48 PM~18221207
> *I know this wasnt directed to me but.....
> 
> Whats wrong with catch jars? In a street driven car shit goes out. Its just what happens when things are actually being used.
> 
> Speaking from my point of view.....
> *


Because catch jars are not aircraft, they are airbrush, so technically not correct, From my perspective, I do what I like, Doesnt matter if its expensive, cheap, correct or not. If it looks good to me, then I'm happy. Built by me for me :0


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 3 2010, 07:48 PM~18221207
> *I know this wasnt directed to me but.....
> 
> Whats wrong with catch jars? In a street driven car shit goes out. Its just what happens when things are actually being used.
> 
> Speaking from my point of view.....
> *



Im not sure if you saw the memo going around, but your name was on that list. It was directed directly towards you


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 3 2010, 06:48 PM~18221207
> *I know this wasnt directed to me but.....
> 
> Whats wrong with catch jars? In a street driven car shit goes out. Its just what happens when things are actually being used.
> 
> Speaking from my point of view.....
> *



It was directed towards me. Everyone knows I started the whole catch jar phenomenom. I take offense to this topic and the lack of respect here for fellow Lowriders and builders, and this is why us Lowriders cant get ahead in a white world. Too much hatred and criticizm. We need to embrace and love one another to help search and build the ultimate Pescos 777 setup. Im done, mods please delete this topic thanks.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 4 2010, 01:08 AM~18223473
> *It was directed towards me. Everyone knows I started the whole catch jar phenomenom. I take offense to this topic and the lack of respect here for fellow Lowriders and builders, and this is why us Lowriders cant get ahead in a white world. Too much hatred and criticizm. We need to embrace and love one another to help search and build the ultimate Pescos  777 setup. Im done, mods please delete this topic thanks.
> *



I am going to have to disagree with that statement. I have been welcomed here with open arms. People have travelled to Morro Bay with their families to spend a weekend searching my warehouse full of Sidewinders and Sight Glasses. I have done business here with Mr Fan, Mr War, Mr Lac, Mr Dady, Mr Spank, Mr J, and Mr Too. I consider them personal friends, and invited them to my house for Thanksgiving. I think this topic has been a breeding ground for growing aircraft hydraulics in a positive and beneficial way. Thanks for listening, Jeff.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Aug 3 2010, 08:34 PM~18219829-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Much, Its like having a 20K candy painjob and then running some OGrimsdirect.com $288 special.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 08:42 PM~18219900
> *Im running sight glaases on my conv top lines, fuel lines, oil lines, brake lines, power steering, and radiator hoses :biggrin: O yeah and on my underdog pumps  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY [email protected] 3 2010, 08:47 PM~18219949
> *King Of Pearl GAVE me a box of NOS sight glass. I used them for target shooting instead of clay pigeons. Why would ANYONE consider running those gay things??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUSTY_@Aug 3 2010, 09:01 PM~18220064
> *SABES K? YOU KNOW WHAT EY? WHEN I WAS IN THA TORCIDA WE USED SIGHT GLAASES TO KEEP TRUUCHA ON THE PINCHI C/Os AND THA CATCH JARS TO SMUGGLE THA GOODS. OUR VIEJAS HID THEM IN THERE SNATCH. THAT WHY WE USE THEM.. Thanks, Rod.
> *


no comprende


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 3 2010, 10:48 PM~18221207
> *I know this wasnt directed to me but.....
> 
> Whats wrong with catch jars? In a street driven car shit goes out. Its just what happens when things are actually being used.
> 
> Speaking from my point of view.....
> *


ive said it 100 times in the past but in case anyone ever missed it...






your pumps WILL NOT bleed off fluid unless they are to the point where they need to be rebuilt. if you had freshly overhauled pumps they will NEVER leak. 


milkbones setup lasted him over 3 years of constant driving, he sold the car, the new owner used the hydraulics A LOT. 


STILL, NO LEAKING. and no gay ass catch jars.  its not about street driven vs garage kept. you need to know how the pumps work and what the drain ports are actually there for. its not a matter of USAGE its a matter of OVERUSED/WORN OUT.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Aug 4 2010, 02:14 AM~18223530
> *I am going to have to disagree with that statement. I have been welcomed here with open arms. People have travelled to Morro Bay with their families to spend a weekend searching my warehouse full of Sidewinders and Sight Glasses. I have done business here with Mr Fan, Mr War, Mr Lac, Mr Dady, Mr Spank, Mr J, and Mr Too. I consider them personal friends, and invited them to my house for Thanksgiving. I think this topic has been a breeding ground for growing aircraft hydraulics in a positive and beneficial way. Thanks for listening, Jeff.
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 08:31 AM~18225484
> *ive said it 100 times in the past but in case anyone ever missed it...
> your pumps WILL NOT bleed off fluid unless they are to the point where they need to be rebuilt. if you had freshly overhauled pumps they will NEVER leak.
> milkbones setup lasted him over 3 years of constant driving, he sold the car, the new owner used the hydraulics A LOT.
> STILL, NO LEAKING. and no gay ass catch jars.
> *


would you like to redo my set up for me!? :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 4 2010, 11:39 AM~18225564
> *would you like to redo my set up for me!?  :happysad:
> *


i just got a a lot of Pesco seals in yesterday. im going to take pics (step by step) of a complete pumphead overhaul. 


i might even show a couple of cool tools that help do the job correctly. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

id love to see a rebuild...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 11:31 AM~18225484
> *milkbones setup lasted him over 3 years of constant driving, he sold the car, the new owner used the hydraulics A LOT.
> 
> *


and Certified Gangster's setup is still working, might not be daily driven, but the setup gets used. 




and no silly "catch jars".


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 11:41 AM~18225584
> *i just got a a lot of Pesco seals in yesterday. im going to take pics (step by step) of a complete pumphead overhaul.
> i might even show a couple of cool tools that help do the job correctly. :cheesy:
> *



You're going to show Rod Stewart your tool.... ****

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 4 2010, 12:24 PM~18225942
> *You're going to show Rod Stewart your tool.... ****
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 08:31 AM~18225484
> *ive said it 100 times in the past but in case anyone ever missed it...
> your pumps WILL NOT bleed off fluid unless they are to the point where they need to be rebuilt. if you had freshly overhauled pumps they will NEVER leak.
> milkbones setup lasted him over 3 years of constant driving, he sold the car, the new owner used the hydraulics A LOT.
> STILL, NO LEAKING. and no gay ass catch jars.  its not about street driven vs garage kept. you need to know how the pumps work and what the drain ports are actually there for. its not a matter of USAGE its a matter of OVERUSED/WORN OUT.
> *



Most guys dont have the experience or resources to rebuild pump heads. A lot of guys think the jars look cool, so it is what it is. I personally do not like continental kits on 60's on up. But it is a matter of taste. I like sight glasses and you dont, I can respect that...

By the way, If you have some 777 shims, please send me some!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 09:41 AM~18225584
> * im going to take pics (step by step) of a complete pumphead overhaul.
> i might even show a couple of cool tools that help do the job correctly. :cheesy:
> *


That'd be cool


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2010, 05:59 PM~18219515
> *making progress. still got to get those hardlines plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks cool


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 12:52 PM~18226169
> *If you have some 777 shims, please send me some!
> *


$5ea (takes 2 per pumphead). :cheesy: 


I got "a few".  And I got complete seal kits that will replace EVERY seal inside the pumpheads. Its 8 seals and 2 gaskets, includes the gasket that goes between the pump and motor.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 12:52 PM~18226169
> *Most guys dont have the experience or resources to rebuild pump heads.
> *


One of "those" guys lies to people and tells them that YOU HAVE TO RUN CATCH JARS.


its one thing to not know how to rebuild, but another to lie about how the pumps work.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 11:06 AM~18226836
> *One of "those" guys lies to people and tells them that YOU HAVE TO RUN CATCH JARS.
> its one thing to not know how to rebuild, but another to lie about how the pumps work.
> *


.... That guy is not really the legend everyone makes him out to be..


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 02:10 PM~18226867
> *.... That guy is not really the legend everyone makes him out to be..
> *


no sir. hes a goddamn ripoff with a bunch of sheep sucking his dick.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 12:06 PM~18226836
> *One of "those" guys lies to people and tells them that YOU HAVE TO RUN CATCH JARS.
> its one thing to not know how to rebuild, but another to lie about how the pumps work.
> *





> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Aug 4 2010, 12:10 PM~18226867-->
> 
> 
> 
> .... That guy is not really the legend everyone makes him out to be..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 12:12 PM~18226887
> *no sir. hes a goddamn ripoff with a bunch of sheep sucking his dick.
> *



you guys are internet whores. He has been around


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Aug 4 2010, 09:24 AM~18225942-->
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to show Rod Stewart your tool.... ****
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 09:24 AM~18225947
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

Did someone say whores? I could go for a couple of those right about now.


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Aug 4 2010, 12:14 AM~18223530
> *I am going to have to disagree with that statement. I have been welcomed here with open arms. People have travelled to Morro Bay with their families to spend a weekend searching my warehouse full of Sidewinders and Sight Glasses. I have done business here with Mr Fan, Mr War, Mr Lac, Mr Dady, Mr Spank, Mr J, and Mr Too. I consider them personal friends, and invited them to my house for Thanksgiving. I think this topic has been a breeding ground for growing aircraft hydraulics in a positive and beneficial way. Thanks for listening, Jeff.
> *


You forgot about me, AGAIN. Like the last time I drove to Morro Bay to get those "last few" sunset muranos and Russian overhauled Eemco's. I'm done with yo ass, Jeff.


----------



## Rod Stewart

what up, abel! 

you should pull the caddy out on hollywood blvd one of these saturdays. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 4 2010, 12:15 PM~18227404
> *you guys are internet whores. He has been around
> *



Oh you gonna act like that? I may be an internet whore, but you dont know shit about hydros. You stumbled across parts...and that is the end of it!

In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!











You can get one like this on ebay for $1200.00 (or go to Carlos at NORTON SALES!)









Which one would you buy? :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 4 2010, 12:55 PM~18227725
> *what up, abel!
> 
> you should pull the caddy out on hollywood blvd one of these saturdays.  :biggrin:
> *


WAZZ up Bro? I might do that!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227756
> *Oh you gonna act like that? I may be an internet whore, but you dont know shit about hydros. You stumbled across parts...and that is the end of it!
> 
> In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one like this on ebay for $1200.00 (or go to Carlos at NORTON SALES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would you buy? :uh:
> *



I think I just fucked up this thread! LOL! :wow:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 03:58 PM~18227756
> *Oh you gonna act like that? I may be an internet whore, but you dont know shit about hydros. You stumbled across parts...and that is the end of it!
> 
> In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one like this on ebay for $1200.00 (or go to Carlos at NORTON SALES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would you buy? :uh:
> *


homeboy had that two pump 4 dump and tanks for less.


----------



## DIPPINIT

When I had my 203 pumps rebuilt, there are a couple o rings and the aluminum "gasket" between the pump is actually a shim and has to have correct thickness. The pump itself is just a gear pump, so I am not sure what there is to rebuild?? I rebuilt my stratopowers for $23. All new o rings, I cant machine, new pistons, lol


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 4 2010, 12:23 PM~18227986
> *When I had my 203 pumps rebuilt, there are a couple o rings and the aluminum "gasket" between the pump is actually a shim and has to have correct thickness. The pump itself is just a gear pump, so I am not sure what there is to rebuild?? I rebuilt my stratopowers for $23. All new o rings, I cant machine, new pistons, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I rebuilt them for you :uh:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 03:14 PM~18227914
> *I think I just fucked up this thread! LOL! :wow:
> *



No you didnt :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 01:14 PM~18227914
> *I think I just fucked up this thread! LOL! :wow:
> *


DAMNIT!! Hurry grab all the pix before the post goes to hell!! :roflmao: 

Sup my felow internet junkies :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 12:59 PM~18227771
> *WAZZ up Bro? I might do that!
> *



call me if you do! 

you whore. :biggrin:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227756
> *Oh you gonna act like that? I may be an internet whore, but you dont know shit about hydros. You stumbled across parts...and that is the end of it!
> 
> In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one like this on ebay for $1200.00 (or go to Carlos at NORTON SALES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would you buy? :uh:
> *



I swear I heard a toilet flush just now. :biggrin:


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227756
> *Oh you gonna act like that? I may be an internet whore, but you dont know shit about hydros. You stumbled across parts...and that is the end of it!
> 
> In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one like this on ebay for $1200.00 (or go to Carlos at NORTON SALES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would you buy? :uh:
> *



*
BAD INVESTMENT! *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 4 2010, 02:35 PM~18228642
> *call me if you do!
> 
> you whore.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 4 2010, 01:31 PM~18228045
> *No you didnt  :biggrin:
> *



Wazz up, Home Fries! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Aug 4 2010, 01:43 PM~18228154
> *DAMNIT!! Hurry grab all the pix before the post goes to hell!!  :roflmao:
> 
> Sup my felow internet junkies :wave:
> *



MARIO!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

abel callin it like he sees it as always homie...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 4 2010, 03:15 PM~18227404
> *you guys are internet whores. He has been around
> *


then go suck his dick some more. even HE dont like you. :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 03:58 PM~18227756
> *
> 
> In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats more than twice what an FAA approved pump with all the paper work sells for.


granted WE dont need all the paper work, but if its been approved for flight and its half the price, you know its better than some boneyard scrap thats been in the weather for 20+ years.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 11:05 AM~18226821
> *$5ea (takes 2 per pumphead). :cheesy:
> I got "a few".   And I got complete seal kits that will replace EVERY seal inside the pumpheads. Its 8 seals and 2 gaskets, includes the gasket that goes between the pump and motor.
> *


Thanx I was curios... heres my spin.

I had to go through "him" cuz at the time no one was talking or saying prices. I WENT EVERYWHERE AND TALKED TO EVERYONE. Abel wasnt on LIL as much (unfortunately) and there were no aircraft topics up for longer then a couple of days. "Him" actually talked to me and gave me a price, I went for it. Later when every one lightened up I found out that the pumps i got i coulda got for the same price... only rebuilt. I dont regret what I did though, it came out great. Some corners were cut but I think I got what I paid for at the time. Would I go through "him" again... NO. I got the education I needed and I think I can do it on my own now (with the help of a pro welder :happysad: ). I think even on my own I would still use the catch jars.

That being said.... you got 280 rebuild kits available :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 4 2010, 06:25 PM~18229081
> *Thanx I was curios... heres my spin.
> 
> I had to go through "him" cuz at the time no one was talking or saying prices. I WENT EVERYWHERE AND TALKED TO EVERYONE. Abel wasnt on LIL as much (unfortunately) and there were no aircraft topics up for longer then a couple of days. "Him" actually talked to me and gave me a price, I went for it. Later when every one lightened up I found out that the pumps i got i coulda got for the same price... only rebuilt. I dont regret what I did though, it came out great. Some corners were cut but I think I got what I paid for at the time. Would I go through "him" again... NO. I got the education I needed and I think I can do it on my own now (with the help of a pro welder  :happysad: ). I think even on my own I would still use the catch jars.
> 
> That being said.... you got 280 rebuild kits available  :biggrin:
> *



I dont have them ON HAND, but I can have them together in 3 days. I'll put a price together tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 02:54 PM~18228812
> *MARIO!!!
> *


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 03:28 PM~18229101
> *I dont have them ON HAND, but I can have them together in 3 days. I'll put a price together tomorrow.
> *


how about rooster stuff? pump head rebuilds (just in case) and even brushes and such (just in case). I don't mind running as removed, but I would like the means to refurb if you can pull it together. LMK :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Aug 4 2010, 06:41 PM~18229198
> *how about rooster stuff? pump head rebuilds (just in case) and even brushes and such (just in case). I don't mind running as removed, but I would like the means to refurb if you can pull it together.  LMK  :thumbsup:
> *


i can hook up all of it. just putting the kits together right now. 


im doing them for 777, 280 and Rooster.


----------



## touchdowntodd

kits sound good... 

rick did get a nice deal from "HIM" ... i have to say.. he is one of the lucky few, and a good homie so im glad it all workd out 

its a nice setup, and exactly what he wanted for a price that i believe was very good...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 4 2010, 06:49 PM~18229251
> *kits sound good...
> 
> *


i like doing the overhauling myself, because i have the correct tools to measure everything with.


but...if the pump already works, then rebuilding it isnt very hard as long as the mating surfaces between the 2 halves of the pumphead are good.


----------



## 1229

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: low4ever, milkbone*


 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## firme64impala

I must have missed it but why is everyone referring to the scumbag as "HIM"?


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 03:46 PM~18229226
> *i can hook up all of it. just putting the kits together right now.
> im doing them for 777, 280 and Rooster.
> *


Sweet!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 01:58 PM~18227756
> *Oh you gonna act like that? I may be an internet whore, but you dont know shit about hydros. You stumbled across parts...and that is the end of it!
> 
> In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one like this on ebay for $1200.00 (or go to Carlos at NORTON SALES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would you buy? :uh:
> *


I was thinking about buying 3 of those pumps from ebay, hey TOPFAN have you bought any of items from that seller?, do you know if those pumps are rebuilt in good working condition? LMK homie thanks


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 04:52 PM~18229274
> *i like doing the overhauling myself, because i have the correct tools to measure everything with.
> but...if the pump already works, then rebuilding it isnt very hard as long as the mating surfaces between the 2 halves of the pumphead are good.
> *


These"correct"tools,are they something any A.M.E would have on hand?
I have a buddy who is a helicopter/airplane mechanic,or do you need some old school equipment?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 4 2010, 07:55 PM~18229802
> *These"correct"tools,are they something any A.M.E would have on hand?
> I have a buddy who is a helicopter/airplane mechanic,or do you need some old school equipment?
> *


micrometer, depth micrometer and a weird torque wrench (because you cant put a socket on the pumphead nuts).


----------



## ss62vert

I personally like the catch jars. Not because of "Him" or the "king" used them. The first car with I seen a clean A/C set was Lemon Laid and a lot of things I used was based off of his set up. I know there not needed nor aircraft/period correct but its going in a car not a plane. It could be that I'm running a pretty basic 777 set up so I'm trying to compensate by adding shit to it, on the other hand I may be suffering from EMMCO ENVY. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 4 2010, 08:23 PM~18230021
> *I personally like the catch jars. Not because of "Him" or the "king" used them. The first car with I seen a clean A/C set was Lemon Laid and a lot of things I used was based off of his set up. I know there not needed nor aircraft/period correct but its going in a car not a plane. It could be that I'm running a pretty basic 777 set up so I'm trying to compensate by adding shit to it, on the other hand I may be suffering from EMMCO ENVY. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 4 2010, 04:13 PM~18229440
> *I must have missed it but why is everyone referring to the scumbag as "HIM"?
> *


:dunno: 
























































> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 4 2010, 12:15 PM~18227404
> *you guys are internet whores. He has been around
> *


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 03:46 PM~18229226
> *i can hook up all of it. just putting the kits together right now.
> im doing them for 777, 280 and Rooster.
> *



If you could hook me up a couple kits for 777's. I don't my trunk lookin like the gulf of Mexico :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 4 2010, 06:13 PM~18229440
> *I must have missed it but why is everyone referring to the scumbag as "HIM"?
> *





> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Aug 4 2010, 07:51 PM~18230254-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround @ Aug 4 2010_@ 12:15 PM~
> *you guys are internet whores. He has been around
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 4 2010, 03:25 PM~18229081
> *Thanx I was curios... heres my spin.
> 
> I had to go through "him" cuz at the time no one was talking or saying prices. I WENT EVERYWHERE AND TALKED TO EVERYONE. Abel wasnt on LIL as much (unfortunately) and there were no aircraft topics up for longer then a couple of days. "Him" actually talked to me and gave me a price, I went for it. Later when every one lightened up I found out that the pumps i got i coulda got for the same price... only rebuilt. I dont regret what I did though, it came out great. Some corners were cut but I think I got what I paid for at the time. Would I go through "him" again... NO. I got the education I needed and I think I can do it on my own now (with the help of a pro welder  :happysad: ). I think even on my own I would still use the catch jars.
> 
> That being said.... you got 280 rebuild kits available  :biggrin:
> *




You got lucky and I am happy for you. If you ever need anything in the future, give me a call me or come by my house, so we can kick it....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 4 2010, 12:15 PM~18227404
> *you guys are internet whores. He has been around
> *



:uh:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 4 2010, 12:15 PM~18227404
> *you guys are internet whores. He has been around
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Dreamer62

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 5 2010, 11:00 AM~18235713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 5 2010, 01:00 PM~18235713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 5 2010, 10:00 AM~18235713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 5 2010, 06:26 AM~18234708
> *You got lucky and I am happy for you. If you ever need anything in the future, give me a call me or come by my house, so we can kick it....
> *


Can I ?? :cheesy:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 4 2010, 04:23 PM~18230021
> *I personally like the catch jars. Not because of "Him" or the "king" used them. The first car with I seen a clean A/C set was Lemon Laid and a lot of things I used was based off of his set up. I know there not needed nor aircraft/period correct but its going in a car not a plane. It could be that I'm running a pretty basic 777 set up so I'm trying to compensate by adding shit to it, on the other hand I may be suffering from EMMCO ENVY. :biggrin:
> *


Cut it out!. A Pesco gear pump with 2 catch jars will out perform a 3000 psi Strat Piston Pump with a sight glass


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2010, 02:52 PM~18229274
> *i like masterbating myself, because i have the correct tools to measure everything with.
> but...if the pump already works, then rebuilding it isnt very hard as long as the mating surfaces between the 2 halves of the pumphead are good.
> *



:uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 5 2010, 06:01 PM~18238069
> *:uh:
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 5 2010, 05:57 PM~18238033
> *Cut it out!. A Pesco gear pump with 2 catch jars will out perform a 3000 psi Strat Piston Pump with a sight glass
> *


im building a new setup right now.


i gutted the pumps so there are no seals inside them. instead of using catch jars, im adding a 10 gallon aquarium to the trunk to catch all the oil that drains out of the pumps.



im dedicating this setup to the Gulf Coast Oil Spill. I want to give an extra special thanks to BP for the motivation to build this "theme" setup.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227756
> *Oh you gonna act like that? I may be an internet whore, but you dont know shit about hydros. You stumbled across parts...and that is the end of it!
> 
> In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one like this on ebay for $1200.00 (or go to Carlos at NORTON SALES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would you buy? :uh:
> *



Those are some pretty harsh words Mr Fan... Mr Around said he will put his single pump Rooster Rivi against your 2 pump Shotgun Caddy and day of the week.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

Does anyone know where I can get some rollinaround tank caps?? Thanks for any leads.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2010, 06:04 PM~18238090
> *im building a new setup right now.
> i gutted the pumps so there are no seals inside them. instead of using catch jars, im adding a 10 gallon aquarium to the trunk to catch all the oil that drains out of the pumps.
> im dedicating this setup to the Gulf Coast Oil Spill. I want to give an extra special thanks to BP for the motivation to build this "theme" setup.
> *


Rumor has it that you are a huge occ fan just like your buddy and you dedicated "themes" to real chopper rydas


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2010, 03:04 PM~18238090
> *im building a new setup right now.
> i gutted the pumps so there are no seals inside them. instead of using catch jars, im adding a 10 gallon aquarium to the trunk to catch all the oil that drains out of the pumps.
> im dedicating this setup to the Gulf Coast Oil Spill. I want to give an extra special thanks to BP for the motivation to build this "theme" setup.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 5 2010, 07:12 PM~18238723
> *Rumor has it that you are a huge occ fan just like your buddy and you dedicated "themes" to real chopper rydas
> *


fyi
































































i just pissed in your gas tank and took a dump in your air cleaner. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2010, 06:00 PM~18239566
> *fyi
> i just pissed in your gas tank and took a dump in your air cleaner. :biggrin:
> *


pics? :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 5 2010, 09:28 PM~18239774
> *pics?  :happysad:
> *


(ho-nomo)


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2010, 06:30 PM~18239790
> *(ho-nomo)
> *


i always forget that part. :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 02:58 PM~18227756
> *Oh you gonna act like that? I may be an internet whore, but you dont know shit about hydros. You stumbled across parts...and that is the end of it!
> 
> In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one like this on ebay for $1200.00 (or go to Carlos at NORTON SALES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would you buy? :uh:
> *



the top ones were hand picked by the king himself making them more expensive.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 5 2010, 11:02 AM~18235269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 5 2010, 02:57 PM~18238033
> *Cut it out!. A Pesco gear pump with 2 catch jars will out perform a 3000 psi Strat Piston Pump with a sight glass
> *


 I've been working with black magic hydraulics developing a hidden piston(s) in my catch jars for that extra performance. I will be the first to have a Pesco Piston Pump... the 777PPP im calling it. but let's keep it on the DL :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 5 2010, 07:26 AM~18234708
> *You got lucky and I am happy for you. If you ever need anything in the future, give me a call me or come by my house, so we can kick it....
> *



:h5: Hell yeah I would love to hang out. I hung out with your bro a while back at his kick ass victorian museum/house and had a blast. He has so much cool shit cramed into a tiny lot its rediculous. I really owe him... he hooked me up with some VW parts. anyway I KNOW your collection would be just as cool to look at and talk about. Let me know...


Believe me I know I got lucky... a good friend got burned right after. I feel guilty for sending him that way but I honestly warned my bud to stay on him because I noticed he got sidetracked very very easy.


----------



## touchdowntodd

rick go check out abels house ... some nice lil stuff there, and a ton of cool old pics... not to mention one of the coolest homies around these days


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 6 2010, 05:10 AM~18243195
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Aug 6 2010, 03:20 PM~18245912-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 6 2010, 03:21 PM~18245918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

:drama:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 6 2010, 01:21 PM~18245918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That ones clever. My dick like the attention too


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 5 2010, 04:05 PM~18238099
> *Those are some pretty harsh words Mr Fan... Mr Around said he will put his single pump Rooster Rivi against your 2 pump Shotgun Caddy and day of the week.
> *



and I would... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 4 2010, 01:58 PM~18227756
> *Oh you gonna act like that? I may be an internet whore, but you dont know shit about hydros. You stumbled across parts...and that is the end of it!
> 
> In the OG classifieds you want $1650.00 for this ragetty ass pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one like this on ebay for $1200.00 (or go to Carlos at NORTON SALES!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would you buy? :uh:
> *




Your fooled by a can of paint too. lmfao
hmmmm, maybe they actually came from the same dealer. hahahahaha
but, I know where my pumpheads came from.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 6 2010, 06:08 AM~18243192
> *the top ones were hand picked by the king himself making them more expensive.
> *


Thank you son. :boink:


----------



## Rollinaround

Hey Topfan...are you still mad about the 777s? and howcome you dont have 3 port dumps in your setups.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 6 2010, 08:28 AM~18243751
> *I've been working with black magic hydraulics developing a hidden piston(s) in my catch jars for that extra performance. I will be the first to have a Pesco Piston Pump... the 777PPP im calling it. but let's keep it on the DL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

DIPPINIT, THE HIGHWAY MAN, KING OF PEARL, and I are planning a 1st annual Lay It Low AC crew picnic. It will be a potluck, Ted Wells will be barbequeing. There will be games "Name that Pesco" led by TOPFAN. Small tabletop by Rollinaround, Face painting by TATTOO 76, and performances by Rod Stewart. Jaime Viejitos Y Que will handle security. Winner of the raffle will take home a MAMA Rooster sponsored by RAH. Hope to see eveyone there!!

Pescos Inc.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 6 2010, 07:45 PM~18248428
> *DIPPINIT, THE HIGHWAY MAN, KING OF PEARL, and I are planning a 1st annual Lay It Low AC crew picnic. It will be a potluck, Ted Wells will be barbequeing. There will be games "Name that Pesco" led by TOPFAN. Small tabletop by Rollinaround, Face painting by TATTOO 76, and performances by Rod Stewart. Jaime Viejitos Y Que will handle security.  Winner of the raffle will take home a MAMA Rooster sponsored by RAH. Hope to see eveyone there!!
> 
> Pescos Inc.
> *




all set aside....I think that shit would draw crowds


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Aug 6 2010, 03:35 PM~18247342-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your fooled by a can of paint too. lmfao
> hmmmm, maybe they actually came from the same dealer. hahahahaha
> but, I know where my pumpheads came from.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fooled by a can of paint? Are you fucking kidding? You cannot even take a pump apart and paint it! At least the ones Carlos sells, are gone through, look good and are 450 dollars cheaper. It does not take a genius to make up his mind which to buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Aug 6 2010, 03:38 PM~18247368
> *Hey Topfan...are you still mad about the 777s? and howcome you dont have 3 port dumps in your setups.
> *



Can I ask you a question? Why the fuck do you care? 


I can't believe you still come on here. They clown you on this thread and the tattoo one. You dont get the hint, do you?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGGNASTY, TOPFAN
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Enough said!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 6 2010, 08:20 PM~18248888
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THUGGNASTY, TOPFAN
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Bro? Cant wait to see your car done! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 6 2010, 08:35 PM~18248964
> *Whats up Bro? Cant wait to see your car done! :biggrin:
> *


Not much, hope all is good!!! likewise on the 65 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 6 2010, 08:05 PM~18248809
> *Fooled by a can of paint? Are you fucking kidding? You cannot even take a pump apart and paint it! At least the ones Carlos sells, are gone through, look good and are 450 dollars cheaper. It does not take a genius to make up his mind which to buy!
> Can I ask you a question? Why the fuck do you care?
> I can't believe you still come on here. They clown you on this thread and the tattoo one. You dont get the hint, do you?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 6 2010, 06:45 PM~18248428
> *DIPPINIT, THE HIGHWAY MAN, KING OF PEARL, and I are planning a 1st annual Lay It Low AC crew picnic. It will be a potluck, Ted Wells will be barbequeing. There will be games "Name that Pesco" led by TOPFAN. Small tabletop by Rollinaround, Face painting by TATTOO 76, and performances by Rod Stewart. Jaime Viejitos Y Que will handle security.  Winner of the raffle will take home a MAMA Rooster sponsored by RAH. Hope to see eveyone there!!
> 
> Pescos Inc.
> *


i'm putting my set in order as we speak.


----------



## og ron c

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 6 2010, 09:05 PM~18248809
> *Fooled by a can of paint? Are you fucking kidding? You cannot even take a pump apart and paint it! At least the ones Carlos sells, are gone through, look good and are 450 dollars cheaper. It does not take a genius to make up his mind which to buy!
> Can I ask you a question? Why the fuck do you care?
> I can't believe you still come on here. They clown you on this thread and the tattoo one. You dont get the hint, do you?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Aug 6 2010, 09:29 PM~18249321
> *:biggrin:
> *



Hey Ron, Ill give you a call soon...I might have some of the stuff you are looking for..talk to you soon!


----------



## TOPFAN

I dont like 3 ports...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 6 2010, 09:37 PM~18249760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like 3 ports...
> *


Let me have them! :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 6 2010, 08:05 PM~18248809
> *Fooled by a can of paint? Are you fucking kidding? You cannot even take a pump apart and paint it! At least the ones Carlos sells, are gone through, look good and are 450 dollars cheaper. It does not take a genius to make up his mind which to buy!
> Can I ask you a question? Why the fuck do you care?
> I can't believe you still come on here. They clown you on this thread and the tattoo one. You dont get the hint, do you?
> *


The humble one gets mad. I love it when good people go bad :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 7 2010, 12:51 AM~18250616
> *The humble one gets mad. I love it when good people go bad :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Abel is a positive stand up guy. I, unlike Touchdown Tod have not had the opportunity to tour his house and make his bed for him. Someday......


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 7 2010, 01:54 AM~18250620
> *Abel is a positive stand up guy. I, unlike Touchdown Tod have not had the opportunity to tour his house and make his bed for him. Someday......
> *


Isnt Mr fan the one who replaces 777 pump heads for $9.99, and Mr Too the one who rebuilds them with a $29.99 rebuild kit?? Please advise Thanks.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 6 2010, 09:45 PM~18248428
> *DIPPINIT, THE HIGHWAY MAN, KING OF PEARL, and I are planning a 1st annual Lay It Low AC crew picnic. It will be a potluck, Ted Wells will be barbequeing. There will be games "Name that Pesco" led by TOPFAN. Small tabletop by Rollinaround, Face painting by TATTOO 76, and performances by Rod Stewart. Jaime Viejitos Y Que will handle security.  Winner of the raffle will take home a MAMA Rooster sponsored by RAH. Hope to see eveyone there!!
> 
> Pescos Inc.
> *




:werd:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, baldwinc



DO IT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 7 2010, 07:04 AM~18250735
> *:werd:
> *


THE INTERNET <---- :sprint: ----> YOUR CAR




yes, im going to work on it today. :biggrin: as soon as my wife cooks some pancakes.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 7 2010, 07:06 AM~18250737
> *
> DO IT
> *


wtf? you work for Nike now?


:boink:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2010, 07:27 AM~18250758
> *THE INTERNET <---- :sprint: ----> YOUR CAR
> yes, im going to work on it today. :biggrin: as soon as my wife cooks some pancakes.
> *



:cheesy: 

PANCAKES SOUND GOOD... HMMM CHOCOLATE CHIP


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2010, 04:27 AM~18250758
> *THE INTERNET <---- :sprint: ----> YOUR CAR
> yes, im going to work on it today. :biggrin: as soon as my wife cooks some pancakes.
> *


you ship those pancakes? :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 6 2010, 10:37 PM~18249760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like 3 ports...
> *


*I see 24 ports* :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 7 2010, 10:13 AM~18251098
> *you ship those pancakes?  :cheesy:
> *


yes. and with every order you get a gallon of SWEET TEA. :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2010, 09:22 AM~18251576
> *yes. and with every order you get a gallon of SWEET TEA. :cheesy:
> *


paypal sent!

what's up, topfan. :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 7 2010, 09:36 AM~18251646
> *paypal sent!
> 
> what's up, topfan.  :cheesy:
> *


Whats shaking?

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TOPFAN, lowbird, *ACCESSORYFREAK*

:wave:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2010, 09:22 AM~18251576
> *yes. and with every order you get a gallon of SWEET TEA. :cheesy:
> *


Whats up on the seal kits big guy... paypals warmed up and ready. let me know... after pancakes of course


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 7 2010, 10:59 AM~18251955
> *Whats up on the seal kits big guy... paypals warmed up and ready. let me know... after pancakes of course
> *



Yeah, I have about 3- 777s that need shims...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 7 2010, 10:59 AM~18251954
> *Whats shaking?
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TOPFAN, lowbird, ACCESSORYFREAK
> 
> :wave:
> *


G'morning :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

Do you guys know where to get new retaining wire for all the hardware on aircraft parts. Once I rebuild my 280's, I'd like to "rewire" them with new retaining wire. If anyone has any clues, let me know.


----------



## touchdowntodd

gettin closer and closer to bein done homies... 

takin my time and doin all new bushings and swapped to a BMH Ybone.. 

just waitin on a few lil parts

pescos should be flowin by next weekend!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 7 2010, 02:34 PM~18252912
> *Do you guys know where to get new retaining wire for all the hardware on aircraft parts. Once I rebuild my 280's, I'd like to "rewire" them with new retaining wire.  If anyone has any clues, let me know.
> *


*Got my wire and pliers from this place,I think it was about $60 for everything.

http://www.safetywirepliers.com/category.s...02?categoryId=6 *


----------



## FoxCustom

Perfect. Thanks guys. Now that I see those pliers, it all makes sense.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 7 2010, 06:21 PM~18253422
> *gettin closer and closer to bein done homies...
> 
> takin my time and doin all new bushings and swapped to a BMH Ybone..
> 
> just waitin on a few lil parts
> 
> pescos should be flowin by next weekend!!!
> *


The only way to do it. Make sure to take some videos if possible. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 7 2010, 06:27 PM~18253162
> *:dunno: just rewire em with a drill...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2010, 07:57 PM~18254359
> *:roflmao:
> *


No shit, HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050

THANKS AGAIN TOPFAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!! YOU DIDN'T DROP THE BALL ON THIS SETUP.....


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 9 2010, 07:33 AM~18261589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TOPFAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!  YOU DIDN'T DROP THE BALL ON THIS SETUP.....
> *


Very nice!


----------



## FoxCustom

Since my 280 setup will be my first setup, I'd like to do a quick test out of the car to make sure the motor and pump turns. What would be the best way to do a quick bench test like that??? i was thinking add a little oil to the tanks and hook up the power for a second and let it pump into a bucket. If anyone could help, thanks.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 9 2010, 08:28 AM~18262906
> *Since my 280 setup will be my first setup, I'd like to do a quick test out of the car to make sure the motor and pump turns. What would be the best way to do a quick bench test like that??? i was thinking add a little oil to the tanks and hook up the power for a second and let it pump into a bucket. If anyone could help, thanks.
> *


plumb a check valve in the pressure port, then add a tee fitting with a pressure gauge on one branch and a metering valve on the other. 


plumb the metering valve back into your tank.




fill the tank half full of 30ND oil.



run the pump at 12 volts. start out with the metering valve all the way open, slowly close it and watch the pressure gauge go up, once it hits around 1000psi turn the pump off and let it rest for a few minutes.


then start it again and slowly close the metering valve until the gauge hits about 1200psi. 

if you dont get any leaks between the pump halves or drainoff out of the drains, then you are good.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 8 2010, 10:33 PM~18261589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TOPFAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!  YOU DIDN'T DROP THE BALL ON THIS SETUP.....
> *


how much for the washer/dryer combo!? :cheesy: 


jk- nice set up. clean without a bunch of nonsense going on.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 8 2010, 11:33 PM~18261589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TOPFAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!  YOU DIDN'T DROP THE BALL ON THIS SETUP.....
> *


Looks good!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 8 2010, 10:33 PM~18261589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TOPFAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!  YOU DIDN'T DROP THE BALL ON THIS SETUP.....
> *


Needs sight glasses and some of those piston catch jars. :naughty:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Aug 9 2010, 10:59 AM~18264673
> *Needs sight glasses and some of those piston catch jars.  :naughty:
> *



Piss on those catch jars!


----------



## Rod Stewart

this topic will never die! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, Rod Stewart


what up, wayne brady! :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 9 2010, 04:41 PM~18266130
> *this topic will never die!  :biggrin:
> *



I SAID THAT 2 AC TOPICS AGO


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 9 2010, 02:07 PM~18266372
> *I SAID THAT 2 AC TOPICS AGO
> *


 :werd:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 9 2010, 05:07 PM~18266371
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, Rod Stewart
> what up, wayne brady!  :biggrin:
> *



WUZ UP ******


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 8 2010, 09:33 PM~18261589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TOPFAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!  YOU DIDN'T DROP THE BALL ON THIS SETUP.....
> *



Setup looks good, clean and simple :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 9 2010, 09:46 AM~18263388
> *plumb a check valve in the pressure port, then add a tee fitting with a pressure gauge on one branch and a metering valve on the other.
> plumb the metering valve back into your tank.
> fill the tank half full of 30ND oil.
> run the pump at 12 volts. start out with the metering valve all the way open, slowly close it and watch the pressure gauge go up, once it hits around 1000psi turn the pump off and let it rest for a few minutes.
> then start it again and slowly close the metering valve until the gauge hits about 1200psi.
> 
> if you dont get any leaks between the pump halves or drainoff out of the drains, then you are good.
> *


Thanks for the help man. I'll give it a try, would rather have a mess outside the car than once their installed. Thanks again. I'll post a video if it's successful :biggrin:


----------



## danp68

name this dump....my boy wants to know what it is exactly

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555514


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Aug 9 2010, 04:38 PM~18267802
> *name this dump....my boy wants to know what it is exactly
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555514
> *


China Square, Delta square, paper weight, I've heard different names.


----------



## touchdowntodd

al crane. .. already told him almost immediately after he posted..


----------



## Mr Impala

clean up on aisle 4 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2010, 05:20 PM~18268144
> *clean up on aisle 4  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks, Brent...can you keep him out of here?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 8 2010, 10:33 PM~18261589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TOPFAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!  YOU DIDN'T DROP THE BALL ON THIS SETUP.....
> *


Your welcome Tino, I just cleaned up a bit.. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 idiots and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: tito5050, THUGGNASTY, *ragtopking*, ss62vert,DIPPINIT, THAT DUDE, KING OF PEARL, Bernie Madoff, Matt Damon, Pee WEE HERMAN,


Look !!! Its Zeke!


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## og ron c

Nice title to the thread. me likey.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Aug 9 2010, 06:07 PM~18268635
> *Nice title to the thread. me likey.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62+Aug 9 2010, 10:59 AM~18264673-->
> 
> 
> 
> Needs sight glasses and some of those piston catch jars.  :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just make sure your frame is fully re-enforced or you'll be buckling you quarters :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PEE WEE HERMAN_@Aug 9 2010, 12:07 PM~18265259
> *Piss on those catch jars! *


Damn Pee Wee your mean... Dotty must be on the rag :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

new and improved a/c topic?


----------



## DIPPINIT

Ah yeah.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

I just shared a peanut butter sandwich with Rod Stewart


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 8 2010, 10:33 PM~18261589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TOPFAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!  YOU DIDN'T DROP THE BALL ON THIS SETUP.....
> *


nice


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 9 2010, 07:46 AM~18263388
> *plumb a check valve in the pressure port, then add a tee fitting with a pressure gauge on one branch and a metering valve on the other.
> plumb the metering valve back into your tank.
> fill the tank half full of 30ND oil.
> run the pump at 12 volts. start out with the metering valve all the way open, slowly close it and watch the pressure gauge go up, once it hits around 1000psi turn the pump off and let it rest for a few minutes.
> then start it again and slowly close the metering valve until the gauge hits about 1200psi.
> 
> if you dont get any leaks between the pump halves or drainoff out of the drains, then you are good.
> *



finally some good info  any word on the 777 rebuild kits???


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Aug 8 2010, 09:33 PM~18261589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TOPFAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!  YOU DIDN'T DROP THE BALL ON THIS SETUP.....
> *


Clean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Aug 9 2010, 08:43 PM~18270371
> *I just shared a peanut butter sandwich with Rod Stewart
> *


where was the milk, you cheap bastard? :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 10 2010, 11:00 AM~18273621
> *where was the milk, you cheap bastard?  :angry:
> *


you foos need to learn how to make sweet tea.


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 10 2010, 10:31 AM~18274736
> *you foos need to learn how to make sweet tea.
> *


Damn i could sure go for some sweet tea right now. :werd:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 10 2010, 12:31 PM~18274736
> *you foos need to learn how to make sweet tea.
> *



Pescos Inc. and I like to drink sweet tea out of catch jars.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Aug 10 2010, 02:24 PM~18275151
> *Pescos Inc. and I like to drink sweet tea out of catch jars.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 10 2010, 10:31 AM~18274736
> *you foos need to learn how to make sweet tea.
> *


waiting on my shipment w/ pancakes. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 10 2010, 05:43 PM~18276722
> *waiting on my shipment w/ pancakes.  :biggrin:
> *


if i drink enough of this jagermeister i might actually ship you some pancakes. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Aug 10 2010, 02:24 PM~18275151
> *Pescos Inc. and I like to drink sweet tea out of catch jars.
> *


that means you only use one catch jar right? :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 10 2010, 01:58 PM~18276844
> *that means you only use one catch jar right? :cheesy:
> *



No we all need our own. Multiple personalities = multilple catch jars for sweet tea.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 6 2010, 06:45 PM~18248428
> *DIPPINIT, THE HIGHWAY MAN, KING OF PEARL, and I are planning a 1st annual Lay It Low AC crew picnic. It will be a potluck, Ted Wells will be barbequeing. There will be games "Name that Pesco" led by TOPFAN. Small tabletop by DIPPINIT, Face painting by TATTOO 76 and performances by Rod Stewart. Jaime Viejitos Y Que will handle security.  Winner of the raffle will take home a MAMA Rooster sponsored by PRE WAR.
> Hope to see eveyone there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pescos Inc.
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18277425
> *:biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 
Who is who?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 10 2010, 06:03 PM~18276899
> *No we all need our own. Multiple personalities = multilple catch jars for sweet tea.
> *


your gonna need an octopus costume to hold all those catch jars ese.


----------



## TOPFAN

:dunno: 










KOP, DIPPINIT, HIGHWAY MAN and PESCO inc...


----------



## Bootykit63

Thanks King Of Pearl you came through again :biggrin: 
The pump will fit perfect
I will be the first to have an A/C powered booty kit and convertible top :biggrin: 
Morro Bay was great ( clam chowder on the harbor at sunset listening to Maggie May on the radio) too bad Rod Stewert wasn't with us (maybe next time)
I already miss the cool fog (is it always that foggy there?) 
Thanks again brother


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2010, 07:20 PM~18268144
> *clean up on aisle 4  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 












ok back to topic sorry :happysad:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2010, 11:22 AM~18251576
> *yes. and with every order you get a gallon of SWEET TEA. :cheesy:
> *


On a side note, I wonder if you could actually mail a gallon of sweet tea?? :0 :0 It would come in handy here in Iraq :biggrin: 












Seriously :happysad:


----------



## MR. RAG9

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR. RAG9

:0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 11 2010, 02:10 AM~18281923
> *On a side note, I wonder if you could actually mail a gallon of sweet tea??  :0  :0  It would come in handy here in Iraq  :biggrin:
> Seriously  :happysad:
> *


I'll check into it. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 7 2010, 01:59 PM~18251955
> *Whats up on the seal kits big guy... paypals warmed up and ready. let me know... after pancakes of course
> *


working on some other stuff right now. still need to put the kits together and price them.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 11 2010, 02:10 AM~18281923
> *On a side note, I wonder if you could actually mail a gallon of sweet tea??  :0  :0  It would come in handy here in Iraq  :biggrin:
> Seriously  :happysad:
> *


pm your address out there. I have been there my man.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2010, 04:51 PM~18229765
> *I was thinking about buying 3 of those pumps from ebay, hey TOPFAN have you bought any of items from that seller?, do you know if those pumps are rebuilt in good working condition? LMK homie thanks
> *



Sorry, for taking so long to respond....Good Pump and seller, (a little steep) but its hard to find that pump from a reputable seller! PM me Homie!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## HustlerSpank

:h5:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Aug 11 2010, 06:19 AM~18282657-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check into it. :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Aug 11 2010, 07:02 AM~18282749
> *pm your address out there. I have been there my man.
> *


 :biggrin: I know brother pm sent


----------



## Matt Damon

Where is Jack Bauer??


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Aug 12 2010, 12:22 PM~18292681
> *Where is Jack Bauer??
> *


I have been working some covert ops missions. Ive been gathering intel and I will be raiding a few Aircraft Hydraulic warehouses soon. Theres a couple of guys who have been selling a lot of red tagged parts and my team is going to shut these guys down for good.


----------



## 1229

deeeez nuts


----------



## Rod Stewart

dippinit - i need you to contact me asap. :naughty:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 12 2010, 08:30 PM~18296072
> *dippinit - i need you to contact me asap. :naughty:
> *


please refer all booty calls (and booty kits) to the classifieds...per Abel. 



Thanks,
Tattoo76
CEO Pesco Inc.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 12 2010, 02:49 PM~18294689
> *deeeez nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Blue nuts, huh? There is a remedy for that! Call 1-800-DIPPINIT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 12 2010, 08:39 PM~18296146
> *Blue nuts, huh? There is a remedy for that! Call 1-800-DIPPINIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


with all his screen names/personalities, that would make it a gang bang. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 12 2010, 04:39 PM~18296146
> *Blue nuts, huh? There is a remedy for that! Call 1-800-DIPPINIT
> *



At least my nutts are aircraft :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 12 2010, 06:35 PM~18296551
> *At least my nutts are aircraft  :biggrin:
> *



I CAN CONFERM THAT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 12 2010, 09:37 PM~18296560
> *I CAN CONFERM THAT
> *


 :barf: :boink:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 12 2010, 04:30 PM~18296072
> *dippinit - i need you to contact me asap. :naughty:
> *



DIPPINIT is away from his desk, how may I help you?? IF you need a 777 rebuild kit they are on backorder at TATTOO 76 Custom and Obsolete Aviation Services. Contact him direct. Thanks


----------



## Rod Stewart

:angry: 

i hate it when i have no nuts. 
































































no ****. :happysad:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 13 2010, 10:20 AM~18301561
> *:angry:
> 
> i hate it when i have no nuts.
> big ****.  :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 13 2010, 11:17 AM~18301910
> *:wow:
> *



ha ha! 

a little birdie said something about you and barba cruising this saturday evening.... true or false!? :cheesy:


----------



## Oso64

Something were working on for 1 of the homies from Oldies


----------



## Badass93




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Aug 14 2010, 02:33 AM~18306711
> *Something were working on for 1 of the homies from Oldies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here is the final results of that 777 set up I bought and put in my 51 belair  All Ineed to do is get those new hardlines plated


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2010, 06:13 AM~18307014
> *Here is the final results of that 777 set up I bought and put in my 51 belair  All Ineed to do is get those new hardlines plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great!


----------



## THAT DUDE

Are those catch jars!?


----------



## TOPFAN

Glad to see you guys putting this stuff to use!


----------



## TOPFAN

The tags look clean and chrome looks real nice, good job!


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2010, 05:13 AM~18307014
> *Here is the final results of that 777 set up I bought and put in my 51 belair  All Ineed to do is get those new hardlines plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN it looks clean!


----------



## vonhitch

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Aug 14 2010, 07:43 AM~18307441
> *Are those catch jars!?
> 
> 
> *


Fuel filters 
They look gewd BTW
Dave Hitch


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2010, 05:13 AM~18307014
> *Here is the final results of that 777 set up I bought and put in my 51 belair  All Ineed to do is get those new hardlines plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats cra is the shit. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIPPINIT, *TOPFAN*

Hi Amor

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

I found some NOS Roosters with fan motors that I wanted to sell for $300 each, but I dont want to get blasted for posting classifieds,


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2010, 07:46 PM~18308056
> *I found some NOS Roosters with fan motors that I wanted to sell for $300 each, but I dont want to get blasted for posting classifieds,
> *


:roflmao: :h5:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2010, 09:13 AM~18307014
> *Here is the final results of that 777 set up I bought and put in my 51 belair  All Ineed to do is get those new hardlines plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not sure if you added oil to the catch jars for looks or if the pumps are draining (if they are they need to be rebuilt). but you might need to plumb them into the bottom drain to keep oil from coming out between the pump and motor (again, IF the pumps are draining, which they shouldnt be unless they are worn out).


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Aug 14 2010, 11:43 AM~18307441
> *Are those catch jars!?
> 
> 
> *


its saddening.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2010, 06:13 AM~18307014
> *Here is the final results of that 777 set up I bought and put in my 51 belair  All Ineed to do is get those new hardlines plated and a screw for the stator cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2010, 10:46 AM~18308056
> *I found some NOS Roosters with fan motors that I wanted to sell for $300 each, but I dont want to get blasted for posting classifieds,
> *



LOL! get out of here!


----------



## Badass93

hello aircraft boyz  
i post a small aircraft thing about my lowbike.You can see a mini custom hydraulic setup(pump is from a french ragtop) made with one futurecraft dump from 60's,an aircraft check valve and a bendix connector.

























if you want to see the build up go to the bike section:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=371091&st=260


----------



## Hydros

This has got to be one of the finest setups I have ever seen. Clean, well done and it has the even look, you know, like the pump and bike is the perfect size for each other.

Years from now who knows what riders will used to lift and drop bikes, (has air bags been tried yet). But this set up here looks like it's made for some type of Hall of Fame.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 14 2010, 03:22 PM~18309786
> *hello aircraft boyz
> i post a small aircraft thing about my lowbike.You can see a mini custom hydraulic setup(pump is from a french ragtop) made with one futurecraft dump from 60's,an aircraft check valve and a bendix connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to see the build up go to the bike section:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=371091&st=260
> 
> *


That is bad ass! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 15 2010, 01:02 AM~18309950
> *This has got to be one of the finest setups I have ever seen. Clean, well done and it has the even look, you know, like the pump and bike is the perfect size for each other.
> 
> Years from now who knows what riders will used to lift and drop bikes, (has air bags been tried yet). But this set up here looks like it's made for some type of Hall of Fame.
> *


thanks homie!
this is the first lowbike on hydraulics in France and first with aircraft parts ... :biggrin: 
and it's working! i have rebuilt the dump because i had a small leak after some uses.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## MR. RAG9

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2010, 10:46 AM~18308056
> *I found some NOS Roosters with fan motors that I wanted to sell for $300 each, but I dont want to get blasted for posting classifieds,
> *


Thats funny I did too!


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart

yo, dippinit.

had a nice time chillin' at the beach with you yesterday. all good until you asked me to run sun tan lotion on your back. :ugh:



i think rubbing it on your legs was where i had to draw the line. :happysad:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 16 2010, 09:47 AM~18321896
> *yo, dippinit.
> 
> had a nice time chillin' at the beach with you yesterday. all good until you asked me to run sun tan lotion on your back. :ugh:
> i think rubbing it on your legs was where i had to draw the line. :happysad:
> *



I had a nice time also. It was nice to lay on the beach listening to the waves and talk about 777's, oil catch jars and sight glasses. I can only imagine the high the WWII pilots felt when they were in battle and operated their 777 pumps. Must have been Euphoric. If I was a pilot I would insist on 777's and Adex. Thanks.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 14 2010, 10:01 AM~18308145
> *not sure if you added oil to the catch jars for looks or if the pumps are draining (if they are they need to be rebuilt). but you might need to plumb them into the bottom drain to keep oil from coming out between the pump and motor (again, IF the pumps are draining, which they shouldnt be unless they are worn out).
> *



Please explain in great detail the lifecycle of a 777 pump, how it wears, why it would leak, how it builds prsssure, tolerances, metalurgy of the casting, how the steel gears interface with aluminum housing, why they used aluminum seals verus kevlar. and why a TATTOO76 rebuild kit will solve all of our troubles thanks.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Aug 14 2010, 08:43 AM~18307441
> *Are those catch jars!?
> 
> 
> *


i like to put goldfish in my catch jars. they match my paint. i have 4 pumps, 4 catch jars and 4 fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 16 2010, 10:47 AM~18321896
> *yo, dippinit.
> 
> had a nice time chillin' at the beach with you yesterday. all good until you asked me to run sun tan lotion on your back. :ugh:
> i think rubbing it on your legs was where i had to draw the line. :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 16 2010, 03:05 PM~18322683
> *Please explain in great detail the lifecycle of a 777 pump, how it wears, why it would leak, how it builds prsssure, tolerances, metalurgy of the casting, how the steel gears interface with aluminum housing, why they used aluminum seals verus kevlar. and why a TATTOO76 rebuild kit will solve all of our troubles thanks.
> *


PMed



your welcome. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE+Aug 14 2010, 10:43 AM~18307441-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are those catch jars!?
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Aug 16 2010, 02:00 PM~18322641
> *I had a nice time also. It was nice to lay on the beach listening to the waves and talk about 777's, oil catch jars and sight glasses. I can only imagine the high the WWII pilots felt when they were in battle and operated their 777 pumps. Must have been Euphoric. If I was a pilot I would insist on 777's and Adex. Thanks.
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 16 2010, 09:18 PM~18326382
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup bro? Post office didn't let me ship a whole gallon. They said it would burst. I will work out smaller bottles.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 16 2010, 09:26 PM~18326459
> *sup bro? Post office didn't let me ship a whole gallon. They said it would burst. I will work out smaller bottles.
> *


how are you shipping it?


i was wondering if heat would make it spoil. i know after a week or so in the fridge tea can go sour (but then again, i drink a gallon a day, so...it usually dont sit that long :cheesy: ).


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 16 2010, 08:26 PM~18326459
> *sup bro? Post office didn't let me ship a whole gallon. They said it would burst. I will work out smaller bottles.
> *


I thought it would be difficult to ship :biggrin: Thanks for trying  :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 16 2010, 08:50 PM~18326736
> *how are you shipping it?
> i was wondering if heat would make it spoil. i know after a week or so in the fridge tea can go sour (but then again, i drink a gallon a day, so...it usually dont sit that long :cheesy: ).
> *


It takes about a week for things to get here shipped priority from the east coast. It sucks being over here


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 16 2010, 09:52 PM~18326773
> *It takes about a week for things to get here shipped priority from the east coast. It sucks being over here
> *


that shit will grow mold in a week.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 16 2010, 09:50 PM~18326736
> *how are you shipping it?
> i was wondering if heat would make it spoil. i know after a week or so in the fridge tea can go sour (but then again, i drink a gallon a day, so...it usually dont sit that long :cheesy: ).
> *


everything moves slow to where he is. I was going to send it priority just so it would be taken care of. I have to be absolutely clear with them on what I am sending because people (soldiers) are sending "other" beverages.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 16 2010, 10:03 PM~18326892
> *everything moves slow to where he is. I was going to send it priority just so it would be taken care of. I have to be absolutely clear with them on what I am sending because people (soldiers) are sending "other" beverages.
> *


just hope it dont spoil.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 16 2010, 09:51 PM~18326754
> *I thought it would be difficult to ship  :biggrin:  Thanks for trying    :thumbsup:
> *


can't stop me with just one no homeboy! I have a few more ideas. I'll let you know. They are going to think I am sending you some JD or something.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18326917
> *can't stop me with just one no homeboy! I have a few more ideas. I'll let you know. They are going to think I am sending you some JD or something.
> *


 :biggrin: Nobody that works for SF gives up :cheesy: Man for us to mail stuff out of here they are asking for CAC Cards, LOA,s and Passports.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 16 2010, 09:03 PM~18326891
> *that shit will grow mold in a week.
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 16 2010, 10:28 PM~18327236
> *:biggrin:  Nobody that works for SF gives up  :cheesy:  Man for us to mail stuff out of here they are asking for CAC Cards, LOA,s and Passports.
> *


there has been a rash of examples being set so they are being careful.


----------



## baghdady

alright time for more pics, anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 18 2010, 05:00 AM~18341178
> *alright time for more pics, anyone?  :biggrin:
> *


go ahead you first :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 18 2010, 07:25 AM~18341476
> *go ahead you first :biggrin:
> *



Man i was hoping both of you would have posted pix by now. I haven't seen more than Mr. DIPPINIT's Tank in primer at Danny's. As for Mr Baghdady's I've seen it, but would love to see some pix of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

i should have taken pics of both set ups when i had the chance. :happysad:


----------



## firme64impala




----------



## MR.LAC

:drama:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 18 2010, 09:28 AM~18342339
> *:drama:
> *


Guess you haven't seen the "Caption the Rock" topic in OT. It's actually really funny in there.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 18 2010, 12:02 PM~18342147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

Jason you got skills... howd you sneak past the 'too many emoticons' police???

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nosad:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 18 2010, 08:02 AM~18342147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Its good to see you are on board. Now we just need to get you 5 more user names :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

*



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DIPPINIT


Click to expand...

* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Aug 18 2010, 07:44 AM~18341995
> *Man i was hoping both of you would have posted pix by now. I haven't seen more than Mr. DIPPINIT's Tank in primer at Danny's. As for Mr Baghdady's I've seen it, but would love to see some pix of it.  :thumbsup:
> *



Actually I ditched that tank. Decided to use a fish tank with dual catch jars. Also have some 777 build kits for my display


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 18 2010, 07:49 AM~18342034
> *i should have taken pics of both set ups when i had the chance.  :happysad:
> *



Bagdady setup is sick!!! Mike let me touch it :wow:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 18 2010, 07:49 AM~18342034
> *i should have taken pics of both set ups when i had the chance.  :happysad:
> *



Mr Stewart, your setup is going to kill dippednshit and bigduddy. The way TOPFAN and I got down on those Roosters with China fittings is gonna be sick. It will be a Cherry Blossom like no other!!!


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 07:53 PM~18347907
> *Mr Stewart, your setup is going to kill dippednshit and bigduddy. The way TOPFAN and I got down on those Roosters with China fittings is gonna be sick. It will be a Cherry Blossom like no other!!!
> *



I CANT WAYT TO SEE HOW YOU DONE MATT DAMON SETUP!!! DID TOPFAN AND YOU TAG TEEM IT?


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 18 2010, 09:02 AM~18342147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OG SETUPS BY HIM HYDRAULICS. WHERE 10k BUYS YOU 5 YEARS. :thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

I have been trying to contact Mr. War on some 3000 PSI catch jars. Mr Lac please let him know I will be at the shop in Morro Bay the rest of the week. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Aug 18 2010, 08:00 PM~18347990
> *I have been trying to contact Mr. War on some 3000 PSI catch jars. Mr Lac please let him know I will be at the shop in Morro Bay the rest of the week. Thanks Jeff.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Aug 14 2010, 01:33 AM~18306711
> *Something were working on for 1 of the homies from Oldies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man... i really dig this set up... that blue is very nice.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 18 2010, 09:02 AM~18342147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Catch jars and sight glasses are cool... even the Rock thinks so... you guys just dont know it yet :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 18 2010, 09:02 AM~18342147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 18 2010, 09:48 PM~18347856
> *Bagdady setup is sick!!! Mike let me touch it :wow:
> *


You forgot to say "No ****" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 09:53 PM~18347907
> *Mr Stewart, your setup is going to kill dippednshit and bigduddy. The way TOPFAN and I got down on those Roosters with China fittings is gonna be sick. It will be a Cherry Blossom like no other!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86illregal

I new to this topic so this might sound like a rookie but can you run the AC setup with modern cylinders or do you have to run OG ones thanks.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 86illregal_@Aug 19 2010, 04:12 PM~18351094
> *I new to this topic so this might sound like a rookie but can you run the AC setup with modern cylinders or do you have to run OG ones thanks.
> *


That depends on the configuration of your setup (what pumps, how many pumps etc. etc.)


----------



## 86illregal

Which leads to my next question which pumps are the best to use. And i would use two pumps most likely


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 86illregal_@Aug 19 2010, 04:24 PM~18351139
> *Which leads to my next question which pumps are the best to use. And i would use two pumps most likely
> *


Neither one is neccesarily 'better' than the other one.

If I were to do another aircraft setup, I would start looking for 2 Mama Roosters, because I think they look badass, plus they're kinda rare.

Right now I have 2 Pesco 280's with GE motors. You will need fat cylinders for that though.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 19 2010, 10:28 AM~18351154
> *
> 
> Right now I have 2 Pesco 280's with GE motors. You will need fat cylinders for that though.
> *


unless you shim the pressure relief for more pressure.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Aug 18 2010, 11:00 PM~18347990
> *I have been trying to contact Mr. War on some 3000 PSI catch jars. Mr Lac please let him know I will be at the shop in Morro Bay the rest of the week. Thanks Jeff.
> *


use these for catch jars. they will really make your setup POP.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 19 2010, 04:52 PM~18351306
> *unless you shim the pressure relief for more pressure.
> *


I'll just stick to fatty cylinders and run 36 volts :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 07:53 PM~18347907
> *Mr Stewart, your setup is going to kill dippednshit and bigduddy. The way TOPFAN and I got down on those Roosters with China fittings is gonna be sick. It will be a Cherry Blossom like no other!!!
> *



thanks, pal! :biggrin: 

i appreciate the work you and abel put in on my "junk in the trunk."

next time ask abel to not wear low rise jeans and those fruity colored underwear - it was difficult to concentrate with the rainbow plumber showing his assets. :happysad:


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 18 2010, 07:47 PM~18347849
> *Actually I ditched that tank. Decided to use a fish tank with dual catch jars. Also have some 777 build kits for my display
> *


I've witnessed some extremely gay situations, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## Francois Dillinger

> _Originally posted by BERNIE MADOFF_@Aug 19 2010, 10:04 AM~18352370
> *I've witnessed some extremely gay situations, but this one takes the cake.
> *


I'm gonna wrap your legs around my head and where you like the crown that you are.


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 18 2010, 07:48 PM~18347856
> *Mike let me touch it :wow:
> *


We should go to an adult theater together. :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 19 2010, 11:43 AM~18351716
> *thanks, pal!  :biggrin:
> 
> i appreciate the work you and abel put in on my "junk in the trunk."
> 
> next time ask abel to not wear low rise jeans and those fruity colored underwear - it was difficult to concentrate with the rainbow plumber showing his assets.  :happysad:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 19 2010, 08:43 AM~18351716
> *thanks, pal!  :biggrin:
> 
> i appreciate the work you and abel put in on my "junk in the trunk."
> 
> next time ask abel to not wear low rise jeans and those fruity colored underwear - it was difficult to concentrate with the rainbow plumber showing his assets.  :happysad:
> *



Excuse me!! I happen to like my fruity underwear.... :uh:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 19 2010, 08:12 PM~18357173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

This topic needs to be serious


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Aug 20 2010, 01:07 AM~18359162-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :h5:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Aug 20 2010, 02:06 AM~18359564
> *This topic needs to be serious
> *



Don't make me make one about you :ninja: :0


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 20 2010, 12:38 AM~18359674
> *:biggrin:  :h5:
> Don't make me make one about you  :ninja:  :0
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 20 2010, 07:12 AM~18360052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

^^^^ Huggy Bears platform shoes had fish in them too


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 20 2010, 05:11 PM~18361053
> *^^^^ Huggy Bears platform shoes had fish in them too
> *


So what you're saying is, he stole the idea from Huggy Bear :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 20 2010, 08:24 AM~18361149
> *So what you're saying is, he stole the idea from Huggy Bear  :0
> *











" Who be copying me?"


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 20 2010, 08:24 AM~18361149
> *So what you're saying is, he stole the idea from Huggy Bear  :0
> *


and Huggy stole the idea from Mercury Morris of the 70's Miami Dolphins


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 20 2010, 12:16 PM~18362865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Who be copying me?"
> *


Huggy Love :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

no pics of the shoes!? 

those things were classic. :biggrin:


----------



## THAT DUDE

Come on, player. Every brotha I know keeps a pair of goldfish pimps in the closet. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229




----------



## TOPFAN

:roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 20 2010, 12:47 PM~18363094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:

you left out about 4 others!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 20 2010, 04:05 PM~18363227
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you left out about 4 others!!
> *


figured i would stick to the popular names.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 20 2010, 02:47 PM~18363094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Aug 20 2010, 12:42 PM~18363065
> *Come on, player. Every brotha I know keeps a pair of goldfish pimps in the closet.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


but do they color coordinate??


----------



## 41bowtie

how come the stuff i post gets deleted and this shit still stands?

:dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 20 2010, 07:52 PM~18366091
> *how come the stuff i post gets deleted and this shit still stands?
> 
> :dunno:
> *



post it again!


----------



## baghdady

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

fightin pescos... argh..


----------



## JustRite




----------



## rag61

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 20 2010, 04:12 AM~18360052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 22 2010, 04:15 PM~18377455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that is looking good, I'm gonng to try that, I'll call it: _Pesco Art_

Can I use yours for now and give you credit? (x2)


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 22 2010, 08:16 PM~18379171
> *Damn that is looking good, I'm gonng to try that, I'll call it: Pesco Art
> 
> Can I use yours for now and give you credit?  (x2)
> *


 :biggrin: no prob, no credit needed


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 22 2010, 03:15 PM~18377455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was thinking to get bath towels made with that print. My wife likes to wear a towel around her head after getting out the shower. There is nothing more sexy than a Pesco wrapped around a womans head. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by JustRite+Aug 22 2010, 04:15 PM~18377455-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pescos Inc._@Aug 22 2010, 09:59 PM~18380183
> *I was thinking to get bath towels made with that print. My wife likes to wear a towel around her head after getting out the shower. There is nothing more sexy than a Pesco wrapped around a womans head.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



SHIT I WAS THINKIN MORE OF PESCOS PANTIES, THEN THEY CAN CARRY A CATCH JAR DOWN THERE IF THERE IS LEAKAGE. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc.+Aug 22 2010, 08:59 PM~18380183-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking to get bath towels made with that print. My wife likes to wear a towel around her head after getting out the shower. There is nothing more sexy than a Pesco wrapped around a womans head.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 22 2010, 09:02 PM~18380206
> *SHIT I WAS THINKIN MORE OF PESCOS PANTIES, THEN THEY CAN CARRY A CATCH JAR DOWN THERE IF THERE IS LEAKAGE.  :cheesy:
> *



What the...... :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Aug 20 2010, 01:42 PM~18363065
> *Come on, player. Every brotha I know keeps a pair of goldfish pimps in the closet.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Isnt that SUICIDE BLONDE?? Crenshaws Finest??


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 22 2010, 08:16 PM~18379171
> *Damn that is looking good, I'm gonng to try that, I'll call it: Pesco Art
> 
> Can I use yours for now and give you credit?  (x2)
> *



Mr Hydros

I would be very interested in photographing your Regal in your Avatar If you are running aircraft, those would have to be 777's to get them inches. thanks, AL Lopez


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Aug 20 2010, 02:42 PM~18363065
> *Come on, player. Every brotha I know keeps a pair of goldfish pimps in the closet.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gentlemen, please also be reminded that I do sell fine Murano pearls. We have been so caught up in selling sidewinders to TOPFAN and 777 rebuild kits to TATTOO 76, that I forgot about muranos. these shoes worn by Rod Stewart have been sprayed with yellow / gold murano.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Aug 22 2010, 10:08 PM~18380263
> *Mr Hydros
> 
> I would be very interested in photographing your Regal in your Avatar If you are running aircraft, those would have to be 777's to get them inches. thanks, AL Lopez
> *



Dear MR Lopez, (aka... aka... aka... etc).

I promise something new and interesting (at least to me) using aircraft hydraulics. I'll then call your office to set up an appointment. 




To all others that might want to try this...
I'm thinking to soak the pump head housings, in epoxy first, this time around.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 22 2010, 09:29 PM~18380436
> *Dear MR Lopez, (aka... aka... aka... etc).
> 
> I promise something new and interesting (at least to me) using aircraft hydraulics. I'll then call your office to set up an appointment.
> To all others that might want to try this...
> I'm thinking to soak the pump head housings, in epoxy first, this time around.
> *



Thanks from all of us at Pescos Incorporated.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 23 2010, 01:02 AM~18380206
> *SHIT I WAS THINKIN MORE OF PESCOS PANTIES, THEN THEY CAN CARRY A CATCH JAR DOWN THERE IF THERE IS LEAKAGE.  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 23 2010, 01:29 AM~18380436
> *Dear MR Lopez, (aka... aka... aka... etc).
> 
> I promise something new and interesting (at least to me) using aircraft hydraulics. I'll then call your office to set up an appointment.
> To all others that might want to try this...
> I'm thinking to soak the pump head housings, in epoxy first, this time around.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Aug 22 2010, 10:04 PM~18380229
> *Isnt that SUICIDE BLONDE?? Crenshaws Finest??
> *


 :uh: 

damn fool


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2010, 06:58 AM~18381850
> *:uh:
> 
> damn fool
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIPPINIT, *ragtopking*

OG s in the hizzie
hno: hno:


----------



## ss62vert

wuz up aircraft people


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 23 2010, 06:21 PM~18387473
> *wuz up aircraft people
> *




nopthin much... just got my setup workin front and back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


video soon after i work out a couple small kinks.. also got some other things installed on the car today


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 23 2010, 06:42 PM~18387727
> *nopthin much... just got my setup workin front and back    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> video soon after i work out a couple small kinks.. also got some other things installed on the car today
> *


*
how did that work out for you???*


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 23 2010, 06:42 PM~18387727
> *nopthin much... just got my setup workin front and back    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> video soon after i work out a couple small kinks.. also got some other things installed on the car today
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 23 2010, 08:42 PM~18387727
> *nopthin much... just got my setup workin front and back    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> video soon after i work out a couple small kinks.. also got some other things installed on the car today
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

just wondering if anyone has used these accums before and if they are any good, i wanted to use them in my setup?
they are the ones on the bottom right of the pic, they are piston type aircraft.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## touchdowntodd

ive seen those accums with gate pumps before... but cant remember em on pescos.. i imght be wrong tho

my setup is workin nice.. just got a small issue im workin out .. 

video soon as its all workin right


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 05:22 AM~18391556
> *ive seen those accums with gate pumps before... but cant remember em on pescos.. i imght be wrong tho
> 
> my setup is workin nice.. just got a small issue im workin out ..
> 
> video soon as its all workin right
> *


YAY! An addition to the AC Video Topic!

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Aug 24 2010, 09:24 AM~18392713
> *YAY! An addition to the AC Video Topic!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




yup, my topic LoL

speakin of which , i need to go bump it


----------



## Bootykit63

Yellow, :biggrin: my favorite color :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## touchdowntodd

put 15 miles on teh car as a break in day... 

no video cause my wife is at work...


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 06:28 PM~18395995
> *put 15 miles on teh car as a break in day...
> 
> no video cause my wife is at work...
> *


Any pics???


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 25 2010, 08:01 AM~18400737
> *Any pics???
> *


never mind, just checked your build.....BA!!!!! So awesome, can't wait for videos


----------



## JustRite

Warhol Pesco Art :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

i like that JustRite!!!!

my setup is workin nice.. 

pressure relief was WAY out so it was really slow... now its nice and has a lil snap in the front.. 

video soon.. couple small issues.. but will be fixed very soon


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Aug 25 2010, 08:44 AM~18401556
> *Warhol Pesco Art  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dippinit can't handle the culture! :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 25 2010, 12:38 PM~18403394
> *dippinit can't handle the culture!  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros




----------



## Hydros




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 25 2010, 10:45 AM~18402502
> *i like that JustRite!!!!
> 
> my setup is workin nice..
> 
> pressure relief was WAY out so it was really slow... now its nice and has a lil snap in the front..
> 
> video soon.. couple small issues.. but will be fixed very soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ss62vert, TOPFAN

:wave:

since we seem to keep missing each others calls :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 25 2010, 06:34 PM~18406486
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ss62vert, TOPFAN
> 
> :wave:
> 
> since we seem to keep missing each others calls  :biggrin:
> *



I just called you!!!!!


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 25 2010, 07:25 PM~18406952
> *I just called you!!!!!
> *


I just answered lol


stop calling from a blocked number I thought you were the police or a bill collector lol :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGGNASTY, TOPFAN
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Ok, Alright..... Mauve and turquise Pesco art with water drops, and TOPFAN and 62ssvert playing phone tag is starting to get a little gay for me... serious :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 25 2010, 09:01 PM~18407892
> *Ok, Alright..... Mauve and turquise Pesco art with water drops, and TOPFAN and 62ssvert playing phone tag is starting to get a little gay for me... serious   :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



You are one jealous MOFO!


This might make you happy!
http://www.youtube.com/user/YVETTEGARCIA81.../88/MH4g9pXE8N4


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 25 2010, 08:48 PM~18407756
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THUGGNASTY, TOPFAN
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Wazz up Mike?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Not much!!!! Waiting on some pics of your badass setups :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 25 2010, 08:54 PM~18408417
> *You are one jealous MOFO!
> This might make you happy!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/YVETTEGARCIA81.../88/MH4g9pXE8N4
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb2Y84xlBnU


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 25 2010, 10:12 PM~18408561
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb2Y84xlBnU
> *



This is the shit!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KalRAagCkoE


----------



## DIPPINIT

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DIPPINIT, ss62vert, TOPFAN


:angel: :angel:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 25 2010, 10:35 PM~18408725
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DIPPINIT, ss62vert, TOPFAN
> :angel:  :angel:
> *



wuz up :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 25 2010, 10:35 PM~18408725
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DIPPINIT, ss62vert, TOPFAN
> :angel:  :angel:
> *



Javi's song...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MthikJwR05A&feature=related


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 25 2010, 10:42 PM~18408772
> *Javi's song...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MthikJwR05A&feature=related
> *


good stuff right there


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 25 2010, 09:01 PM~18407892
> *Ok, Alright..... Mauve and turquise Pesco art with water drops, I need to see more of this stuff ... I am serious, I want to see more now  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



Here you go serious art lovers









Topfan, LMK if this is bringing your topic back to crap. Then I'll go post elsewhere.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 25 2010, 11:17 PM~18408999
> *Here you go serious art lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topfan, LMK if this is bringing your topic back to crap. Then I'll go post elsewhere.
> *


 Its all good!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 25 2010, 10:17 PM~18408999
> *Here you go serious art lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topfan, LMK if this is bringing your topic back to crap. Then I'll go post elsewhere.
> *



yeah it is because it pisses me off when polishers polish over the tags.


----------



## FoxCustom

Alright, I bench tested my Pesco 280's last night....well at least my rear pump which worked perfect and went right up to pressure with no leaks and SOUNDED AWESOME!!! 

As for the front pump, I hooked up the power and i know it was getting the power but it seemed and sounded like something was stuck. I'm pretty sure it's probably from sitting without running for so long and I think 12 volts wasn't enough to free it up. But I'm gonna separate the pump from the motor and try to get something freed up. 

That sound is addicting though, I can only imagine it when it's hooked up to 36 volts and lifting the weight of the car :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 26 2010, 04:39 AM~18409832
> *Alright, I bench tested my Pesco 280's last night....well at least my rear pump which worked perfect and went right up to pressure with no leaks and SOUNDED AWESOME!!!
> 
> As for the front pump, I hooked up the power and i know it was getting the power but it seemed and sounded like something was stuck. I'm pretty sure it's probably from sitting without running for so long and I think 12 volts wasn't enough to free it up. But I'm gonna separate the pump from the motor and try to get something freed up.
> 
> That sound is addicting though, I can only imagine it when it's hooked up to 36 volts and lifting the weight of the car :wow:
> *



try the sound on 48vts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

video soon


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 26 2010, 07:13 AM~18409898
> *try the sound on 48vts  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> video soon
> *


Yeah, I bet it sounds sick!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 26 2010, 02:17 AM~18408999
> *Here you go serious art lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topfan, LMK if this is bringing your topic back to crap. Then I'll go post elsewhere.
> *


post that pic in the FORKLIFT topic.


that shit aint aircraft.


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 26 2010, 03:04 PM~18414203
> *post that pic in the FORKLIFT topic.
> that shit aint aircraft.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yessad: Overhyped dump.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Aug 24 2010, 09:56 PM~18391399
> *just wondering if anyone has used these accums before and if they are any good, i wanted to use them in my setup?
> they are the ones on the bottom right of the pic, they are piston type aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


so does anybody else know anything about these accums ?
cheers..
Jay..


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT

:wow:


----------



## FoxCustom

So I took apart my pesco 280 that was stuck yesterday. Motor turned fine, but the pump head was the culprit. So I completely disassembled the pump head and everything came apart fine and the shim was kept in tact. the problem was a fine gritted goop stuck in the gears. So I just cleaned everything and flushed the parts with oil. 

Tonight, I put it back together and everything spun smooth and came up to pressure with no leaks  

My test setup, thanks to the advice from Tattoo 76, worked perfect


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 27 2010, 05:52 PM~18423660
> *So I took apart my pesco 280 that was stuck yesterday. Motor turned fine, but the pump head was the culprit. So I completely disassembled the pump head and everything came apart fine and the shim was kept in tact. the problem was a fine gritted goop stuck in the gears. So I just cleaned everything and flushed the parts with oil.
> 
> Tonight, I put it back together and everything spun smooth and came up to pressure with no leaks
> 
> My test setup, thanks to the advice from Tattoo 76, worked perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 280 pump head is easier than the 777, as far as saving the gasket!..Good job!


----------



## FoxCustom

Thanks. I'm glad I took it apart so I could see how well made these pumps are...they don't make things like they used


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 27 2010, 08:52 PM~18423660
> *
> 
> My test setup, thanks to the advice from Tattoo 76, worked perfect
> 
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 27 2010, 09:22 PM~18423846
> *Thanks. I'm glad I took it apart so I could see how well made these pumps are...they don't make things like they used
> *


over engineered, but simple at the same time.


----------



## lowbird

Finally got the camera working with the new computer, so heres a few pics of what I've been working on.....




























Now I just need to figure out how to load video, will try to post it up this weekend..


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Aug 27 2010, 11:04 PM~18424440
> *
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to load video, will try to post it up this weekend..
> *


try uploading to tinypic.com


----------



## 1229

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: THE HIGHWAY MAN
> *


 hno:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom+Aug 27 2010, 05:52 PM~18423660-->
> 
> 
> 
> So I took apart my pesco 280 that was stuck yesterday. Motor turned fine, but the pump head was the culprit. So I completely disassembled the pump head and everything came apart fine and the shim was kept in tact. the problem was a fine gritted goop stuck in the gears. So I just cleaned everything and flushed the parts with oil.
> 
> Tonight, I put it back together and everything spun smooth and came up to pressure with no leaks
> 
> My test setup, thanks to the advice from Tattoo 76, worked perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Aug 27 2010, 07:39 PM~18424293
> *over engineered, but simple at the same time.
> *



Mr Too, Please explain how 2 gears inside a housing could have been engineered simpler. Please explain in engineering terms. Thanks again. Rick.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 27 2010, 11:08 PM~18424472
> *Mr Too, Please explain how 2 gears inside a housing could have been engineered simpler. Please explain in engineering terms. Thanks again. Rick.
> *


Dear MrMAN.


A secret insider from the PESCO company has given me some secret documents that state the 280 pump gears were engineered 280 different times (hence the name 280). finally it was the last design that stuck (kinda like WD-40...Water Displacement, formula #40).

anyways, my insider tells me that they tried many gear combos with different teeth pitch, back cutting, double helical, bevel, hypoid, crown, non-circular, epicyclic, etc, etc.


they also experimented with general nomenclature, helical gear nomenclature, tooth contact nomenclature, tooth thickness nomeclature, pitch nomenclature.


he might have all this info posted on WikiLeak.com in the future.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 27 2010, 11:15 PM~18424526
> *Dear MrMAN.
> A secret insider from the PESCO company has given me some secret documents that state the 280 pump gears were engineered 280 different times (hence the name 280). finally it was the last design that stuck (kinda like WD-40...Water Displacement, formula #40).
> 
> anyways, my insider tells me that they tried many gear combos with different teeth pitch, back cutting, double helical, bevel, hypoid, crown, non-circular, epicyclic, etc, etc.
> they also experimented with general nomenclature, helical gear nomenclature, tooth contact nomenclature, tooth thickness nomeclature, pitch nomenclature.
> he might have all this info posted on WikiLeak.com in the future.
> *


by the way, the 777 pump only took 77 tries, they added an extra 7 so they could claim extra overtime.

the Rooster pump was perfected overnight, it was 5am and the Roosters started crowing when they got everything finalized. so the name Rooster was born.















































still no word on why the fuck anyone used catch jars though. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros

Just a little idea on finding out what note the Pesco makes. The device in the center reads notes and lites up to what note is played.










Also, if and when I can, I'm going to make and post Pesco with the Adel ring tones for your cell phones.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 27 2010, 09:47 PM~18425115
> *Just a little idea on finding out what note the Pesco makes. The device in the center reads notes and lites up to what note is played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if and when I can, I'm going to make and post Pesco with the Adel ring tones for your cell phones.
> *


Thats the best idea so far. I would love to have a Rooster Ring tone for when Mr War calls me, and a Screaming Mimi when TATTOO 76 calls, and a shotgun when my wife calls, 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 27 2010, 10:15 PM~18425381
> *Thats the best idea so far. I would love to have a Rooster Ring tone for when Mr War calls me, and a Screaming Mimi when TATTOO 76 calls, and a shotgun when my wife calls,
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Screaming ?


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 27 2010, 08:25 PM~18424597
> *by the way, the 777 pump only took 77 tries, they added an extra 7 so they could claim extra overtime.
> 
> the Rooster pump was perfected overnight, it was 5am and the Roosters started crowing when they got everything finalized. so the name Rooster was born.
> still no word on why the fuck anyone used catch jars though. :cheesy:
> *



Thats very interesting. They call me the HIGHWAY MAN because my Al Crane dump broke down when I was a thousand miles away from home. Luckily it was during Corvette summer and Joe Ray drove by in his Rivi while I was walking playing my guitar. He rolled up and asked " What are you doing on The Highway Man?" The rest is in the Lowrider history book. Thanks.


----------



## og ron c

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 27 2010, 09:25 PM~18424597
> *by the way, the 777 pump only took 77 tries, they added an extra 7 so they could claim extra overtime.
> 
> the Rooster pump was perfected overnight, it was 5am and the Roosters started crowing when they got everything finalized. so the name Rooster was born.
> still no word on why the fuck anyone used catch jars though. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats funny shit.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 27 2010, 09:39 PM~18424293
> *over engineered, but simple at the same time.
> *


That's what I was thinkin


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 28 2010, 01:18 AM~18425422
> *Thats very interesting. They call me the HIGHWAY MAN because my Al Crane dump broke down when I was a thousand miles away from home. Luckily it was during Corvette summer and Joe Ray drove by in his Rivi while I was walking playing my guitar. He rolled up and asked " What are you doing on The Highway Man?" The rest is in the Lowrider history book. Thanks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Aug 27 2010, 08:25 PM~18424597-->
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, the 777 pump only took 77 tries, they added an extra 7 so they could claim extra overtime.
> 
> the Rooster pump was perfected overnight, it was 5am and the Roosters started crowing when they got everything finalized. so the name Rooster was born.
> *still no word on why the fuck anyone used catch jars though* :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-firme64impala_@Aug 18 2010, 09:02 AM~18342147
> *
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 28 2010, 12:46 PM~18427333
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 28 2010, 01:56 PM~18428492
> *:cheesy:
> *


what up, j! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 28 2010, 04:59 PM~18428506
> *what up, j!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: chillin


----------



## FoxCustom

So, now that I was happy with no leaks or anything yesterday, I decided to touch up the paint on my oxygen tanks. When I drained the tanks I noticed the oil that was running thru the pump I took apart and cleaned was perfectly clean and my other pump that I though was working nice had really dirty oil in it. So it, I decided to tear that one down and clean it. The cleaning went well and went back together good

When I went to put the pressure relief valve back in, I noticed this pump had about 1/4" worth of shims in it, and then I remembered my other pump I took apart had no shims at all. Do the shims increase or decrease pressure??? Should I run them at all?

If anyone could help me out on this that would be great.
This is the difference that concerned me








Shims on this pump









Now on this part, I not sure which way it should be pointing. Possibly to the port in the side of the pump head???
Not sure about the positioning of this piece








Close up of the piece


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Aug 28 2010, 03:44 PM~18428980
> *So, now that I was happy with no leaks or anything yesterday, I decided to touch up the paint on my oxygen tanks. When I drained the tanks I noticed the oil that was running thru the pump I took apart and cleaned was perfectly clean and my other pump that I though was working nice had really dirty oil in it. So it, I decided to tear that one down and clean it. The cleaning went well and went back together good
> 
> When I went to put the pressure relief valve back in, I noticed this pump had about 1/4" worth of shims in it, and then I remembered my other pump I took apart had no shims at all. Do the shims increase or decrease pressure??? Should I run them at all?
> 
> If anyone could help me out on this that would be great.
> This is the difference that concerned me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shims on this pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on this part, I not sure which way it should be pointing. Possibly to the port in the side of the pump head???
> Not sure about the positioning of this piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Reminds me of the old saying, " If it aint broke, dont try to fix it"....


----------



## FoxCustom

Yeah. Yeah. I know what you're saying.


----------



## touchdowntodd

quick video... still have some issues but wanted to get somethin up


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 28 2010, 06:09 PM~18429671
> *quick video... still have some issues but wanted to get somethin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











looking good kid..


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 27 2010, 09:47 PM~18425115
> *Just a little idea on finding out what note the Pesco makes. The device in the center reads notes and lites up to what note is played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if and when I can, I'm going to make and post Pesco with the Adel ring tones for your cell phones.
> *


Your kidding, Right?


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 28 2010, 08:30 PM~18430319
> *Your kidding, Right?
> *



I just tried to get the notes before coming back online. 

The sound of a Pesco on my phone is a a lot better than the trash I have now. 

Ever notice a lift gate truck pump working off in the distance? You know it's a lift gate and not a rider, Then you hear a riders pump. But for me the sound of a dump chattering down and a Pesco on the way up... almost like your kid saying "papa" for the first time.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 28 2010, 09:08 PM~18430575
> *I just tried to get the notes before coming back online.
> 
> The sound of a Pesco on my phone is a a lot better than the trash I have now.
> 
> Ever notice a lift gate truck pump working off in the distance?  You know it's a lift gate and not a rider, Then you hear a riders pump. But for me the sound of a dump chattering down and a Pesco on the way up... almost like your kid saying "papa" for the first time.
> *


----------



## Hydros

Finally got the cord or note the Pesco makes.



(S. D. winner members, check your hidden forum). :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 28 2010, 06:09 PM~18429671
> *quick video... still have some issues but wanted to get somethin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 28 2010, 08:09 PM~18429671
> *quick video... still have some issues but wanted to get somethin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :run:


----------



## touchdowntodd

my new favorite pic... im no photographer, this just came out this way.. its like lil baby jesus is lookin down on my pescos


----------



## touchdowntodd

ps - fuck an EQ lol.... bled my lines out well, and no sway, even less sway then there was when it was stock,.... freeway and all


thanks for the compliments homies.. its not a full show setup or anything, but in my eyes its the 2nd best all raw no chrome setup out there (rick u obviously win ur setup is sooooo clean)...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 10:04 AM~18432064
> *ps - fuck an EQ lol....
> *


amen


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 29 2010, 08:19 AM~18432614
> *amen
> *


Over engineered yet still simple. They work better with catch jars.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 28 2010, 08:08 PM~18430575
> *I just tried to get the notes before coming back online.
> 
> The sound of a Pesco on my phone is a a lot better than the trash I have now.
> 
> Ever notice a lift gate truck pump working off in the distance?  You know it's a lift gate and not a rider, Then you hear a riders pump. But for me the sound of a dump chattering down and a Pesco on the way up... almost like your kid saying "papa" for the first time.
> *



The sounds of a Pesco are sexy. It is like no other. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Aug 29 2010, 09:32 AM~18432675
> *The sounds of a Pesco are sexy. It is like no other.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I AGREE, EVERYTIME I HEAR THAT SOUND I GET A LIL PRECUM ON MY BOXERS


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 29 2010, 12:08 AM~18430575
> *I just tried to get the notes before coming back online.
> 
> The sound of a Pesco on my phone is a a lot better than the trash I have now.
> 
> Ever notice a lift gate truck pump working off in the distance?  You know it's a lift gate and not a rider, Then you hear a riders pump. But for me the sound of a dump chattering down and a Pesco on the way up... almost like your kid saying "papa" for the first time.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 09:00 AM~18432056
> *my new favorite pic... im no photographer, this just came out this way.. its like lil baby jesus is lookin down on my pescos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:boink:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 04:00 PM~18432056
> *my new favorite pic... im no photographer, this just came out this way.. its like lil baby jesus is lookin down on my pescos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Snice


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 29 2010, 09:46 AM~18432745
> *:boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




shoulda stopped and talked brotha! 

only a few people at teh show even knew what they were LOL

woulda loved to talk pescos wit ya...


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 04:04 PM~18433965
> *shoulda stopped and talked brotha!
> 
> only a few people at teh show even knew what they were LOL
> 
> woulda loved to talk pescos wit ya...
> *



Not my pic but you me and ablesblack65 should get together, we are only an hour 1/2 away from each other. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

im down for SURE brotha.. no doubt about that.. 

let me know when.. some midwest talk about AC would be the shit..


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 07:47 PM~18435322
> *im down for SURE brotha.. no doubt about that..
> 
> let me know when.. some midwest talk about AC would be the shit..
> *



i got your PM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

Fucking around at the flea market I bought this long ass cookie tray and see how it would look with 2 777. 3 bucks i could not pass it up.












Maybee if it was a little longer.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 05:47 PM~18435322
> *im down for SURE brotha.. no doubt about that..
> 
> let me know when.. some midwest talk about AC would be the shit..
> *



Sure would its been 105 plus 80% humidity every day here :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 29 2010, 08:26 PM~18436770
> *Sure would its been 105 plus 80% humidity every day here :uh:
> *



Why dont you walk in front of a Semi next time you are on the HIGHWAY, man? :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 07:00 AM~18432056
> *its like lil baby jesus is lookin down on my pescos
> *


you've officially lost your marbles.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 29 2010, 08:57 PM~18437108
> *you've officially lost your marbles.
> *



Everybody who gives a fuck about Aircraft Hydraulics for cars is a little crazy....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 29 2010, 08:39 PM~18437471
> *Everybody who gives a fuck about Aircraft Hydraulics for cars is a little crazy....
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 29 2010, 05:30 PM~18435582
> *Fucking around at the flea market I bought this long ass cookie tray and see how it would look with 2 777. 3 bucks i could not pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybee if it was a little longer.
> *


Nice, you could always turn the motors...


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 29 2010, 09:39 PM~18437471
> *Everybody who gives a fuck about Aircraft Hydraulics for cars is a little crazy....
> *


can't argue that one, brother! lol


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 28 2010, 05:09 PM~18429671
> *quick video... still have some issues but wanted to get somethin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice video!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 29 2010, 08:39 PM~18437471
> *Everybody who gives a fuck about Aircraft Hydraulics for cars is a little crazy....
> *


Not really, it is just a part of a bigger project. Not the whole project itself. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18435582
> *Fucking around at the flea market I bought this long ass cookie tray and see how it would look with 2 777. 3 bucks i could not pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybee if it was a little longer.
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 30 2010, 12:39 AM~18437471
> *Everybody who gives a fuck about Aircraft Hydraulics for cars is a little crazy....
> *


 :wow: :loco: :run: 



agreed


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 30 2010, 12:07 AM~18438340
> *Not really, it is just a part of a bigger project. Not the whole project itself.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 29 2010, 08:26 PM~18436770
> *Sure would its been 105 plus 80% humidity every day here :uh:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 29 2010, 06:30 PM~18435582
> *Fucking around at the flea market I bought this long ass cookie tray and see how it would look with 2 777. 3 bucks i could not pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybee if it was a little longer.*



Thats what she said! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 28 2010, 05:09 PM~18429671
> *quick video... still have some issues but wanted to get somethin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I give you a lot of credit bro. you did it, made it happen. In a short amount of time. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 30 2010, 06:55 PM~18445207
> *Thats what she said! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 30 2010, 02:32 AM~18438433
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *





:rimshot:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 30 2010, 10:08 PM~18445977
> *I give you a lot of credit bro. you did it, made it happen. In a short amount of time.  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks brothas.. this was my first juice install.. so it was a learning experience.. now i can do it blindfolded LOL.. but im proud of it and the layout and all.. i appreciate the compliments a LOT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*setup came out good homie *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 31 2010, 01:06 PM~18450288
> *thanks brothas.. this was my first juice install.. so it was a learning experience.. now i can do it blindfolded LOL.. but im proud of it and the layout and all.. i appreciate the compliments a LOT
> *


shit bro, that is clean and symple just like it should be. I'll bet the first time you herd those pumps you were like a virgin getting his first squeeze of a titty!


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks jaime.. 

actually, first few times they hit it sounded great but wasnt workin right, so i was more worried than anything LOL

works great now.. and sound is AMAZING.. like oil filled sex


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 31 2010, 11:01 AM~18450807
> *thanks jaime..
> 
> actually, first few times they hit it sounded great but wasnt workin right, so i was more worried than anything LOL
> 
> works great now.. and sound is AMAZING.. like oil filled sex
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 30 2010, 08:08 PM~18445977
> *I give you a lot of credit bro. you did it, made it happen. In a short amount of time.  :thumbsup:
> *



Hell yeah. Good job


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks brotha

i owe big brother Abel a lot for his advice and sellin me good parts! he helped me the whole way step by step... made it easy


----------



## og ron c

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 31 2010, 12:57 PM~18451313
> *thanks brotha
> 
> i owe big brother Abel a lot for his advice and sellin me good parts! he helped me the whole way step by step... made it easy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 31 2010, 02:01 PM~18450807
> *like oil filled sex
> *


gotta have good lube. :cheesy:


----------



## thapachuco

i have a question, im barely getting into the aircraft game. which air craft pump has the most speed to get a car up.

i dont want to jump but just have a quick get up.

thanks


----------



## touchdowntodd

they all move decent depnding on voltage and how u set em up... 

check out the video i posted a lil bit ago. 

thats 48vts front, 24vts back... fast enough for me


----------



## thapachuco

what is the main difference between a 228 and a 777?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 31 2010, 06:50 PM~18454911
> *i have a question, im barely getting into the aircraft game. which air craft pump has the most speed to get a car up.
> 
> i dont want to jump but just have a quick get up.
> 
> thanks
> *



*dont do it! * :wow:


----------



## thapachuco




----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 31 2010, 09:44 PM~18456922
> *what is the main difference between a 228 and a 777?
> *


Everyone has their own opinion on which is better, the only thing that I have found is that the 777 allows you use standard D&H cyliders while the 280's require that use the special fat cylinders. I have seen many set ups lock up nice on 2 or 3 licks with 777's, where most 280 set ups that I've personally seen aren't using 48 volts so they take a lil longer on the switch. I think that might have more to do with the batteries but someone please correct me if I'm wrong. 

I personally like the 777's cause they look like little baby Roosters and are only a fraction of the cost. I like that you can chrome the straps and add more detail to them. If I wouldn't have come up on Roosters I would be running 777's in my cars.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## JustRite




----------



## touchdowntodd

i need that wire tied pumphead LOL


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 1 2010, 02:41 PM~18460869
> *i need that wire tied pumphead LOL
> *


do your own tied wires with a manual drill. I saw a jewelry maker use one to twist silver. At least use cotter pins or something.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 1 2010, 12:00 PM~18460995
> *do your own tied wires with a manual drill. I saw a jewelry maker use one to twist silver. At least use cotter pins or something.
> *





Cotter pins? For what?


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 1 2010, 02:22 PM~18462137
> *Cotter pins? For what?
> *


"the look"


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 1 2010, 08:47 AM~18459588
> *
> *


you'll be talking about oil filed sex, sweet sounds, ridiculous specifications and all kinds of jibberish.

abel is like a cult leader around here - once you're in YOU'RE IN. hno:


----------



## thapachuco

does it hurt so good?

thanks for the info guys


----------



## touchdowntodd

yes thapachuco ... u are right

4dOsbsuhYGQ&ob=av3e


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 2 2010, 08:28 AM~18469093
> *does it hurt so good?
> 
> thanks for the info guys
> *


forgot the "no ****" :boink: :boink:


----------



## TOPFAN

TTT for all you homos...(no ****)


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 1 2010, 05:22 PM~18462137
> *Cotter pins? For what?
> *


I figured if I see a castle nut and a hole through the bolt it needed something to keep it in place. Now if it's just there to show that is hasn't been pampered with then no.


----------



## baghdady

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: baghdady, vonhitch, DIPPINIT

:wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 2 2010, 03:26 PM~18470827
> *I figured if I see a castle nut and a hole through the bolt it needed something to keep it in place. Now if it's just there to show that is hasn't been pampered with then no.
> *


they use safety wire, not cotter pins.



and you use safety wire pliers, not a drill.



























































either way, its a lowrider, not an airplane, take that shit off and use chrome acorn nuts.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 2 2010, 12:19 PM~18470780
> *TTT for all you homos...(no ****)
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 2 2010, 12:19 PM~18470780
> *TTT for all you homos...(no ****)
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 28 2010, 06:09 PM~18429671
> *quick video... still have some issues but wanted to get somethin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Aug 27 2010, 11:18 PM~18425422
> *Thats very interesting. They call me the HIGHWAY MAN because my Al Crane dump broke down when I was a thousand miles away from home. Luckily it was during Corvette summer and Joe Ray drove by in his Rivi while I was walking playing my guitar. He rolled up and asked " What are you doing on The Highway Man?" The rest is in the Lowrider history book. Thanks.
> *


lol


----------



## vonhitch

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 2 2010, 11:37 AM~18470883
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: baghdady, vonhitch, DIPPINIT
> 
> :wave:
> *


ok help the new guy here! What's with the quoting who's lookin at the thread?? I don't get it
Dave Hitch


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by vonhitch+Sep 3 2010, 08:37 PM~18482712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok help the new guy here! What's with the quoting who's lookin at the thread?? I don't get it
> Dave Hitch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and you never will!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOPALONG CASSIDY_@ Sep 3 2010, 08:54 PM~18482712
> *all kinds of member(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) baghdady, vonhitch, DIPPINIT, SYBIL, KING OF PEARL, HIGHWAY MAN, MATT DAMON, BOOTYKIT 63, PEE WEE HERMAN, TRUSTY,touchdowntodd, BIG COUNTRY, JustRite,TATTOO-76,Rod Stewart, Airborne,Dreamer62, and a bunch of other heads!*


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies


----------



## Y U H8TIN

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart

what's up, ricky! :cheesy:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 2 2010, 02:54 PM~18471019
> *they use safety wire, not cotter pins.
> and you use safety wire pliers, not a drill.
> either way, its a lowrider, not an airplane, take that shit off and use chrome acorn nuts.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## og ron c

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump ... been drivin the hell outa my trey pescos workin great...


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 6 2010, 06:42 AM~18496492
> *bump bump ... been drivin the hell outa my trey pescos workin great...
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

41homie... we had a lil bbq at teh beach yesterday ... bout 8 cars, nothin big.. plannin another one in a month.. gonna try to get 15-20 cars, you should come up and bring some homies with ya


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 6 2010, 07:42 AM~18496492
> *bump bump ... been drivin the hell outa my trey pescos workin great...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 6 2010, 06:42 AM~18496492
> *bump bump ... been drivin the hell outa my trey pescos workin great...
> *


Sweet!!!!


----------



## implala66

is this any good???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-525-1...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 6 2010, 06:55 PM~18501327
> *is this any good???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-525-1...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> *



for parts, maybe... :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 6 2010, 06:55 PM~18501327
> *is this any good???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesco-525-1...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> *



Impala66, you may recall me mentioning about these sellers, don't let on you are a Lowrider. Mike over there seems to not treat us like other customers. Don't let them BS you on anything. 

I was banned from bidding on his items because I gave then a neutral rating. After I never received hundreds of $$ in winnings and had to do a charge back. 

Yes I have more to say, seems he move out of Florida before I had a chance to visit him. (just to say hi )


----------



## Rod Stewart

morning, fellas.

hope you all had a good holiday weekend.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 7 2010, 11:06 AM~18505288
> *morning, fellas.
> 
> hope you all had a good holiday weekend.
> *


 :roflmao: 

went fishing and went to see Machete. :cheesy:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 7 2010, 08:06 AM~18505288
> *morning, fellas.
> 
> hope you all had a good holiday weekend.
> *


 :banghead: My head hurts


----------



## 1229

this topics slow.


























































all you putos must be on vacation or hungover. :cheesy:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Sep 7 2010, 11:42 AM~18506729
> *:banghead: My head hurts
> *


The tequila shots you poured were too much. :happysad:


----------



## Bootykit63

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FIREMAN63, Bootykit63
:wave:


----------



## vonhitch

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 3 2010, 07:52 PM~18482817
> *...and you never will!
> *


I get it sorta -kinda saying hello with the wave and all??? But thanks for the help there Homes

Dave Hitch


----------



## THAT DUDE

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Sep 8 2010, 08:13 AM~18514636
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Sep 8 2010, 08:13 AM~18514636
> *:biggrin:
> *



It was cool meeting you at the End of Summer Pesco Band Camp :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 8 2010, 10:19 AM~18514675
> *It was cool meeting you at the End of Summer Pesco Band Camp :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wtf?


----------



## touchdowntodd

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Rod Stewart

hey DIPPINIT,

good luck at that pesco auction this friday night!

i hope you dont blow it. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 8 2010, 07:29 PM~18519648
> *hey DIPPINIT,
> 
> good luck at that pesco auction this friday night!
> 
> i hope you dont blow it.  :biggrin:
> *



He likes to blooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 8 2010, 06:29 PM~18519648
> *hey DIPPINIT,
> 
> good luck at that pesco auction this friday night!
> 
> i hope you dont blow it.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU SET ME UP!!! Literally lol


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 8 2010, 07:57 PM~18519946
> *He likes to blooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........
> *


 :uh: :uh: DONT YOU HAVE A LEAKY HYDRO -AIRE TO FIX OR A SIGHT GLASS TO FIX OR A CATCH JAR TO SHOVE UP TATTOO 76 ASS :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Sep 8 2010, 11:02 PM~18520006
> *:uh:  :uh: DONT YOU HAVE A LEAKY HYDRO -AIRE TO FIX OR A SIGHT GLASS TO FIX OR A CATCH JAR TO SHOVE UP TATTOO 76 ASS :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Sep 8 2010, 08:02 PM~18520006
> *:uh:  :uh: DONT YOU HAVE A LEAKY HYDRO -AIRE TO FIX OR A SIGHT GLASS TO FIX OR A CATCH JAR TO SHOVE UP TATTOO 76 ASS :wow:
> *


all fixed...my sight glass too!


----------



## Firefly

My new dumps, check, slowdown and remade GE motortags came in. Bought them from George prewar_gm_access, easy and hassle-free transaction as always


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Sep 8 2010, 07:57 PM~18519946-->
> 
> 
> 
> He likes to blooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 07:59 PM~18519979
> *YOU SET ME UP!!! Literally lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a good thing, man. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Sep 8 2010, 08:02 PM~18520006
> *:uh:  :uh: DONT YOU HAVE A LEAKY HYDRO -AIRE TO FIX OR A SIGHT GLASS TO FIX OR A CATCH JAR TO SHOVE UP TATTOO 76 ASS :wow:
> *


:roflmao: 

you gonna take that, jay!? :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats up homies... almost weekend time to drive the 63 more! the sound of those pescos is fuckin sexy!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 9 2010, 08:19 AM~18524045
> *whats up homies... almost weekend time to drive the 63 more! the sound of those pescos is fuckin sexy!
> *


Hit up Hydros, he can get you a ringtone for your cell phone.


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 9 2010, 08:06 PM~18528545
> *Hit up Hydros, he can get you a ringtone for your cell phone.
> *


omg mofos done lost their minds


----------



## ss62vert

sneek peek of the double catch jar piston pesco :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Sep 9 2010, 09:45 PM~18528890
> *sneek peek of the double catch jar piston pesco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Francois Dillinger

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Sep 9 2010, 07:45 PM~18528890
> *sneek peek of the double catch jar piston pesco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tattoo-76 is gonna sperm all on his computer when he sees that!


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 9 2010, 08:55 PM~18529765
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: is right... I am going to name it tattoo 76 cause he loves catch jars so much. :biggrin:


----------



## vonhitch

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Sep 9 2010, 06:45 PM~18528890
> *sneek peek of the double catch jar piston pesco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Million dollar catch jars like these older ones on a vacuum pump
http://cgi.ebay.com/GAST-VACUUM-PUMP-FILTE...=item41529452b5

Dave Hitch


----------



## FoxCustom

To The TOP!!!


----------



## hoppin62

Abel, right in our backyard!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 10 2010, 04:10 PM~18536065
> *Abel, right in our backyard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wonder where that is? LOL!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Sep 10 2010, 03:10 PM~18536065-->
> 
> 
> 
> Abel, right in our backyard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Sep 10 2010, 03:28 PM~18536193
> *I wonder where that is? LOL!
> *


Dont get too excited, theres nothing good left.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 10 2010, 05:17 PM~18536487
> *Dont get too excited, theres nothing good left.
> *


No shit? :uh:


----------



## lowdeville

So.....Norton sales on the TV series Sons of Anarchy,is that "THE" Norton sales?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Sep 10 2010, 04:17 PM~18536487-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get too excited, theres nothing good left.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Sep 10 2010, 04:32 PM~18536592
> *No shit? :uh:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 
Just a couple of odds and ends :happysad:


----------



## hoppin62

Here are the Marotta's I told you about....


----------



## touchdowntodd

hoppin those are kinda slick.. look new, but different for sure

big homie abel hooked me up and i got a few lil parts today, will have all my setup issues worked out soon as i get a few hours to work on it.. but its workin great now


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 10 2010, 05:17 PM~18536487
> *Dont get too excited, theres nothing good left.
> *


i made the trek from oc to find that out in person.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 10 2010, 05:17 PM~18536487
> *Dont get too excited, theres nothing good left.
> *


 :roflmao: :no: check v's & filters


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 10 2010, 09:32 PM~18538740
> *:roflmao:  :no: check v's & filters
> *



All the good shit is in SLC


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 11 2010, 12:44 AM~18538419
> *i made the trek from oc to find that out in person.
> *


i made the trek from NC to find that out in person :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 10 2010, 10:48 PM~18537476
> *So.....Norton sales on the TV series Sons of Anarchy,is that "THE" Norton sales?
> *


theres more than one location.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 11 2010, 07:26 AM~18539905
> *theres more than one location.
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 10 2010, 09:44 PM~18538419
> *i made the trek from oc to find that out in person.
> *


My brother and I got a lot of shit out of there, when Old Man Norton was running it....Once in a while you will find something.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 10 2010, 08:44 PM~18537911
> *Here are the Marotta's I told you about....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Carlos will trade you some merchandise for those....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hay Able, sorry for posting up on your thread. I wanted to shot a shot out to some of Mike Ishiki's friends. He lost his Dad and is feeling a little down. If you know Mike post something up on his thread. Thanks


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 12 2010, 01:29 PM~18548100
> *Hay Able,  sorry for posting up on your thread.  I wanted to shot a shot out to some of Mike Ishiki's friends.  He lost his Dad and is feeling a little down.  If you know Mike post something up on his thread.  Thanks
> *


This is everyones thread and I think you should post on here more often...  


My condolonces to Mr Mike Ishiki, I know it is tough, Homies...We are all here for you man!


----------



## ss62vert

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ss62vert, That 79, *TOPFAN*


Wuz up Abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Sep 12 2010, 07:15 PM~18550097
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ss62vert, That 79, TOPFAN
> Wuz up Abel
> *



SUP... Home Fries?


----------



## Rod Stewart

i'm working with DIPPINIT on a new pesco sound bit.

we have came up with an elaborate scheme to have your refrigerator produce the pump sound when you close the doors. 

can you imagine grabbing a cold brew, shutting the door and hearing your pesco pump blazing in the background!? :cheesy: 

toddster, we have the first set reserved for you.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 13 2010, 11:25 AM~18554005
> *i'm working with DIPPINIT on a new pesco sound bit.
> 
> we have came up with an elaborate scheme to have your refrigerator produce the pump sound when you close the doors.
> 
> can you imagine grabbing a cold brew, shutting the door and hearing your pesco pump blazing in the background!?  :cheesy:
> 
> toddster, we have the first set reserved for you.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## touchdowntodd

hahahah

id actually like that


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 13 2010, 10:09 AM~18554638
> *hahahah
> 
> id actually like that
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 13 2010, 07:25 AM~18554005
> *i'm working with DIPPINIT on a new pesco sound bit.
> 
> we have came up with an elaborate scheme to have your refrigerator produce the pump sound when you close the doors.
> 
> can you imagine grabbing a cold brew, shutting the door and hearing your pesco pump blazing in the background!?  :cheesy:
> 
> toddster, we have the first set reserved for you.
> *



Ok Alight, you are NOT supposed to be talking about this. You probably told them about the Pecso toilet flusher to


----------



## Rod Stewart

:happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 13 2010, 09:17 PM~18558732
> *You probably told them about the Pecso toilet flusher to
> *


easy there buddy, i already have a patent pending design on that. :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 13 2010, 06:20 PM~18558757
> *:happysad:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 14 2010, 02:35 PM~18566710
> *:tongue:
> *


what's up, dude! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies... 

cant wait to work on my setup tomorrow and cruise more


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 16 2010, 07:08 AM~18581908
> *bump for the homies...
> 
> cant wait to work on my setup tomorrow and cruise more
> *


Dude I am so jealous.....

5 cars, 3 set ups (plus one for sale) and I still have nothing to cruise. Forget the show car status, I'm gonna slap one together, screw it. :naughty:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 16 2010, 07:08 AM~18581908
> *bump for the homies...
> 
> cant wait to work on my setup tomorrow and cruise more
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats good abel big brotha?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 13 2010, 09:25 AM~18554005
> *i'm working with DIPPINIT on a new pesco sound bit.
> 
> we have came up with an elaborate scheme to have your refrigerator produce the pump sound when you close the doors.
> 
> can you imagine grabbing a cold brew, shutting the door and hearing your pesco pump blazing in the background!?  :cheesy:
> 
> toddster, we have the first set reserved for you.
> *


Did you ever get the Pesco printed Snuggies into production? The cool weather is just around the corner.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 16 2010, 07:37 PM~18585624
> *Did you ever get the Pesco printed Snuggies into production? The cool weather is just around the corner.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 16 2010, 04:37 PM~18585624
> *Did you ever get the Pesco printed Snuggies into production? The cool weather is just around the corner.
> *



Right now I'm working on some Pesco imprinted Depends, because when people see my 777 setup I'm building they gonna shit their pants.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Sep 16 2010, 08:13 PM~18587731
> *Right now I'm working on some Pesco imprinted Depends, because when people see my 777 setup I'm building they gonna shit their pants.
> *



THATS RIGHT ABEL.... IM ALMOST DONE WITH IT ALSO. JUST WAITING FOR MY THIRD PAYMENT OF $6000.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> sneek peek of the double catch jar piston pesco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 09:14 PM~18587747
> *THATS RIGHT ABEL.... IM ALMOST DONE WITH IT ALSO. JUST WAITING FOR MY THIRD PAYMENT OF $6000.
> *


that's a smokin' deal.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Sep 17 2010, 12:13 AM~18587731
> *Right now I'm working on some Pesco imprinted Depends, because when people see my 777 setup I'm building they gonna shit their pants.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 09:14 PM~18587747
> *THATS RIGHT ABEL.... IM ALMOST DONE WITH IT ALSO. JUST WAITING FOR MY THIRD PAYMENT OF $6000.
> *



:uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd

plans changed and now cant work on my setup til tomorrow or sunday... 

fuck LOL... atleast it works and all LOL


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> sneek peek of the double catch jar piston pesco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repost from page 136 thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc.+Sep 16 2010, 08:14 PM~18587747-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS RIGHT ABEL.... IM ALMOST DONE WITH IT ALSO. JUST WAITING FOR MY THIRD PAYMENT OF $6000.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Sep 17 2010, 06:34 AM~18589824
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: for not answering phone last night


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 17 2010, 07:41 AM~18589857
> *plans changed and now cant work on my setup til tomorrow or sunday...
> 
> fuck LOL... atleast it works and all LOL
> *



YO TODDSTER, YOU HAVE ANY VIDEO OF THE TREY HITTIN BACC BUMPER??


----------



## Rod Stewart

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Sep 17 2010, 08:05 AM~18590013
> *YO TODDSTER, YOU HAVE ANY VIDEO OF THE TREY HITTIN BACC BUMPER??
> *



only video i have is of when i flipped the car on 12vts using a .25 volt motor and #18 hoses combined with 4" cylinders...

sorry, i have to rebuild now


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 17 2010, 08:13 AM~18590066
> *only video i have is of when i flipped the car on 12vts using a .25 volt motor and #18 hoses combined with 4" cylinders...
> 
> sorry, i have to rebuild now
> *


i told you those 280's were way too strong for that car!


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 17 2010, 09:13 AM~18590066
> *only video i have is of when i flipped the car on 12vts using a .25 volt motor and #18 hoses combined with 4" cylinders...
> 
> sorry, i have to rebuild now
> *


Post that chipper dog!!


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Sep 16 2010, 11:10 AM~18582576
> *Dude I am so jealous.....
> 
> 5 cars, 3 set ups (plus one for sale) and I still have nothing to cruise. Forget the show car status, I'm gonna slap one together, screw it.  :naughty:
> *



te sales................


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 17 2010, 06:52 PM~18594263
> *te sales................
> *



:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Sep 17 2010, 07:59 AM~18589977
> *:uh:  :uh:  for not answering phone last night
> *



Mr. Stewart and I were scratching each others backs, sorry!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 17 2010, 10:20 PM~18594870
> *Mr. Stewart and I were scratching each others backs, sorry!
> *


Man you guys are getting all out of control "NO ****" 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 17 2010, 06:52 PM~18594263
> *te sales................
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 17 2010, 11:58 PM~18596413
> *Man you guys are getting all out of control "NO ****"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 17 2010, 08:20 PM~18594870
> *Mr. Stewart and I were scratching each others backs, sorry!
> *


so you kiss and tell now!? :angry:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 18 2010, 01:04 PM~18597924
> *so you kiss and tell now!?  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2010, 08:41 AM~18597177
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man I was a young kid back then. Sporting the big stash :biggrin:

people trip out because I was in the Navy, then the Army :cheesy:


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2010, 07:41 AM~18597177
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


men in uniform? :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 18 2010, 05:41 AM~18597177-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Sep 18 2010, 01:52 PM~18599181
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Man I was a young kid back then. Sporting the big stash  :biggrin:
> 
> people trip out because I was in the Navy, then the Army  :cheesy:
> *



Wait a minute. I am hoping 1+1 doesnt equal 1 here :wow: :wow:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 18 2010, 10:33 PM~18600931
> *Wait a minute. I am hoping 1+1 doesnt equal 1 here :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: 












Assssssholeeeesssss :rant:


----------



## touchdowntodd

fuckkk im so lazy

id rather watch the game today than rebuild my dumps.. 

fuck i need to do that LOL


----------



## TOPFAN

Dont ask, dont tell...... :dunno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 






























now back to Aircraft... LOL


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 19 2010, 08:25 AM~18602581
> *fuckkk im so lazy
> 
> id rather watch the game today than rebuild my dumps..
> 
> fuck i need to do that LOL
> *


Rebuild while watching the game 


Or go with adex's


----------



## touchdowntodd

no adexs... too much $$$$ and i cant lie i LOVE THE HELL outta my click claks.. ill never run another dump as long as my big brother can get me these... 

rebuilt and put in.. did it before the game.. got off my ass lol

here is the proof LOL.. NOS dumps were workin perfect, dead on accurate, great sound, no issues.. but since they were NOS, they had sat in a desert warehouse tooooo long, and seals had gone a lil flat... so new ones were in order... another great thing about these is that it literally took me like 15 minutes to redo em both, cleaned up and all, and i had never messed with dumps before.. 

thanks again big brotha for all the help .. i knew what i had to do before i even turned a wrench,.,, we cant do this without each others help homies

sorry for the cell phone pic


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 19 2010, 07:35 AM~18602710
> *Dont ask, dont tell...... :dunno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone recomend a decent safety wire pliers?

i think i should get one.. i know its easy to do with that and the right wire


----------



## rag61

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4865/58aircraft.jpg
http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/6452/58aircraft2.jpg
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/9961/aircraft3.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/245/aircraft4.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/9746/aircraft5.jpg


----------



## rag61

http://img269.imageshack.us/i/58aircraft.jpg/
http://img443.imageshack.us/i/58aircraft2.jpg/
http://img62.imageshack.us/i/aircraft3.jpg/
http://img23.imageshack.us/i/aircraft4.jpg/
http://img214.imageshack.us/i/aircraft5.jpg/
lets see if this works!


----------



## rag61

img269.imageshack.us/g/58aircraft.jpg/


----------



## rag61

someone please help....with these pics????


----------



## rag61




----------



## rag61

URL=http://img443.imageshack.us/i/58aircraft2.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## rag61

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rag61

URL=http://img23.imageshack.us/i/aircraft4.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## rag61

off for some chrome and engraving.....


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 19 2010, 09:11 PM~18605910
> *
> off for some chrome and engraving.....
> *



LOOKS GOOD JOHNNY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 19 2010, 02:43 PM~18604238
> *anyone recomend a decent safety wire pliers?
> 
> i think i should get one.. i know its easy to do with that and the right wire
> *



"just use a drill" AND I QUOTE.


----------



## touchdowntodd

JESUS CHRIST rag 61...

and i dont wanna use a drill LOL.. the pliers are cheap enough...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 19 2010, 08:35 AM~18602710
> *Dont ask, dont tell...... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry: :twak: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 19 2010, 10:02 PM~18606480
> *"just use a drill" AND I QUOTE.
> *


a manual hand drill will make the safety wires. I have seen people use them with silver wire. Give it a try.


----------



## Badass93

:0 beautiful!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 19 2010, 09:18 PM~18605968
> *LOOKS GOOD JOHNNY
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 19 2010, 10:02 PM~18606480
> *"just use a drill" AND I QUOTE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

Damn even FA-18E Super Hornet pilots like Felix the Cat.



took these over the weekend.


----------



## 1229

even though it wouldnt be period correct on a lowrider, i would love to see what kind of setup you could build using pumps off either of these planes.


----------



## MR.LAC

Nice pictures Jason. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

repost.


----------



## Matt Damon

are those p-51's j? what kinda pumps are in those?


----------



## l.b. ryder

NICE!!!! BIG FAN OF OG AIRCRAFT'S!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

just got back from dippinit's house.

we had a lovely weekend bathing in hydraulic fluid and polishing dump knobs. :wow: 


abel, you missed out this time!


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 07:25 AM~18610072
> *even though it wouldnt be period correct on a lowrider, i would love to see what kind of setup you could build using pumps off either of these planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Both those planes use catch jars for the pilots to put cigarette ashes.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 08:21 AM~18610045
> *Damn even FA-18E Super Hornet pilots like Felix the Cat.
> took these over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are the planes that flew Adex Super duty


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 08:25 AM~18610072
> *even though it wouldnt be period correct on a lowrider, i would love to see what kind of setup you could build using pumps off either of these planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like TOPFAN dippin that plane


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 07:21 AM~18610045
> *Damn even FA-18E Super Hornet pilots like Felix the Cat.
> took these over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I would have loved to have that pilot sign my 777 end cap and bone my wife wearing his Pesco wings while I video tape it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 18 2010, 06:41 AM~18597177-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 08:21 AM~18610045
> *Damn even FA-18E Super Hornet pilots like Felix the Cat.
> took these over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The pic is cut off but TouchdownTodd is guiding the aircraft off the carrier


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 09:25 AM~18610072
> *even though it wouldnt be period correct on a lowrider, i would love to see what kind of setup you could build using pumps off either of these planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I wish we could see all of TATTOO's cars lines up with the aircraft. Like that picture of Led Zeppelin


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 10:25 AM~18610072
> *even though it wouldnt be period correct on a lowrider, i would love to see what kind of setup you could build using pumps off either of these planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The top plane definitely uses my Blue Murano Pearls


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Sep 20 2010, 11:25 AM~18611530
> *The pic is cut off but TouchdownTodd is guiding the aircraft off the carrier
> *



yup...

it was right before the plane hopping contest.. like in soul plane.. i directed that scene....


----------



## 1229

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Sep 20 2010, 02:27 PM~18611549
> *I wish we could see all of TATTOO's cars lines up with the aircraft. Like that picture of Led Zeppelin
> *


i said to hell with it. sold all my cars, buying all 6 of these jets and taking all the aircraft hydraulic parts out and replacing everything with tailgate pumps, delta dumps and accessorizing the setups with catch jars and sight glasses.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 12:41 PM~18612595
> *i said to hell with it. sold all my cars, buying all 6 of these jets and taking all the aircraft hydraulic parts out and replacing everything with tailgate pumps, delta dumps and accessorizing the setups with catch jars and sight glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats what i was thinking. Put some Super dutys in them then send off to BTC for interior, and triple chrome plating by Brent.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 01:41 PM~18612595
> *i said to hell with it. sold all my cars, buying all 6 of these jets and taking all the aircraft hydraulic parts out and replacing everything with tailgate pumps, delta dumps and accessorizing the setups with catch jars and sight glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those Coker 5'20's? Or original Premium Sportway?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Sep 20 2010, 03:35 PM~18613575
> *Are those Coker 5'20's? Or original Premium Sportway?
> *


actually looks like 5.60 14s in the back

5.20 13s in the front


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 20 2010, 10:22 AM~18611492
> *I would have loved to have that pilot sign my 777 end cap and bone my wife wearing his Pesco wings while I video tape it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 20 2010, 03:17 PM~18613931
> *actually looks like 5.60 14s in the back
> 
> 5.20 13s in the front
> *



Thats what I was thinking! :biggrin:


----------



## Bootykit63

Here's the before pic.s of the Pesco sidewinders KOP hooked me up with this past weekend.
These things are going to look kickass after a lot of polishing , just look at fins on the motors. Now the fun begins with the disassembly
Will update on the progress
Jeff comes through once again :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Sep 21 2010, 04:33 PM~18618098
> *Here's the before pic.s of the Pesco sidewinders KOP hooked me up with this past weekend.
> These things are going to look kickass after a lot of polishing , just look at fins on the motors. Now the fun begins with the disassembly
> Will update on the progress
> Jeff comes through once again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see them finished...
congrats nice pumps... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

anyone know anything about this pump, i really like the look of it, i think it would look great chromed up, but it says its a ac motor, so not sure if this would work....
if anyone has any info on this i would appreciate it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Large-Aircr...a6#ht_615wt_941


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 21 2010, 03:41 AM~18618997
> *anyone know anything about this pump, i really like the look of it, i think it would look great chromed up, but it says its a ac motor, so not sure if this would work....
> if anyone has any info on this i would appreciate it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Large-Aircr...a6#ht_615wt_941
> *


pretty ugly and a sorry ass seller.


----------



## touchdowntodd

that sidewinder is wow..... wow...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 21 2010, 10:36 PM~18619581
> *pretty ugly and a sorry ass seller.
> *


really, looks like that guys got heaps of shit for sale......
if that pump worked i could of taken the ugliness away from it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
oh well ill just stick to using my 280's......


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 21 2010, 07:36 AM~18619581
> *pretty ugly and a sorry ass seller.
> *



Not good at sugar coating things are we :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 21 2010, 12:41 AM~18618997
> *anyone know anything about this pump, i really like the look of it, i think it would look great chromed up, but it says its a ac motor, so not sure if this would work....
> if anyone has any info on this i would appreciate it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Large-Aircr...a6#ht_615wt_941
> *


Frankenstein! 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 22 2010, 05:32 AM~18622176
> *Frankenstein!
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> *


one of my fav. movies.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 21 2010, 12:04 PM~18622394
> *one of my fav. movies.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Me too. I like when the Doc uses the sweet sound of a 777 fan motor to hypnotize Frankenstein


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 20 2010, 05:33 PM~18613557
> *Thats what i was thinking. Put some Super dutys in them then send off to BTC for interior, and triple chrome plating by Brent.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 21 2010, 04:36 AM~18619581
> *pretty ugly and a sorry ass seller.
> *


you sound like a pimp dumpin' a ho


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 22 2010, 03:00 PM~18632697
> *you sound like a pimp dumpin' a ho
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## THAT DUDE

King of Pearl and I have been chit chattin 'bout some serious aircraft stuff as of lately. I figured I'd roll up north and see em in person. More to the story as it develops. He's promised me full access to the warehouse. :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Sep 22 2010, 08:40 PM~18635579
> *King of Pearl and I have been chit chattin 'bout some serious aircraft stuff as of lately. I figured I'd roll up north and see em in person. More to the story as it develops. He's promised me full access to the warehouse.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post nudes.


----------



## ss62vert

wuz happening aircraft people


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 22 2010, 08:41 PM~18635589
> *post nudes.
> *



PERVERT


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 22 2010, 04:41 PM~18635589
> *post nudes.
> *


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2010, 06:15 PM~18635821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gingers are hot. :happysad:


----------



## JasonJ

:roflmao:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2010, 06:15 PM~18635821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now why are you saving nude pic.s of Tattoo 76?:dunno: 
Kinda gay if you ask me :werd:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2010, 05:15 PM~18635821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Badass93

hi aircraft boyz,i have some questions about setups.
I need to know if it's necessary to use hydraulics filters on pesco setups(i saw some setups without but i think it's better with that).
I have a project to build a bomb with 2 pumps 2 dumps setup and i think to use an accumulator but one or 2?what capacity 25/50 cubic inchs?

i think to use for my setup:
-2 pesco pumps(1e-777 or 1e-521)
-2 check valve #8
-2 small bendix filters #4 or 6(i don't know if the size port is really important?)
-2 whittaker 3 way dumps or 2 hydro-aire round body(#6 or 8?)
-2 small needle valve 90°(1/4" or 1/8" size port) and 2 small oxygen tank
-1 accumulator 25 cubic inchs
-what should i use for the lines diameter?3/8" 1/2"?
-is it necessary to use an equalizer to do front to back or just for the sound when you dropp the car?
Say me the good and bad things...
sorry for my newbie questions... :happysad:
thanks.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE+Sep 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18635579-->
> 
> 
> 
> King of Pearl and I have been chit chattin 'bout some serious aircraft stuff as of lately. I figured I'd roll up north and see em in person. More to the story as it develops. He's promised me full access to the warehouse.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 07:41 PM~18635589
> *post nudes.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 08:15 PM~18635821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass93_@Sep 23 2010, 01:48 AM~18639532
> *hi aircraft boyz,i have some questions about setups.
> I need to know if it's necessary to use hydraulics filters on pesco setups(i saw some setups without but i think it's better with that).
> I have a project to build a bomb with 2 pumps 2 dumps setup and i think to use an accumulator but one or 2?what capacity 25/50 cubic inchs?
> 
> i think to use for my setup:
> -2 pesco pumps(1e-777 or 1e-521)
> -2 check valve #8
> -2 small bendix filters #4 or 6(i don't know if the size port is really important?)
> -2 whittaker 3 way dumps or 2 hydro-aire round body(#6 or 8?)
> -2 small needle valve 90°(1/4" or 1/8" size port) and 2 small oxygen tank
> -1 accumulator 25 cubic inchs
> -what should i use for the lines diameter?3/8" 1/2"?
> -is it necessary to use an equalizer to do front to back or just for the sound when you dropp the car?
> Say me the good and bad things...
> sorry for my newbie questions... :happysad:
> thanks.
> *


Someone on here will drop some knowledge on the subject


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Sep 22 2010, 09:13 PM~18635812-->
> 
> 
> 
> PERVERT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2010, 09:15 PM~18635821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## touchdowntodd

some cars can get away with no EQ ... mine doesnt have one, and rides out GREAT.. freeway and all... bleed the lines well


----------



## FoxCustom

Could anyone give me the measurements of a Baby Adel or a Whittaker dump??? I'm just trying to see if I could fit them in the rear pump 280 setup I have. I'm just not sure if it would get to cluttered since I want to run 2 dumps in the rear.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2010, 09:15 PM~18635821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 23 2010, 12:13 PM~18641590
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Sep 22 2010, 10:48 PM~18639532
> *hi aircraft boyz,i have some questions about setups.
> I need to know if it's necessary to use hydraulics filters on pesco setups(i saw some setups without but i think it's better with that).
> I have a project to build a bomb with 2 pumps 2 dumps setup and i think to use an accumulator but one or 2?what capacity 25/50 cubic inchs?
> 
> i think to use for my setup:
> -2 pesco pumps(1e-777 or 1e-521)
> -2 check valve #8
> -2 small bendix filters #4 or 6(i don't know if the size port is really important?)
> -2 whittaker 3 way dumps or 2 hydro-aire round body(#6 or 8?)
> -2 small needle valve 90°(1/4" or 1/8" size port) and 2 small oxygen tank
> -1 accumulator 25 cubic inchs
> -what should i use for the lines diameter?3/8" 1/2"?
> -is it necessary to use an equalizer to do front to back or just for the sound when you dropp the car?
> Say me the good and bad things...
> sorry for my newbie questions... :happysad:
> thanks.
> *


How do you plan on charging accumulators?


----------



## touchdowntodd

fox....

remind me tonight ill get you measurements if you dont have em by then


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 23 2010, 10:11 AM~18642058
> *fox....
> 
> remind me tonight ill get you my measurements if you dont have em by then
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2010, 06:15 PM~18635821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like a size 5 in Womens pants


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Sep 23 2010, 11:30 AM~18642761
> *Looks like a size 5 in Womens pants
> *


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 23 2010, 12:11 PM~18642058
> *fox....
> 
> remind me tonight ill get you measurements if you dont have em by then
> *


Okay cool. The measurements of the DUMPS...


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Sep 23 2010, 01:30 PM~18642750
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Sep 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18644779
> *Okay cool. The measurements of the DUMPS...
> *


*6 1/2" at its longest point and 2 1/4" at its widest point*


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 23 2010, 07:56 PM~18645554
> *6 1/2" at its longest point and 2 1/4" at its widest point
> *



THAT'S NOT WHAT ROD STEWART WAS TELLING EVERYONE




:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 23 2010, 06:56 PM~18645554
> *6 1/2" at its longest point and 2 1/4" at its widest point
> *


Thanks for the help


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 23 2010, 05:12 PM~18645655
> *THAT'S NOT WHAT ROD STEWART WAS TELLING EVERYONE
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 23 2010, 07:56 PM~18646071
> *:roflmao:
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, baghdady



WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## baghdady

Not much brother. Working like a mad man :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 23 2010, 05:56 PM~18646071
> *:roflmao:
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

this topic is slower than the work i do. :cheesy:


----------



## FoxCustom

BUMP....

I'm currently getting rid of some junk so I can pick up some Adex's or Baby Adels to complete my 280 setup for the '59.....decisions decisions :ugh:

Oh, and some slowdowns


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 26 2010, 11:21 AM~18663828
> *this topic is slower than the work i do. :cheesy:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Sep 26 2010, 11:51 AM~18663938
> *BUMP....
> 
> I'm currently getting rid of some junk so I can pick up some Adex's or Baby Adels to complete my 280 setup for the '59.....decisions decisions  :ugh:
> 
> Oh, and some slowdowns
> *



ADEX


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 26 2010, 12:24 PM~18664411
> *ADEX
> *


Yeah, that's my ideal direction


----------



## touchdowntodd

fox, u sellin anything good? LOL....

back to the top... drove around today enjoyin pescos and click clacks as my music


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 26 2010, 04:34 PM~18665784
> *fox, u sellin anything good? LOL....
> 
> back to the top... drove around today enjoyin pescos and click clacks as my music
> *


Well, I guess it's not junk at all. But I'm sellin a '61 frame and rear bumper, and a set of '60 Impala hubcaps...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Sep 26 2010, 10:21 AM~18663828-->
> 
> 
> 
> this topic is slower than the work i do. :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Sep 26 2010, 12:23 PM~18664402
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 26 2010, 10:27 PM~18667842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 26 2010, 01:23 PM~18664402
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 27 2010, 05:44 AM~18670723
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: How is everything going on the east coast? Did you see a pic of my set up yet :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 28 2010, 12:10 AM~18679361
> *:wave:  How is everything going on the east coast? Did you see a pic of my set up yet  :0
> *


post it, buddy! :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 28 2010, 05:05 PM~18683294
> *post it, buddy!  :cheesy:
> *



POST CHERRY BLOSSOM :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 28 2010, 02:35 PM~18683562
> *POST CHERRY BLOSSOM  :cheesy:
> *


that name is invalid.

going with something more manly. 

maybe "slippinit" or "tattoo my buttocks"


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump...................... in the night


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 28 2010, 05:36 PM~18684261
> *that name is invalid.
> 
> going with something more manly.
> 
> maybe "slippinit" or "tattoo my buttocks"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

BUMP


----------



## 1229

wow, this topic is down to page 3.



maybe aircraft hydraulics is finally out of style, TIME TO ENJOY IT AGAIN, now that the bandwagon is over.


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol good point tattoo

thats why i love bein where i am, people dont even know what teh hell it is! LOL


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 30 2010, 07:49 AM~18700153
> *wow, this topic is down to page 3.
> maybe aircraft hydraulics is finally out of style, TIME TO ENJOY IT AGAIN, now that the bandwagon is over.
> *



Thats funny!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 30 2010, 10:49 AM~18700153
> *wow, this topic is down to page 3.
> maybe aircraft hydraulics is finally out of style, TIME TO ENJOY IT AGAIN, now that the bandwagon is over.
> *


Bump to keep on top and tattoo down :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

dippinit and i are going to start an aircraft hydraulic website to reinstall popularity.

we're even thinking of having a booth at the supershow. 

abel, i've been meaning to get in touch with you about being our model. brandon came up with a fantastic idea of you wearing a baby girl t-shirt with pesco wings on the back like the victoria secret models do. :cheesy: i think it will be a hit.

rumor has it tattoo-76 is donating a refurbished Eemco and 2 adex's to our cause which we will be raffling at the super show.

hope to see you all there!


----------



## touchdowntodd

HA!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 30 2010, 12:33 PM~18700855
> *dippinit and i are going to start an aircraft hydraulic website to reinstall popularity.
> 
> we're even thinking of having a booth at the supershow.
> 
> abel, i've been meaning to get in touch with you about being our model. brandon came up with a fantastic idea of you wearing a baby girl t-shirt with pesco wings on the back like the victoria secret models do.  :cheesy: i think it will be a hit.
> 
> rumor has it tattoo-76 is donating a refurbished Eemco and 2 adex's to our cause which we will be raffling at the super show.
> 
> hope to see you all there!
> *



:wow: :roflmao: 

I'LL STOP BY THE BOOTH :cheesy:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

That is a fantastic idea, Mr. Stewart. I'd be willing to donate a few jars of murano for the cause. I have some ildwild blackberry and burned erotic fuschia available. It would look superb on your vehicle. Mr. Dippinit was up here recently and had he informed me of your plans (rather than rub me down with hydraulic fluid) I could have sent the jars with him. I won't ship these ultra-rare pearls. You will have to meet me in Morro Bay. The last of my pearls are expected to be purchased by some Japanese lowriders. Word is they are building a '63 convertible to take down Mr. Dippinit's rag top. They want total domination. hno:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 30 2010, 10:33 AM~18700855
> *dippinit and i are going to start an aircraft hydraulic website to reinstall popularity.
> 
> we're even thinking of having a booth at the supershow.
> 
> abel, i've been meaning to get in touch with you about being our model. brandon came up with a fantastic idea of you wearing a baby girl t-shirt with pesco wings on the back like the victoria secret models do.  :cheesy: i think it will be a hit.
> 
> rumor has it tattoo-76 is donating a refurbished Eemco and 2 adex's to our cause which we will be raffling at the super show.
> 
> hope to see you all there!
> *


What's this super-show you speak of? :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Sep 30 2010, 05:11 PM~18703971
> *That is a fantastic idea, Mr. Stewart. I'd be willing to donate a few jars of murano for the cause. I have some ildwild blackberry and burned erotic fuschia available. It would look superb on your vehicle. Mr. Dippinit was up here recently and had he informed me of your plans (rather than rub me down with hydraulic fluid) I could have sent the jars with him. I won't ship these ultra-rare pearls. You will have to meet me in Morro Bay. The last of my pearls are expected to be purchased by some Japanese lowriders. Word is they are building a '63 convertible to take down Mr. Dippinit's rag top. They want total domination. hno:
> *


Send a few jars or murano my way :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

:happysad:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Sep 30 2010, 02:11 PM~18703971
> *That is a fantastic idea, Mr. Stewart. I'd be willing to donate a few jars of murano for the cause. I have some ildwild blackberry and burned erotic fuschia available. It would look superb on your vehicle. Mr. Dippinit was up here recently and had he informed me of your plans (rather than rub me down with hydraulic fluid) I could have sent the jars with him. I won't ship these ultra-rare pearls. You will have to meet me in Morro Bay. The last of my pearls are expected to be purchased by some Japanese lowriders. Word is they are building a '63 convertible to take down Mr. Dippinit's rag top. They want total domination. hno:
> *



I have decided to go a different direction with my car. More of an exhibition piece for hydraulics. There will be 4 sidewinders to raise and lower. 2 777's to open and close the hood / trunk. 2 shotguns for opening and closing the doors, and 4 Eemco Frankensteins for raising the body off the frame. There will be 2 fan motors for driving the car. and a Mama Rooster for the conv top. There will be an array of dumps, filters, check valves, sight glasses, and catch jars used, but i do not want to ruin the surprise so you will have to see when the car debuts at Ripley's Believe it or Not in Buena Park, Ca. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 1 2010, 07:30 AM~18710356
> *I have decided to go a different direction with my car. More of an exhibition piece for hydraulics. There will be 4 sidewinders to raise and lower. 2 777's to open and close the hood / trunk. 2 shotguns for opening and closing the doors, and 4 Eemco Frankensteins for raising the body off the frame. There will be 2 fan motors for driving the car. and a Mama Rooster for the conv top. There will be an array of dumps, filters, check valves, sight glasses, and catch jars used, but i do not want to ruin the surprise so you will have to see when the car debuts at Ripley's Believe it or Not in Buena Park, Ca. Thanks for stopping by.
> *


Wait until you see what I am doing on Mr Stewarts car. He will have a clear hood and trunk with no engine. The windows will be blacked out on the 63. There will be 3 777's mounted near each cylinder. The car will compete in all dancing competitions. The sweet sound of the 12 Pescos should have the crowd in a roar. The multiple sound of the Click Clacks will make people think there is a duck hunting contest somewhere. :uh:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

I just want a clean setup. A couple 777's some catch jars, Waterman dumps, Industrial fittings, a 4 gallon tank, and I'm good to go. Then I plan to use the biggest battery cable I can find.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Oct 1 2010, 08:37 AM~18710405
> *I just want a clean setup. A couple 777's some catch jars, Waterman dumps, Industrial fittings, a 4 gallon tank, and I'm good to go. Then I plan to use the biggest battery cable I can find.
> *



lol

maybe you can add another pump and waterman dump and use that to create a tilt-dump front end ...


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 1 2010, 09:35 AM~18710380
> * The car will compete in all dancing competitions. The sweet sound of the 12 Pescos should have the crowd in a roar. The multiple sound of the Click Clacks will make people think there is a duck hunting contest somewhere.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 1 2010, 08:35 AM~18710380
> *The multiple sound of the Click Clacks will make people think there is a duck hunting contest somewhere.  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

This topis is just too silly.


----------



## touchdowntodd

i spent last night rewiring and replumbing my whole setup

i know have 47 click clacks plumbed in a row with a 1/25th second delay on the wiring from one to the next.. 

i drove my car to watch scarface at the local drive in and layed the car out every time there was machine gun fire... 

traditional surround sound


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> this is the first aircraft set up me and my boy build up for my impala its not the hottest but it look good and im happy wit it not bad for first time  ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

wasnt taht done a while back and is now parted out?


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 2 2010, 10:55 AM~18717977
> *i spent last night rewiring and replumbing my whole setup
> 
> i know have 47 click clacks plumbed in a row with a 1/25th second delay on the wiring from one to the next..
> 
> i drove my car to watch scarface at the local drive in and layed the car out every time there was machine gun fire...
> 
> traditional surround sound
> *


leave the jokes to the professionals...... :biggrin: j/p


----------



## lowdeville

> this is the first aircraft set up me and my boy build up for my impala its not the hottest but it look good and im happy wit it not bad for first time  ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> THis is the set-up that went to Montreal?
Click to expand...


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Oct 2 2010, 09:55 AM~18717977-->
> 
> 
> 
> i spent last night rewiring and replumbing my whole setup
> 
> i know have 47 click clacks plumbed in a row with a 1/25th second delay on the wiring from one to the next..
> 
> i drove my car to watch scarface at the local drive in and layed the car out every time there was machine gun fire...
> 
> traditional surround sound
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Oct 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18725589
> *leave the jokes to the professionals...... :biggrin: j/p
> *



X2 :uh:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 3 2010, 04:40 PM~18725626
> *THis is the set-up that went to Montreal?
> *



This was that setup from chromeandwood?


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 2 2010, 09:53 AM~18717960
> *This topis is just too silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like Abel Fantasia wearing the pink shower cap and his boy Todd in the white shirt next to thim, and Mike ishiki wearing the yellow shirt. Ted wells in the red shirt leading the way to the AC promised land.Rod stewart the tall guy in back, and KOP / Pescos Inc in there.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Oct 3 2010, 07:47 PM~18727093
> *Looks like Abel Fantasia wearing the pink shower cap and his boy Todd in the white shirt next to thim, and Mike ishiki wearing the yellow shirt. Ted wells in the red shirt leading the way to the AC promised land.Rod stewart the tall guy in back, and KOP / Pescos Inc in there.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Here is a sneek peek of what Rod Stewart has in store. Should be out for Majestics New Years picnic. Featuring a 777 setup with sight glass. Thanks


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 3 2010, 09:34 PM~18728637
> *Here is a sneek peek of what Rod Stewart has in store. Should be out for Majestics New Years picnic. Featuring a 777 setup with sight glass. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And by the way for the HATERS those are REAL DAYTONS


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 4 2010, 12:34 AM~18728637
> *Here is a sneek peek of what Rod Stewart has in store. Should be out for Majestics New Years picnic. Featuring a 777 setup with sight glass. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I supplied Mr Stewart with the Cedar Murano Pearls.


----------



## baghdady

I am going to post some things in here that are related to aircraft :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 4 2010, 08:20 AM~18729653
> *I am going to post some things in here that are related to aircraft  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


banned  :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 4 2010, 08:20 AM~18729653
> *I am going to post some things in here that are related to aircraft  :biggrin:
> *



Why would you wanna do that :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 4 2010, 09:17 AM~18730042-->
> 
> 
> 
> banned   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Oct 4 2010, 09:56 AM~18730239
> *Why would you wanna do that :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *



I know posting aircraft is a bit off topic in here lately but I just wanted to spice things up :biggrin: 






ohh and TTT for some more murano pearl :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 4 2010, 11:07 AM~18730276
> *
> ohh and TTT for some more murano pearl  :cheesy:
> *


i got a few jars. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 4 2010, 11:01 AM~18730606
> *i got a few jars. :cheesy:
> *



:0 What color? Got any blue-green :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 4 2010, 12:10 PM~18730665
> *:0  What color? Got any blue-green  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin: Sight glasses do work!


----------



## touchdowntodd

abel provin everyone wrong on the site glass and runnin one of the cleanest street AC setups out there... 


lookin good big brotha


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 4 2010, 05:20 AM~18729653
> *I am going to post some things in here that are related to aircraft  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 4 2010, 08:05 PM~18737002
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



i agree


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 4 2010, 10:34 PM~18738128
> *i agree
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 4 2010, 04:51 PM~18734917
> *:biggrin: Sight glasses do work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sight Glass are baddass, and your setup looks clean


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 4 2010, 01:31 PM~18731945-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod St[email protected] 4 2010, 11:05 PM~18737002
> *:thumbsdown:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 12:34 AM~18738128
> *i agree
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bootykit63_@Oct 5 2010, 01:34 AM~18738506
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 4 2010, 07:20 AM~18729653
> *I am going to post some things in here that are related to aircraft  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant belive mods letting this shit ride.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 5 2010, 07:09 AM~18739125
> *cant belive mods letting this shit ride.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 4 2010, 10:54 PM~18736221
> *abel provin everyone wrong on the site glass and runnin one of the cleanest street AC setups out there...
> lookin good big brotha
> *


who said sight glasses dont work?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 5 2010, 06:09 AM~18739125
> *cant belive mods letting this shit ride.
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 4 2010, 01:31 PM~18731945
> *:yes:
> *



Hook a brother up :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 5 2010, 07:29 AM~18739147
> *Hook a brother up  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

I am waiting on George to send me some pictures then its on up in here. :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 5 2010, 10:51 AM~18739797
> *I am waiting on George to send me some pictures then its on up in here.  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 3 2010, 11:34 PM~18728637
> *Here is a sneek peek of what Rod Stewart has in store. Should be out for Majestics New Years picnic. Featuring a 777 setup with sight glass. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he likes wood huh?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Oct 3 2010, 10:36 PM~18728647
> *I supplied Mr Stewart with the Cedar Murano Pearls.
> *


murano cedar, 44 spoke daytons (custom), bored out triple 7's, high density sight glasses.... dudes are gonna crap themselves when i debut this thing.  


special thanks to dippinit for the help - if it weren't for him none of this would be possible.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Hipstreet

TTT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Oct 5 2010, 03:22 PM~18741853
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## baghdady

I might post some more aircraft stuff hno:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 5 2010, 04:16 PM~18742181
> *I might post some more aircraft stuff  hno:
> *




:barf: :barf:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 5 2010, 04:16 PM~18742181
> *I might post some more aircraft stuff  hno:
> *


B A N N E D


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2010, 04:22 PM~18742224
> *B A N N E D
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

:ninja: :run: 













I like the way this one came out :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 5 2010, 04:52 PM~18742458
> *:ninja:  :run:
> I like the way this one came out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im going to issue a warning...next action will be a 12 hour ban. :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamer62

BAN THIS!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 5 2010, 05:30 PM~18742759
> *BAN THIS!
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2010, 03:53 PM~18742464
> *im going to issue a warning...next action will be a 12 hour ban. :cheesy:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 5 2010, 02:30 PM~18742759
> *BAN THIS!
> 
> 
> *



1/25 mini set up!? awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2010, 01:39 PM~18741960
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up bro? :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Oct 5 2010, 12:16 PM~18742181-->
> 
> 
> 
> I might post some more aircraft stuff  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Oct 5 2010, 12:18 PM~18742198
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 5 2010, 09:47 AM~18741093
> *murano cedar, 44 spoke daytons (custom), bored out triple 7's, high density sight glasses.... dudes are gonna crap themselves when i debut this thing.
> special thanks to dippinit for the help - if it weren't for him none of this would be possible.
> *


I'm glad I was able to help. I got like 6 splinters from blocking the fenders though :angry: :angry:


----------



## Francois Dillinger




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2010, 04:35 PM~18743815
> *I'm glad I was able to help. I got like 6 splinters from blocking the fenders though :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 3 2010, 06:40 PM~18725626
> *THis is the set-up that went to Montreal?
> *



yes


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

:wow:


> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 5 2010, 12:52 PM~18742458
> *:ninja:  :run:
> I like the way this one came out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 5 2010, 04:30 PM~18742759
> *BAN THIS!
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!


----------



## baghdady

See, No aircraft and we fall to like pg 3 :angry: Thats that BS


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 6 2010, 10:56 PM~18755617
> *See, No aircraft and we fall to like pg 3  :angry:  Thats that BS
> *


its the economy. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 6 2010, 10:15 PM~18755810
> *its the economy. :cheesy:
> *



:yessad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


its not the economy, its rollinarounds hoarding of all the below spec parts..... and driving up the prices on spray bomb paint but not masking tape...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 6 2010, 10:39 PM~18756047
> *bump
> its not the economy, its rollinarounds hoarding of all the below spec parts..... and driving up the prices on spray bomb paint but not masking tape...
> *



:0 

Hes going to PM you and invite you to a fight :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

if he cant take jokes that are based on reality he is on the wrong site..

besides, im sure he is too busy tattooing someone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## milkbone

WHO IS GOING TO BE IN VEGAS


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 7 2010, 02:26 PM~18761360
> *WHO IS GOING TO BE IN VEGAS
> *


dippint 

i hear he isn't even showing his "junk in the trunk." :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 7 2010, 02:49 PM~18761925
> *dippint
> 
> i hear he isn't even showing his "junk in the trunk."  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 6 2010, 11:57 PM~18756243
> *if he cant take jokes that are based on reality he is on the wrong site..
> 
> besides, im sure he is too busy tattooing someone  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


inviting him back to this topic isnt helping matters either. :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Oct 6 2010, 08:56 PM~18755617-->
> 
> 
> 
> See, No aircraft and we fall to like pg 3  :angry:  Thats that BS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 09:15 PM~18755810
> *its the economy. :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 09:39 PM~18756047
> *bump
> its not the economy, its rollinarounds hoarding of all the below spec parts..... and driving up the prices on spray bomb paint but not masking tape...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Oct 8 2010, 09:29 AM~18766073
> *inviting him back to this topic isnt helping matters either. :uh:
> *




It shows you all aint shit with out me....lmfao. :biggrin: 

hey Todd, whats up with the "u know what"? :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol ran into that guy today.. can get teh snakeheads if u want.. just wonderin how they could be shipped...


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER

:wow:


----------



## 41bowtie

>


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER

Nice!


----------



## touchdowntodd

put 180 miles each way on my pescos yesterday......

cant help but love em


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 9 2010, 11:47 AM~18772148
> *put 180 miles each way on my pescos yesterday......
> 
> cant help but love em
> *



i tried calling but no answer.


----------



## touchdowntodd

call me?

if no answer leave a voicemail.... i was in and outta signal yesterday


----------



## baghdady

> Nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it I wish I was there man :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :run: :run: :run:
Click to expand...


----------



## 1229

DIPPINIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 9 2010, 12:52 PM~18772384
> *DIPPINIT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

what were the pics? someone took them off photobucket.


----------



## 41bowtie

aint they perty


----------



## 41bowtie

Hopping with hydroaires is a :nono:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 9 2010, 08:57 PM~18774816
> *aint they perty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Did you get that?


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 9 2010, 10:57 PM~18774816
> *aint they perty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kind of slow downs are these 90 degree types??? Thanks


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 9 2010, 08:39 PM~18773779
> *what were the pics? someone took them off photobucket.
> *


looks like there was some arguments over the photobucket situation.



i put them up on my photobucket (i think most of the pics were taken by rivman, so credit goes to him)


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Oct 10 2010, 12:23 AM~18775207-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the one on top, thanx bro.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FoxCustom_@Oct 10 2010, 05:04 AM~18775711
> *What kind of slow downs are these 90 degree types??? Thanks
> *


those are made by Republic, same manufacturer as the zig zags


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump brothas


----------



## Matt Damon

i'll be jerkin off to dippinit's car today. :wow: 

pm me if you need me.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 10 2010, 11:21 AM~18776159
> *i'll be jerkin off to dippinit's car today. :wow:
> 
> pm me if you need me.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 10 2010, 06:36 AM~18775765
> *its the one on top, thanx bro.
> those are made by Republic, same manufacturer as the zig zags
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 10 2010, 03:08 AM~18775744
> *looks like there was some arguments over the photobucket situation.
> i put them up on my photobucket (i think most of the pics were taken by rivman, so credit goes to him)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One Brandon, PLAKOSO! :thumbsup:


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

Mr. Dippinit,

I'd like to personally congratulate you on a job well done. I know you endured what most wouldn't to succeed at your goals. Numerous trips to Morro Bay, hours spent digging through Fearless' stock, taking fluid in your eyes from broken sight glasses.... the list goes on and on. You remained focused and made it happen. You'd make a great stock broker. I want you on my team - No ****. :happysad: 

My people will be contacting your people shortly. Let's do lunch and talk about your current portfolio and long term goals. I can make you rich.


----------



## ss62vert

> super clean Brandon!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## implala66

on Rivman's topic...........


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 11 2010, 02:30 PM~18784810
> *on Rivman's topic...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man he didn't pix of the catch jars for Mr Too :biggrin: 

Mr Too, you'll be happy to know there are 4 Mr Well's style catch jars hanging off the back of these pumps.


----------



## Rod Stewart

look closely and you can see 'em.


----------



## Dreamer62

HEY THAT'S RIGHT! lovely RED ATF joy bottles.... Mr. Too's favorite!


----------



## Rod Stewart

:biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 9 2010, 10:23 AM~18772280
> *Damn it I wish I was there man  :tears:  :tears:
> :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


very nice ride!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 11 2010, 07:41 PM~18785558
> *man he didn't pix of the catch jars for Mr Too  :biggrin:
> 
> Mr Too, you'll be happy to know there are 4 Mr Well's style catch jars hanging off the back of these pumps.
> *


catch jars are like depends undergarments, they are used to catch the crap that old junk leaks out. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 11 2010, 08:04 PM~18785703
> *HEY THAT'S RIGHT! lovely RED ATF joy bottles.... Mr. Too's favorite!
> *


i heard Rod Stewart loves Automatic Trannies. :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 11 2010, 07:04 PM~18786608
> *i heard Rod Stewart loves Automatic Trannies. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 10:12 PM~18786679
> *
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Bootykit63

What a long weekend , but I survived another SuperShow

Brandon , your my hero
The '63 had everybody drooling :biggrin: 
I'm so proud to be your Homie :biggrin:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Oct 11 2010, 10:09 PM~18788359
> *What a long weekend , but I survived another SuperShow
> 
> Brandon , your my hero
> The '63 had everybody drooling :biggrin:
> I'm so proud to be your Homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what award's did he get :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

on TopDoggs topic...............


----------



## touchdowntodd

that 57 is fuckin NUTS

and the 63 is AMAZING

i woulda looked at thiose 2 cars for hours


----------



## Matt Damon

Eemco > Pesco


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

Does anyone know where I can find catch jars? i would like to put 3 on each pump. Thanks.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Oct 12 2010, 01:22 PM~18790860
> *Does anyone know where I can find catch jars? i would like to put 3 on each pump. Thanks.
> *


sounds like you are running the Pesco Bukkake pumps.


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Oct 12 2010, 11:22 AM~18790860
> *Does anyone know where I can find catch jars? i would like to put 3 on each pump. Thanks.
> *


Tattoo-76 stocks all the catch jars you'll need. Or King of Pearl. Can't go wrong with them dudes.


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 12 2010, 02:32 PM~18791726
> *Tattoo-76 stocks all the catch jars you'll need. Or King of Pearl. Can't go wrong with them dudes.
> *


Aye fucker, we still going hunting for bin laden or what?? Homie you need to change that avatar first though, looks like you been hanging with that assmunchin Afleck again.


----------



## Matt Damon

is this one better??


----------



## Lil Spanks

*ive been working on this one and still not done. i didnt have the oil filter on it THANKS TO Rollinaround FOR THE SET-UP*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## lowdeville

> Got to see this car in person,everything about it was amazing,paint,interior,exterior mods,set-up,just blew me away.
> Always look forward to seeing the Lifestyle line-up,glad to see them back(at the show)this year.
Click to expand...


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 12 2010, 03:32 PM~18791726
> *Tattoo-76 stocks all the catch jars you'll need. Or King of Pearl. Can't go wrong with them dudes.
> *



I HEAR HE WILL TEXT YOU PICS WITH HIM USING THEM AS NIPPLE COVERS :uh: 

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 13 2010, 11:48 AM~18800509
> *I HEAR HE WILL TEXT YOU PICS WITH HIM USING THEM AS NIPPLE COVERS :uh:
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



Are those the pics you should me you use as your wallpaper?? :uh:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 13 2010, 04:13 PM~18800750
> *Are those the pics you should me you use as your wallpaper?? :uh:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: 

THE SAME ONES TEXT ME ASKING FOR WHEN YOU WERE IN THE BATHROOM :dunno:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 13 2010, 12:16 PM~18800782
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> THE SAME ONES TEXT ME ASKING FOR WHEN YOU WERE IN THE BATHROOM  :dunno:
> *



what a Dick :uh: :uh: You probably have those pics hno: hno:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 13 2010, 04:17 PM~18800798
> *what a Dick :uh:  :uh:  You probably have those pics hno:  hno:
> *



OH YOU WANTED DICK??? I MISS READ IT THOUGHT YOU SAID PIC :uh: 
THAT EXPLAINS THE WHOLE BATHROOM THING :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart

dippinit, where are the catch jars on your set up? :0 

you know you lost points for not having those. 

and pescos, the judges love pesco pumps. i told you to ditch those eemcos. :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 13 2010, 04:17 PM~18800798-->
> 
> 
> 
> what a Dick :uh:  :uh:  You probably have those pics hno:  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Oct 13 2010, 04:20 PM~18800827
> *OH YOU WANTED  DICK??? I MISS READ IT THOUGHT YOU SAID PIC :uh:
> THAT EXPLAINS THE WHOLE BATHROOM THING :wow:
> *


you 2 get a room :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 13 2010, 01:29 PM~18801432
> *you 2 get a room :uh:
> *


He already tried asking me if I had extra room in my bed in Vegas. I told him NO :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 13 2010, 08:16 PM~18802833
> *He already tried asking me if I had extra room in my bed in Vegas. I told him NO :uh:
> *


he needs 2 beds. one for him and one for his goatee.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 13 2010, 05:16 PM~18802833
> *He already tried asking me if I had extra room in my bed in Vegas. I told him NO :uh:
> *


IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU DIPPINIT IN VEGAS. THANKS FOR LETTING ME DRIVE YOUR CAR..


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 13 2010, 08:22 PM~18802847
> *he needs 2 beds. one for him and one for his goatee.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Oct 13 2010, 07:44 AM~18792199
> *Aye fucker, we still going hunting for bin laden or what?? Homie you need to change that avatar first though, looks like you been hanging with that assmunchin Afleck again.
> *


well he is a part of F.A.G.........
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 12 2010, 12:17 PM~18791294
> *sounds like you are running the Pesco Bukkake pumps.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 13 2010, 10:10 PM~18803950
> *:ugh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 13 2010, 04:16 PM~18802833
> *He already tried asking me if I had extra room in my bed in Vegas. I told him NO :uh:
> *


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 13 2010, 07:56 PM~18804551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe the best setup of the decade


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 13 2010, 06:36 PM~18803507
> *well he is a part of F.A.G.........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont make baldwin' come up in here! hno:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 13 2010, 08:57 PM~18805222
> *maybe the best setup of the decade
> *


got my vote without a doubt.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by THEE REAL OG RYDER_@Oct 9 2010, 09:43 AM~18772138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> *


Now thats bad ass  Hope you took a first in set ups?? dont they have a aircraft/gate or old school hydraulics catagory at the Vegas super show?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 14 2010, 09:05 AM~18809358
> *Now thats bad ass    Hope you took a first in set ups?? dont they have a aircraft/gate or old school hydraulics catagory at the Vegas super show?
> *



Thanks Robert, They do have a Old School Setup category, and yes it did win. :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 10:17 AM~18809455
> *Thanks Robert, They do have a Old School Setup category, and yes it did win.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:  hard to deny that masterpiece


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 13 2010, 08:57 PM~18805222
> *maybe the best setup of the decade
> *



Yeah, and he built it! Gets extra props for that!  









Congrats Brandon!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 01:17 PM~18809455
> *Thanks Robert, They do have a Old School Setup category, and yes it did win.  :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 01:17 PM~18809455
> *Thanks Robert, They do have a Old School Setup category, and yes it did win.  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: 

and also qualified for the Rod Stewart lifetime achievement award.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 14 2010, 04:38 PM~18812929
> *Yeah, and he built it! Gets extra props for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Brandon!
> *


Thanks Abel, and also for letting me use the Summer Madness name., That was a badass 65, and Im honored to carry on the name  
:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 06:56 PM~18813686
> *Thanks Abel, and also for letting me use the Summer Madness name., That was a badass 65, and Im honored to carry on the name
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 14 2010, 06:03 PM~18813783
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 14 2010, 07:03 PM~18813783
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 06:56 PM~18813686
> *Thanks Abel, and also for letting me use the Summer Madness name., That was a badass 65, and Im honored to carry on the name
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 10:28 PM~18814066
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 14 2010, 06:31 PM~18814116
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Albert said he been trying to call you??


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 14 2010, 07:31 PM~18814116
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 14 2010, 07:41 PM~18814235
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 14 2010, 07:41 PM~18814237
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 10:35 PM~18814167
> *Albert said he been trying to call you??
> *


Havent seen it on my phone, but my phone has been known to suck ass at times, much like catch jars do. :cheesy: 


I'll hit him up tomorrow.


----------



## SUPREME69

THIS WAS IN VEGAS ALSO.

























I MUST SAY THIS SETUP IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18814066
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Congrats foolio! :h5:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 14 2010, 10:35 PM~18816556
> *Congrats foolio! :h5:
> *



thanks brother. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 10:58 PM~18816695
> *thanks brother.  :biggrin:
> *



and for the quality parts you sold me :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 14 2010, 10:58 PM~18816695-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brother.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2010, 10:59 PM~18816703
> *and for the quality parts you sold me :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: Anytime brother :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2010, 08:30 PM~18815612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This picture makes me smile :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2010, 08:30 PM~18815612
> *
> 
> I MUST SAY THIS SETUP IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those candles aren't poppin. Imma have DannyD reflake them or change color :uh:


----------



## baghdady

Tattoo's Favorite :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by leo161+Oct 13 2010, 10:57 PM~18805222-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the best setup of the decade
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 14 2010, 11:27 AM~18809048
> *got my vote without a doubt.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Oct 14 2010, 08:31 PM~18813405
> *:boink:  :boink:
> 
> and also qualified for the Rod Stewart lifetime achievement award.
> *




:boink: :boink:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 15 2010, 04:29 AM~18817190
> *Tattoo's Favorite  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 15 2010, 05:34 AM~18817448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :banghead: 








































:cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 15 2010, 12:29 AM~18817190
> *Tattoo's Favorite  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That setup was bad fuckin ass when I seen it.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 15 2010, 12:51 AM~18817021-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those candles aren't poppin. Imma have DannyD reflake them or change color :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THINK SOME STRIPING MIGHT BRING THE COLOR OUT MORE.T THEN AGAIN THERE HIDDEN IN THE BACK SO THE FLASH DONT HIT THEM :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Oct 15 2010, 01:29 AM~18817190
> *Tattoo's Favorite  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU KNOW WHEN I SEEN THIS SETUP, I TOOK THIS PIC WITH TATTOO IN MIND :biggrin: I FIGURED IT WOULD STIR UP SOME KIND OF CONVO IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2010, 11:17 AM~18818436
> *I  THINK SOME STRIPING MIGHT BRING THE COLOR OUT MORE.T THEN AGAIN THERE HIDDEN IN THE BACK SO THE FLASH DONT HIT THEM :biggrin:
> YOU KNOW WHEN I SEEN THIS SETUP, I TOOK THIS PIC WITH TATTOO IN MIND :biggrin: I FIGURED IT WOULD STIR UP SOME KIND OF CONVO IN HERE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

it is a very beautiful setup...and i dont like the color red and i dont like catch jars.



but seriously, very beautiful, i love the contrast of the polished parts against the chrome.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 15 2010, 12:51 AM~18817021
> *Those candles aren't poppin. Imma have DannyD reflake them or change color :uh:
> *


*add some patterns?I think that would really bring them out.*


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 15 2010, 12:51 AM~18817021
> *Those candles aren't poppin. Imma have DannyD reflake them or change color :uh:
> *


*
POLISH THEM!*


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 14 2010, 06:31 PM~18813405
> *:boink:  :boink:
> 
> and also qualified for the Rod Stewart lifetime achievement award.
> *



oh yea. :naughty:

and yes, do something with those hideous monster greens, brandon. 

-10 points for not popping! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 15 2010, 07:39 AM~18818577
> *add some patterns?I think that would really bring them out.
> *



O yeah thats a good idea. Imma do them in orange and yellow with the squiggly lines. Danny D gonna kill me though. O well :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 15 2010, 09:26 AM~18819357
> *oh yea. :naughty:
> 
> and yes, do something with those hideous monster greens, brandon.
> 
> -10 points for not popping!  :biggrin:
> *



One of those monster greens acted up and embarrassed me :angry: :angry: then i got it working :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2010, 07:17 AM~18818436
> *I  THINK SOME STRIPING MIGHT BRING THE COLOR OUT MORE.T THEN AGAIN THERE HIDDEN IN THE BACK SO THE FLASH DONT HIT THEM :biggrin:
> YOU KNOW WHEN I SEEN THIS SETUP, I TOOK THIS PIC WITH TATTOO IN MIND :biggrin: I FIGURED IT WOULD STIR UP SOME KIND OF CONVO IN HERE :biggrin:
> *



It was good meeting you Supreme. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

JasonJ


if i remember right, 300 series of stainless can be polished, where the 400 series cant be polished as much or doesnt have a mirror finish.


400 series is magnetic and 300 is not. 300 series has more chromium and has nickle while 400 series has less chrome and has carbon.


T304 is stronger than T409.


----------



## 1229

ok, where did JasonJ's post go??????????????? :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 15 2010, 09:22 PM~18822596
> *ok, where did JasonJ's post go??????????????? :ugh:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *



I hear they are planning to ban that in scent that people smoke


----------



## JasonJ

Haha, yea, what you smokin on tattoo, lol. Thx for the reply. I guess i deleted my post by accident. :banghead:

Looks like it doesnt matter though because the 5" only comes in T409.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 15 2010, 09:41 PM~18822712
> *Haha, yea, what you smokin on tattoo, lol. Thx for the reply. I guess i deleted my post by accident. :banghead:
> 
> Looks like it doesnt matter though because the 5" only comes in T409.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 15 2010, 12:01 PM~18820088
> *It was good meeting you Supreme.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



likewise buddy! i must of walked around your car 50 times. its is a bad ass car....so when you gonna let tony parker swing it? :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2010, 10:25 AM~18826800
> *likewise buddy! i must of walked around your car 50 times. its is a bad ass car....so when you gonna let tony parker swing it? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2010, 09:25 AM~18826800
> *likewise buddy! i must of walked around your car 50 times. its is a bad ass car....so when you gonna let tony parker swing it? :biggrin:
> *



It was a bet Tony was talking shit that he could get the car up higher than me. As you can see it wasnt hitting no inches with him :uh: :uh: 2 pumps, 10 batteries, full stack in the front :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 16 2010, 06:04 PM~18829271
> *:uh:
> *



DONT BE LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT BLONDIE. THIS AINT A TORTILLA FREE ZONE. YOU MIGHT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT HERE  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2010, 10:14 PM~18831171
> *DONT BE LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT BLONDIE. THIS AINT A TORTILLA FREE ZONE. YOU MIGHT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT HERE   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 17 2010, 02:14 AM~18831171
> *DONT BE LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT BLONDIE. THIS AINT A TORTILLA FREE ZONE. YOU MIGHT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT HERE   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2010, 06:36 AM~18831875
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## touchdowntodd

NICE pic bean... NICE....

bump for the best thread on LIL


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2010, 09:03 AM~18831946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## og ron c

Did anyone get anymore pics of this ride in Vegas?


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Oct 17 2010, 09:13 AM~18832305
> *Did anyone get anymore pics of this ride in Vegas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The trunk was closed every time I walked by,didn't even realize what he had in the trunk till it was posted on here. :angry:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 17 2010, 11:28 AM~18832357
> *The trunk was closed every time I walked by,didn't even realize what he had in the trunk till it was posted on here. :angry:
> *



I MISSED IT MYSELF :angry:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 17 2010, 07:43 AM~18832432
> *I MISSED IT MYSELF :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 17 2010, 08:57 AM~18832518
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 17 2010, 10:57 AM~18832518-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Oct 17 2010, 10:58 AM~18832524
> *:uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 17 2010, 08:52 AM~18831936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 17 2010, 11:57 AM~18832518-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 11:58 AM~18832524
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Oct 17 2010, 12:33 PM~18832719
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 



:uh: 



:uh: 



:uh:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2010, 12:47 PM~18832794
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> :uh:
> :uh:
> *



HEY I NEED TO CALL YOU IN A FEW


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2010, 08:03 AM~18831946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I cant stop staring at this damn set-up. Damn it Brandon :twak:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 17 2010, 01:01 PM~18832855
> *HEY I NEED TO CALL YOU IN A FEW
> *


 :boink: 

$9.95 for the first minute and $4.99 each additional minute.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2010, 11:14 PM~18831171
> *DONT BE LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT BLONDIE. THIS AINT A TORTILLA FREE ZONE. YOU MIGHT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT HERE   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


bite crotch, supremecream. :angry: 

and stop sending me text photos of outboard fishing boat motors!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 17 2010, 12:44 PM~18833105-->
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:
> 
> $9.95 for the first minute and $4.99 each additional minute.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Oct 17 2010, 12:57 PM~18833164
> *bite crotch, supremecream. :angry:
> 
> and stop sending me text photos of outboard fishing boat motors!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2010, 09:44 AM~18833105
> *:boink:
> 
> $9.95 for the first minute and $4.99 each additional minute.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2010, 11:14 PM~18831171
> *DONT BE LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT BLONDIE. THIS AINT A TORTILLA FREE ZONE. YOU MIGHT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT HERE   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


You guys are too much!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 17 2010, 02:13 PM~18833259
> *You guys are too much!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Abel, I found this today, going through my lowrider magazines.


its got an article on Tower Of Power. :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

dig teh top on that caddy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565365


----------



## touchdowntodd

WHY JAIME WHY!!?!?!?!?!??!??!?!?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by og ron c+Oct 17 2010, 08:13 AM~18832305-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone get anymore pics of this ride in Vegas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I GOT A FEW MORE PICS OF THAT SETUP, ILL POST LATER TODAY.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Oct 17 2010, 10:57 AM~18833164
> *bite crotch, supremecream. :angry:
> 
> and stop sending me text photos of outboard fishing boat motors!
> *


MAGGIE SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE AND STAY ON TOPIC.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2010, 11:45 AM~18833440
> *Abel, I found this today, going through my lowrider magazines.
> its got an article on Tower Of Power. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That was my Homies Caddy... WALT striped it..~UNITED CAR CLUB~ SAN FERNANDO VALLEY


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 17 2010, 01:39 PM~18834314
> *WHY JAIME WHY!!?!?!?!?!??!??!?!?
> *


X2


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 17 2010, 02:42 PM~18834334
> *MAGGIE SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE AND STAY ON TOPIC.
> *


i got something for ya, skipper. :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 17 2010, 08:56 PM~18837420
> *i got something for ya, skipper. :angry:
> *


oh yeah? well if you aint got pics, you aint got shit :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

so whos next to bust out AC??


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2010, 02:51 AM~18839399
> *so whos next to bust out AC??
> *



After this........






























Nobody :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:

seiously.... pretty much ended the topic right there, pal.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 18 2010, 12:33 PM~18841202
> *:roflmao:
> 
> seiously.... pretty much ended the topic right there, pal.
> *



:yessad: 




We are just waiting for the mods to close this topic down :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 12 2010, 03:22 PM~18792582
> *ive been working on this one and still not done. i didnt have the oil filter on it THANKS TO Rollinaround FOR THE SET-UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Looks very nice!!!! Job well done!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

*THE TOPIC IS CLOSED.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: 

SOMEONE HAD TO CREATE A BADASS SET TO SHUT EVERYBODY DOWN....*


----------



## Dreamer62

Geuss I should start looking for some slimbacks and Jets. Maybe some bay door pumps out of a spaceshuttle. I think I saw a spaceshuttle wrecking yard out near Morro bay. Maybe that was the King of Pearl's pad or something. 

I got something coming for ya Mr. Init


----------



## Dreamer62

no **** :boink:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2010, 03:51 AM~18839399
> *so whos next to bust out AC??
> *



SNEAK PEEK AT 2011 OLD SCHOOL SET UP WINNER IN VEGAS 

hno:











hno:















hno:
















hno:






















hno:















*one pump custom painted pesco rooster pump*


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 18 2010, 02:55 PM~18842297
> *Geuss I should start looking for some slimbacks and Jets. Maybe some bay door pumps out of a spaceshuttle. I think I saw a spaceshuttle wrecking yard out near Morro bay. Maybe that was the King of Pearl's pad or something.
> 
> I got something coming for ya Mr. Init
> *





:0 



:0 



:0 



:0 


I have to step my game up


----------



## Dreamer62

Damn, once that set up has some ATF in the catch jar... WATCH OUT!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 18 2010, 01:21 PM~18842521
> *:0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> I have to step my game up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dreamer62

starting my homework...


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 18 2010, 04:39 PM~18842687
> *starting my homework...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 17 2010, 11:51 PM~18839399
> *so whos next to bust out AC??
> *


few of us will be busting out but no where near your level! Your setup is too clean.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 18 2010, 03:39 PM~18842687
> *starting my homework...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ss62vert

I need to notch the cross shafts on my a-arms for the larger cylinders like this









my question is... is there a difference with the right and left cross shafts? mine look identical?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2010, 10:44 AM~18833105
> *:boink:
> 
> $9.95 for the first minute and $4.99 each additional minute.
> *


There's this amplifier builder (Howard Dumble)that use to make you sign a contract when leaving a deposit to build a amp for you that stated if you called him at anytime before your amp was finished (1-6 years depending on depth of your pockets)he would void the build and you would lose your deposit and after you recieved your amplifier from him 1-6 years later that for any reason you needed to talk to him about it... first so many 10??? minutes were free... each additional minute you were charged for.Questions=$$$$ LOL!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 18 2010, 06:13 PM~18843497
> *There's this amplifier builder (Howard Dumble)that use to make you sign a contract when leaving a deposit to build a amp for you that stated if you called him at anytime before your amp was finished (1-6 years depending on depth of your pockets)he would void the build and you would lose your deposit and after you recieved your amplifier from him 1-6 years later that for any reason you needed to talk to him about it... first so many 10??? minutes were free... each additional minute you were charged for.Questions=$$$$ LOL!!
> *


there was a loudspeaker builder here that had that attitude.




they found his dead body in a field. :roflmao: seriously.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2010, 12:51 AM~18839399
> *so whos next to bust out AC??
> *


you raised the bar sky high , inspirational..... but high LOL


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 18 2010, 02:55 PM~18842297
> *Geuss I should start looking for some slimbacks and Jets. Maybe some bay door pumps out of a spaceshuttle. I think I saw a spaceshuttle wrecking yard out near Morro bay. Maybe that was the King of Pearl's pad or something.
> 
> I got something coming for ya Mr. Init
> *



Call me I have some special prototype Sidewinders that only were used on the Constellation plane that took president Eisenhower over to Korea during the war  We'll Kandy Murano paint and add catch jars


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by kraz13+Oct 18 2010, 12:44 PM~18842746-->
> 
> 
> 
> few of us will be busting out but no where near your level! Your setup is too clean.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Oct 18 2010, 02:16 PM~18843507
> *you raised the bar sky high , inspirational..... but high LOL
> *



Thanks but I appreciate all craftsmenship as long as there is heart and thought put into it. These setups take a lot of time. They look easy once they're done, but I changed mine around many times. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 18 2010, 12:21 PM~18842521
> *:0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> I have to step my game up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your setup is sick, serious


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2010, 05:27 PM~18843572
> *Thanks but I appreciate all craftsmenship as long as there is heart and thought put into it. These setups take a lot of time. They look easy once they're done, but I changed mine around many times.  :biggrin:
> *




:h5:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2010, 05:28 PM~18843584
> *Your setup is sick, serious
> *



Thanks :biggrin: You were the one that inspired me to get one "No ****" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 18 2010, 02:31 PM~18843599
> *Thanks  :biggrin:  You were the one that inspired me to get one "No ****"  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



We were all inspired by somebody..


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 18 2010, 12:10 PM~18842451
> *SNEAK PEEK AT 2011 OLD SCHOOL SET UP WINNER IN VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one pump custom painted pesco rooster pump
> *


*

Im thinkin to pattern out the cookie tray, engrave the tank, add some dri ice in the catch jar and should be good for AC Of the year
:dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 02:16 PM~18843500
> *there was a loudspeaker builder here that had that attitude.
> they found his dead body in a field. :roflmao: seriously.
> *


Mr Too. Your signature used to say you were sorting through many boxes of NOS AC, and to stay tuned, and now it just says Fuck You!!. Did I do something wrong? Thanks.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 18 2010, 06:34 PM~18843614
> *Im thinkin to pattern out the cookie tray, engrave the tank, add some dri ice in the catch jar and should be good for AC Of the year
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



MAYBE I CAN GET THE OWNER TO AIRBRUSH SOME OF HIS TATTOO WORK ON IT


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Mr fan, I now stock the chrome flexible tubing so you can install over your rubber hoses in the cadillac. PM me for details


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 18 2010, 05:36 PM~18843621
> *Mr Too. Your signature used to say you were sorting through many boxes of NOS AC, and to stay tuned, and now it just says Fuck You!!. Did I do something wrong? Thanks.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 18 2010, 06:36 PM~18843621
> *Mr Too. Your signature used to say you were sorting through many boxes of NOS AC, and to stay tuned, and now it just says Fuck You!!. Did I do something wrong? Thanks.
> *



:tears: :tears:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 18 2010, 02:36 PM~18843624
> *MAYBE I CAN GET THE OWNER TO AIRBRUSH SOME OF HIS TATTOO WORK ON IT
> *



I was thinking the same thing. Maybe some Goldfish in an aquarium?? The whole tank to be muraled like a fishbowl? That would be gangster


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 18 2010, 06:39 PM~18843644
> *I was thinking the same thing. Maybe some Goldfish in an aquarium?? The whole tank to be muraled like a fishbowl? That would be gangster
> *



:uh: 




GANGSTA


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2010, 05:32 PM~18843605
> *We were all inspired by somebody..
> *



:h5:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 18 2010, 06:39 PM~18843644
> *I was thinking the same thing. Maybe some Goldfish in an aquarium?? The whole tank to be muraled like a fishbowl? That would be gangster
> *



MAYBE MR TOO CAN SELL HIS TED WELLS LIMITED EDITION ENGRAVED CATCH JARS THAT HE HAS SECRETLY HIDING  



I SAW THEM AT HIS HOUSE :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 18 2010, 06:40 PM~18843656
> *:uh:
> GANGSTA
> *


why in the fuck does a printer require COLOR ink just to print BLACK.


:twak: :twak: 



maybe i need some gay ass catch jars for my printer.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 18 2010, 05:42 PM~18843674
> *MAYBE MR TOO CAN SELL HIS TED WELLS LIMITED EDITION ENGRAVED CATCH JARS THAT HE HAS SECRETLY HIDING
> I SAW THEM AT HIS HOUSE  :wow:  :wow:
> *




:0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 18 2010, 06:42 PM~18843674
> *MAYBE MR TOO CAN SELL HIS TED WELLS LIMITED EDITION ENGRAVED CATCH JARS THAT HE HAS SECRETLY HIDING
> I SAW THEM AT HIS HOUSE  :wow:  :wow:
> *


brb, gotta go take a dump in the front seat of a 64 wagon.


































































STAY TUNED. :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 18 2010, 06:44 PM~18843693
> *:0
> *




EVEN HAS A PIT BULL TO GUARD THEM :0 

TRUE STORY


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2010, 09:30 PM~18815612
> *THIS WAS IN VEGAS ALSO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this design, but I plan to use colored sand in my catch jars.


----------



## 1229

"2 GIRLS, 1 CATCH JAR"


:wow:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: THE HIGHWAY MAN, baghdady, milkbone, *ss62vert*

To answer your question about cross bars. I dont know. :uh:


----------



## baghdady

Can we post aircraft now or is it still an automatic BAN :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 05:45 PM~18843697
> *brb, gotta go take a dump in the front seat of a 64 wagon.
> STAY TUNED. :cheesy:
> *




Pics or it didn't happen :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 18 2010, 06:50 PM~18843735
> *Can we post aircraft now or is it still an automatic BAN  :biggrin:
> *


its OK, tonight only. :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 06:49 PM~18843724
> *"2 GIRLS, 1 CATCH JAR"
> :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD NAME FOR THAT RED SINGLE PUMP SET UP


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 05:51 PM~18843744
> *its OK, tonight only. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 18 2010, 06:58 PM~18843806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 07:03 PM~18843840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 06:03 PM~18843840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: If the one on the left is the color of that drop of paint........... Im the luckiest mothrfkr on earth :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 18 2010, 07:04 PM~18843856
> *:wow:  If the one on the left is the color of that drop of paint........... Im the luckiest mothrfkr on earth  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 06:05 PM~18843865
> *:cheesy:
> *



I think its time for me to post a pic of the set up so you can see the color :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 18 2010, 07:05 PM~18843870
> *I think its time for me to post a pic of the set up so you can see the color  :cheesy:
> *


dont post that shit






















































you already sent me a pic of it.....and our brains cant handle your setup and Brandons all at the same time...they need to be at least 20 pages apart in this topic or peoples heads are going to explode.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 06:07 PM~18843881
> *dont post that shit
> you already sent me a pic of it.....and our brains cant handle your setup and Brandons all at the same time...they need to be at least 20 pages apart in this topic or peoples heads are going to explode.
> *



ohh shit I actually LOL on that one. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 03:44 PM~18843690
> *why in the fuck does a printer require COLOR ink just to print BLACK.
> :twak:  :twak:
> maybe i need some gay ass catch jars for my printer.
> *


Catch Jars for a Printer? I knew you were secretly into Colored Joy Jars!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 18 2010, 04:09 PM~18843899
> *ohh shit I actually LOL on that one.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Adding some Murano, some pin stripes, and/or graphics to YOUR setup.... Damn, that's not even nice. I may have to add Murano'd, pin'd, graphic'd catch jars with psycadelic sight glasses just to keep up. I'll just add some ol'school China town fans to the trunk so I can have fans too.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 18 2010, 06:57 PM~18844338
> *Adding some Murano, some pin stripes, and/or graphics to YOUR setup.... Damn, that's not even nice. I may have to add Murano'd, pin'd, graphic'd catch jars with psycadelic sight glasses just to keep up. I'll just add some ol'school China town fans to the trunk so I can have fans too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: LMAO! I think you took it with the psychedelic glasses :roflmao:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Oct 18 2010, 03:49 PM~18843729
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: THE HIGHWAY MAN, baghdady, milkbone, ss62vert
> 
> To answer your question about cross bars. I dont know.  :uh:
> *


Thanks anyway Highway


----------



## 1229

you fools hold it down.



i gotta swap my harddrive out for one that dont have AIDS. my shits got more viruses that a skid row hooker.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2010, 07:37 PM~18844755
> *you fools hold it down.
> i gotta swap my harddrive out for one that dont have AIDS. my shits got more viruses that a skid row hooker.
> *



Stop downloading all that catchjar porn :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ss62vert, muffin_man


:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Oct 18 2010, 09:52 PM~18847698
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ss62vert, muffin_man
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: 
Are my Emcos detailed yet?


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Oct 18 2010, 09:52 PM~18847698
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ss62vert, muffin_man
> :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: Whats up Rick!!!! Thanks Again!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 17 2010, 02:39 PM~18834314
> *WHY JAIME WHY!!?!?!?!?!??!??!?!?
> *


*Aircraft is not cool anymore so I moved on












































j/k I have something else in the works*


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2010, 10:00 PM~18847773
> *:wave:
> Are my Emcos detailed yet?
> *



:uh:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 19 2010, 08:13 AM~18849921
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## slo

:0


----------



## baghdady

ELya7UbPRWU&feature


----------



## oldiescc52

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF BRANDON'S SETUP. CONGRATS TO HIM AGAIN. THOSE SIGHTGLASSES LOOK BADASS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Oct 20 2010, 06:54 PM~18865623
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF BRANDON'S SETUP. CONGRATS TO HIM AGAIN. THOSE SIGHTGLASSES LOOK BADASS!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Oct 20 2010, 07:54 PM~18865623
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF BRANDON'S SETUP. CONGRATS TO HIM AGAIN. THOSE SIGHTGLASSES LOOK BADASS!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: does it have headlights? :happysad:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 21 2010, 12:19 AM~18868089
> *:0  :wow: does it have headlights?  :happysad:
> *



It will by this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 21 2010, 06:21 AM~18869100
> *It will by this weekend :biggrin:
> *


3 things I didnt get finish for the show. Headlights, power window switches, and sounds.   Ran out of time.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 21 2010, 09:25 AM~18869131
> *3 things I didnt get finish for the show. Headlights, power window switches, and sounds.      Ran out of time.
> *



But you made it in


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 21 2010, 06:56 AM~18869315
> *But you made it in
> *


barely :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 21 2010, 09:57 AM~18869323
> *barely :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: barely was good enough :cheesy: Me I was thousands of miles away :angry:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

But what does it do in the 1/4?????????

:around: 



> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 21 2010, 07:25 AM~18869131
> *3 things I didnt get finish for the show. Headlights, power window switches, and sounds.      Ran out of time.
> *


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 21 2010, 10:54 AM~18870657
> *But what does it do in the 1/4?????????
> 
> :around:
> *


6.4 ........ minutes


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 21 2010, 09:54 AM~18870657
> *But what does it do in the 1/4?????????
> 
> :around:
> *



the problem was the 5:20 did not want to hook up. The were spinning, and started to come apart when i hit 103 mph 

On my 64 Chevelle I have 28x9 Mickey Thompson Slicks with 165 tires in the front. i plan to swap the rims to see what it can really do. The impala still not good enough to beat my Chevelle :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 21 2010, 10:11 AM~18870784
> *6.4 ........ minutes
> *



Thanks for helping me get the sounds going :biggrin: I'll call you when I get the amp back.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 21 2010, 11:39 AM~18871062
> *the problem was the 5:20 did not want to hook up. The were spinning, and started to come apart when i hit 103 mph
> 
> On my 64 Chevelle I have 28x9 Mickey Thompson Slicks with 165 tires in the front. i plan to swap the rims to see what it can really do. The impala still not good enough to beat my Chevelle :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW THE RULE, PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 21 2010, 11:41 AM~18871074
> *Thanks for helping me get the sounds going :biggrin: I'll call you when I get the amp back.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I'm really just there to pick the set up apart and piece by piece figure out how to 1 up you. Starting with the psychedelic sight glasses.... oh I'm gonna get you there.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 21 2010, 01:00 PM~18872134
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm really just there to pick the set up apart and piece by piece figure out how to 1 up you. Starting with the psychedelic sight glasses.... oh I'm gonna get you there.
> *


. 
hno: hno:


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER

TTT


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2010, 10:00 PM~18847773
> *:wave:
> Are my Emcos detailed yet?
> *



4 eemco's would look really good in your trunk


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 21 2010, 07:25 AM~18869131
> *3 things I didnt get finish for the show. Headlights, power window switches, and sounds.      Ran out of time.
> *


 :0 its still the baddest mofo out there i can consider it ride of the decade aswell
:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 21 2010, 10:08 PM~18877169
> *:0 its still the baddest mofo out there i can consider it ride of the decade aswell
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Leo I appreciate it.


----------



## baghdady

I cant believe that Tatto didn't say anything about the new spy pic with the Catch Jars hno: :naughty:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 22 2010, 08:42 AM~18878354
> *I cant believe that Tatto didn't say anything about the new spy pic with the Catch Jars hno:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 22 2010, 07:11 AM~18879075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



why you laughing at my setup? :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 22 2010, 11:28 AM~18879211
> *why you laughing at my setup? :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:boink: :boink:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 22 2010, 07:47 AM~18879364
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> :boink:  :boink:
> *


Now I am going to add catch jars. i might just use the old glass milk containers and fill them full of orange juice just to piss you off :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

bought this off ebay ..thought it was cool looking..stamped 1959...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 22 2010, 12:16 PM~18879598
> *Now I am going to add catch jars. i might just use the old glass milk containers and fill them full of orange juice just to piss you off :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

fill them with tequila and i will smile. and it will match your paint. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 22 2010, 09:37 AM~18879745
> *:cheesy:
> 
> fill them with tequila and i will smile. and it will match your paint. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LOL :biggrin: 
l


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 22 2010, 11:16 AM~18879598
> *Now I am going to add catch jars. i might just use the old glass milk containers and fill them full of orange juice just to piss you off :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

:0 :0


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 23 2010, 08:38 AM~18887320
> *:0  :0
> *



YOU WANT SOME TO?? :angry: 
:biggrin: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

I need 2 catch jars for a 777 setup I'm doing. Anybody have some hit me up. Thanks.


----------



## 41bowtie

i would but i cant reach them


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## FoxCustom

TTT :wow:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 12 2010, 12:32 PM~18791726
> *
> *


Hey Matt... "Hereafter " SUCKED.... I want my money back. Please paypal it to [email protected] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Oct 25 2010, 01:17 PM~18903530
> *Hey Matt... "Hereafter "  SUCKED.... I want my money back. Please paypal  it to [email protected] :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that's why you gotta wait for the dvd, rick.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Oct 25 2010, 12:17 PM~18903530
> *Hey Matt... "Hereafter "  SUCKED.... I want my money back. Please paypal  it to [email protected] :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowbird

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

Something... I just added to my collection!


----------



## Kelo

I like the look of those


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 27 2010, 04:38 PM~18919114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something... I just added to my collection!
> *


they are nice washing machine motors..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamit abel!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 26 2010, 10:38 PM~18919114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something... I just added to my collection!
> *


Alright Abel, are you going to post the other one or am I?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18919114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something... I just added to my 65 Fantasia
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I changed the wording for you :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18919114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something... I just added to my collection!
> *


Orale! Nice find... stepping up the game with those sidewinders... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 26 2010, 10:38 PM~18919114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something... I just added to my collection!
> *


*Very nice!I still need to pick mine up,there sitting in a garage in Montebello.......*


----------



## Dreamer62

The buyer would like to thank the seller for the unforgetable purchase of these rare aircraft fluid devices. 

- The Broker  










BFF's


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 27 2010, 09:03 AM~18921378
> *The buyer would like to thank the seller for the unforgetable purchase of these rare aircraft fluid devices.
> 
> - EL TRACALERO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFF's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL! I bet no one on LIL would ever expect to see a picture of Ted and I together!!


Pinche tracalero!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 27 2010, 09:18 AM~18921480
> *LOL! I bet no one on LIL would ever expect to see a picture of Ted and I together!!
> Pinche tracalero!
> *


Tracalero??? Hey brother I'm just out to help the gente.... and make a lil something whenever possible. everyday I'm hustlin' 

LPHLP (Lowrider People Helping Lowrider People) :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

BFF's









[/quote]


Looks like you want to put your head on his shoulder :biggrin:


----------



## Matt Damon

:wow:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Abel,

It was a pleasure doing business with you. I know there has been a lot of talk about me and my reputation, but I like to believe everything worked out. Hopefully my name can gain its star power back to where it once was. I know it was a long drive to Morro Bay. Thanks for taking a chance. I am expecting another shipment of Sidewinders coming from a crashed Constellation plane that was recently discovered in the jungles South America. Of course due to rarity and extreme circumstances of the plane crash these pumps will likely be double in price. I might even be able to throw in a flight suit with the pilots blood stains. Rollinaround Tank Caps were also found in the wreckage; These things should become a huge hit within the lowriding community. 

Ps. Next time you can definitely lay your head on my shoulder.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Oct 27 2010, 10:07 AM~18921762
> *Abel,
> 
> It was a pleasure doing business with you. I know there has been a lot of talk about me and my reputation, but I like to believe everything worked out. Hopefully my name can gain its star power back to where it once was. I know it was a long drive to Morro Bay. Thanks for taking a chance. I am expecting another shipment of Sidewinders coming from a crashed Constellation plane that was recently discovered in the jungles South America. Of course due to rarity and extreme circumstances of the plane crash these pumps will likely be double in price. I might even be able to throw in a flight suit with the pilots blood stains. Rollinaround Tank Caps were also found in the wreckage; These things should become a huge hit within the lowriding community.
> 
> Ps. Next time you can definitely lay your head on my shoulder.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

Two Rare Adel Sidewinders, $3000.00












Doing business with an OLD RIVAL and taking a picture with him, PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## Matt Damon

so i can get a pair of sidewinders AND a blood stained flight suit for $6000!? :cheesy: 

i'm calling kop tonight!!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 27 2010, 10:13 AM~18921828
> *Two Rare Adel Sidewinders, $3000.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing business with an OLD RIVAL and taking a picture with him, PRICELESS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pictures of what abel was trying to do to the pumps on the passenger seat of my truck.... Blackmail


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 27 2010, 10:21 AM~18921896
> *so i can get a pair of sidewinders AND a blood stained flight suit for $6000!?  :cheesy:
> 
> i'm calling kop tonight!!
> *


I just want the flight suit


----------



## Pescos Inc.

TTT for 777's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62




----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 27 2010, 11:31 AM~18921555
> *Tracalero??? Hey brother I'm just out to help the gente.... and make a lil something whenever possible. everyday I'm hustlin'
> 
> LPHLP (Lowrider People Helping Lowrider People) :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 27 2010, 01:21 PM~18921896
> *
> 
> i'm calling kop tonight for some anal loving.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 27 2010, 09:13 AM~18921828
> *Two Rare Adel Sidewinders, $3000.00
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the first person to guess what TOPFAN means gets an autographed poster of Abel and King of Pearl


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 27 2010, 04:14 PM~18923148
> *the first person to guess what TOPFAN means gets an autographed poster of Abel and King of Pearl
> *


Tower Of Power FAN.




:cheesy: 




I FUCKING WIN BRO, I WIN.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 27 2010, 01:14 PM~18923148-->
> 
> 
> 
> the first person to guess what TOPFAN means gets an autographed poster of Abel and King of Pearl
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Oct 27 2010, 01:16 PM~18923157
> *Tower Of Power FAN.
> :cheesy:
> I FUCKING WIN BRO, I WIN.
> *



..You guys kill me!!!! I almost fell out of my chair. Thanks guys, I really needed a laugh right about now!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 27 2010, 01:16 PM~18923157
> *Tower Of Power FAN.
> :cheesy:
> I FUCKING WIN BRO, I WIN.
> *


dang it! :angry:


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 26 2010, 11:38 PM~18919114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something... I just added to my collection!
> *


Nice acquisition homie! Congrats!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 27 2010, 12:16 PM~18923157
> *Tower Of Power FAN.
> :cheesy:
> I FUCKING WIN BRO, I WIN.
> *



Check in the mail


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 26 2010, 10:38 PM~18919114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something... I just added to my collection!
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 27 2010, 12:13 PM~18921828
> *Two Rare Adel Sidewinders, $3000.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing business with an OLD RIVAL and taking a picture with him, PRICELESS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 27 2010, 09:03 AM~18921378
> *The buyer would like to thank the seller for the unforgetable purchase of these rare aircraft fluid devices.
> 
> - The Broker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFF's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> BFF's


Looks like you want to put your head on his shoulder :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> BFF's


Looks like you want to put your head on his shoulder :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 27 2010, 12:38 AM~18919114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something... I just added to my collection!
> *




:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## chosen one

> Looks like you want to put your head on his shoulder :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]qvo


----------



## tito5050

> BFF's


Looks like you want to put your head on his shoulder :biggrin:
[/quote]









ABLE and TED ebbany and ivory living in perfect harmony hahahahahah


----------



## DIPPINIT

> Looks like you want to put your head on his shoulder :biggrin:











ABLE and TED ebbany and ivory living in perfect harmony hahahahahah
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Able got both hands on that pompe :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619

*









Click to expand...

*


> *Member this video back from the first page! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> This 59 left me speachless!* :wow: :wow:
> 
> :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY SIDEWINDERS FOR SALE??? $4,OOO CASH IN HAND RIGHT NOW.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 27 2010, 09:03 AM~18921378
> *The buyer would like to thank the seller for the unforgetable purchase of these rare aircraft fluid devices.
> 
> - The Broker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFF's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that is a Kodac moment :wow: Ted told me to go on line and check it out Nice Picture :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 27 2010, 10:18 AM~18921480
> *LOL! I bet no one on LIL would ever expect to see a picture of Ted and I together!!
> Pinche tracalero!
> *


Which one is Ted :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> *ABLE and TED ebbany and ivory living in perfect harmony hahahahahah *



Learn how to spell, TINO!

This picture was taken back in the day, before Ted bought all my stock in 777's .This was in 1984...

The most recent photograph will be the extent of our reunion. 


Look at how skinny we were back then..... :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 28 2010, 09:32 AM~18929429
> *
> Look at how skinny we were back then.....
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

...Here is a pic of TINO, when I first met him. He started going to the gym and working out and I am really proud of him!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 27 2010, 11:07 AM~18922212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*The setup looks really good,nice and simple.So are you going to do all the adjustments on the 3/4" pipe-#8 adaptor?I can get 3/4" pipe to #8 swivels,will make it alot easier when try to get shit even.*


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 28 2010, 04:45 AM~18929286
> *Which one is Ted :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

I wonder whats in the lunch box?? Some Click Clacks??


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 28 2010, 05:45 AM~18929286
> *Which one is Ted :biggrin:
> *



The guy with the pump!


----------



## 1229




----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 28 2010, 09:38 AM~18930165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i could use a can of lube.

how much shipped?


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 28 2010, 11:43 AM~18930581
> *i could use a can of lube.
> 
> how much shipped?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Oct 28 2010, 01:16 PM~18930791
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 28 2010, 07:48 AM~18929830
> *The setup looks really good,nice and simple.So are you going to do all the adjustments on the 3/4" pipe-#8 adaptor?I can get 3/4" pipe to #8 swivels,will make it alot easier when try to get shit even.
> *


Man this set up is gone. After the pump heads were polished the set went off to San Diego for a 64 Rag.


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Oct 28 2010, 11:16 AM~18930791
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my new avatar!


----------



## DIPPINIT

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

i'm booking a ticket to New Zealand pronto.

see if i can bring back some Eemco's. :cheesy:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 27 2010, 10:13 AM~18921828
> *Two Rare Adel Sidewinders, $3000.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing business with an OLD RIVAL and taking a picture with him, PRICELESS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this picture has to be worth more than the pumps :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

edit, not a good photoshop :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

wtf!? :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

by the way Abel, nice find!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

gonna have to call BULLSHIT on this one, but im sure some newbie would buy it just because they guy selling it is a good liar.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-Hydra...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 28 2010, 03:38 PM~18933337
> *gonna have to call BULLSHIT on this one, but im sure some newbie would buy it just because they guy selling it is a good liar.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESCO-Hydra...Q5fPartsQ5fGear
> *



those motors are only 1-1/4 HP .....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 28 2010, 03:33 PM~18933297
> *by the way Abel, nice find!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks, you imagine what was going through my mind, when I first heard about them!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 28 2010, 07:36 PM~18933777
> *Thanks, you imagine what was going through my mind, when I first heard about them!
> *


enough to make you not sleep at night. :cheesy:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 28 2010, 03:15 PM~18933183
> *this picture has to be worth more than the pumps :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THE HIGHWAY MAN SAYS YOU NEED TO RUN WITH THE HERD AND GET AIRCRAFT OR KICK ROCKS IN THIS TOPIC.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 28 2010, 02:15 PM~18933183
> *this picture has to be worth more than the pumps :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Mr Barba, Please contact me regarding a setup for Elmo. I can hook you up with a 777 setup to beat any Eemco or Sidewinders. Located in Chatsworth off Lurline, Thanks.


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 04:52 PM~18933916
> *Mr Barba, Please contact me regarding a setup for Elmo. I can hook you up with a 777 setup to beat any Eemco or Sidewinders. Located in Chatsworth off Lurline, Thanks.
> *


  THANKS... TALK TO YOU SOON


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 04:52 PM~18933916
> *Mr Barba, Please contact me regarding a setup for Elmo. I can hook you up with a 777 setup to beat any Eemco or Sidewinders. Located in Chatsworth off Lurline, Thanks.
> *


how is my set up coming along?

you said i'd be hitting back bumper with those 12 pesco's - you also said in the voice mail that all 12 wouldn't fit in the trunk so you were mounting 2 of them on the arm rests of the rear seat. that will look cool. 

i'll have that 3rd installment of $6000 for you this weekend.


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 28 2010, 09:38 AM~18930165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need a few cans, you wanna sell me some? :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Everybody in this mug is out of control :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 29 2010, 06:57 AM~18938381
> *Everybody in this mug is out of control  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

Jason, for real, I could use some of that spray!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Oct 28 2010, 12:16 PM~18930791
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This shit is hilarious :roflmao:


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 28 2010, 04:35 PM~18933306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump whats good homies


----------



## firme64impala




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 27 2010, 01:07 PM~18922212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for them "Y" fittings


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 30 2010, 04:50 PM~18948237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 4 sidewinders in a week :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 30 2010, 03:10 PM~18948313
> *how much for them "Y" fittings
> *


damn dude, i think i only have one left. Trade?


----------



## implala66

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: implala66, Dreamer62

:wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Oct 30 2010, 08:33 PM~18949186
> *damn dude, i think i only have one left. Trade?
> *



watcha need?


----------



## touchdowntodd

those sidewinders are on abels kitchen counter... pretty sure


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18949759
> *those sidewinders are on abels kitchen counter... pretty sure
> *



Looks my kitchen, huh? Nah, they belong to someone else. I have 2 different style of sidewinders, though!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18949759
> *those sidewinders are on abels kitchen counter... pretty sure
> *


You pretty sure about that? I know Abel's your hero but for you to insinuate that I'm posting someone else's property as my own is a poor assumption on your part.


----------



## touchdowntodd

well u never said they were yours, i assumed they were abels

no offense meant... 

but damn, a LOTTA those poppin up!


----------



## TOPFAN

Nice pumps, but I am not TODD'S hero...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 30 2010, 04:50 PM~18948237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:run: :run:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 30 2010, 09:48 PM~18950121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pumps, but I am not TODD'S hero...
> *


No offense meant Abel. I just wanted to share some pictures with all of you and I didn't appreciate what his comment was implying.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 30 2010, 11:00 PM~18950489
> *No offense meant Abel. I just wanted to share some pictures with all of you and I didn't appreciate what his comment was implying.
> *



Its cool, love them pumps....Keep sharing! Where did you get those? :wow:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 30 2010, 11:14 PM~18950250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ssiiikkkk


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 30 2010, 09:36 PM~18950051
> *well u never said they were yours, i assumed they were abels
> 
> no offense meant...
> 
> but damn, a LOTTA those poppin up!
> *


*4 is no way a lot,that is like 4 in the last year or maybe two years.I only know of maybe 5 people that own pairs of sidewinders.*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 30 2010, 10:14 PM~18950250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SUPER SICK.....* :wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 31 2010, 07:08 AM~18951382
> *4 is no way a lot,that is like 4 in the last year or maybe two years.I only know of maybe 5 people that own pairs of sidewinders.
> *



They are rare! I am looking for more!  Whats up Homie, how you been?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look but i like it... got some cylinders on a trade...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 12:54 PM~18958726
> *2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look but i like it... got some cylinders on a trade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 1 2010, 10:06 AM~18958789
> *Looks good to me  :thumbsup:
> *



Me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 1 2010, 03:13 PM~18959536
> *Me 2  :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 12:54 PM~18958726
> *2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look but i like it... got some cylinders on a trade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like it worked out...lays hard too!


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks homies..

zach.. doesnt lay THAT hard.. could be lower.. and might go that way LOL


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 31 2010, 07:19 AM~18951553
> *They are rare! I am looking for more!  Whats up Homie, how you been?
> *



EVERYTHING IS AVAILABLE,,,, PHONE CALLS AND $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 09:22 PM~18962282
> *thanks homies..
> 
> zach.. doesnt lay THAT hard.. could be lower.. and might go that way LOL
> *


Either way, it's TITS! You'll figure that rear crossmember issue out


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 1 2010, 11:33 PM~18964907
> *EVERYTHING IS AVAILABLE,,,, PHONE CALLS AND $$$ :biggrin:
> *


 I AGREE :h5:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 06:54 PM~18958726
> *2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look but i like it... got some cylinders on a trade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice 63,i like this old school style!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 2 2010, 09:00 AM~18967065
> *:cheesy: nice 63,i like this old school style!
> *



Hell yeah and he never stops working on it. Always improving :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2010, 11:11 AM~18967517
> *Hell yeah and he never stops working on it. Always improving :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie... 

i do what i can with my budget... soon more work ;0)

and just got a NOS front bumper guard...


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 10:54 AM~18958726
> *2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look
> *



just tap her down a couple and it's all good. :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 2 2010, 03:36 PM~18969287
> *just tap her down a couple and it's all good.  :biggrin:
> *




tahts what i do.. but i liked gettin the lift/lay pics


----------



## chromeandpaint

:


> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 2 2010, 03:56 PM~18969412
> *tahts what i do.. but i liked gettin the lift/lay pics
> *


  looks good


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

A WHILE BACK SOME ON HERE WAS POSTING SOME GREEN MOTORS WITH BOXES ON TOP FOR SALE, I THINK THEY WERE EEMCO'S AND I THINK THE FLANGE WHERE THE PUMP MOUNTS WAS ROUND NOT SQUARE BUT I AM NOT SURE, DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS???


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MR. 805 S.L.S._@Nov 2 2010, 05:23 PM~18970085
> *A WHILE BACK SOME ON HERE WAS POSTING SOME GREEN MOTORS WITH BOXES ON TOP FOR SALE, I THINK THEY WERE EEMCO'S AND I THINK THE FLANGE WHERE THE PUMP MOUNTS WAS ROUND NOT SQUARE BUT I AM NOT SURE, DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS???
> *



pm sent.


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 09:54 AM~18958726
> *2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look but i like it... got some cylinders on a trade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass clean ride you got!


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2010, 11:11 AM~18967517
> *Hell yeah and he never stops working on it. Always improving :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice avi :boink: :boink:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 2 2010, 08:20 PM~18972322
> *nice avi :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 2 2010, 11:20 PM~18972322
> *nice avi :boink:  :boink:
> *



DIPPINITS BOOBS making you hot :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 2 2010, 12:51 PM~18968193
> *thanks homie...
> 
> i do what i can with my budget... soon more work ;0)
> 
> and just got a NOS front bumper guard...
> *


nice 63s look more sophisticated with bumper guards


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 2 2010, 09:56 PM~18972586
> *DIPPINITS BOOBS making you hot  :ugh:  :barf:
> *


just a little :naughty:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:0 :0 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## baghdady

:0 :boink:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 3 2010, 10:19 AM~18974151
> *:0    :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Ok, back to subject. Does anyone know where I can find a sight glass for my toilet drain in my house? Im also thinking of adding a catch jar so my toilet doesnt overflow. Thanks,


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 3 2010, 09:48 PM~18979067
> *Ok, back to subject. Does anyone know where I can find a sight glass for my toilet drain in my house? Im also thinking of adding a catch jar so my toilet doesnt overflow. Thanks,
> *


i could have use something like that earlier. i ate too much and took a huge 4 door (aka pile of shit).



damn 4 door stopped up the toilet.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 12:54 PM~18958726
> *2 pescos... 2 much lift for the OG look but i like it... got some cylinders on a trade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie.

any pics of it 3 wheeling? :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol never ever ever will it 3 homie


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 3 2010, 07:57 PM~18979713
> *lol never ever ever will it 3 homie
> *



only need 2 switches


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 08:40 PM~18980117
> *only need 2 switches
> *



exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 11:40 PM~18980117
> *only need 2 switches
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 3 2010, 09:57 PM~18979713
> *lol never ever ever will it 3 homie
> *



I know im just fucking with you.
:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2010, 03:33 AM~18964907
> *EVERYTHING IS AVAILABLE,,,, PHONE CALLS AND $$$ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 4 2010, 06:21 AM~18982660
> *I know im just fucking with you.
> :biggrin:
> *




Todd fell for it! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 4 2010, 05:49 AM~18982751
> *Todd fell for it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## baghdady

I wanted to see it hit back bumper


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol u guys are funny... i know a lil homie thats gonna 3 with aircraft, been tryin to talk him outta it!


----------



## Rod Stewart

i personally hit switches in dippinit's ride and made it 3 wheel.

quadruple eemco power - FTW! :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 4 2010, 01:02 PM~18983984
> *i personally hit switches in dippinit's ride and made it 3 wheel.
> 
> quadruple eemco power  - FTW!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 4 2010, 12:02 PM~18983984
> *i personally hit switches in dippinit's ride and made it 3 wheel.
> 
> quadruple eemco power  - FTW!  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 4 2010, 10:10 AM~18984039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no way, jose! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 4 2010, 01:11 PM~18984047
> *no way, jose!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 4 2010, 09:02 AM~18983984
> *i personally hit switches in dippinit's ride and made it 3 wheel.
> 
> quadruple eemco power  - FTW!  :cheesy:
> *


You owe me money for scratching my bumper when you 3 wheeled around the corner :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 4 2010, 12:15 PM~18984961
> *You owe me money for scratching my bumper when you 3 wheeled around the corner :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :wow: you said the titanium scrape plates would protect your chrome. 

that hot chica across the street was pretty excited when she saw up hoppin'. :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

we all know that wasnta legit 3 wheel... i saw Abels leg hanging outta the trunk... that weight pushed it over!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 4 2010, 06:12 PM~18986814
> *we all know that wasnta  legit 3 wheel... i saw Abels leg hanging outta the trunk... that weight pushed it over!
> *



:0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 4 2010, 07:12 PM~18986814
> *we all know that wasnta  legit 3 wheel... i saw Abels leg hanging outta the trunk... that weight pushed it over!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 4 2010, 03:12 PM~18986814
> *we all know that wasnta  legit 3 wheel... i saw Abels leg hanging outta the trunk... that weight pushed it over!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
Technical support rates just went to $125 / hour :wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 4 2010, 07:24 PM~18988510
> *:0  :0  :0
> Technical support rates just went to $125 / hour :wow:
> *



$250.00 an hour ...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 4 2010, 06:36 PM~18988668
> *$250.00 an hour ...
> *


I think you have sexy legs Abel
:boink: :boink:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 4 2010, 02:01 PM~18986285
> *:wow: you said the titanium scrape plates would protect your chrome.
> 
> that hot chica across the street was pretty excited when she saw up hoppin'.  :cheesy:
> *


She just using me to get to you. You know hispanic women like white boys :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 4 2010, 07:36 PM~18988668
> *$250.00 an hour ...
> *


nudie bar is on you big homie :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 4 2010, 11:54 AM~18983915
> *lol u guys are funny... i know a lil homie thats gonna 3 with aircraft, been tryin to talk him outta it!
> *


 :biggrin: 
I've talked myself out of it recently, I basically realized it wouldn't fit with the look of the rest of the car. 

MAN I gotta broom this frame so I can get some Hydroaires


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 5 2010, 06:43 AM~18992344
> *:biggrin:
> I've talked myself out of it recently,  I basically realized it wouldn't fit with the look of the rest of the car.
> 
> MAN I gotta broom this frame so I can get some Hydroaires
> *



Dog legging is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 5 2010, 07:50 AM~18992484
> *Dog legging is the way to go  :thumbsup:
> *


Haha :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 4 2010, 08:47 PM~18989691
> *nudie bar is on you big homie  :biggrin:
> *



When Todd pays my consulting fees.......


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 5 2010, 06:46 AM~18992988
> *When Todd pays my consulting fees.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 You should make him buy you a new washer and dryer so you can take pics of your sidewinders on :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 4 2010, 03:12 PM~18986814
> *we all know that wasnta  legit 3 wheel... i saw Abels leg hanging outta the trunk... that weight pushed it over!
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## baghdady

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FoxCustom

To The Top the sweetest sound :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

zach! 

got ur voicemail yesterday just been busy... glad to hear you worked out your issues with teh pinion angle..

ur car is coming along NICE... cant wait to see what happens next!


----------



## TOPFAN

Sup Todd?


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 6 2010, 11:16 AM~19000682
> *zach!
> 
> got ur voicemail yesterday just been busy... glad to hear you worked out your issues with teh pinion angle..
> 
> ur car is coming along NICE... cant wait to see what happens next!
> *


Thanks man.


----------



## FoxCustom

Abel, I'll be contacting you soon about a couple Hydroaires


----------



## touchdowntodd

what up abel, too busy tryin to get laid to call me back i see! LOL

zach, get those hydroaires!


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 6 2010, 05:09 PM~19003253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



aye guey :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

atleast the fact that that pic of the zigs is obviously old can help me feel better... cause damn id LOVE to find a box like that


----------



## 1229

my old collection


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2010, 04:37 PM~19008938
> *aye guey :wow:
> *



i got 22.50 for all that aluminum 
Not bad.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 7 2010, 04:14 PM~19009966
> *i got 22.50 for all that aluminum
> Not bad.
> *


Should of threw a couple bolts in it for weight, lol


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

Hey Dreamer, remember the Y fitting you sent me?

Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 7 2010, 06:43 PM~19011364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dreamer, remember the Y fitting you sent me?
> 
> Thanks bro :thumbsup:
> *


Damn thats looks nice


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2010, 10:03 PM~19011599
> *Damn thats looks nice
> *



thnx bro it took a little elbow grease to get it to look like that just needs to get chromed.



>


----------



## Dreamer62

Yup, did the same to the one in the image with the 777's. Good job man, can't wait to see yours all chromed up and installed.


----------



## 1229

went to a Warbird airshow over the weekend.


C-47










pumps needed to be overhauled, the drains were dripping. (guess they could use some gay ass catch jars on that shit)










couldnt get any good pics of the feathering pumps, they were getting ready to fly that bitch.












B-25










da bomb


----------



## Rod Stewart

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need to get some of these for my set up.  

rollinaround, how much for a pair? :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 8 2010, 04:18 PM~19017433
> *i need to get some of these for my set up.
> 
> rollinaround, how much for a pair?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice pics J


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 10 2010, 09:01 AM~19032474
> *Nice pics J
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

where was that show?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 10 2010, 09:48 AM~19032680
> *where was that show?
> *


Monroe NC


----------



## azmurh

Great pics


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 8 2010, 12:12 PM~19016090
> *went to a Warbird airshow over the weekend.
> C-47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pumps needed to be overhauled, the drains were dripping. (guess they could use some gay ass catch jars on that shit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt get any good pics of the feathering pumps, they were getting ready to fly that bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cool


----------



## 1229

$5.00 per can, plus shipping


----------



## baghdady

Happy Veterans Day


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 11 2010, 10:55 AM~19043054
> *Happy Veterans Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy veterono day


----------



## FoxCustom

Bump.... :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 13 2010, 02:38 PM~19058989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


perfect


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 13 2010, 01:38 PM~19058989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANG! One pump setups are TITS! Nice job


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Nov 13 2010, 02:52 PM~19059337-->
> 
> 
> 
> perfect
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FoxCustom_@Nov 13 2010, 07:40 PM~19060739
> *DANG! One pump setups are TITS! Nice job
> *



thanx guy, thats not my ride its ablesblack65 black 65.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 14 2010, 01:57 PM~19065096
> *thanx guy, thats not my ride its ablesblack65 black 65.
> *


Ahh. Got it.


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 15 2010, 08:25 PM~19076124
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


liar :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 16 2010, 01:02 PM~19081710
> *liar :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 16 2010, 12:12 PM~19081773
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## 1229

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: low4ever
> *


 
whats up homie?


----------



## baghdady

Sooooooo.. Whats cracking :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 16 2010, 02:01 PM~19082517
> *Sooooooo.. Whats cracking  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 41bowtie

somebody post some more pics of aircraft stuff.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 16 2010, 07:58 PM~19086842
> *somebody post some more pics of aircraft stuff.
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 16 2010, 08:35 PM~19088039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19088039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## touchdowntodd

abels infamous washing machine... 

i actually like that gauge on the electrical box! i assume its voltage?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Nov 16 2010, 09:58 PM~19086842-->
> 
> 
> 
> somebody post some more pics of aircraft stuff.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats an automatic BAN :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Nov 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19088039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How you going to get yourself banned from your own thread :wow:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 17 2010, 12:26 PM~19091830
> *abels That motherfkr looks like its older than the damn pumps :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K Able, you know I love your washing machine :biggrin: NO **** hno: :naughty:*


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 17 2010, 03:55 PM~19092904
> *That motherfkr looks like its older than the damn pumps  :wow:
> J/K Able, you know I love your washing machine  :biggrin:  NO ****  hno:  :naughty:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 17 2010, 12:55 PM~19092904
> *That motherfkr looks like its older than the damn pumps  :wow:
> J/K Able, you know I love your washing machine  :biggrin:   NO ****  hno:  :naughty:
> *


...man, I just replaced that dryer...I loved that old thing! 

Funny thing is, I pulled the dryer out of the garage and then the scrap guy came and took the dryer. My daughter came out of the house and asked me where the dryer was, I said it was gone. She told me the dryer had her new clothes in it! GONE!

Oh well!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 17 2010, 01:26 PM~19093670
> *...man, I just replaced that dryer...I loved that old thing!
> 
> Funny thing is, I pulled the dryer out of the garage and then the scrap guy came and took the dryer. My daughter came out of the asked me where the dryer was, I said it was gone. She told me the dryer had her new clothes in it! GONE!
> 
> Oh well!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

hahahah abel u are a fool brotha


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 17 2010, 04:26 PM~19093670
> *...man, I just replaced that dryer...I loved that old thing!
> 
> Funny thing is, I pulled the dryer out of the garage and then the scrap guy came and took the dryer. My daughter came out of the house and asked me where the dryer was, I said it was gone. She told me the dryer had her new clothes in it! GONE!
> 
> Oh well!
> *



Oh Jesus! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 14 2010, 12:57 PM~19065096
> *thanx guy, thats not my ride its ablesblack65 black 65.
> 
> *


Thx 41bowtie for post d pic!


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 17 2010, 12:26 PM~19091830
> *abels infamous washing machine...
> 
> i actually like that gauge on the electrical box! i assume its voltage?
> *


Haha, just noticed that.

That gauge is kinda cool


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 13 2010, 06:40 PM~19060739
> *DANG! One pump setups are TITS! Nice job
> *


Thanks FoxCustom!


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Nov 17 2010, 08:17 PM~19095546
> *Thx 41bowtie for post d pic!
> *


Your '65 is nice!


----------



## baghdady

For real ... page 3 ... I guess aircraft really did go out of style


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 20 2010, 03:55 PM~19118264
> *For real ... page 3 ... I guess aircraft really did go out of style
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 20 2010, 02:55 PM~19118264
> *For real ... page 3 ... I guess aircraft really did go out of style
> *


FINALLY.


now i will enjoy it more. :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 21 2010, 09:54 AM~19123208
> *FINALLY.
> now i will enjoy it more. :cheesy:
> *



STFU 
































:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 21 2010, 09:01 AM~19123223
> *STFU
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :boink: :boink:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 21 2010, 10:03 AM~19123228
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> --------------------
> stuff i have on ebay http://shop.ebay.com/dickheadj/m.html
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 21 2010, 10:28 AM~19123467
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Y U H8TIN




----------



## firme64impala




----------



## Rod Stewart

finally got to meet the King of Pearl himself last weekend.

everything i've heard about the guy is true - he is definitely one of a kind. :wow: 

pics soon.


----------



## 41bowtie

Has anybody clear coated polished aluminum?

If not whats the best way to preserve that fresh polish look?


----------



## FoxCustom

You could get the part clear anodized....or "bright dipped". I'm pretty sure GM used to polish and anodize the grilles on Impalas


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 22 2010, 11:41 PM~19138313
> *Has anybody clear coated polished aluminum?
> 
> If not whats the best way to preserve that fresh polish look?
> *


i know a few guys who used Zoops seal on that stuff before. they do make a bare metal clear coat, cant remember the name of it though.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 22 2010, 06:06 PM~19135910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
how did you like that smell when you opened the packages? :biggrin: Those are beautiful*


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 22 2010, 09:06 PM~19135910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice, I would love to have a couple of those!


----------



## touchdowntodd

zoops is good shit, protects for like a year or two

GM would anodize over aluminum which leaves it almost milky looking if that makes sense


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 23 2010, 03:35 AM~19140771
> *You could get the part clear anodized....or "bright dipped". I'm pretty sure GM used to polish and anodize the grilles on Impalas
> *


x2. or powercoated clear..


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 23 2010, 10:19 AM~19142748
> *
> how did you like that smell when you opened the packages? :biggrin: Those are beautiful
> *


Thanks, I really liked it alot. Very distinct.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 23 2010, 02:07 PM~19144180
> *Thanks, I really liked it alot. Very distinct.
> *


damn Chris you've been scoring some nice stuff


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 23 2010, 11:27 AM~19143302
> *very nice, I would love to have a couple of those!
> *


Me too, not much I can do with the one.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Nov 23 2010, 01:09 PM~19144188
> *damn Chris you've been scoring some nice stuff
> *


I'm trying Rick, a piece here and a piece there. Nothing to make me dangerous. LOL! It's hard, I don't have the connections other people have but I'm still hunting.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 23 2010, 02:30 PM~19144353
> *I'm trying Rick, a piece here and a piece there. Nothing to make me dangerous. LOL! It's hard, I don't have the connections other people have but I'm still hunting.
> *



Nice score, Bro...I would be scared to use that pretty stuff. But, I would!


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies... hope everyone has a good thanksgiving


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 22 2010, 07:06 PM~19135910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 24 2010, 01:06 PM~19152529
> *bump for the homies... hope everyone has a good thanksgiving
> *


You too! 

Thanks again TOPFAN for the slowdowns.....now if I could find some HA #8's :happysad:


----------



## FoxCustom

Here's my '59 I've been working on for a while....it has 2 Pesco 280s and running on 36 volts....the dumps and slowdowns in the photos are just for testing...I'm looking for two #8 HA's close ports to go with my RM 90* slowdowns

Here's a pic



















Thanks to Jaime for the idea on the wiring :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 26 2010, 05:58 PM~19171206
> *Here's my '59 I've been working on for a while....it has 2 Pesco 280s and running on 36 volts....the dumps and slowdowns in the photos are just for testing...I'm looking for two #8 HA's close ports to go with my RM 90* slowdowns
> 
> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jaime for the idea on the wiring :thumbsup:
> *


Badass 59 and clean setup!


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Nov 26 2010, 09:06 PM~19171256
> *Badass 59 and clean setup!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 22 2010, 10:41 PM~19138313
> *Has anybody clear coated polished aluminum?
> 
> If not whats the best way to preserve that fresh polish look?
> *


Por15 sells a product for your needs. Used it on all my gold plating... held up very well.


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 26 2010, 08:58 PM~19171206
> *Here's my '59 I've been working on for a while....it has 2 Pesco 280s and running on 36 volts....the dumps and slowdowns in the photos are just for testing...I'm looking for two #8 HA's close ports to go with my RM 90* slowdowns
> 
> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jaime for the idea on the wiring :thumbsup:
> *



Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

Thanks!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 26 2010, 06:58 PM~19171206
> *Here's my '59 I've been working on for a while....it has 2 Pesco 280s and running on 36 volts....the dumps and slowdowns in the photos are just for testing...I'm looking for two #8 HA's close ports to go with my RM 90* slowdowns
> 
> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jaime for the idea on the wiring :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 26 2010, 08:58 PM~19171206
> *Here's my '59 I've been working on for a while....it has 2 Pesco 280s and running on 36 volts....the dumps and slowdowns in the photos are just for testing...I'm looking for two #8 HA's close ports to go with my RM 90* slowdowns
> 
> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jaime for the idea on the wiring :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FoxCustom

Thanks guys! Can't wait to get my slowdowns in when I get the dumps


----------



## abelblack65

James Logue's 1954 Ford had 1st ever hydraulic suspension; can any of you confirm or deny this?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Nov 28 2010, 12:58 PM~19182713
> *James Logue's 1954 Ford had 1st ever hydraulic suspension; can any of you confirm or deny this?
> *




shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LOL

Logues car was featured in 1960 in the custom cars trend book, but had been documented earlier and pics for that feature were already a year old or so.. magazine came out late '59 

xsonic was first lifted mid way thru '59 ... 2nd place sorry


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 28 2010, 03:05 PM~19183071
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LOL
> 
> Logues car was featured in 1960 in the custom cars trend book, but had been documented earlier and pics for that feature were already a year old or so.. magazine came out late '59
> 
> xsonic was first lifted mid way thru '59 ... 2nd place sorry
> *


pics of Logues car @ the Oakland Roadster show were turned in as early as 2/26/59 by photographer Eric Rickman.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Nov 28 2010, 02:58 PM~19182713
> *James Logue's 1954 Ford had 1st ever hydraulic suspension; can any of you confirm or deny this?
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


i know who owns it now. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 28 2010, 04:05 PM~19183071
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LOL
> 
> Logues car was featured in 1960 in the custom cars trend book, but had been documented earlier and pics for that feature were already a year old or so.. magazine came out late '59
> 
> xsonic was first lifted mid way thru '59 ... 2nd place sorry
> *


so which car are you saying is first? :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2010, 05:38 PM~19183291
> *so which car are you saying is first? :uh:
> *


Loco 64?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 28 2010, 04:42 PM~19183309
> *Loco 64?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah, Loco64 was first lifted in 1960, he was like 3th or 4rd or maybe even 5nd. :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2010, 05:43 PM~19183314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah, Loco64 was first lifted in 1960, he was like 3th or 4rd or maybe even 5nd. :cheesy:
> *


Sabor A MI?


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2010, 03:36 PM~19183284
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> i know who owns it now. :cheesy:
> *


Does it still have D original hydro set-up?

Any pics of its current state?


----------



## touchdowntodd

i believe Logues car was a few months before aguirres... nothing shows aguirre being lifted prior to mid '59 .....

pics at the oakland show in february would indicate that teh suspension was working before that.. from what ive heard thru rumors it was lifted prior to final paint and all... i wouldnt doubt if it was lifted early-mid '58


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Nov 28 2010, 04:56 PM~19183391
> *Does it still have D original hydro set-up?
> 
> Any pics of its current state?
> *


check out the Adex topic...and check out Andys avatar.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 28 2010, 05:03 PM~19183439
> *i believe Logues car was a few months before aguirres... nothing shows aguirre being lifted prior to mid '59 .....
> 
> *


it was a couple *years *before Aguirre.


----------



## 1229

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19185489


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2010, 09:39 PM~19185498
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19185489
> *


NICE, I've seen that car in Andy's profile pic before!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2010, 06:44 PM~19184868
> *it was a couple years before Aguirre.
> *



i can believe that... ive heard it was lifted before paint and fully ready to show, so a couple years isnt hard to believe

very interesting


----------



## Airborne

looks like I am going to deploy again and get to NOT use modern pumps in my 51. I am selling them now so when I get to what I want I have a couple bucks to fund my dream setup.

With that said I am no shit pricing equipment right now. I have hoses, cylinders (new BMH skinny) cups and can get springs. I dig 777's. They seem to be inexpensive and reliable. I am looking at no more than like 2k to fund it. What do you experts think I could do for that money? I was thinking 280's because I love the sound but am not sure about the cylinders. 

a single pump two dump setup is still high on my "bad ass shit" list because of the simplicity. I am all about simple, no chrome and functional.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 29 2010, 07:08 AM~19188362
> *NICE, I've seen that car in Andy's profile pic before!
> *


he owns it now.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 11:12 AM~19189880
> *looks like I am going to deploy again and get to NOT use modern pumps in my 51. I am selling them now so when I get to what I want I have a couple bucks to fund my dream setup.
> 
> With that said I am no shit pricing equipment right now. I have hoses, cylinders (new BMH skinny) cups and can get springs. I dig 777's. They seem to be inexpensive and reliable. I am looking at no more than like 2k to fund it. What do you experts think I could do for that money? I was thinking 280's because I love the sound but am not sure about the cylinders.
> 
> a single pump two dump setup is still high on my "bad ass shit" list because of the simplicity. I am all about simple, no chrome and functional.
> *


just buy my setup for $1600


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 01:12 PM~19189880
> *I dig 777's. They seem to be inexpensive and reliable.
> *


just rebuilt some.



building a nice 2 pump 2 dump setup that im going to sell. lots of chrome!!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 05:09 PM~19191198
> *just rebuilt some.
> building a nice 2 pump 2 dump setup that im going to sell. lots of chrome!!!!
> *


ticket?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 04:22 PM~19191291
> *ticket?
> *


gonna be around the end of January before I know how much Ive spent on everything.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 05:23 PM~19191294
> *gonna be around the end of January 2012 before I know how much Ive spent on everything.
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 29 2010, 04:25 PM~19191303
> *im FIXED because i have too many kids :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 05:30 PM~19191335
> *:cheesy:
> *



SHIT I NEED TO BE :uh: 















:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

buy jaimes.... nice setup, proven, nice parts, and 1 pump like you want

id rather have 777s over 280s personally.. love mine


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 29 2010, 05:18 PM~19191664
> *buy jaimes.... nice setup, proven, nice parts, and 1 pump like you want
> 
> id rather have 777s over 280s personally.. love mine
> *


so you saying my shit aint no good? :uh:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 07:06 PM~19192013
> *so you saying my shit aint no good? :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: 

YOU FEELIN A LIL SENSITIVE TODAY


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 29 2010, 06:07 PM~19192022
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> YOU FEELIN A LIL SENSITIVE TODAY
> *


must be that time of tha month and shit. :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 29 2010, 06:18 PM~19191664
> *buy jaimes.... nice setup, proven, nice parts, and 1 pump like you want
> 
> id rather have 777s over 280s personally.. love mine
> *


I know his works great, but folks are selling two pump setups for the same price.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 07:08 PM~19192029
> *must be that time of tha month and shit. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 06:14 PM~19192077
> *I know his works great, but folks are selling two pump setups for the same price.
> *


you gotta think about that though. the pump isnt that much more of an expense.


2 pump/2 dump VS. 1 pump/2 dump is only going to be around 300-500 difference in price.





im also working on a 1 pump/2 dump setup, ALL CHROME (not sure on the pumphead yet, might just get it polished).

all the little holes on the pumphead from the data tags and the numbers that are stamped in are TIG welded in and smoothed out.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 07:14 PM~19192077
> *I know his works great, but folks are selling two pump setups for the same price.
> *



DONT WORRY ABOUT PRICE AS MUCH AS SOMEONE YOU CAN TRUST....


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 07:20 PM~19192119
> *you gotta think about that though. the pump isnt that much more of an expense.
> 2 pump/2 dump VS. 1 pump/2 dump is only going to be around 300-500 difference in price.
> im also working on a 1 pump/2 dump setup, ALL CHROME (not sure on the pumphead yet, might just get it polished).
> 
> all the little holes on the pumphead from the data tags and the numbers that are stamped in are TIG welded in and smoothed out.
> *


QUALITY  






































































OH YEAH DONT EXPECT A DEADLINE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 07:20 PM~19192119
> *you gotta think about that though. the pump isnt that much more of an expense.
> 2 pump/2 dump VS. 1 pump/2 dump is only going to be around 300-500 difference in price.
> im also working on a 1 pump/2 dump setup, ALL CHROME (not sure on the pumphead yet, might just get it polished).
> 
> all the little holes on the pumphead from the data tags and the numbers that are stamped in are TIG welded in and smoothed out.
> *


I can see that but two complete pumps for near the same price is hard to look passed.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 29 2010, 06:23 PM~19192143
> *QUALITY
> OH YEAH DONT EXPECT A DEADLINE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


deadlines are for overweight hotrod builders with $300k to spend on a car. (deadlines are also associated with car builders that have ***** ass haircuts and tuck their shirts in) :cheesy: 















:cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 07:24 PM~19192151
> *I can see that but two complete pumps for near the same price is hard to look passed.
> *



JUST LOOK INTO WHAT HAS BEEN DONE


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 29 2010, 07:27 PM~19192167
> *JUST LOOK INTO WHAT HAS BEEN DONE
> *


I am not doubting Jaime's skills or the quality of his work. That setup looks great.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 06:24 PM~19192151
> *I can see that but two complete pumps for near the same price is hard to look passed.
> *


well, heres what im working on right now...


2 pump/ 2 dump setup. 2 NOS zigzag slowdowns, 2 Adex check valves, 2 Adex dumps. chrome tanks, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, chrome bases, braided stainless return lines, cloth wiring, etc, etc.



1 pump/ 2 dump setup. 1 NOS 90 degree slowdown, 1 Adex check valve, 2 Adex dumps. chrome tank, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, completely chromed motors, polished pumphead, chrome return lines, cloth wiring, etc, etc.




the price for both setups will be about the same, because the 1 pump setup will have a shit load more work to get the motor chromed and the pumphead smoothed out.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 06:30 PM~19192181
> *I am not doubting Jaime's skills or the quality of his work. That setup looks great.
> *


and its a badass setup and HE IS TRUST WORTHY.  


then again, everyone in this topic is NOW.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 07:32 PM~19192196
> *well, heres what im working on right now...
> 2 pump/ 2 dump setup. 2 NOS zigzag slowdowns, 2 Adex check valves, 2 Adex dumps. chrome tanks, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, chrome bases, braided stainless return lines, cloth wiring, etc, etc.
> 1 pump/ 2 dump setup. 1 NOS 90 degree slowdown, 1 Adex check valve, 2 Adex dumps. chrome tank, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, completely chromed motors, polished pumphead, chrome return lines, cloth wiring, etc, etc.
> the price for both setups will be about the same, because the 1 pump setup will have a shit load more work to get the motor chromed and the pumphead smoothed out.
> *


PM ballpark figures. Are they committed to anyone?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 07:33 PM~19192206
> *and its a badass setup and HE IS TRUST WORTHY.
> then again, everyone in this topic is NOW.
> *


that actually makes it harder to decide who to go with. I am partial to local folk. And if it works out I will be gone for a while.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 06:45 PM~19192307
> *that actually makes it harder to decide who to go with. I am partial to local folk. And if it works out I will be gone for a while.
> *


Jamies setup is a GREAT DEAL.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 04:52 PM~19192367
> *Jamies setup is a GREAT DEAL.
> *



I agree...


----------



## Airborne

So I looked for Jaime's setup and couldn't find it. Any pics? Details?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 07:33 PM~19192206
> *and its a badass setup and HE IS TRUST WORTHY.
> then again, everyone in this topic is NOW.
> *



X2


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 07:04 PM~19192457
> *So I looked for Jaime's setup and couldn't find it. Any pics? Details?
> *


cant find pics...


but heres the vid


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 04:25 PM~19192155
> *deadlines are for overweight hotrod builders with $300k to spend on a car. (deadlines are also associated with car builders that have ***** ass haircuts and tuck their shirts in) :cheesy:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 04:14 PM~19192077
> *I know his works great, but folks are selling two pump setups for the same price.
> *



no, i have to disagree i havent seen anything around that price..

remember fittings can be a couple hundred if they are aircraft..

hydroaires are $3-350 a piece, so youre gettin $700 in just dumps with his setup, and it all WORKS.. no bs, no missing fittings, no leaks.. working setup

look under his name, i still believe its the best deal out there


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 29 2010, 08:38 PM~19192694
> *no, i have to disagree i havent seen anything around that price..
> 
> remember fittings can be a couple hundred if they are aircraft..
> 
> hydroaires are $3-350 a piece, so youre gettin $700 in just dumps with his setup, and it all WORKS.. no bs, no missing fittings, no leaks.. working setup
> 
> look under his name, i still believe its the best deal out there
> *


there is a guy selling a two pump setup for $1,800.00 or so.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 03:54 PM~19191071
> *he owns it now.
> *


Wow! I wonder what kind of shape it's in, I'd love to see the setup in it


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2010, 08:25 PM~19192587
> *cant find pics...
> but heres the vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought he had a green car.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 04:14 PM~19192077
> *I know his works great, but folks are selling two pump setups for the same price.
> *


*
yeah but thats with baby adels,tactairs,#4 or #6 zig zags.This setup has #8 hydroaires,#8 zig zag and its all era correct except a fitting or two PLUS I have proof in the form of a video that it works.Not mad at you,I just dont think you know what you are looking at and I dont mean that in a disrespectful way.*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 06:25 PM~19193098
> *thought he had a green car.
> *


*
adjust the color on your monitor cause the 50 looks green in that vid to me*


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 29 2010, 09:27 PM~19193123
> *
> yeah but thats with baby adels,tactairs,#4 or #6 zig zags.This setup has #8 hydroaires,#8 zig zag and its all era correct except a fitting or two PLUS I have proof in the form of a video that it works.Not mad at you,I just dont think you know what you are looking at and I dont mean that in a disrespectful way.
> *


that's why I am asking homie. So what all comes with it? Got a list?


----------



## Dreamer62

hey Airbone, I still have that 777 set up. PM for details :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 06:34 PM~19193176
> *that's why I am asking homie. So what all comes with it? Got a list?
> *


*
1-rebuilt 777 pump 
2-good used #8 hydroaires(I used them 1st in my 53 about 15 years ago)
1-#8 zig zag(was nos when installed)
1-a6 era correct oxygen tank
1-small filter(was nos when installed)
all fittings
switch panel with cord already prewired
this is a plug and play setup,all you supply is the cyl's/cups/donuts,hoses and bateries/cabels/racks.*


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 29 2010, 09:43 PM~19193265
> *
> 1-rebuilt 777 pump
> 2-good used #8 hydroaires(I used them 1st in my 53 about 15 years ago)
> 1-#8 zig zag(was nos when installed)
> 1-a6 era correct oxygen tank
> 1-small filter(was nos when installed)
> all fittings
> switch panel with cord already prewired
> this is a plug and play setup,all you supply is the cyl's/cups/donuts,hoses and bateries/cabels/racks.
> *


not bad. Let me see what's happening in a couple months. I would probably set mine up like yours. Did you hide the cylinders in the rear?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 06:51 PM~19193353
> *not bad. Let me see what's happening in a couple months. I would probably set mine up like yours. Did you hide the cylinders in the rear?
> *


*yes*


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 29 2010, 09:52 PM~19193367
> *yes
> *


24 volts? Is the solenoid coming with it?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 29 2010, 09:27 PM~19193123
> *
> yeah but thats with baby adels,tactairs,#4 or #6 zig zags.This setup has #8 hydroaires,#8 zig zag and its all era correct except a fitting or two PLUS I have proof in the form of a video that it works.Not mad at you,I just dont think you know what you are looking at and I dont mean that in a disrespectful way.
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 29 2010, 06:55 PM~19193402
> *24 volts? Is the solenoid coming with it?
> *


*no,car is 36 v but sorry, solenoid not going with it.Edmund gave me the solenoid and I dont sell stuff that was givin to me.*


----------



## milkbone

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

I thought this was a no classifieds forum...? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2010, 11:03 AM~19199272
> *I thought this was a no classifieds forum...? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


I asked for advise and they threw ideas at me. I will PM from now on.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2010, 10:03 AM~19199272
> *I thought this was a no classifieds forum...? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## 1229




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 30 2010, 08:04 AM~19199277
> *I asked for advise and they threw ideas at me. I will PM from now on.
> *



 ...I was just teasing :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2010, 03:55 PM~19201365
> * ...I was just teasing :biggrin:
> *


call you out to a dance fight after school


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 30 2010, 11:10 AM~19199311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2010, 08:03 AM~19199272
> *I thought this was a no classifieds forum...? :dunno:  :uh:
> *



classifieds are just a trend. :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2010, 07:03 AM~19199272
> *I thought this was a no classifieds forum...? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 30 2010, 10:03 AM~19199272
> *I thought this was a no classifieds forum...? :dunno:  :uh:
> *



I thought this was Pictures and Info only? :dunno:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 29 2010, 09:26 PM~19195755
> *no,car is 36 v but sorry, solenoid not going with it.Edmund gave me the solenoid and I dont sell stuff that was givin to me.
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 30 2010, 10:19 PM~19205200
> *
> *



Hey edmund can you post some of the pics you posted on the old thread?
my comps took a dive and lost all the pics.


----------



## Rod Stewart

had lunch with a legend today - the one and only King of Pearl.

you all should see the set up he is working on.... :wow: it would make DIPPINIT cry for days (breathable oxygen tanks, pilot seat with fuctioning hud display, cruise missiles)

ps, thanks for the murano's Jeff!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 1 2010, 05:04 PM~19211570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with a legend today - the one and only King of Pearl.
> 
> you all should see the set up he is working on....  :wow: it would make DIPPINIT cry for days (breathable oxygen tanks, pilot seat with fuctioning hud display, cruise missiles)
> 
> ps, thanks for the murano's Jeff!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FoxCustom

bump


----------



## touchdowntodd

page 3 not acceptable....

bump for the good shit


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 1 2010, 03:04 PM~19211570
> *
> had lunch with a legend today - the one and only King of Pearl.
> 
> you all should see the set up he is working on....  :wow: it would make DIPPINIT cry for days (breathable oxygen tanks, pilot seat with fuctioning hud display, cruise missiles)
> 
> ps, thanks for the murano's Jeff!!  :cheesy:
> *













He was not showing off his Tattoo that day , HUH?


----------



## touchdowntodd

lmao abel u are hilarious


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 5 2010, 08:36 PM~19249038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was not showing off his Tattoo that day , HUH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have multiple disguises :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 6 2010, 10:25 AM~19251619
> *I have multiple SCREEN NAMES :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 6 2010, 08:28 AM~19251638
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Dec 6 2010, 10:31 AM~19251650
> *:uh:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 6 2010, 08:25 AM~19251619
> *I have multiple PERSONALITIES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 5 2010, 09:36 PM~19249038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was not showing off his Tattoo that day , HUH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 5 2010, 09:36 PM~19249038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was not showing off his Tattoo that day , HUH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wtf!?

you tellin' me that is the same guy? :wow: 

the gray hair piece threw me off....


----------



## FoxCustom

gotta bring this back from page 3 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd




----------



## leo161

[/quote]
:wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

>


:wave:
[/quote]

Sup Leo :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

BORED...took a few quick pics.
































this should be DIPPINIT's favorite.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2010, 05:00 PM~19286629
> *BORED...took a few quick pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should be DIPPINIT's favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ok got me, but they are still aluminum AC, not steel china :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2010, 09:16 PM~19286773
> *ok got me, but they are still aluminum AC, not steel china :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 9 2010, 08:44 PM~19287013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2010, 06:56 PM~19287089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that lil guy is gonna hurt himself :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 9 2010, 11:59 PM~19289005
> *that lil guy is gonna hurt himself  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Matt Damon

TTT


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 9 2010, 05:44 PM~19287013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im just starting debate to get AC exciting again. now go grab some popcorn and enjoy the show :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2010, 11:32 AM~19291859
> *Im just starting debate to get AC exciting again. now go grab some popcorn and enjoy the show :biggrin:
> *


this shits like WWF. all the fights are rehearsed, scripted and fake.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2010, 12:32 PM~19291859
> *Im just starting debate to get AC exciting again. now go grab some popcorn and enjoy the show :biggrin:
> *



:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 10 2010, 12:13 PM~19292147
> *:drama: :drama: :drama:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2010, 09:32 AM~19291859
> *Im just starting debate to get AC exciting again. now go grab some popcorn and enjoy the show :biggrin:
> *



got mine!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 9 2010, 08:16 PM~19286773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok got me, but they are still aluminum AC, not steel china :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 08:44 PM~19287013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 08:56 PM~19287089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JustRite_@Dec 9 2010, 11:59 PM~19289005
> *that lil guy is gonna hurt himself  :cheesy:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 29 2010, 04:18 PM~19191664
> *buy jaimes.... nice setup, proven, nice parts, and 1 pump like you want
> 
> id rather have 777s over 280s personally.. love mine
> *


whats diff ?

pics?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 22 2010, 10:41 PM~19138313
> *Has anybody clear coated polished aluminum?
> 
> If not whats the best way to preserve that fresh polish look?
> *


zoops

urethan clear coat will also work just fine

Powdercoat clear coat as well.

or annodize but it tends to loose its shine a bot more


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 16 2010, 01:01 PM~19082517
> *Sooooooo.. Whats cracking  :cheesy:
> *


aluminum CCE blocks

:dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2010, 08:53 AM~19300010
> *aluminum CCE blocks
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2010, 08:53 AM~19300010
> *aluminum CCE blocks
> 
> :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo

have a question

what is the name for these green tanks?

the yellows are A6? is it?

i like how the green ones look. wonderign the dimensions on them...and how much they hold.


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2010, 11:08 AM~19300439
> *have a question
> 
> what is the name for these green tanks?
> 
> the yellows are A6? is it?
> 
> i like how the green ones look. wonderign the dimensions on them...and how much they hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had 4 of those that i sold them, dont remember the dimension right off, but do remember when i measured them that it wold take 1 tank to fill 1 cylinder.


----------



## Badass93

i have this pic:


----------



## Kelo

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 11 2010, 11:46 PM~19305370
> *i have this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have those tanks :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Dec 12 2010, 04:35 AM~19305897
> *I have those tanks :biggrin:
> *


the exact same ones. :biggrin:


----------



## slo

So then these are not ideal to use on a full size car or won't hold much fluid? What would their name or part no. be or what do I look for them as.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 11 2010, 08:42 PM~19302996
> *i had 4 of those that i sold them, dont remember the dimension right off, but do remember when i measured them that it wold take 1 tank to fill 1 cylinder.
> *


duck tape two of them together per pump. Or Teflon 4 together.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 11 2010, 08:42 PM~19302996
> *i had 4 of those that i sold them, dont remember the dimension right off, but do remember when i measured them that it wold take 1 tank to fill 1 cylinder.
> *



Are those smaller than the ones in old 63?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 12 2010, 03:36 PM~19308047
> *Are those smaller than the ones in old 63?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 12 2010, 05:00 PM~19308215
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING AT THOSE PICS I THINK I HAD THE 2ND ONE FROM THE LEFT


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 12 2010, 03:00 PM~19308215
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes like the dirst one, maybe the second one but i like how the slim ones look just looking to see of they can be used ... any info?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 12 2010, 02:10 PM~19307501
> *So then these are not ideal to use on a full size car or won't hold much fluid? What would their name or part no.  be or what do I look for them as.
> *


they will work perfect. you just need 4 of them, perfect if you are building a 4 pump setup.


i know of a BADASS 58 that is using them soon.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 12 2010, 05:45 PM~19308950
> *LOOKING AT THOSE PICS I THINK I HAD THE 2ND ONE FROM THE LEFT
> *


yea motherfucker, you had the 2nd from the left. :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2010, 09:03 AM~19313749
> *yea motherfucker, you had the 2nd from the left. :cheesy:
> *



Hey fuckface is it snowing there


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 13 2010, 11:17 AM~19314401
> *Hey fuckface is it snowing there
> *


hell fucking no. im glad too. but its cold as nun pussy here though.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2010, 11:34 AM~19314487
> *hell fucking no. im glad too. but its cold as nun pussy here though.
> *


"Cold as nun pussy" ....I'll have to use that this winter :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Dec 13 2010, 06:41 PM~19317227
> *"Cold as nun pussy" ....I'll have to use that this winter :biggrin:
> *


Well get to using it cause it sure felt like winter here today.


----------



## rag61




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2010, 06:02 AM~19313748
> *they will work perfect. you just need 4 of them, perfect if you are building a 4 pump setup.
> i know of a BADASS 58 that is using them soon.
> *


thanks j .. hey pm me your number i got a new phone and lost your contact...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 09:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 07:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Beautiful...nice job, Johnny!


----------



## touchdowntodd

jesus CHRIST taht setup is amazing


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 06:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks damn good. 

Hey remember when the A.C. topic had pictures like this..... a lot of them. Man those were the days


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 09:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really don't like engraving but this is Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2010, 03:09 AM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 09:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL SETUP JOHNNY.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 08:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That's impressive


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 07:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great combo of crome and paint, Looks Amazing. I usually dont like set ups with alot of chrome (parts seem to get lost in all the reflections) I think the engraving really helps with that issue.


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 13 2010, 09:23 PM~19319949
> * Beautiful...nice job, Johnny!
> *


thanks abel.


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2010, 06:23 AM~19322260
> *BEAUTIFUL SETUP JOHNNY.
> *


thanks jason.i need to come up to  your place one weekend and check u out bro!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2010, 09:16 PM~19327662
> *thanks jason.i need to come up to   your place one weekend and check u out bro!
> *


anytime bro.



i need to ride down to your place sometime too. im in hibernation mode now, its too cold to think right now. :cheesy:


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 08:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW! :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2010, 01:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats, 
that is a real work of art...
Jay...


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 06:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE, I like the chrome border on the table
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed

The details on that setup are beautiful :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 09:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:worship: :worship:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:24 PM~17003928
> *:boink:  :boink:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 15 2010, 08:54 AM~19332213
> *NICE, I like the chrome border on the table
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dippinit..seen your setup at the supershow!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: sweet!!!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 15 2010, 02:34 PM~19334876
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 06:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ONE NICE SET UP . NICE JOB JOHNNY
:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 15 2010, 07:21 PM~19336261
> *thanks
> *



any pics of the ride?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 15 2010, 02:03 PM~19335157
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*very,very nice!*


----------



## milkbone

NICE SET UP JOHNNY


----------



## Mr Impala

looks nice johnny you do some bad ass shit, only thing i would have done different is that big hardline i would have put 90's on em and made that line smaller that big line looks out of place and that was the first thing that caught my eye and it shouldnt be. just my .02


----------



## Mr Impala

lil disclaimer, i in no way am talking bad about his setup i love it i am just giving him my opinion so before everyone on here goes and says im talking shit or whatever its just a suggestion and in no way am i talking bad. This has been brought to you by the committee for a hater free LIL Thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2010, 02:50 PM~19343509
> *lil disclaimer, i in no way am talking bad about his setup i love it i am just giving him my opinion so before everyone on here goes and says im talking shit or whatever its just a suggestion and in no way am i talking bad. This has been brought to you by the committee for a hater free LIL Thanks and have a nice day!
> *


hater :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 16 2010, 11:26 AM~19343787
> *hater :0
> *


yep he is :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Dec 16 2010, 03:26 PM~19343787-->
> 
> 
> 
> hater :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2010, 06:09 PM~19345022
> *yep he is :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: THEN HOW COME HE DOES NOT SPEND MORE TIME IN THE AC TOPIC




















X2 ON ALL THAT 
:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2010, 11:50 AM~19343509
> *lil disclaimer, i in no way am talking bad about his setup i love it i am just giving him my opinion so before everyone on here goes and says im talking shit or whatever its just a suggestion and in no way am i talking bad. This has been brought to you by the committee for a hater free LIL Thanks and have a nice day!
> *



Oh no, you didnt!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2010, 11:47 AM~19343493
> *looks  nice johnny you do some bad ass shit, only thing i would have done different is that big hardline i would have put 90's on em and made that line smaller that big line looks out of place and that was the first thing that caught my eye and it shouldnt be. just my .02
> *


thanks for pointing that out for me MR.IMPALA....but i think im leaving it till i build in the rest of the trunk


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 16 2010, 06:09 PM~19346470
> *Oh no, you didnt!
> *


YES he did!!!!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2010, 03:09 PM~19345022
> *yep he is :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbird

Probably a stupid question but what systems on an airplane did the pumps with the fan motors operate? It seems kind of strange to have a fan on a motor that would only be used momentarily....or did these particular motors run frequently or constantly....


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Dec 17 2010, 12:30 PM~19351916
> *Probably a stupid question but what systems on an airplane did the pumps with the fan motors operate? It seems kind of strange to have a fan on a motor that would only be used momentarily....or did these particular motors run frequently or constantly....
> *


prop feathering.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :wow: :wow: :0 :0 YOU DOING 2 MUCH LOOKS GOOD :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowbird+Dec 17 2010, 10:30 AM~19351916-->
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a stupid question but what systems on an airplane did the pumps with the fan motors operate? It seems kind of strange to have a fan on a motor that would only be used momentarily....or did these particular motors run frequently or constantly....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a dumb question at all....
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2010, 11:20 AM~19352343
> *prop feathering.
> *



Actually, the fan motor was not a feathering pump motor at all...it is a fuel pump motor. (Thats why there is a fan on it)

The guys that run fan motors ( a fuel pump motor ) adapt a feathering pump onto that motor. Some of those motors / feathering pumps do not need adapting, some do.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 17 2010, 09:18 PM~19356220
> *not a dumb question at all....
> Actually, the fan motor was not a feathering pump motor at all...it is a fuel pump motor. (Thats why there is a fan on it)
> 
> The guys that run fan motors ( a fuel pump motor ) adapt a feathering pump onto that motor. Some of those motors / feathering pumps do not need adapting, some do.
> *


I've actually been wondering that same thing. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 17 2010, 09:18 PM~19356220
> *not a dumb question at all....
> Actually, the fan motor was not a feathering pump motor at all...it is a fuel pump motor. (Thats why there is a fan on it)
> 
> The guys that run fan motors ( a fuel pump motor ) adapt a feathering pump onto that motor. Some of those motors / feathering pumps do not need adapting, some do.
> *


makes sense, i was thinking more of the pump than the motor anyway.





did you know a lot of the 280 motors werent used for prop feathering either? the GE motors like in Dannys 58 were used to transfer oil, they pump and suck. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

is this one of the fan motors used?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 08:09 PM~19318531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass.


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 17 2010, 07:18 PM~19356220
> *not a dumb question at all....
> Actually, the fan motor was not a feathering pump motor at all...it is a fuel pump motor. (Thats why there is a fan on it)
> 
> The guys that run fan motors ( a fuel pump motor ) adapt a feathering pump onto that motor. Some of those motors / feathering pumps do not need adapting, some do.
> *


thats some good info !!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2010, 08:30 PM~19356869
> *is this one of the fan motors used?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It takes a different pump head and I dont think it works as good as the others....It is pretty close to the mama rooster, though. Different flange and H/P...

I have used the brushes and rigging harness out of those motors to rebuild the Rooster motors...so they are good for parts!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2010, 08:24 PM~19356806
> *makes sense, i was thinking more of the pump than the motor anyway.
> did you know a lot of the 280 motors werent used for prop feathering either? the GE motors like in Dannys 58 were used to transfer oil, they pump and suck. :cheesy:
> *


cool! im learning all kinds of things tonight....very interesting indeed...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 12:06 AM~19357173
> *cool! im learning all kinds of things tonight....very interesting indeed...
> *


me too. Keep up the talkin homie


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 17 2010, 07:18 PM~19356220
> *not a dumb question at all....
> Actually, the fan motor was not a feathering pump motor at all...it is a fuel pump motor. (Thats why there is a fan on it)
> 
> The guys that run fan motors ( a fuel pump motor ) adapt a feathering pump onto that motor. Some of those motors / feathering pumps do not need adapting, some do.
> *


Thanks man, that makes sense, I figured it had to be on some system that ran frequently or constantly.


----------



## milkbone

SHARING INFORMATION IS LIKE POSTING PICS :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 







































































































:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 17 2010, 11:06 PM~19357171
> *It takes a different pump head and I dont think it works as good as the others....It is pretty close to the mama rooster, though. Different flange and H/P...
> 
> I have used the brushes and rigging harness out of those motors to rebuild the Rooster motors...so they are good for parts!
> *


never have been much of a FAN MOTOR fan. :cheesy: 


except for those super duper fucking cool motors Brandon has. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2010, 06:56 AM~19359260
> *never have been much of a FAN MOTOR fan. :cheesy:
> except for those super duper fucking cool motors Brandon has. :cheesy:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2010, 07:56 AM~19359260
> *never have been much of a FAN MOTOR fan. :cheesy:
> except for those super duper fucking cool motors Brandon has. :cheesy:
> *


I want super duper non fan motors! I think porky's made them for the B17 back in 95...


----------



## Rod Stewart

enough with all the technical garbage! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 18 2010, 03:07 PM~19361304
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Dec 18 2010, 03:07 PM~19361304-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 19 2010, 12:59 PM~19367209
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2010, 04:56 AM~19359260
> *never have been much of a FAN MOTOR fan. :cheesy:
> except for those super duper fucking cool motors Brandon has. :cheesy:
> *


thanks for the tech support homie!!! i ended up painting another pump...so tomorrow night its back at it..


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 19 2010, 06:13 PM~19370360
> *thanks for the tech support homie!!! i ended up painting another pump...so tomorrow night its back at it..
> *


LOOKS REALLY GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 19 2010, 09:13 PM~19370360
> *thanks for the tech support homie!!! i ended up painting another pump...so tomorrow night its back at it..
> *


good homie. let me know how its working. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2010, 04:48 AM~19373629
> *good homie. let me know how its working. :biggrin:
> *


Hi Mr Too, The Highway Man was wondering if Homie is a real word in North Carolina, and how it is pronounced? Thanks.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2010, 05:38 PM~19378147
> *Hi Mr Too, The Highway Man was wondering if Homie is a real word in North Carolina, and how it is pronounced? Thanks.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2010, 08:38 PM~19378147
> *Hi Mr Too, The Highway Man was wondering if Homie is a real word in North Carolina, and how it is pronounced? Thanks.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 19 2010, 10:16 PM~19372093
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD HOMIE.
> *


thanks


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2010, 05:48 AM~19373629
> *good homie. let me know how its working. :biggrin:
> *


got it back together :thumbsup: working smooth like it should!!!!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2010, 05:38 PM~19378147
> *Hi Mr Too, The Highway Man was wondering if Homie is a real word in North Carolina, and how it is pronounced? Thanks.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

Getting ready to plumb a few "new" parts into my 280 setup in the '59. Have a quick question though.

Has anyone ever disassembled and cleaned an Air Maze filter before? I'm positive it's the culprit to my front end dumping so SLOW.

If anyone could help, Thanks


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 20 2010, 07:38 PM~19378147
> *Hi Mr Too, The Highway Man was wondering if Homie is a real word in North Carolina, and how it is pronounced? Thanks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 18 2010, 04:20 AM~19359213
> *SHARING INFORMATION IS LIKE POSTING PICS  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: fuckin Milkbone


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump.. topics been slow


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Dec 21 2010, 07:29 AM~19383033
> *Getting ready to plumb a few "new" parts into my 280 setup in the '59. Have a quick question though.
> 
> Has anyone ever disassembled and cleaned an Air Maze filter before? I'm positive it's the culprit to my front end dumping so SLOW.
> 
> If anyone could help, Thanks
> *


Anyone out there????


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Dec 23 2010, 05:11 AM~19401395
> *Anyone out there????
> *


post pics...take out the filter element, you dont need it, they are just for looks.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 23 2010, 12:07 PM~19402220
> *post pics...take out the filter element, you dont need it, they are just for looks.
> *


then why use them?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 23 2010, 11:51 AM~19402561
> *then why use them?
> *


for looks





















































































duh! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 23 2010, 12:53 PM~19402569
> *for looks
> duh! :biggrin:
> *


like catch jars?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 23 2010, 11:59 AM~19402606
> *like catch jars?
> *


catch jars can be used for a few different reasons...


1. looks
2. because your pumps need rebuilding
3. because you dont care if your pumps need rebuilding


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 23 2010, 01:14 PM~19402719
> *catch jars can be used for a few different reasons...
> 1. looks
> 2. because your pumps need rebuilding
> 3. because you dont care if your pumps need rebuilding
> *


so no real reason just like an empty filter?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 23 2010, 12:27 PM~19402804
> *so no real reason just like an empty filter?
> *


ive used fliters with elements inside, never used, sold or installed one empty. always bought NOS filters, so they pretty much last forever and no one has ever had a problem with them.














just got to always remember, most of them are filled 1/4-1/2 way with fluid and will easily flood a work bench with nice bright red Mil-H-5606 fluid if you pull it apart. always a great idea to keep a clean drain pan handy.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 23 2010, 01:32 PM~19402833
> *ive used fliters with elements inside, never used, sold or installed one empty. always bought NOS filters, so they pretty much last forever and no one has ever had a problem with them.
> just got to always remember, most of them are filled 1/4-1/2 way with fluid and will easily flood a work bench with nice bright red Mil-H-5606 fluid if you pull it apart. always a great idea to keep a trash can handy.
> *



Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 23 2010, 01:48 PM~19403359
> *milkbone loves TATTOO-76 :biggrin:
> *


fixed, overhauled and yellow tagged.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 23 2010, 06:16 PM~19404614
> *fixed, overhauled and yellow tagged.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 23 2010, 10:14 AM~19402719
> *catch jars can be used for a few different reasons...
> 1. looks
> 2. because your pumps need rebuilding
> 3. because you dont care if your pumps need rebuilding
> *


i like # 3 myself!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 23 2010, 12:32 PM~19402833
> *ive used fliters with elements inside, never used, sold or installed one empty. always bought NOS filters, so they pretty much last forever and no one has ever had a problem with them.
> just got to always remember, most of them are filled 1/4-1/2 way with fluid and will easily flood a work bench with nice bright red Mil-H-5606 fluid if you pull it apart. always a great idea to keep a clean drain pan handy.
> *


Thanks for the advice. I guess there's really not much that can be messed in the them by taking it apart. Thanks again. I'll post some pics next week when I do it


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 23 2010, 08:59 AM~19402606
> *like catch jars?
> *


I ran a sight glass before my filter then through the catch jar


----------



## touchdowntodd




----------



## Bootykit63

:wave:


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart

merry (belated) xmas, dippinit. :naughty:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 26 2010, 02:41 PM~19423582
> *merry (belated) xmas, dippinit. :naughty:
> *


omgshca :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 26 2010, 01:04 PM~19423751
> *omgshca :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: he's MIA.


----------



## rag61

ttt :wow:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Oct 27 2010, 12:13 PM~18921828-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-firme64impala_@Oct 30 2010, 04:50 PM~18948237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when are we going to see them in the set ups????


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 29 2010, 08:31 PM~19453304
> *when are we going to see them in the set ups????
> *



When I figure out what car I am doing next....


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 29 2010, 10:33 PM~19453329
> *When I figure out what car I am doing next....
> *


a 67 Impala would be nice...............


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 29 2010, 08:33 PM~19453329
> *When I figure out what car I am doing next....
> *


the 65


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 29 2010, 08:33 PM~19453329
> *When I figure out what car I am doing next....
> *


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 29 2010, 07:33 PM~19453329
> *When I figure out what car I am doing next....
> *


*Fantasia* :x: :x: then i could see best of both worlds


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 30 2010, 07:13 PM~19462345
> *Fantasia :x:  :x: then i could see best of both worlds
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> :wow: :wow: :0 :0 YOU DOING 2 MUCH LOOKS GOOD :0 :0 :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 29 2010, 08:33 PM~19453329
> *When I figure out what car I am doing next....
> *


i thought you were retired!?


----------



## milkbone

:biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Dec 31 2010, 04:16 PM~19469772
> *:0  :wow:
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty+Dec 30 2010, 06:41 PM~19461478-->
> 
> 
> 
> the 65
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 08:13 PM~19462345
> *Fantasia :x:  :x: then i could see best of both worlds
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2010, 08:26 PM~19462530
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *



Thanks, Guys...I guess the 65 will be next...

Happy New Year, be careful out there!


----------



## lesstime

happy new year guys have fun be safe pos more pics


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 27 2010, 06:17 PM~19433037
> *:wow: he's MIA.
> *


Cool... then its safe to post this...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 04:56 PM~19475393
> *Cool... then its safe to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 29 2010, 07:31 PM~19453304
> *when are we going to see them in the set ups????
> *


It won't be for at least 3 years for me. They are for my 58 HT but I still haven't finished my 64 yet which should be done this year. If the world ends in 2012 then I guess I'll use the Adel's to open and close my coffin. LOL


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 02:56 PM~19475393
> *Cool... then its safe to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bootykit in the house! :cheesy:


----------



## 6DEUCE6

A few shots from the Majestics Picnic yesterday...


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 1 2011, 04:51 PM~19476049
> *It won't be for at least 3 years for me. They are for my 58 HT but I still haven't finished my 64 yet which should be done this year. If the world ends in 2012 then I guess I'll use the Adel's to open and close my coffin. LOL
> *


the world wont end in 2012


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Jan 2 2011, 02:36 PM~19482791
> *A few shots from the Majestics Picnic yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice............


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 2 2011, 01:40 PM~19482820
> *the world wont end in 2012
> *


Just like they said Y2k was end of world!


----------



## undr8ed

It'll end... So sell all your stuff off cheap NOW to spend the money before it ends!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

I was just playing but if N. Korea becomes trigger happy with their nukes the world may very well be different by 2012.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Jan 2 2011, 02:36 PM~19482791
> *A few shots from the Majestics Picnic yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those flowers are a nice touch. :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Jan 2 2011, 04:36 PM~19482791
> *A few shots from the Majestics Picnic yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rick's car lookin good as always

and the '59 :wow:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 2 2011, 11:38 PM~19485938
> *I was just playing but if N. Korea becomes trigger happy with their nukes the world may very well be different by 2012.
> *


hmm, like two. And they won't go very far.


----------



## lowdeville

Pulled my 777's apart awhile ago to prep for paint,the heads are seperate from the motors,I forget what was in there for a gasket(or if there was even a gasket),can I just make one out of regular gasket paper?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 3 2011, 07:35 PM~19495023
> *Pulled my 777's apart awhile ago to prep for paint,the heads are seperate from the motors,I forget what was in there for a gasket(or if there was even a gasket),can I just make one out of regular gasket paper?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 3 2011, 08:35 PM~19495023
> *Pulled my 777's apart awhile ago to prep for paint,the heads are seperate from the motors,I forget what was in there for a gasket(or if there was even a gasket),can I just make one out of regular gasket paper?
> *



made mine from teh regular black thicker paper gasket material from napa..

no issues yet


----------



## lowdeville

Cool,thanx for the info


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 02:56 PM~19475393
> *Cool... then its safe to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOOTYKIT in the house :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Jan 2 2011, 10:36 PM~19482791
> *A few shots from the Majestics Picnic yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 3 2011, 10:35 PM~19495023
> *Pulled my 777's apart awhile ago to prep for paint,the heads are seperate from the motors,I forget what was in there for a gasket(or if there was even a gasket),can I just make one out of regular gasket paper?
> *


you DONT need the gasket that goes between motor and pump, unless you have worn out pumps and need to run catch jars.



but, if you want to do it right, i have the CORRECT gaskets.


----------



## 1229

these are what the gaskets look like (that go between the pump and motor).



i have brand new ones (these are used, but its the only pic i have handy right now).


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 3 2011, 08:35 PM~19495023
> *Pulled my 777's apart awhile ago to prep for paint,the heads are seperate from the motors,I forget what was in there for a gasket(or if there was even a gasket),can I just make one out of regular gasket paper?
> *



yup...you'll be fine.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2011, 07:33 AM~19498517
> *you DONT need the gasket that goes between motor and pump, unless you have worn out pumps and need to run catch jars.
> but, if you want to do it right, i have the CORRECT gaskets.
> *


If I was putting together an "authentic"looking set-up,with set-up painted to look like they were just pulled from a plane,i'd go that route,but they're getting flaked and chromed,so I'll just make a gasket and play it safe.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 4 2011, 11:44 AM~19499798
> *yup...you'll be fine.
> *


  
Was'up Abel?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 4 2011, 01:34 PM~19500157
> *If I was putting together an "authentic"looking set-up,with set-up painted to look like they were just pulled from a plane,i'd go that route,but they're getting flaked and chromed,so I'll just make a gasket and play it safe.
> *


if you are going that route, just dont use a gasket at all.



even if you make one smaller than the original, its going to serve no purpose.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2011, 12:38 PM~19500203
> *if you are going that route, just dont use a gasket at all.
> even if you make one smaller than the original, its going to serve no purpose.
> *


K,cool,got it


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 4 2011, 01:39 PM~19500212
> *K,cool,got it
> *


just remember if your pumps need to be rebuilt and bleed off, then its going to leak back there, but so will a smaller gasket.

a paper gasket isnt going to seal that because its not a perfect mating surface like the surfaces between the pump halves. thats why the original gaskets are thick and a soft material. but if you took that kind of material and cut it down to where you dont see the gasket, youre going to see a gap between the pump and motor.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 4 2011, 11:35 AM~19500181
> *
> Was'up Abel?
> *



Whats up Home Fries? Everything good?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 4 2011, 10:44 AM~19499798
> *yup...you'll be fine.
> *



what up abel... ur hard to get ahold of big brotha

hope all is well


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 4 2011, 12:59 PM~19500355
> *Whats up Home Fries? Everything good?
> *


 :biggrin: 
All good,finally getting some work in on the cars,one good thing about long cold winters.


----------



## Individualsms




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Jan 4 2011, 06:30 PM~19503660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are nice! For Sale or trade? :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 4 2011, 10:40 PM~19504575
> *Those are nice! For Sale or trade? :biggrin:
> *


I remember when a guy told be that this aint the classifieds!lol

for real though, those are nice


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 4 2011, 07:56 PM~19504765
> *I remember when a guy told be that this aint the classifieds!lol
> 
> for real though, those are nice
> *


LOL!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 4 2011, 11:52 PM~19505525
> *LOL!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Jan 4 2011, 08:30 PM~19503660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 01:56 PM~19475393
> *Cool... then its safe to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS IS ABUSE!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2011, 01:44 PM~19510593
> *THIS IS ABUSE!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2011, 10:38 AM~19500203
> *if you are going that route, just dont use a gasket at all.
> even if you make one smaller than the original, its going to serve no purpose.
> *


NO MAMMES BUEY :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2011, 01:45 PM~19510601
> *NO MAMMES BUEY :uh:
> *


YOU SPEAKA ENGRISH?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2011, 02:47 PM~19510610
> *YOU SPEAKA ENGRISH?
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2011, 10:45 AM~19510601
> *NO MAMMES GUEY :uh:
> *


Fixed it!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Jan 4 2011, 05:30 PM~19503660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2011, 11:48 AM~19500278
> *just remember if your pumps need to be rebuilt and bleed off, then its going to leak back there, but so will a smaller gasket.
> 
> a paper gasket isnt going to seal that because its not a perfect mating surface like the surfaces between the pump halves. thats why the original gaskets are thick and a soft material. but if you took that kind of material and cut it down to where you dont see the gasket, youre going to see a gap between the pump and motor.
> *


LIES


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 5 2011, 08:46 PM~19514412
> *LIES
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2011, 11:44 AM~19510593
> *THIS IS ABUSE!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *



wait till i see you again.


----------



## 1229

wow, this topic was all the way back to page 3....FINALLY its not a fad anymore. :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump... whats up homies


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 AM~19538864
> *bump bump... whats up homies
> *


How's the '63 going???


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jan 8 2011, 06:52 PM~19542867
> *How's the '63 going???
> *


sittin in my cold ass garage and lookin at my empty ass bank acct lol... its the same as its been since teh top was painted

probably all i will get this year is a few things, keep drivin it, and save towards body paint and trim redone

hows ur car man!?


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 8 2011, 11:02 PM~19543943
> *sittin in my cold ass garage and lookin at my empty ass bank acct lol... its the same as its been since teh top was painted
> 
> probably all i will get this year is a few things, keep drivin it, and save towards body paint and trim redone
> 
> hows ur car man!?
> *


That's all you can do is just keep it going and making it better.

The '59 is good. It runs and drives now, I'm started on the body work and just finalizing a few things on my setup. Gonna try to have the whole car blocked out and sealed by the summer...then final paint next winter.


----------



## touchdowntodd

ooo that sounds good man.. any new pics? any pics with the HAs on?


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 10 2011, 12:57 PM~19555795
> *ooo that sounds good man.. any new pics? any pics with the HAs on?
> *


Thanks, yeah, I don't have the HA's on yet but when I get those and the slowdowns in I'll take a few pics


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 10 2011, 08:44 PM~19562035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, i like the layout


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 10 2011, 08:44 PM~19562035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:44 PM~19562035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!  
What kind of tanks are those?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 11 2011, 01:32 PM~19566180
> *Nice!
> What kind of tanks are those?
> *


they look like paintball gun tanks.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2011, 12:34 PM~19566199
> *they look like paintball gun tanks.
> *


 :dunno: 
Just asking,didn't look aircraft


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 11 2011, 07:20 PM~19568977
> *:dunno:
> Just asking,didn't look aircraft
> *


could be some kind of small fire extinguisher too. i used to spend hours on ebay looking for small tanks like that, seen a lot of different types.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 11 2011, 12:44 AM~19562035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


slowdown handles on the tank plugs. Why has this never been done? Great fucking idea!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 11 2011, 07:33 PM~19569088
> *slowdown handles on the tank plugs. Why has this never been done? Great fucking idea!
> *


it has been done. :uh:


----------



## 1229

slowdown handle on tank filler...
















there is at least one more that had that, but i cant remember which setup it was.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 10 2011, 11:44 PM~19562035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:44 PM~19562035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Not dissing but arnt we getting from the OG look or concept??????????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 12 2011, 12:48 AM~19572007
> *Not dissing but arnt we getting from the OG look or concept??????????
> *


gotta question for everyone in this topic.




what would sell better/faster and what would be more desirable if it were for sell (PRE-BUILT).



1. an all original setup (gloss black pumps, blue fittings, maybe a few chrome parts, polished stainless or cad plated hardware, natural finish check valves and slowdowns, natural finish Adex dumps)


2. a custom setup (chrome motors, polished pumpheads, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, chrome check valves and slowdowns, polish/chrome Adex)


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 07:34 AM~19573345
> *gotta question for everyone in this topic.
> what would sell better/faster and what would be more desirable if it were for sell (PRE-BUILT).
> 1. an all original setup (gloss black pumps, blue fittings, maybe a few chrome parts, polished stainless or cad plated hardware, natural finish check valves and slowdowns, natural finish Adex dumps)
> 2. a custom setup (chrome motors, polished pumpheads, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, chrome check valves and slowdowns, polish/chrome Adex)
> *


1


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 05:34 AM~19573345
> *gotta question for everyone in this topic.
> what would sell better/faster and what would be more desirable if it were for sell (PRE-BUILT).
> 1. an all original setup (gloss black pumps, blue fittings, maybe a few chrome parts, polished stainless or cad plated hardware, natural finish check valves and slowdowns, natural finish Adex dumps)
> 2. a custom setup (chrome motors, polished pumpheads, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, chrome check valves and slowdowns, polish/chrome Adex)
> *


1 if your building a stock car.
2 If you are building a Lowrider.


----------



## undr8ed

Depends on timeframe for build, car it's going into, and pricetag...

My $.02


----------



## Raza505

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 06:34 AM~19573345
> *gotta question for everyone in this topic.
> what would sell better/faster and what would be more desirable if it were for sell (PRE-BUILT).
> 1. an all original setup (gloss black pumps, blue fittings, maybe a few chrome parts, polished stainless or cad plated hardware, natural finish check valves and slowdowns, natural finish Adex dumps)
> 2. a custom setup (chrome motors, polished pumpheads, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, chrome check valves and slowdowns, polish/chrome Adex)
> *


1! So it can be built to my own preference.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by undr8ed+Jan 12 2011, 10:34 AM~19573816-->
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on timeframe for build, car it's going into, and pricetag...
> 
> My $.02
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what if the setup is ready to ship, no waiting.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raza505_@Jan 12 2011, 10:45 AM~19573895
> *1! So it can be built to my own preference.
> *


are you saying you would rebuild the setup to your preference, or that the original style setup IS your preference.


----------



## Raza505

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 09:05 AM~19574048
> *what if the setup is ready to ship, no waiting.
> are you saying you would rebuild the setup to your preference, or that the original style setup IS your preference.
> *


Original is my preference


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jan 11 2011, 05:33 PM~19569088-->
> 
> 
> 
> slowdown handles on the tank plugs. Why has this never been done? Great fucking idea!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2011, 06:12 PM~19569401
> *it has been done. :uh:
> *



:roflmao:

everything has been done before.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 09:05 AM~19574048
> *what if the setup is ready to ship, no waiting.
> are you saying you would rebuild the setup to your preference, or that the original style setup IS your preference.
> *



Then it would depend on the next 2 criteria...


Look at it like this: how many times have you had a build plan in your head, started on it, and changed your mind? Even the smallest things have the potential to end up changing the entire outcome...


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 09:34 AM~19573345
> *gotta question for everyone in this topic.
> what would sell better/faster and what would be more desirable if it were for sell (PRE-BUILT).
> 1. an all original setup (gloss black pumps, blue fittings, maybe a few chrome parts, polished stainless or cad plated hardware, natural finish check valves and slowdowns, natural finish Adex dumps)
> 2. a custom setup (chrome motors, polished pumpheads, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, chrome check valves and slowdowns, polish/chrome Adex)
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 12 2011, 03:39 PM~19576169
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## slo

1.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2011, 07:15 PM~19569426
> *slowdown handle on tank filler...
> there is at least one more that had that, but i cant remember which setup it was.
> *


whats the action?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 09:34 AM~19573345
> *gotta question for everyone in this topic.
> what would sell better/faster and what would be more desirable if it were for sell (PRE-BUILT).
> 1. an all original setup (gloss black pumps, blue fittings, maybe a few chrome parts, polished stainless or cad plated hardware, natural finish check valves and slowdowns, natural finish Adex dumps)
> 2. a custom setup (chrome motors, polished pumpheads, chrome fittings, chrome hardware, chrome check valves and slowdowns, polish/chrome Adex)
> *


1


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2011, 11:17 AM~19573713
> *1 if your building a stock car.
> 2 If you are building a Lowrider.
> *


I dig your car and setup but Chrome doesn't make a car a good lowrider. A painted, natural looking setup can be just as attractive.


----------



## azmurh

Isnt the set-up for the person who wants it rather than staying within the lines or OG people make custom setup to their liking I think that is what makes it unique and is what makes us lowriders we bend the rules and go beyond the normality.....


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 12 2011, 05:40 PM~19577177
> *whats the action?
> *


huh?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 12 2011, 06:30 PM~19577554
> *I dig your car and setup but Chrome doesn't make a car a good lowrider. A painted, natural looking setup can be just as attractive.
> *


i think what Mr Init is trying to say is....if you are building a stock/original style car then an original style setup is appropriate, but if you are building a custom lowriding, then a custom setup should go with it.



then again, he might just be an asshole. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 05:44 PM~19578251
> *i think what Mr Init is trying to say is....if you are building a stock/original style car then an original style setup is appropriate, but if you are building a custom lowriding, then a custom setup should go with it.
> then again, he might just be an asshole. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I would concur to both statements :biggrin: :biggrin: Its all love Brandon :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2011, 06:12 PM~19569401
> *it has been done. :uh:
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jan 12 2011, 03:30 PM~19577554-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dig your car and setup but Chrome doesn't make a car a good lowrider. A painted, natural looking setup can be just as attractive.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 04:44 PM~19578251
> *i think what Mr Init is trying to say is....if you are building a stock/original style car then an original style setup is appropriate, but if you are building a custom lowriding, then a custom setup should go with it.
> then again, he might just be an asshole. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: 
And mine barely has any chrome. :biggrin: 
I had a stock car for a long time. I love that look also


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 04:44 PM~19578251
> *i think what Mr Init is trying to say is....if you are building a stock/original style car then an original style setup is appropriate, but if you are building a custom lowriding, then a custom setup should go with it.
> then again, he might just be an asshole. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ill take "he might just be an asshole" for $600 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

i love the natural finish, but i also am building a stock style car with some touches... if i was full custom i would probably like full candy/chrome/polished...

but my car is a little more basic looking and a little more old school ish.. '

different shit for different people and styles...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 13 2011, 08:47 AM~19584054
> *i love the natural finish, but i also am building a stock style car with some touches... if i was full custom i would probably like full candy/chrome/polished...
> 
> but my car is a little more basic looking and a little more old school ish.. '
> 
> different shit for different people and styles...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 04:56 PM~19475393
> *Cool... then its safe to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2011, 07:36 PM~19579419
> *:yes:  :yes:
> And mine barely has any chrome.  :biggrin:
> I had a stock car for a long time. I love that look also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dude, that was tony parker's car! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

R.I.P to the Aircraft Hydraulics Thread, You were popular for a minute but the fad has now passed. Days go by without any post, and pictures of setups have been BANNED! All we have left is a picture of Tony Parker's car and a bunch of Catch Jars


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 16 2011, 12:19 PM~19611442
> *R.I.P to the Aircraft Hydraulics Thread, You were popular for a minute but the fad has now passed. Days go by without any post, and pictures of setups have been BANNED! All we have left is a picture of Tony Parker's car and a bunch of Catch Jars
> *



WTF are aircraft hydraulics?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 16 2011, 01:19 PM~19611442
> *R.I.P to the Aircraft Hydraulics Thread, You were popular for a minute but the fad has now passed. Days go by without any post, and pictures of setups have been BANNED! All we have left is a picture of Tony Parker's car and a bunch of Catch Jars
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 






MAYBE MR TOO CAN POST SOMETHING HE IS WORKING ON :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

here some OG 777's - well OG off the plane.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 16 2011, 01:42 PM~19611880
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> MAYBE MR TOO CAN POST SOMETHING HE IS WORKING ON  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 16 2011, 09:19 AM~19611442
> *R.I.P to the Aircraft Hydraulics Thread, You were popular for a minute but the fad has now passed. Days go by without any post, and pictures of setups have been BANNED! All we have left is a picture of Tony Parker's car and a bunch of Catch Jars
> *


yes it was a fad. Im over it also


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 16 2011, 01:42 PM~19611880
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> MAYBE MR TOO CAN POST SOMETHING HE IS WORKING ON  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Posting is against the LAW :angry:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 16 2011, 04:18 PM~19612717
> *yes it was a fad. Im over it also
> *



Maybe M.C Hammer pants will come back to style :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 16 2011, 04:46 PM~19612882
> *Maybe M.C Hammer pants will come back to style  :cheesy:
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 08:44 PM~19578251
> *then again, he might just be an asshole. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 

That is like the pot calling the kettle black 


















:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 16 2011, 01:57 PM~19611935
> *here some OG 777's - well OG off the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Somebody needs to tell edmunds costoms that he could get a ticket for posting pictures of Aircraft :0 


























:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 16 2011, 03:46 PM~19612882
> *Maybe M.C Hammer pants will come back to style  :cheesy:
> *


They went out? :wow: :happysad:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 16 2011, 08:12 PM~19614016
> *They went out? :wow:  :happysad:
> *



Not according to these guys :cheesy:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 16 2011, 02:18 PM~19612717
> *yes it was a fad. Im over it also
> *


Me 2. Im selling my Rollinaround setup.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 16 2011, 09:07 PM~19615000
> *Me 2. Im selling my Rollinaround setup.
> *


Where'd chumlee go anyway?
He get locked up for bad tatts? :scrutinize:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 16 2011, 08:11 PM~19615036
> *Where'd chumlee go anyway?
> He get locked up for bad tatts? :scrutinize:
> *



He has his own tattoo program


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 16 2011, 10:11 PM~19615036
> *Where'd chumlee go anyway?
> He get locked up for bad tatts? :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

some guy in pomona was trying to sell me some pescos "supposedley" rebuilt. now im no expert...but when did american airlines start rebuilding pescos? thats what kind of yellow tag he had on there.

there was another guy from oldies selling some stuff for real cheap. i forgot to go back and pick up a few things.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2011, 06:43 PM~19578227
> *huh?
> *


does it have a function there?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 17 2011, 01:14 AM~19616973
> *does it have a function there?
> *


just for looks.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 16 2011, 08:11 PM~19615036
> *Where'd chumlee go anyway?
> He get locked up for bad tatts? :scrutinize:
> *



LMFAO!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 16 2011, 08:11 PM~19615036
> *Where'd chumlee go anyway?
> He get locked up for bad tatts? :scrutinize:
> *


*word has it that he is trailer park living these days.........not only did the bank take his bike,they took his home also.........*


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 17 2011, 07:52 PM~19622472
> *word has it that he is trailer park living these days.........not only did the bank take his bike,they took his home also.........
> *



:0 :0


----------



## oldiescc52

LOOKING FOR THIS PART FOR EEMCO MOTOR. IF ANYONE HAS SOME LMK


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 16 2011, 08:11 PM~19615036
> *Where'd chumlee go anyway?
> He get locked up for bad tatts? :scrutinize:
> *


I heard a rumor that he got busted in south America... Smuggling catch jars in his butt. And that he will be featured in a future episode of "locked up abroad" but that's just a rumor :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jan 17 2011, 08:35 PM~19625590
> *LOOKING FOR THIS PART FOR EEMCO MOTOR. IF ANYONE HAS SOME LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



there was a guy yesterday who had 3 eemco's at his spot. dont know if he sold them.they seemed to be complete.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 16 2011, 10:11 PM~19615036
> *Where'd chumlee go anyway?
> He get locked up for bad tatts? :scrutinize:
> *


holy shit.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=109275


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol @ chumlee


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 18 2011, 12:08 AM~19626732
> *Smuggling catch jars in his butt.
> *


What's he gonna do with that many catch jars? :wow:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 17 2011, 05:52 PM~19622472
> *word has it that he is trailer park living these days.........not only did the bank take his bike,they took his home also.........
> *


 :0 
Well that sucks :happysad:


----------



## 1229

found this topic on page 3.


:angel: :angel:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 16 2011, 11:27 PM~19615941
> *some guy in pomona was trying to sell me some pescos "supposedley" rebuilt. now im no expert...but when did american airlines start rebuilding pescos? thats what kind of yellow tag he had on there.
> 
> there was another guy from oldies selling some stuff for real cheap. i forgot to go back and pick up a few things.
> *


CR Smith from American Airlines had a lot to do with the development of the DC-3 aircraft and American Airlines started flying them in 1936.


so..............it could be true, depending on the date that is listed on the tag, then again, could be bullshit.


----------



## 41bowtie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 41bowtie, prewar_gm_access


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2011, 12:12 PM~19650168
> *CR Smith from American Airlines had a lot to do with the development of the DC-3 aircraft and American Airlines started flying them in 1936.
> so..............it could be true, depending on the date that is listed on the tag, then again, could be bullshit.
> *



for the price it seemed to good to be true....the pescos looked like the seller on ebay aircraftstocks junk.


----------



## implala66

slowly my set up is getting built....................


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 20 2011, 08:58 PM~19653260
> *for the price it seemed to good to be true....the pescos looked like the seller on ebay aircraftstocks junk.
> *


you mean shit that was already salvage then got stuck under water in a flood??


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2011, 11:14 PM~19654103
> *you mean shit that was already salvage then got stuck under water in a flood??
> *


they sell complete shit. four years or so ago I asked for specific parts and they sent pics of equipment that looked like it was tossed out of the fucking plane.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 20 2011, 10:17 PM~19654143
> *they sell complete shit. four years or so ago I asked for specific parts and they sent pics of equipment that looked like it was tossed out of the fucking plane.
> *


i guess they have it shipped AIR MAIL.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2011, 10:18 PM~19654163
> *i guess they have it shipped AIR MAIL.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jan 20 2011, 07:14 PM~19654103-->
> 
> 
> 
> you mean shit that was already salvage then got stuck under water in a flood??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Jan 20 2011, 07:17 PM~19654143
> *they sell complete shit. four years or so ago I asked for specific parts and they sent pics of equipment that looked like it was tossed out of the fucking plane.
> *



thats why i said JUNK, someone who really knows nothing about aircraft. could be easily mislead into buying junk like that. ive been there before and chalked it up as a loss.


----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## tito5050




----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Jan 22 2011, 06:13 PM~19668470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!


----------



## thetava

...


----------



## thetava

Hey can someone give me some info on who to contact to rebuild hydro air #8 candles or if you can do it yourself help would be appreciated thanks if you dont want to derail this thread could you pm me.


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 20 2011, 09:07 PM~19654031
> *slowly my set up is getting built....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone know where i can get a dump like that have one alredy need one more


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Jan 24 2011, 11:31 AM~19681558
> *anyone know where i can get a dump like that have one alredy need one more
> *


Edmund Custom Hydraulics had some for sale some time back.....


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 24 2011, 11:34 AM~19682009
> *Edmund Custom Hydraulics had some for sale some time back.....
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 20 2011, 06:58 PM~19653260
> *for the price it seemed to good to be true....the pescos looked like the seller on ebay aircraftstocks junk.
> *


U going to Turlock swap meet next weekend? I'll be taking a bunch of stuff out there. Stop by for a burrito  hope to see you there Space DD-4 and DD-5


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 20 2011, 11:19 AM~19649173
> *found this topic on page 3.
> :angel:  :angel:
> *



dippinit doesn't have internet access right now. :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2011, 12:05 AM~19708879
> *dippinit doesn't have internet access right now.  :happysad:
> *


so we lost like 8 people from this topic???????????


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 27 2011, 08:10 AM~19711046
> *so we lost like 8 people from this topic???????????
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jan 20 2011, 11:19 AM~19649173-->
> 
> 
> 
> found this topic on page 3.
> :angel:  :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 06:10 AM~19711046
> *so we lost like 8 people from this topic???????????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Jan 27 2011, 11:30 AM~19713052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

whats up abel


----------



## Rod Stewart

lmao!

i think it's only a temporary loss.

i can bring some other people in here if need be. :biggrin: 

hey abel, can i post something for sale?


----------



## Bootykit63

:wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 27 2011, 08:10 AM~19711046
> *so we lost like 8 people from this topic???????????
> *



:wave:


----------



## FoxCustom

Still Here :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

sorry dudes, one shameless plug is all i ask. :happysad: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579211


----------



## TOPFAN

:uh:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 24 2011, 04:45 PM~19685120
> *U going to Turlock swap meet next weekend?  I'll be taking a bunch of stuff out there.  Stop by for a burrito  hope to see you there  Space DD-4 and DD-5
> *


ill let you know about the Fusion visor by next week.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 29 2011, 02:47 PM~19731599
> *ill let you know about the  Fusion visor by next week.
> *


thats fulton


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2011, 07:59 PM~19733133
> *thats fulton
> *


My bad pinche phone LMAO


----------



## 41bowtie

>


----------



## kraz13

> :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:
Click to expand...


----------



## THUGGNASTY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGGNASTY, *TOPFAN*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 30 2011, 10:55 AM~19736739
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THUGGNASTY, TOPFAN
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FoxCustom

> Nice PUMPS!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 28 2011, 06:07 PM~19725180
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 09:54 PM~19773034
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 3 2011, 12:40 AM~19773619
> *:wave:
> *


Waddup?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2011, 06:39 AM~19775649
> *Waddup?
> *


Nuttin'.... quiet in here


----------



## Bootykit63

:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

:scrutinize: 















:420:


----------



## baghdady

:rimshot:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 18 2011, 12:08 AM~19626732
> *I heard a rumor that he got busted in south America... Smuggling catch jars in his butt. And that he will be featured in a future episode of "locked up abroad" but that's just a rumor :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



:loco:


----------



## 1229

ttt from page 4.


:angel: :angel:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 8 2011, 12:25 PM~19817363
> *ttt from page 4.
> :angel:  :angel:
> *



You start on your 2 week project yet?


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 8 2011, 11:58 AM~19817590
> *You start on your 2 week project yet?
> *


fuck yeah, almost finished. :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 8 2011, 02:03 PM~19818062
> *fuck yeah, almost finished. :cheesy:
> *




PICS AND BE BANNED :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 8 2011, 03:50 PM~19819275
> *PICS AND BE BANNED  :angry:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 8 2011, 12:50 PM~19819275
> *PICS AND BE BANNED  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 8 2011, 03:50 PM~19819275
> *PICS AND BE BANNED  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:happysad: the only pic i have.


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Are those for sale :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

no, sir! 

these are mine.


----------



## undr8ed

I wonder how many pages this topic would be without the 

 

:biggrin: 

 

:thumbsup: 

:wave: 







:dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 9 2011, 06:05 PM~19828955
> *I wonder how many pages this topic would be without the
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:
> :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 9 2011, 05:05 PM~19828955
> *I wonder how many pages this topic would be without the
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:
> :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:werd:


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Oh I c just a teaser huh :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Feb 9 2011, 05:36 PM~19829156-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Feb 9 2011, 06:39 PM~19829619
> *:werd:
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin: 

 

:thumbsup: 

:wave: 

:dunno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

:boink: :naughty: :squint: :h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm: 


:loco:


----------



## baghdady

:420:


----------



## 1229

:werd:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 10 2011, 11:55 AM~19835692
> *:werd:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 10 2011, 01:22 PM~19836247
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 10 2011, 02:01 PM~19836478
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 10 2011, 07:39 PM~19838336
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 3 2011, 10:43 PM~19783695
> *:scrutinize:
> :420:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

OH SHIT did I just click into OFF TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 10 2011, 10:21 PM~19841502
> *OH SHIT did I just  click into OFF TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## baghdady




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 11 2011, 03:45 AM~19842771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

so true. lol


----------



## TOPFAN

Rescued from page 3! :happysad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 14 2011, 11:19 AM~19865692
> *Rescued from page 3! :happysad:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin: Good rescue TOPFAN


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 14 2011, 03:52 PM~19867838
> *:biggrin:  Good rescue TOPFAN
> *


if this topics falls any further, its going to land in OFF TOPIC. :angry:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2011, 04:55 PM~19867869
> *if this topics falls any further, its going to land in OFF TOPIC. :angry:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2011, 01:55 PM~19867869
> *if this topics falls any further, its going to land in OFF TOPIC. :angry:
> *



you say that like it's a bad thing. :happysad:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 15 2011, 08:34 AM~19874519
> *you say that like it's a bad thing.  :happysad:
> *



Off Topic is where all the misfits hid out at, or some of us that aint got nothing better to do but just hang out there.

Shit it seems like there is people in there that dont even do anything else on this site but live in there.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 15 2011, 09:01 AM~19874710
> *Off Topic is where all the misfits hid out at, or some of us that aint got nothing better to do but just hang out there.
> 
> Shit it seems like there is people in there that dont even do anything else on this site but live in there.
> *



:ugh:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 15 2011, 08:51 PM~19878411
> *:ugh:
> *





HOW MANY TOPICS DO YOU HAVE DOWN THERE  :dunno: 



































:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 15 2011, 09:17 PM~19879116
> *HOW MANY TOPICS DO YOU HAVE DOWN THERE    :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2011, 03:55 PM~19867869
> *if this topics falls any further, its going to land in OFF TOPIC. :angry:
> *



First! Im on a boat! Amberlamps! [email protected] your topic :dunno: 


























:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 16 2011, 04:44 AM~19882149
> *First! Im on a boat! Amberlamps! [email protected] your topic  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


I see you have been practicing proper off topic "language".


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2011, 06:10 AM~19882231
> *I see you have been practicing proper off topic "language".
> *



:biggrin: Got to go somewhere. This topic has been dead  





Maybe we should lift the automatic picture ban :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 16 2011, 07:13 AM~19882279
> *:biggrin:  Got to go somewhere. This topic has been dead
> Maybe we should lift the automatic picture ban  :dunno:
> *


lift it.




besides i got some pics to post anyway. :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2011, 08:38 AM~19882309
> *lift it.
> besides i got some pics to post anyway. :cheesy:
> *


PICS OR...



oh yeah. not off topic


----------



## implala66

how do you remove the insert that connects to the dump on a Bendix connectors????


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 16 2011, 08:15 PM~19883957
> *how do you remove the insert that connects to the dump on a Bendix connectors????
> *


You can just unscrew the whole connector. It's pretty obvious when it's off the dump.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 16 2011, 11:15 AM~19883957
> *how do you remove the insert that connects to the dump on a Bendix connectors????
> *



Just take some channel locks and pry it off...just tape it back together with duct tape afterward.


----------



## touchdowntodd

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2011, 07:38 AM~19882309
> *lift it.
> besides i got some pics to post anyway. :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## baghdady

:0 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 16 2011, 06:21 PM~19886267
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didnt know you had a bubble wrap fetish. :cheesy:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Feb 16 2011, 01:17 PM~19883979-->
> 
> 
> 
> You can just unscrew the whole connector. It's pretty obvious when it's off the dump.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Feb 16 2011, 01:25 PM~19884042
> *Just take some channel locks and pry it off...just tape it back together with duct tape afterward.
> *


I'm talking about the plastic piece with the connectors, so I can send them to get plated.......................


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2011, 06:54 PM~19886511
> *didnt know you had a bubble wrap fetish. :cheesy:
> *



:naughty: :boink:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2011, 08:38 AM~19882309
> *lift it.
> besides i got some pics to post anyway. :cheesy:
> *


:uh:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 16 2011, 07:28 PM~19886825
> *:uh:
> *



hno: I want to see the pics hno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 16 2011, 07:28 PM~19886825
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2011, 05:50 PM~19886994
> *:roflmao:
> *



What thee fuck is soooooooooooo funny? Has this turned into a loony topic..?


Let us in on the joke...I am sick of tire kickers who want a bomb set up for free. Anyway post pics or it aint hatnin'!

Catch my drift, POTSIE?



> *done been edited by: straight trippin'...KING OF COMPTOM, Whittier Blvd Man,
> rod chicken stew, pre-desoto-dodge' and [email protected] 899- never you mind.*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 16 2011, 11:54 PM~19889266
> *What thee fuck is soooooooooooo funny? Has this turned into a loony topic..?
> Let us in on the joke...I am sick of tire kickers who want a bomb set up for free. Anyway post pics or it aint hatnin'!
> 
> Catch my drift POTSIE?
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 17 2011, 02:05 AM~19886610
> *I'm talking about the plastic piece with the connectors, so I can send them to get plated.......................
> *


Oh, you mean the piece that's on the candle, that the amphenol connector screws onto?

Well kinda what Abel said. You can unscrew the part with the thread that's on top of the candle and then you'll have to pry the plastic connector bit out.


----------



## baghdady

:wow: :wow: :drama:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2011, 09:57 PM~19889293
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *



Wheres the pics?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2011, 10:58 AM~19891850
> *Wheres the pics?
> *


they are uploading

























































internet is kinda slow today, might take 2 weeks. :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 17 2011, 01:07 PM~19892344
> *they are uploading
> internet is kinda slow today, might take 2 weeks. :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HE SEXTEXTS THEM :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 17 2011, 04:17 PM~19893905
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HE SEXTEXTS THEM  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


its called SEXTING you fuckface. :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 17 2011, 05:27 PM~19893961
> *its called SEXTING you fuckface. :cheesy:
> *



:uh: :uh: 

PROOF


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 15 2011, 08:51 PM~19878411
> *:ugh:
> *



Rod Stewart, 66, Welcomes His 8th Child


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRUBE644




----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, BIGRUBE644


:wow: :wow:


----------



## Firefly

I just posted this in the classifieds thread, because someone was looking for connectors.

If you need Amphenol connectors, you can buy them from Allied Electronic. 

I wrote a little piece on how to order your connectors by dissecting the part numbers:

Especially if you have some off the wall dumps, you might not get away with using standard cannon plugs. It's pretty easy though, because the dump solenoid has the information you need right on the plug-receptacle.

I took an example pic of the candle on one of my Hydro-Aire dumps:










Now, you can see it says 14s-9, this tells you the size of shell and insert. This is what you need in order to find the right Amphenol part number.

Let's dissect the partnumbers, we know the part number for the straight plug is 97-3106B-14S-9S

97: This is the general part number (97 series circular connectors).
3106: This is the number that tells you what kind of angle the plug has (3106=straight, 3108=90 degree).
B: This is the number that tells you the class, I don't think it matters whether you use A or B, not in our applications.
14S: This is the number that tells you the shell size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.
9S: This is the number that tells you the insert size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.

Then, if you order from Allied Electronic, you can add these numbers to the end of the AE part number:

-689 for a silver nickel finish
-639 for a clear finish 
-621 for a black finish

For the cable clamps, you only have to search by shell size and you'll be good. 97-3057-6 for a 14 shell and 97-3057-4 for a 12 shell, these are the nice big ones. You can toy with the part numbers a bit and see what different clamps are available.

This should help if you find some dumps with other size receptacles than the standard 12 and 14 shell as well.

Am I banned now? :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2011, 07:31 AM~19900156
> *I just posted this in the classifieds thread, because someone was looking for connectors.
> 
> If you need Amphenol connectors, you can buy them from Allied Electronic.
> 
> I wrote a little piece on how to order your connectors by dissecting the part numbers:
> 
> Especially if you have some off the wall dumps, you might not get away with using standard cannon plugs. It's pretty easy though, because the dump solenoid has the information you need right on the plug-receptacle.
> 
> I took an example pic of the candle on one of my Hydro-Aire dumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you can see it says 14s-9, this tells you the size of shell and insert. This is what you need in order to find the right Amphenol part number.
> 
> Let's dissect the partnumbers, we know the part number for the straight plug is 97-3106B-14S-9S
> 
> 97:    This is the general part number (97 series circular connectors).
> 3106: This is the number that tells you what kind of angle the plug has (3106=straight, 3108=90 degree).
> B:      This is the number that tells you the class, I don't think it matters whether you use A or B, not in our applications.
> 14S:  This is the number that tells you the shell size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.
> 9S:    This is the number that tells you the insert size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.
> 
> Then, if you order from Allied Electronic, you can add these numbers to the end of the AE part number:
> 
> -689 for a silver nickel finish
> -639 for a clear finish
> -621 for a black finish
> 
> For the cable clamps, you only have to search by shell size and you'll be good. 97-3057-6 for a 14 shell and 97-3057-4 for a 12 shell, these are the nice big ones. You can toy with the part numbers a bit and see what different clamps are available.
> 
> This should help if you find some dumps with other size receptacles than the standard 12 and 14 shell as well.
> 
> Am I banned now? :cheesy:
> *





:yessad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2011, 07:31 AM~19900156
> *
> 
> Am I banned now? :cheesy:
> *


I'll be joining you soon.


Im rebuilding 7 Pesco 777's. Figured I would take some pics, so I guess I will take a ban when I post them. :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2011, 04:53 PM~19900592
> *I'll be joining you soon.
> Im rebuilding 7 Pesco 777's. Figured I would take some pics, so I guess I will take a ban when I post them. :cheesy:
> *


Ban-buddies :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2011, 09:55 AM~19900606
> *Ban-buddies  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: (no-****) (unless rod stewart is there) :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 16 2011, 07:05 PM~19886610
> *I'm talking about the plastic piece with the connectors, so I can send them to get plated.......................
> *



look on the bottom of the connector. should be a small compression ring that is sitting inside a groove. you will need some very small curved needle nose pliers to pull it out. 


then the plastic part will slide right out.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Feb 18 2011, 02:31 PM~19900156-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the classifieds thread, because someone was looking for connectors.
> 
> If you need Amphenol connectors, you can buy them from Allied Electronic.
> 
> I wrote a little piece on how to order your connectors by dissecting the part numbers:
> 
> Especially if you have some off the wall dumps, you might not get away with using standard cannon plugs. It's pretty easy though, because the dump solenoid has the information you need right on the plug-receptacle.
> 
> I took an example pic of the candle on one of my Hydro-Aire dumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you can see it says 14s-9, this tells you the size of shell and insert. This is what you need in order to find the right Amphenol part number.
> 
> Let's dissect the partnumbers, we know the part number for the straight plug is 97-3106B-14S-9S
> 
> 97:    This is the general part number (97 series circular connectors).
> 3106: This is the number that tells you what kind of angle the plug has (3106=straight, 3108=90 degree).
> B:      This is the number that tells you the class, I don't think it matters whether you use A or B, not in our applications.
> 14S:  This is the number that tells you the shell size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.
> 9S:    This is the number that tells you the insert size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.
> 
> Then, if you order from Allied Electronic, you can add these numbers to the end of the AE part number:
> 
> -689 for a silver nickel finish
> -639 for a clear finish
> -621 for a black finish
> 
> For the cable clamps, you only have to search by shell size and you'll be good. 97-3057-6 for a 14 shell and 97-3057-4 for a 12 shell, these are the nice big ones. You can toy with the part numbers a bit and see what different clamps are available.
> 
> This should help if you find some dumps with other size receptacles than the standard 12 and 14 shell as well.
> 
> Am I banned now? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw that they don't have the 12S connectors in the B-class. So you might need to play around with the A or B suffix if you're looking for a specific connector.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2011, 05:02 PM~19900623
> *:h5:  (no-****) (unless rod stewart is there) :biggrin:
> *


:naughty:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:ugh: :happysad:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 17 2011, 03:00 PM~19894247
> *Rod Stewart, 66, Welcomes His 8th Child
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2011, 08:38 AM~19882309
> *lift it.
> besides i got some pics to post anyway. :cheesy:
> *


Douchebag


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 18 2011, 12:03 PM~19901303
> *Douchebag
> *


wonder what spell check would replace that with??????????


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2011, 01:12 PM~19901377
> *wonder what spell check would replace that with??????????
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Try it and see.... I think it comes up as fundi 


:biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 18 2011, 10:17 AM~19900677
> *look on the bottom of the connector. should be a small compression ring that is sitting inside a groove. you will need some very small curved needle nose pliers to pull it out.
> then the plastic part will slide right out.
> 
> *


thanks, Jason that's some good info to know, here is the insert that I'm working with........


----------



## undr8ed

A buddy wants to buy one of my pesco eq's but I've heard his gate setup puts out too much pressure for a pesco. Is there another equalizer he can use?

pm or post here, I don't care. I just don't wanna sell him anything that he'll end up breaking.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 18 2011, 02:10 PM~19902247
> *A buddy wants to buy one of my pesco eq's but I've heard his gate setup puts out too much pressure for a pesco.  Is there another equalizer he can use?
> 
> pm or post here, I don't care.  I just don't wanna sell him anything that he'll end up breaking.
> *


this one says not to use with hydraulic cylinders, but there are others out there similar that will work. 
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item...tname=hydraulic


Andys Hydraulics used to sell valves kinda like this. Theres a shitload of them out there, just need to make sure they flow both ways and that the 2 outputs are equal. Most of them will have more output through one side than the other, but some are equal.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 18 2011, 12:10 PM~19902247
> *A buddy wants to buy one of my pesco eq's but I've heard his gate setup puts out too much pressure for a pesco.  Is there another equalizer he can use?
> 
> pm or post here, I don't care.  I just don't wanna sell him anything that he'll end up breaking.
> *


BENDIX EQ'S work good. As I said before, a high pressure pump will blow a Pesco to pieces.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2011, 02:25 PM~19902347
> *BENDIX EQ'S work good. As I said before, a high pressure pump will blow a Pesco to pieces.
> *


i think the Bendix are rated at 3000psi. 

if they are RATED at 3000, im sure they will hold a lot more.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2011, 12:25 PM~19902347
> *BENDIX EQ'S work good. As I said before, a high pressure pump will blow a Pesco to pieces.
> *



:thumbsup:

He was bugging me bad about one :rofl: Maybe I'll sell him one, watch it blow/break, and point, laugh, and say "I told you so" :0




Or find him one that'll work...


----------



## THEBOXX

how much for an EQ? lmk


----------



## implala66

anyone has a beter pic of this logo?????


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 18 2011, 08:37 PM~19905861
> *anyone has a beter pic of this logo?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You want a shirt??


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Feb 19 2011, 12:07 AM~19906688
> *You want a shirt??
> *


thanks, not right now, just need the logo......................


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 18 2011, 10:37 PM~19905861
> *anyone has a beter pic of this logo?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cut this one out about 10 years ago. probably not as good as it could be now, scanners 10 years ago dont have shit on new ones.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 19 2011, 05:41 PM~19908831
> *i cut this one out about 10 years ago. probably not as good as it could be now, scanners 10 years ago dont have shit on new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's good stuff, I'll see if I can vectorize it


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66+Feb 18 2011, 01:43 PM~19902058-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, Jason that's some good info to know, here is the insert that I'm working with........
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perfect...................<!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Feb 19 2011, 10:41 AM~19908831
> *i cut this one out about 10 years ago. probably not as good as it could be now, scanners 10 years ago dont have shit on new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JasonJ

:420:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Feb 18 2011, 10:07 PM~19906688
> *You want a shirt??
> *


yes i do !


----------



## baghdady

Damn, first time trying to make a vector. I had to convert it back to JPG to post in here. But here it is, Photoshoped, Illustrator traced and vectored .. blah blah blah :happysad: 



Picture is HUGE so... here is a link to it http://www.individualscc.com/images/FullPesco.jpg


and I quoted it here so you can see it smaller lol



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 19 2011, 09:38 PM~19912444
> *Damn, first time trying to make a vector. I had to convert it back to JPG to post in here. But here it is, Photoshoped, Illustrator traced and vectored .. blah blah blah  :happysad:
> Picture is HUGE so... here is a link to it http://www.individualscc.com/images/FullPesco.jpg
> and I quoted it here so you can see it smaller lol
> *


Are you printing these??? If so, I'm interested in one!


----------



## FoxCustom

Sorry, I meant are you printing these on shirts?


----------



## 41bowtie

found some berried treasure.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 19 2011, 08:41 AM~19908831
> *i cut this one out about 10 years ago. probably not as good as it could be now, scanners 10 years ago dont have shit on new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need the large version of this pic, please. :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Feb 19 2011, 10:15 PM~19912721
> *Sorry, I meant are you printing these on shirts?
> *


BIG COUNTRY has them :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 20 2011, 02:17 AM~19914183
> *BIG COUNTRY has them  :biggrin:
> *


Cool thanks!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 14 2011, 09:19 AM~19865692
> *Rescued from page 3! :happysad:
> *



OTRA VEZ?


----------



## baghdady

We are on page 100 :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 22 2011, 08:22 PM~19935550
> *We are on page 100  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## implala66

ok, who wold be intrested in buying some 8x4 stickers of this logo, for about $3 each????










[/quote]


----------



## milkbone

.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2011, 08:38 AM~19882309
> *lift it.
> besides i got some pics to post anyway. :cheesy:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 23 2011, 03:19 PM~19941917
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


hey motherfucker.














































































sup? :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 23 2011, 04:19 PM~19941928
> *hey motherfucker.
> sup? :cheesy:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, baghdady


Q-VO


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Quick question can you have #6#8 etc. slow downs with different size ports ?


----------



## implala66

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: implala66, 206ness, Dreamer62 

:wave:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 24 2011, 02:48 PM~19952004
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: implala66, 206ness, Dreamer62
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 25 2011, 04:15 PM~19959998
> *TTMFT
> *



:werd:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 25 2011, 04:15 PM~19959998
> *I LOVE SAUSAGE
> *


WTF??????????????????????


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 26 2011, 12:42 PM~19965609
> *WTF??????????????????????
> *



SHUT YOUR DICK LICKER


----------



## THEBOXX

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:drama: :drama:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 27 2011, 10:22 PM~19975458
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## THE SOURCE




----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 1 2011, 10:33 PM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! WOW! and instant BAN


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 1 2011, 10:33 PM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 1 2011, 11:33 PM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice! :nicoderm:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Mar 2 2011, 01:36 AM~19994545
> *Very nice! WOW! and instant BAN
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass93

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

wow that setup is AMAZING


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 2 2011, 12:33 AM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 1 2011, 11:33 PM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :boink: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:33 PM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and clean! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 1 2011, 10:33 PM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super nice!!! about time someone posted some pics lol :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:33 PM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice flow..


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 2 2011, 12:33 AM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Can't wait to see what they're going in


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 1 2011, 10:33 PM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful !!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 2 2011, 12:33 AM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, thats one nice set up!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 2 2011, 07:55 PM~20001231
> *
> *


What up Tower of Power !!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 2 2011, 07:57 PM~20001252
> *What up Tower of Power !!
> *


 :scrutinize: 















:wave:


----------



## THE SOURCE

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Mar 1 2011, 10:36 PM~19994545
> *Very nice! WOW! and instant BAN
> *


did i miss something here.....instant ban?????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 3 2011, 12:47 AM~20003511
> *did i miss something here.....instant ban?????
> *


its just a joke homie.



blame it all on baghdady :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 2 2011, 12:33 AM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 2 2011, 10:21 PM~20001547
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 2 2011, 08:21 PM~20001547
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *



FUCKIN A big brotha... that looks GOOD


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 3 2011, 06:38 AM~20005089
> *FUCKIN A big brotha... that looks GOOD
> *



Once detailed, it will look better.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 3 2011, 07:32 AM~20005279
> *Once detailed, it will look better.
> *



i can see ur vision brotha.. ill call you later if i can


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 2 2011, 06:57 PM~20001252
> *What up Tower of Power !!
> *










what up country all most ready :wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 06:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *



Baddass setup :0 :0


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *


 :wow: :wow: NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Mar 3 2011, 07:16 PM~20010514
> *:wow:  :wow:  NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 09:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *



:fool2:


----------



## THE SOURCE

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *


NICE WORK KILLER SET UP.......PEACE.


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *


OOHWEEE!!


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 4 2011, 03:55 AM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *


beautifulllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## crazy compton

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 4 2011, 12:37 AM~20012072
> *beautifulllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> *


----------



## FoxCustom

Getting ready to finally install my "new" Hydroaire's and slowdowns this coming week. I'm gonna pull the pumps out while I'm at it. I'm running 2 280's and they're flat black right now....would they have been gloss black from the factory???

If so, I'm gonna mask em off and spray them glossy.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Mar 4 2011, 12:00 PM~20014155
> *Getting ready to finally install my "new" Hydroaire's and slowdowns this coming week. I'm gonna pull the pumps out while I'm at it. I'm running 2  280's and they're flat black right now....would they have been gloss black from the factory???
> 
> If so, I'm gonna mask em off and spray them glossy.
> *


they came gloss black from Pesco.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2011, 12:02 PM~20014160
> *they came gloss black from Pesco.
> *


Okay. Cool. I'll be spraying them then. I'll post pics when done


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by lowbird+Mar 2 2011, 12:36 AM~19994545-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! WOW! and instant BAN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed the instant BAN :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 07:48 AM~20004977
> *its just a joke homie.
> blame it all on baghdady :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by chosen [email protected] 3 2011, 09:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: BADASS!!! and instant BAN for you too :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FoxCustom_@Mar 4 2011, 02:15 PM~20014871
> *Okay. Cool. I'll be spraying them then. I'll post pics when done
> *



Look forward to the pics :thumbsup: And the instant ban :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 06:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *


Nice


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 2 2011, 04:33 PM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit ric, put that shit in your trunk.....
and get your ride on the road......


----------



## THE SOURCE

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Mar 4 2011, 04:35 PM~20016419
> *good shit ric, put that shit in your trunk.....
> and get your ride on the road......
> *


OH SHIT MATE THE LADY WANTS A RING ON THE FINGER......"YEAH RIGHT''


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 4 2011, 01:32 PM~20015690
> *Nice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 3 2011, 08:12 PM~20011054
> *:fool2:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 3 2011, 10:37 PM~20012072
> *beautifulllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 3 2011, 07:06 PM~20010418
> *Baddass setup :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Mar 3 2011, 07:16 PM~20010514
> *:wow:  :wow:  NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 06:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *


YOU SHOULD SEE THE REST OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *


weve got a new sheriff in town......ROB....NEW PESCO KING PIN..... :drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *


 :wow: damn! :uh: :wow:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 5 2011, 10:53 AM~20016530
> *OH SHIT MATE THE LADY WANTS A RING ON THE FINGER......"YEAH RIGHT''
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

give her an O ring...... j/k....


----------



## lowdeville

There was some talk awhile back of the bendix EQ that can handle the pressure of a modern pump...anyone know what they going for,fair price?
Any out there?


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Mar 3 2011, 11:34 PM~20012058
> *OOHWEEE!!
> *


SUP COUNTRY....WHERE U AT ???? :nicoderm:


----------



## nsane86

SWEET!!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20010322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up country all most ready :wave:
> *


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 5 2011, 05:51 PM~20023938
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SOURCE

THANKS ALL THE PEOPLE OUT THERE FOR YOUR POSITIVE COMMENTS 
........CHEERS...............................................................................


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 6 2011, 04:57 AM~20026210
> *THANKS ALL THE PEOPLE OUT THERE FOR YOUR POSITIVE COMMENTS
> ........CHEERS...............................................................................
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 2 2011, 12:33 AM~19994512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all I can say is "Te aventaste ......................."


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Mar 5 2011, 01:03 PM~20021975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET!!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: siikkkkkk!


----------



## slo




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*Very nice setup's coming out,I like what I see!*


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 7 2011, 10:19 AM~20034616
> *Very nice setup's coming out,I like what I see!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 7 2011, 12:19 PM~20034616
> *Very nice setup's coming out,I like what I see!
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 7 2011, 06:18 PM~20037046
> *
> X2   :thumbsup:
> *



now it's your turn to post pics of your set up............................ :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

SWEET!! 
[/quote]
:wow: :run: :run: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hipstreet

:biggrin:


----------



## Hipstreet

> :biggrin:


----------



## THE SOURCE

hi all
does anyone have a 777 motor in good condition that works that they can sell me
let me know
cheers.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 7 2011, 11:16 PM~20039842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *










:thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 7 2011, 08:33 PM~20037991
> *now it's your turn to post pics of your set up............................  :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: Soon :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 8 2011, 04:36 PM~20044511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


i am really liking this setup


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 8 2011, 04:36 PM~20044511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *




a thing of beauty is a joy FOREVER


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 8 2011, 03:36 PM~20044511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 8 2011, 05:36 PM~20044511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


very nice


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 8 2011, 05:08 PM~20045283
> *i am really liking this setup
> *


thanks johnny
:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 8 2011, 04:36 PM~20044511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


lets see that work!


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 8 2011, 10:20 PM~20047465
> *lets see that work!
> *


DAM, WHAT EVER HAPPENED IF YOU CANT SAY NOTHING NICE , DONT SAY ANYTHING AT ALL!!!! WHERES FANTASIA AT????? :drama:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 8 2011, 04:36 PM~20044511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


SO MUCH FOR NOT POSTING ANY MORE PICS..... :twak:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 8 2011, 06:36 PM~20044511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


What's this setup going in? Looks AWESOME by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 8 2011, 09:20 PM~20047465
> *lets see that work!
> *


are those #6 hydro-aires? I'm worried too


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 8 2011, 11:40 PM~20048165
> *DAM, WHAT EVER HAPPENED IF YOU CANT SAY NOTHING NICE , DONT SAY ANYTHING AT ALL!!!! WHERES FANTASIA AT????? :drama:
> *



Its beautiful, I was just playing!

Barba, don't be a trouble maker! FANTASIA is being parted out!


----------



## TOPFAN

Rob,










I cant wait to see it in your trunk!


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2011, 08:58 AM~20049843
> *Its beautiful, I was just playing!
> 
> Barba, don't be a trouble maker! FANTASIA is being parted out!
> *


can i have the fender to hang in my office :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Mar 9 2011, 07:16 AM~20049532
> *are those #6 hydro-aires? I'm worried too
> *


those are no 8 all freshly rebuilt ever thing has been tested and works fine thanks for concern . :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Mar 9 2011, 07:02 AM~20048970
> *What's this setup going in?  Looks AWESOME by the way! :thumbsup:
> *


if i had to guess i would say the matching 63 that is behind the setup in the pic. :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2011, 12:28 PM~20051643
> *Rob,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see it in your trunk!
> *


Thanks abel :thumbsup: I SEE YOU GOT A COUPLE NUT RIDERS


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 9 2011, 03:36 PM~20052879
> *if i had to guess i would say the matching 63 that is behind the setup in the pic.  :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


YES SIR RAG THREE :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2011, 12:28 PM~20051643
> *Rob,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see it in your trunk!
> *










what up abel thanks for the props :biggrin: her a better pic for the haters and the nut riders


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 9 2011, 03:34 PM~20052873
> *those are no 8 all freshly rebuilt ever thing has been tested and works fine thanks for concern . :angry:
> *


no te aguites, the set up looks awesome. Glad to know their #8's


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Mar 9 2011, 04:17 PM~20053159
> *no te aguites, the set up looks awesome. Glad to know their #8's
> *


ITS ALL GOOD DAWG


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 9 2011, 04:48 PM~20053411
> *ITS ALL GOOD DAWG
> *


i can't wait to see it at a show.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 9 2011, 05:48 PM~20053411
> *ITS ALL GOOD DAWG
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 9 2011, 04:44 PM~20052940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up abel  thanks for the props  :biggrin: her a better pic for the haters and the nut riders
> *




Im neather. :nono:


----------



## Barba

:drama: :run: :drama: :run: :drama: :run:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 9 2011, 06:37 PM~20052892
> *YES SIR RAG THREE :biggrin:
> *


Looks good!


----------



## DIPPINIT

LOL


----------



## chosen one

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 9 2011, 07:24 PM~20054687
> *:drama:  :run:  :drama:  :run:  :drama:  :run:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 9 2011, 07:11 PM~20054552
> *Im neather.  :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 9 2011, 06:44 PM~20052940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up abel  thanks for the props  :biggrin: her a better pic for the haters and the nut riders
> *



So if i have an opinion that differs form yours im a "hater" and if i like your setup im a "nut rider" ?


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 10 2011, 06:57 AM~20057796
> *So if i have an opinion that differs form yours im a "hater" and if i like your setup im a "nut rider" ?
> *


I just finished a setup like that, Should be coming out soon in Barba 61 Impala, called decorador la tierra. Should hit the streets of Santa Monica this summer. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 9 2011, 08:46 PM~20053832
> *:biggrin:
> *



Call me Abel. I came across a couple more sidewinders. I'll let them go cheap


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 10 2011, 07:57 AM~20057796
> *So if i have an opinion that differs form yours im a "hater" and if i like your setup im a "nut rider" ?
> *


basically..... So which one are you?? 
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TRUSTY

I have used 777's for sale. Bought them from Rollinaround Hydraulics so you know they are good. Selling $650 each. Hurry limited supplies.


----------



## 1229

:roflmao: :fool2:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Mar 10 2011, 09:10 AM~20058640
> *I have used 777's for sale. Bought them from Rollinaround Hydraulics so you know they are good.  Selling $650 each. Hurry limited supplies.
> *



Hit me up. I'm building a hopper and looking for 777's


----------



## milkbone

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 10 2011, 09:18 AM~20058706
> *Hit me up. I'm building a hopper and looking for 777's
> *


guess who's back... all of them/ him/ them

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

:roflmao:


----------



## glassface726

i was reading this thread and had a question (or two) about the different kits.

What's the diff between the Traditional hydro kits vs aircraft kit (seen above)? price pros/cons.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by glassface726_@Mar 10 2011, 12:25 PM~20059560
> *i was reading this thread and had a question (or two) about the different kits.
> 
> What's the diff between the Traditional hydro kits vs aircraft kit (seen above)? price pros/cons.
> *


*
if you have to ask,these are not for you.*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by glassface726_@Mar 10 2011, 02:25 PM~20059560
> *aircraft kit
> *


OXYMORON


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Mar 10 2011, 09:45 AM~20058895
> *guess who's back... all of them/ him/ them
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Did you just call me / us, THEM?? :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 10 2011, 02:47 PM~20059740
> *Did you just call me / us, THEM?? :angry:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## glassface726

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 10 2011, 01:44 PM~20059713
> *
> if you have to ask,these are not for you.
> *




Ok... now i see what this site is all about...i got a question: exactly at what point during the nine months you were being made you already knew.
Just in case you are slow:

Who hell in da hell put you on about hydro / aircraft kits. 

Pay it forward and pass the information on.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by glassface726_@Mar 10 2011, 02:52 PM~20059793
> *Ok... now i see what this site is all about...i got a question: exactly at what point during the nine months you were being made you already knew.
> Just in case you are slow:
> 
> Who hell in da hell put you on about hydro / aircraft kits.
> 
> Pay it forward and pass the information on.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by glassface726_@Mar 10 2011, 11:25 AM~20059560
> *i was reading this thread and had a question (or two) about the different kits.
> 
> What's the diff between the Traditional hydro kits vs aircraft kit (seen above)? price pros/cons.
> *



Thanks for asking Mr Face. A traditional kit is what you would expect to buy form your local hydraulics shop. A aircraft kit comes complete with 777's sight glass, and catch jars. I prefer to install #6 Hydro-Aires just so the haters can ask questions. I work close with King of Pearl, and a couple other nuttriders and haters from this site. Please contact me for further discussion. 

Rick E
Pescos Inc. 
est 1977


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by glassface726_@Mar 10 2011, 02:52 PM~20059793
> *Ok... now i see what this site is all about...i got a question: exactly at what point during the nine months you were being made you already knew.
> Just in case you are slow:
> 
> Who hell in da hell put you on about hydro / aircraft kits.
> 
> Pay it forward and pass the information on.
> *



Thats a valid question. I heard some people start to develop an understanding of aircraft hydraulics sometime in the second trimester. It is not until you are 3-4 years old do you understand the need for catch jars.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one+Mar 9 2011, 05:48 PM~20053411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD DAWG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 05:51 PM~20053437
> *i can't wait to see it at a show.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 06:46 PM~20053832
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@Mar 10 2011, 07:57 AM~20057796
> *So if i have an opinion that differs form yours im a "hater" and if i like your setup im a "nut rider" ?
> *





> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 10 2011, 12:44 PM~20059713
> *
> if you have to ask,these are not for you.
> *



iIts great to see people going out of their way to help and educate one another. this is what keeps aircraft hydraulics alive. I am especially excited that chosen one went with #8 HA's and they are all bench tested and tried. The 6 wouldn't have worked. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 10 2011, 11:04 AM~20058603
> *I just finished a setup like that, Should be coming out soon in Barba 61 Impala, called decorador la tierra. Should hit the streets of Santa Monica this summer.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I cant wait. Jose Barba is my friend. I met him in Las Vegas, and we took a picture together. :thumbsup:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 10 2011, 10:18 AM~20058706
> *Hit me up. I'm building a hopper and looking for 777's
> *



Contact me. I am doing a spread for Lowrider Magazine featuring early pioneers of aircraft hydraulics, and the beginning stages of hopping. I have Abel Perez, Ted Wells. We need a car to install a setup for our feature. Fantasia is being parted out so we prefer a 65.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 10 2011, 12:44 PM~20059713
> *
> if you have to ask,these are not for you.
> *



Jaime hit me up. I have a NOS Fulton for your 52


----------



## glassface726

hey guys I got another question.

what's the best or ideal car for an aircraft setup? yeah and model etc.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by glassface726_@Mar 10 2011, 01:26 PM~20059969
> *hey guys I got another question.
> 
> what's the best or ideal car for an aircraft setup? yeah and model etc.
> *


Any vehicle can be equipped with hydraulics, but for any hydraulics (aircraft or otherwise) a vehicle with an independent suspension is easier.


----------



## glassface726

85 delta 88 indy susp? I'm in the market car is in primer prep mode so before I get painted i wanna know as much as possible about hydro's.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by glassface726_@Mar 10 2011, 01:48 PM~20060114
> *85 delta 88 indy susp? I'm in the market car is in primer prep mode so before I get painted i wanna know as much as possible about hydro's.
> *


yup


----------



## glassface726

i know this is an aircraft thread. but whats the diff between CCE setup, Black Magic setup, Aircraft? where can I start to look for an aircraft setup kit.?


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 10 2011, 11:47 AM~20059740
> *Did you just call me / us, THEM?? :angry:
> *


if the shoe (or shoes hmm?) fit...

disclaimer: "me/us, them" is not be confused with "us and them". also note that "me/us, them" might very well be multiple people... or personalities... or locked in a freezer somewhere south of the border.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 10 2011, 09:04 AM~20058603
> *I just finished a setup like that, Should be coming out soon in Barba 61 Impala, called decorador la tierra. Should hit the streets of Santa Monica this summer.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: thats a good one :biggrin :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by glassface726_@Mar 10 2011, 12:52 PM~20059793
> * Just in case you are slow:
> 
> Who hell in da hell put you on about hydro / aircraft kits.
> *


*dam ese,you said just in case I am slow.*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Mar 10 2011, 01:17 PM~20059933
> *Jaime hit me up. I have a NOS Fulton for your 52
> *


*
I dont have a 52 but I do have several NOS Fultons already :biggrin: *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by glassface726_@Mar 10 2011, 01:51 PM~20060147
> *i know this is an aircraft thread. but whats the diff between CCE setup, Black Magic setup, Aircraft? where can I start to look for an aircraft setup kit.?
> *


*Just go to any local aircraft hydraulics supplier and ask for the beginner aircraft kit with square dump's and rooster's.It will come with diagram's and schematics but may ask to transfer the codes over to layman's terms for easier installation.*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 11 2011, 12:09 PM~20067434
> *Just go to any local aircraft hydraulics supplier and ask for the beginner aircraft kit with square dump's and rooster's.It will come with diagram's and schematics but may ask to transfer the codes over to layman's terms for easier installation.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 11 2011, 09:09 AM~20067434
> *Just go to any local aircraft hydraulics supplier and ask for the beginner aircraft kit with square dump's and rooster's.It will come with diagram's and schematics but may ask to transfer the codes over to layman's terms for easier installation.
> *


aww damn! my Roosters and squares kit didn't come with schematics!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Mar 11 2011, 01:20 PM~20067942
> *aww damn! my Roosters and squares kit didn't come with schematics!
> *



neither did mine :tears: I must of hit up the wrong supplier :ugh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 11 2011, 10:09 AM~20067434
> *Just go to any local aircraft hydraulics supplier and ask for the beginner aircraft kit with square dump's and rooster's.It will come with diagram's and schematics but may ask to transfer the codes over to layman's terms for easier installation.
> *



You aint right hommie.









































You forgot to let him know about the Lay It Low discount. :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by glassface726+Mar 10 2011, 03:51 PM~20060147-->
> 
> 
> 
> i know this is an aircraft thread. but whats the diff between CCE setup, Black Magic setup, Aircraft? where can I start to look for an aircraft setup kit.?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious homie? I am really asking. I just noticed you are from my neck of the woods and I dont want to make fun if you are really asking this question. Some folks come in here just to make fun so if you are serious send me a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 11 2011, 12:09 PM~20067434
> *Just go to any local aircraft hydraulics supplier and ask for the beginner aircraft kit with square dump's and rooster's.It will come with diagram's and schematics but may ask to transfer the codes over to layman's terms for easier installation.
> *




You forgot to tell him Catch Jars are extra :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 11 2011, 03:44 PM~20068894
> *You forgot to tell him Catch Jars are gay :biggrin:
> *


FIXT


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 11 2011, 01:13 PM~20069049
> *FIXT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 11 2011, 05:47 PM~20069639
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 10 2011, 10:04 AM~20058603
> *I just finished a setup like that, Should be coming out soon in Barba 61 Impala, called decorador la tierra. Should hit the streets of Santa Monica this summer.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DAM, THAT SOUNDS GOOD! LET ME KNOW WHEN ITS DONE :loco:


----------



## Barba

ROLL CALL!!!!! WHERES ALL OF THE HATERZ AND NUT RIDERS...


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 04:13 PM~20070174
> *DAM, THAT SOUNDS GOOD!  LET  ME KNOW WHEN ITS DONE  :loco:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 11 2011, 05:16 PM~20070196
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT  :biggrin:
> *


NEITHER CAN I....AND THE FUNNY PART ABOUT IT I DONT EVEN OWN A 61.....


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 04:17 PM~20070203
> *NEITHER CAN I....AND THE FUNNY PART ABOUT IT I DONT EVEN OWN A 61.....
> *










SO YOU DONT WANT THIS SET UP ENY MORE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 11 2011, 05:20 PM~20070224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU DONT WANT THIS SET UP ENY MORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IS THAT THOSE KITS THERE TALING ABOUT?


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 04:22 PM~20070238
> *IS THAT THOSE KITS THERE TALING ABOUT?
> *


I ONLY HAVE FOUR KITS LIKE THIS LEFT HALLA .IF YOU NEED NO 6 ON THEM CAN DO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Mar 10 2011, 01:12 PM~20059911
> *I cant wait. Jose Barba is my friend. I met him in Las Vegas, and we took a picture together.  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY TRUSTY.....HOWS THE WIFE AND KIDS?????


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 06:26 PM~20070256
> *HEY TRUSTY.....HOWS THE WIFE AND KIDS?????
> *



HI Barba everyone is great thanks. How has Sparky been? :biggrin:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 05:17 PM~20070203
> *NEITHER CAN I....AND THE FUNNY PART ABOUT IT I DONT EVEN OWN A 61.....
> *



Hi Barba I really like your avatar. Is Premier a family club?


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Mar 11 2011, 05:41 PM~20070380
> *HI Barba everyone is great thanks. How has Sparky been? :biggrin:
> *


TRUSTY,,,,REMIND ME WHO YOU ARE....THANKS!


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Mar 11 2011, 05:44 PM~20070411
> *Hi Barba I really like your avatar. Is Premier a family club?
> *


IN MY HUMBLE OPINION, I THINK IT IS....


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 06:50 PM~20070463
> *TRUSTY,,,,REMIND ME WHO YOU ARE....THANKS!
> *



I am the guy you sold your burgundy Escalade to.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 05:50 PM~20070474
> *IN MY HUMBLE OPINION, I THINK IT IS....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: What does it take to run with the herd??


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 04:17 PM~20070203
> *NEITHER CAN I....AND THE FUNNY PART ABOUT IT I DONT EVEN OWN A 61.....
> *



I thought you had a rag for every kid you have :dunno: :dunno: thats the word on the street


----------



## KING OF PEARL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: KING OF PEARL, 1966 chevy, *chosen one*

What up RagTopRob, When you gonna come pick up those NOS Roosters I have??


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 05:14 PM~20070184
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!  WHERES ALL OF THE HATERZ AND NUT RIDERS...
> *



HI BARBA HATER NUMBER 1 CHECKING IN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 11 2011, 05:10 PM~20070630
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KING OF PEARL, 1966 chevy, chosen one
> 
> What up RagTopRob, When you gonna come pick up those NOS Roosters I have??
> *


THANKS BUT NO THANKS IM ALL STOCKED UP ON ROOSTERS FOR NOW GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, DIPPINIT



:wave:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Mar 11 2011, 06:04 PM~20070579
> *I am the guy you sold your burgundy Escalade to.
> *


DAM,,,,YOU MEAN THE ONE THAT GOT STOLEN.....MHHHMMMMM.....


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 11 2011, 06:08 PM~20070614
> *I thought you had a rag for every kid you have :dunno:  :dunno:  thats the word on the street
> *


DONT BELIEVE ANYTHING OF WHAT YOU HEAR..AND ONLY 50 PERCENT OF WHAT YOU SEE.....


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Mar 11 2011, 06:06 PM~20070592
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  What does it take to run with the herd??
> *


A LOT.......SOME MAKE IT SOME DONT........


----------



## Barba

WHATS UP TOPFAN.......


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 11 2011, 05:29 PM~20070747
> *A LOT.......SOME MAKE IT SOME DONT........
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Mar 11 2011, 06:13 PM~20070653
> *HI BARBA HATER NUMBER 1 CHECKING IN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I LIKE YOUR HONESTY.....


----------



## DIPPINIT

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIPPINIT, Barba

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 11 2011, 06:08 PM~20070614
> *I thought you had a rag for every kid you have :dunno:  :dunno:  thats the word on the street
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 11 2011, 04:20 PM~20070224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU DONT WANT THIS SET UP ENY MORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2011, 06:49 PM~20070889
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIPPINIT, Barba
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup *****......


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 10 2011, 09:04 AM~20058603
> *I just finished a setup like that, Should be coming out soon in Barba 61 Impala, called decorador la tierra. Should hit the streets of Santa Monica this summer.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

Does anyone have pics of Barba's burgundy 1985 Silverado with 15 x 10 all gold Daytons? I think it was called "El Jardinero de Mex"? Thanks.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 13 2011, 06:46 AM~20079970
> *cant wait to see it :biggrin:
> *



I agree Mr. One, I cant wait to see it either. Barba is an amazing Lowrider creature.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 11 2011, 06:15 PM~20070666
> *THANKS BUT NO THANKS IM ALL STOCKED UP ON ROOSTERS FOR NOW GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin:
> *



Mr One, I am looking to build / buy a setup for my 1971 Donk. I want to go all aircraft either with a kit or a piston pump and a chain bridge. @ questions i have are how many batteries do I need?, and can i run 16 switches? Can you design something or should I contact Mr. Fan? Thanks in advance. Toby


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Mar 13 2011, 10:05 AM~20080493
> *Does anyone have pics of Barba's burgundy 1985 Silverado with 15 x 10 all gold Daytons? I think it was called "El Jardinero de Mex"? Thanks.
> *


you neggas are wrong........doin it since the early 80z.....cover truck was called LA PRIETAA......DONT HATE JUST CONGRATULATE.....WHAT YOU GOT FOOO. SOME LOUD AS PAINT JOB ON A MINI TRUCK?????


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 13 2011, 10:07 AM~20080507
> *I agree Mr. One, I cant wait to see it either. Barba is an amazing Lowrider creature.
> *


YOUL GET IT AT THE NEXT MEETING!!! :twak:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 13 2011, 07:46 AM~20079970
> *cant wait to see it :biggrin:
> *


NIETHER CAN I!!!


----------



## TRUSTY

I did not understand the meaning of El Amo. I looked is up on www.Wikipedia.lowrider.com/barba and it said the master of slaves, aka Asuncion Barba.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Mar 13 2011, 10:53 AM~20081138
> *I did not understand the meaning of El Amo. I looked is up on www.Wikipedia.lowrider.com/barba and it said the master of slaves, aka Asuncion Barba.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Mar 13 2011, 11:53 AM~20081138
> *I did not understand the meaning of El Amo. I looked is up on www.Wikipedia.lowrider.com/barba and it said the master of slaves, aka Asuncion Barba.
> *


you know trusty.....youve become a comedial lately......dont make me post the pic with the 63 grill and the pic nic table again :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :run:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 13 2011, 12:06 PM~20081211
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wheres your shit @!!!! excuses are lik.....well you know the rest....I will deal with you at the next meeting...... hno:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Mar 13 2011, 11:53 AM~20081138
> *I did not understand the meaning of El Amo. I looked is up on www.Wikipedia.lowrider.com/barba and it said the master of slaves, aka Asuncion Barba.
> *


do you know of any one looking for a bad ass 63 booty kit...... :banghead:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 13 2011, 01:47 PM~20081417
> *you know trusty.....youve become a comedial lately......dont make me post the pic with the 63 grill and the pic nic table again  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :run:  :run:
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Mar 13 2011, 12:24 PM~20081601
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 13 2011, 11:49 AM~20081426
> *wheres your shit @!!!! excuses are lik.....well you know the rest....I will deal with you at the next meeting...... hno:
> *


WOW IS THAT IT 
:machinegun: :twak: :loco:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 13 2011, 01:56 PM~20081464
> *do you know of any one looking for a bad ass 63 booty kit...... :banghead:
> *



-2 POINTS and $5 fine for hitting below belt :twak: :twak:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 13 2011, 10:50 AM~20080790
> *YOUL GET IT AT THE NEXT MEETING!!! :twak:
> *



Dont make me post the pic of you working in the meat department at Luckys, thats right The Highway Man said it.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 13 2011, 03:26 PM~20081622
> *WOW IS THAT IT
> :machinegun:  :twak:  :loco:
> *



Mr. RTR I stumbled across some NOS Chevrolet Scripts that were used on prototype aircraft hydraulics for 1961 Chevys. they were used on the oil reserve tanks. Would you be interested in a trip to Morro Bay??


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 13 2011, 12:39 PM~20081684
> *Mr. RTR I stumbled across some NOS Chevrolet Scripts that were used on prototype aircraft hydraulics for 1961 Chevys. they were used on the oil reserve tanks. Would you be interested in a trip to Morro Bay??
> *



I can RTR if he needs it also. I can rebuild Hydro -Aires number 6 and fully bench test and recalibrate. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Barba

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Mar 13 2011, 01:30 PM~20081647
> *Dont make me post the pic of you working in the meat department at Luckys, thats right The Highway Man said it.
> *


ahhh.union jobs arent they great :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 13 2011, 12:39 PM~20081684
> *Mr. RTR I stumbled across some NOS Chevrolet Scripts that were used on prototype aircraft hydraulics for 1961 Chevys. they were used on the oil reserve tanks. Would you be interested in a trip to Morro Bay??
> *


I MITE NEED A COUPLE SO I CAN SELL THEM WITH THE AIRCRAFT KITS THAT COME WITH NO 6 HYRO AIRE'S FRESHLY REBUILT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 13 2011, 01:47 PM~20081723
> *:biggrin:
> ahhh.union jobs arent they great :biggrin:
> *



I prefer Barba Landscape, has a better retirement program and and PTO Paid Time Off. :biggrin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Mar 13 2011, 05:11 PM~20083028
> *I prefer Barba Landscape, has a better retirement program and and PTO Paid Time Off.  :biggrin:
> *



I am thinking of giving up building Pescos to work Landscape. There is more room for advancement and more gratifying. 

I might trade a four pump 777 setup for a couple palm trees.


----------



## Hydros

Did a little website drive by, looks like some pics are needed.

Just a mock-up of a possible power pack compared with a 777


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 13 2011, 06:14 PM~20083043
> *I am thinking of giving up building Pescos to work Landscape. There is more room for advancement and more gratifying.
> 
> I might trade a four pump 777 setup for a couple palm trees.
> *


stick to building bumper kits,,,,you wouldnt make it in the contracting game


----------



## DIPPINIT

TTT for Pescos and bumper kits :thumbsup: $5G's in tha trunk and $2G's hangin off tha bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2011, 01:35 PM~20088899
> *TTT for Pescos and bumper kits :thumbsup: $5G's in tha trunk and $2G's hangin off tha bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats Right DIPPINIT, It cost more to roll like that. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

A good friend of mine gave this to me!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 14 2011, 03:32 PM~20090194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine gave this to me!
> *


Nice, I have the same pin.. :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: implala66, TOPFAN

:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 14 2011, 04:37 PM~20090237
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: implala66, TOPFAN
> 
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 14 2011, 04:35 PM~20090220
> *Nice, I have the same pin.. :biggrin:
> *



Cool...Its a lighter! Funky, HUH?


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 14 2011, 05:46 PM~20090729
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 14 2011, 05:47 PM~20090741
> *:h5:
> *



SUP, Barba? :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 14 2011, 04:47 PM~20090739
> *Cool...Its a lighter! Funky, HUH?
> *


Nice funcky lighter! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 14 2011, 06:16 PM~20091690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

just bought a pair of caps like this one (see link), now I need to figure out the size of the fitting that I need to buy to weld it to the reservior tank, it has a 9/16 id and 12 threads per inch, I'm thinking is a -12 an fitting, but I could be wrong, any info is appreciated.................. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Aircraft-15...Q5fPartsQ5fGear


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 14 2011, 08:16 PM~20091690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the new Mcdonalds 50 Piece nugget meal?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 15 2011, 10:55 AM~20095594
> *Is that the new Mcdonalds 50 Piece nugget meal?
> *


Right? Is that the new cotton in the wheel wells?


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 14 2011, 04:32 PM~20090194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine gave this to me!
> *


Saw one of those if not that one on ebay last year, very cool!


----------



## PESCO FAN

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Mar 15 2011, 10:03 AM~20096047
> *Saw one of those if not that one on ebay last year, very cool!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 14 2011, 04:47 PM~20090741
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 14 2011, 07:16 PM~20091690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of this 59???


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 16 2011, 03:26 PM~20101868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i don't know what it is but i really like those donkeys, im slowly collecting a stock pile...hahaha, they would have to be the loudest clicking candle......
is it going in a set up ?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 16 2011, 12:26 AM~20101868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that thing is long (no ****). :cheesy:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Mar 16 2011, 12:31 AM~20102526
> *i don't know what it is but i really like those donkeys, im slowly collecting a stock pile...hahaha, they would have to be the loudest clicking candle......
> is it going in a set up ?
> *



you forgot the "(NO ****)".


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 16 2011, 05:17 AM~20103963
> *damn that thing is long (no ****). :cheesy:
> *



:0 

i bought these cuz i thought they where cylinders, guess they going in the trash.


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 14 2011, 06:16 PM~20091690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 16 2011, 04:17 PM~20107360
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *



Wazz up, Rag Top Rob? Man, I had to rescue this topic from the third page!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 16 2011, 10:32 AM~20104667
> *:0
> 
> i bought these cuz i thought they where cylinders, guess they going in the trash.
> *


LOL CYLINDERS


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 18 2011, 01:49 PM~20123194
> *Wazz up, Rag Top Rob? Man, I had to rescue this topic from the third page!
> *


what up abel :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 18 2011, 08:49 PM~20125597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2011, 06:55 AM~20127456
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


*whats up Abel,long time no talk.Did you get the text I sent you yesterday?*


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2011, 06:55 AM~20127456
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave: Whats up???


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Mar 19 2011, 08:55 AM~20127456-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 19 2011, 09:30 AM~20127551
> *whats up Abel,long time no talk.Did you get the text I sent you yesterday?
> *



wazz up guys?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 19 2011, 07:30 AM~20127551
> *whats up Abel,long time no talk.Did you get the text I sent you yesterday?
> *


Nah, bro I didnt..I changed my #, I will PM it to you!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 17 2011, 01:32 AM~20104667
> *:0
> 
> i bought these cuz i thought they where cylinders, guess they going in the trash.
> *


what....pm me.....
dont trash them..
Jay...


----------



## lowriderlife

PM me too Pelado..how am i suppose to call you when you keep changing ur # all the time... :angry:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2011, 02:26 PM~20129728
> *Nah, bro I didnt..I changed my #, I will PM it to you!
> *


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 18 2011, 10:49 PM~20125597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 11 2011, 04:20 PM~20070224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU DONT WANT THIS SET UP ENY MORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

did some posts get deleted???????????????


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 23 2011, 08:36 PM~20163862
> *did some posts get deleted???????????????
> *



Everybody probably got banned for posting pics :dunno: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 23 2011, 11:48 PM~20165174
> *Everybody probably got banned for posting pics :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 24 2011, 10:24 PM~20173530
> *      TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ANY ADEL PICS?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2011, 02:09 AM~20175434
> *ANY ADEL PICS?
> *


pumps or dumps?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DUMPS , WANTED TO SEE THE NUMBERS ON A REAL 1? I HAD IT WRITTIN DOWN BUT 4GOT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2011, 11:21 AM~20177015
> *DUMPS , WANTED TO SEE THE NUMBERS ON A REAL 1? I HAD IT WRITTIN DOWN BUT 4GOT
> *


should be something like 23500 (its been awhile, to me a real adel is a waste of time when you can just buy ADEX...no scratches, no vise marks and never been used as a hammer like most adels were).


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2011, 11:30 AM~20177073
> *should be something like 23500 (its been awhile, to me a real adel is a waste of time when you can just buy ADEX...no scratches, no vise marks and never been used as a hammer like most adels were).
> *


I KNOW I KNOW MR ADEX GUY LOL LIKE I SAID TO THO I JUST LIKE THE OG VERSION CUZ ITS OG, THATS LIKE SAYING GET A NEW STYLE AIRCRAFT SET UP VS THE OG 1S :biggrin: BUT ANY 1 ELSE GOT THE FOR SURE NUMBERS TO A ADEL??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IS IT 23500-22?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2011, 11:36 AM~20177129
> *I KNOW I KNOW MR ADEX GUY LOL LIKE I SAID TO THO I JUST LIKE THE OG VERSION CUZ ITS OG, THATS LIKE SAYING GET A NEW STYLE AIRCRAFT SET UP VS THE OG 1S :biggrin:  BUT ANY 1 ELSE GOT THE FOR SURE NUMBERS TO A ADEL??
> *


not a good comparison.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 24 2011, 10:24 PM~20173530
> *      TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*Page 213,the birth city of aircraft hydraulics!* :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 25 2011, 07:36 AM~20177129-->
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW I KNOW MR ADEX GUY LOL LIKE I SAID TO THO I JUST LIKE THE OG VERSION CUZ ITS OG, THATS LIKE SAYING GET A NEW STYLE AIRCRAFT SET UP VS THE OG 1S :biggrin:  BUT ANY 1 ELSE GOT THE FOR SURE NUMBERS TO A ADEL??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2011, 08:46 AM~20177612
> *not a good comparison.
> *



LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2011, 12:46 PM~20177612
> *not a good comparison.
> *


WHAT IS THEN


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 24 2011, 11:09 PM~20175434
> *ANY ADEL PICS?
> *













I love my ADELS!


----------



## TOPFAN

JUNK!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:worship:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2011, 08:02 PM~20181790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUNK!
> *


Pretty nice "JUNK" propping up those Adels! :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2011, 05:37 PM~20180713
> *WHAT IS THEN
> *


Tattoo means that the Adex is an 'exact' perfect high quality reproduced component.

There isnt anyone making a reproduction Pesco pump at all,high end or low end, those contemporary aircraft 'style' pumps dont even attempt being a Pesco repro.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2011, 08:02 PM~20181790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUNK!
> *


knock off hammers :cheesy:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2011, 10:02 PM~20181790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUNK!
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Mar 26 2011, 03:28 AM~20183959
> *Tattoo means that the Adex is an 'exact' perfect high quality reproduced component.
> 
> There isnt anyone making a reproduction Pesco pump at all,high end or low end, those contemporary aircraft 'style' pumps dont even attempt being a Pesco repro.
> *


thank you sir. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2011, 08:37 PM~20180713
> *WHAT IS THEN
> *


ask me again in 18 months.




































































:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Mar 26 2011, 03:28 AM~20183959
> *Tattoo means that the Adex is an 'exact' perfect high quality reproduced component.
> 
> There isnt anyone making a reproduction Pesco pump at all,high end or low end, those contemporary aircraft 'style' pumps dont even attempt being a Pesco repro.
> *


YEA BUT IS IT MADE BY ADEL??


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2011, 08:02 PM~20181790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUNK!
> *


Those squares miss me. COME HOME!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Mar 26 2011, 12:59 PM~20186320
> *Those squares miss me. COME HOME!!!
> *


 


:nono: Nope, the ones l got from you are in my Caddy!


----------



## 41bowtie

More Adel pics


santa came early this year. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 27 2011, 07:36 AM~20191239
> *More Adel pics
> santa came early this year.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 25 2011, 08:41 PM~20182140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That pump isnt (period correct) it isnt a 777 with a over large ass tank or tanks on it.


Also too cheep to weld some good fitting on the tank.


And put some paint on that old rusty shit.


----------



## 41bowtie

can anybody tell me what type of hydraulic pump head is on this motor?


----------



## 41bowtie

fucking around made this little cap.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 27 2011, 04:42 PM~20193453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anybody tell me what type of hydraulic pump head is on this motor?
> *


looks a lot like a Pesco 203. but it mounts different.


Pesco made HUNDREDS of pumps. Hard to say.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 27 2011, 02:41 PM~20193799
> *looks a lot like a Pesco 203. but it mounts different.
> Pesco made HUNDREDS of pumps. Hard to say.
> *


583 or 582...it was worthless for me, I tried it and would not lift my car up. If you look at it, it has no adjustable pressure spring. I havent tried it with big cylinders. :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 27 2011, 07:23 PM~20194309
> *583 or 582...it was worthless for me, I tried it and would not lift my car up. If you look at it, it has no adjustable pressure spring. I havent tried it with big cylinders. :dunno:
> *


definitely a 582. judging by the specs, they should work with big cylinders.





heres some 582's and some 583's i used to have.



582










583


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 27 2011, 12:14 PM~20192993
> *That pump isnt (period correct) it isnt a 777 with a over large ass tank or tanks on it.
> Also too cheep to weld some good fitting on the tank.
> And put some paint on that old rusty shit.
> *



The guy I got it from had it in his garage for 30 years. I bugged him to sell it to me...he finally did.. He gave it to me in the condition in the pic. He said it used it for the back...
It was in his car back in the 70's:


----------



## TOPFAN

Whats the spec on them? I still have a few...I have a 582 and a couple 583's.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 27 2011, 07:04 PM~20194639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the spec on them? I still have a few...I have a 582 and a couple 583's.
> *



let me know if you wanna do a little trade for 2


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 15 2011, 03:51 AM~20094680
> *four 525 Pesco Pumps and 2 Tanks.. $1300 take it all... Buyer pays for shipping..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about this ones, can someone elaborate a bit more...........


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 27 2011, 06:00 PM~20195173
> *let me know if you wanna do a little trade for 2
> *


----------



## azmurh

Found these


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 27 2011, 04:54 PM~20194578
> *The guy I got it from had it in his garage for 30 years. I bugged him to sell it to me...he finally did.. He gave it to me in the condition in the pic. He said it used it for the back...
> It was in his car back in the 70's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love them old sterring wheels.

this pump had galvinized fittings welded and the pluming was too the same as yours.

I will just throw this out there, but I was told Pallies were pre setting up the pumps for the lowriders and (mybe these were done there because the simularty).












this one had some knida radiator water valve but this shit was OG back then because Ive others with same fittings on other pumps.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 27 2011, 06:54 PM~20194578
> *The guy I got it from had it in his garage for 30 years. I bugged him to sell it to me...he finally did.. He gave it to me in the condition in the pic. He said it used it for the back...
> It was in his car back in the 70's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang! That steering wheel is more of a Munchkin wheel than a doughnut wheel. Sweet though!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 28 2011, 11:23 PM~20207184
> *love them old sterring wheels.
> 
> this pump had galvinized fittings welded and the pluming was too the same as yours.
> 
> I will just throw this out there, but I was told Pallies were pre setting up the pumps for the lowriders and (mybe these were done there because the simularty).
> 
> *












That tank looks exactly like the one I got. I think you got something there!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 29 2011, 07:11 AM~20208245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tank looks exactly like the one I got. I think you got something there!
> *



So we are preiod correct? 

We dont have to run 4 -777's and 3 over size tanks to be with the - in crowed. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Mar 29 2011, 01:55 AM~20207043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these
> *


gar?


----------



## Mr Impala

heres a couple pumps i had a few years back


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 29 2011, 12:22 PM~20209122
> *gar?
> *


could be, but GAR, Parker (Appliance Parker, Republic Parker, Republic Teledyne) & Kohler all look the same and share the same part number.



Parker still makes the AN 6207 equivalent check valve, exact same specs as the ones from 50-60 years ago.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wow gud info, i need 3 lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 29 2011, 02:25 PM~20210248
> *wow gud info, i need 3 lol :biggrin:
> *


this guy has them all day long for 6.99. they are male/male which means you wont have to use as many fittings.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GAR-ALUMINU...eQ5fCarQ5fParts


----------



## Kelo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2011, 02:31 PM~20211331
> *this guy has them all day long for 6.99. they are male/male which means you wont have to use as many fittings.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GAR-ALUMINU...eQ5fCarQ5fParts
> *


Thanks for the lead. Now who has some slowdowns? I'm still looking for 6's or 8's zigzag or 90's.


----------



## 41bowtie

can somebody tell me anything about this pump head?

I bought it 9 yrs ago thinking it was a 777 and was the first thing i bought aircraft.

here it is on a big fan motor.




































very similar to a rooster pump head but its a bit bigger with both inlet and outlet ports being 1 inch.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 29 2011, 01:25 PM~20210248
> *wow gud info, i need 3 lol :biggrin:
> *


just got these in 3 Parker freeflow in the mail from Oldiescc52, 2 of them have the same assy date and the other one physically is the same just the markings are different a green tag "use only with SKYDROL", hit him up he might have some more, he is pretty cool, he ran in to some personal bussiness so he couldn'tship them to me right away, but it was worth being patient with him............................ thanks again Adam :thumbsup:






















he sent me this as a gift, a NOS sealed Parker check valve...........................


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## implala66

:h5:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Mar 30 2011, 08:02 PM~20223775
> *Thanks for the lead.  Now who has some slowdowns?  I'm still looking for 6's or 8's  zigzag or 90's.
> *


I have them in stock!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 4 2011, 04:47 PM~20258102
> *I have them in stock!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I sent a pm before but never got a response

Send me some info sizes, price, quanaties, maybe a pic

Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## azmurh

> Send me some info sizes, price, quanaties, maybe a pic
> 
> Thank you
> 
> X2


----------



## 41bowtie

from thurd page


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 6 2011, 07:04 PM~20278041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dumbbells! :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 6 2011, 10:04 PM~20278041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice................... :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 6 2011, 08:35 PM~20278455
> *:0  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 6 2011, 10:04 PM~20278041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet! Just wondering, how much travel do those have?


----------



## 41bowtie

some more little pieces i got back.


----------



## baghdady

:wave:


----------



## Barba




----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 27 2011, 04:54 PM~20194578
> *The guy I got it from had it in his garage for 30 years. I bugged him to sell it to me...he finally did.. He gave it to me in the condition in the pic. He said it used it for the back...
> It was in his car back in the 70's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

OH WOW!U CAN REALLY DRIVE W/HANDCUFFS W/THAT STEERING WHEEL.WHAT A WAY 2 PROVE THEM STEREOTYPES BOUT "US" LOWRIDERS :biggrin: 




NICE PIC BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 10 2011, 11:05 AM~20303972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CLEAN*


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 10 2011, 02:05 PM~20303972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Looking Good..


----------



## implala66

:inout:


----------



## TOPFAN

April 15, 2011 6:31 PM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc...player_embedded


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 15 2011, 06:56 PM~20348609
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc...n_order&list=UL
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: Never gets old!!! :no: :no:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 15 2011, 08:56 PM~20348609
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 15 2011, 06:56 PM~20348609
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## lowbird




----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 15 2011, 06:56 PM~20348609
> *April 15, 2011 6:31 PM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the sound of them 777s


----------



## TOPFAN

3/8 pipe and ???? both # 8 size bodys



..... some odd ball stuff...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Apr 17 2011, 08:49 PM~20361462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good!


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 18 2011, 06:50 PM~20368074
> *looks good!
> *


Thanks Abel :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 15 2011, 07:56 PM~20348609
> *April 15, 2011 6:31 PM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc...player_embedded
> 
> *


For the unlearned like myself. What's the clicking while dumping the front?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 19 2011, 04:04 AM~20370995
> *For the unlearned like myself. What's the clicking while dumping the front?
> *


sounds like he was tapping the switch


----------



## 1229

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 19 2011, 01:04 AM~20370995
> *For the unlearned like myself. What's the clicking while dumping the front?
> *



I had the slow down open too much in the front, so I was demonstrating how accurate an adel aircraft dump is.  ( I was too lazy to sync it with the back and close it!)


----------



## rag61




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 19 2011, 07:58 AM~20371661
> *I had the slow down open too much in the front, so I was demonstrating how accurate an adel aircraft dump is.  ( I was too lazy to sync it with the back and close it!)
> *


I see thanks.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 15 2011, 08:56 PM~20348609
> *April 15, 2011 6:31 PM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc...player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWESOME! That thing is sooo clean.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 19 2011, 10:01 PM~20376385
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 15 2011, 09:56 PM~20348609
> *April 15, 2011 6:31 PM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc...player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jesus man.


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 15 2011, 05:56 PM~20348609
> *April 15, 2011 6:31 PM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4rIIv5-eEc...player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job Able! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

Plain Jane...I may change it up a bit!

Thanks Chapo!


----------



## hoppin62

What's up Abel!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 21 2011, 09:14 PM~20393659
> *What's up Abel!
> *



Whats up bro...we got to get together..I seen your pops on Saturday at the Mission...He was rapping his pipes!!!


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT

does anybody have any of these they wanna get rid of?













I like this combo alot i just wanna switch the motor to a 7500RPM one, the pump head is 3000psi stratopower.

Its my baby version of this.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 21 2011, 08:27 PM~20393773
> *Whats up bro...we got to get together..I seen your pops on Saturday at the Mission...He was rapping his pipes!!!
> *


Some things never change! Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Sup Fellas.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2011, 02:19 AM~20413099
> *Sup Fellas.
> *


Sup brother?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 25 2011, 03:36 AM~20413506
> *Sup brother?
> *


When you coming to LA?? Got some new cars about to bust out. :0 Imma have to retire mines already


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2011, 04:40 PM~20417361
> *When you coming to LA?? Got some new cars about to bust out. :0  Imma have to retire mines already
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Apr 25 2011, 03:55 PM~20417465
> *:0
> *



Thats Right you know who you are :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2011, 07:40 PM~20417361
> *When you coming to LA?? Got some new cars about to bust out. :0  Imma have to retire mines already
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2011, 06:40 PM~20417361
> *When you coming to LA?? Got some new cars about to bust out. :0  Imma have to retire mines already
> *


Brandon, I'm in LA till thrusday I wanna see b4 I head back to NY.


----------



## 1229

So........I got this odd ball 777 that Ive had for about 10 years now.



pictured on the left. see the difference in the gear bearings? all the other ones ive seen have bearings like the pump on the right that have a thicker flange and use a ring seal.


the pump on the left also had an aluminum gasket, like on a 280.


----------



## azmurh

A working progress


----------



## THUGGNASTY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGGNASTY, *oldiescc52*
:wave: :wave: How was pomona :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2011, 03:40 PM~20417361
> *When you coming to LA?? Got some new cars about to bust out. :0  Imma have to retire mines already
> *


The Blue 58 :0


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 29 2011, 10:30 PM~20452094
> *The Blue 58 :0
> *


And a gold one....... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Apr 29 2011, 10:17 PM~20452403
> *And a gold one....... :biggrin:
> *


Are you talking about eight em up?


----------



## implala66

here is a sketch of my set up....................


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 29 2011, 11:37 PM~20452500
> *Are you talking about eight em up?
> *


that name sound mean!!! cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 29 2011, 11:37 PM~20452500
> *Are you talking about eight em up?
> *


Don't know if you ever seen the black 58 one of the homies had (not toons) let's just say it ain't black no more it should be a head turner......for sure......


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Apr 30 2011, 09:37 PM~20456849
> *Don't know if you ever seen the black 58 one of the homies had (not toons) let's just say it ain't black no more it should be a head turner......for sure......
> *


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Apr 30 2011, 09:37 PM~20456849
> *Don't know if you ever seen the black 58 one of the homies had (not toons) let's just say it ain't black no more it should be a head turner......for sure......
> *


GM Eddie's? :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229




----------



## slo

cool


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Apr 30 2011, 09:37 PM~20456849
> *Don't know if you ever seen the black 58 one of the homies had (not toons) let's just say it ain't black no more it should be a head turner......for sure......
> *


 :0 










oishis old car


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 3 2011, 09:47 AM~20473857
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oishis old car
> *


is that the one that was at Tims shop? with the hidden steering linkage?


----------



## 1229

doing a few rebuilds for a few setups.


----------



## 1229

DIRTY











CLEAN


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2011, 10:45 AM~20490351
> *doing a few rebuilds for a few setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2011, 12:45 PM~20490351
> *doing a few rebuilds for a few setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:fool2:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2011, 09:45 AM~20490351
> *doing a few rebuilds for a few setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2011, 06:35 PM~20492615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 6 2011, 07:29 AM~20495950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 2 2011, 07:11 PM~20470460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does any one have the washer/spring that goes between 4 and 5 on Tattoo's diagram? Its a copper/brass looking washer that has a bend in it. I need 2. Pm me price. Thanks...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 6 2011, 07:04 PM~20499162
> *Does any one have the washer/spring that goes between 4 and 5 on Tattoo's diagram? Its a copper/brass looking washer that has a bend in it. I need 2.  Pm me price. Thanks...
> *


i can get them, but i wont know a price until Monday.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 7 2011, 06:52 AM~20502284
> *i can get them, but i wont know a price until Monday.
> *


*be expecting a package (no ****) in the few days.......*


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2011, 10:45 AM~20490351
> *doing a few rebuilds for a few setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very organized jason!!


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 7 2011, 06:52 AM~20502284
> *i can get them, but i wont know a price until Monday.
> *


Let me know  by the way I got my rebuild kits today... Looks really good!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+May 7 2011, 02:29 PM~20503310-->
> 
> 
> 
> *be expecting a package (no ****) in the few days.......*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 09:42 PM~20504739
> *very organized jason!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that OCD Johnny, Im think you got it too. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ss62vert_@May 8 2011, 12:36 AM~20505574
> *Let me know   by the way I got my rebuild kits today... Looks really good!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT

Here's a lil something I'm working on.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 30 2011, 11:49 AM~20454337
> *here is a sketch of my set up....................
> 
> 
> *



Why would pressure gauges in the tanks, they wont read any pressure there. 

Or at least not enough to make noticeable move on the gauge.

They have to be in line.


Nice skectch thoe .


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 8 2011, 07:44 PM~20510114
> *Why would pressure gauges in the tanks, they wont read any pressure there.
> 
> Or at least not enough to make noticeable move on the gauge.
> 
> They have to be in line.
> Nice skectch thoe .
> *


ive seen many traditional set ups as well with the same

simple asthetick purpouses i suppose


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@May 8 2011, 07:33 PM~20510028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a lil something I'm working on.
> *


THAT LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@May 9 2011, 03:33 AM~20510028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a lil something I'm working on.
> *


Veeeeery nice!


----------



## thephatlander

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 8 2011, 05:44 PM~20510114
> *Why would pressure gauges in the tanks, they wont read any pressure there.
> 
> Or at least not enough to make noticeable move on the gauge.
> 
> They have to be in line.
> Nice skectch thoe .
> *



Why shouldnt you not put some pressure in those tanks?


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 8 2011, 08:44 PM~20510114
> *They have to be in line.
> Nice skectch thoe .
> *


just to be different :biggrin: , and yes they will be in line with a cylinder  ...................


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@May 9 2011, 02:44 AM~20512484
> *Why shouldnt you not put some pressure in those tanks?
> *




Because these are Pesco pumps , not piston pumps.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2011, 07:44 PM~20510655
> *ive seen many traditional set ups as well with the same
> 
> simple asthetick purpouses i suppose
> *



I hate to see settups that has gauges on the tank knowing that there not doing anything (unless its on a piston pump) and also those inline oil coolers 
(knowing we dont move enough oil to heat it up).

The last 2 things I hate is guys using a shit load of hard line in the trunk and last is guys using fake squares in their settups.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 9 2011, 05:17 AM~20512673
> *just to be different    :biggrin: , and yes they will be in line with a  cylinder    ...................
> *


----------



## valley_legendz

HEY HOMIES DO ANYONE KNOWS THIS KIND OF DUMP AND HOW DO IT WORK 












































THE LONGER SHAFT HAR 3 PRONGS AND THE SHORT SHAFT HAS 2 PRONGS THEY BOTH SAY BENDIX INSIDE OF THEM I JUST NEED HOW CAN I HOOK IT UP IN MY SYSTEM THANKS ANY ANSWERS WILL BE APRECIATED


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by Firefly+May 9 2011, 02:15 AM~20512473-->
> 
> 
> 
> Veeeeery nice!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPOOK82_@May 8 2011, 09:52 PM~20511628
> *THAT LOOKS BAD ASS
> *



Thanks.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@May 8 2011, 09:33 PM~20510028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a lil something I'm working on.
> *


beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 9 2011, 11:47 AM~20514671
> *beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thank you.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2011, 07:49 AM~20512896
> *I hate to see settups that has gauges on the tank knowing that there not doing anything (unless its on a piston pump)  and also those inline oil coolers
> (knowing we dont move enough oil to heat it up).
> 
> The last 2 things I hate is guys using a shit load of hard line in the trunk and last is guys using fake squares in their settups.
> *


I hate all chromed out aircraft hyd prefer the untouched "vintage" look


----------



## serve_n_swerve

I am thinking of going with four Westinghouse motors with 3000 psi Stratopower pumps for my 1962 Cadillac. Any one have any experience with this type of motor? Pros or cons? Each motor is a little over 20 pounds each, 4.75 hp and 7500 rpm.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@May 10 2011, 01:34 AM~20519737
> *I am thinking of going with four Westinghouse motors with 3000 psi Stratopower pumps for my 1962 Cadillac. Any one have any experience with this type of motor? Pros or cons? Each motor is a little over 20 pounds each, 4.75 hp and 7500 rpm.
> *


like this?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 10 2011, 06:21 AM~20520585
> *like this?
> 
> *


quite some space...


----------



## serve_n_swerve

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 10 2011, 04:21 AM~20520585
> *like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think I remember this car, I was just telling Mike that I think I saw this car in Auto Trader years ago. It's a 60 Impala with a roll cage? The motors I just picked up are a little different. The are actually 8400 Rpm with 6.5 hp. The fan part of the motor is a little bit bigger.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

> HEY HOMIES DO ANYONE KNOWS THIS KIND OF DUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIAMESE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@May 9 2011, 10:34 PM~20519737
> *I am thinking of going with four Westinghouse motors with 3000 psi Stratopower pumps for my 1962 Cadillac. Any one have any experience with this type of motor? Pros or cons? Each motor is a little over 20 pounds each, 4.75 hp and 7500 rpm.
> *



They arent as pretty as the smaller PESCO MOTOR...but, thats my opinion. :dunno:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 11 2011, 05:03 PM~20532643
> *They arent as pretty as the smaller PESCO MOTOR...but, thats my opinion. :dunno:
> *


Oh man Mike saw this and told me to quote him so here goes "I love Pescos but after I saw how these Westinghouses looked, saw the power, the big fan motor, and let those motors spin, I fell in love. You got to get out the way once this setup is done". I was at work so Mike I'm sorry if I miss quoted you. He hit these motors with 24 volt and damn, they started screaming like a mother. Oh and they are pretty, I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@May 11 2011, 02:59 AM~20528066
> *I think I remember this car, I was just telling Mike that I think I saw this car in Auto Trader years ago. It's  a 60 Impala with a roll cage? The motors I just picked up are a little different. The are actually 8400 Rpm with 6.5 hp. The fan part of the motor is a little bit bigger.
> *


post pics of them. :cheesy:


----------



## valley_legendz

> HEY HOMIES DO ANYONE KNOWS THIS KIND OF DUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIAMESE... :biggrin:
> J/K... :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: VERY FUNNY HA HA HA :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by ss62vert+May 6 2011, 04:04 PM~20499162-->
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one have the washer/spring that goes between 4 and 5 on Tattoo's diagram? Its a copper/brass looking washer that has a bend in it. I need 2.  Pm me price. Thanks...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@May 7 2011, 06:52 AM~20502284
> *i can get them, but i wont know a price until Monday.
> *


Anyword on those parts?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@May 11 2011, 10:02 PM~20534832
> *Oh man Mike saw this and told me to quote him so here goes "I love Pescos but after I saw how these Westinghouses looked, saw the power, the big fan motor, and let those motors spin, I fell in love. You got to get out the way once this setup is done". I was at work so Mike I'm sorry if I miss quoted you. He hit these motors with 24 volt and damn, they started screaming like a mother. Oh and they are pretty, I'll post some pictures later.
> *


i went out of the way once worked out pretty well for me :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 12 2011, 03:34 PM~20538270
> *Anyword on those parts?
> *


still waiting on a call back.


i think i overwhelmed them from buying so much all at one time. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2011, 05:19 PM~20539087
> *i went out of the way once worked out pretty well for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2011, 02:19 PM~20539087
> *i went out of the way once worked out pretty well for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@May 8 2011, 06:33 PM~20510028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a lil something I'm working on.
> *


damn! that looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn 1 of my needle plugs broke on top of the candle who can fix or replace this part on my hydro-air 16??


----------



## 41bowtie

its funny how they made a normally opened ones that cant be converted, even if you drill the holes the internals are slightly different


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, CUZICAN


:wave: :wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 15 2011, 11:30 PM~20560761
> *its funny how they made a normally opened ones that cant be converted, even if you drill the holes the internals are slightly different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Give me a call I ran into something new.


----------



## valley_legendz

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@May 9 2011, 10:28 AM~20513423
> *HEY HOMIES DO ANYONE KNOWS THIS KIND OF DUMP AND HOW DO IT WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE LONGER SHAFT HAR 3 PRONGS AND THE SHORT SHAFT HAS 2 PRONGS THEY BOTH SAY BENDIX INSIDE OF THEM I JUST NEED HOW CAN I HOOK IT UP IN MY SYSTEM THANKS ANY ANSWERS WILL BE APRECIATED
> *


CAN ENYONE HELP ME WHAT KIND OF DUMP THIS IS I WILL APRECIATED IF I COULD GET AN ANSWER THANKS


----------



## 1229

TTT


will have Pesco 280 rebuild kits in about a week and a half.


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS




----------



## implala66

:inout:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 15 2011, 09:25 PM~20558849
> *damn 1 of my needle plugs broke on top of the candle who can  fix or replace this part on my hydro-air 16??
> *


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 23 2011, 04:40 PM~20611683-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Feb 18 2011, 07:31 AM~19900156
> *I just posted this in the classifieds thread, because someone was looking for connectors.
> 
> If you need Amphenol connectors, you can buy them from Allied Electronic.
> 
> I wrote a little piece on how to order your connectors by dissecting the part numbers:
> 
> Especially if you have some off the wall dumps, you might not get away with using standard cannon plugs. It's pretty easy though, because the dump solenoid has the information you need right on the plug-receptacle.
> 
> I took an example pic of the candle on one of my Hydro-Aire dumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you can see it says 14s-9, this tells you the size of shell and insert. This is what you need in order to find the right Amphenol part number.
> 
> Let's dissect the partnumbers, we know the part number for the straight plug is 97-3106B-14S-9S
> 
> 97:    This is the general part number (97 series circular connectors).
> 3106: This is the number that tells you what kind of angle the plug has (3106=straight, 3108=90 degree).
> B:      This is the number that tells you the class, I don't think it matters whether you use A or B, not in our applications.
> 14S:  This is the number that tells you the shell size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.
> 9S:    This is the number that tells you the insert size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.
> 
> Then, if you order from Allied Electronic, you can add these numbers to the end of the AE part number:
> 
> -689 for a silver nickel finish
> -639 for a clear finish
> -621 for a black finish
> 
> For the cable clamps, you only have to search by shell size and you'll be good. 97-3057-6 for a 14 shell and 97-3057-4 for a 12 shell, these are the nice big ones. You can toy with the part numbers a bit and see what different clamps are available.
> 
> This should help if you find some dumps with other size receptacles than the standard 12 and 14 shell as well.
> 
> Am I banned now? :cheesy:
> *


look at the pic, and let me know what is the number it's on yous, example 12-s or 14-s....................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

im sorry the connector just hella bent, im scared if id try to bend it back it will break,but in the inside it dont got any number it just say b then a by the connectors


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 23 2011, 07:47 PM~20612912
> *im sorry the connector just hella bent, im scared if id try to bend it back it will break,but in the inside it dont got any number it just say  b then a by the connectors
> *


post some pics.........................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ID TRYD TAKING PICS BUT IT JUST WONT SHOW RIGHT AT ALL,  JUST A B THEN A ITS ON A MONSTER GREEN #16


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2011, 10:26 AM~20617642
> *ID TRYD TAKING PICS BUT IT JUST WONT SHOW RIGHT AT ALL,    JUST A B THEN A ITS ON A MONSTER GREEN #16
> *


post it anyways................


----------



## chosen one

:biggrin:


----------



## Barba




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 25 2011, 08:59 PM~20630169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, who built that set up?


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 25 2011, 10:52 PM~20630094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 25 2011, 09:59 PM~20630169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the tanks look tiny , about how much do they hold?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2011, 12:16 PM~20632710
> *the tanks look tiny , about how much do they hold?
> *


theres a little more than enough fluid for 2 of the really fat 8" cylinders.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2011, 09:16 AM~20632710
> *the tanks look tiny , about how much do they hold?
> *


It works.


----------



## JustRite




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 26 2011, 10:31 AM~20632817
> *theres a little more than enough fluid for 2 of the really fat 8" cylinders.
> *





> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 26 2011, 12:30 PM~20633492
> *It works.
> *


ok


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 25 2011, 07:59 PM~20630169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 clean!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 25 2011, 08:52 PM~20630094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



PRETTY!


----------



## valley_legendz

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@May 16 2011, 03:09 PM~20563785
> *CAN ENYONE HELP ME WHAT KIND OF DUMP THIS IS I WILL APRECIATED IF I COULD GET AN ANSWER THANKS
> *



ANYONE  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears: DAMN


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r

I need a plug for a monster green 16, does anyone have one that wants to sale. Or does anyone know where i can buy one.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr.LoWrId3r_@May 27 2011, 04:30 PM~20641723
> *I need a plug for a monster green 16, does anyone have one that wants to sale. Or does anyone know where i can buy one.
> *


hit up prewar_gm_access


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=58638


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 27 2011, 02:29 PM~20642061
> *hit up prewar_gm_access
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=58638
> *


Thanks for the info already pm him.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 25 2011, 08:59 PM~20630169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one SICK set up :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

another westinghouse eith a small variation


















These dumps waiting to get serviced, (no ****)


----------



## 41bowtie

NOS dumps never been opened.


----------



## MR.LAC

chosen one said:


> :biggrin:


Nice and clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

:thumbsup:thank's


----------



## Dreamer62

chosen one said:


> :biggrin:


this came out bad ass. super clean


----------



## FoxCustom

Got a question...
So, now that I have my Hydro-Aire #8's installed in my setup in the '59, both (front/back) dump and there are no external leaks in the system. The only problem is that my rear dump let's the rear of the car drop slowly even when I'm not on the switch. I pulled the spool/plunger out like 15 different times and made little adjustments to the length, but the thing still drops! Before I installed the dumps I rebuilt them with new orings and backups.

Are there any tricks that will stop this dump from letting the car drop???


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

there maybe an internal crack on the housing


----------



## FoxCustom

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> there maybe an internal crack on the housing


:ugh: I hope not, I'm gonna guess that's not an easy one to check? That could be letting oil seep past an o-ring?


----------



## TOPFAN

FoxCustom said:


> :ugh: I hope not, I'm gonna guess that's not an easy one to check? That could be letting oil seep past an o-ring?


Have you tried adjusting the solenoid plunger? It has to be in the sweet spot or it it will creep. Or you have the wrong size oil rings.


----------



## FoxCustom

TOPFAN said:


> Have you tried adjusting the solenoid plunger? It has to be in the sweet spot or it it will creep. Or you have the wrong size oil rings.


Yeah, that's what I've been adjusting and I can't seem to find the sweet spot...it still is dropping, I will keep adjusting it to see if I can find it though.


----------



## chosen one

Dreamer62 said:


> this came out bad ass. super clean


:thumbsup:


----------



## azmurh

Ttt


----------



## milkbone

Bump


----------



## TOPFAN

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

41bowtie said:


> another westinghouse eith a small variation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These dumps waiting to get serviced, (no ****)


Wow...


----------



## TOPFAN

41bowtie said:


> NOS dumps never been opened.


 
What kind are those, may I ask?:dunno:


----------



## Airborne

Jason, did you get my PM?


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Jason, did you get my PM?


 No, try sending again.


----------



## Airborne

now?


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> now?


 got it


----------



## rag61

MR.LAC said:


> Nice and clean!:thumbsup:


too clean!!! bro


----------



## implala66




----------



## Dreamer62

Nice!


----------



## implala66

getting closer to my dream................................... I hope I don't get banned hno:


----------



## 1229

Putting together some 777 and 280 rebuild kits!


----------



## FoxCustom

TATTOO-76 said:


> Putting together some 777 and 280 rebuild kits!


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229




----------



## chosen one

TATTOO-76 said:


> Putting together some 777 and 280 rebuild kits!


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

chosen one said:


> NICE:thumbsup:


Im working on getting a few seals reproduced myself, because AIRCRAFT PRICES ARE INSANE.


theres an o-ring for the 280 that costs $14 each, and the pump requires 2 of them. Its a Pesco specific part, there never was an AN part number and NOTHING ELSE will work. only 1 manufacturer has the tooling and obviously theres no way to find out who that is. 

same with the 777 shims.


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> Putting together some 777 and 280 rebuild kits!


 would you consider doing a step by step on how to rebuild the pumpheads on this thread? 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> would you consider doing a step by step on how to rebuild the pumpheads on this thread?
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Yes, Im working on that.


----------



## lowdeville

TATTOO-76 said:


> Yes, Im working on that.


 sweet!


----------



## 41bowtie

Cant believe nobody jumped on the zig zags that where on ebay.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> Cant believe nobody jumped on the zig zags that where on ebay.


 link?


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> link?


I found one...............
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valve-No-12-Fla...ic_Hydraulic_Valves_Parts&hash=item4cf7def5fc


----------



## 41bowtie

implala66 said:


> I found one...............
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Valve-No-12-Fla...ic_Hydraulic_Valves_Parts&hash=item4cf7def5fc


i was about to buy it then it said bidding for this item has ended.


----------



## Airborne

implala66 said:


> I found one...............
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Valve-No-12-Fla...ic_Hydraulic_Valves_Parts&hash=item4cf7def5fc


 damn


----------



## 41bowtie

Airborne said:


> damn




he posted another one today and it was gone


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

TATTOO-76 said:


> Putting together some 777 and 280 rebuild kits!


Im still wanting some of these when your ready... PM me on the 280 kits.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TATTOO-76 said:


> Putting together some 777 and 280 rebuild kits!


----------



## baghdady

:wave:


----------



## 1229

baghdady said:


> :wave:


 sup dude?


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> sup dude?



Working like a dog man, In Wa State right now working with the Navy. How is everything going


----------



## 1229

baghdady said:


> *Working like a dog man*, In Wa State right now working with the Navy. How is everything going


yeah? well, im working like a bear. most of the time not doing shit, i like to hibernate and catch fish. only difference is, i dont shit in the words......at least i havent lately!!


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> yeah? well, im working like a bear. most of the time not doing shit, i like to hibernate and catch fish. only difference is, i dont shit in the words......at least i havent lately!!




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## implala66

FIREFLY what's the diameter on this tank?????


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> yeah? well, im working like a bear. most of the time not doing shit, i like to hibernate and catch fish. only difference is, i dont shit in the words......at least i havent lately!!



 Kind of difficult to shit in the words, Unless of course you are in a cage and they put newspapers in there for you to shit on :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

implala66 said:


> FIREFLY what's the diameter on this tank?????


You should send Joost a pm (that's his username on here as well), my stuff is at his paintshop right now. I'm sure he would measure that right up for you!


----------



## 1229

baghdady said:


> Kind of difficult to shit in the words, Unless of course you are in a cage and they put newspapers in there for you to shit on :roflmao:


 Fuckin typo


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> Fuckin typo



 Funny thing is when I first read it I actually read "Woods" It wasnt until Milkbone quoted it that I noticed it said Words lol


----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> he posted another one today and it was gone


here is another one..................

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valve-No-12-Fla...ic_Hydraulic_Valves_Parts&hash=item4cf7fc0297


----------



## 1229

baghdady said:


> Funny thing is when I first read it I actually read "Woods" It wasnt until Milkbone quoted it that I noticed it said Words lol


 milkboner probably changed it.:rofl:


----------



## TOPFAN

Those things are huge!


----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> Those things are huge!


 check out these #16 zigzags sitting beside a #8.


----------



## Firefly

That's fucking huge. I already don't like adjusting #10's, can't imagine how crude the #16's must be.


----------



## Hipstreet

TTT


----------



## 1229

Hipstreet said:


> TTT


 x2


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS

There is some good info in this topic, thanks to those that post :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Whats up fellas? I know its been a while since ive posted in here... just been popping in maybe once a month just to see if theres anything new. Those of you who have been in the aircraft topics for a couple of years may remember how i gave all of my parts to a wanna-be aircraft set-up builder that used to post in here. I wanted something nicer than i could do myself and thought he was the right guy for the job. It was supposed to take about 2 months, but when i finally got it back after a year and a half i wasnt too happy with it. It looked like something i could have done myself as an amature hydraulic guy. All this talk about who he learned from, how he wanted to be the one to say he did the set-up in the car when it came out... i was really looking forward to something special that would get me motivated to work on the car again.... but all i got was excuses and disappointments. I never really put him on blast straight out because we had been cool in the past with a few cars and parts deals, but i did make a few comments to let people know to do their homework before dealing with Ceasar Martinez from SLC aka "HustlerSpank" on here. The set-up has just been collecting dust in the corner of the garage for about a year and a half now, so today i finally decided to take it apart and move forward with something new.... and WOW! Taking the set-up apart was probably the best thing i ever did! Complete garbage!!! Mismatched fittings, hardlines that didnt line up, garbage in the plumbing, enough teflon tape to make a mummy costume for Halloween.....

He talked a few times along the way about how he wanted to really put something special together... about how he wanted this to be the set-up that really put him on the map as a top aircraft set-up builder in the game......... So im going to put him on the map with some pictures of his handy work. I was speechless at first, but now im pissed off after stewing on it for a few hours. Here is the set up as i tore it down earlier today...


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

This hardline was really hard to unbolt.... now i see why, the shit didnt even line up... i guess its ok to just force it on....


----------



## JasonJ

He used a washer on the right between the base and the spacer block to help line up the hardlines...











The pumps only had 2-3 bolts in each base, and each base for the tanks only had 3 bolts in it... i was able to move this with my finger... oh, and nice gap between the top of the baseplate and bottom of the tank.











Oh... here is why they only had 3 bolts.... the holes dont line up.


----------



## JasonJ

Nice bodywork on the tanks.... you can see a dent on top of the left one, and can see the seams bad as hell on both of them.











Here is a chunk of something (rubber maybe?) iside the fitting..... just waiting to cause havoc with my brand new Adex checks and dumps.












Polishing compound left inside....




















Hmmmm..... one of these fittings is not like the other ones.... kids, can you find the one thats not like the others???


----------



## JasonJ

Teflon tape is not hard to use....























































Fuck it... why not do it BIG!!! Lets block the whole thing off!!!


----------



## JasonJ

This is whats left.... discarded like garbage. A fitting tribute.


----------



## Airborne

Damn man, he took you for a fucking ride and didn't even blow you! Too bad, your car is amazing. There are guys on here who are real experts, they can help...


----------



## azmurh

Jason J I am glad you decided to stand up and move forward man cant wait till you get it done keep it up:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> Hmmmm..... one of these fittings is not like the other ones.... kids, can you find the one thats not like the others???



i see 3 different fittings. 

the 2 on the left match, the 3rd has a smaller hex and the 4th looks like it has a hex that is in between the other 2 sizes and the hole is smaller.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Holy shit


----------



## slo

what would have been the cost of this "high caliber work"?


----------



## JasonJ

Airborne said:


> Damn man, he took you for a fucking ride and didn't even blow you! Too bad, your car is amazing. There are guys on here who are real experts, they can help...


:thumbsup:



azmurh said:


> Jason J I am glad you decided to stand up and move forward man cant wait till you get it done keep it up:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:






TATTOO-76 said:


> i see 3 different fittings.
> 
> the 2 on the left match, the 3rd has a smaller hex and the 4th looks like it has a hex that is in between the other 2 sizes and the hole is smaller.


Damn, youre right! :squint:



1 LO 64 said:


> Holy shit


My thoughts exactly.



slo said:


> what would have been the cost of this "high caliber work"?


I traded parts for parts, plating, & labor for this set up. With what i gave him vs. what i got back that ill end up reusing on the re-do, I probably lost about 4k on the deal. :banghead:


----------



## KERRBSS

DAMN J....THATS SHITY.....


----------



## Airborne

I can see if the guy just sold parts. If he came out and said " I don't know much about it but I have shit loads of parts" and sold his shit at a reasonable price he could have save a bunch of people the hard ache. Instead, he burned people for their hard earned cash...


----------



## Wizzard

JasonJ said:


> I traded parts for parts, plating, & labor for this set up. With what i gave him vs. what i got back that ill end up reusing on the re-do, I probably lost about 4k on the deal. :banghead:


Thats fucked up...


----------



## SPOOK82

JasonJ said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I traded parts for parts, plating, & labor for this set up. With what i gave him vs. what i got back that ill end up reusing on the re-do, I probably lost about 4k on the deal. :banghead:


:nosad: dam THAT SUCKS 
I THINK I WOULD BE DOING A LITTLE MORE THAN PUTTING HIM ON BLAST


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


>



its ok to put aircraft pumps on your tailgate, but its not OK to put tailgate pumps on an aircraft.


----------



## JasonJ

TATTOO-76 said:


> its ok to put aircraft pumps on your tailgate, but its not OK to put tailgate pumps on an aircraft.


BWAHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAAAA! :|














:finger:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> its ok to put aircraft pumps on your tailgate, but its not OK to put tailgate pumps on an aircraft.



:rimshot::rimshot:









































***:buttkick:


----------



## west_side85

Amyone looking for pipebomb style accumulators. ?.. pm me...


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :rimshot::rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***:buttkick:


Poootoe


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

JasonJ said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, youre right! :squint:
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> 
> I traded parts for parts, plating, & labor for this set up. With what i gave him vs. what i got back that ill end up reusing on the re-do, I probably lost about 4k on the deal. :banghead:


 



Lets see the settup when it was put together. I did some trading with Spank and he was a streight up dude, sorry for both sides, hate to see thing go bad .


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TATTOO-76 said:


> its ok to put aircraft pumps on your tailgate, but its not OK to put tailgate pumps on an aircraft.


Wahahahhahah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TATTOO-76 said:


> its ok to put aircraft pumps on your tailgate, but its not OK to put tailgate pumps on an aircraft.


Wahahahhahah


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT
pics from the past.


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 1229

Nice.


----------



## aztec1

I am looking for some tanks, #8 check valves, #8 zig zags...if anyone has some for sale pm me. Thanks!


----------



## JasonJ

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Lets see the settup when it was put together. I did some trading with Spank and he was a streight up dude, sorry for both sides, hate to see thing go bad .


Ill have to find some, i dont think i have any on this computer, ill check the other one later.


----------



## JasonJ

Here are some tear down pics... nice.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## milkbone

JasonJ said:


> Here are some tear down pics... nice.





JasonJ said:


>



Holy shit....... well you're in good hands now :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

Damn Jasonj! It's hard to look at!


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## touchdowntodd

just checkin in to say hey .. havent been on here in a while nice to see the new setups goin together


----------



## FoxCustom

touchdowntodd said:


> just checkin in to say hey .. havent been on here in a while nice to see the new setups goin together


What's up Todd!


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Lets see the settup when it was put together. I did some trading with Spank and he was a streight up dude, sorry for both sides, hate to see thing go bad .


I found the pics....


----------



## slo

what is a P# 1E680A 

small?


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> :inout:



:buttkick:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This game is WAY too small to fuck people over like that.


----------



## implala66

anyone seen this type of pump before????

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0376828512&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## slo

How big is that unit? Looking for something small for a bike. Any suggestions? I recall rollingaround selling some small weird pumps...


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :buttkick:


 :fool2::inout:


----------



## implala66

slo said:


> How big is that unit? Looking for something small for a bike. Any suggestions? I recall rollingaround selling some small weird pumps...


that pump probably would of worked on you bike, hit up Oldiescc52 he can piont you in the right direction, he has built some AC setups for bikes......................


----------



## Hydros

542 1eb
24 volts
1950-2000 RPM

Whats needed is the specs for the pump head, I can only guess this is really an oil pump. 

Black and Decker became Lamb Electric.


info taken from Pesco.US and 
http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=288.new


----------



## slo

implala66 said:


> that pump probably would of worked on you bike, hit up Oldiescc52 he can piont you in the right direction, he has built some AC setups for bikes......................


thats what i was wondering if i could avoid using a dump or what way to configure.


----------



## TOPFAN

TTT


----------



## cone_weezy

does anyone know where ican get an aircraft setup something small and simple i need one for a lowrider bike im building a show bike hope someone can help me thanks


----------



## TOPFAN

Cleaned out and old friends garage. These adels are in real nice condition..Scored!


----------



## implala66

cone_weezy said:


> does anyone know where ican get an aircraft setup something small and simple i need one for a lowrider bike im building a show bike hope someone can help me thanks





slo said:


> How big is that unit? *Looking for something small for a bike*. Any suggestions? I recall rollingaround selling some small weird pumps...


 


implala66 said:


> that pump probably would of worked on you bike, hit up* Oldiescc52* he can point you in the right direction, he has built some AC setups for bikes......................


here you go....................


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> Cleaned out and *old friends* garage. These adels are in real nice condition..Scored!


did you go to Mario's house???.......................................j/k

what size are the zigzags???


----------



## 6DEUCE6

TOPFAN said:


> Cleaned out and old friends garage. These adels are in real nice condition..Scored!


What's up Abel? You really did clean up! What kind of rims are those and are the Adels for sale?


----------



## TOPFAN

No, the Adels arent Bro..I usually dont sell OG Adels...but I have other dumps if you need them. The rims are 14 x 8 Tru Spokes...These OG Gates may be.


----------



## touchdowntodd

LOVE those gates Abel


----------



## touchdowntodd

FoxCustom said:


> What's up Todd!



whats up lil homie.. hows the 59?


----------



## rag61

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

rag61 said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

touchdowntodd said:


> whats up lil homie.. hows the 59?


It coming along...knee deep in body work, trying to decide on colors.:banghead:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## lowbird

TATTOO-76 said:


> :inout:


 When are we going to see the 280 rebuild kits on the market?


----------



## 1229

lowbird said:


> When are we going to see the 280 rebuild kits on the market?


In a week I hope. I have a few kits together right now, but they are already sold. Im working on putting together 100 overhaul kits.



heres some pics of what you will be getting...

280 kit


















777 kit


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Very nice J.....top notch bro.


----------



## 1229

1 LO 64 said:


> Very nice J.....top notch bro.


thanks.


----------



## lowbird

They look awesome. Put me down for 3 when your ready to ship.....


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> thanks.


Nice touch on that packaging :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

NICE kits... wow


----------



## Hipstreet

:thumbsup::biggrin:



TATTOO-76 said:


> In a week I hope. I have a few kits together right now, but they are already sold. Im working on putting together 100 overhaul kits.
> 
> 
> 
> heres some pics of what you will be getting...
> 
> 280 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 777 kit


----------



## MR.LAC

JustRite said:


> Nice touch on that packaging :thumbsup:


 x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

TTT!!!


----------



## Yahtklub$and

Goodday2 all, jus wus wondering if any of U guys had any videos of any aircraft set-ups in action?


----------



## slo

Yahtklub$and said:


> Goodday2 all, jus wus wondering if any of U guys had any videos of any aircraft set-ups in action?


lot of them on youtube


----------



## Yahtklub$and

@slo, good lookn out man, but all I wus able2 find wus, tha olskool bomb, tha white caddy, auqa boogie, n the videos for them wusnt that long, U got any links wit more details?


----------



## FoxCustom

Equalizer question:

Which equalizer would you prefer more: a Bendix or a Pesco? I've heard Bendix's are good, but the Pesco EQ's have the good sound. Any problems with durability in either? Is one better made than the other?

Thanks.


----------



## FoxCustom

Bump :dunno:


----------



## Yahtklub$and

Any vids on tha 57 bel-air "California Dreamin"??


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

they both work good.


----------



## 1229

Yahtklub$and said:


> Any vids on tha 57 bel-air "California Dreamin"??


the setup in that car DIDNT WORK. so all the vid would show is the hidden tailgate pumps lifting the car. :rofl:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

FoxCustom said:


> Equalizer question:
> 
> Which equalizer would you prefer more: a Bendix or a Pesco? I've heard Bendix's are good, but the Pesco EQ's have the good sound. Any problems with durability in either? Is one better made than the other?
> 
> Thanks.


BENDIX EQ'S HAVE A HIGHER PRESSURE RATING...


----------



## FoxCustom

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> they both work good.


Thanks Jaime. Just curious really, not 100% sure I want one yet.


----------



## joeysf58

New to this do . What type of cylinders do i need for a pesco set up. Where can i get them and how much.


----------



## Firefly

joeysf58 said:


> New to this do . What type of cylinders do i need for a pesco set up. Where can i get them and how much.


Too little info. Which Pescos? What car?


----------



## Airborne

joeysf58 said:


> New to this do . What type of cylinders do i need for a pesco set up. Where can i get them and how much.


regular cylinders can be used with a 777. I am pretty sure you need fatties for a 280. I would like to know where these can be bought also.


----------



## Firefly

Airborne said:


> regular cylinders can be used with a 777. I am pretty sure you need fatties for a 280. I would like to know where these can be bought also.


Black Magic carries fat cylinders. Their fat sticks are 1 5/8 inner diameter and are sufficient for a 280 setup.


----------



## Airborne

Firefly said:


> Black Magic carries fat cylinders. Their fat sticks are 1 5/8 inner diameter and are sufficient for a 280 setup.


hmm, I'll look into that. I may sell the brand new 8" and 10" regular cylinders I got from them to fund my new ones...


----------



## slickpanther




----------



## aztec1

So u can use regular cylinders with the 777 Pesco pump


----------



## Firefly

aztec1 said:


> So u can use regular cylinders with the 777 Pesco pump


It depends on your whole setup (number of pumps, plumbing) and the weight of the car. But yeah, in most cases you can use regular cylinders to lift a car with 777's.


----------



## aztec1

Koo I got a 75 caprice and I'm going to b running two 777 and 4 batteries ... Up and down that's it


----------



## Yahtklub$and

Y did the set-up not work?


TATTOO-76 said:


> the setup in that car DIDNT WORK. so all the vid would show is the hidden tailgate pumps lifting the car. :rofl:


----------



## Yahtklub$and

Anybody know where baby adels can be found? How much are they


----------



## 1229

Yahtklub$and said:


> Y did the set-up not work?


Because the pumps were only around 650 psi. They wouldn't lift the car.


----------



## Yahtklub$and

thats the min output right? If im not mistaken those pumps are adjustable


TATTOO-76 said:


> Because the pumps were only around 650 psi. They wouldn't lift the car.


----------



## 1229

Yahtklub$and said:


> thats the min output right? If im not mistaken those pumps are adjustable


as far as i can remember that was the max output. dont matter how much you adjust them, those Bendix pumps just wont lift a car.


----------



## TOPFAN

:inout:


----------



## 1229

:inout::inout:


----------



## milkbone

:ninja:


----------



## TOPFAN

:wave:


----------



## 1229

:ninja:


----------



## kraz13

TATTOO-76 said:


> :ninja:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

]











stopping by to say :wave:


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stopping by to say :wave:


:inout:


----------



## JasonJ

LMAO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

41bowtie said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stopping by to say :wave:


JasonJ when he's tryin to hustle....... VV


----------



## prewar_gm_access

1 LO 64 said:


> JasonJ when he's tryin to hustle....... VV


LMFAO


----------



## 1229

1 LO 64 said:


> JasonJ when he's tryin to hustle....... VV


did that mofo say he was gonna be tickling sheep????????????:inout:


----------



## 41bowtie

more pics of the past


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## lowbird

Question for the aircraft gurus here, when my system was first installed I had a bendix eq in the front and the nose would not lift more than an inch or two, so I removed it and put in a t, and the front would lift and lower perfectly, so I figured it was a bad or plugged eq. Now I have put a pesco eq in, that came from a working system and it was doing the same thing, the car would not lift more than an inch, so I took that out and put the t back in and the car lifts again.....I blead all the lines each time, The only thing i can think is the car is very heavy (big block) and the eq is blocking just enough pressure to keep the pump from lifting the car....any thoughts?


----------



## slo

maybe reposted info that i cam e across...

The DC-9 aircraft was designed in the early 1960s and introduced into commercial service in 1965. The original version had a maximum takeoff weight of 76,000 lb and could carry 80 passengers. Growth versions of the DC-9 increased the aircraft capacity to 121,000 lb maximum takeoff weight in the Series 50. Today’s airplane, the MD-80, at 160,000 lb, has a takeoff weight more than double the first DC-9.
The original aircraft hydraulic design principles were to keep the hydraulics:
• simple
• reliable, and
• easy to operate and maintain.
The concept of the DC-9 hydraulic system was very simple: a minimum number of components and maximum of efficiency. The DC-9 required only half as many hydraulic components as were used in the DC-8, and substantially fewer than used in contemporary small jets. Simplification of mechanisms paid off in a corresponding improvement in reliability and ease of operation and maintenance.
*Component improvement*
Historic hydraulic system problems were analyzed and either solved or greatly minimized. For example:
• packing failure problems were virtually eliminated by Douglas’ pioneering in the development of ethylene propylene compounds for use with phosphate ester fire-resistant fluid
• backup rings used with all static and dynamic seals greatly reduced O-ring nibbling
• elimination of positionable, universal-type fittings in boss connections increased reliability
• while flareless-type tube fittings were offered as an optional feature, flared fittings were recommended as standard and accepted by virtually all DC-9 operators
• corrosion-resistant tubing was used in all pressure applications and in return lines smaller than in OD
• coiled tubing replaced hoses where possible
• where hoses were used, they had Teflon-lined, stainless steel wire braid construction, and
• careful attention to design detail greatly reduced the ever-present problems of system surges and corrosion.
*Family overview*
The family of DC-9 aircraft has two independent and completely separate hydraulic systems, Figure 1. Fluid from one system is never allowed to mix with fluid from the other. The systems are known as _Right_ or _Left_; each receives its primary power from an 8-gpm variable displacement pump mounted on the respective right or left engine. The _Right_ system is also equipped with an 8-gpm electric-motor-driven auxiliary pump. The _Left_ system received auxiliary power from two fixed displacement, mechanically connected pumps to provide a reversible drive between the two systems. Each system also contains a hand pump for ground servicing.









Figure 1. The MD-80 aircraft has two independent and separate hydraulic systems.​[HR][/HR]
The engine pumps are dual-range-compensated and may be selected to either 3000 psi or 1500 psi. During normal takeoff and landing operations, all pumps are switched ON and the engine pumps are in the 3000-psi mode. During cruise, after cleanup, the electric pump and reversible pumps are switched OFF and the engine pumps are switched to the 1500-psi mode. This reduced pressure greatly increases component life.
*Hydraulic systems*
The systems are as air-free as modern technology permits. Closed system, boot-strap reservoirs are used with ample air trap volume, and simple pushbutton bleeding valves purge air quickly, Figure 2.









Figure 2. Boot-strap reservoirs have pushbutton air-bleed valves. Power transfer unit provides a reversible mechanical interconnection between the two hydraulic systems.​[HR][/HR]
Excellent return filtration is achieved with identical 15-micrometre absolute disposable-element system filters. All return fluid is filtered as it enters the reservoir. Fluid from the electric and engine pumps is filtered on the pressure and case drain lines. All fluid _entering_ the system is filtered, whether a ground service connection or hand pumps is used. Each filter incorporates a visual, differential pressure indicator pop-up button to signal when an element must be replaced.
The hydraulic and landing gear systems for the DC-9 family have changed as the aircraft grew. Series 10 established the baseline design. Series 30 added a hydraulically-driven wing leading edge slat system, increased reservoir capacity, and strengthened the landing gear. Series 40 retained the series 30 hydraulic system but changed the wing incidence angle. The size of the main landing gear was increased, repositioned in the wing, and used a new rolling assembly. Series 50 required only a change to the elevator system to increase hinge moment capability.
The MD-80 represents more substantial change. The wing span was increased, adding to both the leading edge slats and trailing edge flaps. The main landing gear is re-positioned in the wing, has a larger diameter and length, and a new rolling assembly. Also added is a new inboard ground spoiler system. Reservoir capacity was increased again and most hydraulic components were re-designed or re-located. The auxiliary pump was changed to the DC-10 air-cooled unit; a new reversible power transfer unit was added. Through all of the system evolution, the engine hydraulic pumps remained the same.
*Subsystem design features* 
This description of some hydraulic features on the 80’s subsystems emphasizes designed-in safety and redundancy of components and subsystems, and also included mechanisms and subsystems that fail safe, fail neutral, provide for manual reversion, or the use of stored energy in an accumulators, Figure 3.









Figure 3. Hydraulic installations in the MD-80 right main wheel well.​[HR][/HR]
Note that hydraulic components are identical in many left and right subsystems, simplifying repair and maintenance. Also, stocking of spare parts is simplified and cost minimized.
The *elevator* hydraulic system is equipped with two hydraulic control valves and two actuators to provide a power boost for stall recover; it is powered by the _Left_ system. Each elevator surface is independent; there are no mechanical connections.
To prevent inadvertent power operation, both control valves are connected in series and both must be shifted open to get hydraulic action. When both valves are open, pressurized fluid flows to the actuators and the elevators are driven down to the position commanded by annually-controlled tabs. When the elevators have reached this position, the valves close and the system “floats.”
The elevator actuators are balanced and connected hydraulically to pass fluid from one side of the piston to the other to prevent hydraulic lock when the valves are closed. The entire subsystem, which is isolated from the main system by a check valve, contains an accumulator large enough to provide actuation for an extended time should a main system hydraulic failure occur.
The *flight spoilers* consist of two hinged segments in the top of each wing. A single hydraulic-valve-and-cylinder assembly controls each segment.
Each of the spoiler hydraulic systems operates at 1500 psi; pressure fluid delivered to these two systems is automatically reduced to this value. This feature was chosen to avoid any change in spoiler response when the general aircraft hydraulic systems decrease to 1500 psi during clean flight. Reducing pressure also results in a more reliable installation because it is strength-designed for high pressure but operates at low pressure. Should one hydraulic system fail, the remaining set of spoilers plus the manual ailerons provide ample lateral control
All four flight spoiler valve-and-cylinder assemblies are identical, no _Left_ and _Right _parts, simplifying stock and minimizing spare parts cost. The 1500-psi pressure reducing valve in each system also acts as a relief valve, to limit spoiler cylinder loads to a safe level.
The shutoff valves in the pressure supply are operated only on the ground and serve three purposes. In the first (normal) position, they direct pressurized fluid to the spoiler system. In the second position, the spoiler pressure line is blocked. This position can be used for troubleshooting, maintenance, or to dispatch the aircraft even if one system is inoperative. The third position blocks pressurized fluid to the spoiler and bypasses general system pressurized fluid to return. This position can be used to dump system pressure and to fill the reservoir.
The *wing trailing edge flaps* consist of two large segments hinged to each wing rear spar; each segment is driven by two hydraulic cylinders, one powered by each system. To simplify supply and maintenance, all eight cylinders—four per wing—are identical. Pressurized fluid from both systems flows into one DC-10 tandem control valve. Hydraulic system separation is maintained in the control valve and each hydraulic system provides power to ne cylinder on each flap segment.
A two-speed restrictor valve in each flap system limits the rate of retraction for go-around conditions or inadvertent retraction conditions. The flap segments on each wing are connected to the opposite wing by a heavy-duty mechanical cable system to prevent asymmetrical operation.
Each of the two *thrust reversers* is of the target type, actuated by two hydraulic cylinders connected in parallel, with each receiving power from its own hydraulic system. During flight, with the reversers stowed, each reverser hydraulic subsystem is automatically isolated from its main aircraft hydraulic system by a shutoff valve.
Three sources of power are available to operate ach reverser. During a landing, the engine-driven pump is the normal source of power; the electric motor-driven pump is its backup. In the event of a general hydraulic system failure, reversing is still attainable with the energy stored in the reverser accumulator.
Two control and isolation valves are identical, as are the four actuating cylinders; there are no _Left_ and _Right_ parts. Power for the *main wheel brake* is supplied by both hydraulic systems. Each brake has two separate sets of power pistons and passageways; each can operate separately. Adequate braking is provided by each of the two hydraulic systems to stop the aircraft in the event of one hydraulic system failure. In addition, braking accumulators provide adequate braking capacity to stop the aircraft in the event of hydraulic system failure, Figure 4.









Figure 4. Pressurized fluid stored in brake accumulators backs up the braking capability of the hydraulic systems. The accumulators provide adequate braking capacity to stop the aircraft in case of hydraulic system failure.​[HR][/HR]


----------



## TOPFAN

lowbird said:


> Question for the aircraft gurus here, when my system was first installed I had a bendix eq in the front and the nose would not lift more than an inch or two, so I removed it and put in a t, and the front would lift and lower perfectly, so I figured it was a bad or plugged eq. Now I have put a pesco eq in, that came from a working system and it was doing the same thing, the car would not lift more than an inch, so I took that out and put the t back in and the car lifts again.....I blead all the lines each time, The only thing i can think is the car is very heavy (big block) and the eq is blocking just enough pressure to keep the pump from lifting the car....any thoughts?


What kind of pump and cylinders? What dump (s) are you using? Why are you using the EQ in the front? What size hoses?


----------



## JasonJ

TATTOO-76 said:


> did that mofo say he was gonna be tickling sheep????????????:inout:


'Til about 5 o'clock, lol.


----------



## aztec1

I'm using two 777 pesco pumps one for the front and one for the back is it ok to use the regular cylinders or do I need fattys for the front... I just got a stock 350 in it


----------



## lowbird

TOPFAN said:


> What kind of pump and cylinders? What dump (s) are you using? Why are you using the EQ in the front? What size hoses?


280 pump, fat cylinders, baby adel dump, #6 hoses, using an eq because car will lift higher on one side


----------



## Badass93

Hi aircraft gurus,
i want to chrome plate my baby adels candles but on the pic i don't know how to remove the inside part.Is this a problem to chrome plate like on the pic?


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> Hi aircraft gurus,
> i want to chrome plate my baby adels candles but on the pic i don't know how to remove the inside part.Is this a problem to chrome plate like on the pic?


the top lip of the candle is crimped with a die to hold the windings inside. theres no real way to take them apart that wont distort the metal case.

and if you chrome them without taking them apart theres a 50/50 chance they wont work again.



best bet is to polish them (they wont rust if they are polished good) or paint them.


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Badass93

thank you tattoo-76 for the answer!


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


>


----------



## Firefly

That's a nice looking pump/motor combo!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

41bowtie said:


>


CLEAN 777!!!!


----------



## Airborne

Wickeddragon68 said:


> CLEAN 777!!!!


???


----------



## 1229

Wickeddragon68 said:


> CLEAN 777!!!!


That's not a 777.That's a 349 with a fan motor.


----------



## 1229

Firefly said:


> That's a nice looking pump/motor combo!


 My friend has a lot of those motors NOS. they work with Roosters too.


----------



## Firefly

Hmm, does he want to sell? I think one of my clubmembers will be interested in 1 or 2 pairs of those motors.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TATTOO-76 said:


> That's not a 777.That's a 349 with a fan motor.


DAMM I thought this was a 777 tells you what I know about these things! They all look alike how can you tell the difference school me?


----------



## Firefly

They don't really look alike, the best advice I can give you is to check out a lot of pictures. Compare a 777 with this one and you'll see they're very different.


----------



## MR.LAC

The homies Igarashi 60 rag w/ EEMCO pumps 









36106















8]


----------



## aztec1

I got a ? hopefully u guys can help me with . Can u run all four batteries to the 777 or do u have to just run two and two for a 2 pump set up...


----------



## 1229

aztec1 said:


> I got a ? hopefully u guys can help me with . Can u run all four batteries to the 777 or do u have to just run two and two for a 2 pump set up...


ive done it before, but i preferred just running 36 volts. the 48 SCREAMED, i hit it that way for 2 days and switched it down to 36.


----------



## aztec1

TATTOO-76 said:


> ive done it before, but i preferred just running 36 volts. the 48 SCREAMED, i hit it that way for 2 days and switched it down to 36.


 Ok koo so 36 volts is the way to go then ... Have u had any problems since u went to 36 ...


----------



## 1229

aztec1 said:


> Ok koo so 36 volts is the way to go then ... Have u had any problems since u went to 36 ...


The car I set up like that is still working great over 5 years later. 36 volts to the front and 24 to the rear.


----------



## TOPFAN

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Not a 349 on that mama motor!...


----------



## TOPFAN

lowbird said:


> 280 pump, fat cylinders, baby adel dump, #6 hoses, using an eq because car will lift higher on one side


Hmmm... try the eq in the rear..The car should not be lifting higher on one side...PM me..


----------



## og ron c




----------



## og ron c




----------



## og ron c




----------



## og ron c




----------



## og ron c




----------



## og ron c




----------



## og ron c




----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> That's not a 777.That's a 349 with a fan motor.


your both wrong it a training day 583


----------



## 41bowtie

og ron c;14366921[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 343337[/ATTACH][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> some baby pics of that set-up


----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> Not a 349 on that mama motor!...


 I GOTTA QUIT SURFING LIL ON MY CELL PHONE. PICS JUST AIN'T BIG ENOUGH TO SEE SHIT CLEARLY.EITHER WAY, THEY ARE BOTH UGLY.


----------



## 1229

lowbird said:


> 280 pump, fat cylinders, baby adel dump, #6 hoses, using an eq because car will lift higher on one side


sounds like a pressure vs volume issue. EQ's create resistance in a hydraulic circuit. Kinda like blowing through a straw with your finger over the tip. And 50 years of gunk inside an EQ don't help much either. And running #6 hoses on a high volume pump like a 280 also creates resistance. And adding that to the already existing problem of one side raising higher on one side, my GUESS would be the pressure relief valve inside the pump is engaging from all the added resistance on the system. If u had larger hoses that 280 would operate much more efficiently.Not sure why the car lifts higher on one side, but that needs to be fixed. Something could be binding on one side or several other problems.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> your both wrong it a training day 583


Damn I wish that work bench was still the clean. It's time for something new.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> your both wrong it a training day 583


close enough and just as ugly, lmao


----------



## TOPFAN

aztec1 said:


> I got a ? hopefully u guys can help me with . Can u run all four batteries to the 777 or do u have to just run two and two for a 2 pump set up...


I been runnuing 4 for over a year now, no problems...


----------



## aztec1

TOPFAN said:


> I been runnuing 4 for over a year now, no problems...[/QUOTE R u running all 4 tie together and no problems , I guess it might just depend on how good of shape the pumps n ...


----------



## Hipstreet

TOPFAN , I saw your Cadi but not you .
The club was looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

41bowtie said:


> your both wrong it a training day 583
> 
> 
> 
> Who built this one???


----------



## og ron c

41bowtie said:


> og ron c;14366921[ATTACH=CONFIG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 343337[/ATTACH][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> some baby pics of that set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car was freaken awesome. The L.A. show had some bad ass cars. It was worth planning the family vacation around it.
Click to expand...


----------



## TOPFAN

Hipstreet said:


> TOPFAN , I saw your Cadi but not you .
> The club was looking good:thumbsup:


Thanks! Man, you should have asked somebody to find me! I would have loved to chop it up with you!:h5:


----------



## 1229

An interesting tidbit of info about the 777 motors.


Yesterday I had a brush guide put in an energy-dispersive x-ray spectroscopy machine...and it said the brush guides are made of Tantalum. thats a pretty exotic metal considering all 3 of the 280 motors just used brass.


yeah, i know, kinda nerdy sounding.


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> An interesting tidbit of info about the 777 motors.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I had a brush guide put in an energy-dispersive x-ray spectroscopy machine...and it said the brush guides are made of Tantalum. thats a pretty exotic metal considering all 3 of the 280 motors just used brass.
> 
> 
> yeah, i know, kinda nerdy sounding.


almost like stainless i beleive. comon in electronics now a days. pretty innovative for back then. maybe there was a brass /copper/tin shortage at some point at the time?


----------



## 1229

slo said:


> almost like stainless i beleive. comon in electronics now a days. pretty innovative for back then. maybe there was a brass /copper/tin shortage at some point at the time?


 Its close to titanium in weight, strength and color. the stuff is pretty much weightless. I put 24 of them in a plastic bag and the bag feels heavier.


----------



## kajumbo

I'm lookin for a clear tank for my aircraft setup on my bike if anyone has 1 or can make 1 give me a holla


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> The car I set up like that is still working great over 5 years later. 36 volts to the front and 24 to the rear.


WHAT CAR WAS THAT:dunno::dunno:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> WHAT CAR WAS THAT:dunno::dunno:


IT USED TO BELONG TO A CRACKA ASS JOTO.


----------



## JasonJ

TATTOO-76 said:


> IT USED TO BELONG TO A CRACKA ASS JOTO.


Post those sexy nuts! (Teensy weensy bit ****?) :happysad:


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> Post those sexy nuts! (Teensy weensy bit ****?) :happysad:


I'll go ahead and say it, YOUR NUTS ARE BEAUTIFUL. THEY ARE OLD AND SHINY, BUT STILL A PRETTY SIGHT TO LOOK AT. (100% ****, ALL THE WAY).


----------



## JasonJ

TATTOO-76 said:


> I'll go ahead and say it, YOUR NUTS ARE BEAUTIFUL. THEY ARE OLD AND SHINY, BUT STILL A PRETTY SIGHT TO LOOK AT. (100% ****, ALL THE WAY).


Nothing like some well polished nuts.


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> Nothing like some well polished nuts.


:h5:


----------



## rag61

TOPFAN said:


> Thanks! Man, you should have asked somebody to find me! I would have loved to chop it up with you!:h5:


yeah where were you at able??? your set up was clean and most of all smooth working bro!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

rag61 said:


> yeah where were you at able??? your set up was clean and most of all smooth working bro!!!!!


This sounds like you hit his switches when no one was looking, lol.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

JasonJ said:


> This sounds like you hit his switches when no one was looking, lol.


!


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> This sounds like you hit his switches when no one was looking, lol.


hno:


----------



## DIPPINIT

JasonJ said:


> This sounds like you hit his switches when no one was looking, lol.



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Hipstreet

TOPFAN said:


> Thanks! Man, you should have asked somebody to find me! I would have loved to chop it up with you!:h5:


Next time:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

So fucking cool, looks like somekind of alien-aircraft landed in the trunk of that 60.


----------



## TOPFAN

JasonJ said:


> This sounds like you hit his switches when no one was looking, lol.


Johnny didnt tell you? He was hitting back bumper in the pit.LOL! Johnny is one hell of a cool dude!


I was just walking around the show talking with guys I have known for years! I had a fucking blast, kicking it with them!! This was one a hell of a show..dont know if we will ever see a repeat like this!


----------



## Hipstreet

TOPFAN said:


> This was one a hell of a show..dont know if we will ever see a repeat like this!


You're right about that!
I don't think it a show like this is gonna happen again for a looooong time


----------



## 41bowtie

Wizzard said:


> So fucking cool, looks like somekind of alien-aircraft landed in the trunk of that 60.


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> IT USED TO BELONG TO A CRACKA ASS JOTO.


:buttkick:


----------



## kraz13

TATTOO-76 said:


> IT USED TO BELONG TO A CRACKA ASS JOTO.


Is it this vato????? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8VNrhEUs5s


----------



## 1229

kraz13 said:


> Is it this vato????? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8VNrhEUs5s


:bowrofl:


----------



## rag61

JasonJ said:


> This sounds like you hit his switches when no one was looking, lol.


shhhhh!!! :rofl:


----------



## rag61

TOPFAN said:


> Johnny didnt tell you? He was hitting back bumper in the pit.LOL! Johnny is one hell of a cool dude!
> 
> 
> I was just walking around the show talking with guys I have known for years! I had a fucking blast, kicking it with them!! This was one a hell of a show..dont know if we will ever see a repeat like this!


able was it the second or third hit? went up so quick i lost count!!!!!one smooth cadi :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

First Lick!


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## milkbone

kraz13 said:


> Is it this vato????? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8VNrhEUs5s


:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :roflmao:


:uh:

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l147/TATTOO-76/****-NO-****-SLECTION.jpg


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You guys think this topic should be moved and stickied in here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-hydraulics-air-classifieds/


----------



## Airborne

this isn't a for sale thread, just a pics and ifo thread. I would leave it here...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

1 LO 64 said:


> You guys think this topic should be moved and stickied in here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-hydraulics-air-classifieds/





Airborne said:


> this isn't a for sale thread, just a pics and ifo thread. I would leave it here...


Wow, just realized I posted that comment in the wrong thread. Ignore it....


----------



## Airborne

lol, it's cool brah!


----------



## TOPFAN

1 LO 64 said:


> Wow, just realized I posted that comment in the wrong thread. Ignore it....


LOL! Sometimes, I wonder! Its cool!:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TOPFAN said:


> LOL! Sometimes, I wonder! Its cool!:roflmao:


I'm closing on 2 houses right now. I think I've aged 10 years in 4 weeks, srs.


----------



## FoxCustom

Here's one of the 280's in my car...


----------



## slo

love that look

nostalgic


----------



## TOPFAN

1 LO 64 said:


> I'm closing on 2 houses right now. I think I've aged 10 years in 4 weeks, srs.


uffin:


----------



## TOPFAN

FoxCustom said:


> Here's one of the 280's in my car...


Nice job!


----------



## kraz13

FoxCustom said:


> Here's one of the 280's in my car...


Clean setup!


----------



## Bootykit63

:run:


----------



## FoxCustom

Thanks guys.


----------



## Airborne

FoxCustom said:


> Here's one of the 280's in my car...


super clean homie


----------



## FoxCustom

Thanks! Can't wait til I get the body work done so that's as clean as the trunk...


----------



## 41bowtie

I found this filter from the futurehno:

assembly date 2063


----------



## 41bowtie

since i cant find rooster pumpheads im going with a 280


----------



## Jack Bauer

41bowtie said:


> I found this filter from the futurehno:assembly date 2063


 That's 2Q63 bruh.


----------



## FoxCustom

41bowtie said:


> since i cant find rooster pumpheads im going with a 280


NICE!!!!


----------



## abelblack65

FoxCustom said:


> Here's one of the 280's in my car...


 nice setup!!!


----------



## abelblack65

41bowtie said:


> since i cant find rooster pumpheads im going with a 280


 Looks good homie.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> since i cant find rooster pumpheads im going with a 280


you should use those regular 280's like the one you got sitting face down in the back ground (some people call them a 203).

they put out 1500psi (250psi more than the R280) because they dont have the fixed pressure relief. same exact gears, bushings and back half on both pumps tho.





just a thought.


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> you should use those regular 280's like the one you got sitting face down in the back ground (some people call them a 203).
> 
> they put out 1500psi (250psi more than the R280) because they dont have the fixed pressure relief. same exact gears, bushings and back half on both pumps tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a thought.


----------



## 41bowtie

that eemco motor is very powerful


----------



## tmack6

Damn...these setups are tight.


----------



## tmack6

Im interested in learning more about these setups and more interested where to look for parts to piece together a setup. These setups look like science fiction....some ol flux capacitor twin turbine anti gravitational modulated proton smashing shit. Sorry...too many beers but for real this is real artwork so lmk where to start looking.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> that eemco motor is very powerful


they dont list the HP on them???? i wouldnt worry about the power, but thats a lot of RPM for that 280 pumphead, they normally only spin at 2300 rpm.





Leece Neville 280 motors were 2300 rpm, 250 amp, 3.375 hp AND 2300 rpm, 200 amp, 3 hp

GE 280 Motors were 2300 rpm, 160 amp, 3 hp

Air Associates 280 motors were 2300 rpm, 200 amp, 3 hp



a 777 motor is 7200 rpm, 150 amps, 3.5 hp.


----------



## FoxCustom

abelblack65 said:


> nice setup!!!


Thanks! Don't you have a 1 pump 2 dump setup in your '65? Any pics???


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> they dont list the HP on them???? i wouldnt worry about the power, but thats a lot of RPM for that 280 pumphead, they normally only spin at 2300 rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leece Neville 280 motors were 2300 rpm, 250 amp, 3.375 hp AND 2300 rpm, 200 amp, 3 hp
> 
> GE 280 Motors were 2300 rpm, 160 amp, 3 hp
> 
> Air Associates 280 motors were 2300 rpm, 200 amp, 3 hp
> 
> 
> 
> a 777 motor is 7200 rpm, 150 amps, 3.5 hp.


good info right there

i forgot the formula on how to figure out the horsepower but its about 4hp
you divide a set number by the number of watts and you come up with the horsepower.
Ill ask my brother again he is some type of engineer


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> good info right there
> 
> i forgot the formula on how to figure out the horsepower but its about 4hp
> you divide a set number by the number of watts and you come up with the horsepower.
> Ill ask my brother again he is some type of engineer


shit bro, theres probably a cell phone app for that shit these days, lmao.


----------



## 41bowtie

I got it it's 746 watts to 1 hp and the motor is 4480 watts so it comes out to a little over 6 hp


----------



## abelblack65

FoxCustom said:


> Thanks! Don't you have a 1 pump 2 dump setup in your '65? Any pics???


Yes. I'll dig up sum pics.


----------



## implala66

anyone has 3 Bendix straight connectors or the end part (see pics) it reads MS#3057-4B, for sale????





and looking for another solenoid like this one.....................


----------



## Jack Bauer

ANY OF YOU GUYS WORK ON PLANES? I NEED HELP WITH MY C-47, MOFO BEEN ACTING UP LATELY. I THINK IT'S THEM GAY ASS CATCH JARS I GOT BUT NOT SURE.


----------



## MR.LAC

implala66 said:


> anyone has 3 Bendix straight connectors or the end part (see pics) it reads MS#3057-4B, for sale????


I have jar full of them.. Will check for you homie...


----------



## implala66

MR.LAC said:


> I have jar full of them.. Will check for you homie...


thanks Chapo


----------



## FoxCustom

abelblack65 said:


> Yes. I'll dig up sum pics.


Cool cool.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

41bowtie said:


> 41bowtie said:
> 
> 
> 
> that eemco motor is very powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATTOO-76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they dont list the HP on them???? i wouldnt worry about the power, but thats a lot of RPM for that 280 pumphead, they normally only spin at 2300 rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leece Neville 280 motors were 2300 rpm, 250 amp, 3.375 hp AND 2300 rpm, 200 amp, 3 hp
> 
> GE 280 Motors were 2300 rpm, 160 amp, 3 hp
> 
> Air Associates 280 motors were 2300 rpm, 200 amp, 3 hp
> 
> 
> 
> a 777 motor is 7200 rpm, 150 amps, 3.5 hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE EEMCO INFO
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tmack6

Can anyone identify this dump? Its on the car I picked up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MR. RAG9

tmack6 said:


> Can anyone identify this dump? Its on the car I picked up 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 354227


#6 Hydro aire dump


----------



## Firefly

MR. RAG9 said:


> #6 Hydro aire dump


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## FoxCustom

tmack6 said:


> Can anyone identify this dump? Its on the car I picked up 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 354227


Lucky


----------



## tmack6

MR. RAG9 said:


> #6 Hydro aire dump


:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Jason.... CityLocs called. They said your custom engraved Locs with the Pesco logo are done!!! :run:


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> Hey Jason.... CityLocs called. They said your custom engraved Locs with the Pesco logo are done!!! :run:


:sprint:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

TOPFAN said:


>



this was my avatar on here for years lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88

JasonJ said:


> Hey Jason.... CityLocs called. They said your custom engraved Locs with the Pesco logo are done!!! :run:


oooo that id like to see!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

41bowtie said:


> I found this filter from the futurehno:
> 
> assembly date 2063


i think thats the julian date for feb 1963?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

FoxCustom said:


> Here's one of the 280's in my car...



that battery cable looks hella cleen, where can i get somea that shit!?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

TATTOO-76 said:


> An interesting tidbit of info about the 777 motors.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I had a brush guide put in an energy-dispersive x-ray spectroscopy machine...and it said the brush guides are made of Tantalum. thats a pretty exotic metal considering all 3 of the 280 motors just used brass.
> 
> 
> yeah, i know, kinda nerdy sounding.


wow, do you have an electron microscope and a gas chromatograph too? :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

HARDLUCK88 said:


> that battery cable looks hella cleen, where can i get somea that shit!?


Thanks holmes!


----------



## JasonJ

HARDLUCK88 said:


> wow, do you have an electron microscope and a gas chromatograph too? :biggrin:


Youve been watching tumush Forensic Files!


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 41bowtie

TTT

more pics of the past


----------



## 1229

someone should buy this.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-...otors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&hash=item1c1eb6cc9b


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> someone should buy this.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-...otors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&hash=item1c1eb6cc9b


shit, Then send it to Jason for some rehab...


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> someone should buy this.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-...otors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&hash=item1c1eb6cc9b


never knew those came packaged like that, the place i go to has a skid full of them little barrels.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

TATTOO-76 said:


> someone should buy this.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-...otors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&hash=item1c1eb6cc9b


oh shit thats crazy


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Airborne said:


> shit, Then send it to Jason for some rehab...


shit jay shouldnt have to do shit to it except attach stuff


----------



## HARDLUCK88

JasonJ said:


> Youve been watching tumush Forensic Files!


actually NCIS


----------



## 41bowtie

look at this little monster 4.3 hp 8800 rpms and just a bit bigger than a 777


----------



## thapachuco

where on these pumps can i tell if its a 280 or 777?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

OLD SKOOL IS WHERE IT WAS WHERE ITS AT AND WHERE I AM GOING


41bowtie said:


> TTT
> 
> more pics of the past


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Firefly

thapachuco said:


> where on these pumps can i tell if its a 280 or 777?


A 280 pumphead looks nothing like a 777 pumphead. There's tons posted in this thread, compare some pics.


----------



## 41bowtie

thapachuco said:


> where on these pumps can i tell if its a 280 or 777?


here you go this one is a777









this is the 280


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn that lil 4.3 motor is BAD ASS!

homie, i tried to text u but u musta changed ur # ...! let me know! 

i still need to go by my guys house and get everyone a video of how i had those 777s runnnin .. they were QUICK .. you can atest to that homie .. never saw any on here movin as fast ...


----------



## 41bowtie

touchdowntodd said:


> damn that lil 4.3 motor is BAD ASS!
> 
> homie, i tried to text u but u musta changed ur # ...! let me know!
> 
> i still need to go by my guys house and get everyone a video of how i had those 777s runnnin .. they were QUICK .. you can atest to that homie .. never saw any on here movin as fast ...


you aint lying on how fast the 777 set was i thought it was gonna catch air.


----------



## slickpanther

Firefly said:


> That depends on the configuration of your setup (what pumps, how many pumps etc. etc.)


Could you run 2 pesco 777s and 2 Adex's on a modern day set of cylinders (fat competition) on a heavy car like a Mark V and get enough pressure off of 48 volts?


----------



## touchdowntodd

slickpanther said:


> Could you run 2 pesco 777s and 2 Adex's on a modern day set of cylinders (fat competition) on a heavy car like a Mark V and get enough pressure off of 48 volts?


homie i had 2 777s with skinny cylinders and #6 hoses all around ... with 2 click clacks .. 48vts .. and like 41bowtie said it damn near caught air .. i gotta make a video if i can get out by my guys house that bought the car .. the 777s have a pressure valve you can adjust .. theres a lil trick to gettin em ALL the way in LOL .. and when you do that, they reeaaaaallllly move


----------



## 1229

slickpanther said:


> Could you run 2 pesco 777s and 2 Adex's on a modern day set of cylinders (fat competition) on a heavy car like a Mark V and get enough pressure off of 48 volts?


yes, it will work just fine. you dont even need 48 volts to do it either. 24 will work fine.


----------



## 1229

touchdowntodd said:


> homie i had 2 777s with skinny cylinders and #6 hoses all around ... with 2 click clacks .. 48vts .. and like 41bowtie said it damn near caught air .. i gotta make a video if i can get out by my guys house that bought the car .. the 777s have a pressure valve you can adjust .. theres a lil trick to gettin em ALL the way in LOL .. and when you do that, they reeaaaaallllly move


i dont really see where there is a trick to tightening down the pressure relief valve.:rofl:


but there is a way to get 3000+psi out of a 777.


----------



## aztec1

How do u get 3000 PSI out of them just tight the valve or what's the secret... Do u have to us fat cylinders . Or would regulars wrk ...


----------



## 1229

aztec1 said:


> How do u get 3000 PSI out of them just tight the valve or what's the secret... Do u have to us fat cylinders . Or would regulars wrk ...


getting 3000+psi requires a lot of work. and the original paper gaskets WILL NOT work and a few parts need to be machined to replace some of the original parts. even when you tighten the pressure relief valve all the way in, its still going to bypass pressure, even if you were to replace the spring with a solid piece of tubing, its still going to bypass because theres other valves and springs inside the pressure relief that will recirculate pressure.


a non-modified 777 WILL work with regular cylinders, just tighten the pressure relief all the way in and it will work. a guy i know had a big body caddy about 10-11 years ago and he had ripped the setup out, but the batteries, hoses and cylinders were still installed. i stuck an unrebuilt 777 in and it lifted just fine with 2 dead batteries, skinny cylinders and #6 hoses. 


everyone always talks about fat cylinders and even super fat cylinders, but on a 777, the bigger the cylinder, the slower it lifts. a 280 wont lift the front of a full size car without the fat 2" OD cylinders, unless the pump has been modified.


----------



## touchdowntodd

ya but the pressure relief on a 777 likes to trick you into "thinking" its all the way in, when there are ways to get it farther LOL


----------



## aztec1

Ok koo thanks for answering my ? Sound like I shouldn't have no problem then ... Thanks again


----------



## 1229

touchdowntodd said:


> ya but the pressure relief on a 777 likes to trick you into "thinking" its all the way in, when there are ways to get it farther LOL


ive never had one play tricks on me.


----------



## TOPFAN

41bowtie said:


> look at this little monster 4.3 hp 8800 rpms and just a bit bigger than a 777


Looks as if a rooster will bolt right on there with a key!


----------



## slickpanther

touchdowntodd said:


> homie i had 2 777s with skinny cylinders and #6 hoses all around ... with 2 click clacks .. 48vts .. and like 41bowtie said it damn near caught air .. i gotta make a video if i can get out by my guys house that bought the car .. the 777s have a pressure valve you can adjust .. theres a lil trick to gettin em ALL the way in LOL .. and when you do that, they reeaaaaallllly move





TATTOO-76 said:


> yes, it will work just fine. you dont even need 48 volts to do it either. 24 will work fine.


Thanks for that info fellas


----------



## 41bowtie

TOPFAN said:


> Looks as if a rooster will bolt right on there with a key!


ima call you tomorrow homie.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

TATTOO-76 said:


> getting 3000+psi requires a lot of work. and the original paper gaskets WILL NOT work and a few parts need to be machined to replace some of the original parts. even when you tighten the pressure relief valve all the way in, its still going to bypass pressure, even if you were to replace the spring with a solid piece of tubing, its still going to bypass because theres other valves and springs inside the pressure relief that will recirculate pressure.
> 
> 
> a non-modified 777 WILL work with regular cylinders, just tighten the pressure relief all the way in and it will work. a guy i know had a big body caddy about 10-11 years ago and he had ripped the setup out, but the batteries, hoses and cylinders were still installed. i stuck an unrebuilt 777 in and it lifted just fine with 2 dead batteries, skinny cylinders and #6 hoses.
> 
> 
> everyone always talks about fat cylinders and even super fat cylinders, but on a 777, the bigger the cylinder, the slower it lifts. a 280 wont lift the front of a full size car without the fat 2" OD cylinders, unless the pump has been modified.




where is the rooster pump in this, witch one produses more pressure ... stock?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

aztec1 said:


> Ok koo thanks for answering my ? Sound like I shouldn't have no problem then ... Thanks again


sorry bra, your not getting those cylinders back LOL


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

TATTOO-76 said:


> i stuck an unrebuilt 777 in and it lifted just fine with 2 dead batteries, skinny cylinders and #6 hoses. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I did that when I first started compairring the 777 and the 280 but it was in the back of my bomb, but it was with only 1 battery and both pumps seemed to lift the same, also when guys were saying that the pumps needed the fat cylinders , I was tripping that my car did it with skinnies.


----------



## 1229

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> where is the rooster pump in this, witch one produses more pressure ... stock?


The R280 pressure relief is fixed at 1250 psi

The Rooster pressure relief max is 1450 psi

The 777 pressure relief max is 1750 psi


----------



## TOPFAN

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> TATTOO-76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i stuck an unrebuilt 777 in and it lifted just fine with 2 dead batteries, skinny cylinders and #6 hoses. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I did that when I first started compairring the 777 and the 280 but it was in the back of my bomb, but it was with only 1 battery and both pumps seemed to lift the same, also when guys were saying that the pumps needed the fat cylinders , I was tripping that my car did it with skinnies.
> 
> 
> 
> The 280 will lift the ass with skinnys, forget about it if there is anyone sitting in the back. 280 will not lift the front with skinnys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bootykit63

:inout:


----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> edmunds costoms hyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 280 will lift the ass with skinnys, forget about it if there is anyone sitting in the back. 280 will not lift the front with skinnys.
> 
> 
> 
> Dannys setup.
> 
> 
> a 280 can lift the front on skinnys, just need to shim the pressure relief.:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 1229

:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pesc...otors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&hash=item1c1ef02617


----------



## Firefly

Damn, he must be smoking some goooooooooood shit!

I'm gonna ask him if he wants to buy my 280's for 1500 each :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Firefly said:


> Damn, he must be smoking some goooooooooood shit!
> 
> I'm gonna ask him if he wants to buy my 280's for 1500 each :roflmao:


Do you have Paypal? I'm looking for 280's


----------



## Firefly

Why yes I do Mr. Dippinit, for just 1 easy payment of 2999.99 those non-rebuilt 280's with GE motors can be yours :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

DIPPINIT said:


> Do you have Paypal? I'm looking for 280's


:h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

TATTOO-76 said:


> TOPFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dannys setup.
> 
> 
> a 280 can lift the front on skinnys, just need to shim the pressure relief.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Why go through the hassle? Just get a 777 and be done with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> Why go through the hassle? Just get a 777 and be done with it.


some people like the 280. 

ive got 6 setups going right now, 5 have 280's....customers choice.


----------



## Kiloz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9iCM60vBqY&feature=player_embedded











Any ideas whats being used?


----------



## Firefly

Some type of gate pump on 12 volts probably. Definately not old aircraft stuff.


----------



## Badass93

this is my lowbike:biggrin:,
there is an 80's hydraulic pump from a french ragtop but the dump, check valve and bendix connector are aircraft parts from us!​


----------



## slo

Badass93 said:


> this is my lowbike:biggrin:,
> there is an 80's hydraulic pump from a french ragtop but the dump, check valve and bendix connector are aircraft parts from us!​


thats what i was thinking, convertible top pumps are good for bikes.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> some people like the 280.
> 
> ive got 6 setups going right now, 5 have 280's....customers choice.


----------



## Dr Doofenshmirtz

TTT


----------



## slo

Any ideas for a pt number or something that can be used for lifting up to 200 lbs or so. A cylinder or piston type deal that is of aircraft? Shaft travel of maybe 6 to 8 inches?


----------



## DIPPINIT

TATTOO-76 said:


> some people like the 280.
> 
> ive got 6 setups going right now, 5 have 280's....customers choice.


Make sure you engrave the whole setup and the whole car and that will be the shit. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 1229

DIPPINIT said:


> Make sure you engrave the whole setup and the whole car and that will be the shit. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao:


???


----------



## hydroandy

TATTOO-76 said:


> getting 3000+psi requires a lot of work. and the original paper gaskets WILL NOT work and a few parts need to be machined to replace some of the original parts. even when you tighten the pressure relief valve all the way in, its still going to bypass pressure, even if you were to replace the spring with a solid piece of tubing, its still going to bypass because theres other valves and springs inside the pressure relief that will recirculate pressure.QUOTE]
> 
> Do you (or anyone) have any pics of these pumps disassembled? Do they use paper gaskets to seal the pump? Keen to see what they are like inside. Thanks.
> Andy.


----------



## 1229

hydroandy said:


> TATTOO-76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> getting 3000+psi requires a lot of work. and the original paper gaskets WILL NOT work and a few parts need to be machined to replace some of the original parts. even when you tighten the pressure relief valve all the way in, its still going to bypass pressure, even if you were to replace the spring with a solid piece of tubing, its still going to bypass because theres other valves and springs inside the pressure relief that will recirculate pressure.QUOTE]
> 
> Do you (or anyone) have any pics of these pumps disassembled? Do they use paper gaskets to seal the pump? Keen to see what they are like inside. Thanks.
> Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll post some pics later today/tonight
Click to expand...


----------



## lowbird

tattoo, you ever get those 280 rebuild kits together?


----------



## 1229

lowbird said:


> tattoo, you ever get those 280 rebuild kits together?


still working on it. had some material show up that was incorrect. 

first they sent the wrong alloy, then they sent the wrong temper. working on it though.


----------



## hydroandy

TATTOO-76 said:


> hydroandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll post some pics later today/tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1229

777 pump. this is everything inside, except for a retainer ring, 4 screws, 7 o-rings, 2 paper gaskets, 2 asbestos gaskets and the actual pressure relief valve tensioner and lock nut.










R280 pump. this is everything except for an aluminum gasket/shim, 2 o-rings and a copper crush washer.










this is the standard 280 pump (no pressure relief, rated at 1500psi). very simple design, only uses 2 o-rings and an aluminum gasket/shim.






























this is typically what pumps look like before they are cleaned and rebuilt. i tore these down 2 days ago.


----------



## hydroandy

Thanks for sharing those pics. Man, those are some quality pumps! Ive worked in industrial hydraulics for many years and you never pumps made to those standards with materials like that anymore. No one uses bronze in gear pumps now days. So that direct acting relief valve is built into the housing? I made a mod like that to some showtime housings years ago. Worked well. How hard are these pumps to come by and how do prices compare with "new style" pumps? 
Andy.


----------



## slo

hydroandy said:


> Thanks for sharing those pics. Man, those are some quality pumps! Ive worked in industrial hydraulics for many years and you never pumps made to those standards with materials like that anymore. No one uses bronze in gear pumps now days. So that direct acting relief valve is built into the housing? I made a mod like that to some showtime housings years ago. Worked well. How hard are these pumps to come by and how do prices compare with "new style" pumps?
> Andy.


so you would say the cost effectiveness of replicating these is not practical now a days?


----------



## hydroandy

Hello.
The cost of manufacturing anything is only relative to the market you would have for the product. If you had a good market it may be worth while. The biggest problem you would have is that those pump bodies are made of what looks to be cast iron with an in-cast phosphur bronze insert. Phosphur bronze has a high copper content so just the materials cost alone would be huge. You would probably have to get them made in China to save on labour costs and then the material and machining quality goes to crap. Ive seen this first hand. Those puppies are genuine OG aircraft pumps. Would be a shame to water down that tradition and quality.
Andy.
p.s. We both joined up in Jan 2004...... and you are blitzing me with that post count!!! lol


----------



## slo

hydroandy said:


> Hello.
> The cost of manufacturing anything is only relative to the market you would have for the product. If you had a good market it may be worth while. The biggest problem you would have is that those pump bodies are made of what looks to be cast iron with an in-cast phosphur bronze insert. Phosphur bronze has a high copper content so just the materials cost alone would be huge. You would probably have to get them made in China to save on labour costs and then the material and machining quality goes to crap. Ive seen this first hand. Those puppies are genuine OG aircraft pumps. Would be a shame to water down that tradition and quality.
> Andy.
> p.s. We both joined up in Jan 2004...... and you are blitzing me with that post count!!! lol


at the price and availibility the market is active but not huge id say, not large enough to want to make any of this by the container full from china. much less depreciate or take away the nostalgia of these more desireable parts. 

and yes, i do have a desk job 50% of the time so thats where the 20k+ post count comes from back and forth info and BS


----------



## 41bowtie

homie Ablesblack65 at the show, will try to post video of hydros in action.


----------



## 41bowtie

http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/ag60632/?action=view&current=IMG_0097.mp4


----------



## abelblack65

Thanks for posting pics & vid homie!


----------



## lowbird

TATTOO-76 said:


> still working on it. had some material show up that was incorrect.
> 
> first they sent the wrong alloy, then they sent the wrong temper. working on it though.


Sounds great! Thanks for making sure they are top notch....


----------



## slo

What type of connector goes on this. Inside reads amphenol. 1pin connector.


----------



## TOPFAN

41bowtie said:


> http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/ag60632/?action=view&current=IMG_0097.mp4


 Nice video!


----------



## abelblack65

Thanks Abel.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

TOPFAN said:


> Nice video!


Motivation!!!!! :h5:


----------



## rag61

41bowtie said:


> http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/ag60632/?action=view&current=IMG_0097.mp4


That's smooth!


----------



## implala66

custom made oil tank filler cap/plug .............................


----------



## Firefly

That is awesome!


----------



## Mr Impala

i need a tank plug like that but bare


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

implala66 said:


> custom made oil tank filler cap/plug .............................





OOOOOOOOOOOOOO, someone just steped up his game............... nice


----------



## MR.LAC

slo said:


> What type of connector goes on this. Inside reads amphenol. 1pin connector.


you answer you owen question homie.


----------



## MR.LAC

implala66 said:


> custom made oil tank filler cap/plug .............................


Nice touch bro!


----------



## MR.LAC

rag61 said:


> That's smooth!


x3:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

Ttt


----------



## prewar_gm_access

41bowtie said:


> homie Ablesblack65 at the show, will try to post video of hydros in action.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





41bowtie said:


> http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/ag60632/?action=view&current=IMG_0097.mp4


Sweet  Love that sound, Nice job Abel


----------



## abelblack65

Thanks for all the + feedback aircraft homies!


----------



## TOPFAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

MR.LAC said:


> you answer you owen question homie.


yes but what would be the name to obtain one by? are there specific sizes? types? threads? MF?


----------



## Firefly

I wrote something on ordering Amphenols connectors a while back:

Ordering your Amphenol Connectors

You're gonna have to find out what a general part number is for a 1 prong connector. But that probably is in the '3108' part of the number. Where -08 tells you the angle of the plug, 31- will probably stand for a 2 prong. You'll need to browse around the AE website to find the number for 1 prongs, but that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## FoxCustom

abelblack65 said:


> Thanks for posting pics & vid homie!


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## implala66

Firefly said:


> That is awesome!





edmunds costoms hyd said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOO, someone just steped up his game............... nice





MR.LAC said:


> Nice touch bro!


thanks every one on the complements :thumbsup:.....................................


----------



## kraz13

41bowtie said:


> http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/ag60632/?action=view&current=IMG_0097.mp4


Badass! :worship:


----------



## implala66

slo said:


> What type of connector goes on this. Inside reads amphenol. 1pin connector.



what is the number inside the connector???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amphenol-1-...344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2310c4a200


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hydroandy said:


> Hello.
> The cost of manufacturing anything is only relative to the market you would have for the product. If you had a good market it may be worth while. The biggest problem you would have is that those pump bodies are made of what looks to be cast iron with an in-cast phosphur bronze insert. Phosphur bronze has a high copper content so just the materials cost alone would be huge. You would probably have to get them made in China to save on labour costs and then the material and machining quality goes to crap. Ive seen this first hand. Those puppies are genuine OG aircraft pumps. Would be a shame to water down that tradition and quality.
> Andy.
> p.s. We both joined up in Jan 2004...... and you are blitzing me with that post count!!! lol


post count is irrelevant, and misleading.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Almost!!!:x:


----------



## FoxCustom

Gonna be sweet!


----------



## slo

implala66 said:


> what is the number inside the connector???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amphenol-1-...344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2310c4a200


it says 16S-3


----------



## slo

Firefly said:


> I just posted this in the classifieds thread, because someone was looking for connectors.
> 
> If you need Amphenol connectors, you can buy them from Allied Electronic.
> 
> I wrote a little piece on how to order your connectors by dissecting the part numbers:
> 
> Especially if you have some off the wall dumps, you might not get away with using standard cannon plugs. It's pretty easy though, because the dump solenoid has the information you need right on the plug-receptacle.
> 
> I took an example pic of the candle on one of my Hydro-Aire dumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you can see it says 14s-9, this tells you the size of shell and insert. This is what you need in order to find the right Amphenol part number.
> 
> Let's dissect the partnumbers, we know the part number for the straight plug is 97-3106B-14S-9S
> 
> 97: This is the general part number (97 series circular connectors).
> 3106: This is the number that tells you what kind of angle the plug has (3106=straight, 3108=90 degree).
> B: This is the number that tells you the class, I don't think it matters whether you use A or B, not in our applications.
> 14S: This is the number that tells you the shell size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.
> 9S: This is the number that tells you the insert size, you can find this on your dump solenoid.
> 
> Then, if you order from Allied Electronic, you can add these numbers to the end of the AE part number:
> 
> -689 for a silver nickel finish
> -639 for a clear finish
> -621 for a black finish
> 
> For the cable clamps, you only have to search by shell size and you'll be good. 97-3057-6 for a 14 shell and 97-3057-4 for a 12 shell, these are the nice big ones. You can toy with the part numbers a bit and see what different clamps are available.
> 
> This should help if you find some dumps with other size receptacles than the standard 12 and 14 shell as well.
> 
> Am I banned now? :cheesy:


tight


----------



## slo

Firefly said:


> I wrote something on ordering Amphenols connectors a while back:
> 
> Ordering your Amphenol Connectors
> 
> You're gonna have to find out what a general part number is for a 1 prong connector. But that probably is in the '3108' part of the number. Where -08 tells you the angle of the plug, 31- will probably stand for a 2 prong. You'll need to browse around the AE website to find the number for 1 prongs, but that shouldn't be too hard.


id need a female connector...?


----------



## Firefly

Yes you'd need a socket connector. But it's weird that it says 16S-3, since a #3 insert doesn't exist. It's probably a #12 insert, those do exist.

Toy around on the Allied Electronics website, they have a search engine with a lot of options for the filter.


----------



## DIPPINIT

THUGGNASTY said:


> Almost!!!:x:


That 65 is going to be sick!! I know you out everyday in the garage looking at it... I would, lol.


----------



## Jack Bauer

DIPPINIT said:


> That 65 is going to be sick!! I know you out everyday in the garage looking at it... I would, lol.


 YOUR 63 IS BAD ASS. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT AND MEAT U IN PERSON. GIGGIDY.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

DIPPINIT said:


> That 65 is going to be sick!! I know you out everyday in the garage looking at it... I would, lol.


Thanks!!!Its not like your 63, but I do lol!!!!:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

AC hydros are so last year.......


----------



## DIPPINIT

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> AC hydros are so last year.......


I agree, they don't excite me like they did. Im looking for my next setup now


----------



## DIPPINIT

THUGGNASTY said:


> Thanks!!!Its not like your 63, but I do lol!!!!:roflmao::thumbsup:


yeah it seems like you have a long way to go, then one day its painted and all you have to do is put the trim on. Done


----------



## 1229

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> AC hydros are so last year.......


:h5:


----------



## Jack Bauer

DIPPINIT said:


> I agree, they don't excite me like they did. Im looking for my next setup now


 SHYT HOLMES. JUST GET SOME OF DEM NEW PRODUCTION PUMPS THAT LOOK LIKE AIRCRAFT. AND WHILE U AT IT, YOU NEED TO SELL THEM STROMBERGS AND GET AN LT1, BRUH.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TATTOO-76 said:


> 777 pump. this is everything inside, except for a retainer ring, 4 screws, 7 o-rings, 2 paper gaskets, 2 asbestos gaskets and the actual pressure relief valve tensioner and lock nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R280 pump. this is everything except for an aluminum gasket/shim, 2 o-rings and a copper crush washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the standard 280 pump (no pressure relief, rated at 1500psi). very simple design, only uses 2 o-rings and an aluminum gasket/shim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is typically what pumps look like before they are cleaned and rebuilt. i tore these down 2 days ago.


----------



## 41bowtie

would anybody be interested in buying some repop baby adel candle tops?
i might be in the works to get some done.


----------



## Bootykit63




----------



## 1229

Anyone working on any new setups????????????


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> Anyone working on any new setups????????????



call me homie


----------



## CARROT

Here is a little something I finished for Vegas.


----------



## CARROT

At the show


----------



## CARROT




----------



## implala66

where did everybody go?????????


----------



## Jack Bauer

implala66 said:


> where did everybody go?????????


 HIBERNATING FOR THE WINTER.


----------



## EL NENE

Absolutely gorgeous..... Great work brother.


----------



## implala66

Jack Bauer said:


> HIBERNATING FOR THE WINTER.



:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> AC hydros are so last year.......


Ol' Hattin' ass nuggah!!!


----------



## FoxCustom

CARROT said:


> View attachment 381533
> 
> 
> At the show


HOT :thumbsup:


----------



## Capone1

are u selling these set up


----------



## CARROT

FoxCustom said:


> HOT :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I picked these at a , going out of bizzness parking lot sale, the guy had few of them.


----------



## TOPFAN

:inout:


----------



## implala66

don't make any noise, you might wake up somebody ............... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


TOPFAN said:


> :inout:





implala66 said:


> where did everybody go?????????





Jack Bauer said:


> HIBERNATING FOR THE WINTER.


----------



## implala66

intresting find, never knew this car had AC hydraulics........................


----------



## Jack Bauer

implala66 said:


> intresting find, never knew this car had AC hydraulics........................


INTERESTING THAT THE MOTOR MOUNTS ARE BACKWARDS.


----------



## implala66

I guss I won't be restoring my AC gauges............


http://www.britmodeller.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=79771

http://forum.keypublishing.com/showthread.php?t=98349

http://www.epa.gov/radiation/radionuclides/radium.html

http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/luminous.htm

http://www.hps.org/publicinformation/ate/q133.html


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> I guss I won't be restoring my AC gauges............
> 
> 
> http://www.britmodeller.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=79771
> 
> http://forum.keypublishing.com/showthread.php?t=98349
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/radiation/radionuclides/radium.html
> 
> http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/luminous.htm
> 
> http://www.hps.org/publicinformation/ate/q133.html


sounds like that one guy had some valuable stuff taken from him, Luftwaffe parts are RARE.


but why would you use those on an aircraft setup anyway?


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> but why would you use those on an aircraft setup anyway?


it's just one of those crazy ideas that I had, so my set up would be different, shooting for period correct components I found that I could use those gauges and some how they would be placed in the tank basically for looks but fully functional, you probably seen this before, a sketch of my set up....................


----------



## Jack Bauer

PERIOD CORRECT?


----------



## implala66

Jack Bauer said:


> PERIOD CORRECT?





Jack Bauer said:


> PINCHE AUTO CORRECT HOLMES.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FoxCustom

:inout:Checking in


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 1229

777 rebuild


----------



## JasonJ

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## lowdeville

JasonJ said:


> :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


x2,very nice!


----------



## kraz13

lRcInguWJhU


----------



## FoxCustom

TATTOO-76 said:


> 777 rebuild


:yes:


----------



## FoxCustom

kraz13 said:


>


Lays nice!


----------



## implala66

is there any love left for AC hydraulics???? :tears:


----------



## slo

.............


----------



## prewar_gm_access

implala66 said:


> is there any love left for AC hydraulics???? :tears:


Me  If no one gets clowned about there build not being period correct, using china fittings or oil catchers people mite start posting up pictures of there builds. Not hating Just my 2 cents. Pictures will get it going again


----------



## TOPFAN

:werd:


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> is there any love left for AC hydraulics???? :tears:


always got love for it. i got a ton of work right now.............................


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

prewar_gm_access said:


> Me  If no one gets clowned about there build not being period correct, using china fittings or oil catchers people mite start posting up pictures of there builds. Not hating Just my 2 cents. Pictures will get it going again



The (bad) thing about the (word) period correct this that some or most guys on here haven't or didn't see or use a (period correct pump). Because you would see in the setups besides aircraft and hydraulic fittings, was the use of Black and Galvanized pipe and fittings as well as brass.

Even when the gate pumps came into use they were half aricraft and mixed matched fittings.


----------



## kraz13

implala66 said:


> is there any love left for AC hydraulics???? :tears:


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## implala66

kraz13 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:





TATTOO-76 said:


> always got love for it. i got a ton of work right now.............................





TOPFAN said:


> :werd:





slo said:


> .............





prewar_gm_access said:


> Me  If no one gets clowned about there build not being period correct, using china fittings or oil catchers people mite start posting up pictures of there builds. Not hating Just my 2 cents. Pictures will get it going again





FoxCustom said:


> :inout:Checking in




:h5: :h5: :h5:



edmunds costoms hyd said:


> The (bad) thing about the (word) period correct this that some or most guys on here haven't or didn't see or use a (period correct pump). Because you would see in the setups besides aircraft and hydraulic fittings, was the use of Black and Galvanized pipe and fittings as well as brass.
> 
> Even when the gate pumps came into use they were half aricraft and mixed matched fittings.






edmunds costoms hyd said:


> O-Yea, dont forget WWWWWWWWhhhhhooooooosssssshhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> The (bad) thing about the (word) period correct this that some or most guys on here haven't or didn't see or use a (period correct pump). Because you would see in the setups besides aircraft and hydraulic fittings, was the use of Black and Galvanized pipe and fittings as well as brass.
> 
> Even when the gate pumps came into use they were half aricraft and mixed matched fittings.




Thats what I'm talking about. Got to love them old school set ups :yes: Anymore pics people


----------



## rag61

prewar_gm_access said:


> Me  If no one gets clowned about there build not being period correct, using china fittings or oil catchers people mite start posting up pictures of there builds. Not hating Just my 2 cents. Pictures will get it going again


Yea!! Lol


----------



## TOPFAN

This the way I found a Sidewinder...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

prewar_gm_access said:


> Thats what I'm talking about. Got to love them old school set ups :yes: Anymore pics people




Ill tell you George, other than the last pump that has new paint on it they are 100&1 percent OG so (all you MOFO'S) period correct that....


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 406234
> This the way I found a Sidewinder...



Thats whats what Im talking about.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 406234
> This the way I found a Sidewinder...



OK MR. FAN What's it going to take??? That would look real nice at my house. Don't want to here no LOL. I'm serious :yes:


----------



## FoxCustom

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 406234
> This the way I found a Sidewinder...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> always got love for it. i got a ton of work right now.............................


:h5:


----------



## TOPFAN

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CARROT

kraz13 said:


>



haha. Thats the set up I built on the '36. Just got the back pump going that day.


----------



## 1229

prewar_gm_access said:


> Me  If no one gets clowned about there build not being period correct, using china fittings or oil catchers people mite start posting up pictures of there builds. Not hating Just my 2 cents. Pictures will get it going again


hopefully all the guys who were in it just to rip people off are gone for good. only bad part is, their junk is still surfacing, good part to that is, i love rebuilding this stuff.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TOPFAN said:


>


We on a roll now. I like :boink:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TATTOO-76 said:


> hopefully all the guys who were in it just to rip people off are gone for good. only bad part is, their junk is still surfacing, good part to that is, i love rebuilding this stuff.


X2 I have to get with you. Everytime I think about calling it's late. I'll try tomorrow


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> hopefully all the guys who were in it just to rip people off are gone for good. only bad part is, their junk is still surfacing, good part to that is, i love rebuilding this stuff.


X3 Like your signature bro:h5:


----------



## Mr Impala

that side winder would look nice ina 59 rag abel! pm me a price


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mr Impala said:


> that side winder would look nice ina 59 rag abel! pm me a price


I think it would look better in a 41 rag. :biggrin: Got a new project?


----------



## milkbone

TTT


----------



## 41bowtie

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 406234
> This the way I found a Sidewinder...


thnx for the deal, its gonna look good on my 4 door belair.


----------



## implala66

It will be intresting to see in what car will they end up, MR.FAN now you have some buyers for the sidewinder, to bad I didn't have the money back then for the other pair of sidewinders...................



TOPFAN said:


> Nah, Bro..... I sold all of them!
> 
> I might have some sidewinders for sale?





41bowtie said:


> thnx for the deal, its gonna look good on my 4 door belair.





prewar_gm_access said:


> I think it would look better in a 41 rag. :biggrin: Got a new project?





Mr Impala said:


> that side winder would look nice ina 59 rag abel! pm me a price


----------



## prewar_gm_access

41bowtie said:


> thnx for the deal, its gonna look good on my 4 door belair.


Belair  Got a new project?


----------



## six4customs

implala66 said:


> intresting find, never knew this car had AC hydraulics........................


very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs

TOPFAN said:


>


LMFAO:roflmao:


----------



## implala66

MR.LAC said:


> X3 Like your signature bro:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## 1229

Merry Christmas Bitches


hope everyone has a good, safe, drunk time.


----------



## DIPPINIT

Period Correct is using parts that are from the same era, China Industrial fittings off a forklift have nothing to do with AC.


----------



## 66LOW

TATTOO-76 said:


> Merry Christmas Bitches
> 
> 
> hope everyone has a good, safe, drunk time.


:h5:


----------



## Dreamer62

DIPPINIT said:


> Period Correct is using parts that are from the same era, China Industrial fittings off a forklift have nothing to do with AC.


what if the forklift is from the same era?


----------



## DIPPINIT

Dreamer62 said:


> what if the forklift is from the same era?


Hmmm Good Point, I was just kicking up some dust. It was getting too positive in here


----------



## lowdeville

Dreamer62 said:


> what if the forklift is from the same era?


:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

DIPPINIT said:


> Hmmm Good Point, I was just kicking up some dust. *It was getting too positive in here*


:roflmao::h5::wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

blueouija said:


> since I refused to take part in the last topic I figured I'd give the fourth one a chance....
> 
> Also I wanted to point out that as a witness to the last topic I wanted to express that EVERYONE screwed it up... In all honesty it seemed like a Jr High clique.. it was filled with negative comments to troll another member and focused on bashing people, and even members with over 6 screen names to stir the pot..... This is not lowriding... anyone looking from the outside would see it as a cut-throat topic in lowriding and be turned off by it. I was.....
> 
> I'm not on here to discuss it any further.. any concerns or beef with me you can PM me... I don't like to go back and forth on the internet...my post is not to be debated on here... enough of the blame games.
> 
> Also if anyone has problems with other people settle it offline like men.. anyone can hide behind a keyboard. I'd be happy to sponsor a octogon event event for members wishing to work out their problems in person.
> 
> Keep it educational and productive or this topic will fall as three others already have...
> 
> 
> I wanted to share a online resource for aircraft hydraulics with interested members..
> 
> 
> Aircraft Hydraulics Information
> 
> Main Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG Square Rebuild
> 
> Generic Square Dump Rebuild
> 
> Monster Green Rebuild
> 
> Hydro-Aire #8 Rebuild
> 
> Whittaker Dump Rebuild
> 
> Oxygen Tank Oil Tanks
> 
> Interesting feature showing unfinished tank Vs Finished chromed product after grinding down welds...
> 
> Airshow pics and OG Hydraulics in use
> 
> Cool pictures of aircraft hydraulics in use in functioning planes.




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

:drama:


----------



## ROLLINGAROUND

milkbone said:


> :drama:


Hello Mr. Bone, I realize young kids today who follow me and my aircraft legacy will grow up to build setups that are considered 100 + 1% OG as originated and executed by me. My famous one pump setup in my Riviera as built by Ted Wells and myself featuring Home depot pipe fittings and red Krylon will go down in history as one of the baddest setups of all time. Thanks, Mr. Round


----------



## Jack Bauer

ROLLINGAROUND said:


> Hello Mr. Bone, I realize young kids today who follow me and my aircraft legacy will grow up to build setups that are considered 100 + 1% OG as originated and executed by me. My famous one pump setup in my Riviera as built by Ted Wells and myself featuring Home depot pipe fittings and red Krylon will go down in history as one of the baddest setups of all time. Thanks, Mr. Round


BWAHAHAHA, epic fuckin screen name. Award worthy fah sho.


----------



## ROLLINGAROUND

Jack Bauer said:


> BWAHAHAHA, epic fuckin screen name. Award worthy fah sho.


Thank you Mr. Bauer. I do hope to be instituted into the aircraft hydraulics Hall of Fame. I have become very well known for my welding skills.


----------



## milkbone

ROLLINGAROUND said:


> Hello Mr. Bone, I realize young kids today who follow me and my aircraft legacy will grow up to build setups that are considered 100 + 1% OG as originated and executed by me. My famous one pump setup in my Riviera as built by Ted Wells and myself featuring Home depot pipe fittings and red Krylon will go down in history as one of the baddest setups of all time. Thanks, Mr. Round



:roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

Jack Bauer said:


> BWAHAHAHA, epic fuckin screen name. Award worthy fah sho.


X2.


----------



## 1229

:roflmao:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

Hello Fellow Aircraft fans. i been in Miami and just got back to Morro Bay. I did get an interesting phone call from a gentleman by the name of Mr Around. He advised me he was having a red tag sale of Pescos and some "as removed" Sidewinders. Of course they come with the well known "verbal" warranty. I was thinking of picking up a couple sidewinders for trading with Mr. War and Mr. Fan. 
I also came across a mother load of oil catch jars, but since Mr. Too has designed a Pesco rebuild kit, there are no more leaky fucking pumps, so I'll just shove them up his ass


----------



## Pescos Inc.

sorry I been MIA for a while been working on some Mama Fan motor Pescos with Rooster pump heads.


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120833970585?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Jack Bauer

HustlerSpank said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120833970585?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Let's see some setups you built.


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank

Here you go mr jack .....


----------



## HustlerSpank

*my car*

one of my own that way if you have something negative to talk about its not somebody else car .....


----------



## Jack Bauer

HustlerSpank said:


> Here you go mr jack .....


Any aircraft builds?


----------



## low4ever

:inout::drama:


----------



## Jack Bauer

HustlerSpank said:


>


Are those valve cover breathers on your motors?


----------



## 1229

Happy New Years




time to put in some work.


----------



## Airborne

Get to work Jason!lol Happy new year!


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Get to work Jason!lol Happy new year!



:thumbsup:


enough of the positive stuff or Dippinit will have us all banned!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> enough of the positive stuff or Dippinit will have us all banned!!!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> TOPFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dannys setup.
> 
> 
> a 280 can lift the front on skinnys, just need to shim the pressure relief.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I got skinnies BTW:happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> enough of the positive stuff or Dippinit will have us all banned!!!!!!!!!!


SUP FATTY... MIGHT BE BRINGING X DOWN FOR THE SHOW LOL


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> SUP FATTY... MIGHT BE BRINGING X DOWN FOR THE SHOW LOL


cool deal. too bad hes not old enough to get into a strip club.


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> cool deal. too bad hes not old enough to get into a strip club.


:roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

:inout:


----------



## Jack Bauer

TTT for REAL Aircraft Hydraulics.






















"just say no to counterfit aircraft hydraulics"


----------



## 1229

just letting everyone know, aircraft hydraulics are still alive and well. bringing 70 year old parts back to life, one pump at a time (or 30 at a time). no need to get parts off forklifts.








































unrelated, but very delicious.


----------



## JasonJ

TATTOO-76 said:


> just letting everyone know, aircraft hydraulics are still alive and well. bringing 70 year old parts back to life, one pump at a time (or 30 at a time). no need to get parts off forklifts.


What, no valve cover breathers? Pffffft!


----------



## lowbird

Hey Tattoo, which pumphead has greater pressure in the 280 family, the ones with or without big nut (no ****) ?


----------



## 1229

lowbird said:


> Hey Tattoo, which pumphead has greater pressure in the 280 family, the ones with or without big nut (no ****) ?


the one without the pressure relief (280) is rated at 1500psi and the one with the pressure relief (R280) is rated at 1200-1250 (depending on the pressure relief spring. The R280 can be shimming inside to lock the pressure relief valve from opening and then it will put out 1500psi, just like its NUTLESS brother.


by the way, the gears, bushings and rear half of the pump are exactly the same.


----------



## 1229

I havent forgotten about the rebuild kits. Im slowly (but surely) working on them..............along with several other new parts for Pesco's/Aircraft Setups.


----------



## lowbird

TATTOO-76 said:


> the one without the pressure relief (280) is rated at 1500psi and the one with the pressure relief (R280) is rated at 1200-1250 (depending on the pressure relief spring. The R280 can be shimming inside to lock the pressure relief valve from opening and then it will put out 1500psi, just like its NUTLESS brother.
> 
> 
> by the way, the gears, bushings and rear half of the pump are exactly the same.


Thanks for the info, Ive heard about the shimming but I wasnt sure what exactly got shimmed...... Good to hear about the rebuild kits, patiently waiting...


----------



## 1229

lowbird said:


> Thanks for the info, Ive heard about the shimming but I wasnt sure what exactly got shimmed...... Good to hear about the rebuild kits, patiently waiting...


i might just throw the shims into the rebuild kits. might as well install them while rebuilding.


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> Happy New Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to put in some work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the best way to remove them studs?


----------



## locorider

uffin:


----------



## Hydros

41bowtie said:


> TATTOO-76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to put in some work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the best way to remove them studs?
> 
> 
> 
> Two ways I know of, first is to use two nuts and tighten them up to each other and then wrench the nuts counter clockwise. It's nice if you can get the nuts to line up to use a socket. It's better to use those long threaded like nuts, (like the ones seen connecting solenoids). Because the more threads you grab, the less chance of stripping out the treads of a good stud.
> 
> Second is to use a stud remover. But this kinda bruises the studs.
> 
> Oh and a third way is the old dependable vise grips. This really messes up the studs
> 
> Helpful hints may be to freeze the studs first.. I would not use heat, seems too extreme and wasteful as it can change the hardness of the studs, if you plan to reuse them. I forget the name of what happens when two different metals come in contact with each, so I am guessing a little LCR might be helpful, or maybe a little WD40 might be helpful too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up fellas,been a while.Here is 1/2 the setup im doing for my 46 Fleetline that im doing a body off resto as we speak.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> i might just throw the shims into the rebuild kits. might as well install them while rebuilding.


:naughty:


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> whats the best way to remove them studs?


BEST WAY:

i use 2 nuts (no ****). i use a grade 8 on top and a grade 2 on the bottom. tighten them together really tight on the stud and put the wrench on the grade 2 (bottom nut). the reason for this is so that if shit goes south, it will strip the grade 2 waaaaaaay before it can cause any damage to the stud, those studs are pretty damn tough (no ****).

if it wont budge, use a little heat (*THIS WILL NOT HURT THE STUD*, THE HEAT FROM A PROPANE TORCH WONT MESS UP ANYTHING, YOU ONLY NEED TO HEAT IT FOR ABOUT 10-20 SECONDS to break the bond, by the way ITS CALLED "GALVANIC CORROSION")



ive got some studs i removed to have the replated with zinc (like the originals) on some restorations im doing. make sure you keep a handful of the grade 2 nuts handy, they dont last long, usually 2-4 studs is all it takes to wear the nuts out (theres no way to say that without sounding ****), the grade 8 nut usually lasts.


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> I havent forgotten about the rebuild kits. Im slowly (but surely) working on them..............*along with several other new parts for Pesco's/Aircraft Setups*.


   





Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> whats up fellas,been a while.Here is 1/2 the setup im doing for my 46 Fleetline that im doing a body off resto as we speak.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

ttt


----------



## 64 Manny

TTT FOR THE AIRCRAFT SETUPS :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

TATTOO-76 said:


> I havent forgotten about the rebuild kits. Im slowly (but surely) working on them..............along with several other new parts for Pesco's/Aircraft Setups.


Cool


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TATTOO-76 said:


> just letting everyone know, aircraft hydraulics are still alive and well. bringing 70 year old parts back to life, one pump at a time (or 30 at a time). no need to get parts off forklifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unrelated, but very delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> just letting everyone know, aircraft hydraulics are still alive and well. bringing 70 year old parts back to life, one pump at a time (or 30 at a time). no need to get parts off forklifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unrelated, but very delicious.


Man I love this. I truely appreciate what you are doing to save and rebuild these parts. Looks like some real quality there.


----------



## Maximus1959

Great topic!


----------



## locorider

Maximus1959 said:


> Great topic!


:yes:


----------



## FoxCustom

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> whats up fellas,been a while.Here is 1/2 the setup im doing for my 46 Fleetline that im doing a body off resto as we speak.


NICE! Can't wait to see them in the Fleet.


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## 1229

took these...




















...and modified them to fit into 1941 Chevy springs...and to work with super fat cylinders for aircraft setups.





























also got this.....to turn into some badass billet parts.














and heres another unrelated, yet beautiful picture.


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> took these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and modified them to fit into 1941 Chevy springs...and to work with super fat cylinders for aircraft setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got this.....to turn into some badass billet parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres another unrelated, yet beautiful picture.


Nice and you posting up picture of some Taco made me hungry...lol


----------



## DIPPINIT

They sell Tacos in Hickville??


----------



## Airborne

DIPPINIT said:


> They sell Tacos in Hickville??


you would be surprised, some places have white folks in the minority out this way


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> you would be surprised, some places have white folks in the minority out this way


we have a huge latino population close to where i live. best food ive ever eaten. lots of stores/stands to choose from.


----------



## 1229

DIPPINIT said:


> They sell Tacos in Hickville??


I'll mail you a few of them. :rofl:


----------



## milkbone

DIPPINIT said:


> They sell Tacos in Hickville??


:roflmao:


----------



## low4ever

What you making billet homie? I might have to come up and be nosey!


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :roflmao:


dont laugh, I'll tell them fools to hide the SunDrop next time you are here.

:rofl:


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> What you making billet homie? I might have to come up and be nosey!


something you already have 4 of ...but you know you are welcome here anytime bro.


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> dont laugh, I'll tell them fools to hide the SunDrop next time you are here.
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


>


Ohh damn, I meant Squirt Cola.....................sounds like a ****** drink.












































> Squirt was created by* Herb Bishop* in 1938
> 
> 
> The product received its name because *the drink was claimed to "squirt" into one's mouth* like a freshly squeezed grapefruit



sounds pretty ****


----------



## slo




----------



## Bootykit63

TATTOO-76 said:


> Ohh damn, I meant Squirt Cola.....................sounds like a ****** drink


It's pronounced "Esquirt" here in E.Los:yes:


----------



## kraz13

Thanks tattoo just what i needed!



TATTOO-76 said:


> took these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and modified them to fit into 1941 Chevy springs...and to work with super fat cylinders for aircraft setups.


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> View attachment 422344




whats up Albert? :wave:


----------



## Airborne

ttt aircraft mofos!


----------



## 1229

in a recent conversation.........the "purpose" of catch jars and vent plugs came up. seems that theres a lot of people under the misconception as to why they are used versus not used. and also the reason why an aircraft pump needs to be rebuilt.


so i figured i would ramble a little bit about the subject.


the ONLY reason why you would ever need a catch jar is simple....YOUR PUMP NEEDS TO BE REBUILT. the drain ports on the back of the pumphead (or in the case of a 280 on the adapter) are plumbed to a hardline that runs under the plane, the reason is simple, when the pump needs to be rebuilt that hardline will leave a trail of oil on the airplane. think of it a simple gauging technique. if you have a freshly rebuilt pump in a LOWRIDER you will never have to worry about that, unless you hit switches for days at a time without stopping. the standard way of plumbing those ports on a plane is simple, the bottom port gets a hardline, the top port gets a breather, without the breather the drain wont flow freely (think about pouring out a gas jug with the breather closed). the pumps do not need a breather or vent, they are not crank cases.



a little on the subject of pump rebuilding: it doesnt matter if the pump came off a DC3, F16 or a Log Splitter. all o-rings have a shelf life. they dont last forever. Aircraft o-rings generally have a 15 year shelf life. The pumps we use are at least 60 years old (most Pesco's are over 70 years old) and Im willing to bet that every pump we get our hands on has been sitting at least 30 years. I just got a batch of pumps in to rebuild that were overhauled and tagged in 1961 and have been sitting in a warehouse since then, untouched for 51 years, almost all the o-rings inside were brittle. the reason i bring this up is, ive heard from a few people who say "but its aircraft, its built better and dont need to be rebuilt". i know there are some of you using pumps that were not rebuilt and your argument is "my pumps work". the thing is, they could work BETTER. 





heres a few pics i took a couple years ago at an airshow. these are the hardlines that connect to the drain ports. (the plane is a C47 named Bones, the oil in the pictures is a little misleading, its not from the drain lines, there was a hose leaking that sits right above those ports)


----------



## locorider




----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> View attachment 422344


very nice...............



TATTOO-76 said:


> whats up Albert? :wave:


:h5:


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> in a recent conversation.........the "purpose" of catch jars and vent plugs came up. seems that theres a lot of people under the misconception as to why they are used versus not used. and also the reason why an aircraft pump needs to be rebuilt.
> 
> 
> so i figured i would ramble a little bit about the subject.
> 
> 
> the ONLY reason why you would ever need a catch jar is simple....YOUR PUMP NEEDS TO BE REBUILT. the drain ports on the back of the pumphead (or in the case of a 280 on the adapter) are plumbed to a hardline that runs under the plane, the reason is simple, when the pump needs to be rebuilt that hardline will leave a trail of oil on the airplane. think of it a simple gauging technique. if you have a freshly rebuilt pump in a LOWRIDER you will never have to worry about that, unless you hit switches for days at a time without stopping. the standard way of plumbing those ports on a plane is simple, the bottom port gets a hardline, the top port gets a breather, without the breather the drain wont flow freely (think about pouring out a gas jug with the breather closed). the pumps do not need a breather or vent, they are not crank cases.
> 
> 
> 
> a little on the subject of pump rebuilding: it doesnt matter if the pump came off a DC3, F16 or a Log Splitter. all o-rings have a shelf life. they dont last forever. Aircraft o-rings generally have a 15 year shelf life. The pumps we use are at least 60 years old (most Pesco's are over 70 years old) and Im willing to bet that every pump we get our hands on has been sitting at least 30 years. I just got a batch of pumps in to rebuild that were overhauled and tagged in 1961 and have been sitting in a warehouse since then, untouched for 51 years, almost all the o-rings inside were brittle. the reason i bring this up is, ive heard from a few people who say "but its aircraft, its built better and dont need to be rebuilt". i know there are some of you using pumps that were not rebuilt and your argument is "my pumps work". the thing is, they could work BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few pics i took a couple years ago at an airshow. these are the hardlines that connect to the drain ports. (the plane is a C47 named Bones, the oil in the pictures is a little misleading, its not from the drain lines, there was a hose leaking that sits right above those ports)


Preach Jay. Aircraft chuuch!!. Please make tithes and offering too JB Industries. Lol. Way to go homie!!!


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> in a recent conversation.........the "purpose" of catch jars and vent plugs came up. seems that theres a lot of people under the misconception as to why they are used versus not used. and also the reason why an aircraft pump needs to be rebuilt.
> 
> 
> so i figured i would ramble a little bit about the subject.
> 
> 
> the ONLY reason why you would ever need a catch jar is simple....YOUR PUMP NEEDS TO BE REBUILT. the drain ports on the back of the pumphead (or in the case of a 280 on the adapter) are plumbed to a hardline that runs under the plane, the reason is simple, when the pump needs to be rebuilt that hardline will leave a trail of oil on the airplane. think of it a simple gauging technique. if you have a freshly rebuilt pump in a LOWRIDER you will never have to worry about that, unless you hit switches for days at a time without stopping. the standard way of plumbing those ports on a plane is simple, the bottom port gets a hardline, the top port gets a breather, without the breather the drain wont flow freely (think about pouring out a gas jug with the breather closed). the pumps do not need a breather or vent, they are not crank cases.
> 
> 
> 
> a little on the subject of pump rebuilding: it doesnt matter if the pump came off a DC3, F16 or a Log Splitter. all o-rings have a shelf life. they dont last forever. Aircraft o-rings generally have a 15 year shelf life. The pumps we use are at least 60 years old (most Pesco's are over 70 years old) and Im willing to bet that every pump we get our hands on has been sitting at least 30 years. I just got a batch of pumps in to rebuild that were overhauled and tagged in 1961 and have been sitting in a warehouse since then, untouched for 51 years, almost all the o-rings inside were brittle. the reason i bring this up is, ive heard from a few people who say "but its aircraft, its built better and dont need to be rebuilt". i know there are some of you using pumps that were not rebuilt and your argument is "my pumps work". the thing is, they could work BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few pics i took a couple years ago at an airshow. these are the hardlines that connect to the drain ports. (the plane is a C47 named Bones, the oil in the pictures is a little misleading, its not from the drain lines, there was a hose leaking that sits right above those ports)



DAMN YOU TALK A LOT:uh:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> DAMN YOU TALK A LOT:uh:


me?, you got no room to "talk".........(all ****, all the way)


:finger::facepalm:


----------



## locorider

:inout:


----------



## Airborne

anyone have some new pictures? Need my fix!


----------



## Jack Bauer

TTT for Aircraft Hydraulics. Just say no to forklift hydraulics AKA wannabe aircraft.


----------



## 1229

ttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Mr Impala

i need abrother to this pump i just bought


----------



## '83 caddy

41bowtie said:


> View attachment 422344




what's up al, what's new


----------



## milkbone

Jack Bauer said:


> TTT for Aircraft Hydraulics. Just say no to forklift hydraulics AKA wannabe aircraft.


:drama:


----------



## 1229

at home sick as fuck and bored. 





















i swear one day i will have the rebuild kits ready.



















new gasket dies













and heres a little sneak peak...........


----------



## THUGGNASTY

TATTOO-76 said:


> at home sick as fuck and bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear one day i will have the rebuild kits ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new gasket dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a little sneak peak...........



:nicoderm::h5:


----------



## 41bowtie

more pics of the past


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> more pics of the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 429079


20 Roosters in one picture all at one time is better to look at than most porn.



aka :fool2:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

TATTOO-76 said:


> at home sick as fuck and bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear one day i will have the rebuild kits ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new gasket dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE SO HOMIE, ITS BEEN A WHILE, BUT ITS LOOKING VERY GOOD, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## lowbird

Might be a stupid question, but exactly how does a "gasket die" work, how do you get a finished product from what I see above?


----------



## 1229

lowbird said:


> Might be a stupid question, but exactly how does a "gasket die" work, how do you get a finished product from what I see above?



I'll be making them using a Kluge press. The red rubber you see in the pic is "ejection rubber". There is a steel blade between the rubber pieces that does the actual cutting.


----------



## lowbird

TATTOO-76 said:


> I'll be making them using a Kluge press. The red rubber you see in the pic is "ejection rubber". There is a steel blade between the rubber pieces that does the actual cutting.


Very interesting, thanks for that....


----------



## locorider

uffin:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

TATTOO-76 said:


> 20 Roosters in one picture all at one time is better to look at than most porn.
> 
> 
> 
> aka :fool2:


I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

TATTOO-76 said:


> at home sick as fuck and bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear one day i will have the rebuild kits ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new gasket dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a little sneak peak...........



Nice, cant wait. You still thinking about making those tanks also?


----------



## 1229

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> Nice, cant wait. You still thinking about making those tanks also?


PM sent.


thanks are almost finished.:shh:


----------



## 1229

Here some pics from a Pesco Shotgun rebuild (the right way)...



first off want to say these are 2 very nice pumps, the serial numbers are exactly 150 from each other. Judging by the castings, Im pretty sure they were made by the same pattern maker (google it, its a dying trade).



this is typically what I start with...(actually these are very clean compared to most)





























and yes people, even aircraft o-rings fall apart, shelf life is 15 years max, pumps are 70 years old, do the math and rebuild your pumps











brass HATES aluminum (or maybe it loves it, considering how it gets stuck)






































dirty and time for a bath in the ultra sonic cleaner











fresh, dressed like a million bux (you know the rest)


----------



## 1229

so fresh and so clean, clean.....ready to be reassembled.










pressure relief valve










pressure relief valve assembled










this is the hole you stick it in (sex ed)










this is the other end of the hole (anus)










this is the valve seat (i looked it up, its a real part)










this is the spring for the pressure relief valve (i looked that up too, its a real part)










look close and you will see the lube coming out, its very important to lube stuff before you stick it in....










drive the pressure relief all the way home as far as it goes (were lowriding, not flying planes)


----------



## 1229

pump body (seriously, im not making this shit up, these are the real part designations the Pesco blueprints use)










rear bushings (giggidy)










rear bushings installed in the pump body










put some oil on the bushings, no one wants to dry start their pumps (giggidy, giggidy)










lube up the gears too (insert Quagmire joke here)










install front bushings (hahahaha, i said front bush)










if you buy a rebuild kit from me, you can skip this set, but i always check the thickness of the gaskets










carefully install gasket over the studs (hahahaha)










"come together, right now, over me" (heard it in a song)


----------



## 1229

this is what the rear of the pump should look like, unless you have a brain injury and put something in backwards (just saying, its happens)










I CANT SPEAK ENOUGH ON THIS SUBJECT. but if you do the following steps correctly, you can throw out your gay ass catch jars

this is the components that make up the rear seal










insert "spring seal" (seriously, this is what the nomenclature calls this part)










install the coupling










now install the "disc-seal" its the bronze part with 2 tits on it










rear seal retainer, rear seal gasket and rear seal o-ring










brush on a little o-ring lube










ready to install










brush some o-ring lube here too










insert rear seal assembly










hand tighten screws (I'll shed some insight on the proper torque specs and proper way to torque later)


----------



## 1229

OK, moving on to the oiling system (aka self lubricating system)










drop the ball into the ball seat (insert any joke here)










install spring 










i am reproducing the brass plug that holds the spring in place (details soon)










all buttoned up










i use temporary nuts to hold everything together (made them in a lathe when I was bored)










ready for final torque (more on that soon, I will show how to actually torque the pumps)


----------



## 1229

yes, this is the secret to successfully rebuilding a Pesco


----------



## 1229

Rooster and 280 rebuild pics coming soon.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> yes, this is the secret to successfully rebuilding a Pesco


Great work, you really put out some quality work on your rebuild. It's good to see a 70 year old piece of American history coming back to life.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Nice!


----------



## TKeeby79

Great Info Jason! Looks like those pumps are as good as new!


----------



## Firefly

Very nice Jason. Cool to see a step-by-step, can't wait for you to post the 280 rebuild pics (and have your 280 rebuild kits for sale!!!)


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Great work, you really put out some quality work on your rebuild. It's good to see a *70 year old piece of American history* coming back to life.


that is exactly why i do what i do and why i love it. as a machinist (or at least a dude learning to be one) i truly love working on these parts, seeing how they were made so perfect, and holding a tolerance of ± .0005 is not an easy task. 

ive owned over 100 Pesco's and rebuilt at least 40. none of them, not even the ones with water inside couldnt be saved and ive never seen one with metal shavings inside. (not even the gold plated Rooster im rebuilding, pics of that coming soon).


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> that is exactly why i do what i do and why i love it. as a machinist (or at least a dude learning to be one) i truly love working on these parts, seeing how they were made so perfect, and holding a tolerance of ± .0005 is not an easy task.
> 
> ive owned over 100 Pesco's and rebuilt at least 40. none of them, not even the ones with water inside couldnt be saved and ive never seen one with metal shavings inside. (not even the gold plated Rooster im rebuilding, pics of that coming soon).


how much to rebuild a pair of 777 pump heads????


----------



## 41bowtie

that was some good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> if you buy a rebuild kit from me, you can skip this set, but i always check the thickness of the gaskets



CAN YOU CONVERT THAT TO METRIC FOR ME


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> CAN YOU CONVERT THAT TO METRIC FOR ME


simple, just hit the GAY button.


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> simple, just hit the GAY button.


YOU USE A TOOL TO MEASURE YOUR GAYNESS? :dunno:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> YOU USE A TOOL TO MEASURE YOUR GAYNESS? :dunno:



:rofl:


says the guy who talks about millimeters all day (in your mind you wish it was "million peters")


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> im the guy who talks about millimeters to all men bragging about 101.2 mm (4 inches)



:barf:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :barf:


:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## low4ever

Quit showing off Tattoo76. You need to leave that old shit alone and work on my on my off the shelf setup.:tongue:


----------



## kraz13

milkbone said:


> YOU USE A TOOL TO MEASURE YOUR GAYNESS? :dunno:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## kraz13

damn tattoo you got down on those!


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> :facepalm::roflmao:


any rebuild kits for catch jars?


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Quit showing off Tattoo76. You need to leave that old shit alone and work on my on my off the shelf setup.:tongue:


As soon as I finish sanding the original logos off the blocks I'm gonna engrave my name on them and pretend like I machined them myself. That way, its "custom built".


----------



## 1229

kraz13 said:


> damn tattoo you got down on those!


I do them all that way now.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> any rebuild kits for catch jars?


Trick question?


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> any rebuild kits for catch jars?


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> As soon as I finish sanding the original logos off the blocks I'm gonna engrave my name on them and pretend like I machined them myself. That way, its "custom built".


Or you can add an aircraft tank and call them new style pescos


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Or you can add an aircraft tank and call them new style pescos


hahahahaha


----------



## ROLLINGAROUND

Wow Mr Too. You are very skillful young lad. I am still using fittings from Home Depot which I left outside to rust then restored them myself with a can of Krylon. I hope to one day be able to have 76 Pesco Pumps in my garage. I would like to know how relaibale your setups are? Do they come with one year warranty?


----------



## low4ever

:drama:


----------



## 1229

ROLLINGAROUND said:


> Wow Mr Too. You are very skillful young lad. I am still using fittings from Home Depot which I left outside to rust then restored them myself with a can of Krylon. I hope to one day be able to have 76 Pesco Pumps in my garage. I would like to know how relaibale your setups are? Do they come with one year warranty?


:bowrofl:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> As soon as I finish sanding the original logos off the blocks I'm gonna engrave my name on them and pretend like I machined them myself. That way, its "custom built".


HERE YA GO...









WHICH WAY ARE YOU DOING IT


----------



## milkbone

41bowtie said:


> any rebuild kits for catch jars?





TATTOO-76 said:


>




:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

ToTheTop


----------



## imgntnschgo

ttt


----------



## 1229

Just got this gem. Ive had/have over 20 Pesco "Handy Books" , manuals, blueprints, service scripts, etc, etc. But this book is by far the coolest. And to think, I only bought it for one of the logo's inside that I needed to scan.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Ok so I came across this, it's two Leece Neville Aircraft motors battery operated 12+24 vdc 2.25 HP @4000 RPM 100 amps 24vdc
 1hp @2000 RPM 100amps 12vdc
Ball bearing, fan cooled Length 10in. , width 5.5 in., (7.5 in. with elect terminals) H. 6.5 in.
It looks like it was used to turn an aircraft generator but I could be wrong. It's a trip how both motors link up to the female spline. Any ideas?


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> Just got this gem. Ive had/have over 20 Pesco "Handy Books" , manuals, blueprints, service scripts, etc, etc. But this book is by far the coolest. And to think, I only bought it for one of the logo's inside that I needed to scan.


NICE FIND



serve_n_swerve said:


> Ok so I came across this, it's two Leece Neville Aircraft motors battery operated 12+24 vdc 2.25 HP @4000 RPM 100 amps 24vdc
> 1hp @2000 RPM 100amps 12vdc
> Ball bearing, fan cooled Length 10in. , width 5.5 in., (7.5 in. with elect terminals) H. 6.5 in.
> It looks like it was used to turn an aircraft generator but I could be wrong. It's a trip how both motors link up to the female spline. Any ideas?
> View attachment 440593
> 
> View attachment 440594


Very interesting uffin:


----------



## abelblack65

serve_n_swerve said:


> Ok so I came across this, it's two Leece Neville Aircraft motors battery operated 12+24 vdc 2.25 HP @4000 RPM 100 amps 24vdc
> 1hp @2000 RPM 100amps 12vdc
> Ball bearing, fan cooled Length 10in. , width 5.5 in., (7.5 in. with elect terminals) H. 6.5 in.
> It looks like it was used to turn an aircraft generator but I could be wrong. It's a trip how both motors link up to the female spline. Any ideas?
> View attachment 440593
> 
> View attachment 440594


Nice configuration for a set-up. That would really stand out; painted, plumed & chrome.


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> yes, this is the secret to successfully rebuilding a Pesco


:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> so fresh and so clean, clean.....ready to be reassembled.


do you completely tear down to medial blast or can i just cover the port openings and blast then blow off before i paint/powdercoat one of these?


----------



## SPOOK82

TATTOO-76 said:


> Just got this gem. Ive had/have over 20 Pesco "Handy Books" , manuals, blueprints, service scripts, etc, etc. But this book is by far the coolest. And to think, I only bought it for one of the logo's inside that I needed to scan.


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## '83 caddy

ttt


----------



## 1229

slo said:


> do you completely tear down to medial blast or can i just cover the port openings and blast then blow off before i paint/powdercoat one of these?



you can put some 3/4" pipe plugs in the ports (use steel, aluminum and brass plugs can and will get stuck and ruin the port) and use a few layers of masking tape on the back side (the square mounting flange) when you get them blasted.


i disassemble them and soak all the parts for 2 days in solvent. then i use tube brushes of various sizes to clean the ports and all the passages and rinse them out with more solvent. then i bolt the housings back together (with no internal parts) plug the ports and mask off the back and media blast the outsides. then they go into an ultra sonic cleaner with more solvent to get them completely clean as you see them in the pics. the reason i do this is because even if you are careful and think they are clean, some of the media can fall into one of the passages and if there is any residual sludge it will stick and even an air hose on full blast wont blow it free........glass media + hydraulics = fail. 


and NEVER media blast the inside of a pump. and NEVER powder coat one of these. polish or paint only. and by no means should you ever chrome or gold plate one (pics of that coming soon).




by the way, i learned these steps from a guy who started working on planes when he was 16, i met him in his late 50's and he has since retired. he had 49 years of experience, thats knowledge that no amount of money can buy...


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> you can put some 3/4" pipe plugs in the ports (use steel, aluminum and brass plugs can and will get stuck and ruin the port) and use a few layers of masking tape on the back side (the square mounting flange) when you get them blasted.
> 
> 
> i disassemble them and soak all the parts for 2 days in solvent. then i use tube brushes of various sizes to clean the ports and all the passages and rinse them out with more solvent. then i bolt the housings back together (with no internal parts) plug the ports and mask off the back and media blast the outsides. then they go into an ultra sonic cleaner with more solvent to get them completely clean as you see them in the pics. the reason i do this is because even if you are careful and think they are clean, some of the media can fall into one of the passages and if there is any residual sludge it will stick and even an air hose on full blast wont blow it free........glass media + hydraulics = fail.
> 
> 
> and NEVER media blast the inside of a pump. and NEVER powder coat one of these. polish or paint only. and by no means should you ever chrome or gold plate one (pics of that coming soon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, i learned these steps from a guy who started working on planes when he was 16, i met him in his late 50's and he has since retired. he had 49 years of experience, thats knowledge that no amount of money can buy...


bump ttt....


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> you can put some 3/4" pipe plugs in the ports (use steel, aluminum and brass plugs can and will get stuck and ruin the port) and use a few layers of masking tape on the back side (the square mounting flange) when you get them blasted.
> 
> 
> i disassemble them and soak all the parts for 2 days in solvent. then i use tube brushes of various sizes to clean the ports and all the passages and rinse them out with more solvent. then i bolt the housings back together (with no internal parts) plug the ports and mask off the back and media blast the outsides. then they go into an ultra sonic cleaner with more solvent to get them completely clean as you see them in the pics. the reason i do this is because even if you are careful and think they are clean, some of the media can fall into one of the passages and if there is any residual sludge it will stick and even an air hose on full blast wont blow it free........glass media + hydraulics = fail.
> 
> 
> and NEVER media blast the inside of a pump. and NEVER powder coat one of these. polish or paint only. and by no means should you ever chrome or gold plate one (pics of that coming soon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, i learned these steps from a guy who started working on planes when he was 16, i met him in his late 50's and he has since retired. he had 49 years of experience, thats knowledge that no amount of money can buy...


what is it that Pcoat will do that paint wont? if anything its a coupple off MM thicker non pourus. but ill try that on cleaning them...


----------



## 1229

slo said:


> what is it that Pcoat will do that paint wont? if anything its a coupple off MM thicker non pourus. but ill try that on cleaning them...


Here's the deal.

If you powdercoat the pump before you put all the seals and gaskets in you will damage the powdercoat when you reassembled it. It's inevitable, its too small of a part with too many small features and tight tolerances.

If you put all the seals and gaskets in before you powdercoat it, the heat from the oven will damage them.


It's just a bad idea all together.


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> Here's the deal.
> 
> If you powdercoat the pump before you put all the seals and gaskets in you will damage the powdercoat when you reassembled it. It's inevitable, its too small of a part with too many small features and tight tolerances.
> 
> If you put all the seals and gaskets in before you powdercoat it, the heat from the oven will damage them.
> 
> 
> It's just a bad idea all together.


i see. on one pump i have the paint does look fairly thin and worn easily. on another NOS part i just opened from the PESCO box it looks a bit thicker but dont seem to hold up too well as it might chip easy. 

so I was just looking into a alternative finish for them.


----------



## 1229

slo said:


> i see. on one pump i have the paint does look fairly thin and worn easily. on another NOS part i just opened from the PESCO box it looks a bit thicker but dont seem to hold up too well as it might chip easy.
> 
> so I was just looking into a alternative finish for them.


its too bad that cast aluminum looks like ass when anodized. that would be the PERFECT finish. once you clean the insides of the pumps you can tell they were anodized with a clean finish (looks like a transparent gray because of the impurities in the cast alloy). and 70 years later in harsh environments it usually still looks nice and clean and protected the aluminum nicely. 


the silica in the cast aluminum along with other alloys and shit keeps them from getting a "pretty" anodized finish.


----------



## implala66

what size/group batteries are recomended to run an AC setup???


----------



## 1229

some cylinders i just assembled for an aircraft setup






















BEFORE HONING










POOP SLUDGE FROM HONING (probably not good for a hydraulic system)










AFTER HONING, NICE AND CLEAN, READY TO GO.


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> some cylinders i just assembled for an aircraft setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l147/TATTOO-76/Picture-
> 2127.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE HONING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POOP SLUDGE FROM HONING (probably not good for a hydraulic system)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER HONING, NICE AND CLEAN, READY TO GO.


are those fattys....


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> some cylinders i just assembled for an aircraft setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE HONING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POOP SLUDGE FROM HONING (probably not good for a hydraulic system)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER HONING, NICE AND CLEAN, READY TO GO.


Nyyyce


----------



## 1229

imgntnschgo said:


> are those fattys....


2" OD with 1.625" ID


the new ones im personally making are a little larger on both ID and OD.


----------



## touchdowntodd

niiiiiiiice cylinders.. jesus i havent been on here in a while


----------



## 1229

touchdowntodd said:


> niiiiiiiice cylinders.. jesus i havent been on here in a while


the ones im actually making are gonna kill those. (not taking anything away from the ones i posted, but the new ones are gonna be insane).


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> what size/group batteries are recomended to run an AC setup???


i personally like the yellow top optimas. doubtful i would ever use anything else, ever.


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> 2" OD with 1.625" ID
> 
> 
> the new ones im personally making are a little larger on both ID and OD.


these apply only for for 280's?


----------



## kraz13

these are clean!




TATTOO-76 said:


> some cylinders i just assembled for an aircraft setup


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> the ones im actually making are gonna kill those. (not taking anything away from the ones i posted, but the new ones are gonna be insane).


:yes:


----------



## 1229

imgntnschgo said:


> these apply only for for 280's?


Technically you only need them for 280's. But all aircraft pumps can benefit from larger cylinders. And if nothing else the larger ones I'm making just look cool and the quality of the components is off the charts.


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> Technically you only need them for 280's. But all aircraft pumps can benefit from larger cylinders. And if nothing else the larger ones I'm making just look cool and the quality of the components is off the charts.


Can't wait to see the finish product homie.. :drama:


----------



## aztec1

How much for a pair


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> Technically you only need them for 280's. But all aircraft pumps can benefit from larger cylinders. And if nothing else the larger ones I'm making just look cool and the quality of the components is off the charts.


:wow: Damn !!!!


----------



## baghdady

I need this entire set up :facepalm:


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> i personally like the yellow top optimas. doubtful i would ever use anything else, ever.


i just dont like how they look. id have to get some covers for them...but then again the my AC set ups tend to be more stock/industial look. compared to the flashy chrome n paint...nothing wrong with those either just dont have the car for it


----------



## 1229

slo said:


> i just dont like how they look. id have to get some covers for them...but then again the my AC set ups tend to be more stock/industial look. compared to the flashy chrome n paint...nothing wrong with those either just dont have the car for it


These are cool. I'll probably use these myself. 

 http://tartopper.com/


----------



## drasticbean

This tattoo guy has talent. .....!!!!
Call u soon.


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> These are cool. I'll probably use these myself.
> 
> http://tartopper.com/


Beleive thats what Brent sed on the set up on his last 62' .... i got one for my engine batery..... i guess if they make all sizes that is an option... THEY ARE SUPER THIN AND FLIMSY HOWEVER....but do look passabel.


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> These are cool. I'll probably use these myself.
> 
> http://tartopper.com/


Im running one of these for my 6V Bomb on the engine. Would a bank of these be reasonable to use? they look ok depending on the set up and run 40-60 bucks each... slap a period correct decal and it will tie it all togetger.


----------



## low4ever

drasticbean said:


> This tattoo guy has talent. .....!!!!
> Call u soon.


Bean he is the evil genius when it comes to hydraulics. You mad the right decision. :-D


----------



## 1229

slo said:


> Im running one of these for my 6V Bomb on the engine. Would a bank of these be reasonable to use? they look ok depending on the set up and run 40-60 bucks each... slap a period correct decal and it will tie it all togetger.


id use tartops (they make an actual reproduction). that way, you only need 2 of them and you will have 24 volts.


i wouldnt get too focused on "period correctness" because before you know it you'll have to use visegrips and cast iron fittings to plumb the setup. and Adel dumps that were previously used as small hammers, and if you REALLY get too "period correct" you wont even be building a lowrider anymore (it would be time to build a custom instead). id just do what looks classy....maybe some plain looking DieHards with the simple black case and plain white lettering (if they even make them anymore). the problem with 6volt batteries is you need 4 just to get 24 volts, 12 volts WILL work, just much slower and actually puts strain on the motors and pumps.


but, the tartops are pretty nice, ive met a couple guys who used to steal them from parked cars back in the days to use on their Pesco's.............so i guess you could say they are period correct, but id probably pay for them instead of stealing them, hahahaha.


----------



## 1229

drasticbean said:


> This tattoo guy has talent. .....!!!!
> Call u soon.


sounds like someone has seen some spy pics................



low4ever said:


> Bean he is the evil genius when it comes to hydraulics. You mad the right decision. :-D



fool you gonna make me blush, lmmfao.


----------



## imgntnschgo

tattoo...what flaring tool is recommend for stainless hardlines at 1/2 in. x .049


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> id use tartops (they make an actual reproduction). that way, you only need 2 of them and you will have 24 volts.
> 
> 
> i wouldnt get too focused on "*period correctness" because before you know it you'll have to use visegrips and cast iron fittings to plumb the setup. *and Adel dumps that were previously used as small hammers, and if you REALLY get too "period correct" you wont even be building a lowrider anymore (it would be time to build a custom instead). id just do what looks classy....maybe some plain looking DieHards with the simple black case and plain white lettering (if they even make them anymore). the problem with* 6volt batteries is you need 4 just to get 24 volts, 12 volts WILL work, just much slower and actually puts strain on the motors and pumps.
> 
> *
> but, the tartops are pretty nice, ive met a couple guys who used to steal them from parked cars back in the days to use on their Pesco's.............so i guess you could say they are period correct, but id probably pay for them instead of stealing them, hahahaha.


*Yeah no shet huh..

Good info to know*


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> id use tartops (they make an actual reproduction). that way, you only need 2 of them and you will have 24 volts.
> 
> 
> i wouldnt get too focused on "period correctness" because before you know it you'll have to use visegrips and cast iron fittings to plumb the setup. and Adel dumps that were previously used as small hammers, and if you REALLY get too "period correct" you wont even be building a lowrider anymore (it would be time to build a custom instead). id just do what looks classy....maybe some plain looking DieHards with the simple black case and plain white lettering (if they even make them anymore). the problem with 6volt batteries is you need 4 just to get 24 volts, 12 volts WILL work, just much slower and actually puts strain on the motors and pumps.
> 
> 
> but, the tartops are pretty nice, ive met a couple guys who used to steal them from parked cars back in the days to use on their Pesco's.............so i guess you could say they are period correct, but id probably pay for them instead of stealing them, hahahaha.


DONT FORGET THE CHINA FITTINGS:boink:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> DONT FORGET THE CHINA FITTINGS:boink:



QFT


----------



## 1229

imgntnschgo said:


> tattoo...what flaring tool is recommend for stainless hardlines at 1/2 in. x .049


normally i use an Imperial 400-F but if im doing a flare real close to a bend with a small straight run, I use a Ridgid 377. 



the Ridgid isnt really recommended for stainless, I recently disintegrated a bearing in one of mine, but im making a bushing out of bronze to replace the roller bearing.


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> QFT


:roflmao:


----------



## Hydros

...


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> normally i use an Imperial 400-F but if im doing a flare real close to a bend with a small straight run, I use a Ridgid 377.
> 
> 
> 
> the Ridgid isnt really recommended for stainless, I recently disintegrated a bearing in one of mine, but im making a bushing out of bronze to replace the roller bearing.


THANKS...back TTT


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## JLR_405

TTT Great thread, alot of useful info here!


----------



## Firefly

Jason, did you get my PM about the tags?


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> sounds like someone has seen some spy pics................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fool you gonna make me blush, lmmfao.


:dunno::dunno: Do gangsta's blush?


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP JASON:x:


----------



## 1229

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> WHATS UP JASON:x:



:wave:


----------



## 1229

Update on Data Plates.....




heres a few samples. gotta make a few adjustments, should have them finished soon. (i didnt punch the mounting holes in these because they are just samples).





















i did a few with a white background :barf:










the finish will not crack or peel










i usually dont cut corners, but i had to make an exception (hahaha, my sense of humor sucks)


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

those are nice Jason,good job


----------



## MR.LAC

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> those are nice Jason,good job


X3! Homie


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> Update on Data Plates.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few samples. gotta make a few adjustments, should have them finished soon. (i didnt punch the mounting holes in these because they are just samples).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a few with a white background :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the finish will not crack or peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually dont cut corners, but i had to make an exception (hahaha, my sense of humor sucks)


WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO POST THE REST OF YOUR LINE UP :cheesy:


----------



## kraz13

TATTOO-76 said:


> Update on Data Plates.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few samples. gotta make a few adjustments, should have them finished soon. (i didnt punch the mounting holes in these because they are just samples).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a few with a white background :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the finish will not crack or peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually dont cut corners, but i had to make an exception (hahaha, my sense of humor sucks)


i need the green ones!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TATTOO-76 said:


> Update on Data Plates.....heres a few samples. gotta make a few adjustments, should have them finished soon. (i didnt punch the mounting holes in these because they are just samples).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a few with a white background :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the finish will not crack or peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually dont cut corners, but i had to make an exception (hahaha, my sense of humor sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> Update on Data Plates.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few samples. gotta make a few adjustments, should have them finished soon. (i didnt punch the mounting holes in these because they are just samples).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a few with a white background :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the finish will not crack or peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually dont cut corners, but i had to make an exception (hahaha, my sense of humor sucks)


Do i see patterns and metallic in two of those:squint::dunno:


----------



## THEBOXX

i have a couple Q's,, i have 2 dumps one for the front and one for the rear, where would be the best for the EQ or does it really matter, and does the hoses coming out of the EQ have to be equal lengths??? thanks


----------



## 1229

THEBOXX said:


> i have a couple Q's,, i have 2 dumps one for the front and one for the rear, where would be the best for the EQ or does it really matter, and does the hoses coming out of the EQ have to be equal lengths??? thanks


 Put the eq on the rear. Hose length doesn't matter as long as the lines are full and there's no air in the cylinders.


----------



## aztec1

How much for a pair of Orange plates ones for some 777 pumps


----------



## TOPFAN

:inout:


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Do i see patterns and metallic in two of those:squint::dunno:


:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## abelblack65

Tags exactly what many of need. Tx for incorporating color options T-76!


----------



## 1229

abelblack65 said:


> Tags exactly what many of need. Tx for incorporating color options T-76!


I will have some final runs made this week sometime. 



Also can do them laser or rotary engraved on anodized aluminum. And working on several different custom tags also. Many more pics coming soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## FoxCustom

TATTOO-76 said:


> Update on Data Plates.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few samples. gotta make a few adjustments, should have them finished soon. (i didnt punch the mounting holes in these because they are just samples).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a few with a white background :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the finish will not crack or peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually dont cut corners, but i had to make an exception (hahaha, my sense of humor sucks)


Nice work! When they're ready, I'll be interested in a couple for my 280's...the originals are missing.


----------



## The Scientist

*What's up Jason*

Tried to get a hold of you, I know this your playgound. Can the calipers you have measure the profile of a deep dish wire wheel, hub and spokes?


----------



## 1229

The Scientist said:


> Tried to get a hold of you, I know this your playgound. Can the calipers you have measure the profile of a deep dish wire wheel, hub and spokes?


sorry bro, give me a call. and yes it can measure that, just need to lay a nice straight edge across the lip of the wheel (an engineers straight edge will work)


----------



## TOPFAN

:inout:


----------



## The Scientist

TATTOO-76 said:


> sorry bro, give me a call. and yes it can measure that, just need to lay a nice straight edge across the lip of the wheel (an engineers straight edge will work)


Do you have any deep dishes around for a rough measurement? I'm still building what we talking about, but need some specs.


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...eds/329381-adel-sidewinders.html#post15281521


:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12088010051...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Florence76

It is useful to me!


----------



## Mr Buckworth

HustlerSpank said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12088010051...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


You still ripping people off?


----------



## HustlerSpank

Mr Buckworth said:


> You still ripping people off?


Let me tell you something if you think you know me or anything true about me then you do NOT know the issue I had with one customer but that is between me and him and it is none of your business. I have taken responsibility for my part in the situation and there is nothing more I can do then that when not given the chance. If you want to talk then whats your real name? Mine is Spanky or Caesar and everyone on here knows me and I have no reason to hide behind a screen name or my past business dealings. I deal with plenty of people on here and have never had an issue besides once and if you ask me that is a really good track record. Don't disrespect this topic or my business by spreading false rumors about something you know nothing about and if you have questions that need clarified let me know I would be more than happy to put your mind at rest.


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> TTMFT


TTT...MF


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


>



:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Buckworth

HustlerSpank said:


> Let me tell you something if you think you know me or anything true about me then you do NOT know the issue I had with one customer but that is between me and him and it is none of your business. I have taken responsibility for my part in the situation and there is nothing more I can do then that when not given the chance. If you want to talk then whats your real name? Mine is Spanky or Caesar and everyone on here knows me and I have no reason to hide behind a screen name or my past business dealings. I deal with plenty of people on here and have never had an issue besides once and if you ask me that is a really good track record. Don't disrespect this topic or my business by spreading false rumors about something you know nothing about and if you have questions that need clarified let me know I would be more than happy to put your mind at rest.


----------



## lowbird

TTT


----------



## 1229

TTT



posting more pics...........................just finished some rebuilds. :inout:


----------



## Airborne

oh shit!^^^


----------



## Airborne

where's the pix Jason!?


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> posting more pics...........................just finished some rebuilds. :inout:




cant wait!!! :cheesy:


----------



## locorider




----------



## javib760

I need 2 of these if anyone has some 4 sale pm me please


----------



## 1229

javib760 said:


> I need 2 of these if anyone has some 4 sale pm me please


i got your PM, which part are you needing?


----------



## 1229

Just rebuilt 2 Pesco Rooster's and 4 Pesco 280's.



Starting with the Rooster's.........1 of them had 2 bolt holes broken on the mounting flange, after TIG welding them, I machined the flange back down and re-drilled the mounting holes. And the other one was GOLD PLATED, MC Hammer/Mr T edition...





typical dirty ass engine oil, carbon filled from 30 years ago



















closer inspection revealed that the bearings had been mixed up, the bearings for the front half have a short flange while the bearings for the back half have a longer flange. the front half had one long and one short and the rear was the same way....nothing a little re-surfacing cant fix











broken mounting flange



















welded up




























re-drilled



















like new


----------



## 1229

and now for the rebuild 

rebuild kit (i have 2 ready to send to you Brandon)










Roosters have lots of damn parts










the thin flange bushings go in the front half










the chamfered edges go towards the INLET side










throw in a couple gears (be sure to put some oil on them, no one likes pumping without lube)










rear bushings (the ones with the thick flange)










o-rings and pressure springs installed (orings are all lube up, ohhhh yea)










and bolted together


----------



## 1229

now for the rear of the pump (ohhhhh right)










install spring and shim










real seal components










brush on some oring lube










throw in the oring










more lube










toss in in the rear bearing seal










put in the coupler










install rear seal










tighten all the way down and index the retainer


----------



## 1229

now for the internal oiling system



















this is the seat with oring installed










install the seat shiny side up










add the ball bearing










this is the retainer, pressure spring and crush washer










all buttoned up


----------



## 1229

time to fill this hole.....










pressure relief valve (stuff we dont need as lowriders, but rebuilding this and tightening it all the way down will produce more pressure)



















valve body w/valve installed










w/spring installed










piston w/oring installed










piston installed










retainer ring installed


----------



## rivman

:drama:


----------



## 1229

valve seat (lame ass part name)





































pressure relief valve installed










pressure relief spring installed










pressure relief adjuster (tighten this bish all the way down)










BOOM


----------



## 1229

a little close up of the finished mounting flange repair


----------



## rivman

:drama::drama:


----------



## 1229

time to torque this bish down.......only way to do it right is with an open end torque wrench........this mofo cost a pretty damn penny, each attachment is like $80. :facepalm: (need oring lube when entering the Snap On truck)


----------



## 1229

MC Hammer/Mr T Edition Rooster



everything was gold plated, outside and inside





































stripped all the gold off






























heres both pumps finished and ready to ship out


----------



## 1229

time for some 280 rebuilds




started out by TIG welding the data plate holes (these pumps are getting polished)










after the TIG welds are sanded smooth, the rebuild begins




























LUBE


----------



## 1229

pressure relief valve assembly (with the shim that i add to the rebuild kits to produce more pressure)



















copper crush washer










this is the shim, yea i know it looks like a simple washer but i punch them out and they do add 500+ psi to the pump


----------



## 1229

some strong words of advise. DO NOT install this nut without the valve assembly and spring in place. the threads are cut to work under pressure. if you screw this nut in with no spring or oil on the threads IT WILL SEIZE UP AND RUIN THE PUMP HEAD. the threads are cut on a weird angle to make them easy to tighten under pressure, if no pressure is present the threads will bind like a mofo (i can post pics of one that fell victim)










tighten that bish down until the crush washer is flat










DONE










BOOM


----------



## JasonJ

I think i see a couple of parts that arent perfectly in line.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

I need help finding two aircraft fittings. I need two 90 degree forged #12 female, female swivel in stainless steel. If any one has two or has a good contact please PM me.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> some strong words of advise. DO NOT install this nut without the valve assembly and spring in place. the threads are cut to work under pressure. if you screw this nut in with no spring or oil on the threads IT WILL SEIZE UP AND RUIN THE PUMP HEAD. the threads are cut on a weird angle to make them easy to tighten under pressure, if no pressure is present the threads will bind like a mofo (i can post pics of one that fell victim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tighten that bish down until the crush washer is flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM


Amazing work. Very detailed. I appreciate how much info you share and how nice these pumpheads come out. I'm sure there are aircraft junkies that would love to flip through these pics, LRM should hit you up for their tech page. Do you rebuild Stratopower pump heads?


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> MC Hammer/Mr T Edition Rooster
> 
> 
> 
> everything was gold plated, outside and inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stripped all the gold off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres both pumps finished and ready to ship out


thanks for all the help on these pump heads :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kiko 78

s so where can i get a setup of those at


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Amazing work. Very detailed. I appreciate how much info you share and how nice these pumpheads come out. I'm sure there are aircraft junkies that would love to flip through these pics, LRM should hit you up for their tech page. Do you rebuild Stratopower pump heads?


Thanks!!


I have rebuilt Stratopowers in the past and would be happy to rebuild yours.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> thanks for all the help on these pump heads :thumbsup::thumbsup:


anytime bro, I enjoyed it.........maybe a little too much..........:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> I think i see a couple of parts that arent perfectly in line.


i knew i should have laid the parts out on grid paper.........:burn:


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> i knew i should have laid the parts out on grid paper.........:burn:


:rofl:


----------



## Airborne

Damn man! Better work than I have ever seen on a pump! Can't wait Jason!


----------



## milkbone

:thumbsup:

NICE PICS JASON


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> NICE PICS JASON


:fool2:


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> some strong words of advise. DO NOT install this nut without the valve assembly and spring in place. the threads are cut to work under pressure. if you screw this nut in with no spring or oil on the threads IT WILL SEIZE UP AND RUIN THE PUMP HEAD. the threads are cut on a weird angle to make them easy to tighten under pressure, if no pressure is present the threads will bind like a mofo (i can post pics of one that fell victim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tighten that bish down until the crush washer is flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM



what, no tacos??????????


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> anytime bro, I enjoyed it.........maybe a little too much..........:roflmao:


So much too learn...very imformative,i'm loving this...thanks for sharing on the rebuilds...when the time comes to rebuild my 777's I know who to send them to...thanks tattoo


----------



## imgntnschgo

41bowtie said:


> thanks for all the help on these pump heads :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Dam AL...them were your pumpheads...nice


----------



## TOPFAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE

:bowrofl:


----------



## Hipstreet

:thumbsup: T-76


----------



## pancho pistolas

TOPFAN said:


> :thumbsup:


TOPFAN , i teach autobody at a kern county high school , info for conversations sake , what were Pescos and Eemcos originally used on ? war planes ? landing gear ? I have a number of young aspireing Lowriders in class and would like to give correct information. feel free to go into lengthy information :biggrin: , thanks in advance El Mr. Silva


----------



## 1229

pancho pistolas said:


> TOPFAN , i teach autobody at a kern county high school , info for conversations sake , what were Pescos and Eemcos originally used on ? war planes ? landing gear ? I have a number of young aspireing Lowriders in class and would like to give correct information. feel free to go into lengthy information :biggrin: , thanks in advance El Mr. Silva


(im not TOPFAN) but heres a little history background...

Pesco Roosters, 777's and 280 powerpacks were used on planes like the DC-3 (and all their variations) for propeller feathering.

Eemco was an electric motor company, and while they NEVER made hydraulic pumps, their motors were commonly used with hydraulic pumps like Stratopower, Vickers, etc, for machinery, aircraft and even guided missile systems. The common Stratopower/Eemco combo are the ones used in Southside Player and Summer Madness which is an Eemco D-751 motor with a Stratopower 67W Variable Delivery pump, both of which are post war (1950's era). Other types and variations exist, but were pretty much NEVER used in lowriding at all until the last decade or so.


----------



## pancho pistolas

:h5: right on Tattoo 76 , mucho thanks for the info ! your posts are killer and also funny to read . I teach my class like an actual body shop , only we only get paid in grades , its ok for my students to do basic hydro installations in class , battery racks and such , i try to make learning fun . thanks again , pancho


----------



## abelblack65

T-76 QUALITY rebuild, giving attention to the various parts and precision of their placement. Tx for the how-to homie!


----------



## JasonJ

implala66 said:


> what, no tacos??????????


:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## 1229

Will be posting more pics today..................:inout:


----------



## low4ever

Damn J. You were up early.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> Will be posting more pics today..................:inout:


"fingers crossed"


----------



## TOPFAN

TATTOO-76 said:


> (im not TOPFAN) but heres a little history background...
> 
> Pesco Roosters, 777's and 280 powerpacks were used on planes like the DC-3 (and all their variations) for propeller feathering.
> 
> Eemco was an electric motor company, and while they NEVER made hydraulic pumps, their motors were commonly used with hydraulic pumps like Stratopower, Vickers, etc, for machinery, aircraft and even guided missile systems. The common Stratopower/Eemco combo are the ones used in Southside Player and Summer Madness which is an Eemco D-751 motor with a Stratopower 67W Variable Delivery pump, both of which are post war (1950's era). Other types and variations exist, but were pretty much NEVER used in lowriding at all until the last decade or so.


 Aircraft pumps were used until the late 70's and then high pressure tailgate lifts were used. Tailgate lifts practically replaced aircraft except for a few die hards. Tailgate evolved into pumps made exclusively for low riders. At first, tailgates were borrowed off the back of lift bed trucks. They were preferred because of how easy they were to get and how quick they lifted the car up. Lately they gained popularity, as you may know.


----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> Aircraft pumps were used until the late 70's and then high pressure tailgate lifts were used. Tailgate lifts practically replaced aircraft except for a few die hards. Tailgate evolved into pumps made exclusively for low riders. At first, tailgates were borrowed off the back of lift bed trucks. They were preferred because of how easy they were to get and how quick they lifted the car up. Lately they gained popularity, as you may know.



meh, tailgate, schmailgate......................................:wave:


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> meh, tailgate, schmailgate......................................:wave:


:wave:


----------



## 1229

Started on some 777 restorations this week. Working on these 2 and 7 more. Im also working on 10 280's...........just not enough time in one day to take pics of everything...



Anyway, time to post pics.




























i hate safety wire, but it wouldnt be aircraft if it didnt have safety wire.










safety wire stripped off, time for the tear down.










gotta love the smell...........seriously, i do.



















baked on goodness.










in need of some good cleaning.










brittle and tired.


----------



## 1229

so, its never really a good sign to have oil in the motor. oil has to travel a long ass way to reach the rear of the motor, but it happens and its no big deal as long as nothing never caught on fire.














































yes, i do know my motor puller is ghetto looking, i made it in a rush. ive blueprinted a new one and will machine it sometime soon. but for now, this bish works just fine.


----------



## 1229

its not unusual for the pole shoe screws to get stuck. socket-head screws that have been staked in for 70 years can be a pain to remove. nothing a left hand drill bit and screw extractor cant fix.



















if used Pesco parts were rappers, they would be "Old Dirty Bastards"










Shimmy Shimmy Ya, Shimmy Yam, Shimmy Yay (seriously, wtf?)



















nothing like a scorched bearing that screams "replace me" or if nothing else, they just scream.


----------



## 1229

its not uncommon to have mismatched parts, especially with 777's, 525's, etc, etc, etc, blah, blah, blah. (always good to have spare parts laying around, will post pics of that later)










again, mismatched, but I'm fixing that.










so, back in "those days" they didnt have loctite or heat resistant lock nuts.........now we got both. I'll post up pics of the complete "insulator ring assembly" in a few weeks. FYI, i CNC machine the insulator rings brand new, no need to glue some broke shit together, I'll post pics of the new ones soon.............

they used solder to "lock" deez nuts in place back then.










solder has been removed from deez nuts in this pic.










gotta love this........seems that some aircraft mechanic rebuilt this and assembled it backwards. see the chamfer that the finger is pointing to? its supposed to be on the other side, its there to clearance a fillet that is casted into the rear bearing plate of the motor. ooooooooops, guess that dude drank too much Jack Daniels that day (something i can totally relate too)!!!!!










all tore down, time for anodizing, zinc plating and brass plating, more on that in a few weeks.


----------



## 1229

semi-clean.










so fresh and so clean (clean)










this is why i love what i do...........






















REBUILD TO CONTINUE AT A LATER DATE. NOW IM AT THE MERCY OF THE ZINC PLATER, BRASS PLATER AND ANODIZER.


----------



## 1229

now just ask yourself "What Would Jack Bauer Do"


----------



## 1229

wrapped up like a christmas present.










NOS goodness, no lock screw holes drilled and tapped, these will be nice polished/chromed.










smells like 1945.



















NOS




























rebuilds.










hmmm.










more NOS finds.










ready for a new home.


----------



## Airborne

got pics of a certain 280???:h5:


----------



## JasonJ

Needs more graph paper.


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> got pics of a certain 280???:h5:


will have some badass 280 (all original) pics real soon. :h5:


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> Needs more graph paper.


WTF? you mean those bounty paper towels aint good enough???:chuck:


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> will have some badass 280 (all original) pics real soon. :h5:


that reminds me, I have a few days off. I still have that thing for you. Are you going to be around in the next few days?


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> WTF? you mean those bounty paper towels aint good enough???:chuck:


SUP FOOL... I AM PLANNING THAT TRIP DOWN NEXT MONTH AND IF ALL GOES WELL


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> SUP FOOL... I AM PLANNING THAT TRIP DOWN NEXT MONTH AND IF ALL GOES WELL


Crook wants you to bring Scooter.................:inout:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> Crook wants you to bring Scooter.................:inout:


:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :roflmao:


:rofl:


----------



## 1229

just started some Bendix EQ rebuilds. Will post pics this week...............:inout:


----------



## Airborne

Pics of a certain setup Jason??


----------



## THE SOURCE

TATTOO-76 said:


> semi-clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so fresh and so clean (clean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why i love what i do...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REBUILD TO CONTINUE AT A LATER DATE. NOW IM AT THE MERCY OF THE ZINC PLATER, BRASS PLATER AND ANODIZER.


NICE STUFF GOT ANY 777 REBUILD KITS AVAILABLEAND 777 MOTOR ID TAGS.
LMK.
THANKS.


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Pics of a certain setup Jason??


I got you a little sneak peak. 



BTW, going to Anodize the check valve and a few of the motor parts, to add some detail. :inout:


----------



## 1229

THE SOURCE said:


> NICE STUFF GOT ANY 777 REBUILD KITS AVAILABLEAND 777 MOTOR ID TAGS.
> LMK.
> THANKS.


rebuild kits can be ready by the end of the week, tags are taking longer than expected, but are in progress.


----------



## rivman

:drama:


----------



## Dreamer62

Dear Mr Too, 

Package received. Thank you sir


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> I got you a little sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, going to Anodize the check valve and a few of the motor parts, to add some detail. :inout:


Sweet!


----------



## baghdady

Damn all these aircraft pics making me happy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

looks good Jason.....


----------



## Hate Breeders

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 1229

Hate Breeders said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:


:wave:


----------



## milkbone

Hate Breeders said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:


SUP FOOL... ABOUT TIME YOU JOINED:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

TATTOO-76 said:


> just started some Bendix EQ rebuilds. Will post pics this week...............:inout:


----------



## Mr Impala

Guess whos back!


----------



## lowdeville

Mr Impala said:


> Guess whos back!


JD?


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> Guess whos back!
> View attachment 464002
> View attachment 464003
> View attachment 464015



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## implala66




----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## FoxCustom

TATTOO-76 said:


> I got you a little sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, going to Anodize the check valve and a few of the motor parts, to add some detail. :inout:


NICE! A little one pump action?:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

FoxCustom said:


> NICE! A little one pump action?:thumbsup:


:inout:


----------



## 1229

:ninja:


----------



## Mr Impala

nothing like NOS


----------



## 41bowtie

Mr Impala said:


> nothing like NOS
> View attachment 467402


i hate taking those things apart.


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## Maximus1959

lowdeville said:


> JD?


LMFAO


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TATTOO-76 said:


> rebuild kits can be ready by the end of the week, tags are taking longer than expected, but are in progress.


What up TATTOO? Mike Ishiki wanted me to let you know he is still waiting on some 777 kits. He said to give him a call between posting pics.


----------



## 1229

prewar_gm_access said:


> What up TATTOO? Mike Ishiki wanted me to let you know he is still waiting on some 777 kits. He said to give him a call between posting pics.


Whats up George? Have Mike call me at the same #, he texted me a few times but then the # didnt work anymore. I got him taken care of, just have him call me.


----------



## lowbird

TATTOO-76 said:


> just started some Bendix EQ rebuilds. Will post pics this week...............:inout:


:dunno:


----------



## 1229

lowbird said:


> :dunno:


Decided to get the Bendid EQ's re-anodized while they were apart. Pics in a couple weeks.


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> Decided to get the Bendid EQ's re-anodized while they were apart. Pics in a *couple weeks*.


:roflmao:


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## 1229

gonna post pics soon.






got 42 pumps in house to rebuild..............wtf......................:inout:


----------



## Airborne

:werd:


----------



## drasticbean

Bump.


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> gonna post pics soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got 42 pumps in house to rebuild..............wtf......................:inout:


:shocked:


----------



## Airborne

ttt=tick tock tick Jason!lol


----------



## TOPFAN

:inout:Mr. Too is one picky vato.


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT FOR THE BEST PUMPS OUT THERE


----------



## THUGGNASTY

TOPFAN said:


> :inout:Mr. Too is one picky vato.


:wave:


----------



## 66LOW

milkbone said:


> TTMFT FOR THE BEST PUMPS OUT THERE


:h5:


----------



## Vegasdog

How much for your Emcos pm me a price I need two or three pumps thanks illnbuy all four also or if u can help me find some would b great


----------



## Vegasdog

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 464015


R u willing to sell ur pumps


----------



## bigjoe82

does anyone have a pair of these dumps for sale?


----------



## Airborne

tick tock tick Jason!lol


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> gonna post pics soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got 42 pumps in house to rebuild..............wtf......................:inout:





Airborne said:


> tick tock tick Jason!lol



:inout:


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## 51gjr




----------



## 1229

just checked my calender, i might be able to post pics soon.


:inout:


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

a few misc pics.



found this on a 75 ton Dake press.










cleaned up nicely





















this also came from the 75 ton Dake press, it was originally owned by the military and was modified to use an aircraft auxillary hand pump, i guess its easier for them to service one of these than the original Dake pump which uses weird proprietary parts and seals.










very simple rebuild.



















ready for its new home on a 25 ton Dake press, im sure some hobbyist will love it.













modified Adex plug, to accept a #4 hardline. made these last year, pics are from my cell phone, never taken any good pics of them yet.




























hmmm........777.










more cell phone pics from last year....................more on this later.










these motor cases are smoooooooove.


----------



## Airborne

^^^cool shit!


----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> :inout:Mr. Too is one picky vato.


not picky, i just believe in doing things the RIGHT way.


----------



## 1229

well, since i cant exactly post pics of the CNC machined parts Ive been busting my ass making..............heres a few re-varnished field windings i did today.




















red










green










red










green










red & green










for Airborne.....field winding from a 280 Air Associates motor.......


----------



## 1229

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Airborne

Fuck yeah!


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Fuck yeah!


:inout:


----------



## rivman

:cheesy:!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:inout:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> not picky,* i just believe in doing things the RIGHT way*.




X2


----------



## 1229

Rooster Motor


----------



## 1229

I had this completely tore down within 15 minutes after the Postman dropped it off (Roosters get me excited..........insert "cock" joke here).





























Data Tag and Drive Screws removed.











This end cap is a little sad.


----------



## 1229

All cleaned up and ready to go back together.






































Cleaned up the end cap a little, at least enough to get it back round-ish. It doesnt have to be perfect yet.










Brushes were in perfect condition.


----------



## 1229

I completely tore down the brush assembly (to blueprint a few of the parts). I reassembled them using high temp aircraft grade lock-nuts (its much cleaner than the original method that involved SOLDERING the nuts on to keep them from coming loose)..............those things are a bitch to take apart.



















Back in its home on the motor.










Bearing Shim installed.










Brushes installed and wired up.










Power Terminal Insulators installed.


----------



## 1229

Ready to run. At this point a nice coat of gloss black paint and a new data plate and this motor would be perfect for an original style setup........but this motor will serve a much great purpose in the future.


----------



## implala66

thanks Jason, for keeping this topic on top very alive, for us rookie AC enthusiasts................:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

that botch was super clean from the inside

good job Jason:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> thanks Jason, for keeping this topic on top very alive, for us rookie AC enthusiasts................:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



41bowtie said:


> that botch was super clean from the inside
> 
> good job Jason:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:





OK, Im out, got more work to do!!!!!!! :inout:


----------



## Airborne

I wonder if anyone else is putting the amount of work into their builds a Jason?


----------



## low4ever

Airborne said:


> I wonder if anyone else is putting the amount of work into their builds a Jason?


I really find that hard to believe Airborne. No disrespect to anyone else out there doing it, just saying.


----------



## locorider

TATTOO-76 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Im out, got more work to do!!!!!!! :inout:


Very cool stuff man.uffin:


----------



## lowbird

Looks good Jason, any chance on getting the rebuild kits soon?


----------



## abelblack65

T-76...any pics of brushes that are NO good vs ones that r?How bout some pics of tools used to straighten out end cap or some tips?Tx homie!


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> All cleaned up and ready to go back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up the end cap a little, at least enough to get it back round-ish. It doesnt have to be perfect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brushes were in perfect condition.


ever thought about making a line of videos of what you do?


----------



## 1229

abelblack65 said:


> T-76...any pics of brushes that are NO good vs ones that r?How bout some pics of tools used to straighten out end cap or some tips?Tx homie!


this is one of the only examples i can remember of that had brushes that were unusable. the aluminum brush guide had oxidized so bad it fused itself to the brush.





















I'll post pics of a few tools i use on the end caps, generally i use a t-dolly with a plastic forming hammer and a small body hammer. i also have an old piece of brass that is curved to match the radius on the corner of the end car.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> ever thought about making a line of videos of what you do?


nah, i cant afford to hire a stunt double.


----------



## abelblack65

Thanks for the reply, & for the info. Stunt double...LOL.


----------



## 1229

To EVERYONE who wants rebuild kits, I will have them done very soon.............hundreds of them!! I will have rebuild kits for the Rooster, 777, 280, Pesco EQ and Bendix EQ.


Also should have the data plates, I got some final samples last week and they look great.


:inout:


----------



## 1229

Rebuilding a Pesco EQ. These things have over 160 individual parts all together, (that includes 88 needle bearings that will make you go cross eyed they are so small).



















All cleaned up.



















Exploded View on the left, Assembled on the right. Think of this valve as a check valve with a check valve built into it.





























I'l show the actual rebuild when it all goes back together. Gotta find out what kind of surface finish this thing is getting. Also none of the seals are pictured, I'll show all that when I rebuild it.


----------



## lowbird

TATTOO-76 said:


> To EVERYONE who wants rebuild kits, I will have them done very soon.............hundreds of them!! I will have rebuild kits for the Rooster, 777, 280, Pesco EQ and Bendix EQ.
> 
> 
> Also should have the data plates, I got some final samples last week and they look great.
> 
> 
> :inout:



Best news I've heard all day! :h5:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Hate Breeders

:inout:


----------



## no joke

anybody got 2 sidewinders for sale out there :ugh:


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> nah, i cant afford to hire a stunt double.


:roflmao:


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> nah, i cant afford to hire a stunt double.


It's kinda tough with no camera man helping and then there is the proper lighting. But one good thing is you can have it voiced over later. 

Just an easy editor and you're on your way. You'd be the first, and could sell them or require membership to view online.


----------



## no joke

no joke said:


> anybody got 2 sidewinders for sale out there :ugh:


ANYBODY?


----------



## milkbone

Hydros said:


> It's kinda tough with no camera man helping and then there is the proper lighting. But one good thing is you can have it voiced over later.
> 
> Just an easy editor and you're on your way. You'd be the first, and could sell them or require membership to view online.


:thumbsdown:

HOW ABOUT IF YOU'RE COOL AND NOT A DICK YOU WOULD SHARE INFO.... IT IS SIMPLE, KEEP SOME SECRETS BUT SHARE ENOUGH INFO FOR PEOPLE TO ENJOY LEARNING AND WANT TO KNOW MORE ABOUT AIRCRAFT:uh: IT IS BULLSHIT LIKE THIS THAT KEEP PEOPLE AWAY FROM AIRCRAFT.

TO ME IT SEEMS LIKE YOU JUST WANT TO BE ACCEPTED FOR OR RESPECTED OR SOMETHING.... I DON'T LOOK UP TO ANYONE WHO WANTS TO SELL OR HUSTLE EVERYTHING B/C THEY LEARNED IT... I RESPECT PEOPLE LIKE TATTOO FOR SHARING THE INFORMATION THAT HE DOES AND THE DETAIL TO GO WITH IT.. NOT B/C HE IS TRYING TO HUSTLE SOMEONE FOR SOMETHING HE LEARNED...I PASS INFO I HAVE LEARNED OVER THE YEARS TO OTHERS TO HELP THEM NOT MAKE ANY $$

RESPECT IS EARNED NOT SOLD

BTW TATTOO HAS GIVIN ME A WEALTH OF INFO AND IS ONLY A PHONE CALL AWAY OR A FEW HOURS DRIVE, HE HAS TAUGHT ME A LOT AND HE HAS MY RESPECT...

NOW YOU CAN GO OFF ON ANOTHER ONE OF YOUR LONG LAME ASS SPEECHES ABOUT ME AND WHAT NOT, I LOOK FORWARD TO READING IT... THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE MY OPINION


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Dreamer62

uffin:


----------



## rivman

Dayyyuuum


----------



## Hydros

MB, take it easy, what are you talking about? Get into the details, if it's aircraft related lets hear what's on your mind, share a little. You don't know me, yet appear to judge. 

If OG makes a video and has expenses and wants to sell it, *I'd buy it* if the price is right, just for the history and educational reasons. 

If OG posted it on youtube, he would make some cash. Don't you feel a persons time and expense is worth something. OG is an educator, respect him for what he is, an arrogant ass and aircraft nazi, (but is showing signs of maturity) (can't believe I am actually sticking up for OG). 

Sorry TOPFAN, I know I should have sent a PM to MB, I'll post up something worth reading to make up for this. Topfan, May I suggest you ask the mods to delete the post from MB along with this one I have replied to?

BTW MB, there is a site in Spanish that is taking my material and not giving credit. Just outright taking it and even linking to my images taking my bandwidth. So I guess I am sharing??


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> If OG posted it on youtube, he would make some cash. Don't you feel a persons time and expense is worth something. OG is an educator, respect him for what he is, an arrogant ass and aircraft nazi, (but is showing signs of maturity) (can't believe I am actually sticking up for OG).


how can you sit there and call me "an arrogant ass"? im far from arrogant.........on the other hand id rather be arrogant than rip someone off like you did me a few years back. just sayin..........if i was arrogant, why would i post so many "how to" pics on a free public forum......an arrogant man would try to sell them.


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## 0spoc0

TATTOO-76 said:


> Rebuilding a Pesco EQ. These things have over 160 individual parts all together, (that includes 88 needle bearings that will make you go cross eyed they are so small).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exploded View on the left, Assembled on the right. Think of this valve as a check valve with a check valve built into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'l show the actual rebuild when it all goes back together. Gotta find out what kind of surface finish this thing is getting. Also none of the seals are pictured, I'll show all that when I rebuild it.


Looking good keep us all posted TTT


----------



## Hydros

Of course I referred to OGCaddy, you got to admit he was somewhat stubborn on certain issues. 

J, I didn't mean you don't share. Recall the other day I posted a question and you where the one that replied. I have noted your newer posts (and on another site) are more educational and well worth the time for anyone to search them out. At least the ones I have read in the hydraulic section. If you want to share even more, why not consolidate your reference material to make it easier and faster for others to find. 

Another plus for you is that you now appear to be easier to approach and can dish out some humor. Stunt double was pretty good.

I'd like to make a video of a Pesco hopping and post that up (bragging rights and for free). That may never happen any time soon, unless I dish out some cash.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Of course I referred to OGCaddy, you got to admit he was somewhat stubborn on certain issues.


you call it stubborn, i just call it BEING HONEST.


i remember being called a hater for trying to warn someone about a certain seller of aircraft hydraulics......the fool that called me a hater was ripped off for thousands of dollars from the person i told him to avoid.


----------



## no joke

no joke said:


> anybody got 2 sidewinders for sale out there :ugh:


ANYBODY have some, or know of somebody selling some


----------



## 1229

no joke said:


> ANYBODY have some, or know of somebody selling some


all i can say on that is, good luck. thats the rarest pump there is.


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> To EVERYONE who wants rebuild kits, I will have them done very soon.............hundreds of them!! I will have rebuild kits for the Rooster, 777, 280, Pesco EQ and Bendix EQ.
> 
> 
> Also should have the data plates, I got some final samples last week and they look great.
> 
> 
> :inout:


Hit me up brother, I am in need of some


----------



## 1229

baghdady said:


> Hit me up brother, I am in need of some


you wanted orange with purple polka dots right?????????


----------



## no joke

TATTOO-76 said:


> all i can say on that is, good luck. thats the rarest pump there is.


ya i know homie but am trying, i want 2, if you come across some for sale please let me know thanks


----------



## 41bowtie

no joke said:


> ya i know homie but am trying, i want 2, if you come across some for sale please let me know thanks


with the going rate on a pair of sidewinders you can have a badass complete set-up with some rooster pumpheads and big fan motors.
just saying.


----------



## Mr Impala

41bowtie said:


> with the going rate on a pair of sidewinders you can have a badass complete set-up with some rooster pumpheads and big fan motors.
> just saying.


thats the problem anyone can have pescos its the going the extra mile that makes a car stand out.


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## 41bowtie

Mr Impala said:


> thats the problem anyone can have pescos its the going the extra mile that makes a car stand out.


i hear you thats why im going with a Jack and Heintz set-up










x4


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> Jack and Heintz


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


>


SOMEBODY IS BORED


----------



## Hydros

Jason, I got a question, absolutely nothing related to our past, please see PM. Trust me


----------



## Mr Impala

41bowtie said:


> i hear you thats why im going with a Jack and Heintz set-up
> 
> 
> View attachment 479701
> 
> 
> x4


when me and mike did my 62 setup noone had ever seen or used the eemcosi had let alone NOS ones, now im doing another setup 4 more nos pumps and chromin em out and painting. That setup in my 62 made that car what it was so hydros can make or break a car.


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> SOMEBODY IS TIRED AS FUCK


FIXT


----------



## 41bowtie

Mr Impala said:


> when me and mike did my 62 setup noone had ever seen or used the eemcosi had let alone NOS ones, now im doing another setup 4 more nos pumps and chromin em out and painting. That setup in my 62 made that car what it was so hydros can make or break a car.


----------



## Mr Impala

41bowtie said:


> View attachment 479847


thats nice is that what they refer to as the eemco loaf pump? Vickers gear? Unique combination I like it! That polished end piece did you polish it on the pump or was it off? Mike said something about they are glued on or something to that effect if mine come off im gonna chrome them bitches!


----------



## 41bowtie

Mr Impala said:


> thats nice is that what they refer to as the eemco loaf pump? Vickers gear? Unique combination I like it! That polished end piece did you polish it on the pump or was it off? Mike said something about they are glued on or something to that effect if mine come off im gonna chrome them bitches!


I tried taking that front end apart but its a freaking pain in the ass so we did not bothered.
that pump i believe is the same as yours with a different neck as for the pump head yes its a vickers and the car moves hella fast on 36v the owner of the car and this setup is gonna put new batts and i think he is going to 48v.

the neck on yours are pressed in and come off easy ill post a pic later


----------



## Mr Impala

mines different your mounts are built into the pump mine come off.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 41bowtie

here are the pics of your motor Mr Impala









front of the motor after neck has been removed









back of the neck that attaches to the motor









front of the neck where the pump head is mounted.


like you see on the pics the neck id just pressed in there is no clips or locks holding it down
the way i did it is after i removed the 4 corner bolt you turn the neck to where the corners 
of the neck are exposed on the side of the motor then with the lead hammer i gently pounded it out.

hope the pics help


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> here are the pics of your motor Mr Impala
> 
> View attachment 480068
> 
> 
> front of the motor after neck has been removed
> 
> View attachment 480070
> 
> 
> back of the neck that attaches to the motor
> 
> View attachment 480073
> 
> 
> front of the neck where the pump head is mounted.
> 
> 
> like you see on the pics the neck id just pressed in there is no clips or locks holding it down
> the way i did it is after i removed the 4 corner bolt you turn the neck to where the corners
> of the neck are exposed on the side of the motor then with the lead hammer i gently pounded it out.
> 
> hope the pics help



I can have that as clean as NOS in no time.............................(well maybe a month or 2 at my normal slow pace)


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Hate Breeders

TTMFT


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


>


nice 90 you see them very often.....................


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## 1229

good news: got a lot of work finished this week

bad news: cant post pics



:finger:


----------



## OGJordan

TATTOO-76 said:


> good news: got a lot of work finished this week
> 
> bad news: cant post pics
> 
> 
> 
> :finger:


good news: I need to buy my pumps in 2 weeks

bad news: you still don't have that shit finished:sprint:


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> To EVERYONE who wants rebuild kits, I will have them done very soon.............hundreds of them!! I will have rebuild kits for the Rooster, 777, 280, Pesco EQ and Bendix EQ.
> 
> 
> Also should have the data plates, I got some final samples last week and they look great.
> 
> 
> :inout:


how much shipped


----------



## 1229

OGJordan said:


> good news: I need to buy my pumps in 2 weeks
> 
> bad news: you still don't have that shit finished:sprint:


yea man, im about 3 months out from being able to start anything new........








i'd hire help, but would end up having to kill the person, then CSI would be knocking at my door (if any future prospective employees read this, im only kidding......or am I?) :ugh:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Mr Impala said:


> mines different your mounts are built into the pump mine come off.
> View attachment 480058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Impala said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480060
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SET UP:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## lowdeville

TATTOO-76 said:


> yea man, im about 3 months out from being able to start anything new........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd hire help, but would end up having to kill the person, then CSI would be knocking at my door (if any future prospective employees read this, im only kidding......or am I?) :ugh:


Got any 777 rebuild kits ready yet??:biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

HERES MY SET UP THANKS TO PRE WWR II


----------



## implala66

gathering parts for setup #2, picked up a couple of extras/spares along the way.......................


----------



## 1229

lowdeville said:


> Got any 777 rebuild kits ready yet??:biggrin:


almost, getting close!!!


----------



## lowbird

:inout:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## 1229

fresh batch of dirty parts...













fresh batch of cleaned parts...






























:inout:


----------



## 41bowtie

8m/m sight glass


----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## implala66

where can I buy some push buttons like the ones in the pic???


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

hno:


----------



## Black86Cutty

I Have These 4 Freshly Tripple Plated Oxygen Tanks For Sale Interested PM Me







Also Have These For SALE


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> where can I buy some push buttons like the ones in the pic???


anyone???


----------



## Hate Breeders

:wave:


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## firme64impala

Bump


----------



## Mr Impala

just picked up these 4


----------



## Hydros

Mr Impala said:


> just picked up these 4
> 
> View attachment 493581
> View attachment 493582
> View attachment 493583
> View attachment 493584


These look pretty close to the last four you had setup. Any more details?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Ttt


----------



## imgntnschgo

BACK 
T
T
T


----------



## milkbone

imgntnschgo said:


> BACK
> T
> T
> T


NICE SIGNATURE :roflmao:


----------



## implala66

:inout:​


----------



## Mr Impala

Hydros said:


> These look pretty close to the last four you had setup. Any more details?


i have 4 NOS ones going into my 64 these 4 AR ones are being sold to a friend of mine


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> i have 4 NOS ones going into my 64 these 4 AR ones are being sold to a friend of mine
> View attachment 497024


----------



## FoxCustom

RdnLow63 said:


>


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## JasonJ

:YAWN:


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> :YAWN:


:SNORE:


----------



## Juerro

implala66 said:


> anyone???


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml
They might have what you are looking for.


----------



## Maximus1959

Mr Impala said:


> i have 4 NOS ones going into my 64 these 4 AR ones are being sold to a friend of mine
> View attachment 497024


:yes:


----------



## Maximus1959

Mr Impala said:


> just picked up these 4
> 
> View attachment 493581
> View attachment 493582
> View attachment 493583
> View attachment 493584


----------



## implala66

Juerro said:


> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml
> They might have what you are looking for.


thanks, I was surfing the web and found this, same rating as others switches being used, I think they will work fine..............

http://www.amazon.com/Heavy-Utility...209560&sr=8-2&keywords=125vac+10a+push+button


----------



## GREYTREY

*Hoping to get some stuff together to do a single pump for my bucket i just picked up.*


----------



## Juerro

implala66 said:


> thanks, I was surfing the web and found this, same rating as others switches being used, I think they will work fine..............
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Heavy-Utility...209560&sr=8-2&keywords=125vac+10a+push+button


Ya i saw those, I like em. But, I really like the idea of a push-pull switch (push to raise, pull to drop or the other way around).
Thinking about going to a different switch setup for mine.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

I have a question regarding the Stratopower pump head. I have four that I will be running and am currently mocking up the setup. My question is: Can I run the fluid return back into the pump head vs. running the return directly back to the tank? 
My thought is to run a SS #4 male boss to a #4 AN male elbow on the side port as highlighted below, and then catch it to a hardline to a #4 check valve I have seen this port used for oil leak detection however I don't know if you could push fluid back in.


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> I have a question regarding the Stratopower pump head. I have four that I will be running and am currently mocking up the setup. My question is: Can I run the fluid return back into the pump head vs. running the return directly back to the tank?
> My thought is to run a SS #4 male boss to a #4 AN male elbow on the side port as highlighted below, and then catch it to a hardline to a #4 check valve I have seen this port used for oil leak detection however I don't know if you could push fluid back in.
> View attachment 501092


that wont work and will ruin your pumphead.


----------



## Dreamer62

TATTOO-76 said:


> that wont work and will ruin your pumphead.


:tears: don't ruin a Strato Power


----------



## serve_n_swerve

OK got my answer, so my only other option is to run it back to the tank? Could I take it into the pressure line? Whould that work? Would it back spin the motor? I'm trying to avoid running a line back up to the tank so the setup does not look too busy. I could run it back into the return port correct? I have two pumps with the port on top and the other two with the port setup on the bottom.


----------



## Dreamer62

maybe return to the fitting that is supplying the pump from the tank.. a la ted wells


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> OK got my answer, so my only other option is to run it back to the tank? Could I take it into the pressure line? Whould that work? Would it back spin the motor? I'm trying to avoid running a line back up to the tank so the setup does not look too busy. I could run it back into the return port correct? I have two pumps with the port on top and the other two with the port setup on the bottom.


you can plumb the return into the fitting that goes into the inlet..........unless you come up with something clever like the setup in "Gold Digger", its probably going to look "busier" that just plumbing it into the tank.


----------



## imgntnschgo

straight ttt !!!!!!


----------



## Hydros

"A LA Hydros"

You might want to use a machined block, from the pressure port, then the other end of the block is attached to the tank. With the dump inside the machine block, use a restrictor inside the line, or slow inside the machined block, or inside the tanks itself.

the block already has the intake port, check, then T, then dump and slow, all in one piece. You would only need a fluid port or vent cap on the tank.




IMO, forget the straight angle machined look, go for the curves. (once again, 5% royalties from you know who)


----------



## serve_n_swerve

So shooting the return back into the pressure port is no good?...I could see about tapping it into the inlet port fitting that may work.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hydros said:


> "A LA Hydros"
> 
> You might want to use a machined block, from the pressure port, then the other end of the block is attached to the tank. With the dump inside the machine block, use a restrictor inside the line, or slow inside the machined block, or inside the tanks itself.
> 
> the block already has the intake port, check, then T, then dump and slow, all in one piece. You would only need a fluid port or vent cap on the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, forget the straight angle machined look, go for the curves. (once again, 5% royalties from you know who)


GTFO!!


----------



## Hydros

serve_n_swerve said:


> I have a question regarding the Stratopower pump head. I have four that I will be running and am currently mocking up the setup. My question is: Can I run the fluid return back into the pump head vs. running the return directly back to the tank?
> My thought is to run a SS #4 male boss to a #4 AN male elbow on the side port as highlighted below, and then catch it to a hardline to a #4 check valve I have seen this port used for oil leak detection however I don't know if you could push fluid back in.
> View attachment 501092


This might work if your pump heads and motors were bi-directional, and if your cylinder were double acting. Having an accumulator or two would also help.


----------



## Hydros

serve_n_swerve said:


> So shooting the return back into the pressure port is no good?...I could see about tapping it into the inlet port fitting that may work.


Never take the word of just one person, not even from me. Posting questions like you did, will not get answers you want to hear. Try a hydraulic site for engineers.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hydros said:


> This might work if your pump heads and motors were bi-directional, and if your cylinder were double acting. Having an accumulator or two would also help.


I bet you actually believe that some of the dumb shit you are saying actually sounds smart.


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Hydros said:


> Never take the word of just one person, not even from me. Posting questions like you did, will not get answers you want to hear. Try a hydraulic site for engineers.


There are a lotof experienced hydraulic builders on this site that's why I ask. I'm positivethat if I ask this question on that type of site I will get a bunch of"Why are you doing that" or my favorite “You’re putting that in a 62Caddy to lift it up and down, why?". I was talking to Mike Ishiki and hethinks it can be done, when the car dumps it would back spin the motor. I alsoreached out to a motor rebuilder who said if the motor spins the other way inshould not be a problem. I am just afraid of what may happen to the pump head.All of these item's are going to be rebuilt, polished or chromed and I wouldhate for the pump head to break or crack . 

Again If I run it back into the pressure line I would need tie into thepressure line underneath the plate behind a #4 check valve so I could clean upall the hard lines. The way the set up lays out, too many hard lines would makethe setup look busy and take away from the flow.

Thanks everyone for their input I appreciate all the help so far.


----------



## Hydros

serve_n_swerve said:


> There are a lot of experienced hydraulic builders on this site that's why I ask. I'm positive that if I ask this question on that type of site I will get a bunch of"Why are you doing that" or my favorite “You’re putting that in a 62Caddy to lift it up and down, why?". I was talking to Mike Ishiki and hethinks it can be done, when the car dumps it would back spin the motor. I also reached out to a motor rebuilder who said if the motor spins the other way inshould not be a problem. I am just afraid of what may happen to the pump head.All of these item's are going to be rebuilt, polished or chromed and I would hate for the pump head to break or crack .
> 
> Again If I run it back into the pressure line I would need tie into the pressure line underneath the plate behind a #4 check valve so I could clean up all the hard lines. The way the set up lays out, too many hard lines would make the setup look busy and take away from the flow.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their input I appreciate all the help so far.


So you are wanting to reduce the visual of the plumbing? and not just the over plumbing, right? 
(It's little early for me in the day, so I may not fully understand all this just yet). 

If you use a check valve, then it sounds like your going to need extra plumbing, but, if you run the pressure fluid through a 2-way NO or NC solenoid valve, then that appears to be solution. But a 3-way just sounds like the way we already plumb it, unless you return the fluid back to the press port. Is a slow down needed? or will that be a restrictor or slow someplace?

What about those Parker valves that are both a check valve one way and a slow down the other? I forget how this would work at this very second.

Are you planning the strat piston pump heads? I would think the gear heads would be more workable, etc

does all the plumbing need to be in the trunk?
another, what are Mike thoughts using a equalizer, for your/his idea, not too sure how plumb it, but think it out,

another thought is to have a brake on the motor or drive shaft. (Just throwing them out there).


----------



## Hydros

Did you mean to say a #6 check valve?

Got a few more tips, seems you might be able to run the 2 way sol valve, at the pump intake fitting, but this IMO should be avoided.

next: Have the tank built in two parts, the intake and output are connected into the inside of the tank, you only have one hose leaving the tank to the cylinders. inside the tank you have an oil proof sol valve, then the check and slow etc. Then enclose the plumbing with with second section of the tank. This way you can still run the standard plumbing. 

I'm working out the sol valve wiring.......

toying with the idea of an external magnetic field to active the valve sol. need more time...

The seem around the two tanks can be used for the one power wire for the sol valve. 
or, one of the external fitting connecting the tank could be used to hid that power wire, another is if that fitting was modified to be much thicker, so the sol wiring could run though it and out of sight.

There are many more thoughts on this, I just need to know what's up with yours and Mikes thoughts.


----------



## 1229

i wouldnt try to reverse flow a piston pump. some of them have one way bearings and will only spin one way under load. you really cant back spin them anyway, the actual pistons arent going to spin the wobble plate the same way the wobble plate actuates the pistons (same principal as a worm gear) if this were a GEAR PUMP, id say it would be ok, but even gear pumps have internal valving that is only meant to work one way. the pressure relief valves inside ALL pumps also work as a CHECK VALVE any will only work in one direction.


good luck Mike, let me know how it goes.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> So you are wanting to reduce the visual of the plumbing? and not just the over plumbing, right?
> (It's little early for me in the day, so I may not fully understand all this just yet).
> 
> If you use a check valve, then it sounds like your going to need extra plumbing, but, if you run the pressure fluid through a 2-way NO or NC solenoid valve, then that appears to be solution. But a 3-way just sounds like the way we already plumb it, unless you return the fluid back to the press port. Is a slow down needed? or will that be a restrictor or slow someplace?
> 
> What about those Parker valves that are both a check valve one way and a slow down the other? I forget how this would work at this very second.
> 
> Are you planning the strat piston pump heads? I would think the gear heads would be more workable, etc
> 
> does all the plumbing need to be in the trunk?
> another, what are Mike thoughts using a equalizer, for your/his idea, not too sure how plumb it, but think it out,
> 
> another thought is to have a brake on the motor or drive shaft. (Just throwing them out there).





Hydros said:


> Did you mean to say a #6 check valve?
> 
> Got a few more tips, seems you might be able to run the 2 way sol valve, at the pump intake fitting, but this IMO should be avoided.
> 
> next: Have the tank built in two parts, the intake and output are connected into the inside of the tank, you only have one hose leaving the tank to the cylinders. inside the tank you have an oil proof sol valve, then the check and slow etc. Then enclose the plumbing with with second section of the tank. This way you can still run the standard plumbing.
> 
> I'm working out the sol valve wiring.......
> 
> toying with the idea of an external magnetic field to active the valve sol. need more time...
> 
> The seem around the two tanks can be used for the one power wire for the sol valve.
> or, one of the external fitting connecting the tank could be used to hid that power wire, another is if that fitting was modified to be much thicker, so the sol wiring could run though it and out of sight.
> 
> There are many more thoughts on this, I just need to know what's up with yours and Mikes thoughts.


do you just talk to hear yourself talk? just wondering...........


----------



## Hydros

I'd like to make sure that everyone does understand, keep asking until you get the answer you want to hear, If someone say no it's can't be done, go on to the next person. Another piece of advise is, do not make or create reasons not do do something, nor listen to those that tell you such. 

And one last note, for the open minded; 
when God does not make it, then another man can fix it, improve it, modify it, or make it work and make it better than the last man.


----------



## Dreamer62

serve_n_swerve said:


> There are a lotof experienced hydraulic builders on this site that's why I ask. I'm positivethat if I ask this question on that type of site I will get a bunch of"Why are you doing that" or my favorite “You’re putting that in a 62Caddy to lift it up and down, why?". I was talking to Mike Ishiki and hethinks it can be done, when the car dumps it would back spin the motor. I alsoreached out to a motor rebuilder who said if the motor spins the other way inshould not be a problem. I am just afraid of what may happen to the pump head.All of these item's are going to be rebuilt, polished or chromed and I wouldhate for the pump head to break or crack .
> 
> Again If I run it back into the pressure line I would need tie into thepressure line underneath the plate behind a #4 check valve so I could clean upall the hard lines. The way the set up lays out, too many hard lines would makethe setup look busy and take away from the flow.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their input I appreciate all the help so far.


just buy extras. If it breaks, replace it. if it doesn't you can be the first to say you did it successfully.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Man I would hate to break a Stratopower pump head, especially if it is rebuilt and polished. I'm going to find a way to hide the return line and run it back to the fitting or tank.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

I plan on having all of these items rebuilt and polished after I trial it to make sure it works.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hydros said:


> I'd like to make sure that everyone does understand, keep asking until you get the answer you want to hear, If someone say no it's can't be done, go on to the next person. Another piece of advise is, do not make or create reasons not do do something, nor listen to those that tell you such.
> 
> And one last note, for the open minded;
> when God does not make it, then another man can fix it, improve it, modify it, or make it work and make it better than the last man.


So your advise is to keep asking until you get the answer you want? Even if the answer is WRONG. Man, you really are dumb, for real.


----------



## Hydros

serve_n_swerve said:


> Man I would hate to break a Stratopower pump head, especially if it is rebuilt and polished. I'm going to find a way to hide the return line and run it back to the fitting or tank.


was going to ask for the pump head model. Did you get a chance to give Mike any of the feedback posted lately?

Why the #4 check valve??


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Hydros said:


> was going to ask for the pump head model. Did you get a chance to give Mike any of the feedback posted lately?
> 
> Why the #4 check valve??


I have not had a chance to catch up with Mike he is busy with a couple of setups. In regards to the #4 check the thought was to plumb a #4 return line into the pressure line somewhere on the setup. I wanted to run the check so the pressure would not go go into the return line.


----------



## Hydros

serve_n_swerve said:


> I have not had a chance to catch up with Mike he is busy with a couple of setups. In regards to the #4 check the thought was to plumb a #4 return line into the pressure line somewhere on the setup. I wanted to run the check so the pressure would not go go into the return line.


I'd like to say good idea, I just can't picture it, maybe a diagram?

Anyways, remember that there are different cracking pressures for check valves. Plus there are a few other types of valves that act as check valve, like the flapper valve. (if I remember correctly) Mike and I were once going over the idea of a pressurized tank. (aircraft setup) he felt the pressure in the tank would/might cause the pump head to leak/by-pass. It was only until a few days later that I came up with the thought of the high cracking pressure valves to prevent this from happening. We just never really got back to that subject, so for now, someone else might want to give it a go.

Please see PM.


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## fullsize67

Im just starting to get into aircraft and ive been thou this whole thread trying to soak up info. Got a few questions for the pros (or anyone that can help). Im pretty new to hydraulics so please dont get down on my to much. just trying to have a better understanding befor i try and jump into the game. 
1.whats the purpose of accumulaters and aircraft? it seems some people are into them some are not. is it mostly just for looks or are they functional? 
2.whats the differnce in sizes? i hear about #6's #8's etc. what is that based off of and how do you tell?
3. are filters required or are they more for looks also? if so why are they not in a more modern set up?
4.How do you figure out what size tank to use? is it based mostly off of looks and location or is there a proper rating to use for the pumps? 
5.Can someone post a pic of what a zigzag looks like? and why do they seem to be so desirble? all the other pics ive seen seem to have them bunched into a lager group of parts.​


----------



## 1229

fullsize67 said:


> Im just starting to get into aircraft and ive been thou this whole thread trying to soak up info. Got a few questions for the pros (or anyone that can help). Im pretty new to hydraulics so please dont get down on my to much. just trying to have a better understanding befor i try and jump into the game.
> 1.whats the purpose of accumulaters and aircraft? it seems some people are into them some are not. is it mostly just for looks or are they functional?
> 2.whats the differnce in sizes? i hear about #6's #8's etc. what is that based off of and how do you tell?
> 3. are filters required or are they more for looks also? if so why are they not in a more modern set up?
> 4.How do you figure out what size tank to use? is it based mostly off of looks and location or is there a proper rating to use for the pumps?
> 5.Can someone post a pic of what a zigzag looks like? and why do they seem to be so desirble? all the other pics ive seen seem to have them bunched into a lager group of parts.​


1. accumulators arent my favorite accessory (i "dislike" them slightly less than catch jars, but still simply "dislike" them). Aircraft accumulators are cool looking at least. Most setups Ive seen with accumulators are just for looks. a few of them have had needle valves (slowdowns) plumbed inline to turn them "on and off" and a few setups just had them mounted with hardlines but werent actually hooked up. the craftsmanship on them is incredible and they are nice looking, just not needed.

2.the sizes you hear about started life from the AN sizing method. the sizes are based on a 1/16" increment scale. the size designation for the fitting,port, etc comes from how many times it can be divided into 16. 8AN = 8/16" which translates to 1/2" so an 8AN fitting is considered to be 1/2". 4AN = 4/16" which reduces to 1/4" and so on and so on. true AN (the real deal aircraft and aerospace fittings) use a class 3 thread while industrial, racing, etc uses a class 2, THIS DONT MEAN ANYTHING TO US. class 2 is more than sufficient and about 5 times cheaper.


 2 1/8" 5/16-24 SAE 3 3/16" 3/8-24 SAE 4 1/4" 7/16-20 SAE 5 5/16" 1/2-20 SAE 6 3/8" 9/16-18 SAE 8 1/2" 3/4-16 SAE 10 5/8" 7/8-14 SAE 12 3/4" 1-1/16-12 SAE 16 1" 1-5/16-12 SAE
*AN Size*
*Metal Tube O.D.*
*Thread Size*
3. filters are not required, but if used correctly can add a nice look to a setup (they can also ruin the look of a setup)

4. tank size is based off the look. a tank as small as 3.5" x 6" will raise a pair of cylinders. but a tank that small wont always look right on something like a 4 pump setup that is 72.5" wide...

5. heres a few zigzag pics. the first being the most desired slowdown in pretty much all of lowriding. 

#8 female/female (thick hex)









#8 female/female (thin hex) slightly less desirable but still a badass looking valve










#6 female/female










#4, #8, #16












hope this helps.


----------



## fullsize67

TATTOO-76 said:


> 1. accumulators arent my favorite accessory (i "dislike" them slightly less than catch jars, but still simply "dislike" them). Aircraft accumulators are cool looking at least. Most setups Ive seen with accumulators are just for looks. a few of them have had needle valves (slowdowns) plumbed inline to turn them "on and off" and a few setups just had them mounted with hardlines but werent actually hooked up. the craftsmanship on them is incredible and they are nice looking, just not needed.
> 
> 2.the sizes you hear about started life from the AN sizing method. the sizes are based on a 1/16" increment scale. the size designation for the fitting,port, etc comes from how many times it can be divided into 16. 8AN = 8/16" which translates to 1/2" so an 8AN fitting is considered to be 1/2". 4AN = 4/16" which reduces to 1/4" and so on and so on. true AN (the real deal aircraft and aerospace fittings) use a class 3 thread while industrial, racing, etc uses a class 2, THIS DONT MEAN ANYTHING TO US. class 2 is more than sufficient and about 5 times cheaper.
> 
> 
>  2
> 1/8"
> 5/16-24 SAE
> 3
> 3/16"
> 3/8-24 SAE
> 4
> 1/4"
> 7/16-20 SAE
> 5
> 5/16"
> 1/2-20 SAE
> 6
> 3/8"
> 9/16-18 SAE
> 8
> 1/2"
> 3/4-16 SAE
> 10
> 5/8"
> 7/8-14 SAE
> 12
> 3/4"
> 1-1/16-12 SAE
> 16
> 1"
> 1-5/16-12 SAE
> 
> 
> 
> 3. filters are not required, but if used correctly can add a nice look to a setup (they can also ruin the look of a setup)
> 
> 4. tank size is based off the look. a tank as small as 3.5" x 6" will raise a pair of cylinders. but a tank that small wont always look right on something like a 4 pump setup that is 72.5" wide...
> 
> 5. heres a few zigzag pics. the first being the most desired slowdown in pretty much all of lowriding.
> 
> #8 female/female (thick hex)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 female/female (thin hex) slightly less desirable but still a badass looking valve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 female/female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4, #8, #16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps.


Yeah man that clears that up. Thanks for takin the time to explain it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer

TTT


----------



## implala66

fullsize67 said:


> Im just starting to get into aircraft and ive been thou this whole thread trying to soak up info. Got a few questions for the pros (or anyone that can help). Im pretty new to hydraulics so please dont get down on my to much. just trying to have a better understanding befor i try and jump into the game.
> 1.whats the purpose of accumulaters and aircraft? it seems some people are into them some are not. is it mostly just for looks or are they functional?
> 2.whats the differnce in sizes? i hear about #6's #8's etc. what is that based off of and how do you tell?
> 3. are filters required or are they more for looks also? if so why are they not in a more modern set up?
> 4.How do you figure out what size tank to use? is it based mostly off of looks and location or is there a proper rating to use for the pumps?
> 5.Can someone post a pic of what a zigzag looks like? and why do they seem to be so desirble? all the other pics ive seen seem to have them bunched into a lager group of parts.​


you didn't ask about the pumps?????


----------



## fullsize67

implala66 said:


> you didn't ask about the pumps?????


Just starting to learn about aircraft, trying to learn some basics befor i get into spacifics about differnt pumps. seems like theres alot of differnt pumps avalible and didnt want to take up anybodys time befor i tried to research myself. But if you or anyone else has info there willin to share ill be happy to hear about it. like i said im new with this so im trying to soak up as much as i can from some og's


----------



## 1229

fullsize67 said:


> Just starting to learn about aircraft, trying to learn some basics befor i get into spacifics about differnt pumps. seems like theres alot of differnt pumps avalible and didnt want to take up anybodys time befor i tried to research myself. But if you or anyone else has info there willin to share ill be happy to hear about it. like i said im new with this so im trying to soak up as much as i can from some og's


advice...............stick with a simple gear pump (Pesco). people can say what they want to about being different, etc and not wanting to use what everyone else has used, but Pesco's have worked in cars since the late 50's and a lot of these "different" pumps give a lot of problems.


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> advice...............stick with a simple gear pump (Pesco). people can say what they want to about being different, etc and not wanting to use what everyone else has used, but Pesco's have worked in cars since the late 50's and a lot of these "different" pumps give a lot of problems.


:thumbsup:

Reliability is key.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> advice...............stick with a simple gear pump (Pesco). people can say what they want to about being different, etc and not wanting to use what everyone else has used, but Pesco's have worked in cars since the late 50's and a lot of these "different" pumps give a lot of problems.


What other power packs have you tired? 

From what I can make out, the new types 60s and later seem to be made to run ultra clean. Plus it might be possible that the newer ones have a less running time (what is it called? time off time on) 

I think Boeing Aircraft has a 5,000 PSI power pack, we might be seeing these as surplus in about 30 years.
Then we have the power packs from other countries used in ww2.




Happy 4th to all.
No hating on Americas anniversary


----------



## Airborne

Hydros said:


> What other power packs have you tired?
> 
> From what I can make out, the new types 60s and later seem to be made to run ultra clean. Plus it might be possible that the newer ones have a less running time (what is it called? time off time on)
> 
> I think Boeing Aircraft has a 5,000 PSI power pack, we might be seeing these as surplus in about 30 years.
> Then we have the power packs from other countries used in ww2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th to all.
> No hating on Americas anniversary


a good number of the newer power packs are three phase. I know the ramp door pump on a C130 is. Believe me, I could have had my hand on a bunch of them...


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> What other power packs have you tired?
> 
> From what I can make out, the new types 60s and later seem to be made to run ultra clean. Plus it might be possible that the newer ones have a less running time (what is it called? time off time on)
> 
> I think Boeing Aircraft has a 5,000 PSI power pack, we might be seeing these as surplus in about 30 years.
> Then we have the power packs from other countries used in ww2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th to all.
> No hating on Americas anniversary


Ive rebuilt all types that are worth using on LOWRIDERS and Customs. 


as ive said strongly for the past 10+ years, just because its AIRCRAFT doesnt mean it belongs on an AIRCRAFT SETUP in a car. most aircraft pumps designed post WWII are fugly with the exception of SOME Stratopowers.


----------



## Hydros

Maybe it's just me. The only ugly thing I ever seen with any aircraft setup, ghetto or show, was elephant leg cylinders, crappy cutouts, teflon tape where is did not belong and way too many fitting, instead of the exact fittings.
Plus a lot of the old bombs usually had the setups out of site with upholstered panels. 

Chipped paint, dented parts, even oil pans, things I used all the time on the street. Just brings back fond memories of homeboys that finally got lifted, I kinda frowned on the riders that had the cash from mommy and daddy to buy the good stuff and then pay someone else to install it. I knew rich kids never kept pumps under their bed and waited for the rest of the parts, like a lot of us did.


----------



## fullsize67

TATTOO-76 said:


> advice...............stick with a simple gear pump (Pesco). people can say what they want to about being different, etc and not wanting to use what everyone else has used, but Pesco's have worked in cars since the late 50's and a lot of these "different" pumps give a lot of problems.


Well so far ive been liking the looks of the pescos, i believe its the 777 shotguns that i like. mostly for looks tho i have no idea about how they run. is there anything in particular you would recomend or give advice to stay away from for a first time rider? I like the idea of being alittle "differnt" but i also understand that i dont want to have to worry when i hit the switch everytime. my idea of "differnt" is aircraft in my 58 when everyone is putting piston pumps in there 64's (no offense to those either). again thanks for the advice and shairing your info


----------



## implala66

why can we all just get along???? :tears:


----------



## Jack Bauer

implala66 said:


> why can we all just get along???? :tears:


Lmao. Looks like everyone is getting along.


----------



## 1229

fullsize67 said:


> Well so far ive been liking the looks of the pescos, i believe its the 777 shotguns that i like. mostly for looks tho i have no idea about how they run. is there anything in particular you would recomend or give advice to stay away from for a first time rider? I like the idea of being alittle "differnt" but i also understand that i dont want to have to worry when i hit the switch everytime. my idea of "differnt" is aircraft in my 58 when everyone is putting piston pumps in there 64's (no offense to those either). again thanks for the advice and shairing your info


the 777 is a great pump, very reliable and the most powerful (although the smallest) of the 3 most commonly used on cars. it will lift a car with standard cylinders, but i still recommend the ones with a 1.625 ID because it puts less strain on the pumps and they lift better. Probably the most well made of the 3 Pesco's. Surface finish on the internal parts is hands down better than anything else Ive seen, from pre-war to modern. Ive rebuilt at least 40 of them and have 10 here now that Im rebuilding.

The Shot Gun is slightly different than the 777. It has elongated ports that are 1.875" longer than a 777. the main casting of the body is slightly smaller (could be due to the shrinkage rate of the casting). You can use a boxed end wrench on the nuts on a shotgun pump whereas you can only use an open end wrench on a 777. most internal parts are interchangable but the bushings are different because of the internal lubricating system of the 777. The motor on the Shot Gun is also different than a 777.


the 280 is also a great pump, what they lack in overall engineering they make up for in the simplicity of the pump (about 1/3 of the parts as a 777). there are 3 different motors used on them (Air Associates, Leese Neville and GE). Ive rebuilt all 3, each have things I love and hate about them. 280 is lower pressure than the 777 and Rooster, but if you use the 1.625 ID cylinders your setup will work just fine. Personally I think the 280 with the GE motor is beautiful and has a lot of nice detail. The company that casted the GE motor parts (Permold) made PERFECT parts. The 280 pumphead casting leaves a little to be desired, but they have plenty of meat to sand away and get a nice polish without diminishing detail and also look great bead blasted and painted gloss black.


the Rooster (by far the coolest looking pump, even though its also a bit ugly in its own way). These are my favorite, Id take a Rooster over ANY aircraft pump ever made. If i had a shelf full of Adel Sidewinders, I'd sell them and buy Roosters.........just my personal opinion and nothing against Adel Sidewinders.



Another note on the 280 GE motor, they are the only ones that ARE NOT self grounding. Ive designed some parts that convert them to self grounding. Ive got 2 setups here now that both use them and will be converting all the motors on them. I'll have more info in the near future, but as always I work slower than a 1 legged turtle walks, so dont hold your breath.


----------



## fullsize67

Ive heard alot talk about roosters and sidewinders but cant recal seeing a clear pic. Ive heard the rooster gets its name from being a loud motor. Personaly i think thats pretty cool but arnt most aircraft motors kinda loud? is this just more? So the sidewinder is made by Adel correct? What about the roosters? who made those?

So the shotgun is its own motor? Ill have to look again it seemed almost identical to a 777 but with the longer ports. Does the shotgun have any better lifting power then a 777? 

Well i like the idea of simple. especally for a first set up so maby i should be looking into the 280s. The ones your talking about converting (280 GE) are the 2 post? That seems like it would look alot better but is there any advantage other then not needing to run a ground strap?


----------



## 1229

fullsize67 said:


> Ive heard alot talk about roosters and sidewinders but cant recal seeing a clear pic. Ive heard the rooster gets its name from being a loud motor. Personaly i think thats pretty cool but arnt most aircraft motors kinda loud? is this just more? So the sidewinder is made by Adel correct? What about the roosters? who made those?
> 
> So the shotgun is its own motor? Ill have to look again it seemed almost identical to a 777 but with the longer ports. Does the shotgun have any better lifting power then a 777?
> 
> Well i like the idea of simple. especally for a first set up so maby i should be looking into the 280s. The ones your talking about converting (280 GE) are the 2 post? That seems like it would look alot better but is there any advantage other then not needing to run a ground strap?


Roosters are made by Pesco. Not sure where the name came from...I've heard 2 stories. I don't really think of them as louder, just different sounding. 


You might have seen a shotgun pump on a 777 motor, a few guys have done that before. There's no real advantage between the 777 and shot gun (521). 


The only advantage on self grounding the 280 GE is looks. The other problem with the terminal studs on the GE is they are weak and bend easily. They are too small. Personally I think they should have been 3/8-16 and a tougher brass alloy......but 280's were a war time commodity. They used what they had and made them in staggering numbers. That's why there are 3 different motors.....no one company could supply enough motors. I'm making new terminals for the positive side on the field winding...but this requires brazing them in a fixture to get the alignment correct, so I may only offer that as a service and not an individual part.


----------



## JasonJ

:inout:


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> :inout:


:inout:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

love to read you guys.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

but..Tattoo76, what do you mean accumulators dont serve a purpose? You talkin about old aircraft ones i guess? 
As the diafragm accus we use on gates sure work a treat.


----------



## milkbone

HEY TATTOO... CAN YOU CONVERT THOSE MEASUREMENTS TO METRIC FOR ME :roflmao:

BTW WE SHOULD LOOK FOR SOME OF THOSE "METRIC PUMPS"


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> but..Tattoo76, what do you mean accumulators dont serve a purpose? You talkin about old aircraft ones i guess?
> As the diafragm accus we use on gates sure work a treat.


yea, the aircraft accumulators use a piston and simple air to pressurize them, not really a good situation to use to improve ride quality.



and honestly, putting 2 tons in the front and stock front springs in the rear RIDES GREAT as long as the car has good rear shocks. no accumulators needed, at all. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> HEY TATTOO... CAN YOU CONVERT THOSE MEASUREMENTS TO METRIC FOR ME :roflmao:
> 
> BTW WE SHOULD LOOK FOR SOME OF THOSE "METRIC PUMPS"


just hit the button labeled "GAY"


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TATTOO-76 said:


> yea, the aircraft accumulators use a piston and simple air to pressurize them, not really a good situation to use to improve ride quality.
> 
> and honestly, putting 2 tons in the front and stock front springs in the rear RIDES GREAT as long as the car has good rear shocks. no accumulators needed, at all. :biggrin:


Yeah, i hear ya. Those piston accus look great thou, so i'd justify anyone havin'em just for looks 
And yeah, fnt coils on rear is a old trick, and a good one at that, and shocks are great, althou kinda overlooked by the masses. Afterall its all simple physics aint it 

Thanx for all the great info on this thread btw. 
Actually, one of the best threads on here w/out a doubt.


----------



## milkbone

dogbonekustoms said:


> Yeah, i hear ya. Those piston accus look great thou, so i'd justify anyone havin'em just for looks
> And yeah, fnt coils on rear is a old trick, and a good one at that, and shocks are great, althou kinda overlooked by the masses. Afterall its all simple physics aint it
> 
> Thanx for all the great info on this thread btw.
> Actually, * the best threads on here w/out a doubt*.


FIXT


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> just hit the button labeled "GAY"



I GOT THE SAME MICROMETER AND THAT BUTTON IS DIFFERENT... YOU MUST HAVE THE LIMITED EDITION RAINBOW VERSION :barf:


----------



## rivman

milkbone said:


> I GOT THE SAME MICROMETER AND THAT BUTTON IS DIFFERENT... YOU MUST HAVE THE LIMITED EDITION RAINBOW VERSION :barf:



:rofl:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> I GOT THE SAME MICROMETER AND THAT BUTTON IS DIFFERENT... YOU MUST HAVE THE LIMITED EDITION RAINBOW VERSION :barf:


DUMBASS, thats the one i borrowed from you. everytime i hit the metric button on mine it says "i dont measure millipeters"


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> DUMBASS, thats the one i borrowed from you. everytime i hit the metric button on mine it says "i dont measure millipeters"


SO YOURS ONLY MEASURES BIGPETERS :barf:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> SO YOURS ONLY MEASURES BIGPETERS :barf:


:facepalm:























































DUH


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## fullsize67

Well had to put the search for a set up on the back burner for now. Just picked up a 46 stylemaster but im thinking it will be my trial and error project with aircraft.


----------



## MUFASA

Whats goin price on a monster green #16 right now :dunno:


----------



## Jack Bauer

MUFASA said:


> Whats goin price on a monster green #16 right now :dunno:


PM Mr Lac & prewargmaccess


----------



## lowbird

TTT


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## Hate Breeders

Hope to see more aircraft parts and setups brought back to life. 


We Are 138, its time to be an android not a man.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Accumulators were used for hopping in Boulevard Nights. I built that setup in white 63.


----------



## implala66

Pescos Inc. said:


> Accumulators were used for hopping in Boulevard Nights. I built that setup in white 63.


pics????


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## kraz13

^^^^^ clean setup!


----------



## slo

implala66 said:


> pics????


x2


----------



## dogbonekustoms

implala66 said:


> pics????


X3.
And id love to kno how as well.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Lmao


----------



## dogbonekustoms

ah?


----------



## baghdady

I am posting some stuff on Mike Ishiki's thread. I know this is not a for sale thread so I am just advertising it here  :wave:


----------



## THEBOXX

Here's my car and the start of my aircraft setup


----------



## THEBOXX




----------



## THUGGNASTY

clean setup!!!:h5:









THEBOXX said:


> Here's my car and the start of my aircraft setup
> View attachment 515589
> View attachment 515587
> View attachment 515588


----------



## 1229

THEBOXX said:


> Here's my car and the start of my aircraft setup
> View attachment 515589
> View attachment 515587
> View attachment 515588



looks great Troy, I'll have those Data Tags this week. Going to check on them tomorrow!!!


----------



## THEBOXX

thank you for all your help jason, i cant wait for the tags!!


----------



## implala66

THEBOXX said:


> Here's my car and the start of my aircraft setup
> View attachment 515589
> View attachment 515587
> View attachment 515588


looks and sounds good, how many volts are you running to the pumps????


----------



## 66LOW

:drama:


----------



## Bootykit63

:facepalm:


----------



## THEBOXX

implala66 said:


> looks and sounds good, how many volts are you running to the pumps????


36


----------



## implala66

THEBOXX said:


> 36


how did you manage to get 36v to both pumps with 4 batteries????


----------



## THEBOXX

ran 2 in parallel.


----------



## Badass93

beautiful pesco setup!
a cool vintage video with bill mullins truck and other old school rides:
[video=youtube;iv3KIothMrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=iv3KIothMrU&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## milkbone

THEBOXX said:


> Here's my car and the start of my aircraft setup
> View attachment 515589
> View attachment 515587
> View attachment 515588



:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1

THEBOXX said:


> Here's my car and the start of my aircraft setup
> View attachment 515589
> View attachment 515587
> View attachment 515588


That's real clean bro .. Good job


----------



## slo

anyone know info on this? good for anything


----------



## Firefly

Looks like a fuel pump


----------



## 84Joe

what ever it is its low pressure with those fitting being clamp style


----------



## slo

84Joe said:


> what ever it is its low pressure with those fitting being clamp style


yea, kind of big. side by side to a pump


----------



## FoxCustom

THEBOXX said:


>


Nice, clean work!


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THEBOXX said:


>


NICE MOTAVTION


----------



## Hydros

*Short video on testing a "so called" rebuilt pump by one of our LIL aircraft gurus*

This is a short 6 second video showing max pressure on a so called "rebuilt pump". Pesco 777 feathering pump.

I got the pump a few years back from someone that shall remain nameless at this time, but you all know him. 

The link for the full story to another web site is shown in the description of the video. Gives you and idea of peoples work being done around here. 

http://youtu.be/LVCSr8ETTuY


----------



## Airborne

Hydros said:


> This is a short 6 second video showing max pressure on a so called "rebuilt pump". Pesco 777 feathering pump.
> 
> I got the pump a few years back from someone that shall remain nameless at this time, but you all know him.
> 
> The link for the full story to another web site is shown in the description of the video. Gives you and idea of peoples work being boasted of around here.
> 
> LMK if the link to the full story is bad or missing.
> 
> You know who you are, DO NOT PM ME!
> 
> LET THE TRUTH BE KNOWN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQBpMcwAliA&feature=youtu.be


bout 2000psi?


----------



## Hydros

> thats cause lowriding isnt about originality anymore its about doing what the next ***** did


might be true, unless you are not from around here.


----------



## Airborne

Hydros said:


> might be true, unless you are not from around here.


lol, I forgot that was in my signature


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> This is a short 6 second video showing max pressure on a so called "rebuilt pump". Pesco 777 feathering pump.
> 
> I got the pump a few years back from someone that shall remain nameless at this time, but you all know him.
> 
> The link for the full story to another web site is shown in the description of the video. Gives you and idea of peoples work being boasted of around here.
> 
> LMK if the link to the full story is bad or missing.
> 
> You know who you are, DO NOT PM ME!
> 
> LET THE TRUTH BE KNOWN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQBpMcwAliA&feature=youtu.be


why not just say who you got it from? seems like you want to call the person out, but seem reluctant at the same time...




i have people sending me pumps all the time to rebuild because they purchased them and were told they had been rebuilt. but when their curiosity sets in and they remove a few screws they quickly find out they were ripped off. 



heres a perfect example of what i mean....these motors came from 2 different people who had bought pumps from "someone" and both people were told "yeah, theyve been rebuilt, everything works great".





































this is whats left of the brush assembly from one of them, theres no way in hell this motor was ever even tested. the brushes were seized up into the brush boxes. not only were the brushes so corroded that they couldnt move, but they couldnt be pressed out either. i had to used nitric acid to eat away the brushes to get them loose from the brush box.













I will be posting pics of the rebuilds of these soon...dont have time to resize and post pics right now.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> why not just say who you got it from? seems like you want to call the person out, but seem reluctant at the same time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have people sending me pumps all the time to rebuild because they purchased them and were told they had been rebuilt. but when their curiosity sets in and they remove a few screws they quickly find out they were ripped off.
> 
> 
> 
> heres a perfect example of what i mean....these motors came from 2 different people who had bought pumps from "someone" and both people were told "yeah, theyve been rebuilt, everything works great".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is whats left of the brush assembly from one of them, theres no way in hell this motor was ever even tested. the brushes were seized up into the brush boxes. not only were the brushes so corroded that they couldnt move, but they couldnt be pressed out either. i had to used nitric acid to eat away the brushes to get them loose from the brush box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be posting pics of the rebuilds of these soon...dont have time to resize and post pics right now.


god damn!


----------



## THEBOXX

thanks for the comments guys..i still would like to get diff slowdowns and fittings, and i still need to finish doing the safty wire..


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> god damn!


thats not the worst ive had, just the worst ive taken photos of.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Theres also another thing to consider, and it is that some people have absolutley no clue about what they do, and just cause they watched a few episodes of Monster garage or whatever, they thunk theyre the new experts in kustom cars. 
A repainted motor casing and a few new screws might be a top job to them.
Not saying its right, it still sucks, but it might happen that its simply because of someones cluelessness rather than them tryin to rip someone off.
It happened to me as well a few years ago, it was on an engine 

This said, Mr.TheBoxx: that set up is THE dog's bollocks. Absolutley beautiful.


----------



## Hydros

An almost perfect example of what my post is about.

Jason, send me an email.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Jason, send me an email.


why would i email you? :loco:


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> This is a short 6 second video showing max pressure on a so called "rebuilt pump". Pesco 777 feathering pump.
> 
> I got the pump a few years back from someone that shall remain nameless at this time, but you all know him.
> 
> The link for the full story to another web site is shown in the description of the video. Gives you and idea of peoples work being boasted of around here.
> 
> LMK if the link to the full story is bad or missing.
> 
> You know who you are, DO NOT PM ME!
> 
> LET THE TRUTH BE KNOWN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQBpMcwAliA&feature=youtu.be



not sure who you got this pump from, but wtf are you ranting about?? a BRAND NEW 777 was only rated at 1750psi @ 24 volts. so please elaborate on the "TRUTH" you are letting be known here. from the looks of that "test" the pump hit up to 2000psi.


honestly tony, why dont you stay on your own website and just dont come here. from the looks of it, you are sitting there talking shit about Layitlow TO YOURSELF. :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

TATTOO-76 said:


> not sure who you got this pump from, but wtf are you ranting about?? a BRAND NEW 777 was only rated at 1750psi @ 24 volts. so please elaborate on the "TRUTH" you are letting be known here. from the looks of that "test" the pump hit up to 2000psi.
> 
> 
> honestly tony, why dont you stay on your own website and just dont come here. from the looks of it, you are sitting there talking shit about Layitlow TO YOURSELF. :roflmao:


X2 :inout:


----------



## JustRite

I need #8 hoses... 2 4ft and 2 15ft .... anyone hook me up?? BM is on vaca til Aug 20...sortta need them sooner


----------



## JustRite

oh yeah, George,answer your phone


----------



## Firefly

Go to your local Parker store, they should be able to make them to size for ya.


----------



## JustRite

Firefly said:


> Go to your local Parker store, they should be able to make them to size for ya.


thanks,ill check it out


----------



## 1229

some random pics from this week...





had some original Pesco parts re-plated




















rebuilt some motors





































measuring end play (very important step)










new bearings










shim installed










rebuilt some brush rigging assemblies










assembling these is a great way to build calluses on your thumbs










as close to new as you can get...brush housings were re-anodized, insulators were cleaned, brush arms, brush arm studs and distribution blocks were re-plated. screws, washers and nuts are brand new stainless class 3 aircraft hardware.














































parts for upcoming rebuilds...cleaned and ready to go.










2 rebuilds i did today























































some data plates i made and sent out last week.












time for bed. :sprint:


----------



## Hydros

What do you have in mind, complete 777s for now and then other models later? Any kind of approx prices? 

(notice how I innocently ask and act like nothing happened) 

Put away the perceived animosity and email me for some sound advise. In the PM, remember the one where I told the boss how I felt about him and wanted him to fail, he did.

My return email will have only two words. Trust me?


----------



## Mr Impala

Hydros said:


> What do you have in mind, complete 777s for now and then other models later? Any kind of approx prices?
> 
> (notice how I innocently ask and act like nothing happened)
> 
> Put away the perceived animosity and email me for some sound advise. In the PM, remember the one where I told the boss how I felt about him and wanted him to fail, he did.
> 
> My return email will have only two words. Trust me?


dude are you dropping acid or something? You are like WAYYYYYYYYYYYY out there man.


----------



## JustRite

sooooo.................... 2 Pescos walk into a bar


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> dude are you dropping acid or something? You are like WAYYYYYYYYYYYY out there man.



you should see the PM's he sends. Its worse than trying to read a Dr Seuss book upside down and backwards while wearing an eye patch.


----------



## Firefly

:roflmao: 

So it's not just me :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> why not just say who you got it from? seems like you want to call the person out, but seem reluctant at the same time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have people sending me pumps all the time to rebuild because they purchased them and were told they had been rebuilt. but when their curiosity sets in and they remove a few screws they quickly find out they were ripped off.
> 
> 
> 
> heres a perfect example of what i mean....these motors came from 2 different people who had bought pumps from "someone" and both people were told "yeah, theyve been rebuilt, everything works great".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is whats left of the brush assembly from one of them, theres no way in hell this motor was ever even tested. the brushes were seized up into the brush boxes. not only were the brushes so corroded that they couldnt move, but they couldnt be pressed out either. i had to used nitric acid to eat away the brushes to get them loose from the brush box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be posting pics of the rebuilds of these soon...dont have time to resize and post pics right now.


instant pito parado....


----------



## rivman

I believe TATTOO-76 has a stalker...:inout:


----------



## 1229

rivman said:


> I believe TATTOO-76 has a stalker...:inout:



:sprint:


----------



## Hydros

Jason, are you going to sell complete 777s units for now and then later produce the 280s? 

Any kind of approx prices for the complete units?

If we can put aside any animosity we may have toward each other, If you are going into business for a profit, I should tell you more about that boss that no one liked, as he was finally let go. My return email will just be a few words and you can email back for clarity.


----------



## 1229




----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


>


:roflmao:

:yessad:


----------



## abelblack65

Amazing detail T-76, AMAZING! The quality in Ur rebuilds is evident.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TATTOO-76 said:


> not sure who you got this pump from, but wtf are you ranting about?? a BRAND NEW 777 was only rated at 1750psi @ 24 volts. so please elaborate on the "TRUTH" you are letting be known here. from the looks of that "test" the pump hit up to 2000psi.
> 
> 
> honestly tony, why dont you stay on your own website and just dont come here. from the looks of it, you are sitting there talking shit about Layitlow TO YOURSELF. :roflmao:



X2 He must be lonely on his website


----------



## rivman

LOL^^


----------



## low4ever

Just happened to see some of Tattoo76 latest work and let me tell you that's one lucky customer.


----------



## rivman

low4ever said:


> Just happened to see some of Tattoo76 latest work and let me tell you that's one lucky customer.


X2!


----------



## milkbone

GREAT WORK JASON :thumbsup:

STILL WAITING ON THAT EMAIL SO I CAN MACHINE IN STANDARD INSTEAD OF METRIC :uh:


----------



## JustRite

so 2 Pescos walk into a bar.....














and say, the chrome adex twins and our friend bendix will go home with you for........ (see clasifieds)


----------



## 1229

JustRite said:


> so 2 Pescos walk into a bar.....
> View attachment 522429
> View attachment 522432
> 
> 
> and say, the chrome adex twins and our friend bendix will go home with you for........ (see clasifieds)


thats beautiful...................and that carpet is pretty badass too.


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> GREAT WORK JASON :thumbsup:
> 
> STILL WAITING ON THAT EMAIL SO I CAN MACHINE IN STANDARD INSTEAD OF METRIC :uh:


metric.........the other gay meat.






:sprint:


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> thats beautiful...................and that carpet is pretty badass too.


and I ditched the catch jars just for you :cheesy:


----------



## lowbird

JustRite said:


> and I ditched the catch jars just for you :cheesy:


 I'll take the catch jars, I can't seem to get a rebuild kit


----------



## Badass93

TATTOO-76 said:


> some random pics from this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had some original Pesco parts re-plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebuilt some motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> measuring end play (very important step)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new bearings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shim installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebuilt some brush rigging assemblies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assembling these is a great way to build calluses on your thumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as close to new as you can get...brush housings were re-anodized, insulators were cleaned, brush arms, brush arm studs and distribution blocks were re-plated. screws, washers and nuts are brand new stainless class 3 aircraft hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parts for upcoming rebuilds...cleaned and ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 rebuilds i did today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some data plates i made and sent out last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for bed. :sprint:


PERFECT WORK TATTOO-76!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustRite

lowbird said:


> I'll take the catch jars, I can't seem to get a rebuild kit


oh,catch jars long ago sold


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> you should see the PM's he sends. Its worse than trying to read a Dr Seuss book upside down and backwards while wearing an eye patch.


Yeah, then try this too:

Down in AeroPeru was a cat named Tattoo
He got kicked off the boat for smooching a goat,
Then complained to the mod that Hydros was odd, 
Hydros wrote back about tattoos attack,
Tattoo good work, still makes him a jerk
He’s the aircraft parts king, whose cars are never seen
Instead of Dr. Seuss, try reading mother goose
But even better yet, try it reading Hamlet.

Smile it's just a joke, but you did have me going. Love the eye patch part.
My post is still almost somewhat aircraft related, like an jingle.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

J. were the windings in the aircraft motors originally painted too? Or its an xtra by you?
Only askin cause in all motors ive seen, starter motors even, arent.

Thanx for the tips too, been helpful already.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hydros said:


> Yeah, then try this too:
> 
> There once was a fool, whose name was Tattto
> He got kicked off the boat for smooching a goat,
> Then complained to the mod that Hydros was odd,
> Hydros wrote back about tattoos attack,
> Tattoo good work, still makes him a jerk
> He’s the aircraft parts king, whose cars are never seen
> Instead of Dr. Seuss, try reading mother goose
> But even better yet, try it reading Hamlet.
> 
> Smile it's just a joke, but you did have me going. Love the eye patch part.
> My post is still almost somewhat aircraft related, like an jingle.


Jealous much? Post pics of your "work"!!!!


----------



## Firefly

Yo Jason, thanks for the rebuild kits and the data tags, got my stuff in today


----------



## milkbone

Jack Bauer said:


> Jealous much? Post pics of your "work"!!!!


X2


----------



## THE SOURCE

HI EVERYONE,

I HAVE A 2 PUMP 777 SET UP WHERE I CONSTANTLY GET OIL LEAKING INTO MY MOTOR FROM THE BACK OF THE PUMPHEAD RIGHT WHERE THE ARROW IS I HAVE PUT A NEW GASKET AND O-RING ON THE BACK OF THE PUMP HEAD BUT OIL STILL SEEMS TO BY PASS IT AND LEAK INTO THE MOTOR......DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT IM DOING WRONG OR DOES ANY ONE HAVE A SOLUTION TO WHY I PUMP CONSTANTLY LEAKS OIL TO MY MOTOR......


----------



## THE SOURCE

OHH AND SORRY TATTOO 76 I USED YOUR PHOTO BECAUSE IT IS A PERFECT SHOT OF WHERE THE PROBLEM GOES WRONG IN MY SET UP.


----------



## FoxCustom

So, I couldn't be happier with the way my 280 setup has been working in the '59. I've got it setup with 2 280's and 1 Hydroaire for the front and 1 Hydroaire for the rear. Only running 2 valves, I knew I'd get some body roll on corners, and it always evens out which is good...when i'm riding solo. But every time some I have someone in the passenger seat (and they're not fat ), the car always leans towards that side. (And I don't like driving locked up so I end up driving with a lean...):banghead: So, that means it's not the coils, but rather the fluid transferring from side to side.

Since I want to keep just my 2 valves, I'm thinking an equalizer would be my best bet on curing this issue. 

Do you guys think an EQ would take care of the side to side roll? Also, would you go with a Bendix or a Pesco EQ???


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Fox i have a question for you: on your set up all the fat wire is covered with what looks like vintage plug wire leads sleeve. Is it the same stuff? And where can i get some? It looks amazing.
As for your problem, i would think stiffer coils would help the leanin, not on corners, but deffo when drivin straight. Or rise the car from outside so when both of you jump in it self adjusts. Ask me how i kno


----------



## Hydros

THE SOURCE said:


> HI EVERYONE,
> 
> I HAVE A 2 PUMP 777 SET UP WHERE I CONSTANTLY GET OIL LEAKING INTO MY MOTOR FROM THE BACK OF THE PUMPHEAD RIGHT WHERE THE ARROW IS I HAVE PUT A NEW GASKET AND O-RING ON THE BACK OF THE PUMP HEAD BUT OIL STILL SEEMS TO BY PASS IT AND LEAK INTO THE MOTOR......DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT IM DOING WRONG OR DOES ANY ONE HAVE A SOLUTION TO WHY I PUMP CONSTANTLY LEAKS OIL TO MY MOTOR......


Check the shaft. does it look clean, does it wobble or have any side to side play? How do you lube the o-ring.

If it can not be fixed correctly, then you may have other options. You may even want to consider reducing the output pressure.

I do not repair Pescos, please seek additional the advise from others. Tattoo on vacation?


----------



## 1229

THE SOURCE said:


> HI EVERYONE,
> 
> I HAVE A 2 PUMP 777 SET UP WHERE I CONSTANTLY GET OIL LEAKING INTO MY MOTOR FROM THE BACK OF THE PUMPHEAD RIGHT WHERE THE ARROW IS I HAVE PUT A NEW GASKET AND O-RING ON THE BACK OF THE PUMP HEAD BUT OIL STILL SEEMS TO BY PASS IT AND LEAK INTO THE MOTOR......DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT IM DOING WRONG OR DOES ANY ONE HAVE A SOLUTION TO WHY I PUMP CONSTANTLY LEAKS OIL TO MY MOTOR......


the problem could be a few different things. 


one problem could be that the mating surface of the coupling seal is worn or pitted. if you know someone with a machine shop that has a nice granite surface plate you can clean up the mating surface by placing a piece of 800-1000 grit wet/dry sand paper coated with a lightweight machine oil onto the surface plate and rubbing the bronze bearing back and forth until its uniformly shiny.










another problem (less likely than above but related) could be the mating surface on the actual coupling. these are heat treated hardened steel with a surface ground finish and would take a lot of punishment to wear down, even pumps that ive redone that had water damage in them didnt get messed up. but check that surface to see how smooth it is.



a common problem is.........the spring that pushes the coupling into the bearing might be missing, worn, damaged or the wrong length. it should be .75" long. or the o-ring you are using could be the wrong size. its needs to be a size 211 (and get a buna-n). if you try to substitute it for anything else its going to leak.


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> J. were the windings in the aircraft motors originally painted too? Or its an xtra by you?
> Only askin cause in all motors ive seen, starter motors even, arent.
> 
> Thanx for the tips too, been helpful already.


the field windings were originally coated in red insulating varnish. i use red most of the time, but occasionally i will use the green epoxy based varnishe. both are great, i have NO preference between the two. generally to keep parts separated when i do multiple motors i will use 2 different colors to keep from mixing parts up. if im doing a true restoration on the pumps i use red since its the way they were originally.


----------



## FoxCustom

dogbonekustoms said:


> Fox i have a question for you: on your set up all the fat wire is covered with what looks like vintage plug wire leads sleeve. Is it the same stuff? And where can i get some? It looks amazing.
> As for your problem, i would think stiffer coils would help the leanin, not on corners, but deffo when drivin straight. Or rise the car from outside so when both of you jump in it self adjusts. Ask me how i kno


Thanks! Jaime from Viejitos referred me to the cable: Rhode Island Wiring. They have all sorts of colors/patterns/sizes and even have complete harnesses (for bombs and early stuff). 

Stiffer coils won't help it...it's not the springs compressing but rather the cylinders dropping on that side and pushing fluid to the opposite side. We'll see, it's not really affecting anything or causing problems, it's just annoying...

I'll get it figured out sooner or later


----------



## 1229

FoxCustom said:


> Stiffer coils won't help it...it's not the springs compressing but rather the cylinders dropping on that side and pushing fluid to the opposite side.


yep, the fluid will travel to the path of least resistance.


----------



## implala66




----------



## abelblack65

Great ?'s and info!

Foxcustom, I have same issue. Plan to add a pesco eq; hopefully it remedies d problem. It is annoying!


----------



## THE SOURCE

thanks bro...ill check out all what you said and get back to ya.....


----------



## THE SOURCE

TATTOO-76 said:


> the problem could be a few different things.
> 
> 
> one problem could be that the mating surface of the coupling seal is worn or pitted. if you know someone with a machine shop that has a nice granite surface plate you can clean up the mating surface by placing a piece of 800-1000 grit wet/dry sand paper coated with a lightweight machine oil onto the surface plate and rubbing the bronze bearing back and forth until its uniformly shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another problem (less likely than above but related) could be the mating surface on the actual coupling. these are heat treated hardened steel with a surface ground finish and would take a lot of punishment to wear down, even pumps that ive redone that had water damage in them didnt get messed up. but check that surface to see how smooth it is.
> 
> 
> 
> a common problem is.........the spring that pushes the coupling into the bearing might be missing, worn, damaged or the wrong length. it should be .75" long. or the o-ring you are using could be the wrong size. its needs to be a size 211 (and get a buna-n). if you try to substitute it for anything else its going to leak.



thanks bro ill check all this out and get back to ya.....


----------



## FoxCustom

"Great ?'s and info!

Foxcustom, I have same issue. Plan to add a pesco eq; hopefully it remedies d problem. It is annoying!"
-abelblack65


I'm hoping that'll cure it, or at least help!


----------



## imgntnschgo

wish to contribute with my 777's on my 90 caddy,just wish to be different...thanks too T-76,Pre war george and gonz....


----------



## Hydros

_*one problem could be that the mating surface of the coupling seal is worn or pitted. if you know someone with a machine shop that has a nice granite surface plate you can clean up the mating surface by placing a piece of 800-1000 grit wet/dry sand paper coated with a lightweight machine oil onto the surface plate and rubbing the bronze bearing back and forth until its uniformly shiny.*
_
Is it possible to do this on glass plate with a wet sponge using a lapping compound, corn starch or rubbing compound? Also, what about this sand powder used in metal cutting, can this also be used with oil or water?
The sponge is used to allow a more even pressure. Back and forth might want to be replaced with a circular motion.

Not a challenge to your knowledge, just some questions from my machinist and painting background.


----------



## Hipstreet

:thumbsup:



imgntnschgo said:


> wish to contribute with my 777's on my 90 caddy,just wish to be different...thanks too T-76,Pre war george and gonz....
> View attachment 525030


----------



## MR.LAC

imgntnschgo said:


> wish to contribute with my 777's on my 90 caddy,just wish to be different...thanks too T-76,Pre war george and gonz....
> View attachment 525030


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> _*one problem could be that the mating surface of the coupling seal is worn or pitted. if you know someone with a machine shop that has a nice granite surface plate you can clean up the mating surface by placing a piece of 800-1000 grit wet/dry sand paper coated with a lightweight machine oil onto the surface plate and rubbing the bronze bearing back and forth until its uniformly shiny.*
> _
> Is it possible to do this on glass plate with a wet sponge using a lapping compound, corn starch or rubbing compound? Also, what about this sand powder used in metal cutting, can this also be used with oil or water?
> The sponge is used to allow a more even pressure. Back and forth might want to be replaced with a circular motion.
> 
> Not a challenge to your knowledge, just some questions from my machinist and painting background.


was gonna mention glass, but there is a right and wrong glass. and not sure what you mean by using a sponge for more even pressure. the part is only about a 1" diameter, using two fingers to press down lightly is more than sufficient.............and i hope you dont mean putting the sponge UNDER the part. :roflmao:


i seriously wouldnt use ANY kind of cutting powder or lapping compound when dealing with a bronze alloy (932 in this case). those cutting compounds will remain in the pores of the bronze and eat away at any mating surface it ever comes in contact with. which would pretty much make those parts useless instantly. (just a little something i picked up from actually being a machinist)...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Tatto J. and Fox, thanx for replaying 



imgntnschgo said:


> wish to contribute with my 777's on my 90 caddy,just wish to be different...thanks too T-76,Pre war george and gonz....
> View attachment 525030


Sweet. Are the motors flaked? And is that mirror polished stainless or actual mirror under it?
Reminds me of another AC set up ive seen on a caddy but cant quite remember what n where.


----------



## low4ever

Tattoo76 they not letting pics of the setup be shown either? That shit is sooooooo clean.


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Tattoo76 they not letting pics of the setup be shown either? That shit is sooooooo clean.


nah, its all hush hush until Vegas.


----------



## FoxCustom

imgntnschgo said:


> wish to contribute with my 777's on my 90 caddy,just wish to be different...thanks too T-76,Pre war george and gonz....
> View attachment 525030


That color paint with the chrome on the pumps looks great! Nice work


----------



## kraz13

TATTOO-76 said:


> nah, its all hush hush until Vegas.



tattoo will be at vegas this year?


----------



## low4ever

Sure wish I could see it....


----------



## imgntnschgo

dogbonekustoms said:


> Tatto J. and Fox, thanx for replaying
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Are the motors flaked? And is that mirror polished stainless or actual mirror under it?
> Reminds me of another AC set up ive seen on a caddy but cant quite remember what n where.


yes, the motors are flaked and motor polished...motors mounted on chrome steel plate....


----------



## imgntnschgo

FoxCustom said:


> That color paint with the chrome on the pumps looks great! Nice work


THANKS....


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Damn! Chrome steel plate, all out or nuthin i guess  
Looks real good.


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


>


still love the look of this cylinders...................


----------



## dogbonekustoms

^^^ i think that the set up in the boot of Topfan's cadi is the one that i was thinkin about. Unless im confusing cars and owners.


----------



## TOPFAN

MR.LAC said:


>


Pretty!!!


----------



## JustRite

TOPFAN said:


> Pretty!!!


:wave:


----------



## Jack Bauer

:sprint::sprint:


----------



## implala66

can someone post the lenght of a 777(motor and pump)???


----------



## dogbonekustoms

implala66 said:


> still love the look of this cylinders...................


Yep, me too. I'd really like to see one disassembled.
I think these on the right car would be A killer detail. Backed by a killer set up of course.
What lenght are they anyway? 8s?


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> can someone post the lenght of a 777(motor and pump)???


the motor is 5.4688" with a .125" shoulder on the front that sits inside the pump.

the pump is 5.1719 (this varies between a lot of them. I just measured 8 pumps and I got measurements as small as 5.0469 and as long as 5.1875. they vary because the front end (where the ports are) was never machined to a final spec, they are all just sand cast and depending on the shrinkage rate the overall size of the body differs.



but to keep it simple, the overall length of an assembled motor and pump (with the gasket in place) is 10.6562 (10 21/32).


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> the motor is 5.4688" with a .125" shoulder on the front that sits inside the pump.
> 
> the pump is 5.1719 (this varies between a lot of them. I just measured 8 pumps and I got measurements as small as 5.0469 and as long as 5.1875. they vary because the front end (where the ports are) was never machined to a final spec, they are all just sand cast and depending on the shrinkage rate the overall size of the body differs.
> 
> 
> 
> but to keep it simple, the overall length of an assembled motor and pump (with the gasket in place) is 10.6562 (10 21/32).


:|


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> the motor is 5.4688" with a .125" shoulder on the front that sits inside the pump.
> 
> the pump is 5.1719 (this varies between a lot of them. I just measured 8 pumps and I got measurements as small as 5.0469 and as long as 5.1875. they vary because the front end (where the ports are) was never machined to a final spec, they are all just sand cast and depending on the shrinkage rate the overall size of the body differs.
> 
> 
> 
> but to keep it simple, the overall length of an assembled motor and pump (with the gasket in place) is 10.6562 (10 21/32).


thanks, Jason, I'm working with the trunk of the jag, it measures 39", and need to calculate the overall length of the pumps with check valves to see if I can place them facing each other................


----------



## implala66

dogbonekustoms said:


> Yep, me too. I'd really like to see one disassembled.
> I think these on the right car would be A killer detail. Backed by a killer set up of course.
> What lenght are they anyway? 8s?


the previous owner told me they are 8's, I don't know if George still has them, he would be the one to ask to dissasseble one..................


----------



## dogbonekustoms

so you wanna lay the jag with an aircraft set up? I guess its goin to get a full treatment then. Lookin fwd to it.


----------



## implala66

dogbonekustoms said:


> so you wanna lay the jag with an aircraft set up? I guess its goin to get a full treatment then. Lookin fwd to it.


yep, I got most of the components, just missing the pumps,waiting for someone to sponsor me..................


----------



## flaco78

Hello everyone.i ran across some aircraft checks the other day. just wanted to no if an6 an8.is the same as 3/8 or 1/2? Any help would be great.


----------



## 1229

flaco78 said:


> Hello everyone.i ran across some aircraft checks the other day. just wanted to no if an6 an8.is the same as 3/8 or 1/2? Any help would be great.


AN6 = 3/8

AN8 = 1/2


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Is there a diffrence with JIC then?
Or JIC are only the conical fittings like on hose ends and AN all other # fittings?


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> Is there a diffrence with JIC then?
> Or JIC are only the conical fittings like on hose ends and AN all other # fittings?


AN was the predecessor to JIC. its a long drawn out story...these days true AN fittings have a class 3 thread, JIC is class 2. 

There's more to that story, but unless you are flying airplanes, the difference don't matter....an AN-8 is a 3/4-16 thread with a 37 degree flare...a JIC #8 is the same...but its made to a lower standard.


----------



## flaco78

TATTOO-76 said:


> AN6 = 3/8
> 
> AN8 = 1/2


Thanks for the info TATTOO.


----------



## JustRite

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/298117-2zero9-hydros-19.html

going in this ...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

JustRite said:


> View attachment 530218
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/298117-2zero9-hydros-19.html
> 
> going in this ...
> View attachment 530220
> View attachment 530221
> View attachment 530222


LOOKS GOOD WITH THE RIMS ON IT...ALMOST DONE


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TATTOO-76 said:


> AN was the predecessor to JIC. its a long drawn out story...these days true AN fittings have a class 3 thread, JIC is class 2.
> 
> There's more to that story, but unless you are flying airplanes, the difference don't matter....an AN-8 is a 3/4-16 thread with a 37 degree flare...a JIC #8 is the same...but its made to a lower standard.


Thought it could have been this.
I have another question on this matter too.
If AN and JIC #6 are equivalent to 3/8 why does the JIC male is almost half of a NPT3/8 male, or SAE? Or maybe my #6 hoses arent #6?


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> Thought it could have been this.
> I have another question on this matter too.
> If AN and JIC #6 are equivalent to 3/8 why does the JIC male is almost half of a NPT3/8 male, or SAE? Or maybe my #6 hoses arent #6?


Quick answer: JIC and AN are sized according to the tube they are made for (outside diameter of the tubing)...pipe is sized according to their inside diameter


Long answer: = really long answer.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

LOL at long answer 
No really, thanx, i think i got it.
Also, xcuse my silly questioning, other than my newbieness being obvious i like to know the most i can about stuff i like.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> i seriously wouldnt use ANY kind of cutting powder or lapping compound when dealing with a bronze alloy (932 in this case). those cutting compounds will remain in the pores of the bronze and eat away at any mating surface it ever comes in contact with. which would pretty much make those parts useless instantly. (just a little something i picked up from actually being a machinist)...


Hmm... Good info, interesting on the bronze. Is it the bronze already has pores, or that the compound creates the pores?


----------



## Hydros

implala66 said:


> thanks, Jason, I'm working with the trunk of the jag, it measures 39", and need to calculate the overall length of the pumps with check valves to see if I can place them facing each other................


If it has not been answered, it appears you could, there are shorter length check valves out there. you could also elbow then check. Then you could also use tubing and check. I would check sideways. Too long of plumbing and then checking would cause the pump to spin back wards.

On the intake the same thing, but elbow up. 

I do not recall off hand if you can 180 one of the pump heads to allow the pressure/intake ports to line up. Seems it would be smoother look. Or maybe turn both 90 degrees to line up the ports, (if possible). If you can line them up, consider one tank.

I just got to go out and take a look. But won't at this time. See what J-man says.


----------



## implala66

Hydros said:


> If it has not been answered, it appears you could, there are shorter length check valves out there. you could also elbow then check. Then you could also use tubing and check. I would check sideways. Too long of plumbing and then checking would cause the pump to spin back wards.
> 
> On the intake the same thing, but elbow up.
> 
> I do not recall off hand if you can 180 one of the pump heads to allow the pressure/intake ports to line up. Seems it would be smoother look. Or maybe turn both 90 degrees to line up the ports, (if possible). If you can line them up, consider one tank.
> 
> I just got to go out and take a look. But won't at this time. See what J-man says.


thanks Tony for the input, deffenetly will bennefit by using a shorter check, yes the ports will be lined up and will be using one tank, I liked te way "Chosen One", "The Source" have done their set ups, and would like to use the same configuration with the fittings as "OldiesCC52"..............


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> but to keep it simple, the overall length of an assembled motor and pump (with the gasket in place) is 10.6562 (10 21/32).


very odd, just measured the 525's that I have, and it's the same length (10 21/32). Always thougt that those motors where shorter/smaller.............


----------



## Hydros

http://i46.tinypic.com/v40ysk.jpg

I have a few of those slows downs, I thought those break off easy at the male threads? 
I busted so many of those $6.00 slows. 
I never wanted to sell them, are those the good ones?
Anyone got a close up?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Wow. The last one with the hydro-aires n the EQ is beaitiful.
What is the dump in the 1st one?
And outta curiosity, how much does an eq go for these days.


----------



## Firefly

dogbonekustoms said:


> Wow. The last one with the hydro-aires n the EQ is beaitiful.
> What is the dump in the 1st one?
> And outta curiosity, how much does an eq go for these days.


Looks like a Weston dump. 

Equalisers, I usually see them sell for about $400.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hydros said:


> If it has not been answered, it appears you could, there are shorter length check valves out there. you could also elbow then check. Then you could also use tubing and check. I would check sideways. Too long of plumbing and then checking would cause the pump to spin back wards.
> 
> On the intake the same thing, but elbow up.
> 
> I do not recall off hand if you can 180 one of the pump heads to allow the pressure/intake ports to line up. Seems it would be smoother look. Or maybe turn both 90 degrees to line up the ports, (if possible). If you can line them up, consider one tank.
> 
> I just got to go out and take a look. But won't at this time. See what J-man says.


Have you EVER even built a setup? (dont hand us that bullshit lie about you was lowriding in the 70's with aircraft pumps either, because you know its not true). Seriously tho, you always got some over written reply or theory...yet you've never actually had any hands on have you?


----------



## JustRite

Jack Bauer said:


> Have you EVER even built a setup? (dont hand us that bullshit lie about you was lowriding in the 70's with aircraft pumps either, because you know its not true). Seriously tho, you always got some over written reply or theory...yet you've never actually had any hands on have you?


Damn Jack...gettin' all macho and sexy n shit


----------



## lowdeville

:drama:


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## milkbone

JustRite said:


> Damn Jack...gettin' all macho and sexy n shit



:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :roflmao:


:sprint:


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> :sprint:


:run:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT ON PAGE 280


----------



## Big Hollywood

Thank you to the OG's for the information, history and tips in this thread. My 'keeper' is going to have a really clean aircraft setup. This information is invaluable for guys like me.


----------



## implala66

Hydros said:


> If it has not been answered, it appears you could, there are shorter length check valves out there. you could also elbow then check. Then you could also use tubing and check. I would check sideways. *Too long of plumbing and then checking would cause the pump to spin back wards.
> 
> *On the intake the same thing, but elbow up.
> 
> I do not recall off hand if you can 180 one of the pump heads to allow the pressure/intake ports to line up. Seems it would be smoother look. Or maybe turn both 90 degrees to line up the ports, (if possible). If you can line them up, consider one tank.
> 
> I just got to go out and take a look. But won't at this time. See what J-man says.


what is the maxumin lenght to plum the chack valve, in order for the pump not to back spin????


----------



## Jack Bauer

implala66 said:


> what is the maxumin lenght to plum the chack valve, in order for the pump not to back spin????


Don't believe that nonsense.


----------



## rivman

Bahahahaa


----------



## Hydros

implala66 said:


> what is the maxumin lenght to plum the chack valve, in order for the pump not to back spin????


See PM. You can share the info if you like.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hydros said:


> See PM. You can share the info if you like.


Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## rivman

Bahahahaa


----------



## baghdady

Aircraft Hydraulics, Pictures and Info! **


I posted some more on Mikes Thread. Mike Ishiki Built 2009 ~ 2010 timeframe.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

thats beautiful man, not my style at all but damn beautiful. Picture is blurry cant make out what is sunk in the middle of the reservoir. Return ports block?

im squeezing my grey matter about the backspin but cant see how and why.

I would think it doesnt make a diffrence if the check is a inch or 10 feet away after the hoses have been filled. What am i mssing?


----------



## baghdady

Hopefully less blurry


----------



## baghdady

dogbonekustoms said:


> thats beautiful man, not my style at all but damn beautiful. Picture is blurry cant make out what is sunk in the middle of the reservoir. Return ports block?
> 
> im squeezing my grey matter about the backspin but cant see how and why.
> 
> I would think it doesnt make a diffrence if the check is a inch or 10 feet away after the hoses have been filled. What am i mssing?


Fluid Level in the center of the tank


----------



## 1229

baghdady said:


> Aircraft Hydraulics, Pictures and Info! **
> 
> 
> I posted some more on Mikes Thread. Mike Ishiki Built 2009 ~ 2010 timeframe.
> 
> View attachment 531997


a beautiful setup, glad that you finally posted pics, ive been lusting over the pics for a few years now and usually end up just :fool2: when i see them. :sprint:


----------



## Hydros

*foreign dump valves*

info on foreign dump valves? UK, German, Japan, Russian, Israel, French, etc. Specs like voltage would be of interest.

Or any unique US valves. Any for sale?


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> a beautiful setup, glad that you finally posted pics, ive been lusting over the pics for a few years now and usually end up just :fool2: when i see them. :sprint:


Gross!!


----------



## 1229

rivman said:


> Gross!!


:roflmao:


----------



## JustRite

milkbone said:


> TTMFT ON PAGE 280


:shocked::cheesy:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> TTMFT ON PAGE 280


TTMFT FOR R280 (yea hoe, the one with the big ass nut on top) :sprint:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

baghdady said:


> View attachment 532004
> 
> 
> Hopefully less blurry


Yep, perfect....KILLER detail, and again thats fuckin beautiful man, i can only guess how stocked you must be.
Im on a mobile btw, so maybe it wasnt the pic, but the size i see them n the screen resolution im stuck with.
Thanx for sharing


----------



## Hydros

dogbonekustoms said:


> im squeezing my grey matter about the backspin but cant see how and why.
> 
> I would think it doesn't make a difference if the check is a inch or 10 feet away after the hoses have been filled. What am i missing?



Mature reply and question DBK...

1) Old hoses can swell.
2) aerated fluid can act as a spring. 
This one is the best I can remember from 30 years back. It's in one of the books, I'm not going to look for.


----------



## Hipstreet

:inout:


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> a beautiful setup, glad that you finally posted pics, ive been lusting over the pics for a few years now and usually end up just :fool2: when i see them. :sprint:



:roflmao: Its already mocked up in the car hno:



dogbonekustoms said:


> Yep, perfect....KILLER detail, and again thats fuckin beautiful man, i can only guess how stocked you must be.
> Im on a mobile btw, so maybe it wasnt the pic, but the size i see them n the screen resolution im stuck with.
> Thanx for sharing


Thanks, I cant wait to bring it out


----------



## JasonJ

Mike did a nice job on that Danny.


----------



## baghdady

JasonJ said:


> Mike did a nice job on that Danny.


Thanks brother. It still looks like me and you might hit Vegas with the drops together


----------



## lowbird

baghdady said:


> View attachment 532004
> 
> 
> Hopefully less blurry


WOW! Simply Amazing, Ive been waiting to finally see this setup. Well worth the wait....


----------



## JasonJ

baghdady said:


> Thanks brother. It still looks like me and you might hit Vegas with the drops together


Oh, you gonna loan me some money? How nice of you, ill PM you where to send the check, lol.


----------



## Jack Bauer

JasonJ said:


> Oh, you gonna loan me some money? How nice of you, ill PM you where to send the check, lol.


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## baghdady

JasonJ said:


> Oh, you gonna loan me some money? How nice of you, ill PM you where to send the check, lol.


Ill send the check, you send the 57 on a trailer to VA hno:


----------



## implala66

anyone know where I can buy or who sells a steel #8 female to female swivel 90 degree???


----------



## Dreamer62

implala66 said:


> anyone know where I can buy or who sells a steel #8 female to female swivel 90 degree???


text sent


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hydros said:


> Mature reply and question DBK...
> 
> 1) Old hoses can swell.
> 2) aerated fluid can act as a spring.
> This one is the best I can remember from 30 years back. It's in one of the books, I'm not going to look for.


Lmao. So you read it in a book??? Bwahahahahaha. Man why the hell do you even visit this website?


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Mature reply and question DBK...
> 
> 1) Old hoses can swell.
> 2) aerated fluid can act as a spring.
> This one is the best I can remember from 30 years back. It's in one of the books, *I'm not going to look for.*



great attitude. :thumbsdown:


----------



## implala66

Dreamer62 said:


> text sent


got it thanks, I had found some in ebay, but I haven't found some made from steel..................


----------



## milkbone

baghdady said:


> View attachment 532004
> 
> 
> Hopefully less blurry


SUP DANNY


----------



## baghdady

milkbone said:


> SUP DANNY


Whats happening brother. How are things down your way :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC

baghdady said:


> Aircraft Hydraulics, Pictures and Info! **
> 
> 
> I posted some more on Mikes Thread. Mike Ishiki Built 2009 ~ 2010 timeframe.
> 
> View attachment 531997


The homie Mike got down on that Bad ass set up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

Pesco pump head specs
March 1948

203 working pressures 1100 - 1400

204 working pressures 1200 -1500

214 working pressures 1000 - 1200

263 working pressures 1100

466 working pressures 1000

Pressures are form 20 seconds to continuous.

It is believed these pressures can be tweaked.

One of the best manuals on rebuilding with part numbers and other specs and instructions.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hydros said:


> Pesco pump head specs
> March 1948
> 
> 203 working pressures 1100 - 1400
> 
> 204 working pressures 1200 -1500
> 
> 214 working pressures 1000 - 1200
> 
> 263 working pressures 1100
> 
> 466 working pressures 1000
> 
> Pressures are form 20 seconds to continuous.
> 
> It is believed these pressures can be tweaked.
> 
> One of the best manuals on rebuilding with part numbers and other specs and instructions.


Pics of your work?


----------



## Hydros

Jack Borer said:


> Pics of your work?


Got a pic of your work: right here... 


*The rotation of most standard gear pumps can be changed by reversing the cover... depending on the number of internal check valves...*


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Got a pic of your work: right here...
> 
> 
> *The rotation of most standard gear pumps can be changed by reversing the cover... depending on the number of internal check valves...*


:ugh:


----------



## Hydros

More info on these Pesco pumps, I will highlight some of the best info from a few paragraphs. If anyone is interested. 

These pumps were designed for the landing gear, wing flaps, brakes, wing tip floats, and turrets. Positive displacement pumps are designed for continuous operations up to 1,000 PSI (_note, meaning higher pressures can be achieved at less operating time_).

The built in relief valve supplied with some pumps is located in the cover between the two ports… when the discharge pressure exceeds, the control springs settings, the valve stem is forced far enough out of its seat to expose holes around its circumference… This valve type cover must be changed for opposite directions of rotation…the change also provides the proper venting of the pump.

The valve… is only to provide a pop off or limitation of instantaneous pressure which may occur during cold weather… The valve is set for a predetermine pressure which is not adjustable. This setting must be at least 100 PSI above the maximum pressure, which the regulating valves in the airplane normally permit.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> More info on these Pesco pumps, I will highlight some of the best info from a few paragraphs. If anyone is interested.
> 
> These pumps were designed for the landing gear, wing flaps, brakes, wing tip floats, and turrets. Positive displacement pumps are designed for continuous operations up to 1,000 PSI (_note, meaning higher pressures can be achieved at less operating time_).
> 
> The built in relief valve supplied with some pumps is located in the cover between the two ports… when the discharge pressure exceeds, the control springs settings, the valve stem is forced far enough out of its seat to expose holes around its circumference… This valve type cover must be changed for opposite directions of rotation…the change also provides the proper venting of the pump.
> 
> The valve… is only to provide a pop off or limitation of instantaneous pressure which may occur during cold weather… The valve is set for a predetermine pressure which is not adjustable. This setting must be at least 100 PSI above the maximum pressure, which the regulating valves in the airplane normally permit.


The Pescos we use on lowriders are Propeller Feathering pumps, the 280, Rooster and 777 we all plumbed into the engines oil system, not the hydraulic system.

The info you are posting is just going to mislead people and confuse them because its entirely unrelated to what we use. Maybe that's your agenda, who knows.


----------



## Badass93

i need some help from lil aircraft gurus...
today i have finished my setup wiring for the frontend so i have a big problem my pesco shotgun dont want to lift my 39!!!the pump do a nice linear noise and a small pressure on cylinder but really not enough!
i have filled my hardlines(there is full 1/2" hardlines from setup to frontend),checked no leaks on hardlines and pumphead,for sure my GAR checkvalve is in the right direction!
after that i have tried with the other pumphead,same result!
All the hardlines are 1/2" diameter but my cylinders are 3/8" holes i know its better with fat cylinders.
where is the problem?relief pressure valve on pumphead maybe(i have tightened all the way)?

sorry i haven't cleaned all my work today lmfao!










i forget i have changed the aluminium gasket between the 2 pumphead parts by a paper gasket more thickner(now the tickness is 0.015") :facepalm:


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> i need some help from lil aircraft gurus...
> today i have finished my setup wiring for the frontend so i have a big problem my pesco shotgun dont want to lift my 39!!!the pump do a nice linear noise and a small pressure on cylinder but really not enough!
> i have filled my hardlines(there is full 1/2" hardlines from setup to frontend),checked no leaks on hardlines and pumphead,for sure my GAR checkvalve is in the right direction!
> after that i have tried with the other pumphead,same result!
> All the hardlines are 1/2" diameter but my cylinders are 3/8" holes i know its better with fat cylinders.
> where is the problem?relief pressure valve on pumphead maybe(i have tightened all the way)?
> 
> sorry i haven't cleaned all my work today lmfao!


if you are sure the pressure relief valve is closed all the way, its kind of hard to say what the problem is at this point. a shotgun pump "should" raise the front end, even with smaller cylinders. port size doesnt matter as much as the actual ID of the cylinder.


were your pumps rebuilt?


----------



## Badass93

TATTOO-76 said:


> if you are sure the pressure relief valve is closed all the way, its kind of hard to say what the problem is at this point. a shotgun pump "should" raise the front end, even with smaller cylinders. port size doesnt matter as much as the actual ID of the cylinder.
> 
> 
> were your pumps rebuilt?


approximatly the ID of the cylinder is 3/4"
pumps rebuilt myself...
i forget i have 4 batterys 12V70ah


----------



## milkbone

baghdady said:


> Whats happening brother. How are things down your way :wave:


BEEN BUSY WITH WORK AND SCHOOL... YOU COMING DOWN FOR STREET DREAMZ THIS FALL?


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> approximatly the ID of the cylinder is 3/4"
> pumps rebuilt myself...
> i forget i have 4 batterys 12V70ah


that ID might be hurting you a little. but a Shotgun shouldnt have much trouble lifting. 


what voltage are you running to the pump? 



try jacking the car up so that the weight isnt on the suspension and see if the car will lift and hold pressure once you let the jack down.


----------



## Badass93

TATTOO-76 said:


> that ID might be hurting you a little. but a Shotgun shouldnt have much trouble lifting.
> 
> 
> what voltage are you running to the pump?
> 
> 
> 
> try jacking the car up so that the weight isnt on the suspension and see if the car will lift and hold pressure once you let the jack down.


Im running 24V on each pump.
yes i have tried what you said,the car holds the pressure on the cylinders when the jack is down.
i think the probleme is in the pump heads because i have tried to find the similar gaskets and seals but dont use the goods!
for ex the aluminium gasket is remplaced by a paper motor gasket(thickness=0.015"= 5 X 0.003" og aluminium gasket!!! omg!)
do you think i loose some pressure cause this gasket?


----------



## westcoasting

Intake chocked down restricting problems?


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> Im running 24V on each pump.
> yes i have tried what you said,the car holds the pressure on the cylinders when the jack is down.
> i think the probleme is in the pump heads because i have tried to find the similar gaskets and seals but dont use the goods!
> for ex the aluminium gasket is remplaced by a paper motor gasket(thickness=0.015"= 5 X 0.003" og aluminium gasket!!! omg!)
> do you think i loose some pressure cause this gasket?



not exactly sure what you meant by that...but.


original 777 and Shotgun gaskets were offered in both aluminum and paper. (most 777's used paper and most shotguns used aluminum, but they did both).

the paper gaskets are all the same thickness (approx .003). you sandwich 2 of the paper ones together and when torqued properly they "mesh" into each other and basically form one gasket that is approx .003 + or - .0005 while the original aluminum gaskets are offered in .001, .0015 and .003. i ALWAYS use .003, regardless of what came originally (im sure some clown will have a thought or two on this, but trust me, ive researched this subject and done a lot of testing............my new gaskets will be "slightly thicker" than .003 and it will greatly benefit the way we use our pumps and also prolong the life of the pump).


but, if you have gaskets that are .015, thats WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too thick, you will make a ton of volume that way, but greatly reduce pressure. the thing with Pesco's is they already produce a great deal of volume, so the key is to find the sweet spot where pressure and volume become ideal which is dependent on the thickness of the gasket you are using.


----------



## 1229

westcoasting said:


> Intake chocked down restricting problems?


his intake looks to be adequate. its a direct feed into the pump, unless there is a restriction inside they pump, it looks fine on the outside.


----------



## Badass93

TATTOO-76 said:


> not exactly sure what you meant by that...but.
> 
> 
> original 777 and Shotgun gaskets were offered in both aluminum and paper. (most 777's used paper and most shotguns used aluminum, but they did both).
> 
> the paper gaskets are all the same thickness (approx .003). you sandwich 2 of the paper ones together and when torqued properly they "mesh" into each other and basically form one gasket that is approx .003 + or - .0005 while the original aluminum gaskets are offered in .001, .0015 and .003. i ALWAYS use .003, regardless of what came originally (im sure some clown will have a thought or two on this, but trust me, ive researched this subject and done a lot of testing............my new gaskets will be "slightly thicker" than .003 and it will greatly benefit the way we use our pumps and also prolong the life of the pump).
> 
> 
> but, if you have gaskets that are .015, thats WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too thick, you will make a ton of volume that way, but greatly reduce pressure. the thing with Pesco's is they already produce a great deal of volume, so the key is to find the sweet spot where pressure and volume become ideal which is dependent on the thickness of the gasket you are using.


Damn! this is what i though about the gasket!!!!
thanks tattoo-76.
vincent


----------



## Hydros

Badass93 said:


> approximatly the ID of the cylinder is 3/4"
> pumps rebuilt myself...
> i forget i have 4 batterys 12V70ah


ID is 3/4"? To be blunt, are you sure?

Plug in a pressure gauge, post results.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> The Pescos we use on lowriders are Propeller Feathering pumps, the 280, Rooster and 777 we all plumbed into the engines oil system, not the hydraulic system.
> 
> The info you are posting is just going to mislead people and confuse them because its entirely unrelated to what we use. Maybe that's your agenda, who knows.


Post is meant let Riders know of other pump heads. 
A Rider wanting a aircraft setup might want to think twice and not pass up on a good deal, or toss a pump because it is not a 280 or 777.


----------



## Badass93

damn!that was the pumphead gasket,i replaced it by the og aluminium and the pump works really good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so the ext. diameter of the cylinder stroke is 1.1 inch!
no leaks on the pump head,hardlines too,just a small back to the baby adel...time to rebuilt.
im really happy...video very soon...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Great. Happy you sorted it. Hands on experience cant be beaten.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hydros said:


> ID is 3/4"? To be blunt, are you sure?
> 
> Plug in a pressure gauge, post results.


Have you ever even worked on a setup before? Or have you just read books?


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> damn!that was the pumphead gasket,i replaced it by the og aluminium and the pump works really good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> so the ext. diameter of the cylinder stroke is 1.1 inch!
> no leaks on the pump head,hardlines too,just a small back to the baby adel...time to rebuilt.
> im really happy...video very soon...


GLAD IT WORKED OUT!


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Post is meant let Riders know of other pump heads.
> A Rider wanting a aircraft setup might want to think twice and not pass up on a good deal, or toss a pump because it is not a 280 or 777.


well, think about it, using aircraft is because people want something "vintage" just because its aircraft doesnt mean its worth using on a car.



Jim Logue was the first, he used a Pesco back around 1956, out of the hundreds of types pumps that Pesco produced, only a few look good AND work good (280, 777 and Rooster). the rest of the ones that WILL work are ugly, the ones that arent ugly DONT WORK on a car. theres a reason why people have used the same pumps OVER AND OVER. 


same reason why people lowride cadillacs and chevys and dont really waste their time on a ford fairlane. im sure a fairlane would work, its just fucking ugly (aka FUGLY)


----------



## 1229

Jack Bauer said:


> Have you ever even worked on a setup before? Or have you just read books?


im writing my own damn book!!!! :sprint:


----------



## Badass93

a lil video of my 39 on aircraft hydraulics(frontend only at this time),im really happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[video=youtube;4PhHt6yhf54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PhHt6yhf54&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> a lil video of my 39 on aircraft hydraulics(frontend only at this time),im really happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

*once and for all*



Badass93 said:


> a lil video of my 39 on aircraft hydraulics(frontend only at this time),im really happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is with 3/4" ID cylinders! And in the front!

*You have proven once and for all, not all aircraft setups need fat cylinders.
Great job Badass93, I hope a lot of the new comers see your video.*


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> That is with 3/4" ID cylinders! And in the front!
> 
> *You have proven once and for all, not all aircraft setups need fat cylinders.
> Great job Badass93, I hope a lot of the new comers see your video.*


LOL, a lot of people proved it A LONG time ago that 777's and Shotguns (same gears) dont need fats. :facepalm:


280's do for the fronts and the rear is close and Roosters can get by with skinnies but its slow and too hard on the pumps.


----------



## abelblack65

Badass93 tx for sharing video. Can Nvr get e-nuff of dat sound. Lifts pretty qwik.


----------



## Badass93

Hydros said:


> That is with 3/4" ID cylinders! And in the front!
> 
> *You have proven once and for all, not all aircraft setups need fat cylinders.
> Great job Badass93, I hope a lot of the new comers see your video.*


today i have mesured the ext diameter of the cylinder stroke and its 1.1 inch sorry for the mistake.
these chrome cylinders are from suntech ltd=> another china parts i think


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> LOL, a lot of people proved it A LONG time ago that 777's and Shotguns (same gears) dont need fats. :facepalm:
> 
> 280's do for the fronts and the rear is close and Roosters can get by with skinnies but its slow and too hard on the pumps.


I could use some clarity on this. I was just about to throw a 280 into the front of a 86 Regal. I am using BMH hopping cylinders. Are there any modification I can do to the 280 motor/pump head to make this work?


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> LOL, a lot of people proved it A LONG time ago that 777's and Shotguns (same gears) dont need fats.:facepalm:


breathe deep brother , breathe deep :roflmao:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS




----------



## JustRite




----------



## THEBOXX




----------



## THEBOXX

from a local airshow over the weekend, the owner of the b-25 opened a panel for me to take pics of the pumps.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

wow dude, that plane is beautiful, n nice of him to show its guts.
Quite messy tho, i suppose its an unmolested original? Did you tell him the use we make of them? 

Trunkworks, once again: love that set up, i wouldnt change a thing.
Is that the Galaxie wagon?


----------



## 1229

THEBOXX said:


> View attachment 535550
> View attachment 535551
> View attachment 535552
> View attachment 535553
> View attachment 535555
> 
> from a local airshow over the weekend, the owner of the b-25 opened a panel for me to take pics of the pumps.


cool pics Troy. im building a single pump setup using one of those 280's with the Air Associate motor, my damn anodizer messed up and completely dissolved one of the major parts to the motor, so now im on the hunt for a replacement part. 

the motor in that pic has the detachable motor mount, thats nice looking, most of them have a built in mount, i like that style from your pic, i have some of those parts laying around, but dont have enough to make a complete motor.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

dogbonekustoms said:


> wow dude, that plane is beautiful, n nice of him to show its guts.
> Quite messy tho, i suppose its an unmolested original? Did you tell him the use we make of them?
> 
> Trunkworks, once again: love that set up, i wouldnt change a thing.
> Is that the Galaxie wagon?


THANKS AGAIN HOMIE...IM NOT SURE I DON'T KNOW ALOT ABOUT THE OLDER FORDS IM SURE ROBERTS TOLD ME BUT I THINK IT'S A 61 FALCON...


----------



## JustRite

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS AGAIN HOMIE...IM NOT SURE I DON'T KNOW ALOT ABOUT THE OLDER FORDS IM SURE ROBERTS TOLD ME BUT I THINK IT'S A 61 FALCON...


Falcon's are the smaller compacts , its a Ranch Wagon (full size Galaxie body)


----------



## low4ever

Stall him out Deebo, lol.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Yeah, Ranch wagon is the right name, and they not very common.
I have no idea if they are rare or not, but sure you dont see many around, and its the first i see thar is juicd. Second if a 63 counts.
I thought you posted pics of it earlier on but cant find'em?? Maybe another thread? Or was it on the Hamb? Cool car anyway.


----------



## Airborne




----------



## JustRite

dogbonekustoms said:


> Yeah, Ranch wagon is the right name, and they not very common.
> I have no idea if they are rare or not, but sure you dont see many around, and its the first i see thar is juicd. Second if a 63 counts.
> I thought you posted pics of it earlier on but cant find'em?? Maybe another thread? Or was it on the Hamb? Cool car anyway.


yeah there's some pics floating around, the wagon thread,Johnny's post your ride i think etc etc.....its a low # car thats for sure,you see more 50's Ranch Wagons then 60,61's. Im sure all the Ford guys will be happy to see that its been cut :run:


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


>


:yessad:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

LMAO AND IT STARTS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

JustRite said:


> yeah there's some pics floating around, the wagon thread,Johnny's post your ride i think etc etc.....its a low # car thats for sure,you see more 50's Ranch Wagons then 60,61's. Im sure all the Ford guys will be happy to see that its been cut :run:


...:yessad:...


----------



## JustRite

TRUNKWORKS said:


> ...:yessad:...


uffin:..................................... :thumbsup: laid that shit out sweet :h5:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

JustRite said:


> uffin:..................................... :thumbsup: laid that shit out sweet :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

SLICK
Althou i like finished cars i have a thing for primer. Everytime i follow a build, as much as i like the finished product i sorta miss the simplicity of it. Crazy i kno.


----------



## Jack Bauer

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LMAO AND IT STARTS


 ???


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

Jack Bauer said:


> ???


THE INDIRECT HATRED


----------



## Jack Bauer

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THE INDIRECT HATRED


What indirect hatred? Am I missing something?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

Jack Bauer said:


> What indirect hatred? Am I missing something?


NOT BY U...I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE THAT SEEN IT


----------



## JustRite

dogbonekustoms said:


> SLICK
> Althou i like finished cars i have a thing for primer. Everytime i follow a build, as much as i like the finished product i sorta miss the simplicity of it. Crazy i kno.


been there on both sides, alot of responsibility to keep a show ready ride,alot of fun to roll daily style in a driver.. i bought the wagon already done in flat black.It will get some candy n' flake someday,but until the lint in my pockets turn to coin,for now Im enjoying its current state and slow transformation.

plus, mexican vampire chicks are gonna dig it


----------



## JustRite

TRUNKWORKS said:


> NOT BY U...I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE THAT SEEN IT


:shocked: we got haters?? not Jack Bauer ?!?... I <3 Jack Bauer , he tells it like it is :yes:


----------



## JustRite

Vids coming soon !! right Johnny????  dont make me bust out my 8mm :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

JustRite said:


> been there on both sides, alot of responsibility to keep a show ready ride,alot of fun to roll daily style in a driver.. i bought the wagon already done in flat black.It will get some candy n' flake someday,but until the lint in my pockets turn to coin,for now Im enjoying its current state and slow transformation.
> 
> plus, mexican vampire chicks are gonna dig it


let me know if you find a way to turn pocket lint into cash. by the way, wagon looks cool as hell, theres just something about a car sitting all the way on the ground with reverse wheels and white wall tires. i think it would look badass with a "suede" paint job and a set of Supremes. :biggrin:


and if mexican vampire chicks like it, thats an even bigger bonus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

JustRite said:


> :shocked: we got haters?? not Jack Bauer ?!?... I <3 Jack Bauer , he tells it like it is :yes:


im with jack on this one tho, i dont see any hatred floating around. i must have missed something. :drama:


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> let me know if you find a way to turn pocket lint into cash. by the way, wagon looks cool as hell, theres just something about a car sitting all the way on the ground with reverse wheels and white wall tires. i think it would look badass with a "suede" paint job and a set of Supremes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> and if mexican vampire chicks like it, thats an even bigger bonus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh....been shopping for Supremes for a bit now, just harder to find direct fit (not uni) for a Ford, but yes sir,Supremes it is on that ride,even if they are getting alot of play these days.Still my fave go to wheel.


----------



## 1229

JustRite said:


> Oh....been shopping for Supremes for a bit now, just harder to find direct fit (not uni) for a Ford, but yes sir,Supremes it is on that ride,even if they are getting alot of play these days.Still my fave go to wheel.


i love supremes on a lot of cars. thinking about a chop top 54 chevy or 65 rivi with some supremes for myself.


----------



## 1229

TATTOO-76 said:


> cool pics Troy. im building a single pump setup using one of those 280's with the Air Associate motor, *my damn anodizer messed up and completely dissolved one of the major parts to the motor, so now im on the hunt for a replacement part. *
> 
> the motor in that pic has the detachable motor mount, thats nice looking, most of them have a built in mount, i like that style from your pic, i have some of those parts laying around, but dont have enough to make a complete motor.





Airborne said:


>





TATTOO-76 said:


> :yessad:



to clear up any confusion about these little "frownies", they werent directed towards anyone or anyones setup. i swear though, some people almost sit and wait for the moment in their life where they can say someone is hating. :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

milkbone said:


> BEEN BUSY WITH WORK AND SCHOOL... YOU COMING DOWN FOR STREET DREAMZ THIS FALL?


I have to check the dates see if I am going to be in town


----------



## 1229

Rebuilt some Bendix EQ's



this is how they looked when they arrived.




























this one had water inside of it.










re-anodized the bodies and side covers and re-plated the hardware.










putting them all back together.










if anyone rebuilds these, do yourself a favor and bolt these pieces together temporarily so you can get the internal snap ring in place, then remove the bolt.














































use PLENTY of o-ring lube on this piece.



















use some lightweight oil on this spool and make sure its clean, this is a lapped finished (like like the spool inside an Adex)














































on their way to a good home!!












made these custom data tags for the Shotgun pumps. Most of the Shotguns have beat up tags because Pesco used a .75" wide tag and the way they drilled their holes caused them to hang over the side. So I made these .375" and they fit perfect in the original holes but dont over hang the side.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

uffin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TATTOO-76 said:


> to clear up any confusion about these little "frownies", they werent directed towards anyone or anyones setup. i swear though, some people almost sit and wait for the moment in their life where they can say someone is hating. :roflmao:


I DO SIT AROUND WAITING FOR A REASON TO SAY SOMEONE IS HATING ON ME, I MUST SAY ITS QUITE EXHAUSTING...APOLOGIES TO ROBERT FOR TAKING SO LONG ON HIS SET UP...MABY IF I WOULD FOCUS LESS ON PEOPLE
POSSIBLY HATING ON ME AND MORE ON GETTING SET UPS DONE THEN MABY IDE ACTUALLY TURN A BUCK OR TWO


----------



## JustRite

TRUNKWORKS said:


> I DO SIT AROUND WAITING FOR A REASON TO SAY SOMEONE IS HATING ON ME, I MUST SAY ITS QUITE EXHAUSTING...APOLOGIES TO ROBERT FOR TAKING SO LONG ON HIS SET UP...MABY IF I WOULD FOCUS LESS ON PEOPLE
> POSSIBLY HATING ON ME AND MORE ON GETTING SET UPS DONE THEN MABY IDE ACTUALLY TURN A BUCK OR TWO


No apologies needed Johnny...time frame was fine, now Im busting my ass for Vegas


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

JustRite said:


> No apologies needed Johnny...time frame was fine, now Im busting my ass for Vegas


:rofl:........................


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

MY FAULT DIDNT READ THE COMMENT...AND TO CLEAR UP ANY CONFUSION I THOUGHT YALL WAS HATEN ON HOMIES RIDE CAUSE ITS NOT A CHEVY...AS FAR AS SOMEONE HATEN ON ME IM NOT TRIPPEN I GET IT ALL THE TIME...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

JustRite said:


> Oh....been shopping for Supremes for a bit now, just harder to find direct fit (not uni) for a Ford, but yes sir,Supremes it is on that ride,even if they are getting alot of play these days.Still my fave go to wheel.


So youre not keepin the Trus? I think they look good in there.
Supremes will look good too thou, damn Supremes look good on anything. 
Hope i will not lose track of this build.

Btw, first time i see a Bendix eq. I love the simplicity of these pieces, and tbh i would love to have a big display of old hydro parts, all open showin how they work.
Thanx for sharing as usual.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

how did you fix the water corrosion problem? Seemed pretty bad.


----------



## 1229

TRUNKWORKS said:


> MY FAULT DIDNT READ THE COMMENT...AND TO CLEAR UP ANY CONFUSION I THOUGHT YALL WAS HATEN ON HOMIES RIDE CAUSE ITS NOT A CHEVY...AS FAR AS SOMEONE HATEN ON ME IM NOT TRIPPEN I GET IT ALL THE TIME...


even if i hated Roberts ride, I wouldnt have the heart to sit here and hate on it. Hes a good dude and we always been cool, but since I dont hate it, Im less prone to "hate" on it.


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> Rebuilt some Bendix EQ's
> 
> 
> 
> this is how they looked when they arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one had water inside of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-anodized the bodies and side covers and re-plated the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting them all back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone rebuilds these, do yourself a favor and bolt these pieces together temporarily so you can get the internal snap ring in place, then remove the bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use PLENTY of o-ring lube on this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use some lightweight oil on this spool and make sure its clean, this is a lapped finished (like like the spool inside an Adex)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on their way to a good home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made these custom data tags for the Shotgun pumps. Most of the Shotguns have beat up tags because Pesco used a .75" wide tag and the way they drilled their holes caused them to hang over the side. So I made these .375" and they fit perfect in the original holes but dont over hang the side.


Very clean! Nice rebuilt job Jason..:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> even if i hated Roberts ride, I wouldnt have the heart to sit here and hate on it. Hes a good dude and we always been cool, but since I dont hate it, Im less prone to "hate" on it.


HATER :roflmao:


----------



## low4ever

milkbone said:


> HATER :roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> HATER :roflmao:





low4ever said:


> :roflmao:


JACK BAUER IS GONNA BE PISSED...:sprint:


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> JACK BAUER IS GONNA BE PISSED...:sprint:


I <3 Jack Bauer ..... just look at the way he holds his gun, he gonna drop fools in rhythm with that technique :yes:


----------



## JustRite

dogbonekustoms said:


> So youre not keepin the Trus? I think they look good in there.
> Supremes will look good too thou, damn Supremes look good on anything.
> Hope i will not lose track of this build.
> 
> Btw, first time i see a Bendix eq. I love the simplicity of these pieces, and tbh i would love to have a big display of old hydro parts, all open showin how they work.
> Thanx for sharing as usual.


Oh those are Appliance wires, the poor mans Tru=Spoke  I love em, they work well with that ride, ive just had my mind set on Supremes for it


----------



## implala66

has anyone messed around with this type of fittings??? wondering if they will hold up if you put them on the pressure side................


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> has anyone messed around with this type of fittings??? wondering if they will hold up if you put them on the pressure side................


I use a similar fitting from a different manufacturer, but I've never used them for pressure (and would be skeptical because the tubing is aluminum and is only rated at 1500 psi working pressure). I use them to connect the tank to the pump because they have a tight radius that cannot be achieved with a manual tubing bender and flaring tool.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TATTOO-76 said:


> even if i hated Roberts ride, I wouldnt have the heart to sit here and hate on it. Hes a good dude and we always been cool, but since I dont hate it, Im less prone to "hate" on it.


HATEN ON ROBERT WOULD BE THE EQUIVALENT OF PICKEN A FIGHT WITH CORKY FROM LIFE GOES ON...HE'S A GOOD DUDE ONE OF COOLEST GUYS I'VE DONE WORK FOR...OK ENOUGH OF THIS DR PHIL SHIT...TTT FOR THE AIR CRAFT FOLKS...


----------



## DJLATIN

just what i was looking for. :nicoderm:


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> I use a similar fitting from a different manufacturer, but I've never used them for pressure (and would be skeptical because the tubing is aluminum and is only rated at 1500 psi working pressure). I use them to connect the tank to the pump because they have a tight radius that cannot be achieved with a manual tubing bender and flaring tool.


thanks TATTOO, after reading the working pressure I don't think it would be a good idea to run them on the pressure side..............


----------



## JustRite

TRUNKWORKS said:


> HATEN ON ROBERT WOULD BE THE EQUIVALENT OF PICKEN A FIGHT WITH CORKY FROM LIFE GOES ON...HE'S A GOOD DUDE ONE OF COOLEST GUYS I'VE DONE WORK FOR...OK ENOUGH OF THIS DR PHIL SHIT...TTT FOR THE AIR CRAFT FOLKS...


Corky??? lol...thought I was the only one to keep Corky jokes in my back pocket, but I prefered to be referenced to Daniel (the other sister)


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

JustRite said:


> Corky??? lol...thought I was the only one to keep Corky jokes in my back pocket, but I prefered to be referenced to Daniel (the other sister)


LMAOOOO


----------



## THE SOURCE

HERE IS ANOTHER SET UP I BUILT PARTS SUPPLIED BY MIKE ISHIKI AND TATTOO 76....THANKS GUYS.


----------



## Hipstreet

Nice job



THE SOURCE said:


> HERE IS ANOTHER SET UP I BUILT PARTS SUPPLIED BY MIKE ISHIKI AND TATTOO 76....THANKS GUYS.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I like the restraint on chrome, and use of og paint on the motor/pump units.
Nice job

A lot of nice set ups poppin up lately.


----------



## implala66

THE SOURCE said:


> HERE IS ANOTHER SET UP I BUILT PARTS SUPPLIED BY MIKE ISHIKI AND TATTOO 76....THANKS GUYS.


:thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo

THE SOURCE said:


> HERE IS ANOTHER SET UP I BUILT PARTS SUPPLIED BY MIKE ISHIKI AND TATTOO 76....THANKS GUYS.


nothing like 777's...NICE....


----------



## 1229

THE SOURCE said:


> HERE IS ANOTHER SET UP I BUILT PARTS SUPPLIED BY MIKE ISHIKI AND TATTOO 76....THANKS GUYS.


very nice!!!


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> very nice!!!


X2


----------



## abelblack65

The source set-up looks sweet.


----------



## lowbird

Great looking set ups lately, I cant remember when this topic was on the first page so many days in a row without a basic bump post. Its nice to see. I actually had stuff to read....


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## imgntnschgo

ttt


----------



## implala66

just got a 777 yesterday, posting some diferences between a pump head from a 525 that I have........

left is the pump head from the 777, and right is the pumphead from the 525

bottom left plug



















tags in different places, adjusment screw is different, and the bottom left plug



















ironic the pumphead that came with the 777 is stamped 525......


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Tattoo-76 do you sell any rebuild sealing kits for the Startopower pump heads? The Stratopower manual calls for replacement of all o-rings, backup rings, ring anchor clamps, and piston springs when rebuilding the pump. If not, do you have any leads on where I could purchase this kit, I would need 6 sets.


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Tattoo-76 do you sell any rebuild sealing kits for the Startopower pump heads? The Stratopower manual calls for replacement of all o-rings, backup rings, ring anchor clamps, and piston springs when rebuilding the pump. If not, do you have any leads on where I could purchase this kit, I would need 6 sets.


PM sent


----------



## 1229

if anyone has a Pesco Rooster pumphead that they want rebuilt, PM me. I am willing to do it for free, provided you allow me to keep it for 2 weeks (im drawing all the internal parts in 3D CAD, as an assembly guide/exploded view diagram for my rebuild kits). I have all the other pumps and motors finished, but only have a partial Rooster in house right now.

Thanks,
Mr Too Inc


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> just got a 777 yesterday, posting some diferences between a pump head from a 525 that I have........
> 
> left is the pump head from the 777, and right is the pumphead from the 525
> 
> bottom left plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags in different places, adjusment screw is different, and the bottom left plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ironic the pumphead that came with the 777 is stamped 525......


thats a first for me, and ive owned over 100 of them.


----------



## Airborne

Wish I had a Rooster!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> PM sent


 PM returned


----------



## abelblack65

Mr. T76 I have a rooster pump head I'm willing to submit for Ur project.


----------



## calitos62

THE SOURCE said:


> HERE IS ANOTHER SET UP I BUILT PARTS SUPPLIED BY MIKE ISHIKI AND TATTOO 76....THANKS GUYS.


Looks really good!! How much some like this cost?


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> thats a first for me, and ive owned over 100 of them.


is that good or is that bad????


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> is that good or is that bad????


GOOD, because its rare, and pretty cool looking too.


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> TTMFT


:boink:


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> GOOD, because its rare, and pretty cool looking too.


i gave one of those away


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> i gave one of those away


:sprint:


----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> i gave one of those away


next time you find another one send it my way................. 



TATTOO-76 said:


> GOOD, because its rare, and pretty cool looking too.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## SAUL

Anyone interested in a Pesco 280 pump


----------



## Airborne

Saul, why are you getting rid of the pump? Modern juiceis a mess and will break...


----------



## SAUL

Some guy owned me $ and he gave me the pump but i dont have aircraft hydraulics ill take an offer i can send pictures of it


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 1229

SAUL said:


>


i feel like a fiend just looking at it, id love to restore that pump back to original!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

Make some offers it needs to go Fast!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

I'll get some pics up next week but I have some filters , check valves and really big acumalaters I'll post up for sale in here


----------



## SAUL

$150 takes the Pesco 280


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Saul, You always throw this great deals like a week b4 i get paid. 
Its gonna go faster than light.

Rollindeep, what filters you got?


----------



## SAUL

Pump Sold!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

LOL Not even time to say it. 150 was a steal...


----------



## JustRite

dogbonekustoms said:


> LOL Not even time to say it. 150 was a steal...


:yessad:


----------



## THE SOURCE

I GOT 2 EQ'S FOR SALE
BUYER TAKES CARE OF PAYPAL FEES.
PM YOUR OFFER.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

You do Ebay?????????




THE SOURCE said:


> I GOT 2 EQ'S FOR SALE
> BUYER TAKES CARE OF PAYPAL FEES.
> PM YOUR OFFER.


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> You do Ebay?????????


I think it's the same one, but shipping is expensive......................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-HY...DefaultDomain_100&hash=item27cac2db78&vxp=mtr


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Is 600 bucks a fair price? Seems steep.


----------



## implala66

difference in lenght, 525 on top 777 on bottom


----------



## THE SOURCE

prewar_gm_access said:


> You do Ebay?????????



not any more why......


----------



## JustRite

put the lime in the.....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

JustRite said:


> View attachment 543160
> 
> put the lime in the.....


HOW MUCH FOR THE JEANS


----------



## JustRite

TRUNKWORKS said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE JEANS


:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## imgntnschgo

41bowtie said:


> View attachment 544442


Hey AL whats with this...SUSIO


----------



## abelblack65

Nice Albert!


----------



## KERRBSS

THE SOURCE said:


> HERE IS ANOTHER SET UP I BUILT PARTS SUPPLIED BY MIKE ISHIKI AND TATTOO 76....THANKS GUYS.


So pretty, that's exactly what I need.


----------



## mikelowsix4

TOPFAN said:


>


Anyone know who made This SET Air craft set up? And whats a set up like this cost?


----------



## lowbird

mikelowsix4 said:


> Anyone know who made This SET Air craft set up? And whats a set up like this cost?


Looks like a Ted Wells set up to me.


----------



## Badass93

mikelowsix4 said:


> Anyone know who made This SET Air craft set up? And whats a set up like this cost?


right its a ted wells setup,seen in the last lowrider magazine...


----------



## THE SOURCE

I GOT 2 EQS FOR SALE $400 EACH 

BUYER TO PAY FOR PAYPAL FEES.....OR WILL SWAP FOR 2 BRAND NEW ADEX DUMPS.
LET ME KNOW.


----------



## mikelowsix4

Badass93 said:


> right its a ted wells setup,seen in the last lowrider magazine...


ok coo, does anyone know what it cost or how to get a hold of him?


----------



## Jack Bauer

mikelowsix4 said:


> ok coo, does anyone know what it cost or how to get a hold of him?


Good luck.


----------



## slo

mikelowsix4 said:


> ok coo, does anyone know what it cost or how to get a hold of him?


id try not to


----------



## kraz13

mikelowsix4 said:


> ok coo, does anyone know what it cost or how to get a hold of him?


Do your research before you give him your hard earned money


----------



## rag61

kraz13 said:


> Do your research before you give him your hard earned money


If you want to throw away money send it to me fool owes me and lots of other guys!!!


----------



## rivman

Damn.


----------



## 1229

rivman said:


> Damn TATTOO-76 is sexy.



:werd:


----------



## rivman

Ha!!!


----------



## milkbone

:roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> Baby Rooster fans w 777's PREMIER'S 61


any more pics of this set up????


----------



## dogbonekustoms

nice, if the red parts were black it would be one of my favorites.


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## 6Deuced

How will 777 react on 24v to the front of my impala? I really want to keep my total battery count to 4.


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms

Good topic, so I thought I would share :thumbsup:

Here is the first "old school" setup we did back in '07...


----------



## KERRBSS

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> Good topic, so I thought I would share :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is the first "old school" setup we did back in '07...


Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

wow, nice. Clearly you had good plumbing experience already cause those hardlines are really well laid. Dont like modern sound systems showin but thats personal taste.
Did you do anymore after this one?


----------



## 1229

6Deuced said:


> How will 777 react on 24v to the front of my impala? I really want to keep my total battery count to 4.


if you are going to run 4 batteries, you can wire it 24, 36 or 48. i do most setups 36 front/24 rear and the 4th battery is basically just for looks, unless the owner really wants to go 48 front.


----------



## ron1973kim

badass car.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> Good topic, so I thought I would share :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is the first "old school" setup we did back in '07...



DAMN THAT'S SUPER CLEAN


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TATTOO-76 said:


> if you are going to run 4 batteries, you can wire it 24, 36 or 48. i do most setups 36 front/24 rear and the 4th battery is basically just for looks, unless the owner really wants to go 48 front.


WILL A 777 LOCK UP A CAR IN THE FRONT WITH ONE HIT ON THE SWITCH WITH 48VOLTS


----------



## 1229

TRUNKWORKS said:


> WILL A 777 LOCK UP A CAR IN THE FRONT WITH ONE HIT ON THE SWITCH WITH 48VOLTS


no aircraft pump will do that.


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> no aircraft pump will do that.


How bout 4 aircraft pumps to the nose??:cheesy:


----------



## 1229

rivman said:


> How bout 4 aircraft pumps to the nose??:cheesy:


it might work on a rivi


----------



## JasonJ

:inout:


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> it might work on a rivi


WELL THEN.....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TATTOO-76 said:


> no aircraft pump will do that.


----------



## edelmiro13

Need some help with this dump got my car back today but seems like this dump is not working it was working for awhile... If I lift the car cylinder loses pressure goes straight down I closed the slow down and it stays up so check is good. So first my question would be if its the case that the body has failed could it be rebuilt or would I have to find a replacement?? Guess that's more than one question but here's a pic of the dump its a Parker any info would be great thanks and if I do need to replace it where could I find one or something the same?









This is how it's set up on the pump


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good work


----------



## Firefly

edelmiro13 said:


> Need some help with this dump got my car back today but seems like this dump is not working it was working for awhile... If I lift the car cylinder loses pressure goes straight down I closed the slow down and it stays up so check is good. So first my question would be if its the case that the body has failed could it be rebuilt or would I have to find a replacement?? Guess that's more than one question but here's a pic of the dump its a Parker any info would be great thanks and if I do need to replace it where could I find one or something the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it's set up on the pump


Did you take the dump apart yet? Because I wouldn't worry about the dump body being cracked before you've checked the seals and cleaned the dump out. It's most likely stuck open because there's some debri blocking the valve from closing.


----------



## edelmiro13

Firefly said:


> Did you take the dump apart yet? Because I wouldn't worry about the dump body being cracked before you've checked the seals and cleaned the dump out. It's most likely stuck open because there's some debri blocking the valve from closing.


No I'm going to take it apart today just tring to prepare for worse case, I am hoping that's what it is


----------



## 1229

lots of nice setups. now Mr Impala needs to post pics of his setup................


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms

dogbonekustoms said:


> wow, nice. Clearly you had good plumbing experience already cause those hardlines are really well laid. Dont like modern sound systems showin but thats personal taste.
> Did you do anymore after this one?


Thanks. The sound system was an after thought but decided to show it anyways...take the good with the bad. First and only...so far. I have another setup like this but four pumps (still boxed up) for my 58 rag. I'm still debating on cutting it or not.:dunno: I also have some misc. aircraft parts I don't need so I will probably be listing them in the classifieds soon.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

First and only install? :thumbsup: 
You should juice the 58. No questions about it  then post it up.


----------



## baghdady

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> Good topic, so I thought I would share :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is the first "old school" setup we did back in '07...



BADASS!! :run::h5:


----------



## edelmiro13

Firefly said:


> Did you take the dump apart yet? Because I wouldn't worry about the dump body being cracked before you've checked the seals and cleaned the dump out. It's most likely stuck open because there's some debri blocking the valve from closing.


I cleaned it out today put it back together and still comes down I did also figure out that the coil is not working. So what I am wondering is does this dump rely on the coil to hold pressure ? Does anyone have a my diagrams or know anything about how these typically work ?


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> no aircraft pump will do that.


Is this engraved in stone?

Don't you have that bad ass pump from ebay?


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Is this engraved in stone?


prove me wrong. :rofl: ive had them lift the front fast, really fast at 48, still takes a couple hits on the switch. but this isnt what aircraft hydraulics is all about, if you want the front end to snap up with one hit of a switch, GTFO.


even the 3000psi Stratowpowers dont raise a front end up on one hit of the switch.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Yeah agreed. These set ups are for elegantly rising and droppin a car with the most awesome sound ever....theres new stuff for bending frames


----------



## edelmiro13

I must be in the wrong topic I thought this was aircraft hydraulics


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

if you want the front end to snap up with one hit of a switch, GTFO.....I JUST ASKED IF IT WOULD LOCK UP A CAR WITH ONE HIT, BUT I GUESS ASKING QUESTIONS IN HERE IS STUPID OF ME...IT'S NOT LIKE THIS IS A TOPIC FOR AIR CRAFT PICTURES AND INFO...OH WAIT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

I'VE ALWAYS HAD GATE SET UPS I JUST WANTED TO KNO WHAT TO EXPECT OUT OF A 777 ON 48 VOLTS


----------



## 1229

TRUNKWORKS said:


> if you want the front end to snap up with one hit of a switch, GTFO.....I JUST ASKED IF IT WOULD LOCK UP A CAR WITH ONE HIT, BUT I GUESS ASKING QUESTIONS IN HERE IS STUPID OF ME...IT'S NOT LIKE THIS IS A TOPIC FOR AIR CRAFT PICTURES AND INFO...OH WAIT


Chale. I wasn't responding to your question. Just responding to the guy who's never built or installed a setup yet second guesses everyone.


----------



## 1229

TRUNKWORKS said:


> I'VE ALWAYS HAD GATE SET UPS I JUST WANTED TO KNO WHAT TO EXPECT OUT OF A 777 ON 48 VOLTS


777's on 48 is pretty quick (especially when freshly rebuilt, pressure relief at full tension and a few small tweaks). 


gate pumps have enough instant pressure to compress the coils instantly (which is where the snap actually comes from). Pesco's (and pretty much all others) produce a lot less pressure but more volume. Even on a 777 with the pressure relief tightened all the way in, IT STILL RELIEVES PRESSURE AND WONT EXCEED A CERTAIN PSI. the pressure relief system is pretty complex, theres 2 fail safes built in to prevent the pump from damaging the prop feathering system if the pump were to get stuck on. even with some work, they are at best still less than half the PSI of a gate pump at the same voltage.


----------



## 6Deuced

Bad question?? Haha main reason I asked is because I didn't want to harm the pump by running 24v to the front I'd it's underpowered would it cause extra strain on the motor/pump? I'm not looking for speed or I wouldn't have gone aircraft, I just want a reliable og lift/lay setup


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TATTOO-76 said:


> 777's on 48 is pretty quick (especially when freshly rebuilt, pressure relief at full tension and a few small tweaks).
> 
> 
> gate pumps have enough instant pressure to compress the coils instantly (which is where the snap actually comes from). Pesco's (and pretty much all others) produce a lot less pressure but more volume. Even on a 777 with the pressure relief tightened all the way in, IT STILL RELIEVES PRESSURE AND WONT EXCEED A CERTAIN PSI. the pressure relief system is pretty complex, theres 2 fail safes built in to prevent the pump from damaging the prop feathering system if the pump were to get stuck on. even with some work, they are at best still less than half the PSI of a gate pump at the same voltage.




WELL I GUESS ILL HAVE TO GET USED TO THE LOSS OF PRESSURE...I WOULD LIKE TO GET THE MOST OUT OF THIS AIRCRAFT SET UP WITH OUT TEARING THE PUMPS UP THOUGH...LIKE I SAID I HAVE NO IDEA OF WHAT TO EXPECT OUT OF THIS SET UP, ROBERTS SET UP WAS MY FIRST DEALINGS WITH AIRCRAFT...NOW AS FAR AS HOSES SHOULD I GO WITH #6 HOPING THAT IT WOULD HELP BUILD A LITTLE MORE PRESSURE?...ITS A HARD TRANSITION FROM GATES TO AIRCRAFT I GUESS...IVE BEEN DOING GATE SET UPS SINCE I WAS 15 AND NEVER EVEN HURD OF AIRCRAFT UNTILL I MET GEORGE...THE MORE IM AROUND IT THE MORE I LIKE IT AND AM READY TO SWITCH THINGS UP, BUT I AM GONNA MISS THAT SNAP THOUGH...BUT MY BACK WONT:cheesy:


----------



## 1229

TRUNKWORKS said:


> WELL I GUESS ILL HAVE TO GET USED TO THE LOSS OF PRESSURE...I WOULD LIKE TO GET THE MOST OUT OF THIS AIRCRAFT SET UP WITH OUT TEARING THE PUMPS UP THOUGH...LIKE I SAID I HAVE NO IDEA OF WHAT TO EXPECT OUT OF THIS SET UP, ROBERTS SET UP WAS MY FIRST DEALINGS WITH AIRCRAFT...NOW AS FAR AS HOSES SHOULD I GO WITH #6 HOPING THAT IT WOULD HELP BUILD A LITTLE MORE PRESSURE?...ITS A HARD TRANSITION FROM GATES TO AIRCRAFT I GUESS...IVE BEEN DOING GATE SET UPS SINCE I WAS 15 AND NEVER EVEN HURD OF AIRCRAFT UNTILL I MET GEORGE...THE MORE IM AROUND IT THE MORE I LIKE IT AND AM READY TO SWITCH THINGS UP, BUT I AM GONNA MISS THAT SNAP THOUGH...BUT MY BACK WONT:cheesy:


#6 hoses is what ive used on cars with 4 dumps and ive used #8 on cars with just 2 dumps. youre not gonna get the "snap" that gates have. its a little hard to put words to it, but in my opinion, Pesco's raise a car up cleaner, its more of a mechanical feeling.


----------



## 1229

6Deuced said:


> Bad question?? Haha main reason I asked is because I didn't want to harm the pump by running 24v to the front I'd it's underpowered would it cause extra strain on the motor/pump? I'm not looking for speed or I wouldn't have gone aircraft, I just want a reliable og lift/lay setup


you will love 36 front and 24 rear. 48 is a little much, i havent used 48 A LOT, just played around a day or two and switched back to 36. i can rebuild these things to a pretty great extent, but once windings on the armature start giving up, it gets pretty expensive to fix.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TATTOO-76 said:


> ......
> gate pumps have enough instant pressure to compress the coils instantly (which is where the snap actually comes from). Pesco's (and pretty much all others) produce a lot less pressure but more volume. Even on a 777 with the pressure relief tightened all the way in, IT STILL RELIEVES PRESSURE AND WONT EXCEED A CERTAIN PSI. the pressure relief system is pretty complex, theres 2 fail safes built in to prevent the pump from damaging the prop feathering system if the pump were to get stuck on. even with some work, they are at best still less than half the PSI of a gate pump at the same voltage.


Great write up. 
Any chance you have a scan of an exploded view of a pump to post? Just so i can see the pressure relief system, well, so we can all see it actually. Sounds real intresting. 
Some times i think im more intrested in the actual ''engineering'' of set ups than actual lowriding, as much as i like driving low and all that comes w/ it, i could spend 90% of my time wrenchin and studying hydraulics, they dont even need to be lowrider hydraulics too...


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> Great write up.
> Any chance you have a scan of an exploded view of a pump to post? Just so i can see the pressure relief system, well, so we can all see it actually.


heres a little sneak peak of a big project Ive been working on.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TATTOO-76 said:


> heres a little sneak peak of a big project Ive been working on.



THAT'S BAD ASS


----------



## 1229

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THAT'S BAD ASS


thanks, so far Ive finished the Pesco EQ and Bendix EQ, Pesco 280, R280 and all 3 280 motors. 777 pump and motor, Shotgun pump, currently working on the Shotgun Motor, Almost finished with the Rooster pump and motor.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TATTOO-76 said:


> thanks, so far Ive finished the Pesco EQ and Bendix EQ, Pesco 280, R280 and all 3 280 motors. 777 pump and motor, Shotgun pump, currently working on the Shotgun Motor, Almost finished with the Rooster pump and motor.



I SENT YOU A PM DONT KNOW IF IT WENT THROUGH OR NOT MY COMPUTER IS TRIPPEN...


----------



## milkbone

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THAT'S BAD ASS


:no::no:

YOU HAVE NOT SEEN THE GOOD ONES YET  


















WITH TATTOO YOU HAVE TO A LOT OF PATIENCE


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :no::no:
> 
> YOU HAVE NOT SEEN THE GOOD ONES YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH TATTOO YOU HAVE TO A LOT OF PATIENCE



to quote the great R. Lee Ermey *"what have we got here? a fucking comedian"

*
besides, i prefer to work at the same pace that i walk.................SLLLLLOOOOOWWWWW


----------



## JustRite

TRUNKWORKS said:


> I'VE ALWAYS HAD GATE SET UPS I JUST WANTED TO KNO WHAT TO EXPECT OUT OF A 777 ON 48 VOLTS


why all the questions bout aircraft???  got something on the burner?? :cheesy:


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> Chale. I wasn't responding to your question. Just responding to the guy who's never built or installed a setup yet second guesses everyone.


:facepalm:


----------



## 1229

JustRite said:


> got something on the burner?? :cheesy:


eggs, grits and bacon?????????


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

JustRite said:


> why all the questions bout aircraft???  got something on the burner?? :cheesy:


LOL IT'S YOUR DAMN FAULT WITH YOUR FANCY AIRCRAFT HYDROS...OH WAIT IT MAY BE A LITTLE OF GEORGE'S FAULT TOO LOL


----------



## 1229

edelmiro13 said:


> Need some help with this dump got my car back today but seems like this dump is not working it was working for awhile... If I lift the car cylinder loses pressure goes straight down I closed the slow down and it stays up so check is good. So first my question would be if its the case that the body has failed could it be rebuilt or would I have to find a replacement?? Guess that's more than one question but here's a pic of the dump its a Parker any info would be great thanks and if I do need to replace it where could I find one or something the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it's set up on the pump


if the dump isnt visibly leaking oil (like leaking outside and making a mess) then its pretty likely that a rebuild WONT fix it, its probably toast or could be a fatigued spring inside and the dump wont stay closed. 

if its leaking oil all over the place, then its a simple rebuild.


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> eggs and bacon?????????


FIXT


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> FIXT


guess your pansy ass is far enough up north that you dont eat grits.


----------



## edelmiro13

TATTOO-76 said:


> if the dump isnt visibly leaking oil (like leaking outside and making a mess) then its pretty likely that a rebuild WONT fix it, its probably toast or could be a fatigued spring inside and the dump wont stay closed.
> 
> if its leaking oil all over the place, then its a simple rebuild.


Damn well sounds like its toast it don't make mess when I hit up on the rear pump that side just comes straight down.... Well since it is toast would you happen to know where I can't get one alike or if if you know what will fix it ?
Also when I hooked it back up yesterday the selinoid was not working I didn't check that the first time since It was working before and I thought maybe it just got something jammed in there . So any chance the selinoid on this model could cause it to do that ?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## 1229

edelmiro13 said:


> Damn well sounds like its toast it don't make mess when I hit up on the rear pump that side just comes straight down.... Well since it is toast would you happen to know where I can't get one alike or if if you know what will fix it ?
> Also when I hooked it back up yesterday the selinoid was not working I didn't check that the first time since It was working before and I thought maybe it just got something jammed in there . So any chance the selinoid on this model could cause it to do that ?
> 
> Thanks for the reply


it could be something as simple as a small metal burr or teflon tape from the system trapped inside. might not hurt to completely disassemble it and clean all parts in solvent and put them back together with new seals.


----------



## edelmiro13

TATTOO-76 said:


> it could be something as simple as a small metal burr or teflon tape from the system trapped inside. might not hurt to completely disassemble it and clean all parts in solvent and put them back together with new seals.


Well I'll be taking it apart tomorrow hopefully it can be fixed if not looks like ill have to do a big search for the same dump or redo the entire back pump


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> guess your sexy ass is far enough up north that you dont eat grits.


:scrutinize:


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> no aircraft pump will do that.


MHTML'd


Actually Tats, I was referring to that massive aircraft pump and motor you got awhile back on ebay. I say an aircraft pump can do that, there is enough stuff out there to make it happen. Wasn't speaking of the common everyday average Joe stuff, that for some reason appears to be get all the hype. Period correct is not correct, it was anything we could get our hands on. 

And just to make you squirm, I'm going to hop a Pesco, watch it's gut spill out, then pay a crack head to rape it multiple times over and over. The post it on youtube with your name sponsoring it.

J, so try to be nice and stop scaring the newbies into not questioning you.


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> eggs, grits and bacon?????????


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> MHTML'd
> 
> 
> Actually Tats, I was referring to that massive aircraft pump and motor you got awhile back on ebay. I say an aircraft pump can do that, there is enough stuff out there to make it happen. Wasn't speaking of the common everyday average Joe stuff, that for some reason appears to be get all the hype. Period correct is not correct, it was anything we could get our hands on.
> 
> And just to make you squirm, I'm going to hop a Pesco, watch it's gut spill out, then pay a crack head to rape it multiple times over and over. The post it on youtube with your name sponsoring it.
> 
> J, so try to be nice and stop scaring the newbies into not questioning you.


If you are referring to the huge stratopower with the giant motor that I bought 8 years ago....that thing was less psi, less HP, less gpm, less rpm than a 777. I'm not saying a 777 can't hop, but it will NEVER make the front end "snap" like a gate, it takes at least 4000-4500psi to put that much energy into the coil springs to get them to snap up. 


The rest of your reply requires no response, you already make yourself look stupid. And I've never once tried to "scare" anyone to keep them from questioning me. I love helping others and answering questions. You're the only one in this topic that fucks it up, every time you post its a trainwreck of ignorance.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thanx for the ?cad? exploded view  bad ass. Im sure it aint easy to do. 
Are you by any chance workin on a book? Sure as hell hope so.


----------



## edelmiro13

edelmiro13 said:


> Need some help with this dump got my car back today but seems like this dump is not working it was working for awhile... If I lift the car cylinder loses pressure goes straight down I closed the slow down and it stays up so check is good. So first my question would be if its the case that the body has failed could it be rebuilt or would I have to find a replacement?? Guess that's more than one question but here's a pic of the dump its a Parker any info would be great thanks and if I do need to replace it where could I find one or something the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it's set up on the pump



Still looking for one or a pair of these style dumps please hit me up ASAP ready to buy!!!!


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> Thanx for the ?cad? exploded view  bad ass. Im sure it aint easy to do.
> Are you by any chance workin on a book? Sure as hell hope so.


So far Ive made 1559 3D CAD drawings (that number goes up everyday, lol), everything from pump and motor exploded views to the fittings, screws, nuts, etc that I use on setups, Ive spent couple thousand hours at it so far. I'll be posting more pics in about 2 weeks (waiting on the whole copyright thing so no one can use my drawings).


Book? Maybe!! Website....definitely.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> If you are referring to the huge stratopower with the giant motor that I bought 8 years ago....that thing was less psi, less HP, less gpm, less rpm than a 777. I'm not saying a 777 can't hop, but it will NEVER make the front end "snap" like a gate, it takes at least 4000-4500psi to put that much energy into the coil springs to get them to snap up.
> 
> 
> The rest of your reply requires no response, you already make yourself look stupid. And I've never once tried to "scare" anyone to keep them from questioning me. I love helping others and answering questions. You're the only one in this topic that fucks it up, every time you post its a trainwreck of ignorance.



Watch your manners. 

If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to know more about that motor. I think you out bid me on that one. Is a fine example to have in a collection, my collection. If you still have it, can you post more pics? I'd say please and thank you, but those kind words don't seem to be in your colorful vocabulary.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Watch your manners.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to know more about that motor. I think you out bid me on that one. Is a fine example to have in a collection, my collection. If you still have it, can you post more pics? I'd say please and thank you, but those kind words don't seem to be in your colorful vocabulary.


scrapped the motor, sold the pumphead. motor was FUGLY and wasnt worth owning and had no relation to lowriding, come to think of it, i guess it would have been perfect for you.


----------



## rivman

LOLz


----------



## JustRite

where's Jack Bauer? has he gone dark??? this thread needs order restored


----------



## Jack Bauer

JustRite said:


> where's Jack Bauer? has he gone dark??? this thread needs order restored


Lmao.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> scrapped the motor, sold the pumphead. motor was FUGLY and wasnt worth owning and had no relation to lowriding, come to think of it, i guess it would have been perfect for you.


*OUCH! *
any other pics?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TATTOO-76 said:


> So far Ive made 1559 3D CAD drawings (that number goes up everyday, lol), everything from pump and motor exploded views to the fittings, screws, nuts, etc that I use on setups, Ive spent couple thousand hours at it so far. I'll be posting more pics in about 2 weeks (waiting on the whole copyright thing so no one can use my drawings).
> 
> 
> Book? Maybe!! Website....definitely.


Candy store kinda awesome


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> *OUCH! *
> any other pics?


I'll dig through some pics tonight and see if I kept them.


----------



## 1229

here you go Tony.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Top piece on the motor side looks like a huge thermostat housing 
Poor thing is ugly as sin but i have to agree its intresting, at least for someone like me that doesnt see the kool stuff everyday. I'da kept it

On a serious note, if the power packs that are used on lowriders come from prop. feathering units, why are they often referred to as originating landing gear ones?
Im rather sure ive read more than an article where they were claimed to be landing gear pumps, one on the X sonic comes to mind.
Is it simple misinformation, or some old set ups actually were?


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> here you go Tony.


thats a nice find T-76...different, very unique....


----------



## rivman

Looks like a W. Virginia pump.....
























Inbred as hell! Lol


----------



## Hydros

:wow: I'd like to buy, trade or just plain take the images. I need your permission to make it all legit. Do you have more info/text? Can I trade something/cash? I have always considered this to unique. Thank you. Plus I can give you credit and direct people to you/your site. 

To everyone else, I collect different types of aircraft hydraulics. Air or land Power Pack Panel are the real prize. IMO, they are more rare then the sidewinders.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

whats power pack panel?


----------



## lowbird

All the goods on one panel, just plug and go.... http://www.homebuiltairplanes.com/f...-feathering-pumps-power-packs-pesco-adel.html


----------



## Hydros

lowbird said:


> All the goods on one panel, just plug and go.... http://www.homebuiltairplanes.com/f...-feathering-pumps-power-packs-pesco-adel.html


Thanks for the showing the link.

On this one, I was thinking of installing in the truck, using one or two 3-port Hydro-aire valves. The layout is just right. I think, the tank is on the other side.


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> Top piece on the motor side looks like a huge thermostat housing
> Poor thing is ugly as sin but i have to agree its intresting, at least for someone like me that doesnt see the kool stuff everyday. I'da kept it
> 
> On a serious note, if the power packs that are used on lowriders come from prop. feathering units, why are they often referred to as originating landing gear ones?
> Im rather sure ive read more than an article where they were claimed to be landing gear pumps, one on the X sonic comes to mind.
> Is it simple misinformation, or some old set ups actually were?


because there are a lot of idiots out there.


all the Pesco's that were used are prop feathering pumps, the Adel Sidewinder was a prop feathering pump too & all of them were plumbed into the engines oil supply NOT the hydraulics, thats why they look like they have tar in them when you take them apart. The Stratopowers w/Eemco Motors were used for different things, but were always plumbed into the hydraulic system (piston pumps cant run off of carbon rich oil). A lot of the Strats you see used lately were built for guided missile systems. im not sure if the guys who used this stuff 50 years ago said it was landing gear equipment to keep the real truth a secret, or if people were just ignorant to the real source. at least they get it right when talking about Adel squares and Hydro-Aire round dumps, but then again, IT SAYS "BRAKE" RIGHT THERE ON THE VALVE. :roflmao:


ohh and even tho its been said 1000 times, Ron Aquirre (x-sonic) wasnt the first to lift a car, Jim Logue was, AND THATS JUST ANOTHER FACT THAT HAS BEEN INCORRECT FOR MANY YEARS.


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> Top piece on the motor side looks like a huge thermostat housing


it had cooling ducts ran to it, one is an inlet to bring in cool fresh air, the other is an outlet to discharge hot air.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> :wow: I'd like to buy, trade or just plain take the images. I need your permission to make it all legit. Do you have more info/text? Can I trade something/cash? I have always considered this to unique. Thank you. Plus I can give you credit and direct people to you/your site.
> 
> To everyone else, I collect different types of aircraft hydraulics. Air or land Power Pack Panel are the real prize. IMO, they are more rare then the sidewinders.


the pics are yours for the taking (im only copyrighting my 3D CAD drawings). those were all the pics I had of that motor. honestly, if i still had the motor, id hook you up, but its been gone for about 8 years now.


----------



## 1229

rivman said:


> Looks like a W. Virginia pump.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inbred as hell! Lol


I saw a bumper stick kinda like this on the way to The Grinches shop today...













appears theres a lot of funny pics out there relating to this subject


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> I saw a bumper stick kinda like this on the way to The Grinches shop today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appears theres a lot of funny pics out there relating to this subject


:rofl:


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> the pics are yours for the taking (im only copyrighting my 3D CAD drawings). those were all the pics I had of that motor. honestly, if i still had the motor, id hook you up, but its been gone for about 8 years now.


Cool thanks.

For our other riders, here is a couple of sweet deals from ebay. Think I paid less than 20.00 for all, it was the shipping that cost more than the parts. On the small dump valve the tubing says bomb (bay) door/s open. The waterman valve is worth more than what I paid and with all the fittings too. What gets me is what looks like rust all over the place. I could care less about the valve, but as a complete unit, it's desirable. 

The filter is just the way I like them, fresh off the plane, including part of the plane, plus, again with #8 original aircraft fittings. (IMO)

There was an article recently where Thomson Aviation purchased 2 or 3 old fighter jets for about $5,000. The US government seized them stating there were not correctly disarmed or made usable, as Iran still had some of these jets and could use the parts. They were to be sold as scrap, Thomson had them ready to be sold for approx $50,000. 

To imagine aircraft with all the hydraulics can be sold as scrape. Never mind the electronics.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Cool thanks.
> 
> For our other riders, here is a couple of sweet deals from ebay. Think I paid less than 40.00 for all. the thing is, on the small dump valve the tubing says bomb (bay) door/s. The waterman valve is worth more than what I paid and with all the fittings too. What gets me is what looks like rust all over the place. I could care less about the valve, but as a complete unit, it's desirable.
> 
> The filter is just the way I like them, fresh off the plane, including part of the plane, plus, again with #8 original aircraft fittings. (IMO)
> 
> There was an article recently where Thomson Aviation purchased 2 or 3 old fighter jets for about $5,000. The US government seized them stating there were not correctly disarmed or made usable, as Iran still had some of these jets and could use the parts. They were to be sold as scrap, Thomson had them ready to be sold for approx $50,000.
> 
> To imagine aircraft with all the hydraulics can be sold as scrape. Never mind the electronics.


ive been wondering whats gonna happen with the B-52 parts once they are out of service (still got a good while left). then again if the pumps are as ugly as the planes, i wouldnt want anything to do with them. :roflmao:

the damn DC-3 seems like its never going to go out of service. theres warehouses with enough NOS parts to keep them running for 50+ more years (they just celebrated 75 years last year). Hard to stomach that theres a lot of NOS pumps still out there, the only problem is they all sell at aircraft prices most of the time.


----------



## 1229

rivman said:


> :rofl:


come to think of it, i was pretty close to where you live when i took this pic. :sprint:the chick driving that car "had a purdy mouf"


----------



## imgntnschgo

ttt


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TATTOO-76 said:


> because there are a lot of idiots out there.
> 
> 
> all the Pesco's that were used are prop feathering pumps, the Adel Sidewinder was a prop feathering pump too & all of them were plumbed into the engines oil supply NOT the hydraulics, thats why they look like they have tar in them when you take them apart. The Stratopowers w/Eemco Motors were used for different things, but were always plumbed into the hydraulic system (piston pumps cant run off of carbon rich oil). A lot of the Strats you see used lately were built for guided missile systems. im not sure if the guys who used this stuff 50 years ago said it was landing gear equipment to keep the real truth a secret, or if people were just ignorant to the real source. at least they get it right when talking about Adel squares and Hydro-Aire round dumps, but then again, IT SAYS "BRAKE" RIGHT THERE ON THE VALVE. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ohh and even tho its been said 1000 times, Ron Aquirre (x-sonic) wasnt the first to lift a car, Jim Logue was, AND THATS JUST ANOTHER FACT THAT HAS BEEN INCORRECT FOR MANY YEARS.


Yeah kno about the Jim Logue 56, im really into the history of kustom cars.
Last year, or more, there was this thread on here were i was tryin to explain to some dude that Ron Aguirre wasnt the 1st to run juice, and also that he wasnt hispanic/mexican, but rather of spanish origins, as in ''from Spain'' EU. It was pretty funny in a way, my screen name was dragginbonez, and i think you were tryin to beat some sense into that thread too. 

Thanx for the write up too. Intresting theory about lieing on purpose to protect the source, could make sense.


----------



## 1229

TTT for real American Made parts, no Chinese required!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edelmiro13

Still looking for one or two of these American made dumps or if I could send it to someone to get rebuilt that know about them ??


----------



## chosen one




----------



## Pescos Inc.

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT for real American Made parts, no Chinese required!!!!!!!!!!!


Its okay to use Chinese industrial fittings,


----------



## KING OF PEARL

Pescos Inc. said:


> Its okay to use Chinese industrial fittings,


:yes::yes:


----------



## pancho pistolas

dogbonekustoms said:


> Yeah kno about the Jim Logue 56, im really into the history of kustom cars.
> Last year, or more, there was this thread on here were i was tryin to explain to some dude that Ron Aguirre wasnt the 1st to run juice, and also that he wasnt hispanic/mexican, but rather of spanish origins, as in ''from Spain'' EU. It was pretty funny in a way, my screen name was dragginbonez, and i think you were tryin to beat some sense into that thread too.
> 
> Thanx for the write up too. Intresting theory about lieing on purpose to protect the source, could make sense.


 but really whats the deal on the xsonic , i personaly feel its a bad ass custom , i dont think it makes a difference basque/ spanish or whatever. the" XSONIC" the first chevy , bubble top with hydraulics , painted by Watson (see what i mean) this has been beat to death , but im a XSONIC , watson , bubbletop fan . the Ford not so much :thumbsup:


----------



## Hipstreet

:biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

Pescos Inc. said:


> Its okay to use Chinese industrial fittings,


:shh: Jack will hear you


----------



## dogbonekustoms

pancho pistolas said:


> but really whats the deal on the xsonic , i personaly feel its a bad ass custom , i dont think it makes a difference basque/ spanish or whatever. the" XSONIC" the first chevy , bubble top with hydraulics , painted by Watson (see what i mean) this has been beat to death , but im a XSONIC , watson , bubbletop fan . the Ford not so much :thumbsup:


Yeah, makes no differnce at all, agreed. Xsonic and Ron Aguirre can be credited for showin hydros to everybody, but not for being first, but for ages that what it got credited for, thats it. nothin else really.
As for the spanish thing, that some stupid shit that got on in that other thread, some guy wanted Aguirre to be hispanic at all costs even denying facts, no need to explain further i guess, i said it just to underline the "because there are a lot of idiots out there" comment that Tattoo made.


----------



## 1229

Pescos Inc. said:


> Its okay to use Chinese industrial fittings,




:sprint:


what about american made industrial fittings???????? just bought some for a setup (non-aircraft) that im building.


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> :sprint:
> 
> 
> what about american made industrial fittings???????? just bought some for a setup (non-aircraft) that im building.


Stop lying, we all know you don't mess w the modern booooshit!:facepalm:


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## implala66

got this of ebay for $75.........................


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> got this of ebay for $75.........................


that guy had 2 of those didnt he?


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> that guy had 2 of those didnt he?


yes I made him a offer of $75 shipping included, he took it, I saw that the other one was sold for the regular price, was nervous because they where untested, hooked it to a battery and it spins strong, under the flaking paint it seen that it was cleaned/blasted, it had a little tag and I think it could be said that it was rebuilt in 1980............


----------



## 41bowtie

implala66 said:


> got this of ebay for $75.........................


another good come-up he had 3 more after the 2 posted that where picked up for 50 a piece brand new inside


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Great score!


----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> another good come-up he had 3 more after the 2 posted that where picked up for 50 a piece brand new inside


if you have any of those pumpheads like the one you gave out, lmk looking for one or two...............


----------



## 41bowtie

implala66 said:


> if you have any of those pumpheads like the one you gave out, lmk looking for one or two...............


the guy who has it gets on this thread maybe if he sees this he will step upand you both can do a deal.


----------



## KERRBSS

Anyone need an accumalator?


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## dogbonekustoms

SIX1RAG said:


> Anyone need an accumalator?


Ok, what the hell is that? Look kool as fuck.


----------



## JustRite

:inout:


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> So far Ive made *1559 3D CAD drawings *(that number goes up everyday, lol), everything from pump and motor exploded views to the fittings, screws, nuts, etc that I use on setups, Ive spent couple thousand hours at it so far. I'll be posting more pics in about 2 weeks (waiting on the whole copyright thing so no one can use my drawings).
> 
> 
> Book? Maybe!! Website....definitely.


*in what ACAD? solidworks? id Love to fk with some of that. Would be dope to have a liabrary to acces for various rendering or configuring.... maybe.

Would be interesting.*


----------



## TKeeby79

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT for real American Made parts, no Chinese required!!!!!!!!!!!


I think it's time for you to post the pics of the set up you built for Rotten Apple!!

2 Pesco 777's
Custom Machined Battery Trays, Pump Tray, & Dump Mounts, 
4 Adex's & Check Valves
Custom Tanks

All Built by Tattoo-76


----------



## 1229

TKeeby79 said:


> I think it's time for you to post the pics of the set up you built for Rotten Apple!!
> 
> 2 Pesco 777's
> Custom Machined Battery Trays, Pump Tray, & Dump Mounts,
> o Adex's & Check Valves
> Custom Tanks
> 
> All Built by Tattoo-76


----------



## low4ever

There we go. Again I say its perfect. 6 batts 2 pumps, 4 adex purpose direct hard lines and still has 80% of trunk space. Amazing!!!!


----------



## edelmiro13

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Top notch set up...


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


>


It's not only the way the setup flows, the chrome, the paint...it's how clean the inside of that 70 year old motor looks. No short cuts here, very nice setup.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

serve_n_swerve said:


> It's not only the way the setup flows, the chrome, the paint...it's how clean the inside of that 70 year old motor looks. No short cuts here, very nice setup.


BTW what is that fuel rail looking piece under the pump head?


----------



## serve_n_swerve

I think I may answered my question, it's to split the fluid??? Really nice setup. Car and setup from the east coast???


----------



## LURCH63

:drama:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Found this in a late 50s early 60s popular mechanics mag. I thought it would be appreciated here.


----------



## chilango1964

TATTOO-76 said:


>





:wow::wow: Really nice set up !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

Badass setup tattoo/tkeeby that whole car turned out super clean


----------



## JustRite

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> Found this in a late 50s early 60s popular mechanics mag. I thought it would be appreciated here.


sup Dawg


----------



## JustRite

Damn Jason :h5::boink::h5: those little tanks b sexy and chit


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

JustRite said:


> sup Dawg


:wave: pm sent hahaha


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TATTOO-76 said:


> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l147/TATTOO-
> 76/Rotten%20Apple/Picture-6964.jpg





GODDAMMMNNN SUPER CLEAN


----------



## Firefly

Good shit Jason, you really did an awesome job on that!


----------



## 1229

JustRite said:


> Damn Jason :h5::boink::h5: those little tanks b sexy and chit



you like? heres a few sample pics. i can do them 3"-6" diameter any length. Fully TIG welded, tank seams are fully blended and they are pressure tested. Fittings are CNC machined to perfectly fit the radius of the tank. EVERY part is 100% Made in the USA with American made materials.










I made the fittings for the end to look like the A6 tank, the fitting is a press fit and its TIGed from the inside, so theres no visible weld on the outside.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Wow! Incredble work. 
A clear example where the work do the talkin.
Im sure dude couldnt shut the damn pumps up! Kept talkin for daaaaze


----------



## edelmiro13

TATTOO-76 said:


> you like? heres a few sample pics. i can do them 3"-6" diameter any length. Fully TIG welded, tank seams are fully blended and they are pressure tested. Fittings are CNC machined to perfectly fit the radius of the tank. EVERY part is 100% Made in the USA with American made materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the fittings for the end to look like the A6 tank, the fitting is a press fit and its TIGed from the inside, so theres no visible weld on the outside.


Do you accept Chinese money for a setup ?

Just playing man but your work looks great, if my pockets were deep I'd know where to go


----------



## milkbone

:thumbsup: GOOD WORK JASON...


----------



## green reaper

Looks nice J :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13

those are clean tanks!


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


>


You got down homie! Top Notch work!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

*What do you guys know of a PESCO EQ with 1 intel and 4 outlet?*


----------



## abelblack65

Good stuff T-76!


----------



## kevink623

Looks good jason.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

thanks for all the compliments on the setup. i'll be posting more pics soon.


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


>


 A la verga..that is a beautiful set-up...you got down Jason....


----------



## low4ever

Jason your the man bro! I'm glad to see all the hard work turn into a masterpiece. If everyone only new how much time is in this setup alone. I was glad when homie got done. I talked to him on the day of the install and he sounded like a zombie. The thing is he wanted to give Tkeeby one of the baddest setups out there and he wouldn't sleep until he did that. DEDICATION to building the best. Congrats big dog.:h5: Well executed.


----------



## rivman

All the great things everyone in here said...x2!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

Congratulations on the steup J76, you got down, came out REALLY baddass!!


----------



## rivman

DIPPINIT said:


> Congratulations on the steup J76, you got down, came out REALLY baddass!!


Who's this guy?? Lol


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Jason your the man bro! I'm glad to see all the hard work turn into a masterpiece. If everyone only new how much time is in this setup alone. I was glad when homie got done. I talked to him on the day of the install and he sounded like a zombie. The thing is he wanted to give Tkeeby one of the baddest setups out there and he wouldn't sleep until he did that. DEDICATION to building the best. Congrats big dog.:h5: Well executed.


thanks Gary, looking forward to seeing what your caddy setup looks like!!!




rivman said:


> All the great things everyone in here said...x2!!!


thanks brother, taking a break for about 10 minutes, then back on your Cutlass!!!



DIPPINIT said:


> Congratulations on the steup J76, you got down, came out REALLY baddass!!


thanks Mr Dippinit. How is everyone (by everyone, i mean Highwayman, Pesco Inc, King Of Pearl, etc, etc). :sprint:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

TATTOO-76 said:


> thanks Gary, looking forward to seeing what your caddy setup looks like!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brother, taking a break for about 10 minutes, then back on your Cutlass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Mr Dippinit. How is everyone (by everyone, i mean Highwayman, Pesco Inc, King Of Pearl, etc, etc). :sprint:


Everyone has been great. Thanks for asking. I did happen to stumble on some NOS Adel Sidewinders. I would really liek to sell them to a end user. Anyone interested let me know. Thanks.


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> thanks for all the compliments on the setup. i'll be posting more pics soon.


looks good :thumbsup:, very clean set up, when will you be debuting the new line of hydraulics????


----------



## Hydros

MR.LAC said:


> *What do you guys know of a PESCO EQ with 1 intel and 4 outlet?*


do the other four port have the same marking and the one port say something else? 

is that from a pallies catalog? Which year?


----------



## Mr Impala

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Republic-Hy...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2324163a89


----------



## 1229

custom machined "pump tray"



























custom machined "battery tray" 


















Adex dump mounts (made 2 different sizes to see what looked best, the shorter ones won)



















machined the tips of the bolts that mount the pumps to the rack (stock on the left, machined on the right) the tip is visible through the mount and stock cold formed bolt tips are ugly, so...










a little dusty in the pic...but the tips are polished to help blend in to the motor mount.


----------



## 1229




----------



## TONY MONTANA

badass work tattoo-76


----------



## RUFFCUTT

TATTOO-76 said:


>




AMAZING WORK BRO!!!!


----------



## Hydros

KING OF PEARL said:


> Everyone has been great. Thanks for asking. I did happen to stumble on some NOS Adel Sidewinders. I would really liek to sell them to a end user. Anyone interested let me know. Thanks.


I will not be using them, but I would share the education value.
Please email me with some price ranges.


----------



## Hydros

Tats, I thought I gave a postive comment on your work, but anyways, very impressive.


----------



## firme64impala

I decided to run 4 pumps instead of 2 in my setup. Sorry for the small pic I don't know how to post it actual size.


----------



## 1229

firme64impala said:


> I decided to run 4 pumps instead of 2 in my setup. Sorry for the small pic I don't know how to post it actual size.
> 
> View attachment 558901




VERY NICE!!!!!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Tattoo, that machine work is amazing, way to simplify an install. Gave me a good idea too.



firme64impala said:


> I decided to run 4 pumps instead of 2 in my setup. Sorry for the small pic I don't know how to post it actual size.
> 
> View attachment 558901


:0 Say you gonna keep them original lookin. Or minimal modding. Most beautiful ever.


----------



## green reaper

Looks good J :thumbsup:




TATTOO-76 said:


> http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy26/Tkeeby79/1961 Impala/Rotten Apples West Coast
> Tour 2012/15589C7A-BB04-4E37-9E76-AE3EA0BA0CDA-1430-000000A71A1338A9.jpg


----------



## Grimmis

TATTOO-76 said:


> custom machined "pump tray"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom machined "battery tray"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adex dump mounts (made 2 different sizes to see what looked best, the shorter ones won)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machined the tips of the bolts that mount the pumps to the rack (stock on the left, machined on the right) the tip is visible through the mount and stock cold formed bolt tips are ugly, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little dusty in the pic...but the tips are polished to help blend in to the motor mount.



Quality Work!!! :worship:


----------



## flaked85

TATTOO-76 said:


> you like? heres a few sample pics. i can do them 3"-6" diameter any length. Fully TIG welded, tank seams are fully blended and they are pressure tested. Fittings are CNC machined to perfectly fit the radius of the tank. EVERY part is 100% Made in the USA with American made materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the fittings for the end to look like the A6 tank, the fitting is a press fit and its TIGed from the inside, so theres no visible weld on the outside.


AWESOME WORK HOMIE.


----------



## Swagzilla

this thread is a thing of beauty! i love hearing my pops talk about the old days and doin what they did back in the days. this thread takes me to that same place. looking at old pictures of me crawling around Andy's in Fresno and San Jose. Pops was an innovator! Hard to believe that they actually were the first to flip a car completely over and it was with aircraft stuff!


----------



## Hydros

firme64impala said:


> I decided to run 4 pumps instead of 2 in my setup. Sorry for the small pic I don't know how to post it actual size.
> 
> View attachment 558901


open image, copy image location, inlarge


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Swagzilla said:


> this thread is a thing of beauty! i love hearing my pops talk about the old days and doin what they did back in the days. this thread takes me to that same place. looking at old pictures of me crawling around Andy's in Fresno and San Jose. Pops was an innovator! Hard to believe that they actually were the first to flip a car completely over and it was with aircraft stuff!


Pics? Flppin a car on aircraft seems weird.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

TATTOO-76 said:


> custom machined "pump tray"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom machined "battery tray"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adex dump mounts (made 2 different sizes to see what looked best, the shorter ones won)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machined the tips of the bolts that mount the pumps to the rack (stock on the left, machined on the right) the tip is visible through the mount and stock cold formed bolt tips are ugly, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little dusty in the pic...but the tips are polished to help blend in to the motor mount.





all the way live:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

firme64impala said:


> I decided to run 4 pumps instead of 2 in my setup. Sorry for the small pic I don't know how to post it actual size.
> 
> View attachment 558901



www.tinypic.com chose the 17" screen.....


----------



## Swagzilla

no pics just an old VHS but now that im thinking about it..... you might be right. the aircraft stuff might have been in the glass house. :facepalm:


----------



## low4ever

Damn Tattoo! And just to think you got so many more to do. Get to work:tongue:


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Damn Tattoo! And just to think you got so many more to do. Get to work:tongue:


:werd:


----------



## abelblack65

GREAT attention 2 d-tail TOO!


----------



## firme64impala

TATTOO-76 said:


> VERY NICE!!!!!!


Thanks Jason, I saw your setup in Vegas and it looked beautiful! I didn't know at the time that you had built it. I don't get on here much anymore after the changes to the site.


----------



## firme64impala

dogbonekustoms said:


> Tattoo, that machine work is amazing, way to simplify an install. Gave me a good idea too.
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Say you gonna keep them original lookin. Or minimal modding. Most beautiful ever.


Thanks I'm going to candy paint and chrome them.


----------



## firme64impala

Hydros said:


> open image, copy image location, inlarge


I'll try that thanks.


----------



## firme64impala

implala66 said:


> www.tinypic.com chose the 17" screen.....


Ok, so I'll have to do it from an image hosting website? I can't do it from the one on here?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

firme64impala said:


> Thanks I'm going to candy paint and chrome them.


 Make sure to post progress


----------



## rivman

low4ever said:


> Damn Tattoo! And just to think you got so many more to do. Get to work:tongue:


Yeah! What he said^^ LOL


----------



## low4ever

rivman said:


> Yeah! What he said^^ LOL


Riv you should be done soon huh? I know you are excited.hno:


----------



## rivman

low4ever said:


> Riv you should be done soon huh? I know you are excited.hno:


................


----------



## implala66

firme64impala said:


> Ok, so I'll have to do it from an image hosting website? I can't do it from the one on here?


just choose the pic from the location in your computer, choose the 17" screen and upload, in a small popup screen the it will ask you to type what's on the screen, once it's typed correctly you will get a some links, copy the one that says "forums" and paste it on you message...................


----------



## 6Deuced

Work in progress


----------



## firme64impala

implala66 said:


> just choose the pic from the location in your computer, choose the 17" screen and upload, in a small popup screen the it will ask you to type what's on the screen, once it's typed correctly you will get a some links, copy the one that says "forums" and paste it on you message...................


Thanks so much for the help. I uploaded a couple of pics to my build topic and it worked like a champ. Glad it didn't require me to register to post them.


----------



## implala66

firme64impala said:


> Thanks so much for the help. I uploaded a couple of pics to my build topic and it worked like a champ. Glad it didn't require me to register to post them.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

For those of you that have put together a 777 setup you obviously know the difficulties in making a "mirror image" symmetrical look, basically no matter what you do its impossible to make it perfectly symmetrical, the closest i found was to flip one of the pumpheads and then that pump needs to be raised 1 1/4" higher than the opposite pump at the motor mounting base. ive been playing around with all kinds of options, now with the hardlines i have this seems to be the best possible layout, not exactly symmetrical by any means and the motor mounting bases are staggered, what do ya'll think? tanks are at chromers fyi


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Saw it in person, the work is amazing!! Too bad you cant see inside the motors etc cause that is just as clean and amazing!


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> [/QUOE]
> 
> These motors didnt look this good when they came out the factory


----------



## JasonJ

TATTOO-76 said:


> you like? heres a few sample pics. i can do them 3"-6" diameter any length. Fully TIG welded, tank seams are fully blended and they are pressure tested. Fittings are CNC machined to perfectly fit the radius of the tank. EVERY part is 100% Made in the USA with American made materials.


Big ole hotdog in the back.


----------



## rivman

JasonJ said:


> Big ole hotdog in the back.


Wonder who's that is. Lol


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> Big ole hotdog in the back.


my oil tank has a first name...........


----------



## rivman

Haha. Joo better @ building setups than jokes. 

Jussayin. Lol


----------



## 1229

rivman said:


> Haha. Joo better @ building setups than jokes.
> 
> Jussayin. Lol


Lmao.


----------



## JasonJ

Oscar, Frank, and a few Peters.


----------



## 41bowtie

there still out there jut dig a little


----------



## 41bowtie

ttt


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## milkbone

rivman said:


> Haha. Joo better @ building setups than jokes.
> 
> Jussayin. Lol


 :yes:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :yes:


you dont like my jokes either?????????????????????? :finger:


----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> there still out there jut dig a little
> 
> View attachment 561783


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Pesco EQ rebuild.


what it looked like when it got here.




















bead blasted the housing (going back original green) and cleaned all the parts.




























88 needle bearings (wtf)










held in place with o-ring lube























































new gaskets










one half pressed together










more needle bearings




























both gears in place, time for more needle bearings





































replated hardware


----------



## 1229




----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> Pesco EQ rebuild.
> 
> 
> what it looked like when it got here.
> 
> 
> replated hardware


high quality rebuild, where can I find those nuts/washers (no ****) ????, need 6 for my pumpheads..............


----------



## lo4lyf

TATTOO-76 said:


> you like? heres a few sample pics. i can do them 3"-6" diameter any length. Fully TIG welded, tank seams are fully blended and they are pressure tested. Fittings are CNC machined to perfectly fit the radius of the tank. EVERY part is 100% Made in the USA with American made materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the fittings for the end to look like the A6 tank, the fitting is a press fit and its TIGed from the inside, so theres no visible weld on the outside.


what are those tanks pressure tested too? could they be used for air? can you add more ports if so?


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> high quality rebuild, where can I find those nuts/washers (no ****) ????, need 6 for my pumpheads..............


thanks, i still have to finish machining a repair part for the inlet bypass valve. i'll post pics of that once im finished.



btw, i have a lot of replated original washers and castle nuts or i can get them brand new in stainless and cad plated.


----------



## 1229

heres a Rooster that i finished up yesterday. (thanks abelblack65)


before














































after


















































































































































if anyone ever rebuilds on of these, or takes on of these apart, DO NOT lose this screw.
its a special thread (the joy of working on parts made prior to WWII)


----------



## 41bowtie

that is some beautiful work bro, wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> that is some beautiful work bro, wow! :thumbsup:


thanks bro!!


----------



## 1229

heres a couple of 777's that im dong a full restoration on (not finished, but heres some progress so far)




the teardown























































nothing like burnt carbon filled oil...










this is why ALL aircraft pumps should be rebuilt, regardless if they are NOS, used or overhaul 20 years ago...o-rings dont last forever










not a good sign when you have oil in the END CAP of the motor




























yes, this puller is pretty ugly, i made it about 8 years ago, it gets the job done (gonna make a new one on the cnc machine.......one day)










stubborn ass flat head cap screws...





































check out the OIL SOAKED field winding, not a good sign.



















nasty










burnt oil










bearing is toasted, note the dark discoloration










in the late 1930's they used solder instead of thread locking compounds (after all, thread locker wasnt really invented at that point)










solder removed










disassembled brush rigging assembly, ready for the plater and anodizer.


----------



## 1229

progress so far.


armatures cleaned and old bearings removed










new bearings installed



















pole shoes and motor cases plated and field windings varnished



















end play shims installed










bearing retainer installed










brush rigging assembly installed



















replated original hardware



















ultrasonically cleaned brushes




























stainless lock nuts on the motor mount tie bolts










looking like a motor










replated pump studs










stainless pump stud set screws





















youve seen the pump rebuilds, so im not gonna bore you with that, but heres some pics of the replated pump studs




























all coming together


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> thanks, i still have to finish machining a repair part for the inlet bypass valve. i'll post pics of that once im finished.
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i have a lot of replated original washers and castle nuts or i can get them brand new in stainless and cad plated.


they are going to get chrome plated, so what is your sugestion, new or OG??? also how much do you charge to rebuild some 777's or 525's????


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> they are going to get chrome plated, so what is your sugestion, new or OG??? also how much do you charge to rebuild some 777's or 525's????


if you are going to chrome the nuts, id suggest using acorns or even high crown acorns will work (just have to assemble the pump in a certain order to use the high crowns).


or, just buy brand new stainless castle nuts and get them polished or electro-polished (best bet).


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> progress so far.
> 
> 
> armatures cleaned and old bearings removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new bearings installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pole shoes and motor cases plated and field windings varnished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> end play shims installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bearing retainer installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brush rigging assembly installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> replated original hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultrasonically cleaned brushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless lock nuts on the motor mount tie bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking like a motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> replated pump studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless pump stud set screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youve seen the pump rebuilds, so im not gonna bore you with that, but heres some pics of the replated pump studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all coming together


Man I have to give to you, the work you are putting out with these rebuilds is impressing to say the least.


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Man I have to give to you, the work you are putting out with these rebuilds is impressing to say the least.


thanks alot Frank


----------



## 1229

heres the repair on the Pesco EQ.



someone/somehow/someway the ball for the inlet valve moved from its seat and destroy part of the inlet valve. i machined off the damaged part, made a new piece to press fit in.


removing the damaged part









drilled









reamed










making the repair insert









part of the repair insert and the reamed out original piece









more machining









finished insert









ready to press fit together









pressed together, back to the same spec as the original









ready to go together









FINISHED


----------



## 1229

not saying who, but this is a part i made for a layitlow _member_ :sprint:


----------



## rivman

That's nasty!!


----------



## milkbone

:rofl:


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> if you are going to chrome the nuts, id suggest using acorns or even high crown acorns will work (just have to assemble the pump in a certain order to use the high crowns).
> 
> 
> or, just buy brand new stainless castle nuts and get them polished or electro-polished (best bet).


cool, you didn't tell me the rebuilding price, personally I don't like how it looks with acorn, so I be buying SS castle nuts.........


----------



## rivman

serve_n_swerve said:


> Man I have to give to you, the work you are putting out with these rebuilds is impressing to say the least.


What's impressive is the sweat shop at his house w all the midgets that do all the work!:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

Shit Jason! Getting after it!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

:O
Amazing. Do you control the late with a program or you simply do your drawings in cad n then manually control the lathe. Just wondering. Doesnt change the bad ass-ness  of the final result.


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> :O
> Amazing. Do you control the late with a program or you simply do your drawings in cad n then manually control the lathe. Just wondering. Doesnt change the bad ass-ness  of the final result.


anytime i want to make a new part, i always do a 3D CAD design because sometimes things change at the last minute, that and the fact that i cant draw free hand for shit. but on this particular repair, i needed to hold some really tight tolerances or else that EQ would be just a conversation piece not an actual working part, so its nice to have a blueprint to refer to.


i do both cnc and manual machining. the eq repair part was all manual, cnc is great for making complex parts, but for holding a tight tolerance on a small one off part theres no substitute for manual machining.


----------



## 1229

rivman said:


> What's impressive is the sweat shop at his house w all the midgets that do all the work!:biggrin:


i prefer to call them little people (or elves during the Christmas holiday), but its all good. :roflmao:


----------



## lowbird

Impressive to say the least! :h5:


----------



## imgntnschgo

your rebuild on the EQ and 777's once again has blown my mind..very impressive T-76..the best on them rebuilds....


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

TATTOO-76's work is very impressive to say the least. So much attention to detail and knowledge that he is sharing with us through his lense. :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## abelblack65

Thank U for the rebuild Mr. Too!


----------



## 1229

Thank you to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TATTOO-76 said:


> anytime i want to make a new part, i always do a 3D CAD design because sometimes things change at the last minute, that and the fact that i cant draw free hand for shit. but on this particular repair, i needed to hold some really tight tolerances or else that EQ would be just a conversation piece not an actual working part, so its nice to have a blueprint to refer to.
> 
> 
> i do both cnc and manual machining. the eq repair part was all manual, cnc is great for making complex parts, but for holding a tight tolerance on a small one off part theres no substitute for manual machining.


Thanx for the reply, makes perfect sense. Im considering buying a lathe now that im movin to a shop where i can actually do work in, so all info i get is precious.


----------



## implala66

besides summit racing, where can I buy some -8an all female t fittings ?????? I also wonder if anyone know if they are only available in aluminum.................


----------



## socalconcepts

NICE WORK


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> besides summit racing, where can I buy some -8an all female t fittings ?????? I also wonder if anyone know if they are only available in aluminum.................


im working on getting all my AN fittings from a local supplier that Ive been buying from for 17 years now. They are primarily an industrial hydraulic supply company, but im tired of ordering the AN stuff from an outside source and this local place takes really good care of me. i should know more in 1-2 weeks. 

AN fittings come in aluminum, steel and stainless, i use aluminum on almost everything. the ONLY problem with real AN stuff is chroming. the threads are so close to their actual spec, chrome messes them up and parts do not fit. i prefer the look of polished aluminum or polished stainless fittings, so that dont bother me at all.


----------



## Badass93

anyone can say me what's the size port on bendix EQ(inner and outlets)?


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> anyone can say me what's the size port on bendix EQ(inner and outlets)?


Inlet is #8, outlets are #6.


----------



## Badass93

TATTOO-76 said:


> Inlet is #8, outlets are #6.


thanks tattoo!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

implala66 said:


> besides summit racing, where can I buy some -8an all female t fittings ?????? I also wonder if anyone know if they are only available in aluminum.................


Try XRP they have great AN fittings. I have some fittings from then, but I typically go after aircraft surplus stainless steel.


----------



## implala66

serve_n_swerve said:


> Try XRP they have great AN fittings. I have some fittings from then, but I typically go after aircraft surplus stainless steel.


Yeah stainless or steel would be cool to find.......


----------



## Badass93

TATTOO-76 said:


> Inlet is #8, outlets are #6.


hi tattoo-76,
i send you a pm about pesco 521(shotgun) rebuilt kit few days ago,have you see that?
i need 2...


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> yes, this is the secret to successfully rebuilding a Pesco


lunch time in Cali


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up fellas,been a long time


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Badass93 said:


> hi tattoo-76,
> i send you a pm about pesco 521(shotgun) rebuilt kit few days ago,have you see that?
> i need 2...


Do you have problems with your set up already?  Sure hope not.


----------



## MR.LAC

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> whats up fellas,been a long time


Q'vo Jaime. Where you been at homie?


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> hi tattoo-76,
> i send you a pm about pesco 521(shotgun) rebuilt kit few days ago,have you see that?
> i need 2...


just seen the PM, PM sent back.


----------



## 1229

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> whats up fellas,been a long time


whats up Jaime?


----------



## baghdady

:wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

MR.LAC said:


> Q'vo Jaime. Where you been at homie?


been here and there,tu sabes.How have you been Chapo?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TATTOO-76 said:


> whats up Jaime?


not much Jason,just checking shit out.Nice work you are putting out!


----------



## 1229

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> not much Jason,just checking shit out.Nice work you are putting out!


thanks


----------



## the GRINCH

TATTOO how you coming on those other setups we got in the works . Gonna have more of OUR work featured . At this rate when people see my name on a build they will see yours shortly after ?


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> TATTOO how you coming on those other setups we got in the works . Gonna have more of OUR work featured . At this rate when people see my name on a build they will see yours shortly after ?


???


----------



## milkbone

:h5:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :h5:


wholmoe


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> sexyman


:ugh:


----------



## KERRBSS

What needs to be done to a dump to modify it to be able to handle a higher psi? Swap spring? Any suggestions?


----------



## 6Deuced

just messing around with mock up


----------



## dogbonekustoms

i like the round pump trays, real neat, but one tank seems leanin. I hope is not one of the ports, i kno hoe easy it is to weld them off center.


----------



## 6Deuced

Ya there both not perfectly level, it's just in the mounts though, I still need to zip them off and reweld them closer together anyways, the motor end caps are about 1/8" from my MDF side panels as it is, lol 

The pic does make that right tank look like its leaning tho, I might need to "tweak" that feed line a bit.


----------



## flaco78

6Deuced said:


> just messing around with mock up


nice setup:thumbsup:a quick? for you tho do u know if u run a aircraft setup if u need the filters or are they just prefrence.


----------



## Hydros

ttt


----------



## Hydros

Hydros said:


> info on foreign dump valves? UK, German, Japan, Russian, Israel, French, etc. Specs like voltage would be of interest.
> 
> Or any unique US valves. Any for sale?


 please PM or email


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> The Pescos we use on lowriders are Propeller Feathering pumps, the 280, Rooster and 777 we all plumbed into the engines oil system, not the hydraulic system.
> 
> The info you are posting is just going to mislead people and confuse them because its entirely unrelated to what we use. Maybe that's your agenda, who knows.


What's your take on using equalizers with feathering pumps?


----------



## 1229

flaco78 said:


> nice setup:thumbsup:a quick? for you tho do u know if u run a aircraft setup if u need the filters or are they just prefrence.


Filters are not a necessity.


----------



## 6Deuced

TATTOO-76 said:


> Filters are not a necessity.


But they sure look cool and I myself would be disappointed if I saw an aircraft setup without them.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

tattoo, good shit


----------



## flaco78

TATTOO-76 said:


> Filters are not a necessity.


thanx



6Deuced said:


> But they sure look cool and I myself would be disappointed if I saw an aircraft setup without them.


uffin:


----------



## Airborne

ttt for some chit about to hit the street!


----------



## Hate Breeders

:wave:


----------



## The Scientist

TATTOO-76 said:


>


looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

The Scientist said:


> looks great:thumbsup:


Thanks Fletch


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## Airborne

Jason, Any new chit?


----------



## JasonJ

Airborne said:


> Jason, Any new chit?


Yea... what he said.


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Jason, Any new chit?





JasonJ said:


> Yea... what he said.


i got about 150-200 new pics, just need to sit still long enough to resize them. :inout:


----------



## Badass93

supp tattoo-76 i send you a pm...


----------



## Bootykit63

:inout:


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> i got about 150-200 new pics, just need to sit still long enough to resize them. :inout:


:h5:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## Hipstreet

TATTOO-76 said:


> heres the repair on the Pesco EQ.
> 
> 
> 
> someone/somehow/someway the ball for the inlet valve moved from its seat and destroy part of the inlet valve. i machined off the damaged part, made a new piece to press fit in.
> 
> 
> removing the damaged part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drilled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making the repair insert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of the repair insert and the reamed out original piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more machining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished insert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to press fit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pressed together, back to the same spec as the original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to go together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED




I got a few of those laying around , are they getting hard to come by?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

dang it! What else you have layin around?


----------



## 1229

Hipstreet said:


> I got a few of those laying around , are they getting hard to come by?


now you are just showing off, lmao. nice pic. especially the rear half of that rooster!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hipstreet

TATTOO-76 said:


> now you are just showing off, lmao. nice pic. especially the rear half of that rooster!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah, maybe a little


----------



## Hipstreet

TATTOO-76 said:


>




I haven't been on here for a while and missed this one , WOW!! FUCK yeah! nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Hipstreet said:


> I haven't been on here for a while and missed this one , WOW!! FUCK yeah! nice work:thumbsup:


thanks sir.


----------



## 41bowtie

tTt


----------



## abelblack65

Nice collection Albert!


----------



## Airborne

where's them pics Jason!?


----------



## Volv_lo

Good Morning!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Volv_lo, im guessin you have/had a juiced volvo? If so, can i see pics? 
sorry for the thread-jack guys.


----------



## 1229

Sorry guys. I will post pics sometime soon. I got the flu and its kicking my ass.


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> Sorry guys. I will post pics sometime soon. I got the flu and its kicking my ass.


You don't have time to be sick homie....

























JK, get well homie


----------



## MR.LAC

Homie toshi set-up


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Really like the plumbing/valves assembly :thumbsup:
What are those motors thou? One on the right looks like a modern unit ????


----------



## MR.LAC

280 pesco pumps and leece neville motors


----------



## 909vert63

MR.LAC said:


> Homie toshi set-up


:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

More info on those motors? And how you mated them to the pumps?
If it aint ''secrets of the trade'' material of course 

Btw, is it Local Hero Toshi??


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> More info on those motors? And how you mated them to the pumps?
> If it aint ''secrets of the trade'' material of course
> 
> Btw, is it Local Hero Toshi??


That's the most common of the 280 motors. Over half of the 280's came with LN motors. 


(Leece Neville is now known as Prestolite Electric)


----------



## rivman

Right!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Yeah, pretty clear im no expert ah:roflmao:

Maybe is the color throwin me off dunno.


----------



## abelblack65

Nice set-up Mr lac; Wuts it going in


----------



## JustRite

dogbonekustoms said:


> Yeah, pretty clear im no expert ah:roflmao:
> 
> Maybe is the color throwin me off dunno.


yeah,the body painted silver or grey is throwing the eye off a little....looks cool tho


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> Sorry guys. I will post pics sometime soon. I got fundi licking my ass.



WTF :barf::barf:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> WTF :barf::barf:


you sir, are gross.


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> Sorry guys. I will post pics sometime soon. *I got the flu and its kicking my ass*.


:banghead:


----------



## Airborne

ttt for some more pics from Jason!


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> ttt for some more pics from Jason!


still feeling like shit. flu turned into something even nastier (my fault for not completely resting, lesson learned).


----------



## FoxCustom

Just picked up this Adel a month or so ago and I'm just getting around to adding it to my 280 setup... 










Just to check, the candle is not supposed to have that black paint/coating around the top it, right? After looking at some pics of other squares, I haven't really seen it before, but I could be wrong.


----------



## implala66

anyone has the part # for this filters ?????


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Hi, Can anyone tell me what these are and what they're worth? I have two of the black ones, the other black one is cleaner but missing the tag. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. M


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> Sorry guys. I will post pics sometime soon.


:roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

It's alive!!!!


----------



## REYXTC

Holy fuck!!!!


----------



## 1229

MR.LAC said:


> It's alive!!!!


:fool2:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :roflmao:


:facepalm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

:O


----------



## low4ever

MR.LAC said:


> It's alive!!!!


:wow::h5:


----------



## Firefly

That's looking killer Chapo!


----------



## 41bowtie

MR.LAC said:


> It's alive!!!!


looks good, here are some baby pics of that setup.


----------



## implala66

MR.LAC said:


> It's alive!!!!


Congratulations Danny on the best hydraulic set up for Las Vegas Super Show 2013, too bad it couldn't make it this year or it would of taken that award, Mike did an awsome job on this set up.................... :thumbsup:


----------



## dlvanommen

This is my Bendix pump build. I have read in the in the past of how these pumps will not lift cars so I experimented .Hooked up a stock pump straight out of the bag with 36 volts and 10 in big red type cyls all plumbing AN 8 and the rear end of the ol 64 only lifted up half way so pump was removed and slight changes and tweeks were made and O yes the rear of the 64 now moves very well all the way up. So I can say that these will work .


----------



## 1229

dlvanommen said:


> This is my Bendix pump build. I have read in the in the past of how these pumps will not lift cars so I experimented .Hooked up a stock pump straight out of the bag with 36 volts and 10 in big red type cyls all plumbing AN 8 and the rear end of the ol 64 only lifted up half way so pump was removed and slight changes and tweeks were made and O yes the rear of the 64 now moves very well all the way up. So I can say that these will work .
> 
> View attachment 588294
> View attachment 588295
> View attachment 588296
> View attachment 588297
> View attachment 588298
> View attachment 588299
> View attachment 588300
> View attachment 588301
> View attachment 588302


did you try it on the front?


----------



## dlvanommen

*Bendix pump build.*



TATTOO-76 said:


> did you try it on the front?[/QUOTE Will be rebuilding front end soon and then will install the bendix for front again will sport AN # 8 hoses & fittings 8 in pro hopper cyls I expect it will pick up front end as all my 280s do.


----------



## 1229

dlvanommen said:


> TATTOO-76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you try it on the front?[/QUOTE Will be rebuilding front end soon and then will install the bendix for front again will sport AN # 8 hoses & fittings 8 in pro hopper cyls I expect it will pick up front end as all my 280s do.
> 
> 
> 
> A 280 is a lot more pressure than the Bendix. Good luck, keep us posted. I'm a skeptic, especially if it barely lifted the rear, the front takes a lot more power to lift. I know a guy who tried the Bendix and used the 2" OD cylinders and the front wouldn't budge. But anything is possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

TTMFT


----------



## Badass93

39 aircraft setup part 2 from France,i have added 2 accus,new tanks,bendix EQ...the ride is better now!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Bad ass!


----------



## calitos62

Badass93 said:


> 39 aircraft setup part 2 from France,i have added 2 accus,new tanks,bendix EQ...the ride is better now!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> 39 aircraft setup part 2 from France,i have added 2 accus,new tanks,bendix EQ...the ride is better now!


awesome. i'll put together those rebuild kits ASAP so you can do away with the oil pan!!!!


----------



## JustRite

Badass93 said:


> 39 aircraft setup part 2 from France,i have added 2 accus,new tanks,bendix EQ...the ride is better now!


----------



## Joost....

Thats a very interesting looking setup Badass93, did you build it? Got some pics? Id love to see it all done!


----------



## Badass93

Joost.... said:


> Thats a very interesting looking setup Badass93, did you build it? Got some pics? Id love to see it all done!


yes its a homemade setup,i have found all the parts apart that i need before to have the car...so i have restored all these parts.
look my new signature to see some pics of build-up.


----------



## Joost....

Seen the pics at the french forum, i like it. Clean and simple. The honor of having build the first European Aircraft setup goes to you then, you beat me by a few weeks


----------



## Wizzard

Badass93 said:


> 39 aircraft setup part 2 from France,i have added 2 accus,new tanks,bendix EQ...the ride is better now!


Love the sound of that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

anyone have 3 matching zig zag or 90 slow downs for sale


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Sweet PESCOs in a Bomb :thumbsup:



Badass93 said:


> 39 aircraft setup part 2 from France,i have added 2 accus,new tanks,bendix EQ...the ride is better now!


----------



## Badass93

thanks george.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Hey! I looked at your build on the french forum. Bad ass man. really LOL
I didnt realize you used dispoable welding bottles at first, i have saved a few during the years for this exact purpose haha Why did you get rid of them in the end?

The car is real good shape too i see. But whats the next step?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mr Impala Give me a call on the slow downs


----------



## Badass93

dogbonekustoms said:


> Hey! I looked at your build on the french forum. Bad ass man. really LOL
> I didnt realize you used dispoable welding bottles at first, i have saved a few during the years for this exact purpose haha Why did you get rid of them in the end?
> 
> The car is real good shape too i see. But whats the next step?


thanks bro!
because i was only when i do the video,new video with freshly painted og GM artillery wheels during a cruising very soon i hope...
next step will be to take off the motor and do the frame off,its time to kick ass the rust!


----------



## calitos62

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

Badass, please check PM.


----------



## Hydros

implala66 said:


> Congratulations Danny on the best hydraulic set up for Las Vegas Super Show 2013, too bad it couldn't make it this year or it would of taken that award, Mike did an awsome job on this set up.................... :thumbsup:


*dlvanommen *Please see PM


----------



## Hydros

dlvanommen said:


> This is my Bendix pump build. I have read in the in the past of how these pumps will not lift cars so I experimented .Hooked up a stock pump straight out of the bag with 36 volts and 10 in big red type cyls all plumbing AN 8 and the rear end of the ol 64 only lifted up half way so pump was removed and slight changes and tweeks were made and O yes the rear of the 64 now moves very well all the way up. So I can say that these will work .


Not first hand knowledge, but I see where these pumps put out 600 PSI to 1,500 PSI
I don't have the part number, but it appears to be the 3 1/2 GPM rated at 1 1/2 HP type.

If this is the correct power pack, and if it is in the best condition, I can see it lifting the front end, using 1 3/8" I.D. cylinders.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Not first hand knowledge, but I see where these pumps put out 600 PSI to 1,500 PSI
> I don't have the part number, but it appears to be the 3 1/2 GPM rated at 1 1/2 HP type.
> 
> If this is the correct power pack, and if it is in the best condition, I can see it lifting the front end, using 1 3/8" I.D. cylinders.


1 3/8 ID? That a small cylinder.....for aircraft.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> 1 3/8 ID? That a small cylinder.....for aircraft.


I am not really clear about todays pumps, I have used 280, 777 and a high pressure oil pumps (rated at 1000 PSI)

Both got up on the original chrome jets, which, I think, are 1 1/8" This was to the nose on a 71 Monte. I still have them and if needed I'll recheck the ID

Once I get the mounted tank in the hopper, I plan to test several Pescos including that one I bought on ebay. (It's the one shown on youtube being pressure tested). I am sure 1,900 PSI will work fine and maybe even install the skinnys at just 1" ID. to prove a correctly rebuilt 777 can and does kick. am thinking riders might want to have their pumps re-built by the same company, just can't seem to find a reason to recall what company it was. (....... JK......)

Someone at sometime, needs to prove once and for all and at 100% that small ID cylinders will work with aircraft pumps, if these pumps can be tested to put out at least 1,200 PSI, then IMO 1 3/8" ID will work, if not 1 1/8"


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> I am not really clear about todays pumps, I have used 280, 777 and a high pressure oil pumps (rated at 1000 PSI)
> 
> Both got up on the original chrome jets, which, I think, are 1 1/8" This was to the nose on a 71 Monte. I still have them and if needed I'll recheck the ID
> 
> Once I get the mounted tank in the hopper, I plan to test several Pescos including that one I bought on ebay. (It's the one shown on youtube being pressure tested). I am sure 1,900 PSI will work fine and maybe even install the skinnys at just 1" ID. to prove a correctly rebuilt 777 can and does kick. am thinking riders might want to have their pumps re-built by the same company, just can't seem to find a reason to recall what company it was. (....... JK......)
> 
> Someone at sometime, needs to prove once and for all and at 100% that small ID cylinders will work with aircraft pumps, if these pumps can be tested to put out at least 1,200 PSI, then IMO 1 3/8" ID will work, if not 1 1/8"


Good luck, proving the already proven, lol.


----------



## milkbone

:drama:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :drama:


waddup ******?


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> 1 3/8 ID? That a small cylinder.....for aircraft.





TATTOO-76 said:


> Good luck, proving the already proven, lol.



Damn, got me again, I thought you meant 1 3/8" ID, not 1 3/8" stroke.










--JK--


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Damn, got me again, I thought you meant 1 3/8" ID, not 1 3/8" stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --JK--


this is how i tested it...


about 10 years ago (i remember because my dog was 1, he is now 11), a friend of mine had a 94 caddy sitting in his shop, with the setup removed, but still had cylinders and hoses. the cylinders were skinnys from showtime. i hooked up a 777 with an adex check valve, delta dump and a small tank. used 2 group 31's and the car wouldnt lift the front as is, once i tightened the pressure relief in, the car lifted, dumped, lifted, over and over, no issues. i would have made a really cool youtube video for bragging rights and posted it all over some really cool websites, but youtube wasnt invented then...so fortunately, i have an eidetic memory.

_carrying on...._ i tried the same thing with an R280, no lift, just a pump running and fluid recirculating from the pressure side back to the return side. since there is no external adjustment on the R280, that was that. ----------> fast forward 10 years, i can get 1500 psi out of an R280 with a very simple mod (the pressure relief is factory set at 1200psi). it basically turns the R280 into a 280 (but flows better because the ports are twice as big). 1500 psi still isnt much and with a pump that seals between its pump halves with a gasket, too much pressure isnt a good thing. gaskets can only take so much before they give (which is why pumps from the 50's were designed with o-rings, think of it as an evolutionary learning curve of hydraulics). ive had a pressure gauge easily hit 2400+ psi with a 777, and they will work with skinnys, but work MUCH better with a 1.625" ID cylinder, the pump doesnt have to work as hard. trying to full small cylinders with a high volume pump is like trying to piss with a firm grip around your dick, its not a very healthy thing to do and in fact its stupid.

theres a 58 with Pesco R280's in it (a very well known car). he said the rear has standard cylinders, the front has the big 2" OD cylinders. and anytime someone sits in the back seat, the rear wont lift, so thats enough proof for me. besides, given that these pumps are 70+ years old now, why make them work harder than they need to? bigger OD = a happy laid back pump that doesnt have to work its ass off just so some asshole can say they made it work.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> this is how i tested it...
> 
> 
> about 10 years ago (i remember because my dog was 1, he is now 11), a friend of mine had a 94 caddy sitting in his shop, with the setup removed, but still had cylinders and hoses. the cylinders were skinnys from showtime. i hooked up a 777 with an adex check valve, delta dump and a small tank. used 2 group 31's and the car wouldnt lift the front as is, once i tightened the pressure relief in, the car lifted, dumped, lifted, over and over, no issues. i would have made a really cool youtube video for bragging rights and posted it all over some really cool websites, but youtube wasnt invented then...so fortunately, i have an eidetic memory.
> 
> carrying on.... i tried the same thing with an R280, no lift, just a pump running and fluid recirculating from the pressure side back to the return side. since there is no external adjustment on the R280, that was that. ----------> fast forward 10 years, i can get 1500 psi out of an R280 with a very simple mod (the pressure relief is factory set at 1200psi). it basically turns the R280 into a 280 (but flows better because the ports are twice as big). 1500 psi still isnt much and with a pump that seals between its pump halves with a gasket, too much pressure isnt a good thing. gaskets can only take so much before they give (which is why pumps from the 50's were designed with o-rings, think of it as an evolutionary learning curve of hydraulics). ive had a pressure gauge easily hit 2400+ psi with a 777, and they will work with skinnys, but work MUCH better with a 1.625" ID cylinder, the pump doesnt have to work as hard. trying to full small cylinders with a high volume pump is like trying to piss with a firm grip around your dick, its not a very healthy thing to do and in fact its stupid.
> 
> theres a 58 with Pesco R280's in it (a very well known car). he said the rear has standard cylinders, the front has the big 2" OD cylinders. and anytime someone sits in the back seat, the rear wont lift, so thats enough proof for me. besides, given that these pumps are 70+ years old now, why make them work harder than they need to? bigger OD = a happy laid back pump that doesnt have to work its ass off just so some asshole can say they made it work.


 
Your replies and comments place you in a league above most others here on LIL. That's what I call a rely/comment. All good info, except the "Pissing with a firm grip around your dick" (If you were Jack, I'd go to town on that one).

-Speaking of eidetic memory, there was a time here on LIL, that for some reason, some people appeared to push 2" IDs, that they were needed to even make a pesco work. And IMO, are still being pushed as needed. This is more BS miss-information. Checking back in the LIL archives may bring up fellow LIL members that made such statements.

--Only now--, you are the first person to ever have a reasonable reply to use 2", --Good work.--
POINT, having large cut-outs on an oldie because someone tells you you need it, is a invalid statement. No need to butcher a frame needlessly,

however,

your POINT on allowing the motor to run with less stress is a refreshing thought and should be passed on. 2" IDs should not be a "need to" or "must have" but as an option for those that do not know.

Anyways, I'd truly like a signed First Edition of your book.

So, you, have indeed proved small ID's cylinders do work, right? The part about an "ass-hole" proving something is somewhat troublesome.






--- JK--- on that last sentence.


----------



## 1229

Do you really think a 2" hole is worse than a 1.5 or 1.75" hole?


At that point, you're cutting a hole in a classic that never existed.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> Do you really think a 2" hole is worse than a 1.5 or 1.75" hole?
> At that point, you're cutting a hole in a classic that never existed.


2 and 1/4" cut outs on a classic?? What is this world coming to? Heck, I'd make my cuts as small as possible, but oblong, over cutting is just sad. I never really measured the OD, but I am guessing a 2" ID is something like 2 1/4" I never cut out anything over 1 1/8" ID, Maybe, just can't recall, ("eidetic memory" does not apply here when you'r drinking and cutting at the same time) 

A point to make is that around my time, there were no large ID cylinders. I have seen and done larger cutouts using aircraft cylinders. But these were all cuts to the booty. So I am not clear about your reply, what gives?


----------



## JustRite

:|


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> 2 and 1/4" cut outs on a classic?? What is this world coming to? Heck, I'd make my cuts as small as possible, but oblong, over cutting is just sad. I never really measured the OD, but I am guessing a 2" ID is something like 2 1/4" I never cut out anything over 1 1/8" ID, Maybe, just can't recall, ("eidetic memory" does not apply here when you'r drinking and cutting at the same time)
> 
> A point to make is that around my time, there were no large ID cylinders. I have seen and done larger cutouts using aircraft cylinders. But these were all cuts to the booty. So I am not clear about your reply, what gives?


i hope like hell no one is cutting a 2 1/4" hole for a 2" cylinders.



not sure what "your time" was, but i know guys who were doing this in the 60's and 70's, they used big cylinders with homemade donuts and homemade spring cups, seen pics.......you got any pics?


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> i hope like hell no one is cutting a 2 1/4" hole for a 2" cylinders.
> 
> not sure what "your time" was, but i know guys who were doing this in the 60's and 70's, they used big cylinders with homemade donuts and homemade spring cups, seen pics.......you got any pics?


Ahh margaritaville... that's a 2" ID with a 1/8" casing, with 1/8" on each side = 2 and 1/4" OD, or am I also in margaritaville?

They/we where also using whats were called HATS, This might have been the reason to use donuts, so the cut is less in OD.

What has me puzzled is where are other fellow members joining in on the topic. It's not drama time, it's questions and answers, from one that has hands on, and a historian. As long as the facts are correct, there is no difference, and should be no animosity between scholars. 

No on the pics, seeing it yes. (eidetic memory)


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Ahh margaritaville... that's a 2" ID with a 1/8" casing, with 1/8" on each side = 2 and 1/4" OD, or am I also in margaritaville?
> 
> They/we where also using whats were called HATS, This might have been the reason to use donuts, so the cut is less in OD.
> 
> What has me puzzled is where are other fellow members joining in on the topic. It's not drama time, it's questions and answers, from one that has hands on, and a historian. As long as the facts are correct, there is no difference, and should be no animosity between scholars.
> 
> No on the pics, seeing it yes. (eidetic memory)


no one said 2" ID, its 2" OD. the cylinders i use are .1875" wall DOM, honed tubing.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> no one said 2" ID, its 2" OD. the cylinders i use are .1875" wall DOM, honed tubing.


I have no reason not to ask questions, do you mean that when we see someone advertizing 2" cylinders, they are stating 2" OD?

.1875,? too early for me, what's that in ID?


----------



## Hydros

Now LIL members, J is one to something here, if you have a pump that puts out 1,900 PSI, and use large ID cylinders, then you will never need that full PSI from the pump. If you keep your volts down, and don't hop. SO it makes sense not to have a thick walled casing. 

Now using epileptic memory,  we did have aircraft cylinders that had a metal casing and I'd say approx 1/16" or maybe 3/32" wall thickness. These worked without blowing even when hopping, and where approx 1 and 1/8" ID, -I am guessing the 3x factor played a part. (This is going into my book.)


----------



## 1229

Lmao.


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## Hydros

What we have here is a find on ebay, rated at 3,000 PSI, cost was $15.00 free shipping. The reason for this post is to brag a little, but mainly let riders know, that if they take their time, and know what to do and not do, you can get some great finds.








If you buy a pump head and motor separately, it may cost you $150.00, check valves approx $10.00, dump valves approx $75. 
I have not found any early aircraft slow downs. Most times it's the fittings that will cost you in time and in money if you put together a setup piece by piece. 

Yes you do take a chance buying junk, and the ebay seller to watch out for is "aircraftstock" never let on you are a Lowrider, they pretty much have shown little respect for fellow riders. 

Now someone at some time may say $150.00 used and untested Pesco is just stupid, and that they can buy them all day for less, well, then sell them. I do not know the going price for say a used untested 777, And IMO, this is what your are going to get if you purchase here on LIL, a pump with no proof or performance. You have to take the sellers word. Or have the seller video the pumps pressure, sound and look for any leaks or a leak down test if possible. You do not need to max out the pump pressure when testing, Just make sure it puts out what it's rated at. Then, pay with paypal and then you retest them yourself, to verity you are getting what was shown in the video. 

As for dump valves, always make sure they click, and don't rattle when you shake them. Then look for any cracks. I'll give some tips on buying aircraft parts on a video and provide a link. 

Make sure to make note about them being untested, you find them at a swapmeets/surplus store, I kinda got the feeling, you will get them in AS-IS condition, you just don't have to pay postage. 

I can only think of one person here on LIL that might be worth buying from on a regular basis, thing is, I have never seen them sell any pumps here on LIL. 

Before, during and after the "drama" starts, (and it will) was this info helpful to anyone?


----------



## Hydros

TTT


----------



## 1229

WOW...:roflmao:



:inout:


----------



## Hydros

TTT


----------



## implala66

:|


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

dlvanommen said:


> This is my Bendix pump build. I have read in the in the past of how these pumps will not lift cars so I experimented .Hooked up a stock pump straight out of the bag with 36 volts and 10 in big red type cyls all plumbing AN 8 and the rear end of the ol 64 only lifted up half way so pump was removed and slight changes and tweeks were made and O yes the rear of the 64 now moves very well all the way up. So I can say that these will work .
> 
> View attachment 588294
> View attachment 588295
> View attachment 588296
> View attachment 588297
> View attachment 588298
> View attachment 588299
> View attachment 588300
> View attachment 588301
> View attachment 588302


very nice set up :thumbsup: i have a pair of the same pump nos, let me know how it goes trying to lift the front


----------



## dlvanommen

Your pumps are lookin good ! In fact they look new. The pump you saw in my pics was installed in my 64 last week this time I gave it 24 v went up with no problem. That pump I got used I have not went through it I know it has some miles on it. The only thing I did was a lil tweeking to the pump head no problem on 24 v still want to do a little more tweeking to the rear pump.The pump I have for the front is new and I also tweeked it will install after I rebuild the front end. Your pumps my need a little tweeking I know they say 600 psi on the tag but in the old advertizements it says 600 - 1500 the unit is capable when equiped with the correct coresponding compression spring but this can be overcome ill keep you posted.


----------



## 1229

dlvanommen said:


> Your pumps are lookin good ! In fact they look new. The pump you saw in my pics was installed in my 64 last week this time I gave it 24 v went up with no problem. That pump I got used I have not went through it I know it has some miles on it. The only thing I did was a lil tweeking to the pump head no problem on 24 v still want to do a little more tweeking to the rear pump.The pump I have for the front is new and I also tweeked it will install after I rebuild the front end. Your pumps my need a little tweeking I know they say 600 psi on the tag but in the old advertizements it says 600 - 1500 the unit is capable when equiped with the correct coresponding compression spring but this can be overcome ill keep you posted.


@1500 psi, those will lift a car very easily, even at just 1000-1200 they will work. Keep us updated on the front setup.


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

thanks *dlvanommen*  keep us posted


----------



## dlvanommen

Will do. Thats the 1st dart ive seen lowerd looks good,good on gas ,and that slant 6 was the best 6 at the time they seem to run forever! Friend of mine about 35 years ago used to cruz in a 65 Sport Fury it was dropped arround ,skirted that car looked bad ass.Dont see many mopars low riden .Also enjoyed seeing 63 reminds me of all I had to do to my 64,rust floor pans everything im almost done! just got to many irons in the fire to many projects ( Hydraulics , Harleys & Indians ) Kickers only. And O yes Ill keep you guys posted


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

Sounds cool, cant wait to see your 64 and some of your other projects you should make a build thread:yes:


----------



## lowdeville

Are the o rings etc on 777 pump heads standard sizes that can be bought at a parts jobber?


----------



## Vegasdog

can u give me a price on 3 of those tanks and 3 pesco 777 pumps if possible or call me 7023302375


----------



## 1229

lowdeville said:


> Are the o rings etc on 777 pump heads standard sizes that can be bought at a parts jobber?


all except two, the ones that go on the shaft bearings inside the pump were proprietary to Pesco. i had a company make them for me, paid for a mold, etc. but honestly, you dont need them. some pumps dont even have o-ring grooves (none of the Pesco shotguns have them), some 777's dont have them. all it did was help direct fluid onto the pump shaft to keep it lubricated during long periods of use (exceeding 2 minutes of use).




update on rebuild kits: i did some test gaskets today using the new gasket dies and all gaskets fit perfectly. i will post some pics tonight. should have kits together in the next couple weeks.


----------



## 1229

so i did a test run today to make sure the gasket dies were correct. only material i had was a piece of Garlock (and im waiting on the aluminum for the pump body gaskets) but the fit is all i needed to see.


----------



## 1229

also did some new tanks last week, the 2 smaller ones are at the powder coater now, I'll post pics when I get them back.


i offset the feed fitting .875" back to give a little more clearance between the tank and the dump.







































theres just something satisfying about machining your own parts!!!!


----------



## dlvanommen

Hey Tattoo I have a Gillman motor with a Pesco pump head no info tag on the head I can tell you it has 6 studs I know the 280 s have 8 studs. Question will you be getting pump head gaskets for this 6 stud pump head? This pump looks like a Big Mama pesco the frame mounts ,elect connect and dimentions are the same exept this pump head again has 6 studs Ill be needing a gasket kit real soon the one in it leaks a little and its alu.Any help will be welcome .Thanx


----------



## 1229

dlvanommen said:


> Hey Tattoo I have a Gillman motor with a Pesco pump head no info tag on the head I can tell you it has 6 studs I know the 280 s have 8 studs. Question will you be getting pump head gaskets for this 6 stud pump head? This pump looks like a Big Mama pesco the frame mounts ,elect connect and dimentions are the same exept this pump head again has 6 studs Ill be needing a gasket kit real soon the one in it leaks a little and its alu.Any help will be welcome .Thanx


Send me some pics I will see what type it is and make the gasket.


----------



## dlvanommen

Will do . Thanx.


----------



## Hydros

*dlvanommen

*Tats reminded me of something I learned in auto shop 101, use a thicker oil to get/keep the pressure up. Try that on your older used pump. LMK- LUK

Also, something to make note of, turning gears too slow will allow a lot of bleed, up the volts RPM and this is less noticeable, I can't say if using thicker oil and higher volts for worn gears is a good thing. But one or the other may help.

I have this oil additive, slick, sticks and thick as can be, I use drops of this stuff via a toothpick, Stuff is great. We used to add it to old worn out engines, most times it worked.


----------



## Badass93

good job tattoo-76 like always!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking very precise Jason!! :thumbsup: 


TATTOO-76 said:


> so i did a test run today to make sure the gasket dies were correct. only material i had was a piece of Garlock (and im waiting on the aluminum for the pump body gaskets) but the fit is all i needed to see.


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> also did some new tanks last week, the 2 smaller ones are at the powder coater now, I'll post pics when I get them back.
> 
> 
> i offset the feed fitting .875" back to give a little more clearance between the tank and the dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres just something satisfying about machining your own parts!!!!


good work Jason, makes things easier when it's done right........................... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> good job tattoo-76 like always!!!





TKeeby79 said:


> Looking very precise Jason!! :thumbsup:





implala66 said:


> good work Jason, makes things easier when it's done right........................... :thumbsup:


THANKS, im trying hard to get caught back up (im almost always behind anyway, but being sick for almost a month really hurt, lol).


----------



## dlvanommen

After being out of this aircraft hydraulic stuff for the last 30 something years Im glad people are specializing in the aircraft hydraulic hardware. Did not know it had such a following I think its great!!! And to think my old 280s still work even with all dust and grime on them. All I can say is thanx people.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> also did some new tanks last week, the 2 smaller ones are at the powder coater now, I'll post pics when I get them back.
> 
> 
> i offset the feed fitting .875" back to give a little more clearance between the tank and the dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres just something satisfying about machining your own parts!!!!


jebus man! That is some work right there!


----------



## Airborne

ttt for more pics from the Pesco Whisperer! (Jason btw)


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

Airborne said:


> ttt for more pics from the Pesco Whisperer! (Jason btw)


tattoo-76 does some real inspiring work cant wait to see more pics


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> also did some new tanks last week, the 2 smaller ones are at the powder coater now, I'll post pics when I get them back.
> 
> 
> i offset the feed fitting .875" back to give a little more clearance between the tank and the dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres just something satisfying about machining your own parts!!!!


now thems some sweet tanks


----------



## 1229

TTT for American made parts!!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TTT for pride in craftsmanship


----------



## Kiloz

Im looking to pick up a car with a aircraft setup
it has 2two Pesco 777 pumps and four batteries. 
I was told that aircraft setups should only be used on 100% show cars and you shouldn't cruise on Pesco pumps by some local people. 
Please give me feed back.


----------



## 1229

Kiloz said:


> Im looking to pick up a car with a aircraft setup
> it has 2two Pesco 777 pumps and four batteries.
> I was told that aircraft setups should only be used on 100% show cars and you shouldn't cruise on Pesco pumps by some local people.
> Please give me feed back.


Someone has misinformed you.


----------



## Kiloz

TATTOO-76 said:


> Someone has misinformed you.


:thumbsup: Thanks! Thats what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Pescos Inc.

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT for American made parts!!!!


And sight glasses and catch jars


----------



## Hydros

Kiloz said:


> Im looking to pick up a car with a aircraft setup
> it has 2two Pesco 777 pumps and four batteries.
> I was told that aircraft setups should only be used on 100% show cars and you shouldn't cruise on Pesco pumps by some local people.
> Please give me feed back.


Yeah, just that, Loco People.


----------



## Kiloz

Hydros said:


> Yeah, just that, Loco People.


:werd:


----------



## Kiloz

What cylinders work best with aircraft setups?


----------



## 1229

Kiloz said:


> What cylinders work best with aircraft setups?


these are the best out there for now.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> these are the best out there for now.


I need to sell a kidney so I can grab a sett of these! God damn bro, all I can think of to say!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Danmmmm .... Jason u really know ur shit!!!!!!


----------



## Kiloz

TATTOO-76 said:


> these are the best out there for now.


Price?



Airborne said:


> I need to sell a kidney so I can grab a sett of these! God damn bro, all I can think of to say!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Kiloz said:


> Im looking to pick up a car with a aircraft setup
> it has 2two Pesco 777 pumps and four batteries.
> I was told that aircraft setups should only be used on 100% show cars and you shouldn't cruise on Pesco pumps by some local people.
> Please give me feed back.



Probably the same guys that will tell you that if it doesnt roll on 100 spokes and hit back bumper is not a lowrider. :run:


----------



## Kiloz

dogbonekustoms said:


> Probably the same guys that will tell you that if it doesnt roll on 100 spokes and hit back bumper is not a lowrider. :run:


:werd: as long as roll with no big reoccurring issues, I'm happy. Thanks to all of my aircraft riders!


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> these are the best out there for now.


how much shipped


----------



## Wizzard

TATTOO-76 said:


> these are the best out there for now.


Did you make theese? 
PM me price on 4 just like those.
THanks.


----------



## 1229

Wizzard said:


> Did you make theese?
> PM me price on 4 just like those.
> THanks.


i didnt make that set, but i am making my own line soon.


----------



## implala66

Wizzard said:


> Did you make theese?
> PM me price on 4 just like those.
> THanks.





slo said:


> how much shipped





Kiloz said:


> Price?





Airborne said:


> I need to sell a kidney so I can grab a sett of these! God damn bro, all I can think of to say!


I had 2 sets raw and had a hard time selling them, finally ended up trading them ........................... hit up Dreamer62 he might still have some.




implala66 said:


> for sale 8" sideport cylinders, the diameter is about 2", $190 for a pair or $365 for all four, shipping is included, buyer is responsable for paypal fees.............................


----------



## Dreamer62

I have 1 set of 8's and 1 set of 10's a customer didn't end up picking up. I can have sets in a reasonable amount of time, but i only get them raw for now. Let me know what sizes you are looking for. PM for more info and pricing. 

Thanks


----------



## Wizzard

TATTOO-76 said:


> i didnt make that set, but i am making my own line soon.


O.K. Cool, I really like your work.



Dreamer62 said:


> I have 1 set of 8's and 1 set of 10's a customer didn't end up picking up. I can have sets in a reasonable amount of time, but i only get them raw for now. Let me know what sizes you are looking for. PM for more info and pricing.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Hydros

Are those the cylinders Mike sells?


----------



## Dreamer62

Well Mike never bought them, but these are the one's he would have bought. He has sent me a few people. I have been doing ok thus far, I have been meeting the minimums and placing orders. I only sell them raw for now.


----------



## Hydros

Dreamer62 said:


> Well Mike never bought them, but these are the one's he would have bought. He has sent me a few people. I have been doing ok thus far, I have been meeting the minimums and placing orders. I only sell them raw for now.


Thanks for the info, It's good to know you're doing good. 

I checked your posts to visitor ratings, seems you are at 6.70 to one rating, meaning, you have more members interested in what you say, compared to the post queens that post retarding useless replies. This is the best ratings I have seen so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

thanks


----------



## Airborne

what's the inner diameter on those things? Are they good for, say, a 280?


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> what's the inner diameter on those things? Are they good for, say, a 280?


ID is 1.625 & OD is 2.00

Perfect for 280's


----------



## 1229

Wizzard said:


> O.K. Cool, I really like your work.


thanks.


----------



## 1229

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Danmmmm .... Jason u really know ur shit!!!!!!


thanks bro, btw that 57 is looking badass, ive been watching the build topic!!!!!!!


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> ID is 1.625 & OD is 2.00
> 
> Perfect for 280's


not bad then. I need to sell the BMH regular's I got to help fund me a set...


----------



## Dreamer62

TATTOO-76 said:


> ID is 1.625 & OD is 2.00
> 
> Perfect for 280's


same ID and OD here


----------



## implala66

I got a pair of OG aircraft cylinders, today I decided to break down one of them apart, here are some pics, further breakdown will be needed, wil post more pics soon, don't know to much about the cylinder I think they are rated @3000 psi, I do know that Boeing is who makes it and it's a double acting cylinder, that needs to be converted into single acting to be used in my 66.......................


assembled cylinder












top part of the cylinder










inside of the top part 










cylinder housing










inside cylinder housing











cylinder shaft










cylinder guide










bottom of cylinder shaft










botton part of cylinder










inside of bottom part


----------



## Hydros

May I suggest looking into those airbag mufflers. They look like the part seen in fish tanks, It's not a good idea to just leave the retract port open to the elements. 




implala66 said:


> I got a pair of OG aircraft cylinders, today I decided to break down one of them apart, here are some pics, further breakdown will be needed, wil post more pics soon, don't know to much about the cylinder I think they are rated @3000 psi, I do know that Boeing is who makes it and it's a double acting cylinder, that needs to be converted into single acting to be used in my 66.......................
> 
> 
> assembled cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top part of the cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of the top part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cylinder housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside cylinder housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cylinder shaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cylinder guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom of cylinder shaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> botton part of cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of bottom part


----------



## implala66

Hydros said:


> May I suggest looking into those *airbag mufflers*. They look like the part seen in fish tanks, It's not a good idea to just leave the retract port open to the elements.



???


----------



## Hydros

*At some time, skinnys were out and fats were in. see date stamp*

Old posts stating not to use skinnys, and that fats are the way to go (with aircraft?) BUT no one seems to ask or was given a reason why. I can not tell if this is the same person posting, but I think for sure it's two different. Did not know 2" cylinders meant 2"OD while 1 1/8" meant ID. Other than that, this is just some real old posts comparing skinny to fats. Just don't know what the writers definition/perception of skinneys and fats were at that time.


* Aircraft Hydro install *
« * on:* September 14, 2004, 07:19:03 AM »

Also when I put this in am I going to need larger diameter cylinders like the ones Hugh Stillman used to make to lift the caddy? or can I use standard " off the shelf cylinders " from a hydro shop?



* Aircraft Hydro install *
« *Reply #2 on:* September 14, 2004, 10:12:25 AM »
Thanks Tony,

Yeah I saw Ted Wells talking about the aircraft pumps in a video sayin they couldn't use skinny cylinders.. 

I think I might be able to get the Adel pumps for about 200 each.. I think that's a good deal. I'll find out the model numbers and let you know so you can maybe cross reference them and If they are good we'll get them and get you some pictures.. 



* Aircraft Hydro install *
« *Reply #4 on:* September 23, 2004, 06:36:06 PM »
Yes I do prefer the Pesco, it seems these are plentyful and cost less than the Adels/Stratopowers. I never used the others anyways. Pesco was my first :wub: I also would not use skinnys.

YEAH on the pictures and models numbers and any other specs. THANKS!


----------



## dlvanommen

Hey TTT-76 I asked you a while ago if you get a hold of a Alu gasket for my Gilfillan pump (MaMa pesco look alike)Here are some pics for some reason the pics of the tags were not clear so ill just post them it reads: Part no 2834 Ser no 3214 Gilfillan Bros co. As you can see the pump head has 6 studs insted of 8 like the 280 however it looks close.Excuse my computer ship im just learning this thing some of my other pics got in.Any info or help will be appreciated .


----------



## Vegasdog

let me know when u do dog i want some


----------



## Vegasdog

TATTOO-76 said:


> i didnt make that set, but i am making my own line soon.


i want some lmk


----------



## LoonaCRIP

I like these old style set ups cuh.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

reposting from the old deleted topic, I think these are system bleeder valves. You turn the knob and it opens up , just what a Pesco Eq needs.


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE




----------



## Hydros

anyone have a rebuild kit for the big green #12? If yes, PLEASE POST PRICE.

Or

anyone interested in buying the kits? - if no one has kits, I'll research and make some up after I rebuild mine, just want to know if it's worth my time to make some kits.

PM are not working, sorry.


----------



## milkbone

BUMP


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> I GOT BUMPS


you need antibiotics bruh


----------



## 1229

TTT for hydraulics that were Made in the USA!!!!


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT for hydraulics that were Made in the USA!!!!


sent you a couple of PM's on the cylinders, lmk if you are going to be able to do the work...............


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT for hydraulics that were Made in the USA!!!!


fuck yeah


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> you need antibiotics bruh


:rofl:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## Hydros

No kits?


----------



## Hydros

It's not much, but it's worth adding to the collection. May even work, real slooooow








The motor and pump appear to be a correct match. 

If you have aircraft unusual hydraulic parts, and if you want to sell, LMK.


----------



## Airborne

Hydros said:


> It's not much, but it's worth adding to the collection. May even work, real slooooow
> View attachment 607845
> 
> 
> The motor and pump appear to be a correct match.
> 
> If you have aircraft unusual hydraulic parts, and if you want to sell, LMK.


reminds me of the rear ramp pump on a C130. The C130 pumps are 3 phaze, that could be why that thing is going slow at lower voltages.


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> I got a pair of OG aircraft cylinders, today I decided to break down one of them apart, here are some pics, further breakdown will be needed, wil post more pics soon, don't know to much about the cylinder I think they are rated @3000 psi, I do know that Boeing is who makes it and it's a double acting cylinder, that needs to be converted into single acting to be used in my 66.......................
> 
> 
> assembled cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top part of the cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of the top part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cylinder housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside cylinder housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cylinder shaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cylinder guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom of cylinder shaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> botton part of cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of bottom part


TTT


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Wow you guys have some great airbag parts!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TATTOO-76 said:


> thanks bro, btw that 57 is looking badass, ive been watching the build topic!!!!!!!


 Thanks I appreciate it hopefully I can get with you soon


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TATTOO-76 said:


> Ohhhhh snap!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

Anyone need this thing???


----------



## dlvanommen

*Wanted Hydroair # 6 coil or candel top.*

Anyone out there have a # 6 Hydroair candel top or coil for sale PM me. Thanx


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> you need antibiotics bruh


:roflmao:


----------



## implala66

danny.bigm said:


>


----------



## chosen one

Looking for one 777 pesco pump need an extra one. pm me if any one has one for sale


----------



## chosen one

chosen one said:


> Looking for one 777 pesco pump need an extra one. pm me if any one has one for sale


Thanks Mario for the pump cool dude nice collection


----------



## Hydros

in case you missed it on another thread, setup in the rear. pretty much all aircraft except the hose and pump. just a mock-up

UPDATE, the system work good at first, then the dumping action got real slow, found out it was a clogged filter. Then the system worked good, then, it would not dump. 

took out the front dump, took out the four screws and pulled out the spool, found some junk in the valving, wiped it off, reinstalled, works great. The valves look real easy to rebuild.


----------



## implala66

chosen one said:


> Thanks Mario for the pump cool dude nice collection


Mario ???? Dreamer62??? man that was fast ...................... looking forward to see this set up Rob, saludos from Texas :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TOPFAN said:


> No 6 hydro aires..


nice...


----------



## Hydros

Well, it looks like I bought something I said I would never buy, a pesco equalizer. It looks in good shape and has all the lock wiring. I seen a member here on LIL asking $550. for his, I got mine for $300.

Does this sound like a good price, or did I pay too much?

these could be had for $50.00 in the early days of ebay. I never cared for them, wish I had stocked up on them.


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Well, it looks like I bought something I said I would never buy, a pesco equalizer. It looks in good shape and has all the lock wiring. I seen a member here on LIL asking $550. for his, I got mine for $300.
> 
> Does this sound like a good price, or did I pay too much?
> 
> these could be had for $50.00 in the early days of ebay. I never cared for them, wish I had stocked up on them.


$300 is a decent deal these days. I wish I would have kept all the ones I had, at one point I had 30 of them, but I don't care for them much either so sold them all.


----------



## Hydros




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

TATTOO-76 said:


> $300 is a decent deal these days. I wish I would have kept all the ones I had, at one point I had 30 of them, but I don't care for them much either so sold them all.




I kept 3 for me and sold the others, made a good profit off of them . I wasnt trying to sell them but guys came at me with numbers that I couldnt walk away from.


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> I made the fittings for the end to look like the A6 tank, the fitting is a press fit and its TIGed from the inside, so theres no visible weld on the outside.


Jason, lmk if you can sell me 4 of the fittings ..................


----------



## chosen one

chosen one said:


> Thanks Mario for the pump cool dude nice collection










. Thanks again Mario back up and running


----------



## Dreamer62

:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider




----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## edelmiro13

Got these for sale 180 shipped one stopped holing pressure I believe due to metal shaving I took it apart to clean but I put it together backwards now that the other one is off I can see that and that's why it wasn't holding any pressure after I cleaned it out selling as is if you can put it back the way it suppose to I'm sure it will work I have already put new dumps on my car so don't need these 

They are Parker air craft co. Not sure from what year they are but they have to be from way before I was born.....


----------



## 59JUNKIE




----------



## 1229

Haven't had much free time to post lately. Here's a few pics.



Some freshly restored pumps, 100% redone as usual.



















































































Had to machine some bronze replacement parts for some 777's that were damaged.


----------



## 1229

"What's old, is new"




























Machined these for a setup I'm building.


















































Some 3D CAD stuff, will have posters available in the "near future" of all the Pesco's, Stratopowers, EQ's, exploded views, parts breakdown, etc, etc.

280 GE motor, brush assembly.



















777 pump




























Battery tray...


----------



## 1229

Working on some Stratopowers, I'll do a full buildup on them soon.


----------



## Badass93

jason your work is perfect!but have you 2 rebuilt kits to sell me for my 521 pesco shotguns?vincent.


----------



## Airborne

shit Jason those pumps are perfect!!


----------



## 909vert63

HOW MUCH FOR 2 OF THEM


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> "What's old, is new"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finish on the motor cases, where these turned? Unbelievable work. Man you love what you do, no shortcuts.
> Machined these for a setup I'm building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 3D CAD stuff, will have posters available in the "near future" of all the Pesco's, Stratopowers, EQ's, exploded views, parts breakdown, etc, etc.
> 
> 280 GE motor, brush assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 777 pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery tray...


Lowriding / hydraulic game is getting kicked to a whole new level, and I like the direction.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> Working on some Stratopowers, I'll do a full buildup on them soon.


In my opinion if you are going aircraft, you got to get your motors and pumps rebuilt. Shit I rebuilt my alternator, engine, starter, blah, blah, blah....why not the shit on my car that is older then the car itself. Hit this dude up,really great to work with and very knowledgable.


----------



## nsane86

TATTOO-76 said:


> Haven't had much free time to post lately. Here's a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Some freshly restored pumps, 100% redone as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a pair 280 Pescos that need rebuilding , what do you charge. Possible exchange ?
> 
> *


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> Haven't had much free time to post lately. Here's a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Some freshly restored pumps, 100% redone as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to machine some bronze replacement parts for some 777's that were damaged.


Show off 

This is all looking real good. No more untested junk being sold to newbies. 
Can you take a worn-out pumphead and do some things to make it near or at specs?


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Show off
> 
> This is all looking real good. No more untested junk being sold to newbies.
> Can you take a worn-out pumphead and do some things to make it near or at specs?


Define "worn out"...are you talking about an aircraft pump?


----------



## Hydros

777/280


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> 777/280


Highly doubtful that they are "worn out", probably just need a proper rebuild.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

*h*

Just got all of this yesterday what do u guys think its worth


----------



## Hydros

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Just got all of this yesterday what do u guys think its worth
> View attachment 619742
> View attachment 619742


REAL NICE.

tanks 30-80 each
motors 80- 150 each
pump heads 50+
filters, if new, 30+ each
check valves 8-30 each
slows 85-125 each
don't know about the other items, but maybe $1,900 max, ( I am a shopper)

Now add another $200 in fittings and dump valves at $70-$350 each, hoses, New at $160-$200, (on ebay NEW at around $120 with shipping).

ebay is a great place to get new hoses. I paid like 50.00 with shipping and Parker would have sold the same at about $100. Same PSI rating, 5,000 Parker is a great place to buy fittings, some are china, but you have hands on, not behind the counter. I think their fittings are cheaper than the hydraulic shops.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Also got t hese I think there 280 pump heads polished and parker check valves anyone know if there 280's ????


----------



## Hydros

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Also got t hese I think there 280 pump heads polished and parker check valves anyone know if there 280's ????
> View attachment 619763


Let thee man speak...

BTW, Jason, I can't make out your reply, but it seems Pesco gear pumps can usually be rebuilt back to factory specs?? I kinda mean if someone ran them without oil, or the oil was badly contaminated oil, can you usually save those? Like a 327, as long as it's not melted, it can be rebuilt better than factory.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Thanks hydros on the info are these 280 pump heads

Everything is new except pump heads and motors and those are green tags whatever that is


----------



## Hydros

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Thanks hydros on the info are these 280 pump heads


Hey, my memory is kinda slacking, like everything else :rofl: 
I keep looking at the image and thinking I have seen it before, but where...

Tattoo is the Pesco Guru.

(see, I can be nice)


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Also have some 2 eemco pumps I think that's how u spell it but I do need to buy some dumps just don't really know what to buy. Ppl tell me 2 get a adels

The back of the motor looks like a mushroom kinda


----------



## Hydros

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Also have some 2 eemco pumps I think that's how u spell it but I do need to buy some dumps just don't really know what to buy. Ppl tell me 2 get a adels
> 
> The back of the motor looks like a mushroom kinda


You might mean Eemco motors? without the pump (gear) heads, right? On the dumps, get what ever you like, but to keep it all OG, the original and working Adels would be a nice touch. You could go Adex, or Big green, or 3 port Hydro-aire (spelling is correct).

I think any aircraft valve rated at 3,000PSI will do fine. But remember, rule of thumb, the bigger the candle stick, the better. 
Don't let anyone tell you what to use, this is the same old BS I have heard for years, if it's aircraft you want, then get aircraft parts that will not fail. 3,000 PSI is just that, but, if it's performance and bragging rights, then the Adel (or Adex) Hydro-aire big green or #8 3-way is the usual way to go. all too pricey. I have bought 3,000PSi NOS for approx $60.00 each. I will some day try them out. IMO, not good for hopping, but different and nice to look at.

Time to make enemies, avoid sellers that say PM me for a price. ebay is the place to get the real deals. I just got a Stratopower 1,500 PSI at 1,500 RPM gear pump at 3 GPM!!! for $30.00 (without shipping), you do not get deals here on LIL, unless the seller is not a dealer. Got a tank is great condition for $15.00 free shipping. yadda yadda

There are other places....


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Yup your right hydros thier Eemco motors and I have learned in the box with them 3 strato pwer pump head look new .have u knowen anybody that uses monster greens on there setup are they smooth working ? Also do u recommend an equalizer I heard there pretty loud?


----------



## Hydros

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Yup your right hydros thier Eemco motors and I have learned in the box with them 3 strato pwer pump head look new .have u knowen anybody that uses monster greens on there setup are they smooth working ? Also do u recommend an equalizer I heard there pretty loud?


Show some pics on the Eemcos and Strats, this is sounding too good.
You're asking the right guy on the big greens, they are great. sound great too. Thump thump.

Eqs are not really needed, seems they are over rated. More like eye and ear candy, meaning to the right people these are an nice added touch too. after almost 40 years I just finally bought an Eqs, at $300. from ebay, it looks NOS. Anyways, I was hypnotized into buying it, years and years of yadda yadda and curiosity and price made me buy it. I will never use it. I suckered myself into buying it. Looks like a real nice little door stop.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

I think I might go with monster greens ill take some pics when I have some time but thanks for info hydros u have been alote of help:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Let thee man speak...
> 
> BTW, Jason, I can't make out your reply, but it seems Pesco gear pumps can usually be rebuilt back to factory specs?? I kinda mean if someone ran them without oil, or the oil was badly contaminated oil, can you usually save those? Like a 327, as long as it's not melted, it can be rebuilt better than factory.


Yes, they can be saved.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Anybody know someone selling monster green dumps


----------



## Hydros

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Also got t hese I think there 280 pump heads polished and parker check valves anyone know if there 280's ????
> View attachment 619763


I think these are 620's


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

620's you say what motor do they normal go with?


----------



## 1229

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> 620's you say what motor do they normal go with?


No, those polished pumpheads are R280's. .


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Sounds good thanks tattoo


----------



## 1229

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Sounds good thanks tattoo


From the looks of the ports those things are long overdue for a rebuild.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

I think your right


----------



## Pescos Inc.

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Anybody know someone selling monster green dumps


mushroom heads with monster greens sounds cool


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

How can u tell if an adel is real?






uh












what else should I look for?


----------



## 1229

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> How can u tell if an adel is real?
> View attachment 622950
> uh
> View attachment 622952
> View attachment 622953
> what else should I look for?


Those pics have the perfect identifiers. The correct style part # and serial # and the Bendix cannon plug.


----------



## 1229

*UPDATE ON REBUILD KITS*​

the company Ive been dealing with to supply the aluminum gasket material for the 777, 280, 521 (shotgun) and the Pesco EQ mating gaskets has sent the wrong material two times so far. Ive found another source and sent them a correct sample, should know more next week.


I did however do another sample run of some Garlock material for the "rubber" gaskets. the material has been ordered to make gaskets for the 777 rear seal and pump to motor seal and the rear seal for the Stratopower pumps. The gasket die for the Stratopower rear seal will be ready Tuesday. The actual gaskets will be a dark-gray color. I also have the cup seals for the Pesco EQ, so i will have a complete kit available for the Pesco EQ as soon as the CORRECT aluminum arrives for the mating seal gasket.


Kits will be available for:
Pesco 777, 280 & Shotgun
Stratopower 67 Series
Pesco EQ (both styles)
Bendix EQ


----------



## Airborne

damn Jason! Talk about detail.lol


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> damn Jason! Talk about detail.lol


It's all about the details


----------



## lowdeville

TATTOO-76 said:


> *UPDATE ON REBUILD KITS*​
> 
> 
> the company Ive been dealing with to supply the aluminum gasket material for the 777, 280, 521 (shotgun) and the Pesco EQ mating gaskets has sent the wrong material two times so far. Ive found another source and sent them a correct sample, should know more next week.
> 
> 
> I did however do another sample run of some Garlock material for the "rubber" gaskets. the material has been ordered to make gaskets for the 777 rear seal and pump to motor seal and the rear seal for the Stratopower pumps. The gasket die for the Stratopower rear seal will be ready Tuesday. The actual gaskets will be a dark-gray color. I also have the cup seals for the Pesco EQ, so i will have a complete kit available for the Pesco EQ as soon as the CORRECT aluminum arrives for the mating seal gasket.
> 
> 
> Kits will be available for:
> Pesco 777, 280 & Shotgun
> Stratopower 67 Series
> Pesco EQ (both styles)
> Bendix EQ


Right on:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93

To the top jason!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

got these 2 pesco






pumps. Always nice having a small variety of pumps


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## Hipstreet

:thumbsup: Get down T-76:biggrin:


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## marcho74

Im really new to aircraft setups and I was wondering if they do anything better than non aircraft setups? Or is it just that they look cool and its a different way to lift a car? Why should I choose to go the aircraft hydraulics route?


----------



## 1229

marcho74 said:


> Im really new to aircraft setups and I was wondering if they do anything better than non aircraft setups? Or is it just that they look cool and its a different way to lift a car? Why should I choose to go the aircraft hydraulics route?


there are many answers to that question. i dont want to bash modern hydraulics at all, but the thing with aircraft hydraulics is the parts were made to a higher standard and will outlast ANYTHING made these days. most of the pumps used on lowriders (with the exception of Stratopower piston pumps) were made in the late 1930's to the early 1950's (Stratopower's were mid 50's and later). I rebuild aircraft hydraulic pumps literally everyday and have yet to see a pump or motor that cant be saved or isnt worth saving, and Ive rebuild some really rough shit, the modern pumps and motors are basically disposable.

but the main reason why aircraft hydraulics is/was used on lowriders has nothing to do with how good the parts were built, its just what was available in the late 50's when cars were first lifted.


----------



## marcho74

TATTOO-76 said:


> there are many answers to that question. i dont want to bash modern hydraulics at all, but the thing with aircraft hydraulics is the parts were made to a higher standard and will outlast ANYTHING made these days. most of the pumps used on lowriders (with the exception of Stratopower piston pumps) were made in the late 1930's to the early 1950's (Stratopower's were mid 50's and later). I rebuild aircraft hydraulic pumps literally everyday and have yet to see a pump or motor that cant be saved or isnt worth saving, and Ive rebuild some really rough shit, the modern pumps and motors are basically disposable.
> 
> but the main reason why aircraft hydraulics is/was used on lowriders has nothing to do with how good the parts were built, its just what was available in the late 50's when cars were first lifted.


Cool. Thanks for the education.


----------



## olskulow

I got a chance to purchase a 280 pump for 500. It looks a bit rough ( not painted, ugly). Is that a good deal? I've read up on aircraft, I'm not as good as I'm with modern pumps. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Airborne

is the 280 complete? That could be a good deal, send it to Jason, have him rebuild it and you will have a pump that out lasts your car...


----------



## olskulow

Just the pump no tank or fittings.


----------



## JustRite

olskulow said:


> I got a chance to purchase a 280 pump for 500. It looks a bit rough ( not painted, ugly). Is that a good deal? I've read up on aircraft, I'm not as good as I'm with modern pumps. Any help would be appreciated.


Ive had a rough looking 280 up for sale here on LIL for $375 with zero interest, also have a nice looking one I value at $500,I think Ishiki still has 280's in that range as well....so thats in the ball park depending if its just rough cosmeticly or internally.


----------



## olskulow

I agree I was a bit worried about the pump this guy was selling to me. Im not sure how to check it. iI have seen ishikis thread and I can see that he builds really nice set ups.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

What kind of cylinders are people using ????????? Or are people using the same cylinders with bigger ports??????


----------



## JustRite

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> What kind of cylinders are people using ????????? Or are people using the same cylinders with bigger ports??????


I used Fat Sticks from Black Magic with my 280's....they lifted fine


----------



## Dreamer62

I have 2" OD side port. 6", 7", and 8". I can get others but this is usually stick to these. 

PM me for info.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Good info


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## Aeroman

Restored by Tattoo-76
































Going into a '47


----------



## Airborne

damn nice work on those pumps!


----------



## olskulow

Wow


----------



## Aeroman

Let me reintroduce myself 

I recently got into aircraft hydraulics after getting the opportunity to purchase a system. At this point, there's no looking back as I enjoy WW2 history especially combat aircraft. 

My friend and I created ChevyBombs.Com where we focus on 1954 and older cars/trucks. Some of these vehicles are equipped with ACs. I look forward learning more in this thread. Take care.


----------



## 1229




----------



## MR.59

Aeroman said:


> Let me reintroduce myself
> 
> I recently got into aircraft hydraulics after getting the opportunity to purchase a system. At this point, there's no looking back as I enjoy WW2 history especially combat aircraft.
> 
> My friend and I created ChevyBombs.Com where we focus on 1954 and older cars/trucks. Some of these vehicles are equipped with ACs. I look forward learning more in this thread. Take care.


NICE TO SEE YOU IN HERE. Mr JUANITIO


----------



## abelblack65

Aeroman , any pics of Ur build?Pumps looks sweet Tatoo!!!!


----------



## Aeroman

Thanks 59.

Abel,I do but not sure if it would throw this topic off. You guys cool with me posting a few '47 Fleetline build pics?


----------



## Airborne

Post them up homie. That's what this site is all about. And thanks for Chevy Bombs!


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Jeebus Jason!


----------



## low4ever

Damn Tattoo!!! Those shits is shiny


----------



## abelblack65

Post them, no one really posts the car they are putting their set-up in. It'll be a nice change of pace.


----------



## 1229

abelblack65 said:


> Post them, no one really posts the car they are putting their set-up in. It'll be a nice change of pace.


x2


----------



## baghdady

Almost ready


----------



## Aeroman

*1947 Frame Off Restoration with Aircraft Hydraulics*

Just a quick snap shot of the car project...I've been at it for a long time, mainly due to the learning curve. First time doing a frame off work and working with hydraulics. In between the time I got the car until now, I took courses on welding and auto body/paint. I taught myself to powder coat and tried to do a lot of it on my own. Which meant reading and practicing on doing stuff. That's one of the reasons why I'm here on this thread. To learn as much as I can about aircraft hydros. I have gotten guidance from Jaime (NM), Jason (Tattoo), and Edmund. I enjoy learning this stuff and I hope to gather as much info as I can. Anyway, I'll shut up and show some work:







































































































































I know the skirt is backwards, lol:


----------



## Aeroman

baghdady said:


> Almost ready
> 
> View attachment 629094


That's impressive work


----------



## abelblack65

Thanks 4 sharing Aeroman! What u have learned is evident on Ur build. Share the install of Ur setup once u are @ that stage.


----------



## abelblack65

Baghdady dat set-up is wicked man! Post a video, so we can see it in action.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

Aeroman said:


> Just a quick snap shot of the car project...I've been at it for a long time, mainly due to the learning curve. First time doing a frame off work and working with hydraulics. In between the time I got the car until now, I took courses on welding and auto body/paint. I taught myself to powder coat and tried to do a lot of it on my own. Which meant reading and practicing on doing stuff. That's one of the reasons why I'm here on this thread. To learn as much as I can about aircraft hydros. I have gotten guidance from Jaime (NM), Jason (Tattoo), and Edmund. I enjoy learning this stuff and I hope to gather as much info as I can. Anyway, I'll shut up and show some work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the skirt is backwards, lol:


I LIKE THE WAY IT LAYS OUT, NICE SET UP ON THE 4 LINK...AWESOME WORK


----------



## Aeroman

Thanks. Yes, I am focusing on the hydraulic suspension right now. Take care.


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## Aeroman

Very cool.


----------



## abelblack65

Thanks for the skeletal diagram Tattoo.What parts and how do these parts create suction and propulsion of the hydraulic fluid, simultaneously; given the absence of a vacuum?Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> :inout:


Cool as shit man, great job. The shit you do in your spare time.


----------



## Rod Stewart

:wave:


----------



## 1229

abelblack65 said:


> Thanks for the skeletal diagram Tattoo.What parts and how do these parts create suction and propulsion of the hydraulic fluid, simultaneously; given the absence of a vacuum?Pardon my ignorance.


I'm playing around with ideas for 2'x3' posters right now, eventually I will do one that shows the fluid paths inside the pump. Still kicking around ideas, definitely going to do the same for the Pesco EQ too. 

There just isn't enough hours in each day, lol.


----------



## aztec1

TATTOO-76 said:


> :inout:


Thanks for all the good info ..


----------



## low4ever

Yo JB i would like a blue print for my setup, blown up of course.


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Yo JB i would like a blue print for my setup, blown up of course.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: your setup will definitely make a good poster!!!!


----------



## milkbone

Rod Stewart said:


> :wave:


----------



## S.J convrt59

TATTOO-76 said:


> :inout:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter_k

Very Nice and informative collection. Nice Photography.


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Aeroman said:


> Just a quick snap shot of the car project...I've been at it for a long time, mainly due to the learning curve. First time doing a frame off work and working with hydraulics. In between the time I got the car until now, I took courses on welding and auto body/paint. I taught myself to powder coat and tried to do a lot of it on my own. Which meant reading and practicing on doing stuff. That's one of the reasons why I'm here on this thread. To learn as much as I can about aircraft hydros. I have gotten guidance from Jaime (NM), Jason (Tattoo), and Edmund. I enjoy learning this stuff and I hope to gather as much info as I can. Anyway, I'll shut up and show some work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the skirt is backwards, lol:




great time line.


----------



## Aeroman

Thanks Edmund! I'll add more pics of the suspension as it comes along...


----------



## Rod Stewart

milkbone said:


>


What up, brother Wayne!?

J, how you been!?


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT


Anything new homie?


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Anything new homie?


Yea, just haven't had time to post pics.


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

ok fellas i know sume body in this thread can help me, i just noticed the car i recently purchased has equalizer valves and small piston looking things or sum shit running to my hydro cylinders, my question is wat are they for and do i really need them ?? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Airborne

Coupe's and Z's said:


> ok fellas i know sume body in this thread can help me, i just noticed the car i recently purchased has equalizer valves and small piston looking things or sum shit running to my hydro cylinders, my question is wat are they for and do i really need them ?? any help would be greatly appreciated


post pics of what you are talking about along with the rest of the setup


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

Heres the pics. Theres 2 EQs and 2 small cylinder looking things


----------



## 1229

Coupe's and Z's said:


> Heres the pics. Theres 2 EQs and 2 small cylinder looking things


Bendix EQ's and some type of accumulators.

The EQ will keep the car from leaning in a turn, because you only have 1 rear dump the fluid must be split (tee'd) to the 2 rear cylinders because fluid travels the path of least resistance and will leave one cylinder and fill the other.


The accumulators are a waste and in that situation will wear out the EQ faster because for every slight bump you hit the EQ has to activate (it would be far worse if they were Pesco EQ's, but still not a good idea to use EQ's and accumulators together).


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> Yea, just haven't had time to post pics.


:scrutinize:


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

TATTOO-76 said:


> Bendix EQ's and some type of accumulators.
> 
> The EQ will keep the car from leaning in a turn, because you only have 1 rear dump the fluid must be split (tee'd) to the 2 rear cylinders because fluid travels the path of least resistance and will leave one cylinder and fill the other.
> 
> 
> The accumulators are a waste and in that situation will wear out the EQ faster because for every slight bump you hit the EQ has to activate (it would be far worse if they were Pesco EQ's, but still not a good idea to use EQ's and accumulators together).


Thx for the info homie. Im gna redo the back and run 2 dumps and sell 1 monster green. And get rid of the accumulators.


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> :scrutinize:


ok, ok, so i post pics on Instagram all day, lol. :h5: i have about 1000 new pics, just no free time to post, lmao. 



heres some polished and chrome 777's i just finished, waiting on the data plates at the engraver...






















tested and re-varnished field windings










re-plated pole shoes










tested armatures, polished commutators, re-varnished, new bearings










re-anodized brush boxes, re-plated brush hardware, new stainless hardware


----------



## Badass93

wow!hno:
have you 521/777 rebuilt kits(with aluminium pump gasket)at this time tattoo-76?


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> wow!hno:
> have you 521/777 rebuilt kits(with aluminium pump gasket)at this time tattoo-76?


not yet, Im working with someone now who makes aluminum gaskets, im sending them my new dies and they will be stamping out the gaskets for me. every aluminum supplier ive dealt with so far has sent the incorrect type of foil (wrong alloy, wrong temper).


----------



## abelblack65

Awesome job on them 777's!


----------



## Airborne

every time Jason posts pics I stare at them for 5 minutes.lol


----------



## Airborne

in 20 years I'll be telling my grand kids about the guy in NC that built the pump in my 51.lol


----------



## 1229

abelblack65 said:


> Awesome job on them 777's!





Airborne said:


> every time Jason posts pics I stare at them for 5 minutes.lol





Airborne said:


> in 20 years I'll be telling my grand kids about the guy in NC that built the pump in my 51.lol


THANKS A LOT GUYS!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

The quality of work and attention to detail is 2nd to none!!


----------



## BIG RED

Keep the instagram pics going tattoo as they are better seeing them there then this site lol.


----------



## S.J convrt59

TATTOO-76 said:


> ok, ok, so i post pics on Instagram all day, lol. :h5: i have about 1000 new pics, just no free time to post, lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> heres some polished and chrome 777's i just finished, waiting on the data plates at the engraver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tested and re-varnished field windings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-plated pole shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tested armatures, polished commutators, re-varnished, new bearings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-anodized brush boxes, re-plated brush hardware, new stainless hardware


 Looks bad Ass


----------



## 1229

BIG RED said:


> Keep the instagram pics going tattoo as they are better seeing them there then this site lol.


i will and i agree.


----------



## lowbird

TATTOO-76 said:


> i will and i agree.


I searched #pesco and was able to find your account, great picts for sure.....


----------



## edelmiro13

TATTOO-76 said:


> ok, ok, so i post pics on Instagram all day, lol. :h5: i have about 1000 new pics, just no free time to post, lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> heres some polished and chrome 777's i just finished, waiting on the data plates at the engraver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tested and re-varnished field windings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-plated pole shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tested armatures, polished commutators, re-varnished, new bearings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-anodized brush boxes, re-plated brush hardware, new stainless hardware


WOW!!! Bad ass makes me want to start all over


----------



## edelmiro13

Looking for a Baby Adel if anyone happens to have one for sale thanks


----------



## edelmiro13

edelmiro13 said:


> Looking for a Baby Adel if anyone happens to have one for sale thanks


Let me change that to I'm looking for one CLACKER IF ANYONE HAS ONE THANKS


----------



## 1229

lowbird said:


> I searched #pesco and was able to find your account, great picts for sure.....


if anyone wants to follow me @jbmachine on Instagram, I post pics daily on there.


----------



## Wizzard

TATTOO-76 said:


> if anyone wants to follow me @jbmachine on Instagram, I post pics daily on there.


:thumbsup: You are posting some cool ass stuff.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> if anyone wants to follow me @jbmachine on Instagram, I post pics daily on there.


You read my mind I've been meaning to ask you about your Instagram site.


----------



## 1229

Wizzard said:


> :thumbsup: You are posting some cool ass stuff.


thanks a lot. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> You read my mind I've been meaning to ask you about your Instagram site.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper

Nice shit on instagram J. :thumbsup: looking forward to getting my pumps


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Do you need a smart phone to setup Instagram? Man I'm getting old when i can't figure this shit out.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> if anyone wants to follow me @jbmachine on Instagram, I post pics daily on there.


damn it, no instagram


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## Airborne

ttmft


----------



## milkbone

Wizzard said:


> :thumbsup: You are posting some cool ass stuff.


X2


----------



## milkbone

Airborne said:


> damn it, no instagram


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

HOMIE POST SOME NICE PICS


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Excuse my ignorance, but what's the difference between hydro-aire #6s & #8s?


----------



## Firefly

The size of the ports (and the dimensions of the body and it's internals)


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Got it. Thanks


----------



## 1229

from the Pesco Serviscript Manuals


Rooster









Rooster









Rooster









Shotgun









Shotgun 









280


----------



## 1229




----------



## FoxCustom

TATTOO-76 said:


> from the Pesco Serviscript Manuals
> 
> 
> Rooster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280


Man, I would love to get that 280 exploded view enlarged and printed on an 11x17 poster size.......


----------



## 1229

FoxCustom said:


> Man, I would love to get that 280 exploded view enlarged and printed on an 11x17 poster size.......


im cleaning up the original print and im also working a new 3D print, that will be in color & realistic. i'll keep you updated.


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Aircraft gurus, what's the best way to bench test a Pesco 777? Just want to make sure the motor spins...


----------



## JustRite

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Aircraft gurus, what's the best way to bench test a Pesco 777? Just want to make sure the motor spins...


i tested mine by taking the pumphead off first then just hit it with a battery charger in start mode


----------



## 1229

JustRite said:


> i tested mine by taking the pumphead off first then just hit it with a battery charger in start mode


i use the 6 volt low amp setting on my charger for testing first, that way IF the motor is bad its less mess if it shorts out. And ALWAYS make sure it spins by hand first, ESPECIALLY if the motors are NOS, Ive had a few NOS motors with hardened grease in the bearings and they would not spin.


when i rebuild the motors, i go through a break in cycle to seat the brushes, i use 6 volts for 2 minutes, 12 volts for 2 minutes and 24 volts for 2 minutes. Then I let them sit for 5 minutes and I run them for 3 minutes at 24 volts.


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Good info. Thanks fellas!


----------



## 1229

a few pics I took with my phone last week.



made some mock up parts for my clear Adex bodies (3D printer)



























refurbished some armatures for some Pesco 280 GE motors









rebuilding some Pesco 280 GE motors (re-varnished field windings)


















Pesco 280 GE brush rigging









some Pesco 280 LN brush rigging I refurbished last week


















my daughter sneaking in some work









fresh zinc plated pole shoes 









turned some Pesco LN cases to smooth them out (those things were made during WWII, looks didnt matter back then)









turned some custom brush covers for a pair of Pesco 280 LN motors (going on a full custom setup soon)









initial test fit (the brush covers are far from finished)











made a little more progress on the "poster project"


----------



## Airborne

damn man! What else can you 3D print? Text me with specs, I have a couple ideas...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn dude...you never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## S.J convrt59

TATTOO-76 said:


> from the Pesco Serviscript Manuals
> 
> 
> Rooster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

Major work...NICE!


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> i use the 6 volt low amp setting on my charger for testing first, that way IF the motor is bad its less mess if it shorts out. And ALWAYS make sure it spins by hand first, ESPECIALLY if the motors are NOS, Ive had a few NOS motors with hardened grease in the bearings and they would not spin.
> 
> 
> when i rebuild the motors, i go through a break in cycle to seat the brushes, i use 6 volts for 2 minutes, 12 volts for 2 minutes and 24 volts for 2 minutes. Then I let them sit for 5 minutes and I run them for 3 minutes at 24 volts.


or like that


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> a few pics I took with my phone last week.
> 
> 
> 
> made some mock up parts for my clear Adex bodies (3D printer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> refurbished some armatures for some Pesco 280 GE motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebuilding some Pesco 280 GE motors (re-varnished field windings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco 280 GE brush rigging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some Pesco 280 LN brush rigging I refurbished last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my daughter sneaking in some work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh zinc plated pole shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turned some Pesco LN cases to smooth them out (those things were made during WWII, looks didnt matter back then)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turned some custom brush covers for a pair of Pesco 280 LN motors (going on a full custom setup soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initial test fit (the brush covers are far from finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a little more progress on the "poster project"



you need to post more pics.................................... j/k :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Aircraft gurus, what's the best way to bench test a Pesco 777? Just want to make sure the motor spins...


The best way (IMO) is the government spec. Flow/ PSI. etc. too much trouble iMO

I just test them with 24VDC with the pressure port plunged. I am wanting to install in the car to make sure. 

i am not sure why the brushes need to be broke-in Unless the dust is removed. Tats, what does it matter, why can't we just brake them in during use? or is there something I don't get?? I am thinking other types of motors, starters, generator, alternators, electric fuel pumps, washer motor, etc, rag top motors are just fine, from the factory or rebuilders.

To avoid arcing. or to make sure they are 100% perfect for aircraft?


----------



## Hydros

edelmiro13 said:


> Looking for a Baby Adel if anyone happens to have one for sale thanks


did you PM or email me lately?

I'm asking ... maybe 150 each, seems to high these days. 

Show a pic first.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> The best way (IMO) is the government spec. Flow/ PSI. etc. too much trouble iMO
> 
> I just test them with 24VDC with the pressure port plunged. I am wanting to install in the car to make sure.
> 
> i am not sure why the brushes need to be broke-in Unless the dust is removed. Tats, what does it matter, why can't we just brake them in during use? or is there something I don't get?? I am thinking other types of motors, starters, generator, alternators, electric fuel pumps, washer motor, etc, rag top motors are just fine, from the factory or rebuilders.
> 
> To avoid arcing. or to make sure they are 100% perfect for aircraft?


when you rebuild and reassemble a motor (of any type, not just aircraft) the brushes do not make full contact until they are seated. under load most of the Pesco motors pull about 150-180 amps (under no load they pull around 20 amps). if a brush is not making full contact and you try to throw 150 amps through the brush into the commutator, its going to arc enough to damage the brush, the comm or both.

damn near every electric motor manufactured gets ran before it gets packaged, even the cheap chinese junk used on tailgate pumps are broken in before they get shipped over here (or at least they were a few years back). take a new motor apart and see if the comm is shiny copper or has a layer of gray carbon on it.



basically not breaking in a motor would be as smart as running your headlights on 40 gauge wire.



and if you are still getting a few arcs you should use this


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> I just test them with 24VDC with the pressure port plunged.


not recommended


----------



## 1229

CHEERS!!


----------



## 1229

heres a small video of some Pesco 280 GE motors I rebuilt last week.


----------



## Airborne

sounds like the ramp closing on a C130!lol


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

:inout:


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## Airborne

lvkhfgxfgdxhm


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> lvkhfgxfgdxhm


x2


----------



## Airborne

ttt for more of Jason's pics...


----------



## implala66

Pesco logo shirt I had done..........


----------



## Airborne

cool shirt!


----------



## Airborne

awsedrftg


----------



## TOPFAN

:inout:


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> :inout:



WOW!!!!! Mre. Fan is in the house........


----------



## abelblack65

Whoa, TopFan...what's good homie


----------



## Wizzard

A friend of mine wants to know if there are rebuild-kits for Adex-dumps avalible anywhere?
I dont recall seeing that, I just heard people sending them to Andy to get rebuilt/fixed.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## 1229

Wizzard said:


> A friend of mine wants to know if there are rebuild-kits for Adex-dumps avalible anywhere?
> I dont recall seeing that, I just heard people sending them to Andy to get rebuilt/fixed.
> 
> Any help much appreciated.


Andy has rebuild kits. call 626-798-2156 leave message


----------



## Wizzard

TATTOO-76 said:


> Andy has rebuild kits. call 626-798-2156 leave message


Thank you!


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> when you rebuild and reassemble a motor (of any type, not just aircraft) the brushes do not make full contact until they are seated. under load most of the Pesco motors pull about 150-180 amps (under no load they pull around 20 amps). if a brush is not making full contact and you try to throw 150 amps through the brush into the commutator, its going to arc enough to damage the brush, the comm or both.
> 
> damn near every electric motor manufactured gets ran before it gets packaged, even the cheap chinese junk used on tailgate pumps are broken in before they get shipped over here (or at least they were a few years back). take a new motor apart and see if the comm is shiny copper or has a layer of gray carbon on it.
> 
> 
> 
> basically not breaking in a motor would be as smart as running your headlights on 40 gauge wire.
> 
> 
> 
> and if you are still getting a few arcs you should use this


Yes thanks for the info, 

just catching up on my thank yous you's yous' - whatever.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Need info on some cannon plugs for some hydro aire # 16 monster green dumps












anybody know where to get some


----------



## Maximus1959

TATTOO-76 said:


> Andy has rebuild kits. call 626-798-2156 leave message


:wave:


----------



## Maximus1959

JasonJ said:


> :inout:


:wave:


----------



## JustRite

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Need info on some cannon plugs for some hydro aire # 16 monster green dumps
> View attachment 656036
> View attachment 656036
> anybody know where to get some


 you hit up Prewar George yet?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Thanks Robert



JustRite said:


> you hit up Prewar George yet?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

PM me if you need some


----------



## SF49ers

do you run Skydrol in them too?


----------



## 1229

SF49ers said:


> do you run Skydrol in them too?


the types of pumps used on cars were/are feathering pumps (with the exception of the Stratopower). feathering pumps didnt run on the airplanes hydraulic system, feathering pumps ran off the engines oil supply. Use 30ND, its the same type of oil the pumps were engineered to use.


----------



## SF49ers

TATTOO-76 said:


> the types of pumps used on cars were/are feathering pumps (with the exception of the Stratopower). feathering pumps didnt run on the airplanes hydraulic system, feathering pumps ran off the engines oil supply. Use 30ND, its the same type of oil the pumps were engineered to use.


That makes sense. Thanks for the info


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

I'm trying to get ahold of him


----------



## implala66

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> I'm trying to get ahold of him


 Give him a call, just talked to him last night,.................


----------



## TOPFAN

abelblack65 said:


> Whoa, TopFan...what's good homie


:wave:


implala66 said:


> WOW!!!!! Mre. Fan is in the house........


:wave:


----------



## Airborne

to the fuggin top!


----------



## 1229

Maximus1959 said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## 1229

Some pics from this week...i post pics DAILY on Instagram @jbmachine





































3D CAD drawing of a #6 Hydroaire


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> Some pics from this week...i post pics DAILY on Instagram @jbmachine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D CAD drawing of a #6 Hydroaire


Unreal man, you are one talented individual.


----------



## Airborne

Fuck Jason! I've said it before but if the China pump heads put this kind of work into their equipment there would be no need to replace anything!


----------



## MR.59




----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Unreal man, you are one talented individual.


thanks brother


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Fuck Jason! I've said it before but if the China pump heads put this kind of work into their equipment there would be no need to replace anything!


THESE PUMPS ARE FROM THE MID-50'S, THE PARTS INSIDE ARE AMAZING!!!!




HERES SOME 3D CAD DRAWINGS IM WORKING ON OF THEM...



















A LITTLE CUTAWAY VIEW


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> THESE PUMPS ARE FROM THE MID-50'S, THE PARTS INSIDE ARE AMAZING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES SOME 3D CAD DRAWINGS IM WORKING ON OF THEM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE CUTAWAY VIEW


The drawings look great. Great work man.


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> The drawings look great. Great work man.


thanks


heres the housing assembly for the Stratopower 67A pump





















and this is a polished rendering...










and this is a chrome rendering...


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> Some pics from this week...i post pics DAILY on Instagram @jbmachine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D CAD drawing of a #6 Hydroaire


following you :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> heres the housing assembly for the Stratopower 67A pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a polished rendering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a chrome rendering...


Craziness, unreal. The hydraulic game is offically been kicked up to a whole new level. Cad mock ups for setups....come on.


----------



## Maximus1959

serve_n_swerve said:


> Craziness, unreal. The hydraulic game is offically been kicked up to a whole new level. Cad mock ups for setups....come on.


:h5:


----------



## 1229

Eemco Motor


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

TATTOO-76 said:


> Eemco Motor



Oh yeah that's what I'm talking about EEMCO Motors!!!! Nice!!!, do you have any drawings for Bell housing EEMCO motors??? 

Thanks Walt.


----------



## milkbone

:inout:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> Eemco Motor


 Man I wish someone would do the same type of Cad rendering for my Westinghouse motors........hmmmm


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Man I wish someone would do the same type of Cad rendering for my Westinghouse motors........hmmmm



:sprint:


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## abelblack65

Awesome drawings of eemco motor


----------



## 1229

abelblack65 said:


> Awesome drawings of eemco motor


thanks bro


----------



## 1229




----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## implala66

:inout:


----------



## implala66




----------



## abelblack65

Nice trio


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## implala66

abelblack65 said:


> Nice trio


Thanks, the pump in the middle is for sale.......


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Looking for three # 6 zigzags!!!


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## implala66




----------



## implala66




----------



## abelblack65

Nice. Placement of checks is spot-on!


----------



## implala66

abelblack65 said:


> Nice. Placement of *checks* is spot-on!


 thanks, are you talking about liquid level checks? (aka sight glass)


----------



## MR.59

ANY PARKER SLOW DOWNS?
ANY ZIG ZAGS?


----------



## 1229

MR.59 said:


> ANY PARKER SLOW DOWNS?
> ANY ZIG ZAGS?


Got these #8 Remco's yesterday, already sold.....but lots more coming!


----------



## MR.59

TATTOO-76 said:


> Got these #8 Remco's yesterday, already sold.....but lots more coming!


PM ME COST AND NEXT AVALIBLE DATE MORE ARE EXPECTED


----------



## lowdeville

TATTOO-76 said:


> Got these #8 Remco's yesterday, already sold.....but lots more coming!


PM price on these please,and do you have 777 rebuild kits yet?


----------



## abelblack65

Yes, the sight glasses.


Pm price of zig-zags & ETA.


----------



## implala66

abelblack65 said:


> Yes, the sight glasses.
> 
> 
> Pm price of zig-zags & ETA.


:thumbsup:


those who are looking for #8 zigzags, Mike Ishiki has some for sale


----------



## Airborne

more pics Jason!


----------



## implala66

More available


----------



## 1229

lowdeville said:


> PM price on these please,and do you have 777 rebuild kits yet?





MR.59 said:


> PM ME COST AND NEXT AVAILABLE DATE MORE ARE EXPECTED




got 4 more gray available right now, more in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## implala66

16 available, mostly blue some gray, pm me for pricing


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> 16 available, mostly blue some gray, pm me for pricing


6 or 16 available...???


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> 6 or 16 available...???


16, not all of them are in the pic


----------



## implala66

3-280's are available also


----------



## implala66

#4's are also available, the body size is the same as a #6, the only difference is the connecting part


----------



## MR.LAC

NOS #8 Zigzag slowdowns in stock.

HARD TO FIND!!!











Mr. Lac's Cadillac Parts & Accessories
(562)276-6005A


----------



## Maximus1959

MR.LAC said:


> NOS #8 Zigzag slowdowns in stock.
> 
> HARD TO FIND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for 4 of them?
> 
> Mr. Lac's Cadillac Parts & Accessories
> (562)276-6005A


How much for 4 of them?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Chapo!!!! You hit the mother load, Put me down for 4. Let me cash in you coke cans, will you cut me a good deal on 8??? LMK You still got my phone #?



MR.LAC said:


> NOS #8 Zigzag slowdowns in stock.
> 
> HARD TO FIND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lac's Cadillac Parts & Accessories
> (562)276-6005A


----------



## implala66

Sneak peak at some items that will be for sale


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> #4's are also available, the body size is the same as a #6, the only difference is the connecting part


the body of the #6 is .125" fatter than the body of the #4...the needle, handle and top nut are the same tho.


----------



## implala66

All for sale....


----------



## scar17

You mean 20


----------



## Hydros

I got two #6 small, asking $250. or OBO. - anyone, anywhere got the eggs to publicly post their price. 

"PM me for price" This is not all that cool. Looks like a local aircraft surplus store just got a good shipment in. Seems if I will take my time and find these posts and I could out price all of you. 

I have the means to buy $100,000.00 in parts, CASH! - Kiss my sweet loving ass dealers. Give your fellow riders a break. YOU DO NOT WANT ME AS COMP. - I make my money as a real estate investor, I don't need chump change selling aircraft parts, BUT, I will could if I wanted to 

BTW, George, By old buddy and pal does have some fair pricing these days, Check him out.

And TATS, see PM, It's time I put you in your place...


----------



## implala66

Hydros said:


> I got two #6 small, asking $250. or OBO. - anyone, anywhere got the eggs to publicly post their price.
> 
> "PM me for price" This is not all that cool. Looks like a local aircraft surplus store just got a good shipment in. Seems if I will take my time and find these posts and I could out price all of you.
> 
> I have the means to buy $100,000.00 in parts, CASH! - Kiss my sweet loving ass dealers. Give your fellow riders a break. YOU DO NOT WANT ME AS COMP. - I make my money as a real estate investor, I don't need chump change selling aircraft parts, BUT, I will could if I wanted to
> 
> BTW, George, By old buddy and pal does have some fair pricing these days, Check him out.
> 
> And TATS, see PM, It's time I put you in your place...


I think everyone is respecting What Abel originally posted, no classifieds, just info., I got 5 threads in the classified section, all but 1 that doesn't have a price.

Start posting your parts for sale and lets start helping aircraft enthusiasts get what they need.

Lmk if you have this valve with tags......


----------



## TOPFAN

:wave:


implala66 said:


> I think everyone is respecting What Abel originally posted, no classifieds, just info., I got 5 threads in the classified section, all but 1 that doesn't have a price.
> 
> Start posting your parts for sale and lets start helping aircraft enthusiasts get what they need.
> 
> Lmk if you have this valve with tags......


:inout:


----------



## King of the Burbz

TATTOO-76 said:


> Eemco Motor


thats badass!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hydros said:


> I got two #6 small, asking $250. or OBO. - anyone, anywhere got the eggs to publicly post their price.
> 
> "PM me for price" This is not all that cool. Looks like a local aircraft surplus store just got a good shipment in. Seems if I will take my time and find these posts and I could out price all of you.
> 
> I have the means to buy $100,000.00 in parts, CASH! - Kiss my sweet loving ass dealers. Give your fellow riders a break. YOU DO NOT WANT ME AS COMP. - I make my money as a real estate investor, I don't need chump change selling aircraft parts, BUT, I will could if I wanted to
> 
> BTW, George, By old buddy and pal does have some fair pricing these days, Check him out.
> 
> And TATS, see PM, It's time I put you in your place...


Thanks for the good words Tony :nicoderm: and $250 for a pair of #6 eggs is a good deal. I get that for 1 #8 but mine are hard boiled. J/K Be Koo Tony


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Damn I knew I should have gotten into real estate. I could have doubled that in Stockton :yes: :thumbsup: So.... I better not give you my kiss off letter


----------



## Hydros

Pewar_gm_access are you George?? Heck, I can never remember who's mad at me these day. But,I guess I didn't piss anyone off this time. 

Jason, if you sent me a PM, I'll read it next, - BTW, I was in a real nasty mood last night, forget the crap I wrote, because, I don't have a clue what I sent you. But I bet I sounded/sound like a real A$$. 

Impala, thanks for being patient with me, I'll just put a past-it on the monitor. I might have a set of those valves, but, memories is so bad these days, I might even be looking for them too. - just keep at me.




*prewar_gm_access are you George??*


----------



## Hydros

prewar_gm_access said:


> Damn I knew I should have gotten into real estate. I could have doubled that in Stockton :yes: :thumbsup: So.... I better not give you my kiss off letter



Oh, it's not too late, grab one or two of the kids, they put down 3%, then barrow the other 2% from family, must be owner occupied. Then, when your kid/s move in, rent out the other rooms, after 6-24 months, refi, sell or turn it into a rental. (then repeat) It's all about knowing the system. Kinda like knowing how to score aircraft parts. - Sorry Topfan, could not help from sharing.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hydros said:


> Pewar_gm_access are you George?? Heck, I can never remember who's mad at me these day. But,I guess I didn't piss anyone off this time.
> 
> Jason, if you sent me a PM, I'll read it next, - BTW, I was in a real nasty mood last night, forget the crap I wrote, because, I don't have a clue what I sent you. But I bet I sounded/sound like a real A$$.
> 
> Impala, thanks for being patient with me, I'll just put a past-it on the monitor. I might have a set of those valves, but, memories is so bad these days, I might even be looking for them too. - just keep at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *prewar_gm_access are you George??*


No but if you see that fool tell him I'm going to kick his ass :nicoderm:


----------



## lowdeville

prewar_gm_access said:


> No but if you see that fool tell him I'm going to kick his ass :nicoderm:


:roflmao:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hydros said:


> Pewar_gm_access are you George?? Heck, I can never remember who's mad at me these day. But,I guess I didn't piss anyone off this time.
> 
> Jason, if you sent me a PM, I'll read it next, - BTW, I was in a real nasty mood last night, forget the crap I wrote, because, I don't have a clue what I sent you. But I bet I sounded/sound like a real A$$.
> 
> Impala, thanks for being patient with me, I'll just put a past-it on the monitor. I might have a set of those valves, but, memories is so bad these days, I might even be looking for them too. - just keep at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *prewar_gm_access are you George??*



J/K Tony. Yes this is me "Knucklehead George" Mom told you to stop starring at the sun, it would fry your brain. Now look at what you did. :roflmao: J/K Are you OK


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

JESUS H


----------



## Henry Jordan

More pictures of hydraulics!


----------



## SHINGO

MR.LAC said:


> NOS #8 Zigzag slowdowns in stock.
> 
> HARD TO FIND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lac's Cadillac Parts & Accessories
> (562)276-6005A


How much 3 of them


----------



## Hydros

implala66 said:


> I think everyone is respecting What Abel originally posted, no classifieds, just info., I got 5 threads in the classified section, all but 1 that doesn't have a price.
> 
> Start posting your parts for sale and lets start helping aircraft enthusiasts get what they need.
> 
> Lmk if you have this valve with tags......


Found it and it has both tags, BUT, not for sale unless I can find the other twin. 
What a small valve...

Still no one posts prices on the zigzags. I got some other slows too, see PARTS classifieds.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...hut-off-valves-aircraft-nos.html#post16817288


----------



## implala66

Hydros said:


> Found it and it has both tags, BUT, not for sale unless I can find the other twin.
> What a small valve...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...one-two-three-slowdowns-shut-off-valves-aircr


 If you need anotherone just to have one, I can send you mine, as a trade + cash, lmk..................


----------



## Hydros

implala66 said:


> If you need another one just to have one, I can send you mine, as a trade + cash, lmk..................


Ahh Thanks. Maybe The Pesco God himself, can come up with a way to make replica data tags and supply real rivets for them, Then post a video on how its done. - I wonder if those 3D printers can do this too??







Notice how I slyly allow the Pesco God to use *my original idea* and make it he's own... ;>)


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Ahh Thanks. Maybe The Pesco God himself, can come up with a way to make replica data tags and supply real rivets for them, Then post a video on how its done. - I wonder if those 3D printers can do this too??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I slyly allow the Pesco God to use *my original idea* and make it he's own... ;>)


I've been making reproduction data tags for almost 3 years....FYI, they aren't called rivets. It's a DRIVE SCREW. And NO, you cant make metal data tags in a 3D printer.

lmao at "your" original idea, that's a good one.


----------



## 1229

infinite colors available


----------



## 1229

Speaking of 3D printers, made some "mock up" candles and bottoms for my clear Adex bodies


----------



## 1229

reproduction data tags on some Pesco 280 LN's that I restored, inside and out.











not just a paint job...


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

Restored 777's & 280's


----------



## 1229

reproduction data tags and some custom red tags for some Roosters










Poor quality photo, but you get the idea


----------



## 1229

Real aircraft fittings and tube hardware, made in the USA, no steel industrial or Chinese fittings


----------



## 1229

From a mock-up I began over the weekend (unfortunately, can't show anymore)


----------



## 1229

I received this pic while digging into the complete history of Pesco, this was the very first Pesco manufacturing facility, started in 1933. Their equipment consisted of two drill presses, one mill, one lathe, a gear shaper, an assembly bench, a drawing table and a desk (and hopefully a coffee maker, but that wasn't mentioned).

This building was 20 foot wide and 45 foot deep, in 1938 the Pesco facility had a foot print of a city block and Pesco occupied 3 out of the 5 floors and eventually took over the entire factory as their own.


----------



## abelblack65

Holy phawk!!!!

Thanks for sharing Jason!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

NICE


----------



## 1229

a few tank fittings I made recently...notice the offset, this is so the tank gets centered above the motor, adding a little symmetry to an asymmetrical layout.










Machined to fit OG A6 tanks










Machined to fit my 4" OD tanks


----------



## 1229

Last weeks media blasted parts


----------



## 1229

rebuilding some 280's for a customer, one had 3/4" brass pipe fitting broke off in the return port 










and as usual the plug in the pressure relieve valve was seized up


----------



## 1229

removing DRIVE SCREWS from blind holes without breaking them is nerve racking.


----------



## 1229

had to modify some fittings for this setup...










made these to help add some symmetry to a 3 dump aircraft setup, trying to keep it all inline


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

rebuilding some Stratopowers


----------



## 1229

Pesco EQ Green


----------



## 1229

got 6 setups getting my machined battery trays for Optima batteries, machined these battery hold-downs yesterday.


----------



## 1229

some custom parts I started today. Just a sneak peek, nothing revealing.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> Real aircraft fittings and tube hardware, made in the USA, no steel industrial or Chinese fittings


 Honestly man, do you think your setup will outlast the car they go in because you go all the way through each component of the setup.


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Honestly man, do you think your setup will outlast the car they go in because you go all the way through each component of the setup.


I'd like to think so. A lot of these parts are 70 years old (yours are approaching 60), they've made it this far with little to no love, imagine how long they can last with some real love.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> I'd like to think so. A lot of these parts are 70 years old (yours are approaching 60), they've made it this far with little to no love, imagine how long they can last with some real love.


That's what I was thinking. You take the rebuild, coupled with fittings, and hardlines that do not breakdown or rust. Unless someone beats the shit out of the setup or does not maintain it I cant see it failing.


----------



## Airborne

serve_n_swerve said:


> That's what I was thinking. You take the rebuild, coupled with fittings, and hardlines that do not breakdown or rust. Unless someone beats the shit out of the setup or does not maintain it I cant see it failing.


That is EXACTLY wgy I am headed in that direction. My car was built in 1951, is mostly original (tires, oil, some wiring etc) and as long as I don't total it I will have the car till the day I die. And the setup will be there long after (just to lift and lay)...


----------



## implala66

Hydros said:


> Ahh Thanks. Maybe The Pesco God himself, can come up with a way to make replica data tags and supply real rivets for them, Then post a video on how its done. - I wonder if those 3D printers can do this too??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I slyly allow the Pesco God to use *my original idea* and make it he's own... ;>)


 So are you going to be able to sell me the dump, so more tags can be made?????


----------



## abelblack65

Tattoo76 now that was a reply!


----------



## low4ever

abelblack65 said:


> Tattoo76 now that was a reply!


Say word:bowrofl: fucking Tatto76


----------



## Maximus1959

Tattoo knows his shit. He has the work and the knowledge to back it up. Keep doing what your doing. You are great for lowriding. :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Maximus1959 said:


> Tattoo knows his shit. He has the work and the knowledge to back it up. Keep doing what your doing. You are great for lowriding. :thumbsup:


Yup homie gets down, and he is easy to work with.


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> some custom parts I started today. Just a sneak peek, nothing revealing.


Is that nanotechnology you are using? :shocked:


----------



## 1229

slo said:


> Is that nanotechnology you are using? :shocked:


lol


----------



## 1229

made a few parts today for some current setup builds. 


battery trays to hold Optima Yellow Tops.


----------



## tlc64impala

TATTOO-76 said:


> made a few parts today for some current setup builds.
> 
> 
> battery trays to hold Optima Yellow Tops.


Looks great I need a set of those.


----------



## Airborne

serve_n_swerve said:


> Yup homie gets down, and he is easy to work with.


that is an understatement man.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> made a few parts today for some current setup builds.
> 
> 
> battery trays to hold Optima Yellow Tops.



when I make my first million I am going to have you make me something like this!


----------



## low4ever

Airborne said:


> when I make my first million I am going to have you make me something like this!


LOL, I know you already know Tattoo76 and know you don't need a million


----------



## Airborne

low4ever said:


> LOL, I know you already know Tattoo76 and know you don't need a million


----------



## Airborne

low4ever said:


> LOL, I know you already know Tattoo76 and know you don't need a million


who is this?


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> made a few parts today for some current setup builds.
> 
> 
> battery trays to hold Optima Yellow Tops.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

GOT MORE #8 ZIGZAGS. (since this isn't a topic for sales and classifieds, PM me if interested)


----------



## low4ever

Airborne said:


> who is this?


Name is Gary, not sure if we met. I know a few of the guys in City Knights: Joe, Miguel, Mike, Jose, and Brandon. Been knowing Jason for a few years now. Good guy to do business with. That's my brother from another.:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

low4ever said:


> Name is Gary, not sure if we met. I know a few of the guys in City Knights: Joe, Miguel, Mike, Jose, and Brandon. Been knowing Jason for a few years now. Good guy to do business with. That's my brother from another.:biggrin:


right on. I am the guy with the black 51.


----------



## TOPFAN

What's up guys? _ I see the topic is alive and well...._ LOL!:inout:


----------



## 1229

A better pic, some chrome ones will be finished soon.


----------



## 1229




----------



## holguin1966impala

Hey Bro, Can PM me with a $ for two Zigzags?


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> #4's are also available, the body size is the same as a #6, the only difference is the connecting part


TTT


----------



## 1229

someone has to have some pics to post...


----------



## Dreamer62

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=679092&stc=1&d=1375850023

Help post this damn pic, someone. 

Little set up I built or a hot rod 64. Nothing special, clean and simple


----------



## Dreamer62

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=679098&stc=1&d=1375850912

Help again

Set up I built, pix is from the Tores show that just past


----------



## Dreamer62

A little better pic. Not much better


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> I've been making reproduction data tags for almost 3 years....FYI, they aren't called rivets. It's a DRIVE SCREW. And NO, you cant make metal data tags in a 3D printer.
> 
> lmao at "your" original idea, that's a good one.


No one called them DRIVE SCREWS when I worked at the local NAS. But those tags are nice, you need to get out more and promote yourself. - All looking good. 

I can never tell if you'll rebuild some of my pumps. If, not, then I'll need to find someone else that can/will, or better yet, learn to rebuild them myself;* I mean if you can do it, how hard can it be *?? 

Anyways, if you will do some work or sell me some part's, post it here please. Just don't jack up the price. Don't you ever get tired of hating on someone that never did you no wrong, or have they .... .... .... <--- twilight zone theme music here


----------



## Hydros

RE aircraft: I just constructed a gate block and tank to be used to test all external gear pumps, (i.e. Pescos, etc) *IT'S NOT DONE*

Using four slowdowns it mounts high under the back window. This is for true to life real testing. As I believe the sound of the pump motor should be taken into consideration when testing. (reason I say this is that we used to judge the distance of the pinion gear to starter flywheel by just the sound). - Pic to be posted soon.

The center could have been made to work as it actually tapped out to a JIC fitting. Both tank ports are pointed down, and a breather is used at the end of the tank.. With all the time spent putting this together, I could have made a fluid take using a O2 tank. The idea of using a fire extinguisher might get tried if my aluminum solder skills get better. 

So this way, I can film and you can see and hear the pump being tested before you buy from me.


----------



## MR.59

Dreamer62 said:


> A little better pic. Not much better


 LOOKS CLEAN MARIO!


----------



## implala66

Dreamer62 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=679098&stc=1&d=1375850912
> 
> Help again
> 
> Set up I built, pix is from the Tores show that just past



Upload them in tinypic.com, then paste link on your reply


----------



## Dreamer62

Thank you sir


----------



## implala66

Dreamer62 said:


> Thank you sir


:THUMBSUP:

On Mike Ishiki's thread



6DEUCE6 said:


> Thanks Mike!
> View attachment 670590
> View attachment 670591
> View attachment 670592
> View attachment 670593
> View attachment 670594
> View attachment 670595


----------



## 1229

abelblack65 said:


> Tattoo76 now that was a reply!





low4ever said:


> Say word:bowrofl: fucking Tatto76





Maximus1959 said:


> Tattoo knows his shit. He has the work and the knowledge to back it up. Keep doing what your doing. You are great for lowriding. :thumbsup:





serve_n_swerve said:


> Yup homie gets down, and he is easy to work with.





Airborne said:


> that is an understatement man.





low4ever said:


> LOL, I know you already know Tattoo76 and know you don't need a million:biggrin:





MR.LAC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





low4ever said:


> Been knowing Jason for a few years now. Good guy to do business with. That's my brother from another.:biggrin:



thanks for all the kind words and gesture everyone. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

implala66 said:


> :THUMBSUP:
> 
> On Mike Ishiki's thread


Yes I did a lot of the heavy lifting on that car as well. I can't claim the layout tho. I only helped.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

1 of 1, needs a little TLC, still cool though.


----------



## Pescos Inc.




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Pescos Inc. said:


> 1 of 1, needs a little TLC, still cool though.
> 
> View attachment 679520


----------



## Pescos Inc.

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>



badass!


----------



## 1229

Pescos Inc. said:


> 1 of 1, needs a little TLC, still cool though.
> 
> View attachment 679520


nice score muchacho


----------



## implala66

Recently found, now in transit from north to south..............


----------



## BumpCity

I need a Hydro-aire #6 coil 38-01312 or Wesco A-264 p.m. me if you have one for sale


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> Recently found, now in transit from north to south..............


nice, that's 401K money right there!!


----------



## S.J convrt59

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


 Thats Bad Ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

TATTOO-76 said:


> A better pic, some chrome ones will be finished soon.


 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

implala66 said:


> Recently found, now in transit from north to south..............


Man I sure hope who ever gets some of these rebuilds them and does a setup that deserves these motor/pump combo.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

S.J convrt59 said:


> NICE :thumbsup:


Very Nice


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Very Nice


Indeed


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Pescos Inc. said:


> 1 of 1, needs a little TLC, still cool though.
> 
> You have a real nice piece there! That Stratopower is new surplus, 3000 PSI.
> 
> View attachment 679520


----------



## bad idea

TATTOO-76 said:


> some custom parts I started today. Just a sneak peek, nothing revealing.



Nice work man! Nice bullshitting with you and thanks again for the help!


----------



## TOPFAN

implala66 said:


> Recently found, now in transit from north to south..............


They are going back on a plane. Nice spy pic...LOL!


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> They are going back on a plane. Nice spy pic...LOL!


 helicopter to be exact :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

Lockheed Constellation...


----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> Lockheed Constellation...


exactly


----------



## Hydros

BumpCity said:


> I need a Hydro-aire #6 coil 38-01312 or Wesco A-264 p.m. me if you have one for sale


see my ad at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...dros-aircraft-lowrider-hydraulics-sale-4.html


----------



## implala66




----------



## DIPPINIT

TATTOO-76 said:


> exactly


WHERE MY EEMCO TAGS? I need 5.


----------



## 1229

DIPPINIT said:


> WHERE MY EEMCO TAGS? I need 5.


though u wanted Pesco tags??? 



















Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DIPPINIT

TATTOO-76 said:


> though u wanted Pesco tags???
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha


 ***... lol


----------



## 1229

HaHa


----------



## baghdady

Its ok, not everyone's perfect  hahaha


:wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT

baghdady said:


> Its ok, not everyone's perfect  hahaha
> 
> 
> :wave:



Everyone rollin' aircraft is perfect.  Small circle. When you coming out this way??


----------



## 1229

DIPPINIT said:


> Everyone rollin' aircraft is perfect.  Small circle. When you coming out this way??


ALL aircraft is perfect...because theres no china parts, no china motors, no "Italian" pumpheads that are really made in china.


Just another reason to love aircraft...MADE IN AMERICA.


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> ALL aircraft is perfect...because theres no china parts, no china motors, no "Italian" pumpheads that are really made in china.
> 
> 
> Just another reason to love aircraft...MADE IN AMERICA.


X3


----------



## Airborne

anything new from the man, the myth Jason?!!lol


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> anything new from the man, the myth Jason?!!lol



been busy as hell, trying to get caught up on these setups. posting pics again soon.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

Pesco roosters for sale .....


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> Pesco roosters for sale .....


i need to hit Mike up for some of those


----------



## Mr Impala

495319 anyone have this hydro aire candle laying around


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> i need to hit Mike up for some of those


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

I need this candle


----------



## aRMer9

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 693177
> 
> 
> I need this candle


Mr Impala, still need the Candle's? I have a couple NOS once in my stk. PM me if interested.


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> THANKS BROTHER


:wave:YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.... STARTING TO LOOK AGAIN:yes:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Is there a company that sells complete aircraft setups?


----------



## implala66

913ryderWYCO said:


> Is there a company that sells complete aircraft setups?


No, but lmk what you need, a set up can be put together for you


----------



## Airborne

there are a few peeps on here that can put together a solid setup or sell you the parts do do so at a reasonable price.


----------



## fltotheo

Airborne said:


> there are a few peeps on here that can put together a solid setup or sell you the parts do do so at a reasonable price.


can you give us some names?


----------



## milkbone

913ryderWYCO said:


> Is there a company that sells complete aircraft setups?


HIT UP TATTOO-76 HOMEBOY REBUILDS AIRCRAFT THE RIGHT WAY! HE CAN CUSTOM MACHINE STUFF FOR YOU ALSO.... I CAN PUT IT TO YOU THIS WAY HE IS THE ONLY PERSON I WOULD TRUST TO DO MY SET UPS AND THE ONLY PERSON I WOULD BUY A CUT CAR FROM ...AND ALL THE WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF.... YOU HAVE NOT SEEN HALF OF WHAT HE IS WORKING ON RIGHT NOW DUE THE NATURE OF CUSTOMER BUILDS WANTING TO KEEP THINGS QUITE.....


----------



## milkbone

fltotheo said:


> can you give us some names?


SEE ABOVE POST:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 is THE man for sure. Be careful who you get parts from on here. Aircraft hydraulics got a bad name for a while there because there was a guy selling complete junk and for some reason people were cheerleading for him. Jason (TATTOO) has some things in the works that would blow your fuckin mind. If someone offers you a deal post the guy's screen name here and ask if they are reputible. No need to post prices or anything just ask if they put out a good product...


----------



## Airborne

and you can PM Jason directly. He builds plenty, the best I have ever seen and will be honest about someones work. He won't tell you that a good builder is shitty just to drum up business either.


----------



## Airborne

shit, I could go on and on about this.lol Also, don't expect the prices to compare with "street" Chinese pumps etc. Jason doesn't just rattle can some busted old pumps and toss some pipe fittings on them either. If he builds the pump, he pretty much BUILDS the pump. No corners cut, not so called "NOS" pumps that weren't cracked open to ensure their working order. 

Like I said, post all questions about it here and those of us who have an interest will be able to at least point you in the right direction...


----------



## milkbone

Airborne said:


> shit, I could go on and on about this.lol Also, don't expect the prices to compare with "street" Chinese pumps etc. Jason doesn't just rattle can some busted old pumps and toss some pipe fittings on them either. If he builds the pump, he pretty much BUILDS the pump. No corners cut, not so called "NOS" pumps that weren't cracked open to ensure their working order.
> 
> Like I said, post all questions about it here and those of us who have an interest will be able to at least point you in the right direction...


:yes: JUST LOOK AT THE PICS.... ANYONE ELSE POST THEIR WORK LIKE THAT???:dunno: 'NOUGH SAID


----------



## Airborne

for real. Putting motor casings on the lathe to be sure they are right is beyond anything else I have ever seen.


----------



## Firefly

George (prewar_gm_access) and Chapo (mr Lac) have always treated me right as well. Fair prices and good parts.


----------



## low4ever

If you look at the pages in here, you would actually see Tattoo76's work. No they are not just pictures. Every single piece of the pump, motor, casings, data plates, screws etc. are gone through, replace or rebuilt. I've been to the guys house and let me tell you, the shit he is building and the cars the setups are going on are at the top of the game or will be soon. Not a cheerleader, but Tattoo76 is a great guy to get a setup from. I can't speak for any other seller here, I can only speak of what I have seen. This guys work is insane. No half ass rebuilds, he don't try and save raggedy shit because he can't get the proper shit. He has absolutely everything and what he don't have he machines accurately. If you get some B.S. it won't be from him. It seems i am not the only who feels this way.


----------



## baghdady

Excuse me while I jump on the Tattoo76 bandwagon real quick. I have a pump that has been giving me some trouble. Blew three separate gaskets and I was in danger of not being able to bring the car out to our picnic because of it. I sent Tattoo76 a message, he shipped me a better gasket the next day. I put it on and the pump has not leaked since. Now I personally think the pump needs to be looked at, and if it does it will be packaged up and shipped to him immediately. Great guy is an understatement when talking about him, he does not half step on anything! I have never met him in person, but when I do, I am going to hug the motherfuker "No ****"

ill throw my keys at him and let him cruise the trey when ever he wants. Real Talk! 


*Edit cause the video wasnt working. Bending corners with the Pescos hno:


----------



## baghdady

Damn, show a video of threewheeling with some pescos and I killed the thread lmao :roflmao:


----------



## low4ever

baghdady said:


> Damn, show a video of threewheeling with some pescos and I killed the thread lmao :roflmao:


I know bro, lol...bad ass ride by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

Thanks


----------



## milkbone

baghdady said:


> Damn, show a video of threewheeling with some pescos and I killed the thread lmao :roflmao:


:yessad: 























WUZ UP DANNY:wave: LONG TIME NO SEE.....


----------



## Airborne

that car is fucking sick!


----------



## spikekid999

pickin up a set of pecos, do I need to run fat cylinders, or will regulars do?


----------



## Airborne

what pesco's? Depends on the model


----------



## spikekid999

I forget the model, ill go at em after work sometime this week n let ya know


----------



## Dreamer62

spikekid999 said:


> I forget the model, ill go at em after work sometime this week n let ya know


280's need them, 777's and 525's run better with them but you can run regular cylinders, same with roosters and big mama fan roosters.


----------



## Aeroman

http://chevybombs.com/archives/1206


----------



## Airborne

Aeroman said:


> http://chevybombs.com/archives/1206


Jason hitting the big time!


----------



## spikekid999

Here's the 3 pescos and dumps I'm picking up


----------



## lowlowlow

777


----------



## spikekid999

Thoughts on the dumps?


----------



## 65elcomal

spikekid999 said:


> Thoughts on the dumps?


There almost as big as the pumps... That's the first thing that came to my mine... But that's just me....


----------



## spikekid999

Yeah they are huge
Not sure if they are what I need or work, or should I get a pair of adex's?


----------



## Airborne

Adex for sure. None better...


----------



## Maximus1959

Only deal with Jason (Tattoo76), George (Pre War), Mike Ishiki, ADEX Andy, and maybe a handful of others if you want to get into aircraft. Jason is putting together an extensive resume right now. Most have not seen a tremendous amount from him, but they will soon. He is very maticulious and treats every setup, as if it was his own. No detail is over-looked. He has the work ethic, creative ability, and machine capabilities needed to build them. Great to do business with. Great for lowriding...


----------



## spikekid999

oh yeah, ive been looking back in this thread and always see his work, which is very nice. I haven't been had any expeirance with aircraft yet, but its a setup ive always wanted and now getting a set of pumps, so hopefully I can get a decent looking and working setup in my dart


----------



## Airborne

Maximus1959 said:


> Only deal with Jason (Tattoo76), George (Pre War), Mike Ishiki, ADEX Andy, and maybe a handful of others if you want to get into aircraft. Jason is putting together an extensive resume right now. Most have not seen a tremendous amount from him, but they will soon. He is very maticulious and treats every setup, as if it was his own. No detail is over-looked. He has the work ethic, creative ability, and machine capabilities needed to build them. Great to do business with. Great for lowriding...


same same


----------



## baghdady

:wave: how's it going man 

Thanks Airborne! 






milkbone said:


> :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUZ UP DANNY:wave: LONG TIME NO SEE.....


----------



## Airborne

Sup Danny? Where have you been? That car is unbelievable! Cutting corners on PESCO's! Fuck yeah...


----------



## Airborne

you need to make a video of the pumps making noise!


----------



## baghdady

Airborne said:


> Sup Danny? Where have you been? That car is unbelievable! Cutting corners on PESCO's! Fuck yeah...





Airborne said:


> you need to make a video of the pumps making noise!



:h5: Thanks, Yeah its pretty badass to be cutting corners with them, i had never seen a video of anybody doing it before  

I will post a vid of the pumps working so you guys can see them :cheesy:


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> Looks like the check valve is plumbed into the inlet...
> 
> 
> Weston dumps are kool, using 4 on a setup right now. Gotta be careful when you take them apart.


Thanks, for the advice, everything is hand tight just put it there to see how it looked.


----------



## imgntnschgo

this is getting good...more aircraft please:drama:


----------



## chosen one

Any body have a brush holder plate for a pesco motor 777 pm me if you do thanks


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> Thanks, for the advice, everything is hand tight just put it there to see how it looked.


Regarding the Weston's...remove the four 4-40 screws that hold the cannon plug to the top of the solenoid outer shell BEFORE you unscrew the outer shell. If you don't the wires will spin, they are long but after a few revolutions it will tear the wires.


Also keep a magnet handy. There's 2 small check balls and 2 small springs inside. One spring isn't an issue but one is made from .007" diameter wire, use the magnet to handle it, otherwise it can get damaged or lost.


If you don't have the spring I described then the dump is a normal open dump.


----------



## implala66




----------



## Hipstreet

Nice:thumbsup:



Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 785201
> 
> 
> Thanks to my homie jason he got my setup looking right. Big frank didbthe install and I just had the vision and money lol.


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> Regarding the Weston's...remove the four 4-40 screws that hold the cannon plug to the top of the solenoid outer shell BEFORE you unscrew the outer shell. If you don't the wires will spin, they are loing but after a few revolutions it will tear the wires.
> 
> 
> Also keep a magnet handy. There's 2 small check balls and 2 small springs inside. One spring isn't an issue but one is made from .007" diameter wire, use the magnet to handle it, otherwise it can get damaged or lost.
> 
> 
> If you don't have the spring I described then the dump is a normal open dump.


Thanks, will keep it in mind when I take them apart to get them polished or painted, any word on the whittaker tags?


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## Pescos Inc.

TATTOO-76 said:


> Regarding the Weston's...remove the four 4-40 screws that hold the cannon plug to the top of the solenoid outer shell BEFORE you unscrew the outer shell. If you don't the wires will spin, they are long but after a few revolutions it will tear the wires.
> 
> 
> Also keep a magnet handy. There's 2 small check balls and 2 small springs inside. One spring isn't an issue but one is made from .007" diameter wire, use the magnet to handle it, otherwise it can get damaged or lost.


I like peanut butter.


----------



## 1229

Pescos Inc. said:


> I like peanut butter.


Im allergic to peanut butter...:angry:


----------



## 1229




----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


>



beautiful my man!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


>


 Very clean, very nice


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


>


WHY DID YOU CHOOSE A WESTON DUMP? ANY DIFFERENCE?


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> WHY DID YOU CHOOSE A WESTON DUMP? ANY DIFFERENCE?


Just to use something different. Adel, adex, and hydroaires are being used in most setups, decided to go a different route.


----------



## 1229

chosen one said:


> Any body have a brush holder plate for a pesco motor 777 pm me if you do thanks


made some today. stronger and more rigid than the originals.


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> Just to use something different. Adel, adex, and hydroaires are being used in most setups, decided to go a different route.


OKAY
I KINDA DID THE SAME ON MY 76
USED 3 WATTERMAN DUMPS. KINDA LIKE THE PRESSURE RELEASE BUTTON ON TOP, WAS A CHALLENGE TO FIND THE LARGER ONE FOR THE FRONT, WITH A #8 OPENING, THEN 2 MATCHING SMALLER ONES #6 FOR THE REARS
DREAMER 62 REBUILT THEM , THEY WORK GOOD


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> OKAY
> I KINDA DID THE SAME ON MY 76
> USED 3 WATTERMAN DUMPS. KINDA LIKE THE PRESSURE RELEASE BUTTON ON TOP, WAS A CHALLENGE TO FIND THE LARGER ONE FOR THE FRONT, WITH A #8 OPENING, THEN 2 MATCHING SMALLER ONES #6 FOR THE REARS
> DREAMER 62 REBUILT THEM , THEY WORK GOOD


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


>


mine look different than those i`ll post pics


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> mine look different than those i`ll post pics


the front one is larger than the rears, but mario rebuilt everything, we found n.o.s. matching magnate tops for the rears


----------



## low4ever

TTT Repost:dunno:


----------



## 1229

working on some original A6 tanks, adding fittings. #16 filler on top and a #12 offset outlet on the bottom


----------



## implala66




----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


>


For sale??


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> For sale??


Yes, check the classifieds, there'sa thread over there.


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## implala66




----------



## firme64impala

Rooster setup Vegas 2013.


----------



## Badass93

beautiful setup! there was others aircraft setups at supershow?


----------



## Hydros

*looking for info or parts on power pack panels*

Dealers, if you see these, get them.

The pump will be in a panel with other components.


----------



## Hydros

implala66 said:


>



You find that at the same place as your other goodies?


----------



## Airborne

Yeah, where are the supershow setups?


----------



## implala66

Hydros said:


> You find that at the same place as your other goodies?


Maybe


----------



## firme64impala

Thanks, yes Brent's 55 also had aircraft.


Badass93 said:


> beautiful setup! there was others aircraft setups at supershow?


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are a few I took:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Airborne

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 828650


that is on of my favorite.


----------



## spikekid999

TTT

Who's got a pair of zig zag slowdowns for sale? Pm with what you got


----------



## implala66

spikekid999 said:


> TTT
> 
> Who's got a pair of zig zag slowdowns for sale? Pm with what you got


PM sent


----------



## DIPPINIT

firme64impala said:


> Rooster setup Vegas 2013.


Congratulations on your car and your setup Chris. You never gave up and saw it through. I respect that. Its not easy. Your whole car is on hit.


----------



## firme64impala

DIPPINIT said:


> Congratulations on your car and your setup Chris. You never gave up and saw it through. I respect that. Its not easy. Your whole car is on hit.


Thanks Brandon I appreciate it. Hoping to have it out at the Roadster show in January if your going.


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## S.J convrt59

firme64impala said:


> Rooster setup Vegas 2013.


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## firme64impala

S.J convrt59 said:


> Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 Thanks


----------



## TOPFAN

DIPPINIT said:


> Congratulations on your car and your setup Chris. You never gave up and saw it through. I respect that. Its not easy. Your whole car is on hit.


:h5:


----------



## implala66




----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


>



someone texted me that pic a few months back.........poor motor just hanging out all alone.


----------



## 1229

firme64impala said:


> Rooster setup Vegas 2013.


happy to see you got the car finished and made it to the super show. car looks badass, wish i was there to see it in person.



looking forward to seeing what you end up doing with those sidewinders.


----------



## Badass93

pm tattoo-76


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> someone texted me that pic a few months back.........poor motor just hanging out all alone.



Got this one to


----------



## imgntnschgo

ttt


----------



## firme64impala

TATTOO-76 said:


> happy to see you got the car finished and made it to the super show. car looks badass, wish i was there to see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to seeing what you end up doing with those sidewinders.


 Thanks, hopefully the Sidewinders won't take 7 years like the Roosters did. Lol


----------



## 1229

TTT for MADE IN AMERICA hydraulics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydros

implala66 said:


> Got this one to



see PM


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT for MADE IN AMERICA hydraulics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




same!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

firme64impala said:


> Thanks, hopefully the Sidewinders won't take 7 years like the Roosters did. Lol


 I hear that, I have so many projects in the air, I finally said fuck it, I'm sending my Westinghouse motors and Stratopower pump heads to Tattoo-76 to rebuild and finalize the setup. Mike Ishiki helped me with sourcing parts, and with the layout. Tattoo-76 will wrap it all up. All said and done the setup will travel to more states this year then me. Here are a couple of pics of just the pump heads he is rebuilding for me. Both dudes have been great to work with.














The red shit is to keep the chrome or nickel flash from getting into the areas where we don't want the build up.


----------



## Badass93

ohhhhhhhhhhh!aluminium stratopower pumpheads are chrome plated to the perfection!


----------



## firme64impala

serve_n_swerve said:


> I hear that, I have so many projects in the air, I finally said fuck it, I'm sending my Westinghouse motors and Stratopower pump heads to Tattoo-76 to rebuild and finalize the setup. Mike Ishiki helped me with sourcing parts, and with the layout. Tattoo-76 will wrap it all up. All said and done the setup will travel to more states this year then me. Here are a couple of pics of just the pump heads he is rebuilding for me. Both dudes have been great to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red shit is to keep the chrome or nickel flash from getting into the areas where we don't want the build up.


 They look real good! Are two of them spares or are you doing more than one setup?


----------



## implala66

firme64impala said:


> Thanks, hopefully the Sidewinders won't take 7 years like the Roosters did. Lol


Just give them to Mike, he shouldn't take long to make a nice set up with them......


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Badass93 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh!aluminium stratopower pumpheads are chrome plated to the perfection!


 Thanks man, I was going to leave them polished however I was afraid they would dull again over time. Checked with some people I know at Space-x (the send rockets to space) and they told me what to use on the inside of the housing so it would not buildup and screw up all the threads and inner dimensions. Tattoo-76 has all the guts from the pumps and will rebuild the pumps as well as the motors, and put the setup together. Going to use the same stuff on all the fittings, zig zags, etc...


----------



## serve_n_swerve

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thanks man, I was going to leave them polished however I was afraid they would dull again over time. Checked with some people I know at Space-x (the send rockets to space) and they told me what to use on the inside of the housing so it would not buildup and screw up all the threads and inner dimensions. Tattoo-76 has all the guts from the pumps and will rebuild the pumps as well as the motors, and put the setup together. Going to use the same stuff on all the fittings, zig zags, etc...


 Confirmed it with my chrome too before I plated them


----------



## serve_n_swerve

firme64impala said:


> They look real good! Are two of them spares or are you doing more than one setup?


 Yes originally I had 4 but picked up two more as spares. Since Jason is rebuilding them and replacing all the gaskets and orings I figured it would be cheaper to have a pair at the ready. I really hope I don't need to use them as spares since I don't plan on beating the hell out of the setup and it will be all rebuilt. I am a bit worried on the horse power the Westinghouse will deliver at 24 volt. If the four hold up fine then I will use them for a different setup.


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## Biscaynedenny

serve_n_swerve said:


> I hear that, I have so many projects in the air, I finally said fuck it, I'm sending my Westinghouse motors and Stratopower pump heads to Tattoo-76 to rebuild and finalize the setup. Mike Ishiki helped me with sourcing parts, and with the layout. Tattoo-76 will wrap it all up. All said and done the setup will travel to more states this year then me. Here are a couple of pics of just the pump heads he is rebuilding for me. Both dudes have been great to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red shit is to keep the chrome or nickel flash from getting into the areas where we don't want the build up.


Wow!one day.....


----------



## implala66

:inout:


----------



## Badass93

serve_n_swerve said:


> Thanks man, I was going to leave them polished however I was afraid they would dull again over time. Checked with some people I know at Space-x (the send rockets to space) and they told me what to use on the inside of the housing so it would not buildup and screw up all the threads and inner dimensions. Tattoo-76 has all the guts from the pumps and will rebuild the pumps as well as the motors, and put the setup together. Going to use the same stuff on all the fittings, zig zags, etc...


thanks for the information.


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## Airborne

anything new Jason?


----------



## low4ever

Airborne said:


> anything new Jason?


I'm pretty sure there is but this guy id soooo busy, to be honest i don't know how he does it. He is a very active father, a student, a quite a few other titles i'm not sure i am not at liberty to discuss. Believe me though i'm pretty sure you know he has been REALLY BUSY!! Might need to make another visit. Tattoo76 :wave:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

low4ever said:


> I'm pretty sure there is but this guy id soooo busy, to be honest i don't know how he does it. He is a very active father, a student, a quite a few other titles i'm not sure i am not at liberty to discuss. Believe me though i'm pretty sure you know he has been REALLY BUSY!! Might need to make another visit. Tattoo76 :wave:


 I hear he is working on a four pump, four dump Westinghouse/Stratopower setup. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Badass93

*WWII PESCO (Pump Engine Service Corp) Employee Photo ID Badge Maker of Aircraft Parts*


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> *WWII PESCO (Pump Engine Service Corp) Employee Photo ID Badge Maker of Aircraft Parts*



Very nice find. Back when workers had a sense of pride. NO chinese JUNK.


----------



## Badass93

hi Jason,
how did you do to polish the pesco 777 pumpheads like on the 61 Rotten Apple?
i would to polish my shotgun pumpheads but i dont know how do.
i really appreciate it.


----------



## Airborne

more more more!!!


----------



## implala66




----------



## Badass93

implala66 said:


>


did you do a manual polishing?


----------



## implala66

Badass93 said:


> did you do a manual polishing?


It's chrome plated


----------



## implala66

:inout:


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> hi Jason,
> how did you do to polish the pesco 777 pumpheads like on the 61 Rotten Apple?
> i would to polish my shotgun pumpheads but i dont know how do.
> i really appreciate it.


I gut them (because they all need to be rebuilt anyway), and I send them out to get polished.


Here's some ZigZags that were recently plated. Completely disassembled, each part chromed individually and reassembled with the urethane seal upgrade that has been tested at 8000psi.


----------



## Airborne

jesus!


----------



## Badass93

TATTOO-76 said:


> I gut them (because they all need to be rebuilt anyway), and I send them out to get polished.
> 
> 
> Here's some ZigZags that were recently plated. Completely disassembled, each part chromed individually and reassembled with the urethane seal upgrade that has been tested at 8000psi.


good job as always jason!
thanks for all these infos.
Im still looking for 2 pesco shotguns rebuilt kits if you have...


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> I gut them (because they all need to be rebuilt anyway), and I send them out to get polished.
> 
> 
> Here's some ZigZags that were recently plated. Completely disassembled, each part chromed individually and reassembled with the urethane seal upgrade that has been tested at 8000psi.


damn man:worship:


----------



## KERRBSS

TATTOO-76 said:


> I gut them (because they all need to be rebuilt anyway), and I send them out to get polished.
> 
> 
> Here's some ZigZags that were recently plated. Completely disassembled, each part chromed individually and reassembled with the urethane seal upgrade that has been tested at 8000psi.


Damn those are nice. Love zig zags


----------



## Airborne

ttmfttttt


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## Airborne

bumpa


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

WTB...LOOKING FOR THE 20 YEAR PESCO SERVICE PIN AND THE ONE WITH THE WINGS...ALSO IF ANYONE GOTS A 30 YEAR SERVICE PIN LOOKING FOR THAT TOO...WILLING TO BUY OR TRADE AIRCRAFT PARTS...PM ME...THANKS AIRCRAFT HOMIES...


----------



## TOPFAN

I guess its time I put this together!!! 


The pump head is way different then the Pesco...the gears sit inside the brass housing that sits inside the aluminum casing. I hope it is still good! The motor I know is salvageable.

This thing was beat to hell. I had all the arc marks fixed, the tags were not salvageable.


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> I guess its time I put this together!!!
> 
> 
> The pump head is way different then the Pesco...the gears sit inside the brass housing that sits inside the aluminum casing. I hope it is still good! The motor I know is salvageable.
> 
> This thing was beat to hell. I had all the arc marks fixed, the tags were not salvageable.


Welcome back Mr. Fan :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

implala66 said:


> Welcome back Mr. Fan :thumbsup:


Thank you Mr Six...LOL!


----------



## Airborne

hell yeah senor fan!


----------



## implala66




----------



## implala66




----------



## implala66




----------



## implala66




----------



## 1229

CATCHING UP ON SOME CAD WORK. SHOULD HAVE ALL EXPLODED VIEWS FINISHED SOON FOR THE REBUILD KITS (PUMPS, MOTORS, DUMPS, EQ's, ETC)


----------



## low4ever

:loco:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

TATTOO-76 said:


> CATCHING UP ON SOME CAD WORK. SHOULD HAVE ALL EXPLODED VIEWS FINISHED SOON FOR THE REBUILD KITS (PUMPS, MOTORS, DUMPS, EQ's, ETC)


 LOOKING GOOD BRO, CANNON PLUGS ARE A NICE TOUCH SET UP FOR HARD LINE LIKE THAT...:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> LOOKING GOOD BRO, CANNON PLUGS ARE A NICE TOUCH SET UP FOR HARD LINE LIKE THAT...:thumbsup:


THANKS BRO, I'LL HAVE YOU SOME NEW PICS SOON. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

STRATOPOWER 67WA PUMP











STRATOPOWER 67A PUMP











MODIFYING SOME EEMCO MOTORS




















CUSTOM FANS











CUSTOM PESCO 280GE MOTOR MOUNTS

(i made 2 different styles, one with hidden mounting holes, one with original mounting holes)


----------



## Airborne

that custom fan is NUTS! I can't say it enough, NO ONE is even close! Period!


----------



## milkbone

BUMP


----------



## king debo

Amazing machine work!


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## chosen one

TATTOO-76 said:


> STRATOPOWER 67WA PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRATOPOWER 67A PUMP
> 
> [IMbG]http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l147/TATTOO-76/67A_zpsfe77336a.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> MODIFYING SOME EEMCO MOTORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM FANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM PESCO 280GE MOTOR MOUNTS
> 
> (i made 2 different styles, one with hidden mounting holes, one with original mounting holes)


Nice thanks Jason for your help the other day nice illestration


----------



## 1229

chosen one said:


> Nice thanks Jason for your help the other day nice illestration


anytime, nice chatting with you.


----------



## 1229

quickie CAD drawing, last minute changes on a part before finalizing a program and machining.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TATTOO-76 said:


> STRATOPOWER 67WA PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRATOPOWER 67A PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODIFYING SOME EEMCO MOTORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM FANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM PESCO 280GE MOTOR MOUNTS
> 
> (i made 2 different styles, one with hidden mounting holes, one with original mounting holes)



Wow. Jaw dropping as usual with your set ups!


----------



## Hipstreet

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## drasticbean

*more..!!!!!!*


----------



## TOPFAN

Nice work Jason... Looking good!


----------



## leon1959

TATTOO-76 said:


> STRATOPOWER 67WA PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRATOPOWER 67A PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODIFYING SOME EEMCO MOTORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM FANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM PESCO 280GE MOTOR MOUNTS
> 
> (i made 2 different styles, one with hidden mounting holes, one with original mounting holes)


nice work!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> CATCHING UP ON SOME CAD WORK. SHOULD HAVE ALL EXPLODED VIEWS FINISHED SOON FOR THE REBUILD KITS (PUMPS, MOTORS, DUMPS, EQ's, ETC)


 NICE!! I like the billet missle bomb motor bases. This mock up looks very interesting! Jason. .


----------



## 1229

for the Whittaker fans out there...


this new part keeps the plumbing cleaner by putting everything in a straight line and eliminates the unused port. this will be ported to a -4 AN port (same as the rest of the dump).


----------



## 1229

drasticbean said:


> *more..!!!!!!*


maybe...a lot of guys dont want their setups or parts posted up until their cars are debuted...sucks. 




(dont worry, I'll sneak a few small pics on Instagram, lmao)


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> for the Whittaker fans out there...
> 
> 
> this new part keeps the plumbing cleaner by putting everything in a straight line and eliminates the unused port. this will be ported to a -4 AN port (same as the rest of the dump).
> great info. for my whit takers...great work jason


very helpful for my whittakers... always great work jason...


----------



## DIPPINIT

Who has Walt Mississippi #?


----------



## drasticbean

TATTOO-76 said:


> maybe...a lot of guys dont want their setups or parts posted up until their cars are debuted...sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dont worry, I'll sneak a few small pics on Instagram, lmao)


*i TOTALLY UNDERSTAND.....EXAMPLE ROTTEN APPLE.....LOL*


----------



## drasticbean

DIPPINIT said:


> Who has Walt Mississippi #?


WHY YOU NEED IT.....LOL


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> maybe...a lot of guys dont want their setups or parts posted up until their cars are debuted...sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dont worry, I'll sneak a few small pics on Instagram, lmao)


I know a guy who won't mind...


----------



## CustomMachines

TATTOO-76 said:


> CATCHING UP ON SOME CAD WORK. SHOULD HAVE ALL EXPLODED VIEWS FINISHED SOON FOR THE REBUILD KITS (PUMPS, MOTORS, DUMPS, EQ's, ETC)


 awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

TATTOO-76 said:


> I gut them (because they all need to be rebuilt anyway), and I send them out to get polished.
> 
> 
> Here's some ZigZags that were recently plated. Completely disassembled, each part chromed individually and reassembled with the urethane seal upgrade that has been tested at 8000psi.



I know who's those belong too!


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## Badass93

my 3rd baby  Pesco Shotgun full complete(with safety wires) in a good shape,just need a nice restoration like og pump.
Bought it for a good price on eba...


----------



## TOPFAN

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Goddamn...I give you props on rebuilding that!


----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> Goddamn...I give you props on rebuilding that!


Thanks, I Got 3 more here that I'm rebuilding now.


----------



## TOPFAN

TATTOO-76 said:


> Thanks, I Got 3 more here that I'm rebuilding now.



I have a Pesco EQ I just got with some other stuff I got and its missing these valves. This guy I deal with doesn't like looking through all his stuff. He calls me once in a while, when he finds the stuff we want. 

I also have an EQ's with - 10 outlets.


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## 1229

pump tray I machined Friday for one of the current builds. 1/2" raised islands with 3/8" radius fillet for the custom Pesco 280 GE mounts to sit on.


----------



## slo

TATTOO-76 said:


> pump tray I machined Friday for one of the current builds. 1/2" raised islands with 3/8" radius fillet for the custom Pesco 280 GE mounts to sit on.


how many hours of just mill time on that part alone?


----------



## 41bowtie

Wow!


----------



## spikekid999

Anyone know what size fitting fits the monster greens? Need to order up sone reducer fittings but not sure what size i need


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> pump tray I machined Friday for one of the current builds. 1/2" raised islands with 3/8" radius fillet for the custom Pesco 280 GE mounts to sit on.


shit man! I may need to have a yard sale so I can have one of these done!!!!!


----------



## 1229

spikekid999 said:


> Anyone know what size fitting fits the monster greens? Need to order up sone reducer fittings but not sure what size i need


They came in many sizes, I've seen them as large as a -20.


----------



## 1229

another setup tray from last week


----------



## 1229

pump trays can also be used as donut serving trays, haha


----------



## Airborne

man I need to get out your way one of these days! I have to see your operation before I go back to NM!


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> man I need to get out your way one of these days! I have to see your operation before I go back to NM!


anytime.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 41bowtie

TOPFAN said:


>


Looks good homie


----------



## EL NENE

TOPFAN said:


>


This is outstanding!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## spikekid999

How much for the 2 yellow tank setups?


----------



## lowdeville

41bowtie said:


>


any of this for sale?


----------



## imgntnschgo

41bowtie said:


>


SUCIO !


----------



## 41bowtie

Sorry homie not for sale maybe the grenade.


----------



## 41bowtie

Wait till u see the dirty ones


----------



## Airborne

you guys are still putting together some goo shit!


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


>



so that's what you where talking about, when you said redoing your set up, thanks for he eq................................. :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Anyone got any leads on this motor pump combo?


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Anyone got any leads on this motor pump combo?


Deering used to have a lot of them, NOS. Most of them won't lift a car though.


----------



## DIPPINIT

TOPFAN said:


>



Is that Nitrous? ?


----------



## 1229

couple of brush covers I machined for some Pesco 280LN motors.


----------



## Airborne

bad ass Jason!! NO ONE takes it to this level!


----------



## 6Deuced

Anyone have a tutorial on rebuilding a pesco 777 pumphead?


----------



## Badass93

6Deuced said:


> Anyone have a tutorial on rebuilding a pesco 777 pumphead?


Some pictures have been posted by jason (tattoo76)in this lil thread or 
here=> http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/showthread.php?5093-Rebuilding-a-Pesco-Pump


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> Some pictures have been posted by jason (tattoo76)in this lil thread or
> here=> http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/showthread.php?5093-Rebuilding-a-Pesco-Pump


thanks for posting the link. i havent been on that site in some time.


----------



## 1229

rebuilding some Pesco R280 pumps with Leece-Neville motors right now.


these werent too bad, some pitting on the motor cases (Leece-Neville motors were ALL crude to begin with, WWII era, thrown into production and werent an aircraft compliant motor, these were industrial motors adapted with lock tab washers to make them "good enough" for aircraft use).

in any case, heres some pics. these will be painted gloss black and will wear brand new data tags and will have a nice home in a beautiful 63 Impala.


visible pitting after media blasting









machined until smooth, only had to remove .020"









hated to media blast them again









but, i love the fresh blasted finish



























commutator needed very little work



























freshening up the pumpheads


















motor reassembly


----------



## Airborne

the blasted look is bad ass! My next setup is going to be a raw as possible...


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> rebuilding some Pesco R280 pumps with Leece-Neville motors right now.
> 
> 
> these werent too bad, some pitting on the motor cases (Leece-Neville motors were ALL crude to begin with, WWII era, thrown into production and werent an aircraft compliant motor, these were industrial motors adapted with lock tab washers to make them "good enough" for aircraft use).
> 
> in any case, heres some pics. these will be painted gloss black and will wear brand new data tags and will have a nice home in a beautiful 63 Impala.
> 
> 
> visible pitting after media blasting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machined until smooth, only had to remove .020"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hated to media blast them again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, i love the fresh blasted finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commutator needed very little work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshening up the pumpheads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motor reassembly


beautiful work...ttt


----------



## FoxCustom

41bowtie said:


>


NIIIIICE click clacks


----------



## abelblack65

Awesome pics T-76


----------



## 1229

abelblack65 said:


> Awesome pics T-76


Thanks Abel


----------



## KING OF PEARL

I must say I am very intrigued and impressed with the quality, detail, and imagination going into these 50 year old pumps. Mr. Tattoo has done a fine job on recreating an era, and should be inducted into the Smithsonian museum in Washington DC. After hanging onto my Eemco Pumps for 35 years, I have decided to let them go. They are NOS in the wood crates, wrapped with newspaper from 1953. Please contact me for details. Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## slo

KING OF PEARL said:


> I must say I am very intrigued and impressed with the quality, detail, and imagination going into these 50 year old pumps. Mr. Tattoo has done a fine job on recreating an era, and should be inducted into the Smithsonian museum in Washington DC. After hanging onto my Eemco Pumps for 35 years, I have decided to let them go. They are NOS in the wood crates, wrapped with newspaper from 1953. Please contact me for details. Thank you and God Bless.


in newspapaer? i had some but wraped in a brownish wax paper....


----------



## lowdeville

page 3:ugh:ttt


----------



## 1229

lowdeville said:


> page 3:ugh:ttt


this topic gets pushed back by all the 16" rear cylinder/three wheel/madeinchina"italian"pump topics...



:roflmao:


----------



## socapots

Haha, no doubt.

Every time I come in here I want the things I see. Lol.


----------



## lowdeville

TATTOO-76 said:


> this topic gets pushed back by all the 16" rear cylinder/three wheel/madeinchina"italian"pump topics...
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


yup,sad really:happysad:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


>


Tanks


----------



## dlvanommen

lowdeville said:


> yup,sad really:happysad:


As Tats 76 said now we will go back to some aircraft jive. This one pesco Im building for my son.
We will be lifting his 1960 T Bird in the front. Seems Im working on everyone else's car but my owne.


----------



## pancho pistolas

nice setup holmes but your dogs not impressed or interested   :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

implala66 said:


> Tanks


Same size as the green ones err body uses except these have carbon dioxide that was used for parachutes with heavy equipment and to inflate emergency rafts.
eBay search "ww2 parachute"
they pop up once in a while


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## 1229

just finished restoring these Pesco R280's with Leece Neville motors.

new data tags, new bearings, new stainless class 3 aircraft hardware, replated steel parts, reanodized aluminum parts, revarnished field windings, converted to self ground and topped off with a few coats of PPG Concept single stage gloss black.


----------



## azmurh

Perfection Tattoo Job well done


----------



## Airborne

God damn Jason!


----------



## spikekid999

Damn them are nice


----------



## chosen one

What up Jason they look nice


----------



## fltotheo

pure craftmanship! these pescos are amazing!


----------



## 1229

azmurh said:


> Perfection Tattoo Job well done





Airborne said:


> God damn Jason!





spikekid999 said:


> Damn them are nice





chosen one said:


> What up Jason they look nice





fltotheo said:


> pure craftmanship! these pescos are amazing!



thanks for the comments, much appreciated.


a little heads up for the aircraft lovers...i will be changing all my pics around and basically deleting my existing photobucket account in a month. so if anyone likes my pics and wants to save them, nows the time.


----------



## Bootykit63

:inout:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> thanks for the comments, much appreciated.
> 
> 
> a little heads up for the aircraft lovers...i will be changing all my pics around and basically deleting my existing photobucket account in a month. so if anyone likes my pics and wants to save them, nows the time.


I SEE YOU ARE STARTING TO MOVE A LITTLE QUICKER....... NOW I NEED YOU TO MAKE ME SOME SHIT FOR MY BIKE FOOL


----------



## socapots

Just out of curiosity. What do you do to test the windings on the motors you rebuild?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Very nice Jason, how is your daughter doing


----------



## 1229

socapots said:


> Just out of curiosity. What do you do to test the windings on the motors you rebuild?


most important test is making sure they dont ground out to the motor case (70+ years can take its toll on winding tape). so i test that first with a meter. 

simply put, if the windings are intact, theres not much to really do. in the case of most of these motors a visual inspection is more important. i spend more time testing the armature, testing the commutator bars at 180 degree intervals and making sure the resistance is within a certain percentage of each bar.


----------



## 1229

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Very nice Jason, how is your daughter doing


thanks, shes going great. too smart for her own good most of the time.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good to hear


----------



## Wizzard

Work of art Jason.


----------



## Executive1

I'm looking to have a two pump four dump split tank pesco setup with oil coolers made for my 2X world champion radical tricycle if anyone is interested. Prefer to have all the pieces needed to build the setup so I can have them plated and engraved. Can anyone help me? Please message me


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

KOOL LOOKING PESCOS BRO"!! KEEP UP THE EXCELLENT CRAFTSMANSHIP!! GFFG!


----------



## Coca Pearl

TATTOO-76 said:


> just finished restoring these Pesco R280's with Leece Neville motors.
> 
> new data tags, new bearings, new stainless class 3 aircraft hardware, replated steel parts, reanodized aluminum parts, revarnished field windings, converted to self ground and topped off with a few coats of PPG Concept single stage gloss black.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHINGO

I'm looking for a Aircraft Filter. You need four to complete the setup.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

SHINGO said:


> I'm looking for a Aircraft Filter. You need four to complete the setup.


 Do you have a picture of what your looking for?


----------



## SHINGO

I`m looking


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Singo I thought I had what you are looking for, but the filter I have looks different.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

O


----------



## serve_n_swerve

That's on ebay right now but it is pricey http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydraulic-filter-assembly-AD3255-16HV-Aircraft-3000psi-5-micron-Pall-Aeropower/400642035248?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.RVI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D21021%26meid%3D6283800792638785308%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D9336%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D171021841237


----------



## serve_n_swerve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porous-Medi...iation_Parts_Gear&hash=item35d299c4a2&vxp=mtr 
here you 
go Shingo,
better price


----------



## TOPFAN

:inout:


----------



## TOPFAN

[I said:


> Originally posted by Pescos [email protected] 6 2010, 06:45 PM~18248428
> *DIPPINIT, THE HIGHWAY MAN, KING OF PEARL, and I are planning a 1st annual Lay It Low AC crew picnic. It will be a potluck, Ted Wells will be barbequeing. There will be games "Name that Pesco" led by TOPFAN. Small tabletop by DIPPINIT, Face painting by TATTOO 76 and performances by Rod Stewart. Jaime Viejitos Y Que will handle security.Â* Winner of the raffle will take home a MAMA Rooster sponsored by PRE WAR.
> Hope to see eveyone there!!*[/I]TOPFAN;11963557]:biggrin:


----------



## SHINGO

serve_n_swerve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porous-Medi...iation_Parts_Gear&hash=item35d299c4a2&vxp=mtr
> here you
> go Shingo,
> better price


:worship:Thanks


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

Anyone know any information on these filters


----------



## implala66




----------



## KING OF PEARL

TOPFAN said:


>




Due to overwhelming response of this outing, 2014 will be on May 3 in Sun Valley at topfan park. Thanks.


----------



## KERRBSS

SHINGO said:


> I`m looking
> View attachment 1186258


Those are the nicest ones, I have 4 myself :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

so, a couple of setups that im building are getting custom machined check valves. needed a dimension and had to sacrifice an original by milling it in half. aside from getting the dimension that i needed, this ended up making a cool display piece. so in case you ever wondered what the inside of an aircraft check valve looks like, here you go.


----------



## spikekid999

that is pretty neat


----------



## 1229

:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


> so, a couple of setups that im building are getting custom machined check valves. needed a dimension and had to sacrifice an original by milling it in half. aside from getting the dimension that i needed, this ended up making a cool display piece. so in case you ever wondered what the inside of an aircraft check valve looks like, here you go.


 Awesome man, thinking outside the box.


----------



## 1229

will post more of this later. restored/overhauled inside and out. getting new data tags too.


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

AN porting (not SAE, not MS, true AN as it should be)










-4, -6, -8











little sample port in a piece of scrap










comparing the tool to an original AN check valve's port


----------



## low4ever

This means good news for me:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

will post more of this later. restored/overhauled inside and out. getting new data tags too.


----------



## Airborne

fuckin beautiful!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Forgiven 63

Does anyone know anything about these dumps... mainly how many volt they run off of ?
Thank You


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> will post more of this later. restored/overhauled inside and out. getting new data tags too.


Damn!


----------



## leon1959

ttt


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## 1229

lowlowlow said:


> View attachment 1212322


Very nice!


----------



## 65elcomal

my first hydraulic build


----------



## Hydros

lowlowlow, check your PMs


----------



## implala66

65elcomal said:


> View attachment 1214930
> my first hydraulic build


Looking good


----------



## 65elcomal

implala66 said:


> Looking good


thanks... I'll post pics when it's all hard line..


----------



## Airborne

TTT for the man Jason!

There are good builders out there no doubt. Able, George etc. But Jason is taking this to such a level that the Jackie Chans must be tooling up for a run of pumps.lol


----------



## DIPPINIT

lol


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> TTT for the man Jason!
> 
> There are good builders out there no doubt. Able, George etc. But Jason is taking this to such a level that the Jackie Chans must be tooling up for a run of pumps.lol


Haha, thanks homie. I'm just happy to stay busy doing something that I love.


----------



## SD72RIVI

*Anyone interested in this Pesco 777 setup feel free to PM me.*


----------



## SD72RIVI

TTT


----------



## Badass93

It's time to show my last evolution of my aircraft setup on my Chevrolet 1939 master deluxe frame.It's a 2 pumps Pesco Shotguns rebuilt setup with 2 Baby Adels dumps,Bendix filters,Republic slow downs & Bendix equalizer,all aluminium parts, stainless hardlines are polished and some fittings are chrome plated.I like the shotguns pumpheads this is why the pumps are reverse positionned.
Full asssembled and built in France,this is not possible whitout the help of some guys here!


----------



## Airborne

fantastic!!!


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> It's time to show my last evolution of my aircraft setup on my Chevrolet 1939 master deluxe frame.It's a 2 pumps Pesco Shotguns rebuilt setup with 2 Baby Adels dumps,Bendix filters,Republic slow downs & Bendix equalizer,all aluminium parts, stainless hardlines are polished and some fittings are chrome plated.I like the shotguns pumpheads this is why the pumps a reverse positionned.
> Full asssembled and built in France,this is not possible whitout the help of some guys here!



BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## OGJordan

Great pictures and setup


----------



## SD72RIVI

SOLD



SD72RIVI said:


> *Anyone interested in this Pesco 777 setup feel free to PM me.*


----------



## implala66

Can't imagine how it will look with the body on the frame, good job looking nice





Badass93 said:


> It's time to show my last evolution of my aircraft setup on my Chevrolet 1939 master deluxe frame.It's a 2 pumps Pesco Shotguns rebuilt setup with 2 Baby Adels dumps,Bendix filters,Republic slow downs & Bendix equalizer,all aluminium parts, stainless hardlines are polished and some fittings are chrome plated.I like the shotguns pumpheads this is why the pumps a reverse positionned.
> Full asssembled and built in France,this is not possible whitout the help of some guys here!


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> will post more of this later. restored/overhauled inside and out. getting new data tags too.


???


----------



## yaboirimp

I do not know if that Personal Message went through for the Price request on This Raw Pesco Setup. please PM me. i am very interested. thanks.


----------



## Vegasdog

Need a pesco 777 and 4 #6 zig zags pm if any leads please


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## Airborne

moe moe moe


----------



## Vegasdog

*How much tank*



implala66 said:


>


How much


----------



## implala66

Vegasdog said:


> How much


Priceless............. .... j/k its custom made, hit up Tattoo-76 he can build you one, I don't have the time or tools to do another one.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

What's a nos #14 hydro aire worth


----------



## lowbird

Badass93 said:


>


:h5: Looks Awesome!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE




----------



## 1229

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> View attachment 1303289


Hahahahaha. Thanks for posting this homie!!! Looking forward to seeing your setup finished. Glad you made the choice to buy AMERICAN MADE FITTINGS.


----------



## Airborne

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> View attachment 1303289



lol!!!!


----------



## 65elcomal

Looking to buy two A-6 oxygen tanks... If any one can help out here's my number 805-863-3427


----------



## Vegasdog

Anyone ?I need 2# 6 republic zig zags and a peso 777 were u at 909vert?cal me or anyone who can help 7029271195


----------



## 1229

one of the current builds going on






































280 Air Associates motor front cover


----------



## 1229

dlvanommen said:


> As Tats 76 said now we will go back to some aircraft jive. This one pesco Im building for my son.
> We will be lifting his 1960 T Bird in the front. Seems Im working on everyone else's car but my owne.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## Airborne

holy shit Jason!


----------



## lowdeville

Airborne said:


> holy shit Jason!


x2,very impressive:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> holy shit Jason!





lowdeville said:


> x2,very impressive:thumbsup:



THANKS!!!!


----------



## 1229

for those of you who like the Air Associates 280 motor


----------



## 1229

Pesco 280 with Air Associates motor, 2 Adex mounted "brake to brake", Adex check valve, reproduction A6 tank, American Made aluminum AN fittings, 90 degree aircraft slowdown. 

finishing this setup soon, this one is for Airborne!!!


----------



## 1229




----------



## serve_n_swerve

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Look at all them slowdowns!!!!!


----------



## DTA

wow, might be a stupid question but is the base platform the tank and if it is, does it hold enough fluid? thanks and that's a sick design btw.


TATTOO-76 said:


> one of the current builds going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280 Air Associates motor front cover


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> Pesco 280 with Air Associates motor, 2 Adex mounted "brake to brake", Adex check valve, reproduction A6 tank, American Made aluminum AN fittings, 90 degree aircraft slowdown.
> 
> finishing this setup soon, this one is for Airborne!!!


WOOHOO!!!! Looks awesome!!


----------



## low4ever

Lots of goodies i see:nicoderm:


----------



## 1229

DTA said:


> wow, might be a stupid question but is the base platform the tank and if it is, does it hold enough fluid? thanks and that's a sick design btw.


The platform just acts as a base and manifold for fluid to travel thru. There will be a single tank sitting above the setup.

Thanks for the comments!!!!


----------



## epperson36

Has anyone seen the hydro aire big green on ebay for 600.00 is that a realistic price


----------



## Hydros

If I have my facts right, So far we have the Hoover, Westinghouse, Eemco, Vickers, Parker, and Pesco motors.

The Hydro-aire for 600.00 is worth what a newbie would pay for it. I'd say approx 450. JUst take your time and you will get good deals on ebay.
I got a NOS Pesco equalizer forr 300. plus some other great deals


----------



## epperson36

Hydros said:


> If I have my facts right, So far we have the Hoover, Westinghouse, Eemco, Vickers, Parker, and Pesco motors.
> 
> The Hydro-aire for 600.00 is worth what a newbie would pay for it. I'd say approx 450. JUst take your time and you will get good deals on ebay.
> I got a NOS Pesco equalizer forr 300. plus some other great deals


Thanks.. I am in no hurry. I have a couple 280's and a a couple adel square dumps. I am in need of 1 good motor. But patients is the key to this old stuff


----------



## Hydros

I think I seen one for 450 over in the "FOR SALE THREAD"


----------



## imgntnschgo

TATTOO-76 said:


> The platform just acts as a base and manifold for fluid to travel thru. There will be a single tank sitting above the setup.
> 
> Thanks for the comments!!!!


T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

Found a few of these motors, they say Parker/Eemco. The pesco pump head is there to show how it would look. I couldn't find any smaller bolt pattern stratopowers, so I'm going to start looking. 

If you want to see it with a 777 gear LMK

for a look at the article: http://www.squaredump.com/smf/index...4f03d2853&topic=380.msg1399;topicseen#msg1399


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

I POSTED THE HYDRO AIRE ON EBAY ITS NOT USED AND BEAT UP HYDRO AIRE ITS LIKE BRAND NEW U DONT HAVE TO REBUILD IT,OR FIND PARTS FOR IT .CLEAN IT PAINT IT AND ITS READY TO GO U CAN SPEND 450 AND THEN A FINDING PARTS AND REBUILDING IT WILL COST MORE . 
DOES ANYBODY SELL REBUILD KITS FOR THE HYDRO AIRE 16S IN NEED TO REBUILD 8 OF THEM 
TO BE HONEST I WOULD RATHER JUST KEEP IT DOESNT BOTHER ME WAY


----------



## implala66

Hydros said:


> If I have my facts right, So far we have the Hoover, Westinghouse, Eemco, Vickers, Parker, and Pesco motors.
> 
> The Hydro-aire for 600.00 is worth what a newbie would pay for it. I'd say approx 450. JUst take your time and you will get good deals on ebay.
> I got a NOS Pesco equalizer forr 300. plus some other great deals


----------



## BackNtheDay

I got some Aircraft Hydraulic parts today with a lowrider i got. I got lot of extra parts. I wanted to know is what is stuff??


----------



## lowlowlow

Done back the 60s, don't clown on how it's set up.









Adel pump
















Two Hydro Aires, used to be just one for up down, they added the second one a few years ago


----------



## lowlowlow

Rear cylinder, the little rubber hose is some sort of bleeder system that goes back to the oil tank








front cylinder








I guess this is an equalizer that's tucked behind the front bumper.


----------



## pancho pistolas

Cool stuff


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

Very nice


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hydros

lowlowlow said:


> Done back the 60s, don't clown on how it's set up.
> 
> View attachment 1313178
> 
> 
> Adel pump
> View attachment 1313186
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313194
> 
> 
> Two Hydro Aires, used to be just one for up down, they added the second one a few years ago
> View attachment 1313210


LowLowLow, are these your pictures or did you grab term from the net?


----------



## lowlowlow

Hydros said:


> LowLowLow, are these your pictures or did you grab term from the net?


My pics, local car. They think it came from Cali in 69


----------



## Hydros

lowlowlow said:


> My pics, local car. They think it came from Cali in 69


Please see PM


----------



## 909vert63

TATTOO-76 said:


> one of the current builds going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280 Air Associates motor front cover


that's bad ass


----------



## Hydros

*NOS Eemcos*

picked up a few more. Looking for pump heads, would like four of the same and anything else I can get. 

Rotation (looking at the shaft slot) must be 
CCW, 
approx (and more) 3000RPM, 
1,500 to 3,000 PSI
gear or pistion


----------



## 1229

TTT from page 2.


Guess aircraft hydraulics are dead, no one wants this stuff anymore. hahahaha


----------



## Airborne

lol,fuck that


----------



## TOPFAN

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT from page 2.
> 
> 
> Guess aircraft hydraulics are dead, no one wants this stuff anymore. hahahaha


I guess not...I knew it was just a fad.......


----------



## Hydros

Anyone know whats up with this: I got these Eemco motors, on them there are two tags, one states the specs for a gear/piston pump head, and the other tag states the motor HP RPM

Well, the motor tag states 12,000 RPM, but the pump tag, (remember there is no pump head, just the tag) states 3,000 RPM.

SO what gives? Only thing I can think of is the high RPM rating is when the motor is not under a load, so that may be why a slower RPM pump head can be used. Or what?


----------



## Hydros

TOPFAN said:


> I guess not...I knew it was just a fad.......


----------



## Hydros

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> I POSTED THE HYDRO AIRE ON EBAY ITS NOT USED AND BEAT UP HYDRO AIRE ITS LIKE BRAND NEW U DONT HAVE TO REBUILD IT,OR FIND PARTS FOR IT .CLEAN IT PAINT IT AND ITS READY TO GO U CAN SPEND 450 AND THEN A FINDING PARTS AND REBUILDING IT WILL COST MORE .
> DOES ANYBODY SELL REBUILD KITS FOR THE HYDRO AIRE 16S IN NEED TO REBUILD 8 OF THEM
> TO BE HONEST I WOULD RATHER JUST KEEP IT DOESNT BOTHER ME WAY


ask the mod 


*blueouija*


----------



## 1229

made a small batch of these the other day...


this will convert the angled port Whittaker dump into a single -4AN straight port. cleans up the plumbing by eliminating the unused port and puts the plumbing inline instead of angled.


----------



## 1229

I'll let people use their imagination on this part. It will be heavily modified. There's already four prototype parts on there that I 3D printed, so I could get a visual before machined the new "ports".


----------



## 1229

freshly blasted parts for a few of the current setup builds...

got some Eemco, Pesco and Westinghouse parts in this batch.


----------



## 1229

little homie wasn't big enough for WARBIRD pumps


----------



## 1229

-4AN, -6AN, -8AN ports.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> I'll let people use their imagination on this part. It will be heavily modified. There's already four prototype parts on there that I 3D printed, so I could get a visual before machined the new "ports".


jeebus, I want a 3d printer!


----------



## pancho pistolas

TATTOO-76 said:


> I'll let people use their imagination on this part. It will be heavily modified. There's already four prototype parts on there that I 3D printed, so I could get a visual before machined the new "ports".


 ????


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> jeebus, I want a 3d printer!


it's a huge time saver. with this part I wasn't sure how tall I wanted to make the shoulder. so I made two different parts to help decide.


----------



## low4ever

cool shit Jason. Always the little details with your setups.


----------



## Airborne

low4ever said:


> cool shit Jason. Always the little details with your setups.


no shit. I still think he should come up with some hopping pumps. Imagine not fucking your pumps up all the time!


----------



## Hydros

some type of selector valve?


----------



## Hydros

Eemcos...

ones on the middle and right will be for sale, those wanting 4 get priority 
Rotation (looking at the shaft) is CW, 
12,000 RPM, 
Some have fans.


----------



## milkbone

Airborne said:


> no shit. I still think he should come up with *some hopping pumps*. Imagine not fucking your pumps up all the time!


:roflmao::roflmao:
HE LOVES THAT AS MUCH AS CATCH JARS


----------



## balln

Hey guys started doing research for a single pump setup for my 62 bug and came a cross these old aircraft pumps and stumbled onto this thread. Was wondering if I could get a bit more info. Is there a place to buy these pumps as a whole pump setup? Should I start searching ebay and craigslist for used pumps and parts? If so what are you guys using as a key word to search for them? I would greatly appreciate it if you guys could point me in the right direction to finding one. What are these pumps usually going for on cost. Believe I found one on ebay for $600 not sure if that's high or low for a used pump? Thanks Ryan


----------



## Hydros

balln said:


> Hey guys started doing research for a single pump setup for my 62 bug and came a cross these old aircraft pumps and stumbled onto this thread. Was wondering if I could get a bit more info. Is there a place to buy these pumps as a whole pump setup? Should I start searching ebay and craigslist for used pumps and parts? If so what are you guys using as a key word to search for them? I would greatly appreciate it if you guys could point me in the right direction to finding one. What are these pumps usually going for on cost. Believe I found one on ebay for $600 not sure if that's high or low for a used pump? Thanks Ryan


Search PESCO, 

for 600. that guy wants too much. 

Heck I'll sell you one with a filter, pressure relief, check valve, dump valve and tank -all aircraft for 600.00 and my price still might be too high.


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:
> HE LOVES THAT AS MUCH AS CATCH JARS


im building a setup with catch jars and dont really mind it.




as a comparison, i hate hoppers almost as much as i hate chinese fittings, chinese motors, chinese "italian" pump heads, chinese square dumps, shops that sell chinese parts and wannabe aircraft pumps made from a combination of aforementioned chinese parts.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> im building a setup with catch jars and dont really mind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a comparison, i hate hoppers almost as much as i hate chinese fittings, chinese motors, chinese "italian" pump heads, chinese square dumps, shops that sell chinese parts and wannabe aircraft pumps made from a combination of aforementioned chinese parts.



lol, I only said that because I have a few old gates that would be bad ass in a 70's-80's period lowrider and a Jason rebuild would make them last for ever!


----------



## balln

Hydros said:


> Search PESCO,
> 
> for 600. that guy wants too much.
> 
> Heck I'll sell you one with a filter, pressure relief, check valve, dump valve and tank -all aircraft for 600.00 and my price still might be too high.


Thanks for the reply. Found a guy locally off craigslist that sells aircraft pump setups. Would like to talk to him about a pump setup but need more info so I don't get screwed. So what kinda price would be ideal for a setup like you mentioned? Thanks again for the help


----------



## Hydros

balln said:


> Thanks for the reply. Found a guy locally off craigslist that sells aircraft pump setups. Would like to talk to him about a pump setup but need more info so I don't get screwed. So what kinda price would be ideal for a setup like you mentioned? Thanks again for the help


It depends on what kind of parts and conditions and how hungry the seller is. I'd say... $650 to maybe $5,000

You see you can find a beat up pump for $200-250 all the way up to $1,000 for a rebuilt. Dumps from $100 to $350 approx.

But most times with aircraft setups/parts some newbies get burned on something if they don't shop around. If you want what a lot of other setups guys have, you will pay more than you need to for those popular parts for your aircraft setup.

Where is the seller located? I'd say take some pics and then post here for advise.


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> lol, I only said that because I have a few old gates that would be bad ass in a 70's-80's period lowrider and a Jason rebuild would make them last for ever!


one of the setups that i have going right now is heavily influenced by a late 80's/early 90's design, geared towards hopping for that time period, but heavily modernized.


----------



## 1229

Made a handful of these Whittaker adapters yesterday.


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> Made a handful of these Whittaker adapters yesterday.


How much ? And will they fit donkey dicks? (No ****)


----------



## Hydros

DWyyii66 said:


> my new ride heres a few pics.
> 
> http://www.imgspice.com/tlwx4unuy6v1/ss4.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> DW


 DW, get a job and a life


----------



## balln

Hydros said:


> It depends on what kind of parts and conditions and how hungry the seller is. I'd say... $650 to maybe $5,000
> 
> You see you can find a beat up pump for $200-250 all the way up to $1,000 for a rebuilt. Dumps from $100 to $350 approx.
> 
> But most times with aircraft setups/parts some newbies get burned on something if they don't shop around. If you want what a lot of other setups guys have, you will pay more than you need to for those popular parts for your aircraft setup.
> 
> Where is the seller located? I'd say take some pics and then post here for advise.


 Ok cool. Im just wanting a simple clean setup don't need anything to fancy. Wouldn't mind buying one that needs rebuilt. Think it would give me a better understanding how it works. As far as the dumps go do I need specifically aircraft ones or can I use others dumps? Reason I ask I have a friend in our club that is part owner of http://dicesuspensioncomponents.com/ and would like to get as much as I can from him. Here is the local ad on craigslist. http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/4541601231.html ill be in Cali all week so when I get back I will give him a call and get more info on his pumps. This is what im wanting, not to sure if this is a basic setup or not? Thanks again for the help


----------



## Hydros

balln said:


> Ok cool. Im just wanting a simple clean setup don't need anything to fancy. Wouldn't mind buying one that needs rebuilt. Think it would give me a better understanding how it works. As far as the dumps go do I need specifically aircraft ones or can I use others dumps? Reason I ask I have a friend in our club that is part owner of http://dicesuspensioncomponents.com/ and would like to get as much as I can from him. Here is the local ad on craigslist. http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/4541601231.html ill be in Cali all week so when I get back I will give him a call and get more info on his pumps. This is what im wanting, not to sure if this is a basic setup or not? Thanks again for the help



I personally feel those pesco pumps are worth way less than $600.00 each, The picture is what Jay (from enternal rollers <---Spell check) wanted to build and not all setups look like his. some have smaller tanks and different valves. My first aircraft setup was hidden in the right fender behind the battery - So much for looks.

Thanks for the links


----------



## balln

Yeah mine will be in the rear luggage tray of my bug. Wont really be out in the open but I still want a clean setup. Just trying to learn whats what and what will work. Will any dump block work with these pumps?


----------



## Hydros

balln said:


> Yeah mine will be in the rear luggage tray of my bug. Wont really be out in the open but I still want a clean setup. Just trying to learn whats what and what will work. Will any dump block work with these pumps?


whats a dump block? you mean whats bolted to gate pumps?


----------



## balln

You posted above about dumps wasnt sure if you had to use a aircraft dump or you could use others on the market like this one.

http://dicesuspensioncomponents.com/store#!/~/product/category=2507834&id=11979784


----------



## Hydros

balln said:


> You posted above about dumps wasnt sure if you had to use a aircraft dump or you could use others on the market like this one.
> 
> http://dicesuspensioncomponents.com/store#!/~/product/category=2507834&id=11979784


But that block you have a link to looks like it mounts to a block ?

well you could use what ever you want, but to get the full effect of an aircraft setup, use all aircraft. except cylinders and hoses is OK.
are you plannin to run one pump for front and back? 

Good thing about aircraft is that you can mount/hind the tank anywhere no lower than the pump itself. 
If this is what you want then sure use a pesco, it's somewhat smaller than the regular gate pumps. Also, you can get an even smaller pump by using an eemco motor and parker pump, real compact.


----------



## 1229

balln said:


> Ok cool. Im just wanting a simple clean setup don't need anything to fancy. Wouldn't mind buying one that needs rebuilt. Think it would give me a better understanding how it works. As far as the dumps go do I need specifically aircraft ones or can I use others dumps? Reason I ask I have a friend in our club that is part owner of http://dicesuspensioncomponents.com/ and would like to get as much as I can from him. Here is the local ad on craigslist. http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/4541601231.html ill be in Cali all week so when I get back I will give him a call and get more info on his pumps. This is what im wanting, not to sure if this is a basic setup or not? Thanks again for the help


the question is...are you looking to buy a usable setup? something that can be installed directly into a car, plug and play and actually work.

i keep seeing a lot of "aircraft setups" pop up for sale. a lot of these arent really setups, but more like cobbled together surplus parts, untested, not rebuilt, with dried up seals, mismatched components and most of them are more of a "mock up" of parts than anything.





good luck in your search, be mindful of who you talk to, be careful who you buy from and take advice from. if the person has NEVER built a working, usable setup that was actually installed in a car, stay away from them. i cant stress this enough.


----------



## TOPFAN

balln said:


> Ok cool. Im just wanting a simple clean setup don't need anything to fancy. Wouldn't mind buying one that needs rebuilt. Think it would give me a better understanding how it works. As far as the dumps go do I need specifically aircraft ones or can I use others dumps? Reason I ask I have a friend in our club that is part owner of http://dicesuspensioncomponents.com/ and would like to get as much as I can from him. Here is the local ad on craigslist. http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/4541601231.html ill be in Cali all week so when I get back I will give him a call and get more info on his pumps. This is what im wanting, not to sure if this is a basic setup or not? Thanks again for the help





TATTOO-76 said:


> the question is...are you looking to buy a usable setup? something that can be installed directly into a car, plug and play and actually work.
> 
> i keep seeing a lot of "aircraft setups" pop up for sale. a lot of these arent really setups, but more like cobbled together surplus parts, untested, not rebuilt, with dried up seals, mismatched components and most of them are more of a "mock up" of parts than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck in your search, be mindful of who you talk to, be careful who you buy from and take advice from. if the person has NEVER built a working, usable setup that was actually installed in a car, stay away from them. i cant stress this enough.





Hydros said:


> Search PESCO,
> 
> for 600. that guy wants too much.
> 
> Heck I'll sell you one with a filter, pressure relief, check valve, dump valve and tank -all aircraft for 600.00 and my price still might be too high.



350.00-400.00 is about average, depending on what type of pump it is. (It will probably need rebuilding)The rarer ones can be much more expensive. If you are new to this, Dreamer62 is a good guy and does shit right.I also suggest you talk to Jason, as he has the capability to put you on the right track. If you go to the right guy, it is not gonna be cheap.It will be reasonable, because its a lot of work, but you are gonna get a quality set up.

I learned you cant get something out of surplus and slap it together, then expect it to work.

I see a lot of people buy this stuff and it ends up being a conversation piece.


----------



## Dreamer62

TOPFAN said:


> 350.00-400.00 is about average, depending on what type of pump it is. (It will probably need rebuilding)The rarer ones can be much more expensive. If you are new to this, Dreamer62 is a good guy and does shit right.I also suggest you talk to Jason, as he has the capability to put you on the right track. If you go to the right guy, it is not gonna be cheap.It will be reasonable, because its a lot of work, but you are gonna get a quality set up.
> 
> I learned you cant get something out of surplus and slap it together, then expect it to work.
> 
> I see a lot of people buy this stuff and it ends up being a conversation piece.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

Aircraft is definately NOT for the faint of heart...


----------



## 1229

lowlowlow said:


> Aircraft is definately NOT for the faint of heart...


truth.


----------



## TOPFAN

Do it right the first and be done with it.


----------



## 1229

if you like aircraft hydraulics follow me on Instagram @jbmachine



I post pics on there daily of rebuilds, cad mock-ups, real mock-ups, custom machined parts, before/after pics, etc.


----------



## Airborne

There is so much on Jason's Instagram...

...like when he took a picture of a near severed finger before figuring out if it was still there!!!


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> There is so much on Jason's Instagram...
> 
> ...like when he took a picture of a near severed finger before figuring out if it was still there!!!


Hahaha. little superficial wounds bleed like a mofo when you take blood pressure meds.


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> Do it right the first and be done with it.


Mr. Fan in the house.......


----------



## 1229

serve_n_swerve said:


> Man I wish someone would do the same type of Cad rendering for my Westinghouse motors........hmmmm


----------



## 1229

this part needs zero introduction...


----------



## 1229

not sure if i posted this or not. custom pump tray and custom Pesco 280 GE mounts...the tray is 38x8x2"


----------



## 1229

how about a little #tbt, lmao.


when someone says "my pumps have been tested, i got them from a "reputable seller"...and this is what the inside of the motor looks like............buyer BEWARE.


----------



## imgntnschgo

T
T
T


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> Hahaha. little superficial wounds bleed like a mofo when you take blood pressure meds.



THAT IS WHY THEY MAKE SUPER GLUE


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> how about a little #tbt, lmao.
> 
> 
> when someone says "my pumps have been tested, i got them from a "reputable seller"...and this is what the inside of the motor looks like............buyer BEWARE.



WORDS OF WISDOM!!!!!!!!

MY FIRST LESSON IN "AIRCRAFT" WAS THAT (THE HARD WAY). BOUGHT A "GOOD WORKING SET UP" AND WAS EXCITED TO GET STARTED.... SHIPPED MY TANKS TO "SOMEONE CLAIMING TO BE KNOWLEDGEABLE IN THE AIRCRAFT" AND I GET THEM BACK THE WELDS LOOK LIKE SHIT.. I MEAN STRAIGHT FUCKING GARBAGE UNUSABLE SCRAP METAL. SO I PERSONALLY TOOK MY STUFF TO JASON AND HE WENT OVER MY "GOOD WORKING SET UP" AND SHOWED ME THE JUNK THAT NEEDED TO BE FIXED IN ORDER FOR THE SET UP TO ACTUALLY WORK:guns: (PUMPS NEEDED ATTENTION AND ONE DUMP PRIMARY WAS BURNED UP) 

7 1/2 YEARS LATER.... SET UP STILL WORKS AS IT DID FROM DAY ONE!!! NOTHING REPLACED... STILL RUNNING THE SAME BATTERIES AND SAME SOLENOIDS

AS THE PROCESS BEGINS WITH A NEW SET UP.... I KNOW WHERE TO GO


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> WORDS OF WISDOM!!!!!!!!
> 
> MY FIRST LESSON IN "AIRCRAFT" WAS THAT (THE HARD WAY). BOUGHT A "GOOD WORKING SET UP" AND WAS EXCITED TO GET STARTED.... SHIPPED MY TANKS TO "SOMEONE CLAIMING TO BE KNOWLEDGEABLE IN THE AIRCRAFT" AND I GET THEM BACK THE WELDS LOOK LIKE SHIT.. I MEAN STRAIGHT FUCKING GARBAGE UNUSABLE SCRAP METAL. SO I PERSONALLY TOOK MY STUFF TO JASON AND HE WENT OVER MY "GOOD WORKING SET UP" AND SHOWED ME THE JUNK THAT NEEDED TO BE FIXED IN ORDER FOR THE SET UP TO ACTUALLY WORK:guns: (PUMPS NEEDED ATTENTION AND ONE DUMP PRIMARY WAS BURNED UP)
> 
> 7 1/2 YEARS LATER.... SET UP STILL WORKS AS IT DID FROM DAY ONE!!! NOTHING REPLACED... STILL RUNNING THE SAME BATTERIES AND SAME SOLENOIDS
> 
> AS THE PROCESS BEGINS WITH A NEW SET UP.... I KNOW WHERE TO GO


Looking forward to building your next setup. I'm not a fan of airbags, but if that's what you want, I'll make it nice.


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> Looking forward to building your next setup. I'm huge a fan of airbags, but if aircraft that's what you want, I'll make it nice.


:werd:


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :werd:


Lmao.


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

So these restored Pesco 280's that I restored for the homie Teebown are now in a BEAUTIFUL setup built by Mike Ishiki. 



Go check out @Teebown63 on Instagram to see a video of the setup in action.


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

Original A6 tanks I reworked for Teebowns setup. TIG welded some of my custom tank fittings and repainted them yellow.


----------



## 1229

Pesco 280 LN brush rigging assembly.


----------



## 1229




----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Wouldn't mind polishing my pump heads like that


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## 1229

that feeling you get when you remove drive screws from blind holes without breaking them or damaging the data tag...


----------



## 1229

showing some love to the Monster Green Hydro-Aire users. exploded view artwork, rebuild kit, data tags, new pressure relief levers all coming soon.



every datum counts


----------



## 1229

nothing worse than looking inside the ports of an UNUSED Adex and finding them to be full of metal shavings. seriously, some people need to never touch aircraft hydraulics again, ever...

Time for a good cleaning, some fresh touch ups on the polished bodies and new seals.


----------



## Airborne

fuck man, sounds like they stripped some china fittings off into the ports.

I wonder how the setup did with this dudes vast knowledge of aircraft hydraulics...


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> fuck man, sounds like they stripped some china fittings off into the ports.
> 
> I wonder how the setup did with this dudes vast knowledge of aircraft hydraulics...


Same craftsmanship that would use a cork gasket from a dust plug as an oring. (And yes, that is an AN fitting replacing the outlet port of an Adex check valve).



Or Teflon tape on an oring fitting


----------



## Airborne

damn!lol!!!


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Eye candy...
> 
> Sometimes when an eemco is just not good enough...
> 
> Found out it can't be tested, the stratopower and motor turn in oppsites directions.
> 
> Now I am looking for another large pump head to test.


Stratopower pumps are uni-directional. they can be used with clockwise and counter-clockwise motors.


----------



## 1229

more work...













the insides of my secret weapon, lmao


----------



## Airborne

flat out fuckin awesome!!!!


----------



## low4ever

:worship:


----------



## chosen one

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Dam Jason they came out nice


----------



## chosen one

my old set up time to build one for the new ride Lol


----------



## implala66

chosen one said:


> my old set up time to build one for the new ride Lol


Nice


----------



## 1229

70+ years old and still going strong.


----------



## Badass93

:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> 70+ years old and still going strong.


exactly! After a fresh rebuild that thing will go on for at least 70 more...


...try that with a gate


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> exactly! After a fresh rebuild that thing will go on for at least 70 more...
> 
> 
> ...try that with an "italian" pump that is really made in china.


FIXT


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> FIXT


got that right. I still have those old gates that I decided to rebuild for a car (gotta find one once I get back to NM). Gonna be enlisting Jason's help on those for sure...


----------



## Badass93

My third pesco shotgun pump restored and assembled with extra parts on custom wood piece.
So jason i need some help,where can i find the paper to rebuild the pumphead gasket(0.03 inch thickness) on my pesco shotgun.
that's the only thing i dont find in france;best regards vincent.


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> My third pesco shotgun pump restored and assembled with extra parts on custom wood piece.
> So jason i need some help,where can i find the paper to rebuild the pumphead gasket(0.03 inch thickness) on my pesco shotgun.
> that's the only thing i dont find in france;best regards vincent.


I think you mean .003". That gasket should have been aluminum from the factory, Shotguns all used aluminum and some 777's used aluminum (most 777's used paper).


I am doing a large production run of the gaskets right now, all will be aluminum (the paper gaskets are a waste of time). i shipped my new gasket dies to a specialty company to get them cut, not sure when they will be done. if you need them really fast I can order them from an aircraft shop that i buy parts from, but their gaskets are overpriced and rough cut because the only dies left are old and worn (the reason why i got my own dies made). PM me if you need them fast and I will order some if mine arent ready soon.


----------



## 1229

getting a gasket die made and making a rebuild kit for this Adel pump.



tearing down this Stratopower and getting it ready for an overhaul.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> getting a gasket die made and making a rebuild kit for this Adel pump.
> 
> 
> 
> tearing down this Stratopower and getting it ready for an overhaul.


lots of guts there!


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> lots of guts there!


Yea, theres over 130 parts in a Stratopower.


----------



## 1229

putting some finishing touches on a pump tray for a killer Pesco 280LN setup. been doing a lot of pump trays lately that also act as manifolds for fluid to pass thru. 

this is the bottom side...


----------



## 1229

found this topic on page 2. we keep getting beat out by the _16" rear cylinder, 3wheel bridge, $80chinese motor, chinese pumphead with metal shavings in the block_ topics...


----------



## low4ever

TATTOO-76 said:


> found this topic on page 2. we keep getting beat out by the _16" rear cylinder, 3wheel bridge, $80chinese motor, chinese pumphead with metal shavings in the block_ topics...



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> found this topic on page 2. we keep getting beat out by the _16" rear cylinder, 3wheel bridge, $80chinese motor, chinese pumphead with metal shavings in the block_ topics...


or fuckin sales, "innovations", new products etc...


----------



## blueouija

TATTOO-76 said:


> found this topic on page 2. we keep getting beat out by the _16" rear cylinder, 3wheel bridge, $80chinese motor, chinese pumphead with metal shavings in the block_ topics...



lol Good to see people still doing aircraft

Any pictures of your manifold trays with the pumps mounted?


----------



## 1229

blueouija said:


> lol Good to see people still doing aircraft
> 
> Any pictures of your manifold trays with the pumps mounted?


No pics that I can post. I've got a pair of setups going out to chrome soon, both of them have manifold trays. I'll be able to post them soon.


----------



## 1229

little something I machined for a Pesco 280 setup, goes along with a manifold pump tray.


----------



## Airborne

god damn man


----------



## 1229

finishing this Pesco EQ up...got several more lined up to restore.


----------



## 1229

late night programming = early morning machining


----------



## Airborne

that looks fuckin awesome! I could see these drawings being displayed next to the trunk of a show winner


----------



## Badass93

my aircraft setup is a 2 pumps/2 dumps/4 batterys on my bomb,do you add a battery cut off switch or quick disconnect on these setups to prevent fire?and where are located(trunk or dashboard)?
thanks.


----------



## 1229

not a bad day, not bad at all


----------



## Airborne

wow!!!


----------



## 1229

no breaks


----------



## Badass93

Today was a good day!
the finished setup is in the trunck now,full rebuilt and no leaks,really happy. 

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5vsyB05bI" target="_blank">





<a data-cke-saved-href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5vsyB05bI" href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5vsyB05bI">


----------



## 1229

Adel pump


----------



## Coca Pearl

Badass93 said:


> Today was a good day!
> the finished setup is in the trunck now,full rebuilt and no leaks,really happy.
> 
> <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5vsyB05bI" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a data-cke-saved-href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5vsyB05bI" href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5vsyB05bI">


Nice work.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> Adel pump



I have often wondered if anyone used three gears. 

- Thanks on the stratopower port info


----------



## DIPPINIT

Badass93 said:


> Today was a good day!
> the finished setup is in the trunck now,full rebuilt and no leaks,really happy.
> 
> <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5vsyB05bI" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a data-cke-saved-href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5vsyB05bI" href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5vsyB05bI">


I give you a lot of props on this. Being in France and making it happen. Looks great.


----------



## Hydros

Jason, you got any ideas what the RPM HP GPM might be on a PE 191 p/n MP 500 ?

I can't seem to find the correct manual if I even have it.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Jason, you got any ideas what the RPM HP GPM might be on a PE 191 p/n MP 500 ?
> 
> I can't seem to find the correct manual if I even have it.


Can you post pics of that pump Tony?


----------



## Hydros

here it is


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> View attachment 1407922
> here it is


i dont have a manual on that pump or the motor. i'll look into it.


----------



## The Scientist

What's up from London Jason! Looks like you have gotten pretty good at the CAD program.


----------



## 41bowtie

Baby adel with mounting bracket still attached .
http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/ag60632/media/C294A931-40F3-403F-8B1B-5F52E881A8C0.jpg.html


----------



## Hydros

Hydros said:


> View attachment 1407922
> here it is


I got the feeling it's a low pressure, low output oil pump.


----------



## Hydros

41bowtie said:


> Baby adel with mounting bracket still attached .
> http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/ag60632/media/C294A931-40F3-403F-8B1B-5F52E881A8C0.jpg.html



Looks nice with the bracket. Looks like a 3d printer would come in handy for the top part of the candle


----------



## 1229

how much longer before this website is 100% dead?


----------



## TOPFAN

A slow and painful death, she is suffering.....


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> how much longer before this website is 100% dead?


:nicoderm:


----------



## 41bowtie

:werd:


----------



## 41bowtie

OG slowdowns never seen the light.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> OG slowdowns never seen the light.


If you had some Monster Greens like that you could tell people that you have a huge dump in a can. You'd be the life of every party. LoL.


----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> A slow and painful death, she is suffering.....


instagram is great tho. are you on there?


----------



## TOPFAN

*I seen your stuff. Ill request you.*

*I just bought these...
*

*I love opening up a motor and finding this:*


----------



## TOPFAN

41bowtie said:


> OG slowdowns never seen the light.


What kind are they?


----------



## Hydros

41bowtie said:


> Baby adel with mounting bracket still attached .
> http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/ag60632/media/C294A931-40F3-403F-8B1B-5F52E881A8C0.jpg.html



http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADEL-SOLENO...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27ec4f07c4&vxp=mtr


----------



## 1229

Stratopower in 3D CAD


----------



## Hydros

41bowtie said:


> Baby adel with mounting bracket still attached .
> http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/ag60632/media/C294A931-40F3-403F-8B1B-5F52E881A8C0.jpg.html



for a candle: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADEL-SOLENO...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27ec4f07c4&vxp=mtr


----------



## BIG RED

TATTOO-76 said:


> Yea, theres over 130 parts in a Stratopower.


Might be a stupid question but how does the Stratopower create hydraulic pressure?


----------



## 1229

BIG RED said:


> Might be a stupid question but how does the Stratopower create hydraulic pressure?


short answer: pistons


long answer: as fluid comes in from the intake port is gets directed into the center of a "caged" piston assembly. as the pump spins a swash plate moves the pistons in and out each time drawing in fluid, pressurizing it and sending it out into the front cover of the pump. as the fluid exits from each of the 9 pistons a check valve immediately closes preventing the fluid from returning.


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> Stratopower in 3D CAD


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Working on an Adel pump...









Quadratic Equations < Trigonometry


----------



## BIG RED

TATTOO-76 said:


> short answer: pistons
> 
> 
> long answer: as fluid comes in from the intake port is gets directed into the center of a "caged" piston assembly. as the pump spins a swash plate moves the pistons in and out each time drawing in fluid, pressurizing it and sending it out into the front cover of the pump. as the fluid exits from each of the 9 pistons a check valve immediately closes preventing the fluid from returning.


Thanks I get it now. 

So after that answer my next question that pops into my mind is why was a pump that to me seems overly complex compared to a gear style pump needed? Did this pump have a special use or did it give smother fluid flow compared to a gear style pump. 

Again thanks for your answer.


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> Working on an Adel pump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quadratic Equations < Trigonometry


It looks just like an adel fuel pump but x10 bigger


----------



## 1229

BIG RED said:


> Thanks I get it now.
> 
> So after that answer my next question that pops into my mind is why was a pump that to me seems overly complex compared to a gear style pump needed? Did this pump have a special use or did it give smother fluid flow compared to a gear style pump.
> 
> Again thanks for your answer.


for that era, gear pumps produced up to about 1700-1900 psi max, typically less than 10gpm, while piston pumps could generate over 3000psi and up to around 40gpm. slightly later piston pump designs used in some jet aircraft could produce up to 90gpm.


im working on some replacement parts for the Stratopower right now. its a pretty insane project...


----------



## BIG RED

TATTOO-76 said:


> for that era, gear pumps produced up to about 1700-1900 psi max, typically less than 10gpm, while piston pumps could generate over 3000psi and up to around 40gpm. slightly later piston pump designs used in some jet aircraft could produce up to 90gpm.
> 
> 
> im working on some replacement parts for the Stratopower right now. its a pretty insane project...


Cool man and thanks again.I enjoy the pics you post and the parts you build.


----------



## 1229

BIG RED said:


> Cool man and thanks again.I enjoy the pics you post and the parts you build.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

http://www.grainger.com/product/PAR.../rp/s/is/image/Grainger/20JR51_AS01?$smthumb$


----------



## DIPPINIT

TOPFAN said:


> http://www.grainger.com/product/PAR.../rp/s/is/image/Grainger/20JR51_AS01?$smthumb$


dammit


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> Working on an Adel pump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quadratic Equations < Trigonometry


fuckin genius


----------



## TOPFAN

DIPPINIT said:


> dammit


* NPT.... not boss.*


----------



## TOPFAN

cool


----------



## TOPFAN

TATTOO-76 said:


> Working on an Adel pump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quadratic Equations < Trigonometry


Cool


----------



## 1229

Stencils for two styles of A6 tanks. There's probably two dozen or more types. These are my favorites. I used a CAD program and created a custom font for each one to match the original layout (pinche OCD)...Once I do some spray outs and test them, I'll be moving on to some custom layouts.


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

in case you ever wondered what the inside of an Adex or Adel (the real ones) looked like.


----------



## 1229

fully restored inside and out, right before paint.


----------



## 1229

Field assembly for Airborne's Pesco 280AA motor.


----------



## 1229

random pics of stuff I've built, no particular order or correlation.


----------



## 1229

when customers are 2500+ miles away, blueprints make communication easy...


----------



## 1229

Modifying some Eemco's






MADE IN THE USA, no chinese fittings here!!!






Stratopower in 3D CAD


----------



## 1229

some CNC machined battery rack parts.


Bendix EQ, reanodized and rebuilt.












Bendix EQ before the rebuild...












Pesco gasket dies.


Stratopower gasket die.


----------



## 1229

Some more 3D CAD...










Westinghouse motor in 3D CAD




Pesco 280AA motor in 3D...


----------



## 1229

A6 tank stencils.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

how much to chrome plate and rebuild 777's ---------------TATTOO-76 YOU DO SOME SOME BAD ASS WORK


----------



## low4ever

:shocked::wow: mind blown.


----------



## DIPPINIT

Lots of cool stuff.


----------



## BIG RED

Awesome pics. I want the kitty and the clear Adex bodies.


----------



## 1229

BIG RED said:


> Awesome pics. I want the kitty and the clear Adex bodies.


That cat adopted me a couple years ago. She belonged to a neighbor and walked in the garage one day when I was working and hasn't left. She lost one of her eyes in a fight, but still kills snakes, lizards and bats.


----------



## 1229

Getting these stainless steel candy canes ready for the holiday season. Haha.

.049" & .065" wall 1/2" tubing.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> Field assembly for Airborne's Pesco 280AA motor.



such a shame to hide that work when it's all together!


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing all the pics


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TOPFAN

TATTOO-76 said:


> Getting these stainless steel candy canes ready for the holiday season. Haha.
> 
> .049" & .065" wall 1/2" tubing.


Ill send you thingamajig on Thursday or Friday. (I Hate going to the post office)


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 1229

TOPFAN said:


> Ill send you thingamajig on Thursday or Friday. (I Hate going to the post office)


You tha man, Mr Fan!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

TATTOO-76 said:


> You tha man, Mr Fan!!


Very nice work


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


>


:wave:


----------



## Firefly

The setup in my LTD










Big thanks to Jason, George and Abel for supplying parts, info and inspiration!


----------



## 41bowtie

Firefly said:


> The setup in my LTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Jason, George and Abel for supplying parts, info and inspiration!


Looks good homie!!


----------



## TOPFAN

Firefly said:


> The setup in my LTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Jason, George and Abel for supplying parts, info and inspiration!


Nice set up!! Good job...How about some pics of the Car
?


----------



## baghdady

:wave:


----------



## Airborne

TOPFAN said:


> Nice set up!! Good job...How about some pics of the Car
> ?


no shit, looks like he has some awesome ideas.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

TOPFAN said:


> Nice set up!! Good job...How about some pics of the Car
> ?


x2 LOOKS GREAT...LETS SEE THE RIDE...


----------



## Firefly

This is my LTD that the setup is in, the setup and paintjob were done by Joost. We did everything here in Europe.


----------



## BUBBTOP60

Very cool,love that old school flavour:nicoderm:
(you just got to adjust that hood hinge:biggrin


----------



## Firefly

BUBBTOP60 said:


> Very cool,love that old school flavour:nicoderm:
> (you just got to adjust that hood hinge:biggrin



New hood to cowl seal thats not settled in yet


----------



## green reaper

Firefly said:


> This is my LTD that the setup is in, the setup and paintjob were done by Joost. We did everything here in Europe.



NICE JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE




----------



## Airborne

holy shit. Who did the work?


----------



## 1229

a few of the parts i made today...




working on a batch of custom tee fittings -6AN ports (adds symmetry to Pesco setups) still gotta run a single pass on the outside to remove the extrusion striations. 




























couple of pump trays for a Pesco 777 setup



















battery hold downs for a setup im building, batteries are hidden, just needed something functional and clean.


----------



## 1229

nothing like an electric flaring tool when making some .049 and .065 wall stainless hardlines. 100% effortless AN spec flares in seconds...


----------



## 1229

picked up a monster Pesco pump. by far the largest I've ever owned. makes this Eemco motor look small. Its basically 2 pumps in one. It has 2 sets of gears and a spool valve built in to direct fluid between a pair of outlets.










as a size comparison, the 2 small gears are from a Pesco 777 and the 4 large gears are from the monster...


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

Airborne said:


> holy shit. Who did the work?


Jason from nc restored the pumps and tanks mike ishiki did the lay out and mario in montebello ca did the installation.


----------



## Dreamer62

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> Jason from nc restored the pumps and tanks mike ishiki did the lay out and mario in montebello ca did the installation.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> picked up a monster Pesco pump. by far the largest I've ever owned. makes this Eemco motor look small. Its basically 2 pumps in one. It has 2 sets of gears and a spool valve built in to direct fluid between a pair of outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a size comparison, the 2 small gears are from a Pesco 777 and the 4 large gears are from the monster...



gawd damn man! Lifting a bus?!


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## drasticbean

More pictures please


----------



## 1229

75 years old...


----------



## 1229

Making some custom check valves next week. I designed these to compliment the look of the Pesco 280GE motor.


----------



## Firefly

Very nice Jason, really cool


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

from modest beginnings...... project 68 impala,4 billet-style pumps,square dumps and aircraft tank...


----------



## tpimuncie

:yes:


----------



## Airborne

keep this above all the advertisements!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> Making some custom check valves next week. I designed these to compliment the look of the Pesco 280GE motor.



how much?!


----------



## 1229

Another Pesco EQ restored and ready to ship back to its owner.


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> Another Pesco EQ restored and ready to ship back to its owner.



Lucky owner!!


----------



## 1229

The real life version of this 3D CAD rendering is almost finished.......this is going in the SunsetStrip 67 ragtop.


----------



## Airborne

jesus!!


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> The real life version of this 3D CAD rendering is almost finished.......this is going in the SunsetStrip 67 ragtop.


Nice!


----------



## Vegasdog

Amazing work Jason can't wait to get my tanks


----------



## 1229

Just posting a few pics...


----------



## 1229

Scored a mini Eemco motor...


----------



## blueouija

Awesome work J....


----------



## Heath V

I know it can obviously vary but what would I be looking at in terms of price for an aircraft set up for my 64?


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## 1229

A lot of setups look good from 6 feet away...just sayin...


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice work and pictures as always Tattoo


----------



## Badass93

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Airborne

bad fuckin ass!


----------



## 1229




----------



## TOPFAN

Merry Xmas mutha fuccas! LOL!


----------



## Airborne

TTMFT!!!


----------



## 1229

Since Eemco motors have permanent field windings and pole shoes, I machined some covers to bolt to each end of the motor case to protect the "guts" for media blasting and then painting or polishing. The covers with the 4 extra large holes will have covers TIG welded to protect the exposed wires that extend past the back of the motor case. The covers will seal with water-jet cut rubber gaskets.


FROM ART TO PART.


----------



## Airborne

fuck


----------



## KERRBSS

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Can someone tell me how long these tanks are what diameter it is? Please....


----------



## 1229

KERRBSS said:


> Can someone tell me how long these tanks are what diameter it is? Please....


those are 4" x 10" tanks.


----------



## KERRBSS

TATTOO-76 said:


> those are 4" x 10" tanks.


Thank you sir


----------



## TKeeby79

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ds/616730-complete-pesco-777-show-set-up.html


----------



## DIPPINIT

TATTOO-76 said:


> A lot of setups look good from 6 feet away...just sayin...


badass!!!


----------



## 1229

DIPPINIT said:


> badass!!!


gracias


----------



## 1229

up next...


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> up next...



holy shit!


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> up next...


thats nice.


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> holy shit!





41bowtie said:


> thats nice.


thanks


----------



## 1229

new page


----------



## 1229

rebuilt some Whittakers yesterday, they will get painted back the original green color after the setup gets mocked up...used my custom port adapters and replaced the dual angled port, cleans up the plumbing. these originally had 4 ports, now they will only have 2 ports and will only get plumbed into the return line. as usual, all hardware was replaced with AMERICAN MADE Class 3 aircraft hardware (no chinese parts, no chinese o-rings, no chinese fittings, no chinese screws).



















this is the port adapter that I make, had them anodized gray, they look great, I almost hate to paint over them with the poopoo green color...



















the port adapters shown in this pic will be replaced with AN 814 hex plugs. its a rare size (-7AN), but luckily theres a manufacturer that still makes them. 





































the BEFORE pic










these pics will show why i made the new single straight port to replace the original angled dual port. its a pain to plumb these dumps and make them look good...


this is a 3D CAD drawing I did of the original










this is the 3D CAD drawing of the exploded view










and now the new single straight port










and a close up, showing the 814 AN hex plug in the side


----------



## KERRBSS

I like those dumps. Wouldn't mind having a few


----------



## chosen one

Nice break down Jason they look good how do the work


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

What are whittaker dumps selling for 3 port (not manual dump) cannon candle, #4 ports? just looking for a rough estimate.... are they worth anything at all?


----------



## 1229

BrownAzt3ka said:


> What are whittaker dumps selling for 3 port (not manual dump) cannon candle, #4 ports? just looking for a rough estimate.... are they worth anything at all?


post pics. they are not expensive ("as-is").


----------



## 1229

chosen one said:


> Nice break down Jason they look good how do the work


great valves, cool design. 

valve mating surfaces can be re-lapped whereas a spool valve cant be.


----------



## DIPPINIT

Pretty Slick J. I never liked those angle ports.


----------



## implala66




----------



## Hydros

BrownAzt3ka said:


> What are whittaker dumps selling for 3 port (not manual dump) cannon candle, #4 ports? just looking for a rough estimate.... are they worth anything at all?


It depends who is buying. I have a real nice collection, and always looking out for other valves. Pics will work good, but be sure to have a tape measure to gauge the size.

I take my time buying parts, I'm in no hurry, so a rough guess may be from $60 to $225. 
They have to click, 
be #6 or larger
fair amount of damage is OK
18-30 volts

If they don't click, then it needs to have a good strong spark when connected.


----------



## Coca Pearl

TATTOO-76 said:


> rebuilt some Whittakers yesterday, they will get painted back the original green color after the setup gets mocked up...used my custom port adapters and replaced the dual angled port, cleans up the plumbing. these originally had 4 ports, now they will only have 2 ports and will only get plumbed into the return line. as usual, all hardware was replaced with AMERICAN MADE Class 3 aircraft hardware (no chinese parts, no chinese o-rings, no chinese fittings, no chinese screws).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the port adapter that I make, had them anodized gray, they look great, I almost hate to paint over them with the poopoo green color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the port adapters shown in this pic will be replaced with AN 814 hex plugs. its a rare size (-7AN), but luckily theres a manufacturer that still makes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the BEFORE pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these pics will show why i made the new single straight port to replace the original angled dual port. its a pain to plumb these dumps and make them look good...
> 
> 
> this is a 3D CAD drawing I did of the original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the 3D CAD drawing of the exploded view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now the new single straight port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up, showing the 814 AN hex plug in the side


Nice work. I had a set of these dumps. End up saying them before I got a chance to use them


----------



## 1229

Hydro-Aire Monster Green


----------



## Airborne

fuckin awesome


----------



## 41bowtie

For my one pump setup.


----------



## Airborne

Nice! What pump/valves?


----------



## 41bowtie

Airborne said:


> Nice! What pump/valves?


Eemco motor with a 3000psi stratopower pumphead and 2 hydroaire #8 valves.
Thnx for the compliment.


----------



## Hydros

41bowtie said:


> Eemco motor with a 3000psi stratopower pumphead and 2 hydroaire #8 valves.
> Thnx for the compliment.


This should be good, when might we see it?


----------



## 41bowtie

Hydros said:


> This should be good, when might we see it?


By spring

Pic of stuff before chrome.
Can't wait to see it in action it's 7500 rpms and 3000 psi pumphead without the pressure relief valve.


----------



## DIPPINIT

41bowtie said:


> By spring
> 
> Pic of stuff before chrome.
> Can't wait to see it in action it's 7500 rpms and 3000 psi pumphead without the pressure relief valve.



NICE!!!


----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> By spring
> 
> Pic of stuff before chrome.
> Can't wait to see it in action it's 7500 rpms and 3000 psi pumphead without the pressure relief valve.


Nice work Albert


----------



## 41bowtie

Thnx guys hopefully I can my ideas look good


----------



## 1229

TTT (not sure why, theres no traffic on this site anymore :roflmao


----------



## Airborne

^cause everyone is busy advertising their shops...


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> ^cause everyone is busy advertising their shops...


aka chinese junk


----------



## 65elcomal

TATTOO-76 said:


> aka chinese junk


Eeeeeeeeee!


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> aka chinese junk


For sure :facepalm:


----------



## Bootykit63

:inout:


----------



## implala66

Bootykit63 said:


> :inout:


Wow


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## baghdady

:sprint:


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT (not sure why, theres no traffic on this site anymore :roflmao


Everyone is on facebook


----------



## 1229

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Everyone is on facebook


I don't have facebook. Just Instagram.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## Hydros

are there threads or groups of categories?


----------



## Hydros

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Everyone is on facebook


are there threads or groups of categories?


----------



## implala66

Hydros said:


> are there threads or groups of categories?


OG aircraft classifieds group


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Cause everyone on here are experts now.... and everyone just wants to know how the stand still 3 wheel and monster hop their transformers....


----------



## 1229

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Cause everyone on here are experts now.... and everyone just wants to know how the stand still 3 wheel and monster hop their transformers....


I'll just stick with Instagram


----------



## BIG RED

TATTOO-76 said:


> I'll just stick with Instagram


Ya get back to posting have not seen much posted by yourself lately.


----------



## 1229

BIG RED said:


> Ya get back to posting have not seen much posted by yourself lately.


Yea, I know. Been insanely busy between teaching and making parts. Some of the setups are those "don't show anyone any pics" type...


----------



## undr8ed

It doesn't help when people get burned on here. Makes for lurking without adding info...


----------



## 1229

reassembling some pumps that I'm restoring...










machining replacements for these fans...










new hardline bender, because standard radii bends get boring...


----------



## 1229

finishing up these EEMCO motor masking plates. since the field winding's are permanent and cant be removed, I made these to protect the "guts" during media blasting and painting. gonna throw some Buna-N in one of our lasers and cut some gaskets and these will make the motor waterproof...











































































original 3D-CAD design that I did...


----------



## Airborne

You have been busy Jason!


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> finishing up these EEMCO motor masking plates. since the field winding's are permanent and cant be removed, I made these to protect the "guts" during media blasting and painting. gonna throw some Buna-N in one of our lasers and cut some gaskets and these will make the motor waterproof...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original 3D-CAD design that I did...


would be nice to see an all chrome eemco motor


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> would be nice to see an all chrome eemco motor


im doing that on one setup. but the "guts" are coming out for those motors and new windings are being made.


----------



## Coca Pearl

TATTOO-76 said:


> reassembling some pumps that I'm restoring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machining replacements for these fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new hardline bender, because standard radii bends get boring...


Nice hardline bender you made


----------



## 1229

Refurbishing these armatures this week. Already tested the commutators, polishing the comms in the lathe this week, ultrasonic cleaning and fresh varnish. New bearings are on the way.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

TATTOO-76 said:


> Refurbishing these armatures this week. Already tested the commutators, polishing the comms in the lathe this week, ultrasonic cleaning and fresh varnish. New bearings are on the way.


Looks great Jason. How are my sidewinders coming along? Any mew pics? Thanks.


----------



## 1229

KING OF PEARL said:


> Looks great Jason. How are my sidewinders coming along? Any *mew* pics? Thanks.


----------



## BIG RED

LoL.


----------



## 1229

777 armature


777 Fan armature


Shotgun armature




New Bearings


----------



## DIPPINIT

Does anyone know how to get in contact with King of Pearl? Thanks


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> 777 armature
> 
> 
> 777 Fan armature
> 
> 
> Shotgun armature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Bearings


Nice work


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> 777 armature
> 
> 
> 777 Fan armature
> 
> 
> Shotgun armature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Bearings


thats dope!!


----------



## Airborne

Ttt


----------



## low4ever

DIPPINIT said:


> Does anyone know how to get in contact with King of Pearl? Thanks


:rofl:


----------



## 1229

DIPPINIT said:


> Does anyone know how to get in contact with King of Pearl? Thanks


i just ordered 2000 jars of Murano from him, I'll post feedback when they arrive. :facepalm:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Ok I have a question, are the AN fittings from the speed shops, auto parts stores or EBay rated for hydraulics/aircraft hydraulics? 

Of course the original ones were but I'm talking the ones of today.


----------



## 1229

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Ok I have a question, are the AN fittings from the speed shops, auto parts stores or EBay rated for hydraulics/aircraft hydraulics?
> 
> Of course the original ones were but I'm talking the ones of today.


depends on the manufacturer. some brands have Class 3 threads, some have Class 2. (this is the short answer). Theres more to it, lots more. A lot of it is over-thought. I have PDF files of every AN spec sheet for every fitting ever made. Theres more to the fitting that the class of thread. There are other specs such as shoulder radii, thread root radius, width, finish, etc.


the ONLY thing that matters to us, to use them on a cars hydraulic system is MATERIAL. XRP, Earls, Aeroquip and others use 7075 Aluminum. That aluminum has a higher tensile strength than the steel used on industrial fittings. 


a real aircraft fitting will cost about 4-6 times as much as a performance company's AN fitting. i have a current setup underway that has over $2500 worth of stainless aircraft fittings, real aircraft fittings...it adds up fast.


----------



## 1229

been a bit busy lately...

280LN armatures, with brush rigging assembly and new bearings.

















777 and 777 fan motor armatures.









Pesco 521 (Shotgun Armatures)

















this one is for the homie Airborne...Pesco 280AA motor


----------



## 1229

building these 777's (and a complete setup) for my homie Trevelen from SuperCo










































these brush rigging assemblies feature brand new insulator rings that I designed from a stronger garolite than the original and CNC machined them.

















and they fit perfect.









ready for a new life.


----------



## 1229

a little fisheye pic of one of the classrooms I teach out of.









coming soon...at the chrome shop.


----------



## Airborne

My motor looks bad ass! SOUNDED GOOD TOO...


----------



## Airborne

Trev is going to love his setup


----------



## baghdady

:h5: Badass!





TATTOO-76 said:


> a little fisheye pic of one of the classrooms I teach out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon...at the chrome shop.


----------



## 1229

Pesco 280 GE electrical terminal insulators. Made several colors. Out with the brown Bakelite and in with some modern materials!!!


----------



## 41bowtie

what do the kids in the class think about the aircraft stuff?


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> what do the kids in the class think about the aircraft stuff?


no one really knows what any of it is or what its used for. ive got students from 16-62 years old, to them its just a bunch of machined parts. but they love it.


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> Lets start a new thread..no more bullshit! I apologize for all the Drama in the other thread...IGNORE THE NEGATIVE POSTS! I need the serious Aircraft Enthusiasts in this thread. THANKS IN ADVANCE!
> 
> 
> I will start out with FIREFLY"S set up since we fucked up his thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is some random pics I have saved.....



TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

TATTOO-76 said:


> a little fisheye pic of one of the classrooms I teach out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon...at the chrome shop.


Nice setup as is before going to chrome


----------



## 1229

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice setup as is before going to chrome


thank you.


----------



## chosen one

TATTOO-76 said:


> a little fisheye pic of one of the classrooms I teach out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon...at the chrome shop.


. Very nice how you distributed the fluid threw the block to go threw the dumps. post pics when it done


----------



## CustomMachines

TATTOO-76 said:


> a little fisheye pic of one of the classrooms I teach out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon...at the chrome shop.


awesome setup. love the looks of machined parts as well, should do a setup non plated


----------



## baghdady

had some fun in NC last weekend


----------



## baghdady

Double post :machinegun:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## Badass93

nice 63 rag!


----------



## 41bowtie

baghdady said:


> View attachment 1645370


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

I had to work. Looks like a good show this year.


----------



## 1229

Anyone want to guess what this is?


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## charles85

TATTOO-76 said:


> Anyone want to guess what this is?


A gear but what kind of gear


----------



## 1229

charles85 said:


> A gear but what kind of gear


They are bevel gears cut on a Gleason Bevel Gear Planer more than 60 years ago.

But, more importantly, what is the part? It's aircraft related.


----------



## charles85

TATTOO-76 said:


> They are bevel gears cut on a Gleason Bevel Gear Planer more than 60 years ago.
> 
> But, more importantly, what is the part? It's aircraft related.


Shit that thing is twice the age I am ...! LOL......!!! But I've seen that type of gears many moons ago but I can't remember off the top of head


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> Anyone want to guess what this is?


its a jigamathing for a rearend.
did i win?


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## Airborne

A dual action pump?


----------



## 1229

In case anyone ever wondered why almost all Pesco pumps leak a little from the rear seal. I basically sacrificed a perfectly good Pesco 777 to do a cutaway view of how the rear seal works and what it consists of. Basically, it's a steel square drive coupling with one surface ground and lapped (heat treated of course) that meshes under spring pressure against a piece of 932 bronze. In the 1930's this was high tech and very innovative. Fortunately we have much better leak free options that are available now. While some might snarl at the fact that this pump is now "useless" just know that it served a great purpose.












This cutaway will also serve a great purpose. Now I can get every datum that I need to finish designing a pressure relief eliminator. 1 part will replace 13 parts, it will seal better and most of all yield maximum pressure from the pump.











Top view of cutaway before I put the gears, bearings and rear seal back in.


----------



## chosen one

Nice cut out


----------



## Airborne

Thorough doesn't describe it


----------



## TOPFAN

Muffler bearing?


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Who rebuilds pescos ?


----------



## 1229

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Who rebuilds pescos ?


I do it daily bro.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> Anyone want to guess what this is?


Don't give the answer just yet.

Any hints?
I can only guess. How big is this thing? What does it look like underneath?
Some type of transmission or equalizer or pump? 





And........
I guess that's a no on the 280's?


----------



## MIJO65

TATTOO-76 said:


> Pesco 280 GE electrical terminal insulators. Made several colors. Out with the brown Bakelite and in with some modern materials!!!


is that 3d printed? if so sweet


----------



## blueouija

TATTOO-76 said:


> Anyone want to guess what this is?



EQ?


----------



## 1229




----------



## Airborne

Those hold downs and trays are sick!


----------



## Coca Pearl

Very nice work


----------



## 1229

Sneak Peek


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> Sneak Peek


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

i just noticed the the ghostbusters cadi had some a6 oxygen tanks on top.


----------



## 57moredoor

41bowtie said:


> i just noticed the the ghostbusters cadi had some a6 oxygen tanks on top.


I came across that same picture after searching for A-6 tanks online. Still searching for one.... Lol


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

What are 2 of these worth not for sale just asking


----------



## nickin520

can someone help me out I just found a stash of pescos and o2 tanks and possibly some other aircraft parts that may be able to be used on our cars hit me up and I can go into more detail thx


----------



## 1229

400 down and 600 to go and the first batch will be packaged and ready for retail.

(From left to right: Pesco 777 rear seal gasket, Pesco 777 pump to motor gasket, Stratopower rear seal gasket).



350 Pesco 777 rear seal gaskets.


----------



## Hydros

nickin520 said:


> can someone help me out I just found a stash of pescos and o2 tanks and possibly some other aircraft parts that may be able to be used on our cars hit me up and I can go into more detail thx


Hmm... Please check you messages.


----------



## Hydros

Firefly said:


> So these are the Eemco pumpheads he has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if any of those would work for us. They are all 3000 PSI pumps, only the single one with the red plugs in the ports is a 2900 PSI one.



Firefly, you still have any of those pump heads?


----------



## tlc64impala

TATTOO-76 said:


> 400 down and 600 to go and the first batch will be packaged and ready for retail.
> 
> (From left to right: Pesco 777 rear seal gasket, Pesco 777 pump to motor gasket, Stratopower rear seal gasket).
> 
> 
> 
> 350 Pesco 777 rear seal gaskets.


Taking any prepay orders now?


----------



## 1229

tlc64impala said:


> Taking any prepay orders now?


No, not taking orders until they are ready for retail. I'll have a website setup and ready to go once the kits are packaged. Between teaching full time and doing setups full time, my schedule is insane, don't want to take money until they are ready to ship.


----------



## 1229

Rebuilt 12 Pesco's this morning. 



New gaskets fit very nice!!!


----------



## 1229

Been a busy day. Tore down four Pesco 777's, two Pesco 280's and four Hydro-Aire Monster Greens. All parts are going to Engraving by Bob in Reno. Looking forward to seeing his magic on these parts!!!



Just gotta remove the field windings from the motor cases.


----------



## Airborne

Shit yeah man, good to see the kits coming along!


----------



## Vegasdog

What up Jason/tatto76 thanks for the quick reply look forward to hearing from u thanks again


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Shit yeah man, good to see the kits coming along!


They're getting there.


----------



## Firefly

Hydros said:


> Firefly, you still have any of those pump heads?


I never had these pumpheads. They're from a surplus/graveyard place in Greece that I got four NOS 777's from like 5 years ago. Found that dude on eBay. I can try to find his info if you want, but with Greece's current financial situation I would'nt recommend sending any money there right now :roflmao:


----------



## 1229




----------



## Airborne

Who did the chrome?


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Who did the chrome?


Supreme Plating. Everything is just polished except for the motor cases in the background and elbow fittings that are in the motor mounts.


----------



## Emanuel2364

Wheres supreme chrome located and can you please give me their phone number . Thank you .


----------



## Hydros

Any one on here ever see a 12VDC Pesco motor, with a 280 pump head. All stock?


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Any one on here ever see a 12VDC Pesco motor, with a 280 pump head. All stock?


After 100+ rebuilds, I've pretty much seen it all. 


As far as "all stock", unless it came out of a sealed box, it's hard to believe anything is "all stock" anymore. But I have seen some really weird stuff.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> After 100+ rebuilds, I've pretty much seen it all.
> 
> 
> As far as "all stock", unless it came out of a sealed box, it's hard to believe anything is "all stock" anymore. But I have seen some really weird stuff.


Yes I think this one came in the in the box with that foil paper like stuff. 

I got it from the same place you got that NOS Pesco from on ebay, you know the jerks over at aircraftstock, Yes that one, where you posted you would pay someone to beatup the owner :roflmao: The sissy uppity *ss holes never sent my winnings and they never reposted them, so somebody else got them. 

Anyone else have or seen a 12VDC Pesco?


----------



## Hydros

To others reading this, I think they first called themselves aircrafftsource, then moved to Tennessee and used the current name. I don't think they liked lowriders. One good thing about them when they first started they knew nothing of Lowriders and listed a square Hydro-aire #8 dumps starting bid like $50. I think Jay grabbed that one, Looks like one bidder wised up and bought out the rest of them.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> Supreme Plating. Everything is just polished except for the motor cases in the background and elbow fittings that are in the motor mounts.


Shit, talk about top notch! Must have been a shit ton of work.


----------



## 1229

assembling some Pesco LN motors right now and then onto four 777's and three small fan motors.


----------



## SERIOUS

these are SOLD... But, I'll leave the pics and if anyone has any info on them please share


----------



## 1229




----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Looks beautiful


----------



## Hydros

Some of these pics would make nice desktop images, lighting and color are near perfect, I don't know how you would avoid the reflections though.
How many pixels is the camera?


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Some of these pics would make nice desktop images, lighting and color are near perfect, I don't know how you would avoid the reflections though.
> How many pixels is the camera?


I just use my iPhone. But thanks, I'm just really picky about composition.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> I just use my iPhone. But thanks, I'm just really picky about composition.


IPhone


----------



## SHAMELE$$

Anyone know where I can find this check vavle, the number on it is 4CV689. Thanks.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

They are in Inglewood, you can Google it. They are by the juvenile court Ask for Louie


----------



## MENSITO75

looking for fat stick cylinders for
pesco set-up In la areas


----------



## Hydros

MENSITO75, one of the regulars might see your post, he sell them, ans he's not a shop.

BMH has a good I.D. on hopping cylinders and may cost less, as the I.D, is larger than most other common cylinders. And you don't need to make the cutout as large. 

What are you lifting? What model of pumps you using? How old are the pumps or the pressure out put? If you don't have the info on the pumps, then fats are a cure all cylinder. 

If your pumps have a short spin on after you stop lifting, then your cylinders I.D. is too large, or your volts can be higher, car is too light. Not a big deal, just means fats were not needed. 

I am asking as I am assuming you are going to use the 280 or 777, but you might have something different up your sleeve.


----------



## Airborne

Ttt, anyone have fat 4, 6, or 8 inch cylinders?


----------



## Hydros

Screw the BS code showing, I'll ask another time.


----------



## 1229

should have these finished tomorrow. with CNC machined filler ports, outlet ports and return ports, all TIG welded and ready to go.


----------



## Hydros

serve_n_swerve said:


> I have a question regarding the Stratopower pump head. I have four that I will be running and am currently mocking up the setup. My question is: Can I run the fluid return back into the pump head vs. running the return directly back to the tank?
> My thought is to run a SS #4 male boss to a #4 AN male elbow on the side port as highlighted below, and then catch it to a hardline to a #4 check valve I have seen this port used for oil leak detection however I don't know if you could push fluid back in.
> View attachment 501092


Did you ever find a way to make this happen. page 269. serve_n_swerve I liked the idea.


----------



## Hydros

implala66 said:


> Recently found, now in transit from north to south..............


what ever became of these?? any more pics or info I could barrow??


----------



## Hydros

Hydros said:


> info on foreign dump valves? UK, German, Japan, Russian, Israel, French, etc. Specs like voltage would be of interest.
> 
> Or any unique US valves. Any for sale?


take me up


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> The Pescos we use on lowriders are Propeller Feathering pumps, the 280, Rooster and 777 we all plumbed into the engines oil system, not the hydraulic system.
> 
> The info you are posting is just going to mislead people and confuse them because its entirely unrelated to what we use. Maybe that's your agenda, who knows.


Does that include the equalizers??


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> im writing my own damn book!!!! :sprint:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

Pewar_gm_access are you George?? Heck, I can never remember who's mad at me these day. Are you Mikes cousin?




prewar_gm_access said:


> No but if you see that fool tell him I'm going to kick his ass :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydros

TRUNKWORKS said:


> if you want the front end to snap up with one hit of a switch, GTFO.....I JUST ASKED IF IT WOULD LOCK UP A CAR WITH ONE HIT, BUT I GUESS ASKING QUESTIONS IN HERE IS STUPID OF ME...IT'S NOT LIKE THIS IS A TOPIC FOR AIR CRAFT PICTURES AND INFO...OH WAIT


If you want to use the average same old common run of the mill garden verity clone pump, then it would depend on the car, and cylinders. This aircraft thread has a 280 and 777 guru. This person only rebuilds and sells 280 and 777 Pescos. Because they are hmm hmm popular and considered the best ever made, hmm hmm. 

NUTS, 

In a few more years real aircraft pumps will come off real aircraft that will knock your socks off. Pressures of up to 5,000 PSI. So, to get a real answer, don't come to this 280/777 forum to find answers on anything but 280/777 pumps. 

I believe I have a 6.xx HP, 12,000 RPM with a 3,600 PSI pump rated at approx 26.VDC, replace the cylinders and keep the car size down, and you will see some air on the first hit. 

And no I don't want to make a video to shame anyone again, let someone else make the setup and do the video. 

I invent, innovate and impress with just thoughts, not copying junk as old as me.


----------



## Hydros

Hydros said:


> You might mean Eemco motors? without the pump (gear) heads, right? On the dumps, get what ever you like, but to keep it all OG, the original and working Adels would be a nice touch. You could go Adex, or Big green, or 3 port Hydro-aire (spelling is correct).
> 
> I think any aircraft valve rated at 3,000PSI will do fine. But remember, rule of thumb, the bigger the candle stick, the better.
> Don't let anyone tell you what to use, this is the same old BS I have heard for years, if it's aircraft you want, then get aircraft parts that will not fail. 3,000 PSI is just that, but, if it's performance and bragging rights, then the Adel (or Adex) Hydro-aire big green or #8 3-way is the usual way to go. all too pricey. I have bought 3,000PSi NOS for approx $60.00 each. I will some day try them out. IMO, not good for hopping, but different and nice to look at.
> 
> Time to make enemies, avoid sellers that say PM me for a price. ebay is the place to get the real deals. I just got a Stratopower 1,500 PSI at 1,500 RPM gear pump at 3 GPM!!! for $30.00 (without shipping), you do not get deals here on LIL, unless the seller is not a dealer. Got a tank is great condition for $15.00 free shipping. yadda yadda
> 
> There are other places....


Or get real slick and make calls and ask people how can you buy junk aircraft parts, make a fake business or museum or find an old aircraft mechanic, or just visit airport repair shops and find an old tech or parts laying around. Check out smaller unknown surplus stores, or check overseas stores. I don't buy and sell, like I said in the past, I make my money in realestate. I retired at 49, I have nothing to do all day and night. Coming on LIL is just a way to share what I know about many many different topics. and to pass the time on stealing article and pics for my site. a little j/k

The $60.00 valves may have cost close to a thousand new. I think they were made for aero space, not for punky old aircraft. I have new currently made Hydro-aire valves that did cost near $1,000 to the seller, I got those for I think $120 each, maybe $200. each.

I got to get old issue of Lowrider types of magazine from foriegn countries and visit the websites too. Young American riders, I am sorry you only know 280's and 777's

I did try the aerospace valves, they suck, spend the extra 350 and get and Adex, or keep the $60.00 valve because it is just too cool looking for lay and play.

I mean, if you want to make some cash, LIL will never pay you a dime, I will buy articles and pics and stories of the old days for lowriders before the 80's.


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> should have these finished tomorrow. with CNC machined filler ports, outlet ports and return ports, all TIG welded and ready to go.



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

early stages of the new Pesco 777 pressure relief valve eliminator. instead of installing them like the original valve (with a huge flat head), these will tighten up using an allen wrench. this valve will boost the output pressure to 2800psi and eliminate any potential leaks from the pressure side of the pressure relief valve due to the fail safe designed into the pump. long story short, Pesco used an oring gland in the pressure side that only has .006" of diametrical squeeze. this part just shows the rotary broached section. these will span the entire width of the pumphead and eliminates 13 parts.


just playing around with the chamfer size to get the right look


----------



## 1229

heres a few more tanks that i did this week.


----------



## 1229

although i hate moving, it was cool to find all kinds of cool stuff ive had stashed away for years. at least i have some cool stuff for my new office.



this old drafting pencil from Pesco is a "thick line weight", this would have been used to draw object lines (actual parts on blueprints)


----------



## tlc64impala

TATTOO-76 said:


> heres a few more tanks that i did this week.


Any of these for sale? I need two of them


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> although i hate moving, it was cool to find all kinds of cool stuff ive had stashed away for years. at least i have some cool stuff for my new office.
> 
> 
> 
> this old drafting pencil from Pesco is a "thick line weight", this would have been used to draw object lines (actual parts on blueprints)


Now that is some cool shit man.


----------



## gily59

Great job!


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

Making progress on the Pesco 777 Pressure Relief Valve Eliminator. Not only will this create more pressure and eliminate leaks but it will tighten into the pump housing using a 1/4" allen wrench instead of using a huge flathead screwdriver like the original valve. The 1/4" hex was machined using a rotary broach. This will work with the original jam nut, but I will also have a custom jam not available. This pic just shows a sample of the inlet side of the valve. The overall part will span the entire width of the Pesco 777 pump and eliminates 9 moving parts.


----------



## Airborne

Fuck. I need to grab me some pumps.lol


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:420:uffin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> i see a #4 Appliance Parker in there. :biggrin:


are talking about the 3rd item top left that looks like a zigzag with part of it sticking out of the box?


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## 1229

About to port these tank manifolds. Machined them from 1018 steel for excellent weldability, as a rule of thumb if it welds good, it's a pain to machine. If it machines good, it's doesn't welded good. These turned out good and I added an AlTiN coated porting tool to my arsenal this week. This will be a real AN port, not MS, not SAE. This particular tool is for a #8 AN port.


----------



## 1229

Custom one off Adex that I had built for a customer. Just a few subtle changes:

1) no mounting holes in the bodies
2) custom bottom plates with the words "Super" & "Duty" engraved
3) super duty vented candles






Also pictured are two freshly restored Pesco 777's and a pump tray that I CNC machined for this customer.


----------



## Hydros

If you just made an Adel/Adex clone, once tested, I'd like to buy one, or even if not tested.


----------



## 1229

Very important datum when doing a Pesco 777 rebuild.


----------



## 1229

Fully Restored


----------



## 1229

Rebuilt Stratopower...these are the internal check valves.


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> Making progress on the Pesco 777 Pressure Relief Valve Eliminator. Not only will this create more pressure and eliminate leaks but it will tighten into the pump housing using a 1/4" allen wrench instead of using a huge flathead screwdriver like the original valve. The 1/4" hex was machined using a rotary broach. This will work with the original jam nut, but I will also have a custom jam not available. This pic just shows a sample of the inlet side of the valve. The overall part will span the entire width of the Pesco 777 pump and eliminates 9 moving parts.


How much are they going to cost?


----------



## Marty McFly

I always admired your work.


----------



## 1229

This setup will be a beast. One its way to chrome/polish this week. (this is the only sneak peak). Triple Optima battery tray.


----------



## 1229

It's almost impossible to keep tanks and battery trays in stock. No matter how many I machine, they are gone instantly. Good thing I've got some brand new Haas machines coming to my new shop...


----------



## 1229

Some modified Eemco motors for another beastly setup. 



About the only sneak peak I can show of this setup. Some custom mounts I designed and CNC machined, pretty good match to the 1950's cast aluminum motor case.


----------



## 1229

When customers are 3000 miles away and so is their car, 3D CAD helps a lot. Gives the customer a real idea what they are getting and they can measure their trunk and make sure everything fits. This rack (the real version) fit like a glove. This rack is hidden by custom panels in the trunk, so it's a TIG welded steel rack, a "billet" battery tray would have been a waste. Although I did CNC the solenoid mounts, hold down brackets and hold downs.


----------



## 1229

Converting these oil level gauges from electronic to analog. Doing some really clean laser cut needles. The new gauge faces will be designed to match the gauges on the dash of this particular car, I haven't decided if I'm going to laser engrave the faces or send them out to be sublimated.


----------



## 1229

Marty McFly said:


> I always admired your work.


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## 1229

-4, -8, -16

(blurry pic, this was from 10 or so years back)










-16, -8










-16 zigzag, -8 zigzag, -8 check valve, -16 check valve










-16 zigzag, fresh out of the sealed package...


----------



## 1229

Pesco EQ, these things have an abundance of parts inside...including 88 roller bearings that have to be put in place one at a time...










Pesco 280, over 70 years old and still looking fresh...










completely rebuilt/overhauled and chrome/polished Pesco 777's...










fully restored Pesco R280...


----------



## 1229

coming soon...these have been a pain in the ass from the get-go. created a custom font in AutoCad to match the original layout. radial font dimensions were measured with a flexible Starrett 6" 16R graduated scale and linear font dimensions were measured with calipers. these are my 2 personal favorite layouts for the A6 tanks (theres around 10 of them). overkill? yes! worth it? yes!


----------



## 1229

End play on the Pesco 280AA motor is critical...nothing that around 2 grand worth of Mitutoyo (and Starrett) greatness cant take care of...(and a bowl of soup)


----------



## 1229

Every motor that comes here leaves with a brand new life including new bearings, tested and polished commutators and varnished windings...


----------



## 1229




----------



## Hydros

Good one on the soup, try it with warm flour tortilla and avocado wedges. These pics are too good to be taken with a phone, right?


----------



## Airborne

Man, your attention to detail is fucking pathological Jason...


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Man, your attention to detail is fucking pathological Jason...


Thank you sir. Your setup will be no exception!!!


----------



## 1229

As with all cast aluminum parts from the 1940's there are multiple variations in castings. Sending mismatched pump housings out to a polisher is NOT an option. One good thing about owning a lot of parts is always being able to match up parts...


----------



## 1229

i hear the same old story all the time...people call me up, almost daily and say stuff like "i got these pumps from a reliable source" and then you take the pump apart and find this...










but they leave my shop like this...










Pesco EQ rebuild...










a quick batch of data tags for some restorations i'm finishing up...










another pair of battery trays, for another custom aircraft setup...










going out for chrome/polish right now...


----------



## 1229

if its not rebuilt, you are doing it wrong...


----------



## lowlowlow

Any data tags for sale?


----------



## Airborne

Lol. I got that one pump head when I was last deployed, sight unseen, no fucking clue what to look for if I had...
I was damn lucky, the people I got it from HATE lowriders...


----------



## Badass93

Pesco history here: http://www.thermoelectric.com/2010/archives/library/Pesco Catalog 1960's.PDF


----------



## low4ever

Jason make me some soup when I come by.


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Jason make me some soup when I come by.


Even better a good friend of ours just opened a taqueria right down the road from our new house.


----------



## 1229

Another pair of freshly restored 777's. 100% redone inside and out. Painted with 3 coats of PPG Concept Single Stage (same as all pumps that leave black)...


And of course, brand new data tags...


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

TATTOO-76 said:


> Another pair of freshly restored 777's. 100% redone inside and out. Painted with 3 coats of PPG Concept Single Stage (same as all pumps that leave black)...
> 
> 
> And of course, brand new data tags...


Super clean !


----------



## 1229

Breaking ground in March for my new machine shop. Will be fully equipped, including 2 brand new Haas CNC machines. One of my favorite things is being able to look out at the back part of my property and seeing this view. So far the largest fish we've caught has been a 10lb large mouth bass. But between fishing and constantly shooting guns back there, lunch breaks will never be boring...


----------



## 1229

Little sneak peek of a cool ass setup in the works. Will have 4 NOS Weston dumps, 4 stainless check valves, 4 stainless slowdowns, all blue fittings, etc, etc...



Another all chrome/polished setup...


----------



## 1229

A few hardlines for a big ass setup that has 28 total hardlines. All stainless, 100% American Made materials...


----------



## REYXTC

Nice


----------



## Aeroman

Pumps blueprinted and rebuilt by Jason B.










Project 47 (47Fleetline.com) 










Set up plumbed by Hoppos.

And these eaten by me:


----------



## Airborne

Jason knocked it out of the park!


----------



## 57moredoor

Aeroman said:


> Pumps blueprinted and rebuilt by Jason B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project 47 (47Fleetline.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set up plumbed by Hoppos.


Do you know what brand, etc. they used for the hydraulic cylinders? Nice setup, Jason always knows how it's done.


----------



## Aeroman

57moredoor said:


> Do you know what brand, etc. they used for the hydraulic cylinders? Nice setup, Jason always knows how it's done.


 Thanks. I don't know the brand but I can find out. Yes, he sure does.


----------



## 57moredoor

Aeroman said:


> Thanks. I don't know the brand but I can find out. Yes, he sure does.


Yes, please, that'd be great. Im going to run a 280 pump, but I'm sure the cylinders you're using for your 777s will work.


----------



## 1229

Thank you all for the kind words. I've been thru so much shit over the past 90 days it's always great to get positive feedback from customers and friends.


And Juan, you need to be careful with those deserts man, you worked way too hard to lose all that weight.


----------



## MR.59

Aeroman said:


> Pumps blueprinted and rebuilt by Jason B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project 47 (47Fleetline.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set up plumbed by Hoppos.
> 
> And these eaten by me:


CLEAN SET UP!
MEXICAN BREAD LOOKS GOOD TOO!


----------



## Airborne

Speaking of cylinders, I need some fatso's for a single 280 setup. I have new BMH 8 and I think 10" that I may be into trading for the right set...


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Speaking of cylinders, I need some fatso's for a single 280 setup. I have new BMH 8 and I think 10" that I may be into trading for the right set...


I'm going to make some cylinders really soon. It's a totally new design that I've been working on for awhile now. But, seeing how I've got over 20 setups in house...there's obviously a need for me to go ahead and make them. 

Plus, I'm tired of seeing junk parts that are made on junk machines. Last set I bought were horrible. All the shafts were different lengths...as much as .125" difference. That's a bad tolerance for carpentry let alone machining. So I'm going to go ahead and knock out enough sets of cylinders for the setups I've got going right now. And I'll be running full production numbers next year once the new shop is open...with 3 brand new CNC machines.


----------



## 1229

Once I get all the legal stuff finalized on formalizing my s-corp, I will have a website where you can order all kinds of artwork in poster form...shirts too.


A little exploded view rendering of the Pesco EQ. (just a little sample). All artwork is and will be protected by a federally registered trademark and copyright protection (for those who like to steal other peoples pics and use as their own).


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> I'm going to make some cylinders really soon. It's a totally new design that I've been working on for awhile now. But, seeing how I've got over 20 setups in house...there's obviously a need for me to go ahead and make them.
> 
> Plus, I'm tired of seeing junk parts that are made on junk machines. Last set I bought were horrible. All the shafts were different lengths...as much as .125" difference. That's a bad tolerance for carpentry let alone machining. So I'm going to go ahead and knock out enough sets of cylinders for the setups I've got going right now. And I'll be running full production numbers next year once the new shop is open...with 3 brand new CNC machines.


Cool man, i was hoping for something like this. All that work on the pump and the leaky fucked up cylinders would make me hate the car.lol


----------



## MR.LAC

TATTOO-76 said:


> Making progress on the Pesco 777 Pressure Relief Valve Eliminator. Not only will this create more pressure and eliminate leaks but it will tighten into the pump housing using a 1/4" allen wrench instead of using a huge flathead screwdriver like the original valve. The 1/4" hex was machined using a rotary broach. This will work with the original jam nut, but I will also have a custom jam not available. This pic just shows a sample of the inlet side of the valve. The overall part will span the entire width of the Pesco 777 pump and eliminates 9 moving parts.


NICE!!!!:+1::wink:


----------



## Hydros

Someone say free pictures??


----------



## 1229

Another pair of restored 777's out the door today.


----------



## 1229

The ports are -6AN, on the bottom of a custom aircraft setup tray. These ports go to the cylinders to make hiding the hoses easy. (and yes, even the bottom got face milled to perfection)...

The belt buckle was a gift.















And that's it...


----------



## 1229

A little more machining and these 777 motor parts will be on the way to Engraving by Bob along with about 100 more pieces.


----------



## Airborne

Dayum! Next one needs engraving.


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## 1229

TATTOO-76 said:


> I'm doing 3 engraved setups right now.


make that 5 engraved setups...right now...


----------



## Airborne

Damn man.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

This is what I picked up last week...hoping I can make it as nice as some of the guys on this thread ...


----------



## 1229

Bandits_Mikey said:


> This is what I picked up last week...hoping I can make it as nice as some of the guys on this thread ...


Great Starting Point


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

TATTOO-76 said:


> Bandits_Mikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I picked up last week...hoping I can make it as nice as some of the guys on this thread ...
> 
> 
> 
> Great Starting Point
Click to expand...

Thanks homie . And thanks for the helpful advice both on this forum and outside of it!


----------



## 1229

Every time I see some wannabe "aircraft setup" builder talk shit about how "OG" their setup is and they use "made in china" steel fittings and "made in china" hardware.

This is the feeling I get...


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> Every time I see some wannabe "aircraft setup" builder talk shit about how "OG" their setup is and they use "made in china" steel fittings and "made in china" hardware.
> 
> This is the feeling I get...


I see you been to NASA too. Back then, Mexico made good cheap stuff, Japan made good, good stuff. You can't find any hand tools made in Japan anymore, and they were good hand tools. Then along came Walmart and Harbor Frieght and the Americans that bought the crap that made china a super power.

I wonder what the Chinese used for aux power pumps and feathering pumps??


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> Every time I see some wannabe "aircraft setup" builder talk shit about how "OG" their setup is and they use "made in china" steel fittings and "made in china" hardware.
> 
> This is the feeling I get...


trying to keep my car as Merica as I can also.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> I see you been to NASA too. Back then, Mexico made good cheap stuff, Japan made good, good stuff. You can't find any hand tools made in Japan anymore, and they were good hand tools. Then along came Walmart and Harbor Frieght and the Americans that bought the crap that made china a super power.
> 
> I wonder what the Chinese used for aux power pumps and feathering pumps??


I've got a set of 3/4" drive impact sockets that my grandfather owned...made in Japan. They are badass. He was a machinist after WWII and worked on heavy machinery. Those sockets are indestructible.


----------



## Wizzard

Aeroman said:


> Pumps blueprinted and rebuilt by Jason B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project 47 (47Fleetline.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set up plumbed by Hoppos.
> 
> And these eaten by me:


Real nice setup! 


TATTOO-76 said:


> I've got a set of 3/4" drive impact sockets that my grandfather owned...made in Japan. They are badass. He was a machinist after WWII and worked on heavy machinery. Those sockets are indestructible.


Whats up Jason, how you been? Nice work as always! 
Alot of the old companies that made tools and machines of high quality and prescision doesnt exist anymore, they produced stuff that was too good that the customers seldom needed to replace the tools or machines with new ones. Pretty sad.


----------



## Wizzard

TATTOO-76 said:


> Breaking ground in March for my new machine shop. Will be fully equipped, including 2 brand new Haas CNC machines. One of my favorite things is being able to look out at the back part of my property and seeing this view. So far the largest fish we've caught has been a 10lb large mouth bass. But between fishing and constantly shooting guns back there, lunch breaks will never be boring...


Nice! If you need to hire any help I'm ready!


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Damn , I think I've lost 2 weeks of good sleep trying to read page by page . I think I'm at half this thread lol


----------



## 1229

Some 280LN's I restored


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

TATTOO-76 said:


> Some 280LN's I restored


Badass homie ! Super clean !


----------



## Airborne

those things are stunning! Do you restore these for the vintage aircraft crowd also?


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Started working my stuff . It was a lil bit of work getting the original paint off. Took about 30 minutes to strip it


----------



## Airborne

hell yeah man! Get after it!


----------



## Hydros

I found this, taking about the stater solenoid:
just wondering how these would work in cars and whats the cost or aircraft solenoids 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CFEQMygtMC1qFQoTCJqtzZD5_MgCFQZDJgod9V4BoA


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

It's gonna take me a while but I'm hoping to have my set up ready by the time I'm ready to drive it . Blasted my other tank earlier


----------



## 1229

280LN resto


----------



## AK8455

Do you know what size fittings these are and where I can find airplane fittings for sale?


----------



## 1229

Polished 777 rebuilds...


----------



## 1229

Polish/Chome 777 motor rebuild...


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

Pesco EQ


----------



## low4ever

White work bench


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Anyone running less than 3 batteries for their setup ? I'm a lil concerned on looks and space at the moment . Only doing front/back no side to side


----------



## 1229

Bandits_Mikey said:


> Anyone running less than 3 batteries for their setup ? I'm a lil concerned on looks and space at the moment . Only doing front/back no side to side


Most setups that I have done are running on 24 volts. the rest are 36, but anything over 36 is a waste because: 1) the pressure relief will open when the pump produces its max pressure and 2) even if the pressure relief is modified, most pumps have their limits and something will blow. the 777 has 3 back ups for the pressure relief. even if the adjuster is tightened all the way, it will still trigger the relief to open under a certain pressure, if the relief doesn't open, there is a back up relief valve and if that fails, the diametrical squeeze of two of the o-rings is set at a point that the pump will simply leak. 

this is the reason why I have designed a pressure relief valve eliminator for the 777 and I am currently dialing it in and will be testing soon. with that said, to use this new part, you CANNOT use the original paper gasket for the pump, you have to use the new gasket that I also sale, otherwise the oil with either blow out the gasket or blow oil past it. the new gasket is made from a special type of aluminum alloy (that wasn't even around when the pump was originally produced), even the thickness of the gasket played a role in the new design. its been way more work than its really worth, but when people see what these pumps are capable of, they will change their attitude about the "speed" of Pesco pumps...


----------



## Airborne

i want to hop a beer can with pescoslol


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Airborne said:


> i want to hop a beer can with pescoslol


Oh ya 
http://media.giphy.com/media/onawd0tuq30kw/giphy.gif


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Like this ? Lol


----------



## Airborne

they were on gates but hell yeah, that high in an elco on pescos


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Airborne said:


> they were on gates but hell yeah, that high in an elco on pescos


I figured they would be lol just wanted to show the beer bottle


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> Most setups that I have done are running on 24 volts. the rest are 36, but anything over 36 is a waste because: 1) the pressure relief will open when the pump produces its max pressure and 2) even if the pressure relief is modified, most pumps have their limits and something will blow. the 777 has 3 back ups for the pressure relief. even if the adjuster is tightened all the way, it will still trigger the relief to open under a certain pressure, if the relief doesn't open, there is a back up relief valve and if that fails, the diametrical squeeze of two of the o-rings is set at a point that the pump will simply leak.
> 
> this is the reason why I have designed a pressure relief valve eliminator for the 777 and I am currently dialing it in and will be testing soon. with that said, to use this new part, you CANNOT use the original paper gasket for the pump, you have to use the new gasket that I also sale, otherwise the oil with either blow out the gasket or blow oil past it. the new gasket is made from a special type of aluminum alloy (that wasn't even around when the pump was originally produced), even the thickness of the gasket played a role in the new design. its been way more work than its really worth, but when people see what these pumps are capable of, they will change their attitude about the "speed" of Pesco pumps...


Jason, you are outdoing yourself, great postl, I mean a really great post. I did damage the gasket on a 280 as I used that pump to hop, the 777 worked good with 48v as did a high output oil pump or transfer pump. I'd like to share that part number, but can't easily get to the pump.

But I don't think I tweaked the relief on the 777, it was fast enough for me.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Jason, you are outdoing yourself, great postl, I mean a really great post. I did damage the gasket on a 280 as I used that pump to hop, the 777 worked good with 48v as did a high output oil pump or transfer pump. I'd like to share that part number, but can't easily get to the pump.
> 
> But I don't think I tweaked the relief on the 777, it was fast enough for me.



I have a lot of new stuff coming out soon. Upgrades for old pumps and motors and a lot of brand new parts too. I'm not just doing Aircraft Hydraulics.................


----------



## 1229

Prepping some Monster Greens to send out to Engraving by Bob. Shaving the mounting holes and drive screw holes (from the data tags). The holes will get TIG welded and face milled.


----------



## Airborne

Shit. I spray painted a pump once.lol Jason aint got shit on my shit


----------



## Hydros

*Adel clock*

Sent to me from [email protected] on Tuesday, October 27, 2009 

I am 8 years behind on updating all three sites.


----------



## Hydros

dogbonekustoms said:


> Thought it could have been this.
> I have another question on this matter too.
> If AN and JIC #6 are equivalent to 3/8 why does the JIC male is almost half of a NPT3/8 male, or SAE? Or maybe my #6 hoses arent #6?


ttt


----------



## 1229

In regards to that above post. AN and JIC are based off tubing. NPT and NPTF are based on pipe.

Tubing is sized based on the OD

Pipe sizing is based on the ID


----------



## Hydros

It's interesting reading for the reason of AN fittings and why they are preferred over the JIC fittings. In short, the JICs are a sloppy fit for aircraft applications, IMO. As for hopping, IMO, it appears the chinas do just fine even though the pressures spikes are much higher. Speaking of pressure spikes, I see no reference to the phrase older than 12 years ago here on LIL, again, IMO.


----------



## Airborne

anything new out there?


----------



## Hydros

Lets see... this week I got a small pesco, I also got a dowty 4-way valve. A vickers pump head, 1935-49 Motors manual, I seen a Pesco power 280 sell for 50.00 and another one go for 400. Got a ballerina outfit with free alterations, an Eemco rebuilt motor for 65.00 and a Pesco serviscript manual.


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> anything new out there?


Still at it, 70-80 hours per week. At least 30 hours of each week goes into Aircraft Setups, the rest is teaching.

Finally hired help, so we're busting out more work faster. I'll make an official introduction in February, stay tuned for a brand new website.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Lets see... this week I got a small pesco, I also got a dowty 4-way valve. A vickers pump head, 1935-49 Motors manual, I seen a Pesco power 280 sell for 50.00 and another one go for 400. Got a ballerina outfit with free alterations, an Eemco rebuilt motor for 65.00 and a Pesco serviscript manual.


I bought a bunch of stuff too....no ballerina outfit tho.


----------



## 41bowtie

Finally repoped some baby adel tops.


----------



## 41bowtie

Made this setup from odd parts and spare random hard lines and some fittings from power packs laying around in my garage and number six hydroaires


----------



## Badass93

:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

HELL YEAH.


----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> Made this setup from odd parts and spare random hard lines and some fittings from power packs laying around in my garage and number six hydroaires


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

Thank you guys for the positive comments .


----------



## 1229

:werd:


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> Made this setup from odd parts and spare random hard lines and some fittings from power packs laying around in my garage and number six hydroaires



:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

TATTOO-76 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## 1229

Finishing up some oil tank manifolds. AN port (real AN, no MS, SAE or ORB junk).


----------



## Airborne

fuck yeah


----------



## QCC

how much is this setup worth? Aircraft 4 pump Eemco Setup


----------



## HustlerSpank

41bowtie said:


> Made this setup from odd parts and spare random hard lines and some fittings from power packs laying around in my garage and number six hydroaires


nice was up big homie?


----------



## Airborne

QCC said:


> View attachment 1801258
> how much is this setup worth? Aircraft 4 pump Eemco Setup


completely gone through and rebuilt by a reputable aircraft expert then finished to that level is going to be expensive.

these setups aren't easlily rebuilt and being brought up to at least it's origional specs takes a level of expertese and access to equipment that most of us onle ever see pictures of is going to be pricey.

Now look at it this way;
If the equipment you install in your car is at a level of quality that it is STILL used today to keep aircraft in the air, chances are that if you are smart about the abuse you subject it to your hydraulics will outlast you and your children.

With other meathods of applying hydraulic pressure to rams in order to raise and lower your car, the amount of maintenence required to keep it semi-safe can be a real bitch with cheap ass yet expensive as shit equipment.


----------



## QCC

Airborne said:


> completely gone through and rebuilt by a reputable aircraft expert then finished to that level is going to be expensive.
> 
> these setups aren't easlily rebuilt and being brought up to at least it's origional specs takes a level of expertese and access to equipment that most of us onle ever see pictures of is going to be pricey.
> 
> Now look at it this way;
> If the equipment you install in your car is at a level of quality that it is STILL used today to keep aircraft in the air, chances are that if you are smart about the abuse you subject it to your hydraulics will outlast you and your children.
> 
> With other meathods of applying hydraulic pressure to rams in order to raise and lower your car, the amount of maintenence required to keep it semi-safe can be a real bitch with cheap ass yet expensive as shit equipment.



ok, from what ive heard about the setup was that it was completly rebulit . it belongs to my homie its in a full blown show car and he may be wanting to sale it if car doesnt sale soon thats why im asking how much its worth .. and if anyone is interested in it PM .. Airborne thanks for the info.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/723210-california-hustle.html


----------



## Airborne

yeah man, I'm sure that setup is going to be worth every penny (depending on how many pennies).


----------



## QCC

you happen to know a round about price?


----------



## Airborne

I couldn't tell you man. Tattoo76 is the guy I ask my questions. There are plenty here though that would be able to tell you.


----------



## 41bowtie

HustlerSpank said:


> nice was up big homie?


Q-vo spank?


----------



## 41bowtie

QCC said:


> you happen to know a round about price?


Motors 375. X4
Pump heads 225 x4
Adex 400 x4
2 footer oxy tank 125. X1
Slowdowns 250. X4 

Give or take a couple of dollars depending who you buy from and prices does not include rebuilding, polishing, chroming, hardlines, alterations to tank, and hourly man hours charged. This should give you a rough estimate of what a setup like this cost. And I also forgot cost of fittings, and check valves .


----------



## MR.59

QCC said:


> ok, from what ive heard about the setup was that it was completly rebulit . it belongs to my homie its in a full blown show car and he may be wanting to sale it if car doesnt sale soon thats why im asking how much its worth .. and if anyone is interested in it PM .. Airborne thanks for the info.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/723210-california-hustle.html


who built that set up?


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> who built that set up?


Mike Ishiki


----------



## Airborne

WOW, his setups are bad ass and I would jump on one if I had the money just because he built it.


----------



## implala66

Airborne said:


> WOW, his setups are bad ass and I would jump on one if I had the money just because he built it.



I thinkTattoo-76, machined the motor end covers and fans, if you can't buy this one, he can always build you another one


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> I thinkTattoo-76, machined the motor end covers and fans, if you can't buy this one, he can always build you another one


Those are the stock end caps the were cut open and the stock fans. I didn't make anything for this setup.


I CNC machined custom fans, fan shrouds, motor mounts and custom electrical boxes (to replace the RF boxes) for the same style of EEMCO motors for a different setup.


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> Those are the stock end caps the were cut open and the stock fans. I didn't make anything for this setup.
> 
> 
> I CNC machined custom fans, fan shrouds, motor mounts and custom electrical boxes (to replace the RF boxes) for the same style of EEMCO motors for a different setup.


My bad, for some reason I thought They were in this set up


----------



## 1229

more Pesco 777's getting restored/rebuilt/chromed/engraved/etc 


(everything you see was completely disassembled by my apprentice...)











brush rigging assemblies...










brush rigging assemblies disassembled, as always everything will get replated, reanodized and the springs will get passivated...


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## Airborne

god damn man


----------



## westsidehydros

seriously


----------



## 1229

Just a heads up everyone. I am truly sad to say that Jaime Trujillo (from Viejito's Car Club) has passed away. He contributed a lot to the Aircraft Hydraulics topics. I spoke to Jaime not to long ago and aside from the cancer, he had developed other heath issues as well. He fought one hell of a fight, but unfortunately we have lost him. No time is a good time for death, but this time of year is especially hard on families as this is a time for joy and celebration, not mourning. Please keep his family in your thoughts.


----------



## azmobn06

RIP:angel:


----------



## Los 210

:angel:


----------



## 41bowtie

R.I.P. Jaime.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Jaime was a cool guy (if you caught him on the right day LOL ) we would BS about hydro and bomba stuff . We would sell and trade parts here and there with each other. In the video of his car where he shows the setup the Pesco EQ and aircraft solenoid was from me. 

I'm gonna miss him and miss how we would pick each others brains...... By Jaime........


----------



## slo

Damn Jaime, knew he was toughing it out for some time now. Glad to known him and his pops. Great folks all around.

Edmunds, you will be glad to know the set up for the most part is in good hands and put to good use.


----------



## Airborne

Wow, Jaime had a real collection of some hard to find bomb parts and rare hubcaps.I hope he passed on all he knows.


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## 41bowtie

Here is my new score. Hope to find more.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> Here is my new score. Hope to find more.


NICE SCORE


----------



## Badass93

not my auction but a nice old aircraft hydraulic station: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aircraft-B-...ash=item280f4eebcb:g:wegAAOSwZG9Wj~f3&vxp=mtr


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> not my auction but a nice old aircraft hydraulic station: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aircraft-B-...ash=item280f4eebcb:g:wegAAOSwZG9Wj~f3&vxp=mtr



That's a very nicely preserved powerpack with great history behind it.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> That's a very nicely preserved powerpack with great history behind it.



What kind of history? that looks like something i'd colllect


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Cleaned up my 777s did a lil bodywork and ppg single stage black ...


----------



## Airborne

Nice job man. The paint looks wet


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Airborne said:


> Nice job man. The paint looks wet


Thanks homie .


----------



## Airborne

What are they going in?


----------



## Bandits_Mikey

Airborne said:


> What are they going in?


My 52 Buick build


----------



## Airborne

ttt


----------



## implala66

Work in progress, Ted Wells inspired donut/collar


----------



## Airborne

Bumpin it up


----------



## baghdady

QCC said:


> View attachment 1801258
> how much is this setup worth? Aircraft 4 pump Eemco Setup


Mr. Impala old set up. Its worth a grip of cash. Mike built that set up. Good luck on the sell. Someone's going to jump on that.


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


>


:run:


----------



## 1229

Rebuilds...


----------



## 1229




----------



## Airborne

Lots of eq's. I should have grabbed a couple back when they weren't so fucking precious...


----------



## 1229

Tore down 24 Pesco 777's...some insane shit. All kinds of weird stuff from past rebuilds, incorrect bolts, parts inserted backwards, etc...but nothing beats some duct tape as electrical insulation.


----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> Tore down 24 Pesco 777's...some insane shit. All kinds of weird stuff from past rebuilds, incorrect bolts, parts inserted backwards, etc...but nothing beats some duct tape as electrical insulation.



It might not be just common duck tape, I read the other day that some of that tape can cost over $200. a roll and is made for aviation. Example a bullet hole would get covered up, just to keep the plane in action. And that this stuff would stick real hard.

I agree there is no excuse for a shady rebuild with parts installed backward. I personally don't know all the work arounds, with repairs to aircraft in a pinch, but I am sure there are many.

Some passengers would become very concerned seeing duck tape on the wing, but one of the techs though of writing on the tape: "Yes we know about the tape."


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> It might not be just duck tape, I read the other day that some of that tape can cost over $200. a roll and is made for aviation. Example a bullet hole would get covered up, just to keep the plane in action. And that this stuff would stick real hard.
> 
> I agree there is no excuse for a shady rebuild with parts installed backward. I personally don't know all the work arounds, with repairs to aircraft in a pinch, but I am sure there are many.
> 
> Some passengers would become very concerned seeing duck tape on the wing, but one of the techs though of writing on the tape: "Yes we know about the tape."



its duct tape...nothing exotic about it.


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> Tore down 24 Pesco 777's...some insane shit. All kinds of weird stuff from past rebuilds, incorrect bolts, parts inserted backwards, etc...but nothing beats some duct tape as electrical insulation.


Damn. People trust their lives to that shit. That's why I sent mine to a pro...


----------



## 1229

once upon a time...people didn't use chinese fittings and chinese motors on hydraulic setups. they didn't refer to their pump heads as "Italian" knowing they were actually made in china...



so, i would like to think that i am saving the world, one setup at a time...:rofl: have a good Sunday, we are about to work all day on this stuff, like we do every day.


----------



## Airborne

Shit yeah


----------



## og ron c

Damn, that is nice.


----------



## Hydros

*some pumps and dumps*

some pumps and dumps

5 Eemcos with 5 different pump heads bolted on, looking at the drive shaft it turns clockwise, looking at the pump shaft it rotates C/CW

I will pay you for just finding one. Not all look the same, they are called power pack panels.
Center is a Pesco power pack panel. Note the acumulator, I do not believe pressure is constant when off, it appears to only release pressure when needed and when pump is activated. 


Last image is 1 Eemco, 1 vikers, 3 Pescos, one Saco, 2 four-way dumps and a vickers pump head.
Just some stuff I picked up off the floor and sitting on a car hood.


----------



## Hipstreet

:inout:


----------



## 1229

Rebuilding some Pesco EQ's



Did a quick CNC program and machined these fixtures to mount some Pesco 777's in a vise to remove some insanely stubborn fittings. Had 14 pumps with 2 fittings each...required a 4 foot cheater bar. Even if the pumps have flat surfaces to grip onto to, that much force would damage them.





Then there's this...not to worst I've restored, but it's bad...(my apprentice is doing all the work by herself). The end cap had a hole in it, was hoping it was a bullet hole, but just part of a harsh life this one has lived. The end cap was beat around the motor case so bad it had to be cut off to prevent any damage to the case or brush rigging assembly.


----------



## 41bowtie

You and your apprentice are doing miracles.


----------



## 1229

41bowtie said:


> You and your apprentice are doing miracles.


Thank you, she's definitely a badass in the making.


----------



## rivman

Yeah


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## Airborne

Ttt anyone new pics around?


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Ttt anyone new pics around?


Check my IG and then my Snapchat.


----------



## Airborne

Well someone fucked up one of the only reasons to even look at this sight more than once a week.


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Well someone fucked up one of the only reasons to even look at this sight more than once a week.


Didn't you join Instagram?


----------



## Airborne

Im not sure if I did. I'll hook it up so I can see the goodies...


----------



## 1229

Rebuilding a few Pesco's...fresh plating on all steel parts to preserve them for decades to come.


----------



## Airborne

God damn. Lots of cars getting lifted.


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> God damn. Lots of cars getting lifted.


we are working on 20 setups and a ton of rebuilds.


instagram @jbmachine
snapchat jbmachine75


----------



## redrum702

TATTOO-76 said:


>


Amazing work


----------



## baghdady




----------



## implala66

baghdady said:


> View attachment 1903642


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## baghdady

:machinegun: Page 2 WTF.


----------



## Hydros

baghdady said:


> View attachment 1903642


That is one fine looking ride. Anyone notice that the two outer pump motors are larger than the center ones, or does it just look that way


----------



## 1229

wow, i didnt even know that this website was still alive. i see nothing has really changed.


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> That is one fine looking ride. Anyone notice that the two outer pump motors are larger than the center ones, or does it just look that way


that would be because he has 2 different types of pumps/motors...


----------



## REYXTC

More pics


----------



## Airborne

I have Ben in here less than I realized.lol I half hoped to see some new cars being done but it looks like the place is a ghost town.


----------



## 1229

REYXTC said:


> More pics


here are some pics, most of this is just shit we do and post on snapchat every day.


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

So heres my apprentice. She is 19 years old and now does a lot of the Pesco overhaul and restoration that we do.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Very nice work Tattoo


----------



## Vintage classic

What's the maximum voltage a Pesco 777 motor can take? Also, does anybody have any videos of them on 72 volts?


----------



## 1229

Vintage classic said:


> What's the maximum voltage a Pesco 777 motor can take? Also, does anybody have any videos of them on 72 volts?


i typically have my customers use 24 rear and 36 front...but seriously 48 MAX...anything more than that and just use china motors and marz pumps.


----------



## Vintage classic

TATTOO-76 said:


> Vintage classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the maximum voltage a Pesco 777 motor can take? Also, does anybody have any videos of them on 72 volts?
> 
> 
> 
> i typically have my customers use 24 rear and 36 front...but seriously 48 MAX...anything more than that and just use china motors and marz pumps.
Click to expand...

 Thanks. Will anything over 48 volts make them go faster and can they handle the voltage?


----------



## 1229

Vintage classic said:


> Thanks. Will anything over 48 volts make them go faster and can they handle the voltage?


they cant handle the voltage unless you completely coat the armature in epoxy, otherwise the rpm will destroy the windings. next issue will be the pressure relief valve, even when it is tightened all the way, there is a 2nd and 3rd backup. the 2nd back up is built in, the 3rd is basically a controlled leak. after that, the gasket or seal will basically blow out of the pump. these pumps are only designed to make a maximum of 2400psi. even if you fix or modify every weak point, it will eventually fail in the end. keep in mind, the Pesco pumps we use are late 1930's tech. it wasnt until the 1950's that pumps were able to produce 3000psi without seal failure.


----------



## Vintage classic

TATTOO-76 said:


> Vintage classic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Will anything over 48 volts make them go faster and can they handle the voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> they cant handle the voltage unless you completely coat the armature in epoxy, otherwise the rpm will destroy the windings. next issue will be the pressure relief valve, even when it is tightened all the way, there is a 2nd and 3rd backup. the 2nd back up is built in, the 3rd is basically a controlled leak. after that, the gasket or seal will basically blow out of the pump. these pumps are only designed to make a maximum of 2400psi. even if you fix or modify every weak point, it will eventually fail in the end. keep in mind, the Pesco pumps we use are late 1930's tech. it wasnt until the 1950's that pumps were able to produce 3000psi without seal failure.
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## AWSOM69

Love this thread


----------



## Hydros

Hey Jason

IMO, if you want the speed and not the pressure, consider reducing the pressure valve. Also depending on the weight of the car, rating of the coils and ID of the cylinders. 
I have used three different Pescos (4 total) back in the day in my Monte to the nose. And I ran them all on 48 volts, I think the 280 was the one that would blow out. I just made a gasket and used epoxy, but that power pack was never the same.

One thing to consider about my statement what was the condition and charge of the batteries.

If 48VDC is too much, make sure you are not using the 12VDC version of the Pesco


----------



## Airborne

Jason, that 280 looks better than new! Can't wait...


----------



## 1229

Airborne said:


> Jason, that 280 looks better than new! Can't wait...


:h5:


----------



## implala66

T
T
T


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## Hydros

*FEATHERING PUMP OPERATION*

NOTE: THE SPEC FOR PRESSURE IS ONLY 55O PSI 
OTHERWISE COUNT THIS AS A ttt


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQQzGoyqNUY


----------



## 1229

milkbone said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Hydros

Looks like LIL is getting slow these days, almost a month with no posts!

Here is an old email from 2013, may or may not be up to date.
LUKY'S hardware in Burbank, CA on Burbank Blvd. ? Military surplus hardware, braided steel lines, possibly some valves. 
Also APEX in Sun Valley on San Fernando Blvd. Both places are gold mines of military surplus and more.


----------



## Hydros

*ebay finds*

Today I got:
two different power packs 
one pump head
found a pesco eq. 
got three aircraft valves. Also there are check valves and more three more power packs.

I've been on ebay since they were known as "auction web" about 23 years. There are deals to be found if you know how to look for them and if you take your time.

I was going to write up an article years ago on how to find aircraft parts for lowriders, but as you know my site was hacked and I learned not to give away my system for finding lowrider aircraft hydraulics.

I collect odd valves and other types of power packs, if you have any LMK. Sell or share.


----------



## Hydros

There is a pesco motor (uses the 777) but the guy wants too much.
Somebody got three nice looking 280 pesco power packs for 900.00 plus shipping, a little high for me.

There is a company called aircraftstock always avoid these a** holes, they don't care for Lowriders, plus shipping fees are too high.


----------



## Hydros

*If you are really into Pescos on the aircraft*


----------



## rlowrod

Hydro's can you tell me anything about these, last used in a 59 Chevy in 78 / 79 been in the garage since.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Hydros

The cylinders are aircraft. They look like Jets as I first used this type in the 70's 
Home made cups
The pump I noticed the pump head is a Pesco 398 a lower pressure pump. On the motor is looks like a Bendix, I have not seen this type. If I am correct it looks like that to me. What does the data tag say?

Over all they appear to be a lower pressure setup. How did the '59 lift up? 

If you want to sell these email [email protected]


----------



## rlowrod

here's the data tag, it's a 24 volt Pesco motor. Doesn't have a manufactured date stamp on it, just serial number, volts and RPM







We didn't care so much about how FAST a car went up and down back then, we just cared THAT it went up and down.
I also have a low pressure Tailgate pump from back then.
As for selling them, I'm open to an offer.


----------



## Hydros

rlowrod said:


> here's the data tag, it's a 24 volt Pesco motor.
> View attachment 1983017
> .
> As for selling them, I'm open to an offer.


please see PM


----------



## rlowrod




----------



## Hydros

TATTOO-76 said:


> they cant handle the voltage unless you completely coat the armature in epoxy, otherwise the rpm will destroy the windings.


I have noticed that epoxy and baking soda might be another way to coat.


----------



## Hydros

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 1983153


I'm kinda liking this power pack. Looks just like the one I have on the Tommy lift. But there is little history/ info on these types. I think we used to call them wienies. 

I collect old hydraulics, but I'll pass on this one, for now. The pic shows that this was a lower PSI setup, I think I have that motor, now that I can see a little more clear. 
Did you see my PM? what do you think on my 2nd and 3rd PM? 

Thanks for posting your pics.

Do you know what type of aircraft dump was used?


----------



## Hydros

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-hydraulics-air-classifieds/782537-republic-aircraft-slow-downs.html#post23445465 
Links to classifieds hydraulic parts


----------



## Hydros

*Aircraft valve from France*

here is a aviontics French valve, encase you have had enough of Adels, Delta clones and Hydro-aires.
Rated at the usual 3,000 PSI


----------



## Hydros

The following is from a real old email:

Tony,

Thank you very much for the photos, now I understand why you enjoy collecting those motors !

I have three places you would love to visit, they are all close to Burbank, which is not so far from Encino after all considering what they have to offer. They are incredible places for surplus and used airplane parts and systems.

Going North on the 5 Freeway, leave towards West on Burbank Boulevard, drive maybe 10 blocks or so, cross Hollywood Blvg and you find Lucky's Hardware. When you finish, go North on Hollywood Blv., pass the Airport, and take San Fernando Road towards NW ( San Fernando Rd. has two lanes separated by the rail tracks, take the south lane ) and visit APEX. From there, turn back on San Fernando Rd. from where you came, then turn left on the first traffic lights, cross the tracks, drive until you find Glenoaks Blvd. Now I can't remember if you should turn L or R. Look for 9801, Kal Nelson Aviation Inc. Here's the addresses:

Luky's Hardware Co. ( the card I have says Luky's )
3814 Burbank Blv., Burbank, CA 91505
(818) 845-8338

APEX
8909 San Fernando Road
Sun Valley, CA 91352
(818) 767-7202 / (323) 875-1308

Kal Nelson Aviation ( ask for Terry )
9801 Glenoaks Blv.
Sun Valley, CA 91352
(323) 875-0388

I'll try to send you some photos of the hydraulic system of my airplane. Also pages of the Maintenance Manual showing the hydraulic system. Finally, the front page of the manual for the pump that attaches to that motor and photos of the pump itself.

Take care,

Marcio



*Good luck on buying from these aircraft surplus places, LMK what you find.*








The reason why I post this info here on LIL is that my site is down, I usually post on squaredump. Then later I post on LIL


----------



## Hydros

Where the heck is that Pesco guru?


----------



## Hydros

What has happened to this thread? Almost a month and no posts?!

If anyone knows what kind of threads are on the valve, LMK

Auction Republic slow down $9.99 to start:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/202268022855?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

whats up Tony U selling off your stock???


----------



## Ahhwataday

Wish we could tag ppl and it would send them a notification. I rather be on a forum than fb.


----------



## Hydros

Hi Edmund,

No not yet, I just made a connection with someone. Hard to say if he will sell more parts to me.


----------



## Ahhwataday

780 post the first month this thread was started


----------



## Ahhwataday

6 post this year


----------



## 1229

Why not just join Instagram like the rest of the world. See new pics every few minutes that people post. There are literally thousands of aircraft hydraulic posts. It's 2018, act like it and embrace change...


My IG is @jbmachine


----------



## cl1965ss

TATTOO-76 said:


> Why not just join Instagram like the rest of the world. See new pics every few minutes that people post. There are literally thousands of aircraft hydraulic posts. It's 2018, act like it and embrace change...
> 
> 
> My IG is @jbmachine


Very true, I follow you on IG.


----------



## Ahhwataday

TATTOO-76 said:


> Why not just join Instagram like the rest of the world. See new pics every few minutes that people post. There are literally thousands of aircraft hydraulic posts. It's 2018, act like it and embrace change...
> 
> 
> My IG is @jbmachine


Cool, I'll see you over there


----------



## ALL IN

Saco motors $100 bucks in stock 
I just joined so give me a minute to learn how to work it! Two for $225 shipped in the state Saco!


----------



## Hydros

Anyone have info on a Adel slow down valve?


----------



## Hydros

Any one know what these sell for NOS 2 new Republic slow downs, unknown threads. big as a #8

Wish I could keep them, they look so pretty.


----------



## Hydros

Hydros said:


> I have noticed that epoxy and baking soda might be another way to coat.


Make that super Glue and baking soda


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> whats up Tony U selling off your stock???


 Looks like my contact may have passed away, he was/is a real Lowrider legend.


----------



## Hydros

*before buying used dump valves*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ADEL-Hydra...055647?hash=item33f161e09f:g:5loAAOSwz2JbaiGj Is a good example of a good looking valve, but look at the pressure rating of PSI. The valve is rated at 950 PSI. Always look for 3000 PSI valves. Lower pressure valves can be used, with fatter cylinders, use a pressure relief valve and use 2-3 batteries and keep your slow down to slowly dump your ride. And you can forget about any real performance going up. IMO the valve can be used up to 1,400 PSI with no problems. So watch your pressure rating using a pressure gauge to adjust your relief valve. Notice the data tag states a fuel valve, not hydraulic as the title of the auction states, but it might work, also depending on the fluid or oil used


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> whats up Tony U selling off your stock???


 Looks like my contact may have passed away, he was/is a real Lowrider legend.


----------



## Hydros

*after being dead for almost 9 months, here's some aircraft hydraulic valves/clones*

What we have here is n.o. BIG GREEN, and five machined clones of the big green. The slow downs are dual threads, inside and out. I'm telling ya, just like Jason, I'm going to start listing first on my site. My contact is alive and well, I thought he passed away in the hospital. I can't use these machined valves are just paperweights. --------- I like the n.c. big greens as you can move the lever to release the pressurized fluid to return back to the tank. I highly suggest you to use combo check/slowdown valves. If your lock up you can just turn a knob and the pressure goes back into the tank. GAR and standard Parkers are good, but are limited if something goes wrong with your setup. Instead use the Parker combo valves.---------- On the big green I will take it apart and show you how a n.o. and n.c. look for the big greens. I know of a machine shop that can then make me dozens of plungers and I will print out or video on how to convert n.o. to n.c. Info will only be on my site.


----------



## Hydros

I can't reply back to PMs, please email me with questions: [email protected]


----------



## Hydros

*First time ever shared on the net, a 10 volts DC Pesco*


----------



## Hydros

*10 volt pesco 280*

What a find, a 10-11 volt 280 Pesco. What is nice is the cable is still attached. will sandblast and paint later. You only need one battery. Two would be like 48 VDC going to the motor,


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

OG condition...right out of the aircraft!! Nice find


----------



## Hydros

TOPFAN said:


> Lets start a new thread..no more bullshit! I apologize for all the Drama in the other thread...IGNORE THE NEGATIVE POSTS! I need the serious Aircraft Enthusiasts in this thread. THANKS IN ADVANCE!
> 
> 
> I will start out with FIREFLY"S set up since we fucked up his thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is some random pics I have saved.....


I don't care for the photobucket logo on my pics, once I figure this site out I'll upload a pic from my files.


----------



## Kiloz El Unico

Hydros said:


> I don't care for the photobucket logo on my pics, once I figure this site out I'll upload a pic from my files.


I tried to register for the square dump website but it said I was spam... looking to gather as much knowledge about aircraft setup's as possible.


----------



## vwlownslo

Best topic on Layitlow for sure... So much information! Thanks to everyone who posted!


----------



## Drops&Dros

Doubt I will get the info I used to get from this site in the 2000s but I have some questions. I wasn’t looking an aircraft setup and always wondered. Can you 3 wheel with an aircraft setup? Do you need to reinforce the frame when doing a aircraft setup? Lemme know. Got a 64 SS rag it would go in


----------



## Kiloz El Unico

Drops&Dros said:


> Doubt I will get the info I used to get from this site in the 2000s but I have some questions. I wasn’t looking an aircraft setup and always wondered. Can you 3 wheel with an aircraft setup? Do you need to reinforce the frame when doing a aircraft setup? Lemme know. Got a 64 SS rag it would go in


Ive seen cars 3 wheel with pescos but its rare. Aircraft is usually someone who appreciates the mechanics behind hydraulics and the era when aircraft was the only way. 3 wheeling is easier and more common with lift gates but it is possible. 

I would wrap any lowrider frame, why build something half ass'd. Even if I had air ride... I'm wrapping my frame in case I one day want to add more power to it. Do it rite from the beginning. If its a rag you dont want to risk it. 

Technically aircraft doesn't need a wrapped frame, the front end wont come off the ground and 3 wheeling isnt something that really happens. Aircraft is to lay it on the ground and to make it a ridable height. Its just the exact opposite of air, I think when you depressurizea line it sounds like trash but going up or down on aircraft sounds great. Want to really hear the sound throw a EQ on it will sound like music to everyone's ears.


----------



## Vintage classic

What kind of coils do a lot of aircraft guys run on impalas? 2 tons up front and 1 tons in the rear? 1 tons all the way around or 1 tons up front and stock coils in the rear? 
That makes me bring up a question... what kind of ride would a cut 66 impala have with 1 tons up front and stock front coils in the rear? Would it be too bouncy? I currently have some 1 tons that I was gonna put in the rear when my car is cut. Was gonna put 2 tons up front but I just wonder how 1 tons and stock coils ride. My car will have a regular set up, not aircraft.


----------



## Kiloz El Unico

Rollinaround said:


> *PESCO EQS- $250*
> catch jars $65
> 777 NOS end caps-$40
> 777 terminal boxes with lids - $30
> #10 zigzags m/m - $200
> #6 zigzag f/f- $100
> 
> 
> Rooster pump heads- $500 ea
> Rooster complete- $1000 ea
> 
> eemco bellback with stratopower choice- $1000 ea
> eemco green box w' stratopower 3000psi heads $300ea
> 
> adel bike setups $100 complete
> 
> filters- $15 to $25 ea
> 
> yellow 14" tanks- $65
> 
> prices can change at anytime- parts all on hand ready to ship-very limited!!!!
> 
> 
> www.rollinaround.com


Need a 10 year later updated price list


----------



## Kiloz El Unico

TOPFAN said:


> *This info is taken from squaredump.com and I would like to thank Tony for this info. I really want to inform some of the newcomers so that they will be interested in AIRCAFT HYDRAULICS.*
> 
> So I really want to keep this topic drama free and make it a useful information source for us all. Thanks again to Tony, for this great info.
> 
> 
> here is a link to his site!
> http://squaredump.com/data/index.php?PHPSE...7186&topic=28.0
> 
> 
> 
> Of the many valves and pumps shown, all can in some way be used in Lowriders. Most valves are rated at 3,000 PSI, most pumps are rated at 1,200 PSI
> 
> You will see valves rated at 1,500 and some pumps rated as little as 800 PSI.
> 
> Most aircraft pumps used in Lowriders are medium pressure pumps, rated at 1,200 to 1,500 PSI. There are a few high pressure pumps rated at approx. 3,000 PSI.
> 
> Most Lowrider pumps (lifegate type), sold to Lowriders are approx. 3,000 to 5,000 PSI range.
> 
> When using medium pressure aircraft pumps, attention must be given to the overall design of the system. Cylinders, and weight of the vehicle all play a part, as well as the use of the set up. Hopping on medium pressure aircraft pumps is not advised, but for show, they will work.
> 
> You can use a 1,000 PSI pump, 1,500 PSI valve and large diameter cylinders on the rear of a car. It will work. Slow but sure. A 1 1/2 inch diameter cylinder at 1000 PSI can lift (in theory) 4,719 pounds. The average car weights about that, unless you add the batteries and passengers.
> 
> The key to the system is the weigh of the car and cylinder diameter. If you are looking for speed, then a 3,000 PSI pump at 2.0 HP and 2.0 GPM just might be more desirable.
> 
> What I will try to list is pumps and valves that will work for show. There are the old favorites 280 and 777. The reasoning behind this may be that:
> 1) they work
> 2) they are/where plentiful
> 3) they were some of the first pumps used in cars years ago.
> 
> One of the many reasons there are favorite or more popular pumps and valves in demand today is that they have withstood the test of time. Years ago, we used anything we could get our hands on. Price and abundance played a large part in our first setups. After a while we learned what worked and what didn't.
> 
> 
> There are two thoughts of using aircraft hydraulics:
> 
> One school of thought is that you should only use aircraft parts that were first used in Lowriders before the use of the liftgate type pumps. That you should only use Pescos, Adel, Eemco/Stratopowers power packs. And that you must use only Adel or Hydro-aire dump valves. (There were many many other aircraft valves used at that time). You could call this the OG (or classical) look.
> 
> The other school of thought is that some riders want something different than industrial type hydraulics made only for Lowriders. And that using aircraft hydraulics is an option if you want something different and unique.
> 
> This is another reason for creating this site, to allow you to see the many different types of pumps and valves that will work. To allow you to understand that aircraft hydraulics parts need not all look the same. Many countries around the world have produced aircraft hydraulic parts, that you and I have never seen.
> 
> You may come across some people that don't understand or agree with using anything other than the named aircraft parts I have listed above. Yes those parts named above have proven though time to work and last, (unless you were a hopper). As I stated before, the parts that Lowriders used in the early days were parts that were easy and cheap to get. As time went on we learned what parts performed better or lasted longer.
> 
> Using Aircraft hydraulic pumps pretty much faded out once the liftgate type became popular. We still used any valve we could get our hands on. Unless you were a hopper, pretty much any valve rated at 3,000 PSI would work. About the only aircraft part that I know of that is suitable for hoppers is the Adel 3-port square dump. The most recognized aircraft hydraulic part used in Lowriders and hoppers. I myself used to use the Hydro-aire #16 two port N.C. valve (AKA Monster Green).
> 
> Now lets fast-forward about 20 years. More aircraft surplus parts are coming to market and these don't cost hundreds of dollars. Surplus pumps no one wants. Why? Because riders don't know about them or for some reason they are hesitant to use them. Some of these newer pumps can cost about $50.00 new! Yet I have never seen these pumps mounted in a trunk.
> 
> Once riders get over this type of thinking, three things will happen,
> 
> 1) The so-called fellow Lowrider that sells over priced parts to fellow Lowriders will need to reduce their prices,
> 
> 2) These unknown aircraft hydraulic parts will gain in value,
> 
> 3) Riders will learn that it's cool to be different when you use hydraulic parts not seen before.
> 
> 
> *All in all, install what you like, not what you are told to like.*



Read though this entire post and this is the best post hands down.


----------



## Kiloz El Unico

Vintage classic said:


> What kind of coils do a lot of aircraft guys run on impalas? 2 tons up front and 1 tons in the rear? 1 tons all the way around or 1 tons up front and stock coils in the rear?
> That makes me bring up a question... what kind of ride would a cut 66 impala have with 1 tons up front and stock front coils in the rear? Would it be too bouncy? I currently have some 1 tons that I was gonna put in the rear when my car is cut. Was gonna put 2 tons up front but I just wonder how 1 tons and stock coils ride. My car will have a regular set up, not aircraft.


Coils just come down to preference. I'm running 2 tons all around but coils make no difference if its aircraft or lift gate.


----------



## Vintage classic

Kiloz El Unico said:


> Coils just come down to preference. I'm running 2 tons all around but coils make no difference if its aircraft or lift gate.


I know. I was just asking because a lot of the aircraft guys like to do things period correct and back in those days they didn’t run high tonnage coils. 2 tons in the rear are pretty stiff for a 64 Impala. My Mark V had 2 tons up front and stock coils in the back and it rode like a dream and that car is a lot heavier than a 64. Trust me, your car will ride better with 1 tons in the rear and with shocks. I ordered 1 ton precuts off of eBay that are flat on both ends. Here’s the ad.








Lowrider Hydraulics 1 ton coil springs precut, flat edges, red, glossy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lowrider Hydraulics 1 ton coil springs precut, flat edges, red, glossy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Airborne

Been a while since I posted here. I am hoping one of you has Tattoo76 contact info.


----------



## Kiloz

Airborne said:


> Been a while since I posted here. I am hoping one of you has Tattoo76 contact info.








Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com




Instagram: @JBMachine


----------



## Airborne

Thanks kilos, I don't Facebook and can't dm him on instagram.lol


----------

